# Mama Bears TTC a rainbow - join us :)-- (69 ladies so far)-(29 BFP's!)



## confuzion

https://i.imgur.com/yG0EwyG.png​
So I've noticed a lot of the groups are already established pretty well here. So it feels strange jumping into one. So I thought I'd start a new one. I need something to keep me sane so managing a group thread ought to help. 

About me: I had a miscarriage in July at 7w4d. Baby only measured 5-6 weeks. I'm currently waiting to pass a second MMC which I discovered at 10w2d but baby's heart stopped at 9 weeks (UPDATE: I miscarried naturally at what would have been 11w6d). 

So here is where I'll add the list of members and their current status/ test dates:

*Waiting for a Rainbow  :*

littlebaby05

ajarvis

Nugget80

KatieSweet

Devondm83

Lulle

Pixiedust22

hmmohrma

crystal8

Mrs W 11

Nikki1979

Tennessee

sailorsgirl

Fairydust22

laurac1988

Madtowngirl

Mommyof2peas

1moreplease14 

Venus13

TTCSweetie4

Brokenbree

Lesh07

LeahLou

Soanxious

Ladybirdgb

Kuawen

o0oCharlieo0o

RockNRollBaby

Renaendel

Fezzle

Angelmommy13

Spiritbear

amisavagee

Heather.1987

Kimbre

DBZ34

angelmommy13

CelticNiamh

VanillaSugar

wantingagirl

*BFP's  : *

Meggnrenee

JillieBean

Rahma 

ckm 

3Minions 

Krippy 

Bridget021182

Mapha2 

Kazine 

Leinzlove 

Krulci 

Conina 

Mrs_chris_36 

Mummy to be x 

Ab75 

Mrspat 

Emzeebob

Angelbaby_01 

Jmandrews 

Button#

kategirl

Bselck24

Wishing1010

Squig34

Bug222

confuzion

GingerPanda

Chrissi1981

youngmamttc

https://i.imgur.com/AIAmdK7.gif
*click here ^ for our graduate PAL group*​___________________________________________
And here is our group banner and the code code for the picture to link back to this group if you ladies decide you want to add this to your signatures:

https://i.imgur.com/Wpfy1wR.gif​

PHP:

[url=https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/ttc-after-loss/2064483-ttc-rainbow-join-us-13-ladies-so-far.html][IMG]https://i.imgur.com/Wpfy1wR.gif[/IMG][/url]


----------



## mapha2

Hi confuzion
I'm realy sorry for your loss. I also had a mc 4 weeks ago @ 9wks n baby measuring 4/5 wks. My d&c was done 18Oct. I'm now patiantly waiting 4 my first AF.


----------



## confuzion

Hi maphpa2. Also sorry for your loss :hugs: 

But you're that much closer to another BFP that will hopefully stick. I'll add you to the list thanks for keeping me company.


----------



## mapha2

Confuzion-did the doc give you something to speed up the process of mc or u waiting to mc naturally? I'm glad I have someone 2 talk to and I pray to God to help us though this
We will deff have our take homes next year


----------



## mapha2

I had an incomplete mc hence I had a d&c


----------



## confuzion

I sure hope so mapha. 

No I asked to try to pass it naturally. But if 2 weeks pass and still nothing then I'm going to ask for tablets. I've been going a little crazy and it's only 2 days I feel like I just want to move on already. Wish I could fast forward time and have my rainbow in my arms.


----------



## confuzion

Oh I'm sorry to hear that :( so basically you had to miscarry naturally and have a d&c. If one isn't bad enough. 

My last miscarriage I lost naturally and my body went back to normal fairly quickly. I'm hoping that happens again but I know it's going to be tougher because I'm farther along. A little scared to be honest.


----------



## 3Minions

Confuzion, first off I'm very sorry for your losses. I'll join your list. I had a D&C at 17w in September, had my first AF in October, and now I'm 5dpo and waiting for AF to show so that we can TTC again.


----------



## confuzion

3Minions said:


> Confuzion, first off I'm very sorry for your losses. I'll join your list. I had a D&C at 17w in September, had my first AF in October, and now I'm 5dpo and waiting for AF to show so that we can TTC again.

3minions. Sorry for your loss as well. Did you try this cycle/ are you going to be testing at the end? Or were you waiting for 2 AF's?


----------



## 3Minions

We ttc right after and that didn't happen (considering what my first AF was like it didn't surprise me) and then we had to take a break this cycle because DH will be out of the country for what would be the EDD in July/Aug. I spotted for 2 weeks after AF in a rainbow of colors so it was pretty weird last cycle. Hopefully the next one is normal and all my innards are working properly


----------



## confuzion

Hope so 3minions. Can't wait to see where the journey takes you :)


----------



## mapha2

Hi 3minions, I'm so sorry for your loss too. We will go through this journey together. Hug's
As for me, we haven't started ttc as yet. We are however bding but using protection for now until my 1st AF show which is taking long. I'm exactly 4 weeks post mc


----------



## Rahma

.


----------



## mapha2

I'm sorry for ur loss Rahma and I'm so sorry we all found ourself here ttc after a loss


----------



## Rahma

.


----------



## confuzion

Rahma - soo sorry for your loss. But thank you for sharing your experience with me. I hope your BFP is right around the corner.


----------



## Rahma

.


----------



## mapha2

I also hope so gal, can't wait. This is my 1st mc experience


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

Im currently going through my first miscarriage, my baby was meant to be 8 weeks started spotting on 12/11 turned to red blood on 13/11 scan on 14th showed my baby had stopped growing at 5 weeks, that night is when i beleive i then miscarried as lot of pain and clots, have to go back on 28/11 for a scan to see if iv naturally miscarried or if ill need medical intervention, i will be TTC once iv had my first cycle xx


----------



## confuzion

o0oCharlieo0o said:


> Im currently going through my first miscarriage, my baby was meant to be 8 weeks started spotting on 12/11 turned to red blood on 13/11 scan on 14th showed my baby had stopped growing at 5 weeks, that night is when i beleive i then miscarried as lot of pain and clots, have to go back on 28/11 for a scan to see if iv naturally miscarried or if ill need medical intervention, i will be TTC once iv had my first cycle xx

Very sorry for your loss Charlie. I'll put you down as waiting for AF. Come in and chat whenever you need support :hugs:


----------



## mapha2

Hi Charlie-so sorry for ur loss dear. We are all here for each other, we will go through this 2gether


----------



## Rahma

.


----------



## Rahma

.


----------



## mapha2

@ Rahma- I'm glad this has brought you guys 2gether. I sometyms feels my husband is dealing with this differently. He doesn't talk about our loss as much as I do. You guys keeps me sane


----------



## Rahma

.


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

Thank you ladies, my OH doesn't really talk about what is happening, he is too cut up i can see it but he never cries about anything and holds his emotions in which i feel is sometimes a much harder way to deal with things, sometimes to talk a bout these things and cry over them is a great releif xx


----------



## confuzion

My husband cried and was real upset when we first got the news. Now he seems to be trying to put it out of his mind. We're actually pretty similar in how we deal with things but right now I can't really think of much else since I'm still feeling very crappy and very pregnant. Still nauseous. My breasts still hurt. It's so frustrating to feel this way and know that I still won't get a baby in the end. 
I would be wacko :wacko: if it wasn't for BnB. I wouldn't know what to do with myself as I try to be strong for the people around me. It's weird but I hate upsetting people by being upset.


----------



## nugget80

Hello ladies... Mind if i join you...? Big hugs to all of you and so sad to read your stories.
I miscarried last weekend when i should have been 12 weeks but baby only measured 6. I miscarried naturally just hours after a scan confirmed what i already knew deep down (i had been spotting since the day before)
I am no longer bleeding but a scan yesterday showed there is possibly some tissue left behind and i have been sent home and told to test in a weeks time and report back to epau with result...
In the meantime i guess i am just waiting for things to return to normal...? We are not strictly ttc this month but we are ntnp so what will be will be i guess...!
X


----------



## mapha2

Hi Nugget, so sorry for ur loss as well. Welcome, huggs


----------



## confuzion

Hi nugget :wave:

Very sorry to hear of your recent loss :hugs:. 

Even though you are ntnp I'm going to put you down as waiting for ovulation and FX you get a BFP at the end of the month.


----------



## nugget80

Thankyou... Not overly hopeful for this month but its not impossible! Am just hoping that if there is retained tissue it resolves itself sooner rather than later...


----------



## 3Minions

Nugget, I hope that tissue passes very soon.

I know a few of you are in the midst of your m/cs - I hope you don't mind if I talk about ttc.... 

We've never had a problem conceiving, but I think I have sort of lost my mind because I want to be pregnant NOW. My EDD for the m/c was at the end of February and I really want to be pregnant by then. I tried charting this last cycle but my thermometer is cheap and caused me more grief than anything. Next cycle I'm back to OPKs, and I just bought some Instead cups (if you've never heard of them they're a menstrual cup but apparently people use them when ttc to hold the sperm up by the cervix.) Anyway, I figure that won't hurt my case. Some people just have the man go in to the cup, but that's a little too clinical for me. So I figure I'll just shove one up there after we dtd.


----------



## confuzion

3Minions - of course we don't mind that's the whole point of the group. With my first miscarriage I was due in February as well, the 22nd. Really wanted to get pregnant by then because my sister in law was pregnant the same time as me and I wanted to be happy about having a new nephew instead of being sad that my baby would have been the same age. Unfortunately now I have a June deadline as well. Also know someone due the same time as me :/ 

Anyway, I find charting works wonderfully for me. I use nexcare basal body thermometer which I ordered off Amazon for pretty cheap. I'm actually charting now to guess at my progesterone drop and hopefully start of the miscarriage. 

I've never used OPKs but ladies on BnB seem to swear by them. And I've seen a few mention softcups. Though I never tried them myself. Curious to see how they work out for you!


----------



## 3Minions

I think my problem with the charting is that I NEVER get 3 hours of uninterrupted sleep. One of my kids is always up in the middle of the night for something or another. So I'll stick to the Opks  I've really liked them. My cycles can be all over the place so it's nice to know when AF should be on her way.


----------



## confuzion

Lol well sleep is all I get. I wish I had some little ones to wake me up but unfortunately we're still working on number 1.


----------



## mapha2

confuzion said:


> Lol well sleep is all I get. I wish I had some little ones to wake me up but unfortunately we're still working on number 1.

They will be chassing after you soon and I'm sure you will make a gr8 mom. God will soon bless us with our sticky beans


----------



## confuzion

Thanks mapha. I have to admit. After 2 miscarriages in a row, I'm really starting to wonder if it's ever going to happen for us.


----------



## mapha2

@ Confuzion- my sister in law had 8 mc's. 7 normal and 1 ectopic, and blessed with 3 kids. She never gave up, and so should you. Never give up, there is always a light at the end of a tunnel. I know its easier said than done, but you can't give up now


----------



## confuzion

Really hoping I don't end up with that many lol because I already feel kind of defeated. But not giving up. Taking a small break for now but definitely plan to continue TTC in the next couple months.


----------



## mapha2

How are you feeling today thou? I wish I was there to help you through this. I truly understand how you are feeling right now but it shall all pass


----------



## 3Minions

Confuzion, are they doing any testing on you?


----------



## confuzion

mapha - feeling ok. Got some black and Blue cohosh plus some tea with dong quai and cinnamon---all supposed to help a miscarriage along. But after talking to my husband, I'm afraid to take them. I still feel very much pregnant and he did some research on VERY rare cases where doctors have gotten it wrong. And although I'm more or less sure they're not wrong as I watched my midwife try her hardest to find that heartbeat, if there's a 0.0000000000001% my baby is still alive, I'm going to hold off on taking them.

Just really hating this limbo.


----------



## confuzion

3Minions - Yes, they took a sample of my blood the day that they diagnosed the missed miscarriage to check if there's a coagulation issue. My progesterone has been nice and high so it definitely can't be the culprit. If it's a "sticky blood" problem, which I'm hoping to find out soon about, then I just need to take baby aspirin with my next pregnancy--so easy fix.

They're also willing to test the fetal tissue if I bring it in once I pass it.


----------



## Rahma

.


----------



## Rahma

.


----------



## 3Minions

Confuzion, was it only by doppler? I would be very hesitant to take those pills if that were the case. Can you somehow get an u/s? I was hoping for a miracle and I saw with my own eyes via ultrasound that there was no hb and still hoped they were wrong. I can't imagine how you feel right now. HUGS!


----------



## confuzion

No no of course not. They tried the Doppler alone at first. There was no heartbeat but they said that's normal for 10 weeks and not to worry. Got me in for an ultrasound. Baby had no heartbeat that they could see or hear. Even then she didn't want to diagnose it as a miscarriage which we already had a feeling it was. We were sent for another ultrasound at a different place with an ultrasound tech. They also confirmed no HB. So I'll admit they were thorough. The only reason I'm hesitant is that doctors have been wrong even with ultrasounds. To be honest I'm not holding out much or any hope really. But my husband has gotten it into my head now what if I get rid of a healthy live baby just because I'm anxious for the process to be over. So I should probably wait until I at least start spotting is what he thinks. 

Rahma - yeah they gave me a kit and gloves and everything. I am planning on taking it in but if I get my coagulation results back and it turns out that clotting is my problem, I don't see a need in putting myself through that. So it's kind of dependent on those results.


----------



## 3Minions

Confuzion, then I know kinda how you feel right now. I saw no hb on 2 different ultrasounds before I went for my D&C a week later - and I was still hoping it was all a mistake and they were going to say something like "everyone was wrong!" Needless to say, that didn't really happen.


----------



## 3Minions

Big hugs to you.

(and on that note, is anyone else having these boxes freeze on them so they can't go back and change anything they've written? I'm getting really frustrated today.)


----------



## 1moreplease14

I am so sorry about all of your losses. I just finished my third mc (4th loss) last week. I found out on Halloween but started bleeding on 11/4. Tests showed that my progesterone was only at .6, so I now have to take supplements starting after o. We were given the go ahead to try again right away by my ob. My hcg was at 12 on 11/4 and by 11/6 were already at 0. My opks have still been positive. Took one on 11/13 it was a positive, took another today and it was clearly positive. So not sure where I am right now. GL to all you ladies tho and I am sorry any of us have to be here


----------



## confuzion

Sorry for your losses 1moreplease. Seems like your right about at ovulation. I'll put you down as waiting to test. Please keep us updated :)


----------



## mapha2

Good morning ladies. Hope you are all feeling better. Have a blessed Sunday. Anyone going to church


----------



## Rahma

.


----------



## confuzion

Feeling surprisingly well today ladies. At first, waiting for the miscarriage was all I could think about. I couldn't wait for the process to be over. Now I'm kind of enjoying every pain-free day and in no hurry.

Hope you're all having a good day!


----------



## 1moreplease14

Thank you confuzion. I should hopefully be right around o. I took another opk today and I thought it was positive. I started getting angry and frustrated. I posted the pic somewhere else and some other ladies say the test line is a little bit lighter than the control. So I am hoping that is what it is. My temp this morning was 96.9 and my left side has been sore and tender all day. Not to mentiin my boobs have been extremely sore since last night. I think I started having a little ewcm tonight too. So hoping that tomorrow or the next day I o. I hope your mc is as painless as possible. I dont recall any of mine being painful, but everyone is different.


----------



## mapha2

Hi ladies, how r u doing 2day. I had a very lazy day. I'm still recovering from a hectic weekend I had. We had a party @ work on sat


----------



## confuzion

Doing good today mapha. I honestly can't believe how well I'm coping lol. It's like I have happy hormones coursing through me or something. I had a very good day today. I'm at my in-laws today. Mother-in-law making us dinner. Didn't have to cook today thankfully :)


----------



## mapha2

Ladies, I'm getting frustrated here. Its almost 5 weeks post mc and my period is no show. Its frustrating me


----------



## confuzion

mapha - is it possible that you are pregnant?


----------



## mapha2

No Confuzion, I have bn using protection all ds tym as I was waiting 4 AF4 ttc.


----------



## confuzion

Ok in that case I think it's just a case of late ovulation. I ovulated a little later after my miscarriage which my period a little later than I was used to. It will show up soon enough no worries.

Were you checked to make sure uterus is clear and hormones are low?


----------



## 3Minions

They say 4-6 weeks after the bleeding has stopped. If you still haven't had AF by the time 6 weeks comes give your doctor a call. I think they then usually tell you to wait until 8.


----------



## nugget80

Good afternoon ladies... Hope is all well with you? I have been back on school placement this week and 2 observed lessons to look forward to and first one tomorrow...! 
Am just wondering what followup care people have been offered? I have just been given a test, told to take it Friday and report to epau with results... Am hoping it will be negative as my home ones are almost though they do fluctuate during the day... However opk is not really negative+ today and line on Hpt is almost not there so fingers crossed...! x


----------



## 3Minions

Follow up nugget? Bahaha. They told me to go see a doctor in 4 weeks and phone if I soaked a pad more than once an hour. I went to the doctor 5 weeks later, he asked me if I was still bleeding, and I said no. That was it. I knew about the opks and pregnancy tests from here so I did that all on my own.


----------



## Rahma

.


----------



## nugget80

Thankyou both. 3minions it sucks to know there is no followup really and considering i never had any real care and had to arrange a private scan to find out what was going on, i just feel a little let down b the nhs. The only reason i would like some sort of followup is to get some answers to my questions. Guess i'll just hang about here and ask! Also be good to know when all back to normal but meh... Guess i'll figure it out myself also...
@ Rhama... That's kinda what i would like just someone to let me know what happens next and any ttc and next pregnancy (if lucky) advice...? having been fortunate not to have been through this before i feel i have been given no information on what to expect or what happens next. I get hospitals are busy but surely some sort of leaflet is not too much to expect!


----------



## confuzion

Nugget - with my first miscarriage they actually gave me pretty good follow up. I went back after I had finished bleeding. They tested my urine. They took a blood test to see where my hcg and progesterone were, and I had an ultrasound to make sure my uterus was clear. The ultrasound came out great. The blood test showed hcg was 0.9. And my progesterone was a little high so they told me I probably already ovulated (which I already knew from temping). 

I expect they'll do the same this time around. But they're also doing more tests to try and figure out why I miscarried being that I had two in a row. Of course I'm the US so a little different here with it varying so much from clinic to clinic.


----------



## Rahma

.


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

Nugget i never really got any care either, i went in for a scan Thursday 14thbecause of light bleeding was meant to be 8 weeks pregnant they said i had an early pregnancy 4-5 weeks, i knew my dates so knew baby could have been 7.5 weeks but no less so i knew what had happened and i was going to miscarry but no1 would listen they booked me a scan for two weeks later, sent me down to emergency gynae who took bloods and just said see u in two weeks, didnt tell me what to expect or what happens with a mc or how much bleeding is too much, i got a phone all that evening from gynae saying my hcg was 6500 i asked what that meant they just said 'nothing but if you start bleeding to to casualty' i was already bleeding which they knew already!! The bleeding got heave a couple of days ago and when i say heavy i mean soaking through two night time sanitary towels every 20-30 mins and blood running down my legs to my ankles, passed a large solid piece of something :/ went to casualty sat up there for 3 hours feeling faint and dizzy and very sick (vomited once) they didnt check me they said 'you bleed with a miscarriage' and sent me home, but as far as they were concerned i wasnt miscarrying i had an early pregnancy and to not even check the bleeding i found horrendous, they said i could co gynae yesterday so i went and they actually checked me and booked me in for an earlier scan this Friday, but i still havent had any answers like they havent told me i cant use tampons or how much bleeding is too much, or when i can TTC again etc, been no help or compassion what so ever, it does put you off TTC again doesn't it! You should ring and push them for a follow up hun! Its the only way you get anywhere i know you shouldn't have to but looks like we will have to push for these things, im going to be pushing for more hcg tests because they havent said they will do any, im sorry for the lack of care you have had at such a sad time hun its not fair x x


----------



## mapha2

Hello ladies. Trust you well
Ok, today I'm having some light period pains, hope this is a good sign. I really can't wait. Its so funny that 3 months ago I was gonna go crazy if I have a period n today I'm praying for it to come. Its so hard to be a woman


----------



## confuzion

I know what you mean mapha. A week ago I was praying I wouldn't have any bleeding and now it's the most frustrating thing ever as I still feel 100% fine! And not bleeding! lol it's driving me crazy.


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

Hey ladies thought id quick update, i have a scan tomoro to see of all of my baby has cleared now, im still bleeding but very light now, i think my hcg is going to take a while to leave my body because it was 6500 a week ago, they havent done repeat bloods, but iv bought lots of cheap pregnancy tests to see at home if hcg is dropping out of my system so with hcg that high i imagine its going to take a while for my af to start again, i keep thinking im horrible because i keep hoping everything is gone on my scan tomoro so i can get on with my life, but that sounds so awful :( xx


----------



## mapha2

@ Charlie, good luck 4 2moro. Hope all goes well. As for me I had a negative htp 3 weeks later but still no period


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

Had my scan, everything has cleared so i dont need any medical intervention a nd i dont have to go back, they just told me to do a hpt in two weeks and if its positive i have to phone them. They told me to wait till after first af to TTC but also said that thats only for dating purposes and no extra risk of a mc by falling pregnant before first af so thats a good thing i dont have to panic about that xx


----------



## nugget80

@ Charlie, that's good on the scan. Mine last week still showed some retained tissue and though i did pass a large amount last weekend my Hpt have not really changed. They became dramatically lighter then seem to have become stuck.. :/ Have not really been bleeding for last week so have resumed dtd with dh, just waiting on a - Hpt . Have now got to go for blood test either today or tomorrow...
Happy news for me today though is i completed my placement and observations (despite mmc in the middle) and am now a qualified teacher! Guess i better start looking for a job! :)


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

nugget80 said:


> @ Charlie, that's good on the scan. Mine last week still showed some retained tissue and though i did pass a large amount last weekend my Hpt have not really changed. They became dramatically lighter then seem to have become stuck.. :/ Have not really been bleeding for last week so have resumed dtd with dh, just waiting on a - Hpt . Have now got to go for blood test either today or tomorrow...
> Happy news for me today though is i completed my placement and observations (despite mmc in the middle) and am now a qualified teacher! Guess i better start looking for a job! :)

Huge congratulations on becoming a teacher hun what a big achievement and with all thats been going on for you too! You should be really proud of yourself! Sorry to hear you have retained tissue :( hopefully the last bit you passed what everything and your hpt will go to negative soon, iv got my fingers crossed for you hun and hopefully soon we can be bump buddies :hugs: xxx


----------



## 1moreplease14

Congrats nugget. How are you ladies doing? I'm still in that confused state. 9dpo today so fx. No symptoms really that aren't progesterone related so I'm not getting my hope up. I hope you ladies get your afs soon. You have already been through so much.


----------



## mapha2

@ 1moreplease, thank you so much. Iam doing fine through the grace of the man above and iam so glad u are also doing well

How are u all ladies doing

Oh, my my, AF is finally here. It was long overdue. I was expecting her to be so brutal, painful and all that but she is normal. :) I can't believe that I'm jumping up and down with joy to see her arrival. Now, back to ttc


----------



## 1moreplease14

Glad to hear you are back to ttc. I'm doing good, just wish I would get something anything telling me I will get a bfp this month but not looking like it. My chart is all over the place. I'm not sure what these supplements are doing for me. It seems like I won't conceive on them. I have never, since the day I started getting af at 14, had dry cm. Now the past 3 days it is completely dry. I hope it is just a side affect and won't hurt our chances. Why can't ttc just be easy


----------



## mapha2

@ 1moreplease, how long have you been taking the supplements? Maybe you should give it a little bit more tym. However, if u are a little bit worried you can visit ur gynea to change them to something different

Iam currently reading this other E book by Beth Kelly called personal path to pregnacy. I'm loving it, you should check it out.


----------



## 1moreplease14

mapha2 said:


> @ 1moreplease, how long have you been taking the supplements? Maybe you should give it a little bit more tym. However, if u are a little bit worried you can visit ur gynea to change them to something different
> 
> Iam currently reading this other E book by Beth Kelly called personal path to pregnacy. I'm loving it, you should check it out.

I will definitely try it out. I need something to read anyway lol.

This is my first cycle taking them, so I'm not sure. My ob won't be in until Monday so I might have to wait til then. Ty


----------



## confuzion

Mapha - congrats on your AF! It must be a relief for the wait to be over. I'll put you down as waiting to ovulate :thumbup:

As for me - saw some brown spotting today so I'm thinking my wait is finally over as well. Might take a couple days off posting on BnB til the worst of it is over. Wish me well ladies. It's probably going to be a difficult couple of days.


----------



## mapha2

confuzion said:


> Mapha - congrats on your AF! It must be a relief for the wait to be over. I'll put you down as waiting to ovulate :thumbup:
> 
> As for me - saw some brown spotting today so I'm thinking my wait is finally over as well. Might take a couple days off posting on BnB til the worst of it is over. Wish me well ladies. It's probably going to be a difficult couple of days.

I'm so sorry confuzion, I was actually hoping that things will turn out well for you. I pray you have a less painfull mc, u will be in my thoughts. We are here for u if u want s shoulder to cry on. You are allowed to sream, shout or cry. I'm sorry once again


----------



## confuzion

Thank you mapha I appreciate that. But I'm doing pretty well. Actually felt relieved when I saw it. I hate being in limbo. Haven't had any brown spotting since and still don't feel any cramps but I'm hoping I don't have to wait longer than a couple days. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Rahma

.


----------



## Rahma

.


----------



## confuzion

Thank you Rahma. Thankfully the worst of it is over. And the worst of it was pretty bad, to say the least.

I will probably be taking a cycle or two off trying. Just got my results for my blood clotting test. No blood clotting issues. That should make me happy. But it doesn't as I still have no clue what went wrong.

Hoping to see some happy news around here soon.


----------



## Rahma

.


----------



## Rahma

.


----------



## nugget80

Hello ladies... Hope you are all well...? Just a quick question for you... I miscarriage just over 2 weeks ago now and since sat/sun my ic have been coming back as - . Both hpt and opk. Am guessing this can only be a good thing!? And the next time i get a + on the opk it will mean am ovulating? 
Thanks.... X


----------



## Rahma

.


----------



## nugget80

Yep... Already know mine go darker before af, not quite + though... Am feeling slightly more optimistic now that things seem to be settling back down...


----------



## Rahma

.


----------



## JillieBean

I'd like to join. 
I've had one Chemical - I had a BFP July 26, with AF arriving what would have only been a day late August 2. 
And one MMC/BO - I had a BFP August 25, First U/S at 6 weeks showing a 6 week old empty gestational sac. Had second U/S at 7 weeks showing the same. Administered misoprostol September 25 to induce the miscarriage. Bled for about 10 days, then AF finally arrived November 4. 
We did ttc this cycle, but not very hard. Only BD'd 4 times this month! :-[ 
My other BFPs were both on CD 24, so I will be testing on Thanksgiving, maybe? 

Baby dust to all, let's pull through this together!


----------



## confuzion

Sorry for your loss jilliebean. Hope you get your thanksgiving BFP!


----------



## JillieBean

confuzion said:


> Sorry for your loss jilliebean. Hope you get your thanksgiving BFP!

Thanks Confuzion and likewise. It looks like we both have no problem getting pregnant, but difficulties staying pregnant. Has your doctor advised any testing? Mine doesn't want to unless I have a third M/C.


----------



## Rahma

.


----------



## kazine

Can I join? Waiting to test, due 2nd December. MC'd in January 2011.


----------



## 1moreplease14

kazine said:


> Can I join? Waiting to test, due 2nd December. MC'd in January 2011.

We are due on the same day.


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

Hi guys do you go by when you started bleeding properly from mc then count 4 weeks and that will be about when af would be due? Im still testing pos on hpt atm, faint line now tho at least, and still getting brownish small amounts of bleeding xx


----------



## confuzion

kazine said:


> Can I join? Waiting to test, due 2nd December. MC'd in January 2011.

Hi Kazine :wave:. Welcome to our little group.


----------



## confuzion

JillieBean said:


> confuzion said:
> 
> 
> Sorry for your loss jilliebean. Hope you get your thanksgiving BFP!
> 
> Thanks Confuzion and likewise. It looks like we both have no problem getting pregnant, but difficulties staying pregnant. Has your doctor advised any testing? Mine doesn't want to unless I have a third M/C.Click to expand...

My midwife agreed to do some testing. She did a blood clotting test which came back negative. So that's not my issue. My progesterone was high so that's not my issue. They're going to test my baby for chromosomal abnormalities. If we don't get answers from that, then we're going to look into further testing.

I say trust your doctor. For the most part. But if you feel you need testing, push for it.


----------



## RainbowBaby13

Hi can I add?? 

Last year I had a chemical pregnancy that still sometimes bothers me to know that I could had a baby right now, I think the baby would have been 7 months right now.. Anyways tho.. I am so sorry about your loss and I hope that you get your next bfp soon hun :hugs:


----------



## confuzion

RainbowBaby13 said:


> Hi can I add??
> 
> Last year I had a chemical pregnancy that still sometimes bothers me to know that I could had a baby right now, I think the baby would have been 7 months right now.. Anyways tho.. I am so sorry about your loss and I hope that you get your next bfp soon hun :hugs:

Thanks rainbow baby. Sorry about your chemical :hugs:. What's your current TTC status? Waiting for ovulation or waiting to test?


----------



## Rahma

.


----------



## confuzion

Happy thanksgiving ladies.


----------



## nugget80

Welcome to all new peep and hope everyone is well...?! 
Dh has a day off tomorrow but all kiddies in school so just us for the day...! 
Not even sure where i am now. Opk were such (end/beg this week) that although both lines were there it was a def -. Then they got darker again (borderline + as i had with ds) and now is pretty much just test line! Am assuming this is good, but does this mean i have ovulated? Cm would back that up but am guessing after a mc then i can't rely on that... Am kinda hoping i have cos at least it means am getting back to some kind of normality. We have been relaxed about dtd (have been seducing Dh every 36 hrs :) ) so who know whether we got lucky or not... For now i have no idea whats happening!


----------



## confuzion

Sorry no experience with opk's nugget :/ hope you have more of an idea of what's happening now than when you posted that. 

Hope you're doing well ladies. 

As for me, I passed another big chunk of placenta the day before yesterday. I'm barely spotting now. I think I should be completely done bleeding before the end of the weekend. Which is a relief being that the miscarriage was so much more difficult physically than my first but seems to be lasting about the same amount of time. 

Also gave my baby in for testing today :cry:. So I guess we should be getting some answers within a couple of weeks as to what went wrong or whether everything could have been ok if not for some problem.


----------



## RainbowBaby13

confuzion said:


> RainbowBaby13 said:
> 
> 
> Hi can I add??
> 
> Last year I had a chemical pregnancy that still sometimes bothers me to know that I could had a baby right now, I think the baby would have been 7 months right now.. Anyways tho.. I am so sorry about your loss and I hope that you get your next bfp soon hun :hugs:
> 
> Thanks rainbow baby. Sorry about your chemical :hugs:. What's your current TTC status? Waiting for ovulation or waiting to test?Click to expand...

Its ok :hugs: and waiting for ovulation


----------



## Rahma

.


----------



## Rahma

.


----------



## confuzion

Rahma: hope you get a BFP on the 14th. Thank you I hope we do get some answers. Not knowing is the worst. 

Jilliebean: hope to hear some good news from you. 

Rainbowbaby: officially added to the list!


----------



## RainbowBaby13

Thanks confuzion!


----------



## Rahma

.


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

Im still bleeding :( 2 weeks 5 days now! Altho the bleeding is only light its still there, i just want it to end now so i can TTC :(


----------



## Rahma

.


----------



## mapha2

Rahma said:


> Thinking of you, Confuzion. I hope you're doing okay.
> 
> @Mapha, update your signature, girl! Congrats on AF finally showing :D

Hahaha, will do gal, I have bn baby dancing. No sign of o as yet


----------



## mapha2

@ Jilliebean n Kazine, welcome and deeply sorry for ur loss


----------



## confuzion

Sorry Charlie :( Hope the bleeding goes away soon. Have you been checked to make sure that there's no retained tissue?


----------



## mapha2

@ confuzion, I'm so glad everything is over now, I hope you have some answers soon.

Hello everyone and welcome to all the new ladies. I'm glad you joined us so he can hold each others hands and move forward.

My leave for Dec starts this Friday and I can't wait. I feel so tired. We are building our new home and I can't wait to move in. Hopefully we will be moving in in 2 weeks. @least the house is keeping me sane. Have a blessed monday ladies


----------



## mapha2

@ jilliebean, any news as yet
1moreplease and Kazine, fingers crossed for you. 
Baby dust to you all


----------



## confuzion

How are we doing ladies? Any updates? Hope everyone is well. 

I basically stopped bleeding for two days and then today I had some brown bleeding when I was least expecting it. It's a little frustrating lol. But tomorrow is the day they check me out and if all is clear I won't worry too much about the bleeding. It will stop eventually.


----------



## Rahma

.


----------



## confuzion

Thanks Rahma. Hope all goes well on the 14th with an early Christmas present for you :thumbup:


----------



## kazine

AF came :(. Cycles haven't regulated since going on Vitex though so I don't know when AF is due next. Ovulation should be around the 12th so... Waiting 'til then.


----------



## Rahma

.


----------



## 3Minions

cd12 here. About another 7 days until I ovulate....


----------



## Rahma

.


----------



## confuzion

Sorry kazine :hugs:

Happy BDing minions :winkwink:

As for me, I got the all clear. No retaining products she says. Cervix looks good. She recommend we wait 3 months to try again but I don't think that we will :haha:


----------



## Rahma

.


----------



## 3Minions

Lol Rahma. That's a polite way to put it. We'll start bding daily on Sunday. We're gonna use preseed the whole time, and I bought some instead cups that I'll use once my OPK line starts getting darker. So we'll see.... Historically DH and I have been pretty fertile so hopefully the D&C didn't mess anything up. This is a lot more hardcore ttc than I've ever done before - but with the late m/c and my 35th birthday on the horizon I'm ready to get this show on the road.


----------



## Rahma

.


----------



## mapha2

@ confuzion- all clear, great news indeed. I'm so happy for you hun

@ Kazine- sorry for Af gal, all the best for Dec

@ 3minions- happy bd, hope you catch that egg. Fingers crossed for u
@ Rahma- gud luck gal, also fingers crossed for you

As for me, a lot of bding. Will be ov in 2 days. 
Baby dust


----------



## Rahma

.


----------



## 3Minions

Yup. AF would be here on the 23rd, so we'll see when I start checking, lol.


----------



## Rahma

.


----------



## mapha2

Rahma said:


> Haha, I caved and bought enough tests to test once a day until AF is due. I have zero patience :blush:

Hahaha, I feel you gal. I'm just like you. No patience at all


----------



## ckm

Hi all. I am new to all of this... My hubby and I got married in August and conceived on our wedding night  We went for a scan at 8 weeks and we both cried at the sight and sound of our little one's heartbeat. At 12 weeks we returned and baby was only measuring 9 weeks. I did not miscarry naturally and went for a D and C on October 25th. I have just had my first period post and I'm excited and nervous all at the same time...


----------



## mapha2

Hello ckm, welcome and iam so sorry to hear of ur loss. This is my first time as well but this group has educated me so much, iam about to graduate. Good luck this cycle. Hugs


----------



## sailorsgirl

Hi, can I join you ladies? I am still miscarrying but we are ready to try again as soon as possible and would like to focus on the future :) 

Xx


----------



## confuzion

ckm said:


> Hi all. I am new to all of this... My hubby and I got married in August and conceived on our wedding night  We went for a scan at 8 weeks and we both cried at the sight and sound of our little one's heartbeat. At 12 weeks we returned and baby was only measuring 9 weeks. I did not miscarry naturally and went for a D and C on October 25th. I have just had my first period post and I'm excited and nervous all at the same time...

So sorry for your loss. Sounds like what happened to me. Heard the heartbeat at 8 was ecstatic. Baby's heart stopped at 9 weeks. Although I'm sure it had nothing to do with it I think I'm gonna opt not to have an internal scan next time around. I'm paranoid that my cervix is too sensitive and it makes me lose my mucus plug. 


Anyway, welcome aboard. I'll put you down as waiting for ovulation.


----------



## confuzion

sailorsgirl said:


> Hi, can I join you ladies? I am still miscarrying but we are ready to try again as soon as possible and would like to focus on the future :)
> 
> Xx

Hi sailorsgirl sorry for your loss but welcome. So I take it you are waiting to ovulate and try before first AF?


----------



## confuzion

I'm thinking we need a name for our little group here. Maybe even a banner. Make this journey a little more colorful and happy rather than a sad journey. Something we can be a part of long after we get our BFP's and (fx) rainbow babies. 

Any ideas ladies? My suggestions:

- Mama bears

- spitfires

- wonder women

- supermoms

Anyone else with more ideas? Or with a preference from the names I've come up with?


----------



## Rahma

.


----------



## mapha2

Super moms- I like it


----------



## nugget80

A name sounds good...! Just popped on to update... Af came yesterday which is just 4 weeks (27 days) since i started spotting and we discovered a mmc at 12 weeks... Bit sad to get af instead of a bfp for Christmas but at least all seems to have pinged back to action soon enough...
Hope you are all well...
X


----------



## Rahma

.


----------



## nugget80

@ rahma... Its kinda good to know all is returning to normal so not too sad... Cycles are not too long fortunately... Will prob just relax over Christmas and not go mad ttc as have so much else to do and organise! x


----------



## sailorsgirl

Yeah, I have no idea when I will ovulate, but have ordered a thermometer so thinking of trying temping when it arrives. Not that ive any idea how to lol.

@confuzion a name sounds good. even a banner? Not sure which I like best though

@nugget sorry af came :(

Xxx

Xxx


----------



## confuzion

So sorry nugget that AF showed up. I'll put you back on the waiting to ovulate list.

Thanks for the suggestions Rahma and for the vote mapha. Guess I will just come up with it myself and see which one makes the best looking banner lol.

sailorsgirl - I wasn't sure if you're asking what the banner is or if the ? was a typo lol, but I would make a little graphic about the size of a ticker or smaller that can be linked back to our group.

AFM, asides from brown spotting that seemed never-ending (but now has stopped again), and temperatures that are ALL over the place,or at least not what I'm used to, I'm still feeling well and optimistic.


----------



## Rahma

.


----------



## ckm

@Rahma thank you. I should be ovulating this week but I am spotting a bit...I am really new to the TTC saga so I'm not sure what to expect after a MC and what I should or shouldn't be looking out for other than the usual signs...(thus I joined this forum hoping for some guidance). 

I quite like the name mama bears


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

@nugget im sorry af came hun, good luck over xmas hopefully you'll get your BFP next month x

@ confusion, i like the name mama bears

Little update from me, i finally stopped bleeding last week, and got negative hpts, *think* i ovulated Friday as i had EWCM when i wiped after going to the toilet, but i cant be sure as i havent been checking cervix or doing opks, but OH was at work till 3am that night grrrr, but i managed to stay away and BD lol so im hoping i could get a Christmas BFP, but terrified all at the same time x


----------



## mapha2

@ Charlie, happy bding, I hope we will get our early christmas presents lol. Iam a little bit scared but also happy we trying again. I also was not using any opks but hoping to catch that egg.

How are you lovely ladies doing. I hope are all doing great. As for me, iam enjoying my rest, I'm on leave for 3 weeks. Take care n much love


----------



## confuzion

Yay for progress charlie. Happy BDing. 

As for me ladies: midwife called this morning. All my tests show that I'm in perfect health. My baby's chromosomal test showed that my baby girl had turner's syndrome (that makes 2 of us Rahma). So feeling much better now that we have an answer and it has nothing to do with my body failing my babies. 

My HCG however was at 42 so I have to go this week again for a re-draw to see if it has gone down to negative.


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

mapha2 said:


> @ Charlie, happy bding, I hope we will get our early christmas presents lol. Iam a little bit scared but also happy we trying again. I also was not using any opks but hoping to catch that egg.
> 
> How are you lovely ladies doing. I hope are all doing great. As for me, iam enjoying my rest, I'm on leave for 3 weeks. Take care n much love

Im terrified too hun, scared to try and scared to not try, i know i want another baby but i cant stand the thought of going through all this again :( but i have to think its better to have loved and lost than never to have loved at all, brings me a bit of comfort, hugs to you hun xx

I think im going to be out this month anyway, i thought i ov'd Friday and i did bd Friday but last night i had horrible af cramps :/ and they there a bit today to, so i think im going to get af, so ovulation on Friday cant be right surely? I cant have ovulated much earlier because i was still getting faint positive pregnancy tests till about Tuesday last week. And if i ovulated Friday theres no way i can be getting af coming so soon, unless a mc messes up your luteal phase? Mines usually 15 days! Its only been 5 days since i *think* i ovulated. Maybe i didnt ovulate at all, i only noticed because when i wiped after a wee i had EWCM made me think ovulation, i didnt check my cervix. And plus i didnt bd before Friday and i havent bd'd since as we have a lot of decorating in the house to get done before xmas just havent had time, so i really dont stand any chance of getting my xmas BFP :( xx


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

Ohhh see now im confused, just went to the toilet, and EWCM more this time than there even was on Friday, and since Friday i havent had any EWCM until just now, so maybe last night was pain as i was going to ovulate today? I am so tempted to get my lil girl ready and trek to my local pharmacy to see if they have ovulation tests just so i know what is going on! But i doubt they have them


----------



## sailorsgirl

Ah so sorry its so confusing charlie, I can't answer your question unfortunately but keeping my fingers crossed that af stays away xxx


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

Well i went and bought boots opks yesterday and showed no ovulation yesterday, but today's test looks positive i think, iv never used them before so i cant be sure if it is or not lol!! X


----------



## confuzion

I've never used OPK's but from what I have seen on this forum that second one definitely looks positive Charlie!


----------



## mapha2

Hello ladies. How are you all doing? As for me, iam well. Stay blessed


----------



## emzeebob

im so sorry for all u loses, i was hoping to join u lovely ladies, im currently on day 7 of my 1st miscarriage soim pretty much over whelmed, i started miscarrying at around 5w3d, ive been bleeding for 7 days now, going to have scan on tuesday to make sure all is ok, 

im not sure what happens next to be honest my gp hasnt said much about my next af etc,

hugs to all

emee xx


----------



## confuzion

Emzee - assuming there are no complications, your AF shouldn't take long. Getting scanned is good. It will give you peace of mind about nothing being left behind. Please keep us updated. 

Sorry for your loss. But welcome to our little group.


----------



## ckm

@emzeebob sorry for your loss and welcome. It's not easy but that's why it's great to chat freely and share because it helps. Good luck


----------



## confuzion

So after getting a few votes for mama bears, I decided to go ahead and try to make a banner with the name.

I made this silly little thing:

https://i.imgur.com/pm84kD9.gif

What do you think ladies? Too silly?


----------



## confuzion

Here's the code for the picture to link back to this group if you ladies decide you want to add this to your signatures:


PHP:

[url=https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/ttc-after-loss/2064483-ttc-rainbow-join-us-13-ladies-so-far.html][img]https://i.imgur.com/pm84kD9.gif[/img][/url]


----------



## sailorsgirl

So sorry for your loss emzeebob. Hope your scan goes well. I am on day 17 of my miscarriage/bleeding so you are not alone, especially with all the lovely ladies in here.

Xxx


----------



## Rahma

.


----------



## confuzion

Rahma said:


> I really like it, Confuzion! What does the AL in TTCAL stand for though?

Thanks Rahma :) How are you? Test yet?

And it stands for "After Loss"


----------



## Rahma

.


----------



## confuzion

Rahma said:


> Oh, duh, that makes sense, haha. Thanks.
> 
> I did test. Ten times. BFN over and over again :cry: I think I had an anovulatory cycle. According to opks I ovulated 5 days early which would mean my period would be due on CD24 instead of CD29. Well, it's now CD32 and I am having what I think is breakthrough bleeding. It started later yesterday afternoon and it's only brown/very light pink and not enough to come out onto my underwear or even cover a quarter of a tampon. I have only seen it when I wipe about every other time I use the restroom. I'm wearing a pad to bed just to be safe, but so far it's crazy light.
> 
> I haven't been posting because I have been really depressed. I wanted so badly to announce to my family on Christmas that I was pregnant again and to enter 2014 with a new pregnancy. I am heartbroken and most days every part of my body aches and it's hard to make myself get out of bed.
> 
> December has been the hardest month for me thus far. I hate the thought of presents because I know my family was going to get me a bunch of baby stuff, I hate Christmas music, I haven't decorated or put up our tree, etc. and I'm _DREADING_ all of the holiday announcements. I have never hated December or Christmas this much in my entire life and I am counting down the days until this terrible, terrible year is over :cry::cry::cry:
> 
> If the depression doesn't get any better by the time my "period" (or whatever this is) ends I'm going to call my OBGYN and talk about it. I also have a couple sessions lined up with my therapist.
> 
> Sorry that was so long.

Oh no. I'm sorry you've been having such a hard time. I think speaking to your doctor and therapist is a good idea. Keeping feelings like this bottled is definitely not good. 

I know how upsetting it is to go through the holidays this year. I totally pictured them happening one way--starting to show a bit more. Much more excitement. But now I'm going to have my period throughout them if my ovulation is correct and I imagine it's not going to be pleasant. It's a reminder of what we've lost. But I hope the coming year is much kinder to us. Just try to think of next Christmas time when hopefully you'll have a little one that will make this struggle so so worth it. 

Please come on here and chat whenever you feel sad. Vent. Feel better.


----------



## Rahma

.


----------



## kazine

Still not ovulated... Waiting patiently. Too late for an xmas BFP!


----------



## mapha2

I'm so sorry for you bfn Rahma, are you taking any baby aspirin?
As for me, iam scared to test, I won't be testing until af pass.

@ Confuzion, I like the banner. Silly but did put a smile on my face


----------



## Rahma

.


----------



## confuzion

So sorry kazine. FX you ovulate soon. Keep us updated. 

Nothing new here ladies. Funny how much faster the tww is when you're sure (nearly) that you couldn't be pregnant. 

My husband and I did the dance maybe twice when I was fertile. But he pulled out. This was working for us before we decided to TTC so hopefully it doesn't fail us now. Not ready to be pregnant this month.


----------



## sailorsgirl

Hope you ovulate soon kazine

Not much new to report here, still bleeding, still cramping, and awaiting yet more blood test results.

Xx


----------



## confuzion

sailorsgirl said:


> Hope you ovulate soon kazine
> 
> Not much new to report here, still bleeding, still cramping, and awaiting yet more blood test results.
> 
> Xx

That's tough. Waiting for bleeding to stop is awful. Took me two weeks this time around. I'm awaiting some test results too. Hope my hcg is zero already. 

How many days has it been for you sailorsgirl?


----------



## lesh07

Hi there ladies. Could I join you i just miscarried on the 6th december at 5w 2days It was my 1st ever miscarriage that i have had and it was heartbreaking. I bled for 10 days and stopped as of yesterday and looking towards our rainbow. I am just monitoring ovulation now with tests to see when i am likely to ovulate next so i can get some bd'ing in. Fairy dust to us all ladies. xxx


----------



## confuzion

lesh07 said:


> Hi there ladies. Could I join you i just miscarried on the 6th december at 5w 2days It was my 1st ever miscarriage that i have had and it was heartbreaking. I bled for 10 days and stopped as of yesterday and looking towards our rainbow. I am just monitoring ovulation now with tests to see when i am likely to ovulate next so i can get some bd'ing in. Fairy dust to us all ladies. xxx

:hi:

Hello Lesh. Sorry for your loss but welcome aboard. 
Keep us updated!


----------



## emzeebob

so had my scan today, apprently all looks well except a little build up of fluid which they are not worried about. cos the scan was at an early pregnancy unit i had to do a urine test like everyone else and it came back positive, so more bloods to make sure my hcg is coming down, i only have good veins in 1 arm and this is the 5th blood test since my miscarriage started a week on sunday ago, im bruised :(


----------



## confuzion

emzeebob said:


> so had my scan today, apprently all looks well except a little build up of fluid which they are not worried about. cos the scan was at an early pregnancy unit i had to do a urine test like everyone else and it came back positive, so more bloods to make sure my hcg is coming down, i only have good veins in 1 arm and this is the 5th blood test since my miscarriage started a week on sunday ago, im bruised :(

Good news about the scan. 

And I know what you mean about the veins. Both my arms are difficult so a lot of the time they end up poking me several times. I've lost count of how many blood tests I've gotten with the last pregnancy. 

Hopefully your hormones will be coming down as well. And I don't know what the fluid is but if they're not concerned I'm sure it's no biggie.


----------



## kazine

Finally ovulated on Sunday. AF due on the 27th :)


----------



## confuzion

kazine said:


> Finally ovulated on Sunday. AF due on the 27th :)

Yay! I'll update your status. FX for a holidays BFP!


----------



## sailorsgirl

Woohoo, got my hcg blood tests results from Monday back, down to 110!! Massive drop this time, and I couldn't resist, took a home pregnancy test and only got a very faint second line. So we might nearly be there.

Do you think it could be negative by the weekend? I do have another blood test on Monday.


----------



## confuzion

sailorsgirl said:


> Woohoo, got my hcg blood tests results from Monday back, down to 110!! Massive drop this time, and I couldn't resist, took a home pregnancy test and only got a very faint second line. So we might nearly be there.
> 
> Do you think it could be negative by the weekend? I do have another blood test on Monday.

Wonderful! After such a big drop I would assume so. Let's see what monday's test yields :)

I'm still waiting on my blood test results. But since I'm pretty sure I ovulated 8 days ago, I would assume my hcg must be down to <5 by now :haha:

I would take a pregnancy test since I have tons at home, but I don't want to waste them for when I start TTC and my testing addiction kicks in :haha:


----------



## mapha2

Wohoo, congratulations gal. There is nothing frustration like ur hcg not dropping. Af is around the corner and back to ttc, ur nearly there


----------



## emzeebob

ok so now im confused and upset, no idea wat my body is doing, a nurse foned me today about the bloods they did yesterday, my levels have risen!!! they confused aswell, 

all they have said though is the consultant has asked me to do a pregnancy test on xmas eve and even if its a faint positive i have to call straight away to get an emergency app with the consultant, and they would take it from there, i dont no wat any of that means

i have to watch out in the next week for any cramping or heavy bleeding, i dont no wat there going to do if the test is still positive, i dont want to be in hospital on xmas eve or even xmas day, 

anyone have any ideas


----------



## confuzion

emzeebob said:


> ok so now im confused and upset, no idea wat my body is doing, a nurse foned me today about the bloods they did yesterday, my levels have risen!!! they confused aswell,
> 
> all they have said though is the consultant has asked me to do a pregnancy test on xmas eve and even if its a faint positive i have to call straight away to get an emergency app with the consultant, and they would take it from there, i dont no wat any of that means
> 
> i have to watch out in the next week for any cramping or heavy bleeding, i dont no wat there going to do if the test is still positive, i dont want to be in hospital on xmas eve or even xmas day,
> 
> anyone have any ideas

Not sure. That is confusing :(

But I guess it is possible for hcg to rise a bit before it drops. It takes a while for your body to realize what has happened sometimes. 
My previous miscarriage it was rising right up until the end. It wasn't dropping as an indication of miscarriage. But once it started dropping it went FAST. I went from about 4000 to 0.9 from one blood test to the next. 
I hope it drops fast for you too once it's starts. Hopefully it won't get on the way of Christmas :( it doesn't sound serious though since your scan was clear. So it's unlikely they'd make you stay in hospital. And if they suggest it you could refuse.


----------



## nugget80

Not been about much due to Christmas organising and nights out...! Hope you are all well and getting ready for christmas..!? I'll be putting our tree up tomorrow, late but not had a chance!
Have been doing opk and got a + yesterday but only cos I tested again at 8pm! Went bit mad and tested 4 times during day to make sure I caught +. So that makes today the day and dh is out playing and not home til late! Oh well, will just see what happens... x


----------



## confuzion

nugget80 said:


> Not been about much due to Christmas organising and nights out...! Hope you are all well and getting ready for christmas..!? I'll be putting our tree up tomorrow, late but not had a chance!
> Have been doing opk and got a + yesterday but only cos I tested again at 8pm! Went bit mad and tested 4 times during day to make sure I caught +. So that makes today the day and dh is out playing and not home til late! Oh well, will just see what happens... x

Yay for a + opk. So you'll be ovulating sometime within the next 48 hours. Hopefully you get some BD'ing in! Let me know your test date when it's decided :)


----------



## nugget80

Well app on phone has me due af on 3/1but doubt I'll be able to wait till then. Perhaps nye so I know if I can drink or not...! :)


----------



## confuzion

nugget80 said:


> Well app on phone has me due af on 3/1but doubt I'll be able to wait till then. Perhaps nye so I know if I can drink or not...! :)

Good luck for a NYE BFP. I put your date down on the waiting to test list :winkwink:


----------



## confuzion

I'm so confused ladies. 

So lately I've been feeling kind of funny like I might be pregnant. I assume(d) that it's PMS with AF right around the corner. Me and DH did the dance maybe once before ovulation and he pulled out. So we were thinking no way. Since we had to try hard for our two BFPs. 

I wanted to start using sauna daily to so some detoxing (we have one in the house). But I decided to do a pregnant test to go from 99.5% sure I'm not pregnant to 100% sure I'm not pregnant. Unfortunately the test was inconclusive. I'm 9 DPO by the way. I saw a slight line. Which may have either been an evap. Or leftover HCG. I'm hoping it's one of those two situations because I've had dental work done recently with tons of lidocaine. I haven't been taking any vitamins. Just not what I would want for the start of a pregnancy. Especially after a loss. 

So here's the test ladies: is it a light 9 DPO line or evap? Or is it neither and I'm just seeing things?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## mapha2

@ Confuzion, gal, I'm so confused myself but I will be glad if its a BFP, u definately deserve it. You have been through a lot. Let's give it another week and test again. Were ur hcg back to 0 as yet?


----------



## confuzion

mapha2 said:


> @ Confuzion, gal, I'm so confused myself but I will be glad if its a BFP, u definately deserve it. You have been through a lot. Let's give it another week and test again. Were ur hcg back to 0 as yet?

I don't know to be honest. That's why I said it might be leftover hcg. It was 43 on the 4th of december. I was still spotting then. And since I've ovulated. So I assumed it was. Midwife never called with results from last tuesday. So I also assumed because of that. When it was 43 she said I needed to come back asap for another draw.

It's possible it's only an evap. We'll see. I have mixed feelings about it being a BFP. I like preparation. But if it is I'll just have to adjust and be happy.

My husband seems to be on the fence as well. But he doesn't believe it's a positive lol. I do however since it has gotten darker since the picture. But I might just be crazy who knows :shrug:


----------



## mapha2

I pray this is your break through, God works in miraculous ways. DH might have pulled out but a few might have gone through. Good luck hun, all fingers crossed for you


----------



## confuzion

Thanks mapha. I'll update. It seems so unlikely that I think there has to be some other explanation. We'll see over the weekend. I'm supposed to be expecting AF this Saturday or Sunday.


----------



## confuzion

Just realized it's like impossible to see on that last pic and I must look crazy. 

So here is another. Hope it's clearer. Can't think about anything else at the moment!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## nugget80

I could see the shadow line on the first pic which I would call an evap but the second pic looks like a bfp!


----------



## sailorsgirl

I can just see something on the first pic, but the 2nd looks like a bfp to me, really hope thats the case for you xxx


----------



## confuzion

Thanks for lending an eye nugget. Realistically, I shouldn't be pregnant right now so I'm going to assume either evap or leftover hcg until proven otherwise. For now I'm still waiting for AF and only time will tell.


----------



## confuzion

Thanks sailorsgirl. We shall see. Gonna TRY and put it out of my mind for now. The idea of 3 pregnancies within less than 6 months is making my head spin a little lol.


----------



## confuzion

BFN test this morning ladies. Faulty test last night is my guess. Had me making a fuss about nothing :haha:


----------



## kazine

Check out my chart! Wonder if I'm having an implantation dip but 4DPO might be a bit too early!

I woke up with really bad pains in the right of where my uterus would be and my first thought was ectopic. They were really bad but they seem to have gone now so my worrying should be for nothing.


----------



## mapha2

Af is knocking, I so hate this feeling. I guess no 2013 bfp, feeling so sad. It should be arriving 2moro. January is also out as hubby won't be available during my ov time


----------



## 3Minions

Sorry Mapha :-(


----------



## JillieBean

Just checking in, sorry for being neglectful. 
I did test on Thanksgiving, stark white, then for four days after Thanksgiving I had the faintest line ever, that never got darker, but then had two days of stark white, and then AF. 
I went to see my doctor to fill her in. She said it's possible to ovulate and get your period with residual HCG from my miscarriage, but she sent me for lots of blood tests, including a beta. 
Today is CD 16, 4DPO. We BD'd at some of the appropriate times... Today I was kind of nauseous and dizzy. Dizziness was my very first symptom for my other two pregnancies, 3-4 DPO. Never had much nausea with my other pregnancies. If I got lucky this month, the next symptom I'll be looking for is sore boobs. It's unmistakable. They are starting to feel heavy today, but they are ridiculous big (36G) so that happens some days... 
Hoping for a sticky bean this month. Glad to be sticking it out with you ladies :)


----------



## confuzion

kazine - it does look like an implantation dip. I've never gotten one but I'm curious to see if it spells pregnancy for you! I wouldn't worry about ectopic. I've been feeling all kinds of pains and things in my uterus lately lol and after that "positive" test I was thinking it possible due to a new pregnancy. But thankfully, two negative tests today have reassured me that I still get to do my pre-conception preparations.

mapha - :hugs: that's ok hon don't be sad. Did she arrive? I'm actually wanting a BFP next year as this year was VERY tough on me and I strangely feel like a new year with a new start feels more hopeful. Feel better. Keep chatting here so I know you're ok!

JillieBean - nice to see you back! I was getting worried about you. You are one big busted mama! I'm jealous (I'm a tiny B cup. Became a C when pregnant but they've deflated again LOL). When are you testing?


----------



## LeahLou

Hey ladies :hi:
I've seen some of you around! It's hard to find a good group of ladies that isn't already established! 
I've had too many losses this year but hoping to have a New Years bfp! I'm on cd 15, waiting to O and will test 1/1/2014! 
:hugs:


----------



## confuzion

LeahLou said:


> Hey ladies :hi:
> I've seen some of you around! It's hard to find a good group of ladies that isn't already established!
> I've had too many losses this year but hoping to have a New Years bfp! I'm on cd 15, waiting to O and will test 1/1/2014!
> :hugs:

Hi Leah! So sorry for your losses. But we are happy to have you and FX for your new years day BFP!


----------



## sailorsgirl

So sorry for your loss. Fingers crossed for a new years bfp!! Xxx


----------



## JillieBean

confuzion said:


> JillieBean - nice to see you back! I was getting worried about you. You are one big busted mama! I'm jealous (I'm a tiny B cup. Became a C when pregnant but they've deflated again LOL). When are you testing?

Yeah I'm kind of dreading their size if/when I become pregnant for keeps!
CD 24 is when I got my other BFPs, so I'll be testing then, which is December 28th. I suspect my cycle's become longer though so we'll see.


----------



## LeahLou

Thanks ladies :hugs:
I think I missed my surge. So now I have no idea if I O'd already or not! Opks have looked the same since cd 11! It was the darkest cd 10 but still not positive. Now they're getting lighter. Ff says I should've O'd Wednesday but my other app says I should tomorrow. Ugh idk! We'll just keep BDing!


----------



## confuzion

Somehow I already had you for 12/28 jilliebean lol. Weird. I must have mistyped at some point but it worked out!

Leah - I would keep BDing. Have fun :winkwink:


----------



## mapha2

Hi Leah, sorry about your losses. Welcome, I have seen so many of ur posts as well

A little about me, af arrived today, sad but it will be ok. How many of u has used or heard of Fertilaid. How is it? Good or bad, I want to try it


----------



## confuzion

So sorry mapha :hugs: but it will definitely be ok. Fresh start in the new year yay! Plus we still have a few months to make a 2014 baby :winkwink:

I personally haven't used fertilaid. But a girl in my last pregnancy group did with good results so I say give it a try if it's something you're interested in!


----------



## confuzion

How are we doing ladies? It's too quiet around here :haha:


----------



## LeahLou

I'm a confusing case :haha: I'm on CD 18. Last night I got really sick. Probably food poisoning. But I did a wondfo just to check. 
I still haven't seen a + opk. I think it's more likely I'm about to O. One of my apps says I should O today. No ewcm yet though. But I could've O'd CD 10 and would be 8 dpo or I could've O'd CD 15 and am 3 dpo. 
Who knows! :shrug: I'll use an opk again tonight and if it's positive, then we'll dtd ;)


----------



## confuzion

LeahLou said:


> View attachment 712867
> 
> 
> I'm a confusing case :haha: I'm on CD 18. Last night I got really sick. Probably food poisoning. But I did a wondfo just to check.
> I still haven't seen a + opk. I think it's more likely I'm about to O. One of my apps says I should O today. No ewcm yet though. But I could've O'd CD 10 and would be 8 dpo or I could've O'd CD 15 and am 3 dpo.
> Who knows! :shrug: I'll use an opk again tonight and if it's positive, then we'll dtd ;)

Lol! Wish I could help you out but I'm uber confused as well! 

I'm confused on whats going on with this wacky "cycle" of mine too.

Hopefully we both get things sorted soon :haha:


----------



## sailorsgirl

I think I got a bfn today, and have another blood test tomorrow. 

Wish I could help too, but I've never used opks and only just began charting.

Xxx


----------



## confuzion

Let us know how your blood test goes sailorsgirl. 

I just wiped up some brownish mucus. Mister period's knocking on my door! Finally! Lol I should be grateful so many women wait much longer for a first period after miscarriage.


----------



## LeahLou

It took almost 8 weeks for my hormones to go negative and 7 weeks for AF to show! It's nice to get back to normal a little bit with this cycle.


----------



## confuzion

LeahLou said:


> It took almost 8 weeks for my hormones to go negative and 7 weeks for AF to show! It's nice to get back to normal a little bit with this cycle.

Oh wow. I would have gone coo-coo :wacko:.

I can't be very impatient and I'm a tad of a control freak. Not knowing what's happening has been driving me crazy. 

Good to hear things are normalizing for you though :thumbup:


----------



## confuzion

Can't wait to start a BFP list on the first page and watch us all move into it!


----------



## mapha2

Hello ladies, 2day is my birth day. Just sitting at home, nothing planned unless hubby supprises me. Have a blessed day


----------



## confuzion

Happy birthday mapha! Enjoy your day :)

My birthday was on the 5th. I didn't make plans either. Guess it's a symptom of getting older. Birthdays don't mean as much as they used to lol. I just want a little one to celebrate the birthday of.


----------



## mapha2

True that gal, I'm turning 30 today. Wow


----------



## confuzion

How exciting! You're in your prime lady :winkwink:


----------



## mapha2

confuzion said:


> How exciting! You're in your prime lady :winkwink:

How exciting, wink


----------



## sailorsgirl

Ah happy birthday mapha, I am turning 26 today too :) xx


----------



## mapha2

Ohh, how sweet sailorsgirl. So, u are my twin. Hahahaha, happy birthday to you too. Hope you having fun


----------



## confuzion

A few december birthdays in this thread :) How cute. Happy birthday sailorsgirl! Maybe we'll end up with december 2014 babies (though I hope a little sooner :haha:)


----------



## LeahLou

Happy birthday y'all!


----------



## JillieBean

Happy Birthday girls!!! I hope you get what you really want this year ;-)


----------



## confuzion

Had yet another blood test today. My hcg was down to 10.5 on the 12th so it still warranted a re-test. But even with that tiny bit of hcg, I actually ovulated 3 days before that blood was drawn. Interesting. I didn't think it would be possible.

Hope to hear some news on today's test soon. Mister period is on his way I can see he's making an effort. But still no full on flow yet. Just spotting brown. Hope tomorrow is the day. I want to be CD1 already!


----------



## sailorsgirl

Hope you get good news from your blood test today.


I got my results back from yesterday, down to 34!! Wo no more blood t3sts , just a home pregnancy test next week.

I started using opks to watch them get lighter as my hcg fell, but after an almost invisible 2nd line yesterday, my second line is a little darker again. So I think I will put them away for a few days. 


Hope everyone has a lovely christmas! 

Xx


----------



## confuzion

Wow sailorsgirl. You got results back on Christmas Eve! lol. I don't expect results until maybe the end of the week if not next. 

They take my iron as well as hcg and progesterone and that test takes a little longer. 

But today I'm officially on my first period (though it's still very light) so I'm thinking all is ok. They're probably going to keep me coming back for blood tests though because my iron levels are taking forever to recover from the blood lost in the miscarriage :(

But yay for CD1. I still don't know for sure whether we're gonna try this cycle. I'm thinking no because my period is so light and so my uterine lining must be too thin. We'll see if it gets any heavier. If not it's onto the next cycle for me. It also depends on my latest iron results. We'll see. 

Going to a family dinner for Christmas Eve. Have a nice night everybody.


----------



## LeahLou

Sailor, you could be O'ing! I'd keep up the opks! Glad your levels are low!!

Yay confuzion!! My uterine lining wasn't thick enough in November and caused a chemical so I'd say give yourself a month. :hugs: 

Merry merry Christmas beautiful ladies!!


----------



## mapha2

Merry Christmas ladies. Enjoy, I'm on my way to my inlaws. Its about 5hrs drive, have a blessed one


----------



## confuzion

Hope everyone has a holly jolly Xmas!

CD2 here. Just wanted to report that my period has picked up and I would officially class it as normal! So my husband and I spoke and we've decided to try this month! We never get pregnant on the first try so we don't expect to get pregnant right away but I'm happy to officially be TTC and waiting for ovulation!


----------



## JillieBean

Hope you girls all had a Merry Christmas! 
I'm on CD 22 and 10DPO. I've been testing with Wondfos for a few days now, all stark white negatives. I just found out they weren't as sensitive as FRER, so I ordered a three pack of FRER that will arrive Saturday, which is CD 24, which is when I got my other BFPs... Let's hope this one follows suit, but sticks!


----------



## LeahLou

Fx for you Jillie bean!! Where did you read that? I always saw the wondfos were more sensitive!


----------



## meggnrenee

Well id love to join in on the wait, but I'm not sure exactly what I'm waiting for right now &#65533;&#65533; well I had my mc on 11/25, it was natural at 4w6d. First pg/mc for me. I'm not sure when it started. I had what I thought was a period on 11/13 lasting 5d, and it started 2d early. I usually have a 26 day cycle. I stopped for 4d then came bad cramps and bleeding. I took a pg test on 11/24 (just to show my bf and co worker it would be neg) and to my surprise there were 2 pink lines! I had my mc in the ER on 11/25. It was complete naturally. My hcg was 508 that day. I was retested on 11/27 and hcg was 128. I believe I hit 0 by 11/30, the same day the bleeding stopped. I started seeing fertile cm, and think I o'd 12/13, but I don't test for o. So if I have my timing right I think I'm 13dpo today. I had a neg frer yesterday w/ fmu... But man I'm starting to feel pg again and have no real signs af is coming. Just having dull achy cramps, cervix is closed and high and watery cm, my boobs hurt a lil, like burning or tingly nipples (tmi). Idk what to think. What did u guys count as cd1 after mc?? Last day of bleeding or when hcg is 0?? Advice would be sooo appreciated!!


----------



## confuzion

Hi meggnrenee! Welcome to our little TTC group. Very sorry about your loss. But glad to hear you didn't have any complications.

I personally count my first day of bleeding as CD1. Especially being that your loss was early and completely natural, it likely didn't throw your cycle off too much. My first loss as 8 weeks (baby measuring 5-6), only delayed my ovulation by a day or two. So it was basically a normal cycle with CD1 being the first day of miscarriage bleeding. 

I hope that you are pregnant and it's just too early to tell. You may have ovulated a little later than you think so you may be less than 13DPO and therefore pregnancy tests may be too early to register just yet.

I will add you on to our list as waiting to test. And I can't wait to found out what the results are in the coming days :)


----------



## meggnrenee

Hmm if I count 1st of bleeding as cd1 then it would be when I thought I had my period on 11/13, I think I o'd on 12/13... A month in between c1 and o?? Yes I'm not certain about anything. I have 1 digi test left and trying to hold off using it because I know its not the most sensitive and I could be a little earlier than I think. Thank you for the support!!


----------



## confuzion

I'm not sure. Miscarriages affect some women's first cycle more than others. Assigning a day as CD1 is arbitrary really. You won't know for sure where to go from here until either you get an AF (which would be CD1) or you get a BFP and have to wait for a dating scan to figure out where you are. 

Happy to offer my support :)


----------



## meggnrenee

Hmmm... To test or not to test... That is the question lol. Maybe I can hold off till tomorrow am... I'll let you guys know :)


----------



## confuzion

Good luck!


----------



## meggnrenee

Well couldn't wait and used the digi!!! And OMG... BFP!!! I'm hoping so much that this one sticks!!! Baby dust to everyone!!


----------



## confuzion

meggnrenee said:


> Well couldn't wait and used the digi!!! And OMG... BFP!!! I'm hoping so much that this one sticks!!! Baby dust to everyone!!

Oh yay! Our last to join and first to get a BFP! I hope it's a sticky one! 

I can officially make a BFP list :happydance:


----------



## meggnrenee

I'm so excited and scared at the same time!! Holy cow!!


----------



## confuzion

Pregnancy after a loss is terrifying so it's understandable. But you're pregnant so enjoy it! Congratulations. I found a list of mantras that are wonderful for pregnancy after loss I'm going to post them in a second!


----------



## confuzion

Remind yourself when you start to worry:

&#8220;Today I am pregnant and I love my baby.&#8221;

&#8220;I am pregnant until someone tells me otherwise.&#8221;

&#8220;My past does not dictate my future. A previous miscarriage does not mean I will have another miscarriage.&#8221;

&#8220;Just because a friend/relative is having a miscarriage, does not mean that it will happen to me.&#8221; Miscarriage and pregnancy complications are not contagious, only fear and stress are.

&#8220;Hope does not make bad things happen.&#8221; You cannot &#8220;jinx&#8221; your pregnancy by getting excited or telling someone. Live in the positive.

This is the hardest: &#8220;There is nothing I can do to prevent a miscarriage from happening.&#8221; Worrying yourself sick doesn&#8217;t prevent a miscarriage. &#8220;And if (God forbid) it were to happen again, I know I will survive.&#8221;


----------



## meggnrenee

Thank you soo much for the inspiring words!! I'm crossing my fingers for you!!


----------



## confuzion

Thank you! Update when you know your due date :)


----------



## meggnrenee

Lol yea, that's the next hurdle... How pregnant am I. I'll definately keep in touch and let you know.


----------



## JillieBean

Congratulations!!!!! Wishes for a Happy and Healthy 9 Months :)


----------



## JillieBean

Although I purchased a pack of Wondfo's, I wasn't happy with them and picked up some FRER last night... 


Well... Last night I got the faintest BFP, and this morning's was slightly darker. Tomorrow will be CD 24 when I've gotten my other BFPs so hopefully it's even darker then! 

If this one sticks, my EDD is September 9. :)
 



Attached Files:







_DSC0307.jpg
File size: 12.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## sailorsgirl

Wow congratulations to both of you!!

Xxx


----------



## LeahLou

What!!!! Congrats y'all!! Lucky thread huh? :)


----------



## meggnrenee

Congrats jilliebean!!!


----------



## confuzion

JillieBean said:


> Although I purchased a pack of Wondfo's, I wasn't happy with them and picked up some FRER last night...
> 
> 
> Well... Last night I got the faintest BFP, and this morning's was slightly darker. Tomorrow will be CD 24 when I've gotten my other BFPs so hopefully it's even darker then!
> 
> If this one sticks, my EDD is September 9. :)

Wohoo :happydance: 

Congratulations lady!! BFP #2!

Happy and healthy 9 months! Hope this sets the tone for the rest of us!


----------



## confuzion

You know. Before, TTC was so stressful. I forgot how fun it can be when it's your first cycle trying. Anyone else feels this way? 

I feel it only becomes stressful after a few failed attempts. But it's easy to be relaxed and enjoy it the first time around.


----------



## JillieBean

confuzion said:


> You know. Before, TTC was so stressful. I forgot how fun it can be when it's your first cycle trying. Anyone else feels this way?
> 
> I feel it only becomes stressful after a few failed attempts. But it's easy to be relaxed and enjoy it the first time around.

To be honest, every cycle we have tried has been successful, kind of, except that I've miscarried them all so far... But for me TTC gets monotonous around O time, which is sooo inconvenient!


----------



## JillieBean

I am feeling better because I (compulsively) tested just now and my line showed up RIGHT away and is even darker. Hooray! I was afraid I would have the same thing going on as last month!
 



Attached Files:







_DSC0320.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## JillieBean

Also, I went shopping with my BFF yesterday. She got pregnant two weeks after I did in August, and our babies would have been a few days apart... So it's sometimes hard seeing her, as much as I love her, because it's kind of like a visual timeline of where I SHOULD be. 

Anyway, she told me something very sweet. She said she's been praying for me every night, asking that I get pregnant with a "keeper"... 
This conversation took place only a few hours before I got my BFP <3 Love her


----------



## confuzion

That's a beautifully dark like for 10 DPO! You are lucky to get pregnant so easily. I can't say it's ever been difficult for me. Most it has taken is 3 months. But even that was extremely stressful (though I imagine it wouldn't this time around. I'm really in no hurry after losing my tiny baby girl). 

And that's beautiful about your BFF :) a couple of months make absolutely no difference when the kids are older. So your babies will still grow up together :)


----------



## LeahLou

I agree confuzion! We were so excited this summer to officially label it TTC! Now I'm just over it. How do we get that spark back?? :)

Congrats Jillian! That's so sweet. I have 7 other friends that are due the same month I was so I feel your pain. Hoping I get a bfp too to join you :)


----------



## confuzion

LeahLou said:


> I agree confuzion! We were so excited this summer to officially label it TTC! Now I'm just over it. How do we get that spark back?? :)
> 
> Congrats Jillian! That's so sweet. I have 7 other friends that are due the same month I was so I feel your pain. Hoping I get a bfp too to join you :)

Lol no way to do it but get a BFP! That's why I'm hoping it's quick now that we've begun. The longer it takes the more blah it gets.


----------



## JillieBean

3 months is still quicker than most!


----------



## meggnrenee

Well my doctor is out of town until next week. But I believe my estimated due date will be 9/6/2014. I had an appt a week ago and we were talking about what I thought was going on with my cycle. she said if I was right about my days that I would test positive on the day I did! lol. So Im going with this due date for now :)


----------



## confuzion

meggnrenee said:


> Well my doctor is out of town until next week. But I believe my estimated due date will be 9/6/2014. I had an appt a week ago and we were talking about what I thought was going on with my cycle. she said if I was right about my days that I would test positive on the day I did! lol. So Im going with this due date for now :)

Thanks for updating :) that's nice. I will add it on to the front page. 

Hope everyone is well. 

Mister period is getting ready to take off. In a week or so we'll be BDing. Can't wait!


----------



## JillieBean

Yayyyy!!!!


----------



## confuzion

Hope I'm pregnant with a healthy bean before February 22nd. That was the due date of my first. 

With time going by so fast, I don't know if that will happen :(


----------



## LeahLou

I hope you are too! 
I'm hoping before may, I'll be carrying my rainbow. We all need some happiness after the hurt!

It'll be a year in January since all the mc's started so I'm praying 2014 will redeem 2013!


----------



## confuzion

LeahLou said:


> I hope you are too!
> I'm hoping before may, I'll be carrying my rainbow. We all need some happiness after the hurt!
> 
> It'll be a year in January since all the mc's started so I'm praying 2014 will redeem 2013!

Ditto Leah. One of the reasons I'm excited for the new year. This one has just not been a good one for me. It had its ups but HUGE downs. I'm ready for a fresh start. So where are you in your cycle?


----------



## LeahLou

Mines been a roller coaster too :hugs:
No clue! AF should be here jan 3-5 so if I go by that I'd be 7dpo. What abut you??


----------



## confuzion

LeahLou said:


> Mines been a roller coaster too :hugs:
> No clue! AF should be here jan 3-5 so if I go by that I'd be 7dpo. What abut you??

I've just stopped bleeding from AF so the BDing should commence in a few days lol. We might throw in a couple "just for fun" before I'm fertile :haha:


----------



## LeahLou

That's the best kind ;) :haha:


----------



## mapha2

Hi Meggnrenee and welcome. Congratulations on your bfp, I'm so happy for you. Hugs


----------



## LeahLou

AF is 4-6 days away. Do y'all see it??


----------



## mapha2

JillieBean said:


> Hope you girls all had a Merry Christmas!
> I'm on CD 22 and 10DPO. I've been testing with Wondfos for a few days now, all stark white negatives. I just found out they weren't as sensitive as FRER, so I ordered a three pack of FRER that will arrive Saturday, which is CD 24, which is when I got my other BFPs... Let's hope this one follows suit, but sticks!

Ohh my God, I really missed this thread, I did not see it. Ohh wow girl, congratulations on your Bfp. I'm praying you have a sticky bean, we all deserve this(to be happy). Congrats once more. Hugs


----------



## confuzion

Leah. I see something! FX it turns info a BFP.


----------



## mapha2

Let the bfp's rains, 2014 is our year. Yeyyy


----------



## confuzion

I know mapha I'm excited! Any of you ladies with plans for New Year's Eve? 

We're doing what we usually do. Big family get together. Good food. Good company. I love it :) we're also giving each other gifts that don't cost money :haha:. It's a bit of a doozy.


----------



## LeahLou

I hope it is!

I'll be testing in the morning and that will dictate if I drink or not! 
This is our first married New Years so I'm not sure what we're doing! We were invited to a party but we may just want to be with the fam and make good food too :)


----------



## confuzion

LeahLou said:


> I hope it is!
> 
> I'll be testing in the morning and that will dictate if I drink or not!
> This is our first married New Years so I'm not sure what we're doing! We were invited to a party but we may just want to be with the fam and make good food too :)

Excited to see your update! :) I love that this thread is turning into a lucky one :happydance:


----------



## mapha2

We have nothing planned, we will just chill at home. I hate going out on new years eve because people are just too excitted and drunk. So I will be home


----------



## mapha2

Of course we saw the worst and the best moments. As we count the last hours of 2013, I would luv to take this opportunity to say "THANK YOU" for being part of my 2013. May the great Lord bless u abundantly. 
Here's to wishing u a prosperous 2014...mhwaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## confuzion

Leah: Did you test?! Hope you've got good news.

Happy (almost) new year ladies! Thank YOU mapha for the wonderful words. 2014 will be our turn to have the good things happen to us!


----------



## LeahLou

Cd 27!


----------



## JillieBean

OMG Leah!!!!!


----------



## LeahLou

Here's smu answer test. 
Praying it gets darker!


----------



## confuzion

Looks like a BFP to me! I'll put you down on the list when you call it :)

Congrats hunny. What a wonderful New Years present. What a lucky thread this is turning out to be!! I hope the luck doesn't run out on my turn :haha:


----------



## LeahLou

I'm so nervous! It'll be a bfp when it's blaring in my face :haha: I'll use a FRER in the morning!


It won't run out! If it does, join another lucky thread! Or just bd till the cows come home! You should see my calendar.. We literally had fun every day he was home!


----------



## confuzion

LeahLou said:


> I'm so nervous! It'll be a bfp when it's blaring in my face :haha: I'll use a FRER in the morning!
> 
> 
> It won't run out! If it does, join another lucky thread! Or just bd till the cows come home! You should see my calendar.. We literally had fun every day he was home!

Lol I don't believe in luck anyway Leah. But yes the plan is to get in a lot of sexy time this month :happydance:.

Looking forward to seeing your FRER from this morning. I love looking at HPT's :haha:.


----------



## LeahLou

Kind of FMU. Cd 28! We were up till maybe 1 then I got up at 7, so not the longest hold. I'll try again with smu. 
I think I'll save the next FRER for a day or two. I hate the squinters!!


----------



## confuzion

LeahLou said:


> View attachment 716019
> 
> Kind of FMU. Cd 28! We were up till maybe 1 then I got up at 7, so not the longest hold. I'll try again with smu.
> I think I'll save the next FRER for a day or two. I hate the squinters!!

Yeah, it's still early in your cycle. I say give it 28 hours to see the most dramatic difference :thumbup:

Squinters are the worst. My husband refuses to believe it's real until the line is jumping out at him :haha:


----------



## LeahLou

My hubby's the same way. He couldn't see lines that were obvious to me!

But the lines are there!


----------



## confuzion

I just realized I typed 28 hours lol. I meant 48. And yeah men just don't get the line thing like we do.

Though unfortunately, in my cases, my husband was right lol. They were evaps :(


----------



## mrspat

I'd love to join. I had a natural mc on 12/21 and my hcg is down to 35 as of Monday and bleeding stopped about 5 days ago. We are planning on TTC right away so put me down as waiting to ovulate. :)


----------



## confuzion

mrspat said:


> I'd love to join. I had a natural mc on 12/21 and my hcg is down to 35 as of Monday and bleeding stopped about 5 days ago. We are planning on TTC right away so put me down as waiting to ovulate. :)

Welcome mrspat and happy new year :)


----------



## LeahLou

Welcome!! So sorry for your loss! But good about your hormones going down quickly!


----------



## ckm

Hi all. Happy new year sorry it's late but we only got back from Botswana today! 
I'm happy for all the BFP's!!! 
I unfortunately had a BFN and AF started on Christmas Day but 2014 will bring the rest of us good news so here's to staying positive!!!


----------



## mapha2

Is this really happening, this thread is rocking. Bfp's are really falling like mana from heaven. I'm really enjoying seeing this

Big hug Leah, congratulations. 

Now, whose next, I'm totally out this month as hubby is out of town and I'm ovulating 2moro. So sad, hoping to catch the Februally train though. 

Good evening Mama bears


----------



## LeahLou

Not calling it bfp quite yet! Line has only gotten a shade or two darker so fx it is a BIG FAT positive in the next few days!!


----------



## confuzion

LeahLou said:


> Not calling it bfp quite yet! Line has only gotten a shade or two darker so fx it is a BIG FAT positive in the next few days!!

FX!


----------



## JillieBean

I have confidence in that line, Leah!!!


----------



## LeahLou

I'm so out of it tonight. Tests still have super faint lines but they're not getting darker and it's negative at night. I just feel like with every bfn or faint faint squinter, I'm getting more disheartened. AF isn't here yet and I have 1-3 more days so there's time. I'm praying for positivity in my heart, mind, and tests :haha:


----------



## meggnrenee

Welcome mrspat!! Sorry for your loss and FX for you!! Leah dont give up yet, I see lines there!! FX for you too!! Happy new year and lots of love ladies :winkwink:


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Hallo ladies,

Can I join? I had a d&c on the 4th of December and I am hoping for a rainbow sticky bean since we are not using protection. 

I love the thread name because I always say that my DH is "papa bear" and DD my "baby bear". My DD's nursery theme were baby bears at the time


----------



## sailorsgirl

:hi: hi, finally back after a very busy Christmas break. Its amazing to see all those beautiful bfps. Congratulations ladies!!!

No news here, af is still here, if it is infact af and not just more bleeding from my miscarriage. 

Xxx


----------



## confuzion

Angelbaby_01 said:


> Hallo ladies,
> 
> Can I join? I had a d&c on the 4th of December and I am hoping for a rainbow sticky bean since we are not using protection.
> 
> I love the thread name because I always say that my DH is "papa bear" and DD my "baby bear". My DD's nursery theme were baby bears at the time

Sorry for your loss :hugs:

Should I put you down as waiting to test? 

We're happy to have another mama bear on board ::winkwink:


----------



## confuzion

Sailorsgirl - hope you enjoyed your break. Praying it's your AF.


----------



## LeahLou

I feel like AF will be here soon! Lines are the same or lighter so it may just be the tests. No worries. Just hate the wait!!

Welcome angel baby! This is a good group of ladies :)


----------



## confuzion

LeahLou said:


> I feel like AF will be here soon! Lines are the same or lighter so it may just be the tests. No worries. Just hate the wait!!
> 
> Welcome angel baby! This is a good group of ladies :)

I hope it's just too early! But if not, I'm still here TTC with you. Not feeling too positive about this month. I really really want it to be the one. And when I want something too bad it doesn't happen :haha:

I'm so negative and BDing hasn't even begun yet :wacko:


----------



## LeahLou

I know how you feel! I really thought this was going to be the month. But the tests should be showing something by now. AF is due today or tomorrow. So it's just a waiting game!


----------



## confuzion

LeahLou said:


> I know how you feel! I really thought this was going to be the month. But the tests should be showing something by now. AF is due today or tomorrow. So it's just a waiting game!

FX she stays away! 

I've had times when AF was late and tests were negative. Most stressful annoying time. I get anxious just thinking about it. I'm really hoping this doesn't happen again!


----------



## Angelbaby_01

confuzion said:


> Angelbaby_01 said:
> 
> 
> Hallo ladies,
> 
> Can I join? I had a d&c on the 4th of December and I am hoping for a rainbow sticky bean since we are not using protection.
> 
> I love the thread name because I always say that my DH is "papa bear" and DD my "baby bear". My DD's nursery theme were baby bears at the time
> 
> Sorry for your loss :hugs:
> 
> Should I put you down as waiting to test?
> 
> We're happy to have another mama bear on board ::winkwink:Click to expand...

Thank you!

Yes please! I tested a week ago to see if previous hcg levels were down and 4 different brands were negative so will test next week to see if I am lucky or will have to wait for af.


----------



## confuzion

Angelbaby_01 said:


> confuzion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelbaby_01 said:
> 
> 
> Hallo ladies,
> 
> Can I join? I had a d&c on the 4th of December and I am hoping for a rainbow sticky bean since we are not using protection.
> 
> I love the thread name because I always say that my DH is "papa bear" and DD my "baby bear". My DD's nursery theme were baby bears at the time
> 
> Sorry for your loss :hugs:
> 
> Should I put you down as waiting to test?
> 
> We're happy to have another mama bear on board ::winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Yes please! I tested a week ago to see if previous hcg levels were down and 4 different brands were negative so will test next week to see if I am lucky or will have to wait for af.Click to expand...

Hopefully you are lucky with a new little bean! FX!


----------



## mapha2

I'm sorry Leah, hope it gets darker. Do not loose hope. Hugs


----------



## Angelbaby_01

mapha2 said:


> I'm sorry Leah, hope it gets darker. Do not loose hope. Hugs

Hi!

I see you are from South Africa. Where in South Africa do you live?


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Well, I tested and it was bfn and on top of that I have a yeast infection. :-(


----------



## lesh07

Hi ladies well I ended up ovulating on cd 16 after my loss, so normal for me. I was amazed how quick my cycle went back to normal. I am now 2 days late and waiting for my new batch of pregnancy tests too show up in the post to see if i am pregnant or not. I doubt it if i am the 1st month after my loss but i am feeling rather sick and very sore boobies. x


----------



## LeahLou

Fx you are lesh!!

Bfn on a FRER this morning. AF is 1 day late


----------



## sailorsgirl

Hey ladies, 

After spending time away from certain pressures and being able to actually have time to think about what I want, I have decided to wait a little longer to try for a baby. I need more time to grieve and I want to enjoy my two babies before we add more to the mix. 

Plus I'd like a bigger age gap now. We've missed the small gap we were hoping for so have decided to wait until Cohen is a little older.

So I will be making a doctors appointment asap to go onto the pill. :) 

I will be keeping my fingers firmly crossed for you lovely ladies though.


----------



## confuzion

Angelbaby_01 said:


> Well, I tested and it was bfn and on top of that I have a yeast infection. :-(

Sorry :hugs:. That's a bummer.


----------



## confuzion

lesh07 said:


> Hi ladies well I ended up ovulating on cd 16 after my loss, so normal for me. I was amazed how quick my cycle went back to normal. I am now 2 days late and waiting for my new batch of pregnancy tests too show up in the post to see if i am pregnant or not. I doubt it if i am the 1st month after my loss but i am feeling rather sick and very sore boobies. x

Sounds like we might be looking forward to some good news. Come on pregnancy tests!


----------



## confuzion

Hope your tests are just being shy Leah. Being late is promising!


----------



## confuzion

sailorsgirl said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> After spending time away from certain pressures and being able to actually have time to think about what I want, I have decided to wait a little longer to try for a baby. I need more time to grieve and I want to enjoy my two babies before we add more to the mix.
> 
> Plus I'd like a bigger age gap now. We've missed the small gap we were hoping for so have decided to wait until Cohen is a little older.
> 
> So I will be making a doctors appointment asap to go onto the pill. :)
> 
> I will be keeping my fingers firmly crossed for you lovely ladies though.

Sounds like you're sensibly making the right decision for yourself. :hugs: we'll miss you partaking in the TTC journey but you're always welcome to come and chat! Enjoy those little ones! Wish I had some of my own to distract me.


----------



## confuzion

Tonight is going to be our first night doing the dance for baby making purposes. Finally I feel like we'll be doing something!! I hate sitting around waiting :haha:

My hips will propped up on pillows tonight ladies :rofl:


----------



## Angelbaby_01

confuzion said:


> Tonight is going to be our first night doing the dance for baby making purposes. Finally I feel like we'll be doing something!! I hate sitting around waiting :haha:
> 
> My hips will propped up on pillows tonight ladies :rofl:

That's how I conceived DD :) go catch that egg!!! 

Xxxx


----------



## LeahLou

Glad you're making a healthy decision for yourself sailor! Hope to see you back sometime!!

I hate bfn's for the record! I just want to get the next cycle going so we can try again!!


----------



## confuzion

LeahLou said:


> Glad you're making a healthy decision for yourself sailor! Hope to see you back sometime!!
> 
> I hate bfn's for the record! I just want to get the next cycle going so we can try again!!

I hear you. They're the worst. I feel horrible that you're in limbo :hugs:

I wish there was a surefire way to know if you're pregnant or not as soon as the baby implants :haha: 

Like your fingernails turn pink or something :rofl:


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Well, I still have to wait for af now that I got a bfn and have no idea when that will be. My body feel so messed up and it's making me miserable.


----------



## confuzion

Angelbaby_01 said:


> Well, I still have to wait for af now that I got a bfn and have no idea when that will be. My body feel so messed up and it's making me miserable.

Nothing to offer but hugs :hugs: :hugs:

There's nothing worse than limbo. I know I've been there.

Maye you should try temping? Maybe that will help you understand what's going on? I know it helps me TONS.


----------



## Angelbaby_01

confuzion said:


> Angelbaby_01 said:
> 
> 
> Well, I still have to wait for af now that I got a bfn and have no idea when that will be. My body feel so messed up and it's making me miserable.
> 
> Nothing to offer but hugs :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> There's nothing worse than limbo. I know I've been there.
> 
> Maye you should try temping? Maybe that will help you understand what's going on? I know it helps me TONS.Click to expand...

I started the day afer d&c, but couldn't keep up and it's been 4 weeks now. Maybe I should wait for af again before I start again or can I temp now? I did notice that my body tried to O twice now, but don't think I actually did.


----------



## confuzion

Angelbaby_01 said:


> confuzion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelbaby_01 said:
> 
> 
> Well, I still have to wait for af now that I got a bfn and have no idea when that will be. My body feel so messed up and it's making me miserable.
> 
> Nothing to offer but hugs :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> There's nothing worse than limbo. I know I've been there.
> 
> Maye you should try temping? Maybe that will help you understand what's going on? I know it helps me TONS.Click to expand...
> 
> I started the day afer d&c, but couldn't keep up and it's been 4 weeks now. Maybe I should wait for af again before I start again or can I temp now? I did notice that my body tried to O twice now, but don't think I actually did.Click to expand...

Well if you know what the range is for your post-ovulation temperatures is, then you can keep temping until you see your temperatures dropping, and maybe you'd have an idea when AF will come.

But if you didn't ovulate. I don't think it would help :nope:

You can just wait for AF without temping. It stinks but all this TTC and pregnancy is a big waiting game anyway. Waiting to ovulate, waiting to test, waiting first scan, etc. :wacko:


----------



## mapha2

Angelbaby_01 said:


> mapha2 said:
> 
> 
> I'm sorry Leah, hope it gets darker. Do not loose hope. Hugs
> 
> Hi!
> 
> I see you are from South Africa. Where in South Africa do you live?Click to expand...

Hi Angel, I'm live in Johannesburg hun. Are you also South African?


----------



## LeahLou

That'd be great! Maybe one day people will be obsessing over tests at 1dpo because of a new scientific way to know whether the eggs was implanted or not!


----------



## mapha2

confuzion said:


> Tonight is going to be our first night doing the dance for baby making purposes. Finally I feel like we'll be doing something!! I hate sitting around waiting :haha:
> 
> My hips will propped up on pillows tonight ladies :rofl:

Mmmn I'm so loving this, you go gal :) happy bding


----------



## Angelbaby_01

I don't know anything about my temps yet :-( guess I have to wait then.........

Mapha, where in Johannesburg do you live? I lived in Centurion for a few years and recently moved down to Worcester. I wanted a bit more of countryside life and less of the "rat race".


----------



## mapha2

Angelbaby_01 said:


> I don't know anything about my temps yet :-( guess I have to wait then.........
> 
> Mapha, where in Johannesburg do you live? I lived in Centurion for a few years and recently moved down to Worcester. I wanted a bit more of countryside life and less of the "rat race".

Hahaha, oh great. I'm in Centurion (Rooihuiskraal). I've been here for 4years now


----------



## mrspat

BD'ed last night at cd13. I'm usually a cd17 ovulator (is that a word?) but I haven't had AF since my mc so I don't know when O will happen. We're using SMEP until I get a positive OPK and hoping for the best. I feel better knowing we are trying again. 

I will say though I was nervous to bd last night. It had been two months since the last time bc I was in no mood for first trimester and then the mc happened. It was a lot for me to wrap my mind around that what had been being used to carry a baby and then lost a baby was then to be used for sexual reasons again. Lady parts just have so many purposes it was hard to wrap my mind around using it for that reason again. DH was so lovely and understanding I was a little nervous and it really was beautiful :)


----------



## Angelbaby_01

mapha2 said:


> Angelbaby_01 said:
> 
> 
> I don't know anything about my temps yet :-( guess I have to wait then.........
> 
> Mapha, where in Johannesburg do you live? I lived in Centurion for a few years and recently moved down to Worcester. I wanted a bit more of countryside life and less of the "rat race".
> 
> Hahaha, oh great. I'm in Centurion (Rooihuiskraal). I've been here for 4years nowClick to expand...

Where in Rooihuiskraal? I just moved from there :) small world!!!


----------



## Angelbaby_01

mrspat said:


> BD'ed last night at cd13. I'm usually a cd17 ovulator (is that a word?) but I haven't had AF since my mc so I don't know when O will happen. We're using SMEP until I get a positive OPK and hoping for the best. I feel better knowing we are trying again.
> 
> I will say though I was nervous to bd last night. It had been two months since the last time bc I was in no mood for first trimester and then the mc happened. It was a lot for me to wrap my mind around that what had been being used to carry a baby and then lost a baby was then to be used for sexual reasons again. Lady parts just have so many purposes it was hard to wrap my mind around using it for that reason again. DH was so lovely and understanding I was a little nervous and it really was beautiful :)

I am glad that your first time after everything went so beautiful and that your DH is so understanding. Mine was so gentle with me and that helped me to relax a lot.


----------



## mapha2

Angelbaby_01 said:


> mapha2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelbaby_01 said:
> 
> 
> I don't know anything about my temps yet :-( guess I have to wait then.........
> 
> Mapha, where in Johannesburg do you live? I lived in Centurion for a few years and recently moved down to Worcester. I wanted a bit more of countryside life and less of the "rat race".
> 
> Hahaha, oh great. I'm in Centurion (Rooihuiskraal). I've been here for 4years nowClick to expand...
> 
> Where in Rooihuiskraal? I just moved from there :) small world!!!Click to expand...

Hi angel, small world indeed. I'm in Samrand (Rietspruit street). :)


----------



## confuzion

mrspat said:


> BD'ed last night at cd13. I'm usually a cd17 ovulator (is that a word?) but I haven't had AF since my mc so I don't know when O will happen. We're using SMEP until I get a positive OPK and hoping for the best. I feel better knowing we are trying again.
> 
> I will say though I was nervous to bd last night. It had been two months since the last time bc I was in no mood for first trimester and then the mc happened. It was a lot for me to wrap my mind around that what had been being used to carry a baby and then lost a baby was then to be used for sexual reasons again. Lady parts just have so many purposes it was hard to wrap my mind around using it for that reason again. DH was so lovely and understanding I was a little nervous and it really was beautiful :)

Aw that's wonderful that you were able to get back in the groove of things, so to speak. I do agree that trying again somehow makes you feel better.


----------



## Angelbaby_01

mapha2 said:


> Angelbaby_01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mapha2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelbaby_01 said:
> 
> 
> I don't know anything about my temps yet :-( guess I have to wait then.........
> 
> Mapha, where in Johannesburg do you live? I lived in Centurion for a few years and recently moved down to Worcester. I wanted a bit more of countryside life and less of the "rat race".
> 
> Hahaha, oh great. I'm in Centurion (Rooihuiskraal). I've been here for 4years nowClick to expand...
> 
> Where in Rooihuiskraal? I just moved from there :) small world!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Hi angel, small world indeed. I'm in Samrand (Rietspruit street). :)Click to expand...

I used to live in Trafalgar complex more or less behind [email protected], closer to Ruimte Road. :)


----------



## mapha2

Hh


Angelbaby_01 said:


> mapha2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelbaby_01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mapha2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelbaby_01 said:
> 
> 
> I don't know anything about my temps yet :-( guess I have to wait then.........
> 
> Mapha, where in Johannesburg do you live? I lived in Centurion for a few years and recently moved down to Worcester. I wanted a bit more of countryside life and less of the "rat race".
> 
> Hahaha, oh great. I'm in Centurion (Rooihuiskraal). I've been here for 4years nowClick to expand...
> 
> Where in Rooihuiskraal? I just moved from there :) small world!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Hi angel, small world indeed. I'm in Samrand (Rietspruit street). :)Click to expand...
> 
> I used to live in Trafalgar complex more or less behind [email protected], closer to Ruimte Road. :)Click to expand...

Ahh, its like a kilo away from me.


----------



## Angelbaby_01

confuzion said:


> mrspat said:
> 
> 
> BD'ed last night at cd13. I'm usually a cd17 ovulator (is that a word?) but I haven't had AF since my mc so I don't know when O will happen. We're using SMEP until I get a positive OPK and hoping for the best. I feel better knowing we are trying again.
> 
> I will say though I was nervous to bd last night. It had been two months since the last time bc I was in no mood for first trimester and then the mc happened. It was a lot for me to wrap my mind around that what had been being used to carry a baby and then lost a baby was then to be used for sexual reasons again. Lady parts just have so many purposes it was hard to wrap my mind around using it for that reason again. DH was so lovely and understanding I was a little nervous and it really was beautiful :)
> 
> Aw that's wonderful that you were able to get back in the groove of things, so to speak. I do agree that trying again somehow makes you feel better.Click to expand...

With my mmc in 2012 we didn't ttc and it was a surprise so I went on bcp. It really was a hard time to accept that we will not have another baby soon. With my last mmc in 2013 we decided on not to prevent and it's making things a little easier for me. I only have one problem..................looking for pregnancy signs the whole time. :dohh:


----------



## confuzion

I'm officially 1DPO and waiting to test!! So happy to be in my tww. Things didn't happen quite as planned. Ovulated a day earlier than I was expecting. I hope we did enough. 

How are the rest of you ladies doing?


----------



## confuzion

Oh and I'm taking bromelain from 1-5DPO. Ladies over on the tww board seem to think it helps implantation along so I thought why not? We'll see it works :)


----------



## LeahLou

I heard flaxseed helps too! 

No AF! Cd33 and tested again with a FRER and it's super super faint.. Last FRER so I'll have to go get more if she doesn't show up!


----------



## Angelbaby_01

FX for you confuzion.

I noticed I have loads of creamy cm and this made me test, but got bfn. What do you think might be causing it? I stopped bleeding on new years day and nothing since.


----------



## confuzion

Angelbaby- sounds like your estrogen is rising. Maybe gearing up to ovulate? Should BD just in case!

Good luck Leah! Hope that :witch: stays away!


----------



## Angelbaby_01

It's a bummer if I am gearing up to ovulate because DH left this morning for 5 weeks. :-( hope af comes soon then so that I can be ready for feb or march then.


----------



## LeahLou

Bummer!! Where'd he go for 5 whole weeks??

February will be the last month to give it a good try because we want to avoid a holiday baby if this isn't our month. But fx this is it and we'll have a September baby!!


----------



## mrspat

confuzion said:


> I'm officially 1DPO and waiting to test!! So happy to be in my tww. Things didn't happen quite as planned. Ovulated a day earlier than I was expecting. I hope we did enough.
> 
> How are the rest of you ladies doing?

1dpo woot woot!!!! That's a good feeling. I'm hoping to ovulate soon, too!

I am on cd17 and finally got my negative hpt so I hope I'm gearing up to ovulate soon


----------



## confuzion

FX it happens soon mrs. Pat. 

The other girl in the family who was due around the same time as me (husband's cousin's wife) just announced they're having a girl and invited us to the shower. 

I was feeling so good today until then. I should be happy for them but it reminds me of what I lost, makes me feel like crap, and I'm dreading that shower.


----------



## mrspat

I hear you confuzion. The day after my mc was our family Christmas. My cousin brought her 5 day old baby. She has a handful of kids, no mc's. I felt very similarly. For some reason the only reason I could get even remotely through it all is thinking that someday I will have a baby at Christmas and I will have a shower and there will likely be someone around me who going through what I did. I'm not saying I wish that on someone, or I want there to be sad people when I have a baby someday, but it makes me feel less alone in what I'm going through, because in womanhood it's inevitable to happen to 1 in 4 women. Sorry, that thought just ran on!


----------



## mrspat

Also!

Today's a good day!! If I count my mc as cd1 I am cd17 today. I usually get my positive OPK on cd16. I know with the mc I may see a positive at any date if at all this cycle. I think I'm getting close though! These look like they are headed to positive... furthest two are from tonight. Small victories people :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## confuzion

You're absolutely right mrs pat. 

I guess for me, it because we were due within days of each other. And I was also pregnant with a girl. Now her pregnancy is what mine "could have been". But i have to get over it and look forward to the future. 

And FX seems like your ovulation is within reach. Hope you're BDing!


----------



## LeahLou

I know exactly how you feel confuzion. One of my old coworkers and I found out within a day of each other and we were so excited to walk through it together. She now knows she's having a girl and they have named her Layla. It's heart breaking sometimes but in other ways I don't know if my baby would have coped well on earth like if there was something wrong with the DNA or something. I don't want my child to struggle. That's how I have picked up and moved on so many times and also what my doctor told me. It's helped me a lot.


----------



## confuzion

LeahLou said:


> I know exactly how you feel confuzion. One of my old coworkers and I found out within a day of each other and we were so excited to walk through it together. She now knows she's having a girl and they have named her Layla. It's heart breaking sometimes but in other ways I don't know if my baby would have coped well on earth like if there was something wrong with the DNA or something. I don't want my child to struggle. That's how I have picked up and moved on so many times and also what my doctor told me. It's helped me a lot.

I have the advantage of knowing for sure that my baby girl wouldn't have survived. Which should make me feel better. And it did at first. But as I notice that everyone has forgotten her except me. They're all excited about the healthy baby and not my "sick" baby. It makes me feel like I need to grieve for her more.

But trying to do it in a healthy way. And trying to focus on the future instead of the past. But sometimes my jealousy gets the better of me :haha:


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Confuzion I understand where you are coming from. With my loss in 2012 it was a similar story for me. Me and my best friend was suppose to have our babies three weeks apart and it hurt everytime I see her beautiful baby girl. The thing that made it more worse for me is that she then totally ignored me for the remainder of her pregnancy. She is doing the same now again after my loss except that she is not pregnant this time around. :-(

I am still waiting for the lab results to find out if anything was wrong with my baby and what the gender was of baby.


----------



## mapha2

Hello Mama Bears, how are you all doing. I ovulated the 3rd and hubby was away, he only came back yeterday. I'm just waiting for my next Ov now


----------



## confuzion

Aw mapha hopefully you catch that next egg!!!

2 DPO eeeeek. Can't wait til this wait is over. Lol. I either want my BFP or my chance to try again.


----------



## ckm

Confuzion ...I have also been struggling with jealousy so I know how you feel. 

One of my old co-workers gave birth to a baby girl today, another one of the ladies in my team is due a month after I would have been due and her belly is showing quite nicely and I have to look at her everyday and I have at least 2 friends from school who have announced pregnancies on Facebook but as my DH keeps on telling me our turn will come and getting all upset and emotional about it is just stressing me out which isn't healthy for me and I need to be healthy for a healthy baby so deep breaths!!! 

shoo that was a lot but I'm glad to hear I am not the only one who is struggling with the big green monster! I should be ovulating today so some BD'ing is on the cards!!

I would also just like to thank everyone in this group...I have found so much support and good vibes that has gotten me through this awful time... thanks ladies!!!!


----------



## confuzion

ckm said:


> Confuzion ...I have also been struggling with jealousy so I know how you feel.
> 
> One of my old co-workers gave birth to a baby girl today, another one of the ladies in my team is due a month after I would have been due and her belly is showing quite nicely and I have to look at her everyday and I have at least 2 friends from school who have announced pregnancies on Facebook but as my DH keeps on telling me our turn will come and getting all upset and emotional about it is just stressing me out which isn't healthy for me and I need to be healthy for a healthy baby so deep breaths!!!
> 
> shoo that was a lot but I'm glad to hear I am not the only one who is struggling with the big green monster! I should be ovulating today so some BD'ing is on the cards!!
> 
> I would also just like to thank everyone in this group...I have found so much support and good vibes that has gotten me through this awful time... thanks ladies!!!!

:hugs:

Yeah me and Facebook never got along too well. I deleted mine about a year ago and never looked back lol. 

I agree with your DH and I certainly need to heed that kind of advice. These forums definitely help sooooo much. To know I'm not the only one in the world feeling the way I feel. 

I love the BnB ladies. 

Have fun BDing ckm!! Guess you'll be joining me in the two week wait soon :happydance:


----------



## Leinzlove

Hi Ladies! Do you mind if I join? I had an early loss at 4w5d in October. Then another in December at 5w4d. Prior to my #2, I had a MMC at 9w2d.

I'm now waiting to test. 1dpo today however I'm having problems with my luteal phase.

I'm sorry for all of your losses. :hugs:

And I get a kick out of your signature. TED is so funny!


----------



## confuzion

Leinzlove said:


> Hi Ladies! Do you mind if I join? I had an early loss at 4w5d in October. Then another in December at 5w4d. Prior to my #2, I had a MMC at 9w2d.
> 
> I'm now waiting to test. 1dpo today however I'm having problems with my luteal phase.
> 
> I'm sorry for all of your losses. :hugs:
> 
> And I get a kick out of your signature. TED is so funny!

Hi leinz!! Welcome aboard :) sorry for your losses as well :hugs:. I'm 2 DPO so we're really close in our cycles! We were both due in January maybe we'll both be due end of September together with sticky beans this time!

What's the issue with the luteal phase can I ask?


----------



## Leinzlove

Please do. Ask me anything. My Luteal Phase has been short. The last 4 cycles I've either fallen pregnant or had an 8 day LP. Prior to that I had a 10 and an 11, but didn't fall pregnant.

I surely hope this is sticky BFP month. However, I have yet to fall on the cycle after MC. Staying positive though.


----------



## confuzion

I hope this breaks the pattern for you! And for me too. We never get pregnant our first try :(

Have you spoken to your OB or midwife about being put on progesterone for a short luteal phase?


----------



## Leinzlove

I have not as they don't do anything unless you've had 3 recurrent losses. I am doing vitex though. I hope it helps. It surely better break the pattern for us.


----------



## LeahLou

Hey Leinz! So sorry for your losses :hugs:

AF arrived yesterday so CD2 for me!


----------



## LeahLou

Sorry! Double post!!


----------



## mapha2

Hey Leinzlove, sory for ur loss and welcome. Hope u will enjoy ur stay

Hello mama Bears


----------



## confuzion

Sorry Leah. :hugs:. This new cycle will be the one!!


----------



## GingerPanda

Can I join?! Your signature indicates that we probably have compatible senses of humor. :haha:

A little about me: I got pregnant in May on cycle 13 TTC on 50mg of Clomid (turns out I don't ovulate on my own). I had a MMC in July. Baby measured 8w1d, D&C on July 8th at 9w4d. It's now six months since the D&C. I've had three rounds of 50mg Clomid, and none of it has made me ovulate. I'm now on 100mg, and I _might_ have ovulated yesterday, though I'm not getting my hopes up until after my progesterone blood test coming up on the 14th. :thumbup:


----------



## confuzion

Hi ginger!! Welcome aboard our TTC train :)

I hope you ovulated. Good luck!! I'll put you down as waiting to test :)


----------



## LeahLou

Fx this is your cycle ginger! :)

May just NTNP to take the pressure off. But I do want to try the ConceiveEasy TTC kit! Sounds promising! Might as well try though because I want to pinpoint O with opks this month since I failed last month :haha:


----------



## confuzion

LeahLou said:


> Fx this is your cycle ginger! :)
> 
> May just NTNP to take the pressure off. But I do want to try the ConceiveEasy TTC kit! Sounds promising! Might as well try though because I want to pinpoint O with opks this month since I failed last month :haha:

What is that kit? Anything in it other than opk's?

NTNP would never work for me. My cycles are pretty consistent. I'd have a good idea when I was fertile regardless and it would bother me not to do it on a fertile day. Plus I'm anal about temping. I feel like I HAVE to know my temps in the morning :haha:


----------



## RainbowBaby13

Can you get clomid at stores like WalMart or target? Is it something only a doctor can prescribe? I want to try it if its something that can be bought at a store..what about pressed? What does that do? Sorry for all of the questions lol haven't posted here for a while!

Edit: and congratulations to the ladies who got their bfps :) very exciting :)


----------



## confuzion

RainbowBaby13 said:


> Can you get clomid at stores like WalMart or target? Is it something only a doctor can prescribe? I want to try it if its something that can be bought at a store..what about pressed? What does that do? Sorry for all of the questions lol haven't posted here for a while!
> 
> Edit: and congratulations to the ladies who got their bfps :) very exciting :)

:hi: I believe you do need a prescription. 

Preseed is a lubricant that is friendly to sperm. I never used it so I don't know much else. 

Ask all the questions your heart desires! That's what this group is for! Support and sharing information :)


----------



## RainbowBaby13

Thank you!!!:) just got done reading your other thread ,I hope you get your bfp :)


----------



## confuzion

Thank you :) hope the same for you


----------



## GingerPanda

You DO need a prescription from your doctor for Clomid. All it does is make your eggs mature, and is mostly used in women who don't ovulate on their own.

And I think it's not working for me again. :(


----------



## LeahLou

The TTC kit has vitamins and stuff in it. You get 2 months free to try it out!

Preseed acts like fertile cm and helps the swimmers get to their target easier :) I like it! Hasn't gotten me miraculously pregnant though :( 

Vitex is an herb that acts like Clomid if you wanna try it out!


----------



## meggnrenee

Hi Ladies!! I just wanted to give you a lil update. I was finally able to see the Dr. And so far everything is good. My due date has been bumped up to Sept 1st 2014, and I am apparently 6w3d today. I feel good so far and no spotting or worrying cramps. Oh course I'm still worried about everything lol. 
I wish you ladies all luck &#55357;&#56842; I'm sending prayers a FX your way


----------



## confuzion

meggnrenee said:


> Hi Ladies!! I just wanted to give you a lil update. I was finally able to see the Dr. And so far everything is good. My due date has been bumped up to Sept 1st 2014, and I am apparently 6w3d today. I feel good so far and no spotting or worrying cramps. Oh course I'm still worried about everything lol.
> I wish you ladies all luck &#65533;&#65533; I'm sending prayers a FX your way

That's wonderful news!! Hopefully you'll be out of first tri in no time with all your worries behind you!


----------



## confuzion

How are we doing ladies? Where is everyone in their cycles?

I'm 4 DPO (end of the day so nearly 5 DPO :happydance:)


----------



## LeahLou

Congrats meg!

3dpo! Thinking I'll starting opks around 8 or 9 dpo. I got a nearly positive at cd10 last month but never knew if it was O or not. This is the last month of hard core trying before our month or 2 of avoiding a holiday baby! It's mostly DH's request. I just want a healthy baby. :)


----------



## confuzion

LeahLou said:


> Congrats meg!
> 
> 3dpo! Thinking I'll starting opks around 8 or 9 dpo. I got a nearly positive at cd10 last month but never knew if it was O or not. This is the last month of hard core trying before our month or 2 of avoiding a holiday baby! It's mostly DH's request. I just want a healthy baby. :)

Starting OPK's at 8 or 9 DPO? Do you mean CD8 or 9? Lol your post confused me a bit. I hope you get your BFP before having to avoid!


----------



## nugget80

Hello. .. am on cd9. Am not around much at mo as trying to avoid becoming too obsessed with ttc also have started job hunting so trying to focus on that. Am still here lurking in background though. ..


----------



## LeahLou

Sorry!!! I meant CD not dpo! Habit :haha:


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Hi ladies!

Short update from my side!

Seems like I o'd this past week. :happydance: Loads of creamy white cm changing in to ewcm and high, open soft cp. Today my cm is a bit more dry and cp is lower and firmer. So af would hopefully come in the next couple of days. Af usually comes about 7 - 10 days after O so we will see how it goes. means I can ttc again when DH gets home in Feb. :happydance:

Finally some light at the end of the tunnel. On the 1st of Jan I had my last bleeding and on the 30th of Dec and the 4th of Jan I tested negative. On the 5th I started with loads of creamy cm and from Monday onward cp was high. Only became lower today. Seems like I will be back in the game soon then.


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Ok, next question..........................

When should I start with vitamin D, Vitamin B Complex, Vitamin C and folic acid? I am currently still taking prenatal vitamins. Any other advise?

Please share all tips and ideas.


----------



## GingerPanda

Your prenatals should have that stuff in them. Taking too much of anything during pregnancy is not good. I believe elevated vitamin C levels have been linked to miscarriage. I only take my prenatals. That's it. No extras. Ask your doctor (and show them the vitamin contents of the prenatals you're on) before you add any other supplements. :thumbup:


Update from me? I *should* be 3DPO today by temp drop, but no crosshairs, no positive OPKs... I think the 100mg of Clomid didn't work. I'll see after my blood draw on the 14th I guess. (probably won't get results until the 15th).

If it didn't work, I'm going to ask if I can switch to Femara next month, or at least get a trigger shot with my 150mg of Clomid. I have a feeling eggs are maturing but not rupturing. Just my gut feeling.


----------



## confuzion

nugget80 said:


> Hello. .. am on cd9. Am not around much at mo as trying to avoid becoming too obsessed with ttc also have started job hunting so trying to focus on that. Am still here lurking in background though. ..

Good to hear from you nugget. Hope your job hunt sees some success soon!


----------



## confuzion

Angelbaby - yay for ovulating. I personally take my prenatals with a bunch of extra vitamins. It would take MEGA doses of vitamin c to POSSIBLY induce miscarriage. But if you prefer to err on the side of caution, taking the prenatal should be enough unless you have some sort of deficiency.


----------



## Angelbaby_01

confuzion said:


> Angelbaby - yay for ovulating. I personally take my prenatals with a bunch of extra vitamins. It would take MEGA doses of vitamin c to POSSIBLY induce miscarriage. But if you prefer to err on the side of caution, taking the prenatal should be enough unless you have some sort of deficiency.

What do you take?

DD was not planned at all and at the time I got pregnant with her I took vitamin B complex for energy and not knowing I was pregnant. I recently read somewhere that it helps with progestorone levels and wonder if that made that I could keep DD and maybe lost my other two? I will never know, but thought it's worth a try?


----------



## confuzion

Lol it would take all day to list all the supplements I take. I'll give it a shot though. 

Vitamin C
Vitamin E
Vitamin D3
Zinc
Calcium, potassium, magnesium
Magnesium by itself (for a 1:1 ratio with calcium)
Salmon oil with curcumin (started this more recently for a blood thinning effect)
Krill oil (omega 3s and DHA)
Pollock oil (I alternate this with krill oil--not on the same day)
Astaxanathin (anti-oxidant)
Probiotics
Iron (only started this recently because I've become anemic after m/c)

All of my supplement are derived from organic whole foods. So I don't worry about it because I'm getting the nutrition from what I could be eating. Also my fish oils are all tested for mercury so that's not a worry either. 

I may or may not have missed some stuff. 

But I'd say I'm a little overboard when it comes to supplements. My husband is a health nut. He buys these things for me and I take them lol.


----------



## confuzion

I don't really know about the B complex. My midwife does recommend it. And we have it in the house. But I don't take it because I already have a lot of folate (folic acid) in my supplements and personally don't think that I need it. 

I never heard about it acting like progesterone. That's interesting.


----------



## Angelbaby_01

O wow. You got a list going! lol

Do you take each separately or in one tablet?

I can list what my prenatal vitamins contain and you can tell me what I can add if you see something.

it's per capsule:

Fish oil 417mg
Omega 3 75mg
Vitamin A 781 ug RE
Vitamin B1 1.4mg
Vitamin B2 1.4mg
Vitamin B3 15mg
Vitamin B6 1.9mg
Folic acid 600ug
Vitamin B12 2.6ug
Biotin 30ug
Vitamin C 70mg
Vitamin D 6.5ug
Vitamin E 15mg
Calcium 102mg
Copper 1mg
Iodine 150ug
Iron 15mg
Magnesium 30mg
Manganese 1mg
Phosphorus 5mg
Selenium 25ug
Zinc 8mg
Choline 10mg
Potassium 5mg


----------



## confuzion

Lol actually that list is everything I take in addition to my prenatal. Some of them 1 extra tablet and some more depending on the dosage. I take upwards of 20 pills a day. 

This is the info on the prenatal I'm currently using: 
https://www.thevitamincode.com/Port...SupplementFacts/TVCRAWPrenatal_90_Aug2011.jpg

And I'm no expert so I don't know if that's enough lol. Probably is!


----------



## Angelbaby_01

What are your opinions on pre-conception vitamins? Lol I am still trying to educate myself and feel so confused at all the options.


----------



## confuzion

I don't know what those are. Are they like a prenatal but for before you're actually pregnant?


----------



## LeahLou

Phew! I need to get vitamins but now I'm scared!! :haha:

Pre-pregnancy/pre-conception is the same thing :)


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Ok, so the I won't bother with the pre-conception ones then lol.

Confuzion - I see the prenatal you are taking contains brewer's yeast and it helps with increasing milk production when breastfeeding. :)


----------



## Rahma

.


----------



## GingerPanda

Welcome back! Let's conceive some rainbows!


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Hi Rahma!

Oh dear, my cousin just asked me if I am pregnant already and she doesn't know that we are ttc. The question cought me off guard and made me tear up. :-(

Not cool man, not cool at all!!


----------



## GingerPanda

:hugs:

Right after I found out I had PCOS, one of hubs's tactless coworkers asked me at a company function, "Hey, so you guys are the only ones in the office with no kids. Is there something wrong with you?"

He is lucky that was before the loss. He is also lucky he is working remotely from Florida and will not be at the company event next weekend. I would probably stab him in the neck.


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Gosh, that is so insensitive. I would have stabbed and punched him.


----------



## confuzion

Good to see you back Rahma! I was worried about you. Good luck for testing Monday! 

Sorry you poor ladies have had those kind of insensitive comments from people. For me the most insensitive things have just been people talking about their excitement of other babies due the same time as my last miscarriage. And they know I miscarried. Breaks my heart. But those who haven't experienced loss will never understand. 

I was talking to my husband last night about what we went through and it made me tear up for the first time in a while. I remember him regretting not recording the heartbeat after we heart it at our first ultrasound, and so at our second, he had his phone ready to record it. And of course there was no heartbeat. Made me so sad when I remembered. I feel like a big failure to him sometimes though of course it was out of my hands. 

This whole pregnancy loss stuff just really stinks.


----------



## confuzion

But on brighter notes. I'm 6DPO today. So halfway there! Don't think this cycle is it. My temps have been super flat and on the low side sort of for my tww. Just anxious to be able to try again.


----------



## Angelbaby_01

aaww confuzion, I get where you are coming from. With my first scan I had my phone ready to record a video about everything for DH because he was out of country and then the doctor told me baby measured 6+1 weeks so I decided against it because I was so sure of my dates.:-(

I still get teary and I am really scared because I don't know if I will be able to get pregnant and if I do will I be able to carry a baby full term that is healthy and can come home with me straight away. I had two losses now and and DD was in NICU for a month after she was born and we nearly lost her. :-(

I guess we can only focus on the positives then. Yay for being 6dpo and fx for you! Hopefully af will visit me soon.............


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Just wanted to remind you ladies.................

https://i1316.photobucket.com/albums/t602/pixiechick01/il_340x270338337303_zps1fee8ecb.jpg


----------



## Leinzlove

Bring on the rainbows. :)

I to remember going to the Dr. and finding no HB. :hugs: I agree Loss just STINKS!!!

I'm taking prenatals and vitex. This is my first cycle I put myself on vitex. I'm taking 1200mg in the morning on empty stomach.

Leah: Booooo for the :witch:! May this new cycle be the one.


----------



## Rahma

.


----------



## Angelbaby_01

I am sorry Rahma. xxx

I will start adding the new vitamins on top of my pre-natal ones at the end of the month. I am just scared of the fish oil, because I don't know which ones don't contain so much mercury in it. My pre-natal vits do have Omega 3 in it.


----------



## Rahma

.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hello ladies, please could I join you? I'm sorry for everyone's losses here. I had a mmc very recently. I was 12 weeks and started bleeding brown and then red blood a few days before my 12 weeks scan. I had an emergency scan and baby had no hb and measured 7.5 weeks. 

I had a medicated mc on Wednesday and am still bleeding. I'm not planning on waiting at all so I guess my plan now is wait to stop bleeding, hope my hpt goes negative and start opks and bding around cd 14 on. I'm counting today as cd5 I guess. Sounds so sad after thinking I was 3 months pregnant. 

I'm still heartbroken as you can tell but ttc straight away gives me a focus, I don't want to fall apart. This thread seems nice, hoping to chat to some girls in similar situations. Xx


----------



## Angelbaby_01

hi Mrs. W! :flower:

It's bittersweet to see you here and I am sorry for your loss, yet again. :hugs:

The ladies in this thread is awsome and helped me a lot, I believe you will find the same. Welcome! :flower:

I hope that we will be bump buddies soon. Recovery emotionally will take a while, but I do agree that focusing on getting pregnant is helping a bit. 

My next goal is to get all the nice goodies for my body to carry a healthy baby. Then I need to wait for hubby to get back. I guess we do have positives for him going away for 5 weeks because I will be in honeymoon mode by the time he get s back and he would be like Tarzan. LOl :blush::haha: Time to get :sex: and hope those :spermy: catch an egg. mind you, those spermies would be ready for swimming then. lol


----------



## Mrs W 11

Thanks angel! :hugs: the thread seems nice and I'm looking for places to chat and make time speed by!! 

When is hubby back? Honeymoon mode will def make ttc nice and exciting! I am terrible and make dh dtd every other day when we ttc, not very romantic to schedule it but it works for us as I've got bfp twice that way before. So in about 10days, that's the plan! Hopefully. Xx


----------



## Angelbaby_01

He will be back on the 12th of February. He doesn't like planning and that's why I secretly plan it, but don't tell him. One of the reasons for the 30 day marathon last time. :winkwink: I just turn him on.......:haha:

and in return I want his goodies....................:smug:


----------



## Mrs W 11

Good plan!! Does he work away a lot? X


----------



## Lulle

Guess I should join too...

My nickname is Lulle, I'm 40 years old, and in August 2012 we lost Our baby girl in stillbirth (32+1) due to a blood cloth in my placenta that made a rupture in one of the veins in the umbilical cord.

Got pregnant short time after, but miscarried in december 2012, and another miscarriage october 2013.

I'm "all over the Place" in this forum now, and don't really know the right courtesy; should I stick to one forum-section, or is it OK to join whatever I feel like? :blush:

Anyhow - 2014 should be our year. It MUST be! :thumbup:

Good Luck to everyone in the year to come!!


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Yes, unfortunately. He works 5 weeks on and 5 weeks off. 

When I got pregnant with DD he worked 2 months on and one off. She wasn't planned, but we celebrated his new job and so we maybe enjoyed it too much and got cought in the moment. 

it seems that I can get pregnant easily, but the trouble is keeping them. :-(


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Hi Lulle!

Welcome and you hope you will enjoy chatting to us. 

I am very sorry about your losses and trust that 2014 would be your year for having a bring home baby. xxx

It's okay to post all over, just as long as we obey the forum rules. ;)

xxx


----------



## confuzion

Mrs W 11 said:


> Hello ladies, please could I join you? I'm sorry for everyone's losses here. I had a mmc very recently. I was 12 weeks and started bleeding brown and then red blood a few days before my 12 weeks scan. I had an emergency scan and baby had no hb and measured 7.5 weeks.
> 
> I had a medicated mc on Wednesday and am still bleeding. I'm not planning on waiting at all so I guess my plan now is wait to stop bleeding, hope my hpt goes negative and start opks and bding around cd 14 on. I'm counting today as cd5 I guess. Sounds so sad after thinking I was 3 months pregnant.
> 
> I'm still heartbroken as you can tell but ttc straight away gives me a focus, I don't want to fall apart. This thread seems nice, hoping to chat to some girls in similar situations. Xx

Hi MrsW. Very sorry for your loss. We all do know exactly how you're feeling :hugs:

Welcome aboard :). I hope we can keep you company as you venture back into TTC!



Lulle said:


> Guess I should join too...
> 
> My nickname is Lulle, I'm 40 years old, and in August 2012 we lost Our baby girl in stillbirth (32+1) due to a blood cloth in my placenta that made a rupture in one of the veins in the umbilical cord.
> 
> Got pregnant short time after, but miscarried in december 2012, and another miscarriage october 2013.
> 
> I'm "all over the Place" in this forum now, and don't really know the right courtesy; should I stick to one forum-section, or is it OK to join whatever I feel like? :blush:
> 
> Anyhow - 2014 should be our year. It MUST be! :thumbup:
> 
> Good Luck to everyone in the year to come!!

You are welcome to go where you please in the forum! And we are very happy to have you here though very sad of the circumstances that bring us together.

Stillbirth is my absolute nightmare so the fact that you survived that, along with miscarriages, and you still have the strength to ttc, makes you superwoman.

Where are you in your cycle Lulle? Waiting to ovulate? Test? :)

Come on 2014, bring us our take home babies!!


----------



## Rahma

.


----------



## confuzion

Rahma said:


> Welcome, welcome, Mrs. W 11 and Lulle!
> 
> Like Confusion said, I'm happy you have found our group, but I am deeply sorry about thopefullyhe circumstances which brought you here.
> 
> Lulle, I admire your strength. Where are you in your cycle? I'm sending you lots of positive vibes. :hugs:
> 
> Mrs w 11, I'm so sorry you're still bleeding. It's like salt in a wound. It doesn't sound awful-- trying again can be healing and some people are just ready spooner than others.
> I lost my daughter at 17 weeks in October. I delivered her vaginally, bled for three weeks, and tested positive on hpts for three weeks. My period started a week after I stopped bleeding and I started ttc again right away.
> 
> Confuzion, your tww is almost over! There is still hope. When do you plan on testing (or do you even plan on testing)?

Think I will be testing at 12 or 13 DPO which is Thursday or Friday. That's assuming that my temperatures don't dip and I don't start spotting lol. Any sign of AF and I'm just going to wait it out. 

How about you?


----------



## mapha2

Hello ladies, hope u are all well. I was just wondering if any of u has used a saliva ovulation predictor also known as a microscope ovulation predictor? I just got one and wondering if it works


----------



## confuzion

mapha2 said:


> Hello ladies, hope u are all well. I was just wondering if any of u has used a saliva ovulation predictor also known as a microscope ovulation predictor? I just got one and wondering if it works

I never used it but was always curious about it! It definitely should work. I think you'll be looking for a ferning pattern in the saliva. Very interesting. I hope it's not too confusing to figure out. Let us know how it works out for you!


----------



## mapha2

I will most deff let u know, I will start using it in the next few days as my ov date passed. I'm so excitted

To all the new ladies, welcome and I'm so sorry for your losses. Hugs


----------



## Rahma

.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Thank you for sharing Rahma, I'm sorry for your loss. It's so helpful to hear your experiences too and good to know your cycles returned to regular quite quickly. Mine have always been regular and the last two times I got pregnant straight away, I know I might not after the mc but I'm hoping it won't take too long. I'd love a 2014 baby. 

Mapha good luck with your saliva test. I've never heard of them before. Have you tried regular poas type opks? I've always used those ones. Are these meant to be more sensitive? 

Good luck testing confuzion, fingers crossed for your bfp! I hope the witch stays away, keep us updated. 

Lulle, I'm so sorry for your losses. :hug: it must have been a really tough time for you. I'm use loads of areas of the forum including miscarriage support, ttc after loss, ttc etc. I pop in all over the place! I really hope we will see your bfp soon, you deserve it xx

Angel, what does hubby do? Was he able to come home for your Los birth? It must be hard having him away so much or do you enjoy time to yourself? I hope this is your month bfp wise and that this ones a sticky bean. Thanks for all of your support this week, you are a star :hug:


----------



## confuzion

Rahma said:


> I have always wanted to try one of those out because it seems interesting and fun. Good luck, Mapha!
> 
> Confuzion, I'm 12dpo today and planning on testing tomorrow :)

Woohoo! Can't wait to see your update tomorrow. Praying it's a BFP~!


----------



## Leinzlove

Rahma said:


> I have always wanted to try one of those out because it seems interesting and fun. Good luck, Mapha!
> 
> Confuzion, I'm 12dpo today and planning on testing tomorrow :)

Yay! Can't wait to be updated with your BFP!!! :)


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Rahma said:


> I have always wanted to try one of those out because it seems interesting and fun. Good luck, Mapha!
> 
> Confuzion, I'm 12dpo today and planning on testing tomorrow :)

That is so exciting Rahma. I have my fingers crossed for you. :flower:



Mrs W 11 said:


> Angel, what does hubby do? Was he able to come home for your Los birth? It must be hard having him away so much or do you enjoy time to yourself? I hope this is your month bfp wise and that this ones a sticky bean. Thanks for all of your support this week, you are a star :hug:

My husband is a contract pilot. Working for one company, but they get send out to different countries per client needs. The company he is working for is not keen on giving usual holiday leave (since they mostly get time at home), but when it comes to birth or death they are generous with helping out and luckily DH could be with me when DD was born. I am used to being alone now, but it's not easy and I do miss my best friend. It's hard raising a child on your own sometimes and I take my hat off for single mummies.

Thank you and I hope you get your bfp soon as well and that it will be a sticky healthy bean. We all deserve it. :flower: I hope you are feeling better and if you need to talk you can still always pm me :hugs:


----------



## Leinzlove

How ever do you get swimmers when you need them then?


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Leinzlove said:


> How ever do you get swimmers when you need them then?

For 5 weeks I wait for time to pass and by the next 5 weeks I make every minute count. Usually he would be home for one af and one ov in my cycle.


----------



## sailorsgirl

Good luck rahma!

Sorry ive been absent. I needed a little break from ttc. But ive just been asked to be maid of honour at my friends wedding next year and dont want to be pregnant in a bridesmaid dress if I can help it haha. Any excuse to get back to ttc I think :) 

Hope eveyone is ok, just off to read through what I have missed .


Xxx


----------



## Leinzlove

AngelBaby: That would be so hard. Kuddo's. I'm a SAHM as well and I can't stand DH being gone for long days. But not long weeks. I'm glad he's home for one OV...though! Ready for you to get PREGNANT! :)

SailorsGirl: We have 2 around the same ages! :) My oldest will be 3 in April and my youngest will be 1 on Wednesday! Time sure does fly. Glad you are back. I'm sorry or your loss. I had a MC in December also.


----------



## Angelbaby_01

sailorsgirl said:


> Good luck rahma!
> 
> Sorry ive been absent. I needed a little break from ttc. But ive just been asked to be maid of honour at my friends wedding next year and dont want to be pregnant in a bridesmaid dress if I can help it haha. Any excuse to get back to ttc I think :)
> 
> Hope eveyone is ok, just off to read through what I have missed .
> 
> 
> Xxx

Hi!

It's sad, but we started ttc on the same date and lost our little ones 2 days apart. :-(


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Leinzlove said:


> AngelBaby: That would be so hard. Kuddo's. I'm a SAHM as well and I can't stand DH being gone for long days. But not long weeks. I'm glad he's home for one OV...though! Ready for you to get PREGNANT! :)
> 
> SailorsGirl: We have 2 around the same ages! :) My oldest will be 3 in April and my youngest will be 1 on Wednesday! Time sure does fly. Glad you are back. I'm sorry or your loss. I had a MC in December also.

Yeah, it is hard and not fun. Haha Sad, but funny, with my last pregnancy I joked and told him that he only came back to do some daddy duty and left. Lol


----------



## GingerPanda

Welcome new people. So sorry for your losses! :hugs:

Rahma, can't wait to see that BFP! FX'd! :dust:


FF says I'm 3DPO, and OF says I'm 4DPO. I don't care which one is right, I just hope they're right that the Clomid actually worked! I'm going to call my doctor's office and see if they want to push my progesterone blood draw back another couple of days since it was late if I did O.


*Edit:* Wow, I just had to fix a bunch of stuff in this post. I installed a Japanese keyboard onto my phone, and it shrunk my space bar, so I keep accidentally hitting commas instead of spaces!


----------



## confuzion

Welcome back sailorsgirl! :)

Gingerpanda - woohoo for ovulating :happydance:


----------



## confuzion

How are we doing today mama bears?

I'm feeling down in the dumps. I have so many signs saying that I'm not pregnant, and I just don't think there's any hope left. I don't think I will test. I will just wait for AF. It would be a BFN, I know it.

Going out with a couple of my girlfriends today. Going to get a bit pampered and some retail therapy. That ought to make me feel better. I hope.


----------



## Angelbaby_01

confuzion said:


> How are we doing today mama bears?
> 
> I'm feeling down in the dumps. I have so many signs saying that I'm not pregnant, and I just don't think there's any hope left. I don't think I will test. I will just wait for AF. It would be a BFN, I know it.
> 
> Going out with a couple of my girlfriends today. Going to get a bit pampered and some retail therapy. That ought to make me feel better. I hope.

I am sorry that you are feeling down and remember you are not out until the witch shows. MMmmm, pampering and retail therapy sounds good................................:thumbup:

On Wednesday it would be 6 weeks since the d&c and no af still. :shrug: Last week Monday I had loads of creamy cm and throught out the week. I still have a bit and cervix is still high and closed. Usually my cervix is lower with af. I have no idea what to think and don't want to test either because I am too scared to test.

I must add that on the 4th I tested negative and the last time (tmi sorry) hubby finished in me was on the 30th. On the 1st I had two red spots and then brown spotting stopped as well.


----------



## GingerPanda

Sorry you're feeling down in the dumps. Retail therapy sounds great!


----------



## Krippy

May I join? Just finishing AF and waiting to ovulate...Using OPKs this cycle, it will be our third cycle TTC.


----------



## Rahma

.


----------



## confuzion

Welcome Krippy!

Wooooohooooo Rahma!!!!! Happy and healthy 9 months! :happydance:


----------



## confuzion

When are you due??


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Congratulations Rahma!!


----------



## Krippy

Congrats Rahma! :thumbup: :happydance:


----------



## emzeebob

hello, im back

sorry ive been away ive had no internet and in and out of hospital 

so as u no miscarrriage in dec, and all the faffing around with my levels, and not knowing wats wrong, i then got told new years eve my numbers were doubling nicely so they are classing me as pregnant but under supervision, had blood test, 3rd jan i was told there falling again, so not pregnant, they seem to have have stopped at 10 now for 2 weeks so got to go back and have an appointment with the consultant, they said my levels could have rose and dropped due to twins but there isnt anything to confirm that, so yet more waiting, dont thinkk ive wished for af as much as i have this past week, 

other than that im ok, hope u ladies are ok


----------



## confuzion

emzeebob said:


> hello, im back
> 
> sorry ive been away ive had no internet and in and out of hospital
> 
> so as u no miscarrriage in dec, and all the faffing around with my levels, and not knowing wats wrong, i then got told new years eve my numbers were doubling nicely so they are classing me as pregnant but under supervision, had blood test, 3rd jan i was told there falling again, so not pregnant, they seem to have have stopped at 10 now for 2 weeks so got to go back and have an appointment with the consultant, they said my levels could have rose and dropped due to twins but there isnt anything to confirm that, so yet more waiting, dont thinkk ive wished for af as much as i have this past week,
> 
> other than that im ok, hope u ladies are ok

:( sounds like you've been having a difficult time lately :hugs:

I hope things start looking up for you. Keep us updated on what's going on. Thoughts are with you.


----------



## meggnrenee

Rahma said:


> Ladies, you are amazing! I got my BFP! I'm pregnant!:happydance:

congrats!!! That's a nice line for 13dpo!!


----------



## Rahma

.


----------



## Rahma

.


----------



## GingerPanda

CONGRATS, RAHMA!!! :happydance:


Emzeebob, :hugs:


----------



## Krippy

Rahma said:


> Angelbaby, how long are you going to wait for af before you test? I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you.
> 
> Welcome, Krippy! This thread is full of wonderful, supportive ladies. Good luck! Hopefully this is your month :hugs:

Thank you Rahma! :flower:


----------



## Leinzlove

EmzeeBob: I hate hearing this! Won't they give you an ultrasound? The not knowing is so hard. Maybe all is well... Don't give up hope! :hugs:

Rahma: Those are beautiful lines! Be easy on yourself. You're pregnant today, and you love your baby! :) OMG! You're pregnant! There's a baby in your tummy! Congratulations! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

Confuzion: Read what I wrote in your journal... It's to early to feel out. :hugs:

Krippy: Oh my love, girl! I don't like seeing you here, you should be moved on to the first trimester ATLEAST by now. But welcome, everyone is nice here. And OMG see that bear signature for this thread... It makes me chuckle all of the time. :)


----------



## mrspat

I am pretty sure I ovulated after my mc on cd19 (I normally do on cd17, not too far off). So now I am 5dpo. I will wait and test until 10dpo. My temps don't seem that great but who knows. 

I've been reading and following along with you all. It's hard to respond well from my phone! Congrats to Rahma!!!!!! Gives me such hope. 

Confuzion, I'm thinking of you! We are kindred spirits. Your post on the mc board helped me so much when I went through mine. 

Love all you ladies. Babydust to us all :)


----------



## Leinzlove

Mrspat: I'm sorry for your loss. I had a MC at 9+2 in 2012 and fell pregnant straight away. I think its very good that O wasn't far off normal for you! Don't worry about your temps at this point... I can't wait for you to test. I'm 6dpo so our cycles are very close. May you find out sticky in 5 days! :)


----------



## RainbowBaby13

Mrspat: I am so sorry for your loss! Especially with it being right before Christmas:( hoping that you get your bfp!

confusion: stay strong girl :) I know its hard to be positive sometimes but I am praying that you get your bfp soon and I am glad you are feeling better!

rahma:congrats on your bfp! Wishing you a happy healthy 9 months!

to the rest of the ladies i am hoping that we all get our bfps soon!:) I've heard really good success stories with pre seed ,vitamin b6 complex, and taking folic acid

I am waiting for AF to come,hopefully she doesn't although I feel like she will..


----------



## confuzion

mrspat said:


> I am pretty sure I ovulated after my mc on cd19 (I normally do on cd17, not too far off). So now I am 5dpo. I will wait and test until 10dpo. My temps don't seem that great but who knows.
> 
> I've been reading and following along with you all. It's hard to respond well from my phone! Congrats to Rahma!!!!!! Gives me such hope.
> 
> Confuzion, I'm thinking of you! We are kindred spirits. Your post on the mc board helped me so much when I went through mine.
> 
> Love all you ladies. Babydust to us all :)

This put a smile on my face :) thank you honey :hugs:. 5 more days! Not too long now for either of us :)


----------



## Leinzlove

RainbowBaby: I'm hoping the witch doesn't show... Thinking she will, is a sign of pregnancy in the 2ww.


----------



## RainbowBaby13

Thank you..:/ 

its wierd because I feel out but then I have a goodish feeling...like today I went to the store and was going to buy a baby blanket or a baby booties as a token of hope for myself because I've been feeling a little down baby wise and something told me not and I just had a weird feeling that I would be pregnant soon.could just be hopeful wishing.to sum it up I didn't buy anything lol.

I have irregular periods since my chemical in 2012. So it sucks butt! And I've had the feeling of AF coming and did end up coming on last cylces ,hopefully this one os different but I had no idea that was a sign.
:dohh:
how do I get my periods to be normal again?


----------



## meggnrenee

I felt like AF was coming when I got my bfp!! Good luck, could be a good sign :)


----------



## RainbowBaby13

Thank you:) hopefully its the same for me:baby:


----------



## Leinzlove

Me too! I feel like AF is coming to get me too. Who's winning this race BFP or AF? I hope BFP's for us all. :)


----------



## Angelbaby_01

emzeebob said:


> hello, im back
> 
> sorry ive been away ive had no internet and in and out of hospital
> 
> so as u no miscarrriage in dec, and all the faffing around with my levels, and not knowing wats wrong, i then got told new years eve my numbers were doubling nicely so they are classing me as pregnant but under supervision, had blood test, 3rd jan i was told there falling again, so not pregnant, they seem to have have stopped at 10 now for 2 weeks so got to go back and have an appointment with the consultant, they said my levels could have rose and dropped due to twins but there isnt anything to confirm that, so yet more waiting, dont thinkk ive wished for af as much as i have this past week,
> 
> other than that im ok, hope u ladies are ok

I am sorry that you had to went through all of this and hope there would be light at the end of the tunnel soon. :hugs:



Rahma said:


> Angelbaby, how long are you going to wait for af before you test? I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you.
> 
> Welcome, Krippy! This thread is full of wonderful, supportive ladies. Good luck! Hopefully this is your month :hugs:

I will be waiting another week. I just think my cycle is messed up because I have no pregnancy symptoms, not even ones I can say that should be af. :shrug:



RainbowBaby13 said:


> Thank you..:/
> 
> its wierd because I feel out but then I have a goodish feeling...like today I went to the store and was going to buy a baby blanket or a baby booties as a token of hope for myself because I've been feeling a little down baby wise and something told me not and I just had a weird feeling that I would be pregnant soon.could just be hopeful wishing.to sum it up I didn't buy anything lol.
> 
> I have irregular periods since my chemical in 2012. So it sucks butt! And I've had the feeling of AF coming and did end up coming on last cylces ,hopefully this one os different but I had no idea that was a sign.
> :dohh:
> how do I get my periods to be normal again?

I hope you get your surprise bfp soon. :winkwink: :hugs:


----------



## Angelbaby_01

I need your help ladies. My hair has been falling out handfuls everyday since my D&c and it's heartbreaking :-( what can I do to stop it? I've bought anti-hairfal shampoo and it is not working.


----------



## RainbowBaby13

Angelbaby_01 said:


> I need your help ladies. My hair has been falling out handfuls everyday since my D&c and it's heartbreaking :-( what can I do to stop it? I've bought anti-hairfal shampoo and it is not working.

thank you ladies! Bfps for us all!:) babydust and pregnancy dust for the preggy ladies lol.

angelbaby:I heard that people hair starts shedding after pregnancy ,but maybe that is a similar case for you? The only thing I can suggest is not to wear tight hairstyles that pull your hair and to take multivitamins .

sorry that your hair is falling out!!maybe its stress related as well


----------



## Angelbaby_01

I just registered on FF and I am CD42 :cry: I so want this over with!

I can't buy the vip plan on FF, can I still add my chart in my siggy and how do I do that? Any advice?


----------



## Mrs W 11

Morning mama bears! 

Emzeebob, what a confusing time you are having. The waiting and not knowing is the hardest bit so I hope you can have some news and start to move forwards soon. :hugs:

Rahma &#8211; congratulations!! Wonderful news, I am thrilled for you hun, you absolutely deserve it. Praying for your sticky bean and take home baby. Xx

Mrspat, good to hear you ov-ed almost on time after your mc, gives me hope that I will too. Hoping you&#8217;ve caught this cycle! How are you feeling so far, are you a symptom spotter or not? X

Confuzion sorry you have been feeling low. I understand as I am struggling too. :hugs: Did you enjoy your shopping and pampering day? 

Rainbow I hope your good feeling was a sign! Irregular AF must be so difficult and I hope you can find some advice that might help. I have a friend who took soy to regulate her cycle and it did work for her but I don&#8217;t know anything about it. Some other ladies here might do? 

Angel &#8211; huge hugs to you. I am not sure about your hair, I would go and see your doctor for advice, I know it can happen after pregnancy and is probably hormonal. I took some herbal pills years ago to make my hair grown and stregthen my nails but I don&#8217;t know if they are suitable when ttc. It must be really stressful for you though and I am thinking of you. 

AFM &#8211; I am counting today as CD7 as its 7 days since the MC. My bleeding has stopped now and hpt are still positive. So as I want to TTC straight away I am going to keep testing until they go negative and I can start using opks. I am watching CM as well and plan to start bding from this weekend. I am hoping ov isnt too much later than normal but only time will tell. 

How is everyone today? xx


----------



## confuzion

Angelbaby_01 said:


> I just registered on FF and I am CD42 :cry: I so want this over with!
> 
> I can't buy the vip plan on FF, can I still add my chart in my siggy and how do I do that? Any advice?

You can put the chart in your signature by going under the sharing tab on your homepage.

Then under "Charting Home Page", go to "Get Code".

Then under "bbCode" is the you'll find the code to put in your signature in a message board for a chart thumbnail.


----------



## confuzion

Mrs W 11 said:


> Confuzion sorry you have been feeling low. I understand as I am struggling too. :hugs: Did you enjoy your shopping and pampering day?

Yes! I had a lot of driving to do, which I always loved to do when I was younger if I was stressed. Just go drive. It always cleared my head. And then seeing my friends who are both still unmarried and not even considering kids at the moment (so no TTC talk) got my mind off of everything. It was definitely a good day. Now that I'm 9DPO my wait is almost over. Whichever way it goes, I'm ready! Thursday morning I will be testing I think just to know for sure that AF is coming and move on.


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Mrs W 11 said:


> Morning mama bears!
> 
> Angel &#8211; huge hugs to you. I am not sure about your hair, I would go and see your doctor for advice, I know it can happen after pregnancy and is probably hormonal. I took some herbal pills years ago to make my hair grown and stregthen my nails but I don&#8217;t know if they are suitable when ttc. It must be really stressful for you though and I am thinking of you.

I'll wait and see what happen if I start taking all my vitamins. I am going to add Iron, Vitamin D and B complex on top of prenatal. Hopefully it helps my body to recover quicker.



confuzion said:


> Angelbaby_01 said:
> 
> 
> I just registered on FF and I am CD42 :cry: I so want this over with!
> 
> I can't buy the vip plan on FF, can I still add my chart in my siggy and how do I do that? Any advice?
> 
> You can put the chart in your signature by going under the sharing tab on your homepage.
> 
> Then under "Charting Home Page", go to "Get Code".
> 
> Then under "bbCode" is the you'll find the code to put in your signature in a message board for a chart thumbnail.Click to expand...

Thanks! I will start temping tomorrow. I did notice some brown discharge today and my cp is very low. Hopefully af will show up soon. :happydance: If I start with af tomorrow th en my next should be on the 13th of Feb. Will be sad on the one hand because hubby is coming back then, but good on the other hand because I will have 2 cycles then before my hopefully bfp. trying to not get my hopes up though.



confuzion said:


> Mrs W 11 said:
> 
> 
> Confuzion sorry you have been feeling low. I understand as I am struggling too. :hugs: Did you enjoy your shopping and pampering day?
> 
> Yes! I had a lot of driving to do, which I always loved to do when I was younger if I was stressed. Just go drive. It always cleared my head. And then seeing my friends who are both still unmarried and not even considering kids at the moment (so no TTC talk) got my mind off of everything. It was definitely a good day. Now that I'm 9DPO my wait is almost over. Whichever way it goes, I'm ready! Thursday morning I will be testing I think just to know for sure that AF is coming and move on.Click to expand...

I am glad that you enjoyed your day out :flower: It's good to get out sometimes and hopefully you will be lucky with a bfp on Thursday. :hugs:


----------



## Krippy

Angelbaby_01 said:


> I need your help ladies. My hair has been falling out handfuls everyday since my D&c and it's heartbreaking :-( what can I do to stop it? I've bought anti-hairfal shampoo and it is not working.

I would see a Doctor hun...It may be stress or something else small and not to worry about but it also could be your thyroid, which can cause pregnancy losses and your hair to fall out (and a lot of other things as well, not sure if you have other symptoms). I have an under-active thyroid brought on by pregnancy hormones and changes in my body. I hope you feel better soon! :hugs:


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Krippy said:


> Angelbaby_01 said:
> 
> 
> I need your help ladies. My hair has been falling out handfuls everyday since my D&c and it's heartbreaking :-( what can I do to stop it? I've bought anti-hairfal shampoo and it is not working.
> 
> I would see a Doctor hun...It may be stress or something else small and not to worry about but it also could be your thyroid, which can cause pregnancy losses and your hair to fall out (and a lot of other things as well, not sure if you have other symptoms). I have an under-active thyroid brought on by pregnancy hormones and changes in my body. I hope you feel better soon! :hugs:Click to expand...


Thanks. My thyroid has been tested twice last year and came back fine. I did notice that whilst being on bcp it made me lose less hair and then I got pregnant straight after. Do you think it could be due to my hormones dropping now? Whilst being on the bcp I had healthy, shiny hair and skin which I can't say is true right now.

Just read on the internet that hairloss is normal after miscarriage in some woman and should pass after a few weeks. I'll see how it goes once af arrived and if it isn't better then I would go to the doctor. Need to go soon anyway because I am still waiting for lab results from my angel.


----------



## Krippy

Angelbaby_01 said:


> Krippy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelbaby_01 said:
> 
> 
> I need your help ladies. My hair has been falling out handfuls everyday since my D&c and it's heartbreaking :-( what can I do to stop it? I've bought anti-hairfal shampoo and it is not working.
> 
> I would see a Doctor hun...It may be stress or something else small and not to worry about but it also could be your thyroid, which can cause pregnancy losses and your hair to fall out (and a lot of other things as well, not sure if you have other symptoms). I have an under-active thyroid brought on by pregnancy hormones and changes in my body. I hope you feel better soon! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks. My thyroid has been tested twice last year and came back fine. I did noticed that whilst being on bcp it made me loose less hair and then I got pregnant straight after. Do you think it could be due to my hormones dropping now? Whilst being on the bcp I had healthy, shiny hair and skin which I can't say is true right now.Click to expand...

I am glad to hear that you thyroid is normal. It would add extra stress that you wouldn't need. I would agree that is is probably a drop in your hormones or stress...I think vitamins and possibly seeing a naturopath if that doesn't help. It is so frustrating when you feel your body is out of control and you don't know what to do. Thinking of you lots. :flower:


----------



## Angelbaby_01

> I am glad to hear that you thyroid is normal. It would add extra stress that you wouldn't need. I would agree that is is probably a drop in your hormones or stress...I think vitamins and possibly seeing a naturopath if that doesn't help. It is so frustrating when you feel your body is out of control and you don't know what to do. Thinking of you lots. :flower:

Thanks. :hugs: It is frustrating and think I will have a look into a naturapath. I hope the nightmare in my life ends soon. I hate it because it keep on reminding me about my loss. I hope af pitch tomorrow because it would be 6 weeks then since d&c. Usually af shows at cd30 right on. I am already at cd42.


----------



## mapha2

Just sitting and wondering if bfp will ever come

How are you doing mama bears
):


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Hi Mapha!

I am sorry that you feel this way. Xx I totally understand where you are coming from and feel the same myself. I still have a long way to go though. I most probably and hopefully would only get a bfp in March and not before then. :-(


----------



## mapha2

Rahma said:


> Ladies, you are amazing! I got my BFP! I'm pregnant!:happydance:

Oh my, yeepee! Sorry I did not see this sooner. Congratulations hun, happy healthy 9 months. We will be praying for u. Hugs


----------



## mapha2

Angelbaby_01 said:


> Hi Mapha!
> 
> I am sorry that you feel this way. Xx I totally understand where you are coming from and feel the same myself. I still have a long way to go though. I most probably and hopefully would only get a bfp in March and not before then. :-(

Thank you, it just depresses me sometimes. Its been 3months already since my loss


----------



## Krippy

Angelbaby_01 said:


> I am glad to hear that you thyroid is normal. It would add extra stress that you wouldn't need. I would agree that is is probably a drop in your hormones or stress...I think vitamins and possibly seeing a naturopath if that doesn't help. It is so frustrating when you feel your body is out of control and you don't know what to do. Thinking of you lots. :flower:
> 
> Thanks. :hugs: It is frustrating and think I will have a look into a naturapath. I hope the nightmare in my life ends soon. I hate it because it keep on reminding me about my loss. I hope af pitch tomorrow because it would be 6 weeks then since d&c. Usually af shows at cd30 right on. I am already at cd42.Click to expand...

I know it is depressing but try to trust your body...I hope that it is ready soon and you can go on to the next cycle. I am so sorry for your loss.



mapha2 said:


> Just sitting and wondering if bfp will ever come
> 
> How are you doing mama bears
> ):

I am so sorry you feel this way. Just wanted to give you a :hugs:


----------



## Angelbaby_01

mapha2 said:


> Angelbaby_01 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Mapha!
> 
> I am sorry that you feel this way. Xx I totally understand where you are coming from and feel the same myself. I still have a long way to go though. I most probably and hopefully would only get a bfp in March and not before then. :-(
> 
> Thank you, it just depresses me sometimes. Its been 3months already since my lossClick to expand...

I am sorry. :hugs:

Where are you at in your cycle?


----------



## mapha2

TQUOTE=Angelbaby_01;31273097]


mapha2 said:


> Angelbaby_01 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Mapha!
> 
> I am sorry that you feel this way. Xx I totally understand where you are coming from and feel the same myself. I still have a long way to go though. I most probably and hopefully would only get a bfp in March and not before then. :-(
> 
> Thank you, it just depresses me sometimes. Its been 3months already since my lossClick to expand...

I am sorry. :hugs:

Where are you at in your cycle?[/QUOTE
Thank you Angel, 11dpo, however, hubby was not available when I ovulated. Its just frustrating, I will just try this cycle. Maybe I will catch that egg.


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Oh, I understand. Hubby wasn't here when I ov and will not be here with the next turn most probably.


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Well ladies, after complaining all day, I can say that I have a bittersweet moment................................ :flow: just arrived. I have proper bleeding :thumbup:(sorry tmi) 

Time to chart and see what my body does. Hubby gave me instructions to get my vitamins after I read that Vitamin B also helps with nausea in the pms time. I always start af with slight nausea the first day and after some research it seems like something I can look into. Seems like these vitamins are just good in general anyway and not just for baby making.


----------



## confuzion

Yay for AF Angelbaby :happydance:


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Cd1 never sounded so good. lol


----------



## Krippy

Congrats on the arrival of AF! :)


----------



## Leinzlove

So happy for CD1, AngelBaby! :)


----------



## Rahma

.


----------



## RainbowBaby13

Mrs w thank you!! :) I will try soy!

angelbaby yay for cycle day 1!!

mphpa I hope you're still able to catch that egg!


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Rahma said:


> That's great, Anglebaby! Are you going to add any more vitamins other than B6?
> 
> Mapha, I'm sorry your husband wasn't around when you ovulated and that you're feeling down. You and I lost ours in the same week and it does feel like it's been a really long time. I hope your BFP comes to you in the very near future. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

I am currently taking a very good pre-natal, but will add B, C, D, magnesium, folic acid and iron. The folic acid only for one cycle because my pre-natal also have folic-acid. I just want to build it up a bit and as far as I know the B complex also does the same thing more or less.


----------



## ckm

Angelbaby_01 said:


> Cd1 never sounded so good. lol

I know that feeling all too well... my colleagues thought I was pregnant again I was so happy AF came! Good luck for this cycle!


----------



## ckm

Oh my word I've missed so much over the last few days! Rahma congrats that is super excellent news!!

I am due to test next week and I'm not sure which way I feel its going to go. I'm trying to be guarded and not get my hopes up but at the same time I'm so excited because it would be a great birthday present for DH! I was also hoping it would be a great Christmas present last month and that didn't turn out too well...

Not quite sure what to feel at this point, feeling very jumbled...


----------



## Mrs W 11

Good news on af angel!! I hope your next cycle is shorter x


----------



## Leinzlove

I'm wishing everyone BFP's! 2014 belongs to this thread!


----------



## confuzion

BFN this morning. So it's on to February :) can't wait for the next tww! Hopefully next cycle will be the one :happydance:


----------



## Mrs W 11

Confuzion :hugs: could it be too early? Xx


----------



## confuzion

I guess technically it could mrsW. But I just don't feel pregnant at all. I just know. It's hard to explain. 

I was feeling sorry for myself earlier in the cycle because February 22nd was my first due date and I wanted a BFP before then and thought this cycle was my only chance. 

But AF would be due February 13th if she comes on time this month (she always does :)) so I'll get another shot! That's enough to lift my spirits today lol. Gotta take the small wins.


----------



## Angelbaby_01

confuzion said:


> I guess technically it could mrsW. But I just don't feel pregnant at all. I just know. It's hard to explain.
> 
> I was feeling sorry for myself earlier in the cycle because February 22nd was my first due date and I wanted a BFP before then and thought this cycle was my only chance.
> 
> But AF would be due February 13th if she comes on time this month (she always does :)) so I'll get another shot! That's enough to lift my spirits today lol. Gotta take the small wins.

I am sorry confuzion and hope you just teste too early. But, if you have to wait until next cycle then we can go through it together because my next af should be on the 13th of Feb as well. How long are your cycles?


----------



## confuzion

My cycles are typically 27ish days. And that's good I already have a TTC buddy lined up for my next cycle :happydance:

And don't be sorry. Honestly, I'm just relieved to know ! Now the wait won't feel as long and I'm excited to try again :)


----------



## Angelbaby_01

confuzion said:


> My cycles are typically 27ish days. And that's good I already have a TTC buddy lined up for my next cycle :happydance:
> 
> And don't be sorry. Honestly, I'm just relieved to know ! Now the wait won't feel as long and I'm excited to try again :)

Now I don't feel so lonely anymore! Lol I will not be able to ttc this new cycle because my sperm donor is out of country. Haha And hopefully you get a bfp before feb 13th!! but in worst case scenario we can buddy up.


----------



## GingerPanda

Congrats on AF. :haha:

Confuzion, you know your body best. Of course, plenty of women have been surprised before! It's great that you get another chance before your ex-EDD. Mine's on February 8th, and if my results come back today that the Clomid didn't work, then I never had any chances to get pregnant again. :(

Really hoping for some good news today. I'd love an October baby!


----------



## Angelbaby_01

GingerPanda said:


> Congrats on AF. :haha:
> 
> Confuzion, you know your body best. Of course, plenty of women have been surprised before! It's great that you get another chance before your ex-EDD. Mine's on February 8th, and if my results come back today that the Clomid didn't work, then I never had any chances to get pregnant again. :(
> 
> Really hoping for some good news today. I'd love an October baby!

I really hope you get good news today. Xxx


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hopefully it was just too early confuzion but if not its so good you are being so positive. Maybe your feb bfp was meant to be and that's why you feel this way. When ttc I always try to look for some positives eg) hopefully ill get a bfp this month, but if not it means I can enjoy a couple of glasses of prosecco and a rare steak with hubby on valentines night at home and then try again the month after! That why if I get a bfp I'm thrilled, but if I don't I've got a positive to concentrate on. Not much of a consolation I know but like you said, the small things help. Xxx


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Aaaaawwwww, now you talked about valentines day Mrs. W and I will most probably have af! That's not positive thinking! Lol mmmmm, maybe I should indulge myself then in chocolate before a bfp.......... :)


----------



## Mrs W 11

Me too probably angel!! But I'm planning on doing a lot of bding by then so we will need a rest haha! 

Lots of chocolate for you xxx


----------



## Angelbaby_01

I hope that you ladies can get a bfp soon. I must admit that I am a little bit jealous that you can bd, but my time wil come. :) and then I will need to pray for mercy, because my husband don't like to live in the sahara for 5 weeks ;) lol


----------



## Lulle

confuzion said:


> You are welcome to go where you please in the forum! And we are very happy to have you here though very sad of the circumstances that bring us together.
> 
> Stillbirth is my absolute nightmare so the fact that you survived that, along with miscarriages, and you still have the strength to ttc, makes you superwoman.
> 
> Where are you in your cycle Lulle? Waiting to ovulate? Test? :)
> 
> Come on 2014, bring us our take home babies!!

Thank you :)

I'm on CD 27 (my cycle is 31-32 days). I actually started to track my BBT this cycle, but never had any temp spike. Thought I didn't OV.

But - I've recently taken some blood tests (AMH, FSH, estradiol etc.), and my progesterone Level on CD 22 was 71, something that means that I did OV for sure!! :)


----------



## Krippy

Sorry to hear about AF Confuzion but happy to hear about the excitement for this next cycle! I am feeling excited right along with you! :) An October baby would be amazing. I wasn't sure about how I was feeling about last cycle with the due date being in September, the same month my angel RJ was born, so I am actually happy with the possibility of October or November baby! CD 8 today bring on the beginning of the fun part of TTC!


----------



## Krippy

Leinzlove said:


> I'm wishing everyone BFP's! 2014 belongs to this thread!

Your BFP is next my dear! I can feel it!


----------



## Lulle

Krippy said:


> Sorry to hear about AF Confuzion but happy to hear about the excitement for this next cycle! I am feeling excited right along with you! :) An October baby would be amazing._ *I wasn't sure about how I was feeling about last cycle with the due date being in September, the same month my angel RJ was born*_, so I am actually happy with the possibility of October or November baby! CD 8 today bring on the beginning of the fun part of TTC!

I'm giving this some thought too. If I get a BFP on Sunday, I'll get the exact same due date on this one as I had with the daughter I lost August 2012.


----------



## Krippy

Angelbaby_01 said:


> I hope that you ladies can get a bfp soon. I must admit that I am a little bit jealous that you can bd, but my time wil come. :) and then I will need to pray for mercy, because my husband don't like to live in the sahara for 5 weeks ;) lol

I am sorry that you can't BD this cycle but I am sure you husband and yourself will make up for that when he is back! :blush:


----------



## Krippy

Lulle said:


> Guess I should join too...
> 
> My nickname is Lulle, I'm 40 years old, and in August 2012 we lost Our baby girl in stillbirth (32+1) due to a blood cloth in my placenta that made a rupture in one of the veins in the umbilical cord.
> 
> Got pregnant short time after, but miscarried in december 2012, and another miscarriage october 2013.
> 
> I'm "all over the Place" in this forum now, and don't really know the right courtesy; should I stick to one forum-section, or is it OK to join whatever I feel like? :blush:
> 
> Anyhow - 2014 should be our year. It MUST be! :thumbup:
> 
> Good Luck to everyone in the year to come!!

Welcome Lulle! What is your daughter's name? I am sorry for your losses. :hugs:


----------



## Lulle

Krippy said:


> Lulle said:
> 
> 
> Welcome Lulle! What is your daughter's name? I am sorry for your losses. :hugs:
> 
> Thank you :)
> 
> Her name is Eiril (Eiril Johanne).Click to expand...


----------



## confuzion

Good luck today ginger!


----------



## confuzion

Lulle said:


> confuzion said:
> 
> 
> You are welcome to go where you please in the forum! And we are very happy to have you here though very sad of the circumstances that bring us together.
> 
> Stillbirth is my absolute nightmare so the fact that you survived that, along with miscarriages, and you still have the strength to ttc, makes you superwoman.
> 
> Where are you in your cycle Lulle? Waiting to ovulate? Test? :)
> 
> Come on 2014, bring us our take home babies!!
> 
> Thank you :)
> 
> I'm on CD 27 (my cycle is 31-32 days). I actually started to track my BBT this cycle, but never had any temp spike. Thought I didn't OV.
> 
> But - I've recently taken some blood tests (AMH, FSH, estradiol etc.), and my progesterone Level on CD 22 was 71, something that means that I did OV for sure!! :)Click to expand...

So you are waiting to test then ? :)


----------



## confuzion

Mrs W 11 said:


> Hopefully it was just too early confuzion but if not its so good you are being so positive. Maybe your feb bfp was meant to be and that's why you feel this way. When ttc I always try to look for some positives eg) hopefully ill get a bfp this month, but if not it means I can enjoy a couple of glasses of prosecco and a rare steak with hubby on valentines night at home and then try again the month after! That why if I get a bfp I'm thrilled, but if I don't I've got a positive to concentrate on. Not much of a consolation I know but like you said, the small things help. Xxx

That's a wonderful idea! Think I will give it a try in the new cycle. Will have to start brainstorming on a positive thing lol.


----------



## Lulle

confuzion said:


> So you are waiting to test then ? :)

Jupp. The wait doesn't seem to be a problem for me anymore. AF is supposed to come on Sunday. Think I'll take a test on Tuesday or Wednesday.

I don't have the most positive spirit, so I assume AF will be there if I do the testing on Sunday. Better wait ;)


----------



## confuzion

Lulle said:


> confuzion said:
> 
> 
> So you are waiting to test then ? :)
> 
> Jupp. The wait doesn't seem to be a problem for me anymore. AF is supposed to come on Sunday. Think I'll take a test on Tuesday or Wednesday.
> 
> I don't have the most positive spirit, so I assume AF will be there if I do the testing on Sunday. Better wait ;)Click to expand...

:haha: you are much smarter than me. But ok, you are officially on the list in the front page :)


----------



## Lulle

confuzion said:


> That's a wonderful idea! Think I will give it a try in the new cycle. Will have to start *brainstorming on a positive thing *lol.

Not a positive thing, but a funny one perhaps (and waay off topic).

I'm looking for a job, and have contacted these employment agencies. Well - yesterday this lady from one of the agencies called me up to tell me they had a job. I was sitting in the car when she called, with telephone in my inner pocket, and the lady on bluetooth/loudspeaker. 

It was a 2 week temporary, and that seemed a little too uncertain for me. So I said no and thank you.

Suddenly I hear: "Oh, well - I guess that bridge is burned. God - what a stupid woman!" (she had forgotten to hang up)
Then I hear these other women asking her who she was talking to, I hear my name, and they start to laugh. 

I hung up eventually, and wrote her a quick e-mail from my cellular, saying:

_"Oh, well - I guess that bridge is burned. God - what a stupid woman!"

Guess someone forgot to hang up the phone_ ;)

Just needed to tell. I'm still laughing thinking about the look on her face reading my e-mail :haha:


----------



## confuzion

Lulle said:


> confuzion said:
> 
> 
> That's a wonderful idea! Think I will give it a try in the new cycle. Will have to start *brainstorming on a positive thing *lol.
> 
> Not a positive thing, but a funny one perhaps (and waay off topic).
> 
> I'm looking for a job, and have contacted these employment agencies. Well - yesterday this lady from one of the agencies called me up to tell me they had a job. I was sitting in the car when she called, with telephone in my inner pocket, and the lady on bluetooth/loudspeaker.
> 
> It was a 2 week temporary, and that seemed a little too uncertain for me. So I said no and thank you.
> 
> Suddenly I hear: "Oh, well - I guess that bridge is burned. God - what a stupid woman!" (she had forgotten to hang up)
> Then I hear these other women asking her who she was talking to, I hear my name, and they start to laugh.
> 
> I hung up eventually, and wrote her a quick e-mail from my cellular, saying:
> 
> _"Oh, well - I guess that bridge is burned. God - what a stupid woman!"
> 
> Guess someone forgot to hang up the phone_ ;)
> 
> Just needed to tell. I'm still laughing thinking about the look on her face reading my e-mail :haha:Click to expand...

Lol you are nice to see the humor in it and give such an easy punishment (though I'm sure she'll be mortified).

I think I would have been angry. And probably called and complained about her. No one calls me stupid! lol.


----------



## Lulle

confuzion said:
 

> Lol you are nice to see the humor in it and give such an easy punishment (though I'm sure she'll be mortified).
> 
> I think I would have been angry. And probably called and complained about her. No one calls me stupid! lol.

I'm pretty sure she felt more stupid than she named me when Reading my e-mail.

Come on - a Professional agency talking shit about Clients and NOT hanging up the phone!! Who's stupid??:haha:


----------



## confuzion

:rofl: good point!


----------



## Krippy

Lulle said:


> Krippy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lulle said:
> 
> 
> Welcome Lulle! What is your daughter's name? I am sorry for your losses. :hugs:
> 
> Thank you :)
> 
> Her name is Eiril (Eiril Johanne).Click to expand...
> 
> What a beautiful name. What does her name mean? It is very unique.
> 
> I can't believe that woman on the phone, sometimes I can't believe how judgemental some people are with people they don't even know. Why does she care if you didn't want a to take the job. What bad karma...good for you for addressing it. I may have just let her get away with it.Click to expand...


----------



## Lulle

Krippy said:


> What a beautiful name. What does her name mean? It is very unique.
> 
> I can't believe that woman on the phone, sometimes I can't believe how judgemental some people are with people they don't even know. Why does she care if you didn't want a to take the job. What bad karma...good for you for addressing it. I may have just let her get away with it.

Had a break here. Out walking the dogs. It's 6:30 p.m. here in Norway :)

I think Eiril is a beautiful name too, but I don't remember the meaning :blush: We decided this already when I was two months pregnant. In Norway it's one of those names that is really rare, but at the same time it sounds quite common in a way (if I'm not mistaken there are around 50 women/girls called Eiril in my country - and we are 5 million People total). Johanne is the name of mye great grandmother, but frankly I didn't know before we had already decided.

And the "phone-lady" - I don't know what HER problem is. I turned down a job I didn't want. That's all. At least I think it's common courtesy to tell her that she forgot to hang up the phone, so she won't do the same mistake in the future :haha:

In the US I could probably sue her or something, but in my country I wouldn't come a long way with this matter :)


----------



## mapha2

QUOTE=Angelbaby_01;31274487]Well ladies, after complaining all day, I can say that I have a bittersweet moment................................ :flow: just arrived. I have proper bleeding :thumbup:(sorry tmi) 

Time to chart and see what my body does. Hubby gave me instructions to get my vitamins after I read that Vitamin B also helps with nausea in the pms time. I always start af with slight nausea the first day and after some research it seems like something I can look into. Seems like these vitamins are just good in general anyway and not just for baby making.[/QUOTE]

Ohh, congratulations on your af gal. Now its time for baby dancing. Hahaha


----------



## mapha2

confuzion said:


> BFN this morning. So it's on to February :) can't wait for the next tww! Hopefully next cycle will be the one :happydance:

I'm so sorry for your bfn confuzion, I hope and pray that feb will be our month fx. Hugs


----------



## ckm

It's great to see everyone being so positive and finding the silver lining :dust: to all!!!!


----------



## RainbowBaby13

Lulle said:


> confuzion said:
> 
> 
> That's a wonderful idea! Think I will give it a try in the new cycle. Will have to start *brainstorming on a positive thing *lol.
> 
> Not a positive thing, but a funny one perhaps (and waay off topic).
> 
> I'm looking for a job, and have contacted these employment agencies. Well - yesterday this lady from one of the agencies called me up to tell me they had a job. I was sitting in the car when she called, with telephone in my inner pocket, and the lady on bluetooth/loudspeaker.
> 
> It was a 2 week temporary, and that seemed a little too uncertain for me. So I said no and thank you.
> 
> Suddenly I hear: "Oh, well - I guess that bridge is burned. God - what a stupid woman!" (she had forgotten to hang up)
> Then I hear these other women asking her who she was talking to, I hear my name, and they start to laugh.
> 
> I hung up eventually, and wrote her a quick e-mail from my cellular, saying:
> 
> _"Oh, well - I guess that bridge is burned. God - what a stupid woman!"
> 
> Guess someone forgot to hang up the phone_ ;)
> 
> Just needed to tell. I'm still laughing thinking about the look on her face reading my e-mail :haha:Click to expand...

hahaha o wow!!! She probably felt so dum and embarrassed! Lol your better than me cuz I probably would have said something to her over the phone (nothing rude ) lol.


confuzion I am so sorry for your bfn ,like the other lady said maybe a Feb bfp was meant to be and you can see the positives in it. Like wine and steak just like she said:)


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Lulle said:


> confuzion said:
> 
> 
> That's a wonderful idea! Think I will give it a try in the new cycle. Will have to start *brainstorming on a positive thing *lol.
> 
> Not a positive thing, but a funny one perhaps (and waay off topic).
> 
> I'm looking for a job, and have contacted these employment agencies. Well - yesterday this lady from one of the agencies called me up to tell me they had a job. I was sitting in the car when she called, with telephone in my inner pocket, and the lady on bluetooth/loudspeaker.
> 
> It was a 2 week temporary, and that seemed a little too uncertain for me. So I said no and thank you.
> 
> Suddenly I hear: "Oh, well - I guess that bridge is burned. God - what a stupid woman!" (she had forgotten to hang up)
> Then I hear these other women asking her who she was talking to, I hear my name, and they start to laugh.
> 
> I hung up eventually, and wrote her a quick e-mail from my cellular, saying:
> 
> _"Oh, well - I guess that bridge is burned. God - what a stupid woman!"
> 
> Guess someone forgot to hang up the phone_ ;)
> 
> Just needed to tell. I'm still laughing thinking about the look on her face reading my e-mail :haha:Click to expand...

O wow, what a horrible thing to say and how unprofessional. I bet she was shocked when she got your email. Well done for keeping your calm and handling it so well. I would have been furious.


----------



## Mrs_chris_36

Hi Sarah, I just clicked on your 'Ted' picture, been having a read and thought I could join you all. My ovulation cycle should be coming up in the next couple of days so I'm hoping for that Feb bfp. Maybe we'll both fall in Feb


----------



## GingerPanda

Lulle said:


> And the "phone-lady" - I don't know what HER problem is. I turned down a job I didn't want. That's all. At least I think it's common courtesy to tell her that she forgot to hang up the phone, so she won't do the same mistake in the future :haha:
> 
> In the US I could probably sue her or something, but in my country I wouldn't come a long way with this matter :)

I don't think an American would try to sue her (if the phone calls aren't recorded, it would've been hearsay, and the case would be dismissed anyway). They'd probably just contact her superior and make a complaint.

At first I was like, "Damn! The whole world thinks Americans will sue for anything!" But then I thought we probably earned that reputation. For what it's worth, I don't know anyone who has sued anyone else! :haha:


Welcome, Andrea! Sorry for your losses. This is a wonderful support group!


AFM, I forgot to update here with my progesterone results! 12.4! I ovulated! All they look to see is that it's over 10 at 7dpo. Mine was drawn at 4dpo, so I feel good about that. Now hopefully something comes of it! Six months and four rounds of Clomid since the D&C, and it finally worked.


----------



## confuzion

Andreabond78 said:


> Hi Sarah, I just clicked on your 'Ted' picture, been having a read and thought I could join you all. My ovulation cycle should be coming up in the next couple of days so I'm hoping for that Feb bfp. Maybe we'll both fall in Feb

Andrea! Nice to see you here :) Welcome to the group. The ladies here are magnificent.

FX for october-born babies :happydance:!


----------



## confuzion

GingerPanda said:


> Lulle said:
> 
> 
> And the "phone-lady" - I don't know what HER problem is. I turned down a job I didn't want. That's all. At least I think it's common courtesy to tell her that she forgot to hang up the phone, so she won't do the same mistake in the future :haha:
> 
> In the US I could probably sue her or something, but in my country I wouldn't come a long way with this matter :)
> 
> I don't think an American would try to sue her (if the phone calls aren't recorded, it would've been hearsay, and the case would be dismissed anyway). They'd probably just contact her superior and make a complaint.
> 
> At first I was like, "Damn! The whole world thinks Americans will sue for anything!" But then I thought we probably earned that reputation. For what it's worth, I don't know anyone who has sued anyone else! :haha:
> 
> 
> Welcome, Andrea! Sorry for your losses. This is a wonderful support group!
> 
> 
> AFM, I forgot to update here with my progesterone results! 12.4! I ovulated! All they look to see is that it's over 10 at 7dpo. Mine was drawn at 4dpo, so I feel good about that. Now hopefully something comes of it! Six months and four rounds of Clomid since the D&C, and it finally worked.Click to expand...

That's great news ginger :wohoo:, so you're definitely in your two week wait. Hope you caught the egg!


----------



## Krippy

Yaaaahhh for ovulation Ginger! Now hoping you were able to catch that eggie! fXd for you!

Welcome Andrea!

CD 9 here and just getting busy! Hoping and wishing for an October babe for us all!


----------



## confuzion

Happy BDing Krippy. Wish I was at that stage already :haha:


----------



## Krippy

I know, this is the fun stage where you have fun and actually get excited about. I am quite excited for this 2WW! Bring it on!


----------



## GingerPanda

Let's have some October babies!


----------



## Leinzlove

Confuzion: I'm not ready for you to be at the ovulation stage! I'm ready for you and your SEPTEMBER BFP right now. Your chart doesn't look bad to me... OR am I missing something? 

Ginderpanda: I'm so happy you O'd! :) :) :) x

Krippy: When do you usually O? I've had 16 (2ww's) and have never O'd before CD15. But it seems I get pregnant easier when I O later like CD18-21. October baby for you! :)

AFM: I got my BFP today. Very nervous. STICKY! STICKY! STICKY!


----------



## confuzion

Leinzlove said:


> Confuzion: I'm not ready for you to be at the ovulation stage! I'm ready for you and your SEPTEMBER BFP right now. Your chart doesn't look bad to me... OR am I missing something?
> 
> Ginderpanda: I'm so happy you O'd! :) :) :) x
> 
> Krippy: When do you usually O? I've had 16 (2ww's) and have never O'd before CD15. But it seems I get pregnant easier when I O later like CD18-21. October baby for you! :)
> 
> AFM: I got my BFP today. Very nervous. STICKY! STICKY! STICKY!

When are you due Leinz? Congrats again :happydance:

Thank you! My charts not bad per se but it's normal for me. My temp will drop in a day or two. It's just my intuition that I'm not pregnant. I'd be SHOCKED if I was lol. I'm over this cycle. Just ready to move on. I'll be happy with an October baby :)


----------



## Leinzlove

I WANT YOU TO BE SHOCKED!!! :wohoo: I was SHOCKED! I really felt like AF was coming to get me. Really didn't think I'd see a BFP, but hoped.

I'm not sure when I'm due... Will have to go find a calculator. I've been a lot more reserved.


----------



## Leinzlove

September 26, 2014, (4 weeks tomorrow)


----------



## Krippy

Leinzlove said:


> Confuzion: I'm not ready for you to be at the ovulation stage! I'm ready for you and your SEPTEMBER BFP right now. Your chart doesn't look bad to me... OR am I missing something?
> 
> Ginderpanda: I'm so happy you O'd! :) :) :) x
> 
> Krippy: When do you usually O? I've had 16 (2ww's) and have never O'd before CD15. But it seems I get pregnant easier when I O later like CD18-21. October baby for you! :)
> 
> AFM: I got my BFP today. Very nervous. STICKY! STICKY! STICKY!

I usually O right on time..Day 14 of a 28 week cycle! Who know what BF is doing with my cycle so I am using OPKs to verify as we haven`t had to try so hard to get pregant before. :shrug: I know that my body will be ready when it is ready as 2 full term pregnancies in a row probably has taken its toll. We are on cycle 4 right now but I have high hopes for an October babe...It just feels right!

I am so excited you Leinz! :happydance:


----------



## Leinzlove

Awwwee Krippy! I love that it just feels right! I love cycles like that... And they are successful.


----------



## confuzion

Leinzlove said:


> I WANT YOU TO BE SHOCKED!!! :wohoo: I was SHOCKED! I really felt like AF was coming to get me. Really didn't think I'd see a BFP, but hoped.
> 
> I'm not sure when I'm due... Will have to go find a calculator. I've been a lot more reserved.

Let me know when you calculate it so I can add it next to your name on the front page :)

I'm loving this thread :happydance:. Hopefully many more BFPs to come!


----------



## confuzion

Oh I see you posted it before I posted mine LOL. K yay for September 26!


----------



## Krippy

September 26th is RJ's birthday! :angel: :kiss:


----------



## confuzion

Krippy said:


> September 26th is RJ's birthday! :angel: :kiss:

:hugs:


----------



## Rahma

.


----------



## Leinzlove

Thanks Ladies! I'm over the moon. 

Krippy: I knew it was around there! :) So honored! Awwwweee. :wohoo:


----------



## Krippy

Leinzlove said:


> Thanks Ladies! I'm over the moon.
> 
> Krippy: I knew it was around there! :) So honored! Awwwweee. :wohoo:

Maybe you will actually give birth at 40 weeks! It is a special day and that is why I wasn't too sad that I didn't conceive this last cycle as I wanted to have September as RJ's month! :flower:


----------



## Leinzlove

I get it... I didn't try in July because I didn't want another April baby.


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Leinzlove, congratulations!! Happy and Healthy nine months to you!!! :)


----------



## Leinzlove

Thanks Angel Baby... Ready for yours! :) 

Krippy: I didn't mean I didn't want another April baby... I want a baby any month I can get one. But I wanted my children to have their own birth months.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Congratulations leinz xx


----------



## GingerPanda

Congrats, Leinz! Stick, baby, stick! :cloud9:

Krippy, I love that it feels right. Let's hope it's a premonition!


----------



## Krippy

I knew what you meant Leinz! ;)

I hope so too Ginger! I'm trying not to get over excited but it is so hard not too! :)


----------



## Mrs_chris_36

Thanks for the welcome ladies, I'm cd11, the cm is following its regular pattern....it's very well behaved! So I think Sun or Mon I will ovulate, I'll have the hubby Sun Mon and tues then he's back out on the field again, it's Wales next week. Do you think 3 days bd-ing is enough?...mind you saying that it has been every other time


----------



## confuzion

I think you should have a good chance with that Andrea :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs_chris_36

thanks Sarah, every other cycle we've tried I think we've done the deed about 3-4 Times over my ovulation days and its always done the trick...come on ovulation!!!! ...I'm getting excited for the next stage :happydance:


----------



## confuzion

And I'm excited for you! Can't wait to try again once AF get here :happydance:


----------



## mapha2

Welcome Andrea, I hope you will enjoy your stay.

So, today I bought pregnacare conception tabs. Anyone using them or hheard of them. I just wanna give it a try. 
How are you beautiful mama bears


----------



## mapha2

Leinzlove said:


> Confuzion: I'm not ready for you to be at the ovulation stage! I'm ready for you and your SEPTEMBER BFP right now. Your chart doesn't look bad to me... OR am I missing something?
> 
> Ginderpanda: I'm so happy you O'd! :) :) :) x
> 
> Krippy: When do you usually O? I've had 16 (2ww's) and have never O'd before CD15. But it seems I get pregnant easier when I O later like CD18-21. October baby for you! :)
> 
> AFM: I got my BFP today. Very nervous. STICKY! STICKY! STICKY!

Congtatulations gal, this is amazing. Yeyyy


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Mapha, I heard they mess up your cycles and can make it longer. I don't know much and thought I would buy them myself, but came accross another thread on here where ladies complained about it making their af late.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Mampha I'm taking pregnacare conception x wanted to make sure I was taking Folic acid before I got pregnant x


----------



## mapha2

Thank you ladies. I read the pros and cons of the pregnacare conception, good n bad but still decided to give it a try
I will let you know how it went. Af should arrive on Sunday, if It does not arrive then I will blame them hahaha

Mrs W, for how long have you been taking them?


----------



## Leinzlove

Reading your posts make me sooo excited for the October babies coming! :) :) :)


----------



## Rahma

.


----------



## Leinzlove

How are you doing Rahma?


----------



## Lulle

I had some update to do. I've kept checking my subscribed threads everyday, but somehow this one - the most important one - was left out and didn't show.

Good to be back :)

Anyhow... I wasn't supposed to test until next week, but figured out AF was today. Since I wanted one (yes, just one ;) ) beer this Saturday, I just tested. It was a BFP.

I know you're as happy for me as I would be for you, but my first thought was: so ok - when I miscarry in four weeks I'll have time to get pregnant again around May.

I would also normally be excited to wake up my fiance to tell him, but I'm not (it's 5 in the morning).

Don't think I'll bother see the doctor either until it's been a few weeks. Guess that's what a record of one stillbirth and two MC's for the past 17 months does to you.

Wish it was you guys that got a BFP.


----------



## Leinzlove

I'm so sorry for your losses. Congrats on your BFP! I got mine yesterday and that was also my first thought. Let this be it for us all!


----------



## Lulle

Leinzlove said:


> I'm so sorry for your losses. Congrats on your BFP! I got mine yesterday and that was also my first thought. Let this be it for us all!

Congrats!! I obviously missed out on that one on my update. 
Hope we'll hang in here together until September :)


----------



## Leinzlove

As do I... Lets be here until October... RAINBOWS in SEPTEMBER & OCTOBER for all 23 of us!


----------



## mapha2

Lulle said:


> I had some update to do. I've kept checking my subscribed threads everyday, but somehow this one - the most important one - was left out and didn't show.
> 
> Good to be back :)
> 
> Anyhow... I wasn't supposed to test until next week, but figured out AF was today. Since I wanted one (yes, just one ;) ) beer this Saturday, I just tested. It was a BFP.
> 
> I know you're as happy for me as I would be for you, but my first thought was: so ok - when I miscarry in four weeks I'll have time to get pregnant again around May.
> 
> I would also normally be excited to wake up my fiance to tell him, but I'm not (it's 5 in the morning).
> 
> Don't think I'll bother see the doctor either until it's been a few weeks. Guess that's what a record of one stillbirth and to MC's for the past 17 months does to you.
> 
> Wish it was you guys that got a BFP.

Congratulations gal, just try to have faith on the man above, he can do wonders. I pray u have a sticky one.


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Congratulations Lulle. Happy and healthy nine months! :)


----------



## confuzion

Aw Lulle :hugs:. Congrats honey. This one is going to stick!! When is baby estimated to arrive? :happydance:


----------



## Rahma

.


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Mapha and MrsW. What do you think of the pregnacare conception because I don't know what to get next. Does it have a higher dose of vitamin B? I want to get good vitamins for this new cycle, but don't know what to do. Is it better than normal pre-natal vitamins?

I know these other ladies complained, but when I googled I only got good reviews, so don't think it could be the supplements that pro-longs a cycle. I don't know. Lol


----------



## Leinzlove

Angelbaby: I looked up vitex and I'm taking it this cycle. I took it and prenatals. I made my own decisions based on reading. But, I'm having short luteal phase problems. And I read a lot about it helping balance levels. My cycles look normal but they aren't. Later O, but 28 days average.

I started at 1dpo because I was worried it'd delay O. That part of my cycle is fine. I liked that there were so many women with my situation that it worked for.

I miscarried on December 20. I didn't think I would get pregnant this cycle because I didn't get pregnant after MC in November. (Had 8 day LP). I also didn't get pregnant after my MMC in 2012. (Short LP). Maybe it was the vitex and if so... I hope it keeps on working because I will cut back the dose at 6 weeks but continue and wean off around 10 weeks when the placenta takes over.

My Point is... do what feels right for you.

Rahma: I'm feeling okay. Normal worry. I got dizzy tonight when I forgot to feed myself. And ofcourse tired.


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Thank you Leinz. I am so scared to just take anything and then is messes me up :-( 

What do you think of normal B-complex? I read that it can straighten out your cycles? Then I just add my other vits seperately? 

Gosh, it's hard to decide because I so badly want to aim for a bfp in Feb.


----------



## Leinzlove

Yes, it's a hard decision. I contemplated on it for weeks. Read threads mainly on here and online... But user threads like this one. I also went to medical sites and herbal sites. Then I made my decision. 

After I got my BFP I then went looking into pregnancy and vitex to make my decision when to stop. There are 17 pages of threads on vitex here on BNB. I went to the search box. Typed in vitex and did show threads and clicked on titles only. That will help you.

I have now found 3 women who are currently PAL that used vitex throughout the first trimester. One is 9 weeks, another 16 and one 32 weeks. I love it! :)

If it helps I took B6 and Prenatals conceiving my first rainbow! I took it the whole pregnancy. But this time shortly after TTC I quit taking it because my allergies starting acting up.


----------



## Angelbaby_01

I sent a letter to our local baby and parenting magazine about my loss and asked if we can raise more awareness in my country since it's not a subject talked about much and woman in need usually find shut doors when mentioning their loss. So the magazine emailed me and said they want to post my letter. I broke down in tears when reading this.


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Leinzlove said:


> Yes, it's a hard decision. I contemplated on it for weeks. Read threads mainly on here and online... But user threads like this one. I also went to medical sites and herbal sites. Then I made my decision.
> 
> After I got my BFP I then went looking into pregnancy and vitex to make my decision when to stop. There are 17 pages of threads on vitex here on BNB. I went to the search box. Typed in vitex and did show threads and clicked on titles only. That will help you.
> 
> I have now found 3 women who are currently PAL that used vitex throughout the first trimester. One is 9 weeks, another 16 and one 32 weeks. I love it! :)
> 
> If it helps I took B6 and Prenatals conceiving my first rainbow! I took it the whole pregnancy. But this time shortly after TTC I quit taking it because my allergies starting acting up.

Thank you. I will do some research because next week I have to get some supplements! I have 3 weeks left until hubby gets home. Lol


----------



## Leinzlove

That is amazing! So many women will have a voice through you! :) I'm hoping your research helps you find what feels right to you! May it pass the time quickly and you find your husband home. :)


----------



## Lulle

confuzion said:


> Aw Lulle :hugs:. Congrats honey. This one is going to stick!! When is baby estimated to arrive? :happydance:

Sept 30th. Same due date as Eiril. 

And thanks. We'll take one day at the time :)


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Leinzlove said:


> That is amazing! So many women will have a voice through you! :) I'm hoping your research helps you find what feels right to you! May it pass the time quickly and you find your husband home. :)

Thank you. I hope it's the start of big things! I will also have a talk to my obgyn about this and see what he says, because I have so much respect for him!

Gosh, you ladies and all the research makes time pass. Thanks for all your advice and support. <3

I hope we all will have our 2014 babies and celebrating Christmas this year with smiles. :)


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Lulle said:


> confuzion said:
> 
> 
> Aw Lulle :hugs:. Congrats honey. This one is going to stick!! When is baby estimated to arrive? :happydance:
> 
> Sept 30th. Same due date as Eiril.
> 
> And thanks. We'll take one day at the time :)Click to expand...

Awww *hugs*


----------



## mapha2

Angelbaby_01 said:


> Mapha and MrsW. What do you think of the pregnacare conception because I don't know what to get next. Does it have a higher dose of vitamin B? I want to get good vitamins for this new cycle, but don't know what to do. Is it better than normal pre-natal vitamins?
> 
> I know these other ladies complained, but when I googled I only got good reviews, so don't think it could be the supplements that pro-longs a cycle. I don't know. Lol

H&#305; Angel. I have never used &#305;t myself as well. I just wanna g&#305;ve &#305;t a go. My cous&#305;n was us&#305;ng &#305;t and she also had no problem. She conce&#305;ved after 3 months of tak&#305;ng &#305;t. My couz also m&#305;scarr&#305;ed oct 2012 and has been try&#305;ng for a baby s&#305;nce then and 3 months ago she started w&#305;th these suppl&#305;ments and she conce&#305;ved. Im not sure &#305;f &#305;t was just luck or &#305;t really worked.


----------



## LeahLou

Hi ladies! :hi:
Sorry I've been gone for the past couple days!! Gotten a lot done and a gym membership so hopefully I won't be as obsessive about this TTC stuff. I've missed so much!! Congrats preggo ladies!!!! 
I definitely know what it's like to feel down after a bfp. After 5 losses, I just expect a loss now, which sucks! But I've learned that I'd rather be thankful and love each child as long as I can instead of living in what happened yesterday. You can't move forward by looking back! 

CD12 for me and no +opk and I have no idea when I will O. My cycles have been so off since the d&e! I do better with a hands off approach anyways and just bd as much as we can. It insures that sex isn't just about baby making and my mind can be other places! I'm done feeding my POAS addiction!


----------



## mapha2

QUOTE=LeahLou;31322371]Hi ladies! :hi:
Sorry I've been gone for the past couple days!! Gotten a lot done and a gym membership so hopefully I won't be as obsessive about this TTC stuff. I've missed so much!! Congrats preggo ladies!!!! 
I definitely know what it's like to feel down after a bfp. After 5 losses, I just expect a loss now, which sucks! But I've learned that I'd rather be thankful and love each child as long as I can instead of living in what happened yesterday. You can't move forward by looking back! 

CD12 for me and no +opk and I have no idea when I will O. My cycles have been so off since the d&e! I do better with a hands off approach anyways and just bd as much as we can. It insures that sex isn't just about baby making and my mind can be other places! I'm done feeding my POAS addiction![/QUOTE]

Hey gal, welcome back. We missed you, hope all is well with you. :)


----------



## Lulle

mapha2 said:


> Congratulations gal, just try to have faith on the man above, he can do wonders. I pray u have a sticky one.

Thank you :)

I must admit me and the man above have a conflict of interest going on (wrote another thread about it).

I'm also worried this won't last, 'cause my history before my stillbirth also has a couple of missed abortions. 

I have: 4 SA/MA, 1 Chemical, 1 stillbirth and 1 eight year old.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Congratulations lulle. I'm keeping fingers & toes crossed this one is sticky, you definitely deserve it :hugs:

Angel that's great news! Well done x

I hadn't heard that pregnacare conception could have any negative impact on ttc. Is vitex an ingredient in the pill? I just didn't take frolic acid before my last pregnancy so want to ensure my body was tip top vitamin wise this time.


----------



## Angelbaby_01

I read up about vitex and apparently you are not supposed to take it when pregnant and now I am scared to use it. Too much decisions!! Lol

I read that pregnacare can mess up cycles, but not proven it's really the supplement. Over all opinion about it is that it does help with fertility. I guess it's like leinzlove said, you should do what you feel is best for you. What I will do is going to the pharmacist and talk to her and hear what she has to say about it. If pregnacare is not recommended (which I doubt) then I will take norman pre-natal with all extras then, but it does seem to me that all the products on the market do have their own pro's and con's, you just need to decide which is best for your situation. 

Usually I don't struggle to get pregnant, but I do struggle to keep my baby, so I need to look at something that will assist my body in keeping a sticky bean then in the long run. Where as something helping your body to ovulate. What I definitely need is Vitamin D to help me produce healhty eggies.


----------



## lesh07

Hi there ladies. Well after 5 days late my af started on the 8th jan. Hoping that cycles go back to the normal 28 day cycles so due to test again on the 5th feb. Sorry for the absence but really been struggling to cope with this loss. The idea f having to go through more ttc and the 2 week waits again for possibly months is not a comfort to me especially as i am not a huge fan of all the :sex::sex:.


----------



## Rahma

.


----------



## Angelbaby_01

I am sorry Lesh and understand where you are coming from. My last cycle was 42 days instead of 30 and I am so scared it will happen again. I am not looking forward to the tww part.

I hope everything will settle soon and that you will get your bfp soon.

Xxx


----------



## confuzion

Aw Lulle. That must be a little tough having the same due date as your angel. But maybe take it as a sign that everything is going to go your way this time :)

Lesh - I think we all know what that's like. I'm anxious to stop TTC more than I am to get pregnant :haha:. I enjoy sex. But when it comes to baby-making sex, it's so stressful, I hate it. Worse than the tww because by then you can relax and know that you did all you could. Of course it stings a little when you realize you have to do it all over again :nope:.

Have a feeling I'm going to be late this cycle too though I know I'm not pregnant. AF is due to arrive tomorrow but don't think she will.


----------



## Krippy

confuzion said:


> Aw Lulle. That must be a little tough having the same due date as your angel. But maybe take it as a sign that everything is going to go your way this time :)
> 
> Lesh - I think we all know what that's like. I'm anxious to stop TTC more than I am to get pregnant :haha:. I enjoy sex. But when it comes to baby-making sex, it's so stressful, I hate it. Worse than the tww because by then you can relax and know that you did all you could. Of course it stings a little when you realize you have to do it all over again :nope:.
> 
> Have a feeling I'm going to be late this cycle too though I know I'm not pregnant. AF is due to arrive tomorrow but don't think she will.

Awww Lulle! Congrats on the pregnancy :happydance: But I know exactly how you must feel. Having the same due date as your angel must be hard for you...If you ever need someone to talk let me know. :hugs:

Babymaking sex is so stressful...I am ready to be done having kids, even though I love it and I never want to stop, just so that we can start to have sex just for the fun of it again.

I hope that your AF isn't too late Confuzion or that it is late for a reason ;) Is there a reason that you don't think you are pregnant...I think I must have missed that.

Hello everyone else! :flower:

I am CD11...no positive OPK yet but we BD last night and DH is away until tomorrow pm so we will BD again Sunday, Monday, Tuesday. We used OPKs last cycle and we BD the day that I got a positive but didn't conceive so I am wary to BDjust by the OPKs. :shrug: I guess we will see! really don't think I know exactly how they work..insight anyone? Hope everyone is having a great weekend so far!


----------



## confuzion

No insight on the opk's. I'm afraid to use them lol. I'm obsessive as it is. Don't want to add 1 more thing. 

I took tests at 10 and 12 DPO. BFN. Plus I don't "feel pregnant" lol. I'm hoping AF is no more than a day late.


----------



## mapha2

Hey ladies. I was just comparing the nutritional info for pregnacare and Omegas. Everything is just double with pregnacare. For example on omega vitamin b1 is 8mg and omega is 5, iron 14mg and and omega half of it. 
I'm getting scared, just too much of everything.


----------



## Krippy

confuzion said:


> No insight on the opk's. I'm afraid to use them lol. I'm obsessive as it is. Don't want to add 1 more thing.
> 
> I took tests at 10 and 12 DPO. BFN. Plus I don't "feel pregnant" lol. I'm hoping AF is no more than a day late.

Now I remember...I hope that she shows up right on time then and you can get excited for your next cycle!


----------



## Leinzlove

AngelBaby: I didn't mean for you to research vitex, lol. I meant for you to research your own supplements. Then make your own decisions.

AFM: Well, I tested this morning and there is the faint line.

And then... I started spotting. I'm hoping it's implantation. It's pink, but I doubt it. Either way I should know sometime today. Whether the HPT goes BFN or the Flow gets here.


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Leinzlove said:


> AngelBaby: I didn't mean for you to research vitex, lol. I meant for you to research your own supplements. Then make your own decisions.
> 
> AFM: Well, I tested this morning and there is the faint line.
> 
> And then... I started spotting. I'm hoping it's implantation. It's pink, but I doubt it. Either way I should know sometime today. Whether the HPT goes BFN or the Flow gets here.

I know, but searched anyway. Lol 

I hope it's just implantation. Please stick baby.

*hugs*


----------



## lesh07

Thankyou ladies. I think that is what makes it harder is that unfortunately I don't enjoy sex! I haven't in years and yet i am only 30!! lol. But i want to keep having children. If I could just inseminate it myself I would without all the jibber - jammer. lol. xx


----------



## Krippy

Leinzlove said:


> AngelBaby: I didn't mean for you to research vitex, lol. I meant for you to research your own supplements. Then make your own decisions.
> 
> AFM: Well, I tested this morning and there is the faint line.
> 
> And then... I started spotting. I'm hoping it's implantation. It's pink, but I doubt it. Either way I should know sometime today. Whether the HPT goes BFN or the Flow gets here.

Hope you are ok hun... :hugs:


----------



## confuzion

Oh Lesh. That makes it even worse :(. :rofl: at jibber-jammer. 

Leinz - FX it's just implantation hon. 

AFM - just started spotting so hopefully I won't be late and AF will be force tomorrow :happydance:


----------



## Krippy

Yeah to spotting Confuzion...Bring on AF!


----------



## confuzion

Yes bring on AF and my October baby! Feeling good about a new cycle :)


----------



## Leinzlove

AF is here for me. I will schedule an appointment to discuss all this stuff. And see what my Dr. advises. 

Seems like I get pregnant and then a hormone forgets to keep AF away.


----------



## confuzion

I'm so sorry Leinz :hugs: :hugs:. I can't imagine getting a BFP to having it being taken away days later :nope:

I hope your doctor gives you some answers. We're here for you throughout every part of your journey. Good and bad. So vent when you need to!


----------



## LeahLou

So sorry Leinz.. I know how you feel. It's hard to get excited about getting pregnant now. But we'll get our sticky beans someday. Always hold out hope.


----------



## lesh07

So sorry leinz. Hope you get some answers. xxxx

Good luck to all those ladies starting a new cycle. :)

I should be due to ovulate in the next few days (Hopefully).


----------



## Lulle

So sorry, Leinz :(


----------



## Leinzlove

Thanks Ladies! 

Lesh: Come on Eggy! :)


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Leinz, sorry yet again. Xx

Lesh, catch that egg! :)

Confuzion, yay on af and roll on new cycle and bring that October baby!!

Babydust to all.

Xxx


----------



## Leinzlove

Confuzion will be coming on here to say the ugly witch showed... But she's not coming again for 9+ months! :) :) :)


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Leinzlove said:


> Confuzion will be coming on here to say the ugly witch showed... But she's not coming again for 9+ months! :) :) :)

Positive thinking!! :)


----------



## Krippy

Lesh...I am due to ovulate the next few days too! Let's get busy! It will be nice to have someone on the same cycle...Are you using OPKs


----------



## confuzion

Leinzlove said:


> Confuzion will be coming on here to say the ugly witch showed... But she's not coming again for 9+ months! :) :) :)

Yes, she showed! And I hope she stays away. I'm willing it to happen with my mind. I WILL GET PREGNANT THIS CYCLE :happydance:.


----------



## confuzion

Lesh and Krippy. Happy BDing. Hope you two are getting busy :winkwink:.


----------



## Krippy

Congrats on AF and fabulous positive thinking!

Hubby was away last night but we BDd Friday and the next three or four days he is mine, lol!


----------



## mrspat

Hi ladies, been keeping up on all of you. Work has been so busy lately I haven't had much time to do much besides reading this board. I am 11dpo and bfn's so far, plus just don't feel it. We were trying before my first AF after mc so I'm not too surprised. Onto next cycle!


----------



## confuzion

Sorry on the BFN mrspat. Whether it turns into a BFP in the next couple days ([-o&lt;), or you start a new cycle, we'll ride it all out together. We will get pregnant when our bodies are ready to carry healthy pregnancies :)


----------



## lesh07

Krippy said:


> Lesh...I am due to ovulate the next few days too! Let's get busy! It will be nice to have someone on the same cycle...Are you using OPKs

Hi there yes i am but i usually don't 'O' till day 15-16 and i am on day 11 so far. It would be nice to have someone on the same cycle. :thumbup:


----------



## Krippy

lesh07 said:


> Krippy said:
> 
> 
> Lesh...I am due to ovulate the next few days too! Let's get busy! It will be nice to have someone on the same cycle...Are you using OPKs
> 
> Hi there yes i am but i usually don't 'O' till day 15-16 and i am on day 11 so far. It would be nice to have someone on the same cycle. :thumbup:Click to expand...

Yes :thumbup: We are pretty close in our cycles...I am CD 12 today and usually O (I think) on CD 14. Felt cramps on CD 10 and 11 and am feeling O pains on the right side today so we will see what the OPK says this afternoon. Hoping this is the month for us...It would be great to have a bump buddy! :blush:


----------



## Krippy

And some lovely slippery CM...DH needs to get home already! BD won't happen until tonight! :( Hope we don't miss the window...I am so paranoid!


----------



## mapha2

Hi Leinz, I'm so sorry gal. Hope you get the answers u need ):


----------



## lesh07

Krippy said:


> lesh07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Krippy said:
> 
> 
> Lesh...I am due to ovulate the next few days too! Let's get busy! It will be nice to have someone on the same cycle...Are you using OPKs
> 
> Hi there yes i am but i usually don't 'O' till day 15-16 and i am on day 11 so far. It would be nice to have someone on the same cycle. :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes :thumbup: We are pretty close in our cycles...I am CD 12 today and usually O (I think) on CD 14. Felt cramps on CD 10 and 11 and am feeling O pains on the right side today so we will see what the OPK says this afternoon. Hoping this is the month for us...It would be great to have a bump buddy! :blush:Click to expand...

It would be lovely to have a bump buddy. I have been having cramping today and my opk is starting to get darker. Lots of cm too. Fingers crossed for us. xxxx


----------



## GingerPanda

I'm a little bit behind!


Leinz, I'm sorry. I hope you find answers. :hugs:

Krippy and Lesh, catch those eggies!

Yay for AF, Confuzion!

Good luck, Mrspat!


I'm so sorry if I missed somebody. I've been super busy. :(


----------



## LeahLou

Thanks ladies! It was a rough year but we weren't meant to have a baby just yet I guess. The man upstairs and I are having conflict as well, but I'm thankful for what I do have and that's what keeps me going. 

Well you have a waiting buddy Angel! I have no idea when I'll be back to normal.


----------



## confuzion

Hope my mama bears are getting on alright :)


----------



## Krippy

LeahLou said:


> Thanks ladies! It was a rough year but we weren't meant to have a baby just yet I guess. The man upstairs and I are having conflict as well, but I'm thankful for what I do have and that's what keeps me going.
> 
> Well you have a waiting buddy Angel! I have no idea when I'll be back to normal.

I must be so hard to be in limbo...Thinking of you both! :hugs:


----------



## Krippy

confuzion said:


> Hope my mama bears are getting on alright :)

Feeling good! Got our BD on as soon as Raif went to sleep and now I am eating popcorn, drinking wine, and reading! Thinking about crawling into bed soon to get a good night's sleep! Couple more days and I will be in the 2WW!


----------



## Lulle

Erase the OV and AF talk, this could be a porn-forum :haha:

I had a BFP yesterday as well, so I'm pregnant for sure (using cheap tests this time, I don't bother buying CB - I've spent way too much money on them earlier :) ).

It's so weird, but I seem to forget all of my pregnancies and how they were like. One thing they have in common though; my boobs never really get sore - except my right nipple. Any clue of why I get sore in the right and not the left???


----------



## Angelbaby_01

LeahLou said:


> Thanks ladies! It was a rough year but we weren't meant to have a baby just yet I guess. The man upstairs and I are having conflict as well, but I'm thankful for what I do have and that's what keeps me going.
> 
> Well you have a waiting buddy Angel! I have no idea when I'll be back to normal.

I am sorry leahlou. But we can be waiting buddies for sure :)


----------



## sailorsgirl

Hi ladies. So sorry ive been absent again. But I am back now. And in the tww. Xx


----------



## nugget80

Hope you are all well. .. household finances and mortgage hunting have kept me busy but am currently 7 dpo and of course a bfn when testing but I also know is stupidly early...
Have been keeping up with all the news and many congratulations to those 4 bfp! I hope to join you one day soon... :)


----------



## mapha2

Hi Mama bears. I need your help. Has anyone experienced this since their loss. my periods have been so weared, last month I was a day late, this time the little witch is 2 days late. Bliv me, I'm not pregnant


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Hi mapha, don't know what will happen with my next cycle, but I was 12 days late after the d&c.


----------



## mapha2

Angelbaby_01 said:


> Hi mapha, don't know what will happen with my next cycle, but I was 12 days late after the d&c.

Thanks Angel, let's see what happens next


----------



## GingerPanda

My cycles have always been wacko because of the annovulatory PCOS, so unfortunately I don't have any helpful answers. I've needed a lot of Provera since the D&C.


----------



## Krippy

Lulle said:


> Erase the OV and AF talk, this could be a porn-forum :haha:
> 
> I had a BFP yesterday as well, so I'm pregnant for sure (using cheap tests this time, I don't bother buying CB - I've spent way too much money on them earlier :) ).
> 
> It's so weird, but I seem to forget all of my pregnancies and how they were like. One thing they have in common though; my boobs never really get sore - except my right nipple. Any clue of why I get sore in the right and not the left???

That is so bizarre Lulle! You would think it would be both or none at all! ;) Congrats again hun!


----------



## GingerPanda

Congrats, Lulle!

I'm being positive and saying I think I will join you on the BFP train in a few days!


----------



## Lulle

Krippy said:


> That is so bizarre Lulle! You would think it would be both or none at all! ;) Congrats again hun!

What is bizarre; the porn-thing or just one nipple being sore? :)

I have a lot going on in my stomach by the way. Not just gas, but it feels like I'm getting my period any time - except I never feel like getting AF when I'm actually getting it. That is a little bizarre too ;)


----------



## Lulle

GingerPanda said:


> Congrats, Lulle!
> 
> I'm being positive and saying I think I will join you on the BFP train in a few days!

Jupp - you will! :thumbup:


----------



## confuzion

Lulle - that actually happened to me I'm pregnancy! Lol only 1 nipple. Then only 1 breast was sore. I remember thinking it was strange. The other side caught up eventually though!

Nugget and sailorsgirl - welcome back ladies and good luck to you! Can't wait to hear of your BFPs! You too ginger :happydance: !

Mapha - sounds normal to me. After my first miscarriage my luteal phase extended itself by one day one cycle and then two days. It went from 11 days to 13 days and it's still 13. Which in my case is a good thing since 11 is borderline too short.


----------



## Lulle

confuzion said:


> Lulle - that actually happened to me I'm pregnancy! Lol only 1 nipple. Then only 1 breast was sore. I remember thinking it was strange. The other side caught up eventually though!
> 
> *Nugget and sailorsgirl - welcome back ladies and good luck to you*! Can't wait to hear of your BFPs! *You too ginger* :happydance: !
> 
> *Mapha* - sounds normal to me. After my first miscarriage my luteal phase extended itself by one day one cycle and then two days. It went from 11 days to 13 days and it's still 13. Which in my case is a good thing since 11 is borderline too short.

*Good luck to all of you!*

Confuzion; I forgot to tell you about my BBT... I've mentioned (somewhere) earlier that I didn't get a rise this cycle. Well - today it suddenly rised from 36,4 to 36,7. This whole cycle, since I started BBT, it's been 36,4+36,5 basically (two days with 36,3). No rise when I OV'd.

I asked the nurse at the fertilityclinic about this today, and she said that it's quite normal to NOT get a rise too. But when you google, the temp-rise is explained as a "truth without modification". Well - that's wrong she claimed.


----------



## confuzion

I don't know Lulle. Maybe I have a hard time digesting that because it works so well for me lol. But I guess your case proves it's possible. This is good advice to give to TTC ladies who are worried about not ovulating because of their temperatures :thumbup:. Now I can use you as an example when reassuring them :haha:


----------



## confuzion

But it's progesterone that raises your body temp. It goes up after ovulation. And gets even higher in pregnancy. So the fact that it went up in pregnancy for you proves it has an effect on your BBT. Just must not be that dramatic of a shift for you after ovulation which makes it not noticeable.


----------



## Lulle

confuzion said:


> But it's progesterone that raises your body temp. It goes up after ovulation. And gets even higher in pregnancy. So the fact that it went up in pregnancy for you proves it has an effect on your BBT. Just must not be that dramatic of a shift for you after ovulation which makes it not noticeable.

On CD22 my progesterone-level was 71 (don't know which terms you use - but over 20-25 in Norway = OV) - and 71 should normally give a temp-spike. 
On CD26 it was 81. So definetely rising, and the numbers are pretty good the nurse said. She also said I didn't need any progesterone supplements (after consulting the doctor).

Maybe my temp doesn't rise until progesterone level is above 100 or something :wacko:


----------



## GingerPanda

Lulle, I tested early, and we are totally bump buddies! I just got my BFP at 10dpo! :happydance:


----------



## confuzion

Those numbers aren't just good they're outstanding! Lol. I wouldn't be surprised if it turned out you were carrying twins!


----------



## confuzion

Maybe both of you will be carrying twins ginger!


----------



## confuzion

By the way when is your due date ginger?? :happydance:!!!!


----------



## GingerPanda

By LMP, it's October 2nd! By Ov, it's October 3rd! My ticker is by LMP. :thumbup:


We would be THRILLED with twins!


----------



## confuzion

GingerPanda said:


> By LMP, it's October 2nd! By Ov, it's October 3rd! My ticker is by LMP. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> We would be THRILLED with twins!

Then I sincerely hope that's what you've got brewing your belly! Maybe since your pg signs came on so fast and strong this time around it's a sign that there's more than 1 in there :winkwink: 

And I will put your due date down by LMP then. The further along the better lol.


----------



## Lulle

confuzion said:


> Those numbers aren't just good they're outstanding! Lol. I wouldn't be surprised if it turned out you were carrying twins!

High progesterone = twins?? They're both welcome of course, but nervous - living with two grown ups, one 8-year old, two dogs and one cat on 1300 square feet + twins!! Can you picture it: :dog::dog::brat::cat::holly::howdy::oneofeach: 
(I'm number five from the left :) )


----------



## GingerPanda

:rofl:


----------



## Rahma

.


----------



## Lulle

GingerPanda said:


> Lulle, I tested early, and we are totally bump buddies! I just got my BFP at 10dpo! :happydance:

:hugs:


----------



## Krippy

Lulle said:


> confuzion said:
> 
> 
> Those numbers aren't just good they're outstanding! Lol. I wouldn't be surprised if it turned out you were carrying twins!
> 
> High progesterone = twins?? They're both welcome of course, but nervous - living with two grown ups, one 8-year old, two dogs and one cat on 1300 square feet + twins!! Can you picture it: :dog::dog::brat::cat::holly::howdy::oneofeach:
> (I'm number five from the left :) )Click to expand...

:loopy::holly:


----------



## Lulle

GingerPanda said:


> :rofl:

Hm... Just made my babyticker, and putting in my last AF-date gave me quite a few days more than yours (I could choose between AF-date and due-date)


----------



## GingerPanda

Hmmm, weird. My LMP was December 26th.


----------



## Lulle

GingerPanda said:


> Hmmm, weird. My LMP was December 26th.

Mine was Dec 20th, so should be about right then :)

Mine will probably come out two or three weeks earlier though, due to my stillbirth.


----------



## Krippy

Lulle said:


> GingerPanda said:
> 
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> Hm... Just made my babyticker, and putting in my last AF-date gave me quite a few days more than yours (I could choose between AF-date and due-date)Click to expand...

When is your due date hun? 

Congrats Ginger! :happydance:


----------



## Lulle

Krippy said:


> Lulle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GingerPanda said:
> 
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> Hm... Just made my babyticker, and putting in my last AF-date gave me quite a few days more than yours (I could choose between AF-date and due-date)Click to expand...
> 
> When is your due date hun?
> 
> Congrats Ginger! :happydance:Click to expand...

According to "your" standard, it's Sept 26th. You count 280 days don't you? Here we count 282 or 283. 

So I'm not quite sure. Sept 26th - Oct 2nd. It varies.


----------



## Krippy

I thought it would be close! My angel's birthday is September 26th. My rainbow came early because of my stillbirth as well. :hugs:


----------



## confuzion

Lulle said:


> confuzion said:
> 
> 
> Those numbers aren't just good they're outstanding! Lol. I wouldn't be surprised if it turned out you were carrying twins!
> 
> High progesterone = twins?? They're both welcome of course, but nervous - living with two grown ups, one 8-year old, two dogs and one cat on 1300 square feet + twins!! Can you picture it: :dog::dog::brat::cat::holly::howdy::oneofeach:
> (I'm number five from the left :) )Click to expand...

:rofl:

It can be an indicator. Though of course no guarantees lol. 

But I'm sure you would make due if you had to!


----------



## mapha2

Hi ladies, the witch arrived today. 3 days late. Iam happy shes here so i can start planning. So today it marks cd1 for me. The only problem is she is so painful and im not sure why.


----------



## Mrs_chris_36

Lulle said:


> confuzion said:
> 
> 
> Those numbers aren't just good they're outstanding! Lol. I wouldn't be surprised if it turned out you were carrying twins!
> 
> High progesterone = twins?? They're both welcome of course, but nervous - living with two grown ups, one 8-year old, two dogs and one cat on 1300 square feet + twins!! Can you picture it: :dog::dog::brat::cat::holly::howdy::oneofeach:
> (I'm number five from the left :) )Click to expand...

Lulle......i am just about to go to the dentist for a filling and that has just helped me to forget the misery of it!! .....thanks....i needed that!


----------



## Lulle

Andreabond78 said:


> Lulle......i am just about to go to the dentist for a filling and that has just helped me to forget the misery of it!! .....thanks....i needed that!

Glad I could help :winkwink:


----------



## Lulle

mapha2 said:


> Hi ladies, the witch arrived today. 3 days late. Iam happy shes here so i can start planning. So today it marks cd1 for me. The only problem is she is so painful and im not sure why.

Sure you didn't have a "chemical pregnancy" (that's what we call it in Norway - when the egg gets fertilized but does not stick)?

I believe I had one of these last summer. Got it three days before AF was expected, and my stomach was more painful and I bled heavy (I normally bleed so little I only need to put toilet paper in my panty).


----------



## mapha2

Lulle said:


> mapha2 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, the witch arrived today. 3 days late. Iam happy shes here so i can start planning. So today it marks cd1 for me. The only problem is she is so painful and im not sure why.
> 
> Sure you didn't have a "chemical pregnancy" (that's what we call it in Norway - when the egg gets fertilized but does not stick)?
> 
> I believe I had one of these last summer. Got it three days before AF was expected, and my stomach was more painful and I bled heavy (I normally bleed so little I only need to put toilet paper in my panty).Click to expand...

Iam not sure Lulle as I did not test, however, my abdomen feels like it will tear off. Had to use some pain killers


----------



## Lulle

mapha2 said:


> Iam not sure Lulle as I did not test, however, my abdomen feels like it will tear off. Had to use some pain killers

Hopefully your body's preparing for one hell of an OV. Sending you baby-dust all over :hugs:


----------



## Krippy

Lulle said:


> mapha2 said:
> 
> 
> Iam not sure Lulle as I did not test, however, my abdomen feels like it will tear off. Had to use some pain killers
> 
> Hopefully your body's preparing for one hell of an OV. Sending you baby-dust all over :hugs:Click to expand...

WSS...Hope you are excited for this new cycle! :)


----------



## mapha2

Krippy said:


> Lulle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mapha2 said:
> 
> 
> Iam not sure Lulle as I did not test, however, my abdomen feels like it will tear off. Had to use some pain killers
> 
> Hopefully your body's preparing for one hell of an OV. Sending you baby-dust all over :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> WSS...Hope you are excited for this new cycle! :)Click to expand...

Iam so excited, hubby will be home. I can't wait for ov. Bring it on baby


----------



## bridget021182

Hello ladies. Can I join you while I am TTC our rainbow? A little about me....I have 2 little girls. I had 4 losses before them. My pregnancy with DD#1 was normal...lots of morning sickness but everything else was fine. My pregnancy with DD#2 was well....normal in the beginning then my hips started to spread to quickly and had to do aquatic therapy. I was then put on bedrest at 23 weeks due to early contractions that couldnt be stopped with medication. Then at 27 weeks I started to thin out and by 29 weeks I was dialated about a fingertip. I was on strict bedrest until 36 weeks. She ended up coming by induction 3 days before her due date. I decided after the long hard pregnancy that I didnt want to go through that again and asked for a tubal ligation. Went into surgery about 24 hours after delivery. That was 5 years ago the end of Dec. In Aug of 2013 I found out I was pregnant. That ended in mc a week after I found out. In Nov I had and HSG done to check the status of my tubes....well come to find out...it doesnt look like the tubal ligation was ever done. So now I am hoping that we have our rainbow baby. I am currently on CD11 with all signs and symptoms leading to O in the next few days. The 2WW will be very hard I think.


----------



## ckm

Hello Mama Bears...I have been away for a bit work has just been crazy...and I still need to catch up on everyone's news but I also have some of my own news to share got my BFP on Sunday night and confirmed with blood tests this morning  

Do not lose hope ladies :dust: to all!!!


----------



## Rahma

.


----------



## bridget021182

here is todays opk
https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test222841


----------



## ckm

Rahma said:


> Welcome, Bridget! I'm sorry for your losses. Hopefully you catch that egg this month and hopefully your next pregnancy is easy-peasey! :hugs:
> 
> What?!? Congratulations, ckm! :yipee: That's wonderful news! What's your edd?

Thanks Rahma according to my calculations I'm due 30 September! Going to see the dr. On 3 feb. Very nervous but I have to believe that all is going to be ok this time round.


----------



## ckm

bridget021182 said:


> Hello ladies. Can I join you while I am TTC our rainbow? A little about me....I have 2 little girls. I had 4 losses before them. My pregnancy with DD#1 was normal...lots of morning sickness but everything else was fine. My pregnancy with DD#2 was well....normal in the beginning then my hips started to spread to quickly and had to do aquatic therapy. I was then put on bedrest at 23 weeks due to early contractions that couldnt be stopped with medication. Then at 27 weeks I started to thin out and by 29 weeks I was dialated about a fingertip. I was on strict bedrest until 36 weeks. She ended up coming by induction 3 days before her due date. I decided after the long hard pregnancy that I didnt want to go through that again and asked for a tubal ligation. Went into surgery about 24 hours after delivery. That was 5 years ago the end of Dec. In Aug of 2013 I found out I was pregnant. That ended in mc a week after I found out. In Nov I had and HSG done to check the status of my tubes....well come to find out...it doesnt look like the tubal ligation was ever done. So now I am hoping that we have our rainbow baby. I am currently on CD11 with all signs and symptoms leading to O in the next few days. The 2WW will be very hard I think.

Welcome Bridget this is the best group with the greatest support you will find what you need here!


----------



## bridget021182

here is todays opk what do you think
https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test222841


----------



## confuzion

ckm - CONGRATS honey! Happy and healthy 9 month! Praying for a sticky bean!

bridget - welcome aboard :) Sorry for your losses love. Hope the TTC journey is quick and easy for you :hugs:


----------



## confuzion

bridget021182 said:


> here is todays opk what do you think
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test222841

Never used OPKs but that looks positive to me!


----------



## bridget021182

well my cm is very much ewcm and my cp is high open and soft and take a look at my temping chart. seems that everything is where it needs to be in correlation with this test i took today


----------



## confuzion

Then it seems all your signs are pointing to you ovulating today! Hope you're getting some BDing in!


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Welcome to all the new ladies and congratulations on all the new bfps!! :)

I bought Preg-Omega plus today and it seems that most would be covered. I stood there deciding between the pregnacare and this one. I doubted a lot and believe that if you doubt then don't.

Hope it helps me in the new cycle.


----------



## Krippy

Congrats CKM! H&H 9 months to you!

Welcome Bridget! I am a newbie to OPKs...I got my first positive last night and I am still testing positive even though you are supposed to stop testing after your first positive but I just can't help myself. I love to POAS, lol! 

Hope the new vitamin regime works for you Angel! FXd for you hun!


----------



## Leinzlove

Congrats CMk & Ginger! :) So very exciting.

Bridget: That looks Positive to me. Happy BD! :)

AFM: Scheduled Dr. Appt. for Feb. 19. Thinking about a break this cycle. Or NO?


----------



## Krippy

Leinzlove said:


> Congrats CMk & Ginger! :) So very exciting.
> 
> Bridget: That looks Positive to me. Happy BD! :)
> 
> AFM: Scheduled Dr. Appt. for Feb. 19. Thinking about a break this cycle. Or NO?

I think only you can answer that love...what is your gut saying about this cycle?


----------



## Leinzlove

Yay! Krippy! I get 3 days of +OPK with the second day OPK blazing. But now I just test to the first. Nice Surge! :) 

You are about to wake up in the 2ww. Which day are you going with as O day?


----------



## Krippy

I don't know as I am kind of confused...I only got 1 positive OPK last time and we didn't catch. The way I am feeling today with cramping, etc. is that I am ovulating today so tomorrow 1 DPO? Should I keep BD just in case...everything I read seems to say that it is important to BD before your positive OPK but some people say is important after for almost 3 days!??!?!


----------



## lesh07

Well ladies i missed the boat i think? On sat i tested and only had a 2nd faint line, Forgot to test on sunday - Oops! (But was only cd11 so didn't think it would be pos anyway) Then monday morning got a positive but not as strong as normal - like i missed it. Dtd monday night and this morning tested and only got a 2nd light line. So i think i must have O'd early this month. Just hoping that as it was still positive monday morning and we did the did 12 hours later that i might have still caught the egg. :(


----------



## Leinzlove

Krippy: I just always went with day after first +OPK as O day. I've did lots of OPK research and that's been the most common. I BD nearly every day or atleast every other from CD10 until the day after of the +OPK. And day of +OPK and day after +OPK, I BD! 

Eeeeek! So dang exciting! You've made an October baby! :)

lesh07: Maybe not... I'd keep watching! :) Get that eggy!


----------



## Krippy

Leinzlove said:


> Krippy: I just always went with day after first +OPK as O day. I've did lots of OPK research and that's been the most common. I BD nearly every day or atleast every other from CD10 until the day after of the +OPK. And day of +OPK and day after +OPK, I BD!
> 
> Eeeeek! So dang exciting! You've made an October baby! :)
> 
> lesh07: Maybe not... I'd keep watching! :) Get that eggy!

So then tomorrow is 1 DPO! :happydance: I will see how I feel tonight about BD as I am pretty sure I am Oing right now so there might not be a point and I am really tired! :shrug:


----------



## Leinzlove

I think you already got the egg! :) x


----------



## Krippy

I feel good too Leinz! I guess we will see...officially in the 2WW tomorrow! :)


----------



## Leinzlove

Eeeeek! OCTOBER BABY in the cards for you! :)


----------



## Krippy

Cramping is so bad this afternoon/night I am positive I am ovulating! Now I just hope we did enough!


----------



## Leinzlove

Ofcourse! It only takes once! :)


----------



## bridget021182

I am hoping that DH is awake when I get home. He was working when I went to work and then he drove over an hour north to pick up a friend of ours and then the same drive home. Im hoping he isnt too tired. I have a plan if he isnt really into it though. I know how to get him in the mood. He has told me many times before how to get him in the mood if he isnt. I hope that we all catch the egg and have sticky babies. That would awesome to have all of us with BFP all at the same time.


----------



## LeahLou

Hi lovelies!

Cd15 and must have had O spotting today and yesterday. Never experienced that before! Dtd today and 2 days ago so maybe we have a good chance. :shrug: decided to take a chill pill for a couple months and focus more on working out/health. :)


----------



## Leinzlove

Bridget: I'm sure DH will give it up! :)

Leah: This month is the one! Eeek!

Bring on the October Babies! Lots of O going on in here! :)


----------



## bridget021182

so frustrated. I got home from work and sure enough he is asleep on the couch. I tried to get him to come to bed I know that if I can get him in the bedroom I can get some of that good stuff. I will be upset if we miss this month. Everything was telling me this was the month to happen and now I got a pos OPK and he sleeps....:growlmad:


----------



## Leinzlove

Let him sleep a bit and GET HIM! Hope he puts out! :hugs:


----------



## bridget021182

I would just take care of it in there but we have a friend sleeping over tonight. Im not worried about the kids but I really dont want a friend to walk in on us.


----------



## lesh07

Well feeling a bit blue today as I would have been 12 weeks exactly. Would have had my 1st scan this week and was SO looking forward to telling the world. :( Makes it harder that I am convinced we missed the egg this month. :(


----------



## bridget021182

lesh07 said:


> Well feeling a bit blue today as I would have been 12 weeks exactly. Would have had my 1st scan this week and was SO looking forward to telling the world. :( Makes it harder that I am convinced we missed the egg this month. :(

So sorry you arent feeling the greatest.


----------



## Rahma

.


----------



## kazine




----------



## bridget021182

kazine said:


>

Congrats


----------



## bridget021182

Rahma said:


> Sorry your man was sleeping when you got home, Bridget. Hopefully y'all still catch the egg this cycle. When we have close friends/family stay over we tell them we're not going to stop having sex just because they're visiting and to never open our door if it's closed. :haha:

So it did happen last night. He came to bed and I had to really work for it but I made it happen


----------



## lesh07

kazine said:


>

Major congrats hunni. H&H 9 months to you. xxxx


----------



## Krippy

Congrat Kazine! Any symptoms? ;)


----------



## kazine

Thanks everyone :)



Krippy said:


> Congrat Kazine! Any symptoms? ;)

Er been feeling sick, boobs feel bigger and my nipples do not like being touched at all :')


----------



## Lulle

kazine said:


> Er been feeling sick, boobs feel bigger and my nipples do not like being touched at all :')

Congrats, kazine! :thumbup:


----------



## confuzion

:hugs: Lesh. I know how you feel hon. Hopefully you did catch that egg!

Glad you got BDing in Bridget! 

Congrats kazine! Happy and healthy 9 months. When are you due lovely? (Nvm ticker days October 4! :happydance:)

Is it just me or does this thread seem super lucky? :haha:


----------



## Krippy

:hugs: Lesh...Milestones can be so heartbreaking! Thinking of you today.

I think that it is super lucky too Confuzion...we have a great group of ladies here! :thumbup:


----------



## confuzion

Yes we do! And I forgot to wish you luck! Hopefully you've made an October baby too :)


----------



## Krippy

Thank you! Hoping and wishing...

Now you just have to wait for O right...How is AF this month


----------



## confuzion

Started out light. I thought it was gonna be another light period. Which was worrying me that I hadn't built up enough lining. 

But it turned into a pretty painful and heavy period. Been nauseous throughout it because of the pain. I'm looking forward to it being over to be honest. Just a day or two more.


----------



## confuzion

TMI passed a few clots that were abnormally large for a period. Kind of brought flashbacks to my horrific miscarriage this last time around :cry:


----------



## Krippy

I am sorry to hear that...This TTC after a loss stuff is horrendous.


----------



## confuzion

Yes it is. It made me even more determined not to fail this cycle. I don't want to have another period for 9 months! 

I think I will be really disappointed if it didn't happen this month. Much more so than the last cycle. But unfortunately, it's out of my control. Just going to do the best I can.


----------



## GingerPanda

:hugs: for Lesh and Confuzion!

Congrats, Kazine! Come join me in the October Rainbows thread! (link in my sig)


----------



## Rahma

.


----------



## lesh07

Hugs for all us ladies. Xxx


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Congratulations Kazine.

I hope the rest of us will all be joining soon and that everyone will have 2014 rainbows.


----------



## confuzion

Yes! Please bring on our 2014 rainbows! I'm so ready!!


----------



## LeahLou

Congrats lovely!!


----------



## Angelbaby_01

As some of you know, I had a d&c 7 weeks ago and started with af Jan 14th and it lasted until the 20th which is normal for me, but now at cd10 I notice brown discharge when I wipe. Never had this before. I usually ov between cd12-cd14. 

Is it normal for after first af? I am so scared that my body is ruined and that I will not be able to carry a baby again. :-(


----------



## confuzion

Your body is not ruined Angelbaby!!!! You will carry to term. And soon!!

Not too sure about the spotting though. Only thing I can think of is ovulation spotting. Maybe you're ovulating earlier than usual this cycle?


----------



## Angelbaby_01

confuzion said:


> Your body is not ruined Angelbaby!!!! You will carry to term. And soon!!
> 
> Not too sure about the spotting though. Only thing I can think of is ovulation spotting. Maybe you're ovulating earlier than usual this cycle?

I hope my body will return to normal soon. I have no idea what this could be, but never spotted with ovulation before. So no idea. I spotted for most of December and had a heavy period and spotting again?!?! How much can one uterus hold?!?! Gosh

Sorry for the details, just needed to vent.


----------



## mapha2

Hello mama bears, hope you are all doing ok.

Hello Bridgette and welcome. I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Stupid thing I did :-( I just had a look at my emails and the first thing that catches my eye is the one where they keep track of your baby's development in pregnancy. Just to remind me I would have been 17 weeks today. :-(

I will never ever subscribe to these things again!

Sorry, rant over.


----------



## mapha2

Angelbaby_01 said:


> Stupid thing I did :-( I just had a look at my emails and the first thing that catches my eye is the one where they keep track of your baby's development in pregnancy. Just to remind me I would have been 17 weeks today. :-(
> 
> I will never ever subscribe to these things again!
> 
> Sorry, rant over.

Sorry hun, hugg


----------



## sailorsgirl

Ah bfn this morning. 

Xx


----------



## mapha2

Sorry for bfn sailorsgirl


----------



## lesh07

Sorry for the bfn sailorgirl. xxx


----------



## lesh07

Angelbaby_01 said:


> Stupid thing I did :-( I just had a look at my emails and the first thing that catches my eye is the one where they keep track of your baby's development in pregnancy. Just to remind me I would have been 17 weeks today. :-(
> 
> I will never ever subscribe to these things again!
> 
> Sorry, rant over.

So sorry hunni. Hopefully we will all get those bfps soon. xx


----------



## bridget021182

Im hoping for a BFP in a few week or so


----------



## Krippy

:flower::hugs: To all Mama Bears this morning!


----------



## confuzion

Aw angelbaby :hugs:. That's happened to me too :(

:hi: mapha, lesh, krippy, bridgette! It's our turn to get those BFPs next :happydance:


----------



## confuzion

sailorsgirl - so sorry hon. Hopefully it turns into a BFP!!


----------



## Leinzlove

SailorsGirl: Sorry about the BFN! :hugs: May that be the last BFN you see...

Eeeek... Testers very exciting!!!

AngelBaby: I quit signing up for those too. It is hard the should've been.


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Morning ladies,

How are you all doing? 

:dust:


----------



## confuzion

Hi angelbaby :hi:

It's midnight over here in east coast USA :haha:. Where are you located?


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Hahaha I guessed that where ever it's dark now, people will get the message later when it's morningm haha well, you caught me then earlier.............and should'nt you be in bed by now? :)

I am from SA and it's 7:46 am here.


----------



## confuzion

Lol my husband and I stay up late. We usually go to bed around 1:30 or 2:30 am. 

You're up early then! We also wake up late lol. But we are kid free at the moment. I'm guessing our sleeping schedule will change once (if :cry:) we have a baby.


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Haha no, the schedule would be more or less the same, only difference is you will wake at 5am for the day then. Lol

Hmmmmm for some reasons I miss those days, can't believe it. Haha

You will get your baby hun. Just hang in there. *hugs*


----------



## Rahma

.


----------



## Lulle

Shit. I'm really really nervous. 

I worked until Sept. 30th last year, but then went on sick leave due to my pregnancy, and also my contract ceased on the 30th (and I hated the job). First thought was: "How perfect" - but I lost the baby and haven't been able to get a job since then. 

I've ALWAYS had a job. At least for the past 20 years or something. Getting a job has been easy for me, but this time they never show. 

And now I'm pregnant. I know; I should make sure to have a decent job before I got pregnant - but I'm 40. I don't have the time. Also, I didn't expect this so soon (even if the history's telling that I get pregnant "every second time" - you really don't believe it to be true).

I applied for a job today, and I'm thinking "please, please, please call me up for an interview - and do it NOW!!" Of course I also get a stomach REAL fast. It looks like I'm 5 months prg when I'm only a few weeks :dohh:


----------



## bridget021182

Hi ladies. So I'm pretty sure I had my surge yesterday. I took a test and the test line was so dark that there almost wasnt a control line. I had O pains in my right ovary most of the day and last night. When I got home from work we :sex:. So hopeful that we caught that egg. So I havent gotten my crosshairs on FF yet. So I had 3 days of pos OPK (I havent checked one today). I had o pains most of the day yesterday. Can I count today as 1 dpo?


----------



## Krippy

Lulle said:


> Shit. I'm really really nervous.
> 
> I worked until Sept. 30th last year, but then went on sick leave due to my pregnancy, and also my contract ceased on the 30th (and I hated the job). First thought was: "How perfect" - but I lost the baby and haven't been able to get a job since then.
> 
> I've ALWAYS had a job. At least for the past 20 years or something. Getting a job has been easy for me, but this time they never show.
> 
> And now I'm pregnant. I know; I should make sure to have a decent job before I got pregnant - but I'm 40. I don't have the time. Also, I didn't expect this so soon (even if the history's telling that I get pregnant "every second time" - you really don't believe it to be true).
> 
> I applied for a job today, and I'm thinking "please, please, please call me up for an interview - and do it NOW!!" Of course I also get a stomach REAL fast. It looks like I'm 5 months prg when I'm only a few weeks :dohh:

Hope you get a interview Lulle! Positive thinking! :)


----------



## Lulle

Krippy said:


> Hope you get a interview Lulle! Positive thinking! :)

Thanks, Krippy :hugs:

I know for sure I'm not gonna let the pregnancy stand in the way for getting a job (but I should get it before it shows). 
When I started working in March last year, we were like "oh - we should wait with the baby-thing since you've got a new job". This time I don't care. No one cares about me but myself anyway, so why should I be so damned considerate to a potential employer? 

Besides - in this country - it's considered harassment to deny a pregnant lady a job (and don't you dare fire her!!). Still, it's not the situation of your dreams.


----------



## Krippy

Lulle said:


> Krippy said:
> 
> 
> Hope you get a interview Lulle! Positive thinking! :)
> 
> Thanks, Krippy :hugs:
> 
> I know for sure I'm not gonna let the pregnancy stand in the way for getting a job (but I should get it before it shows).
> When I started working in March last year, we were like "oh - we should wait with the baby-thing since you've got a new job". This time I don't care. No one cares about me but myself anyway, so why should I be so damned considerate to a potential employer?
> 
> Besides - in this country - it's considered harassment to deny a pregnant lady a job (and don't you dare fire her!!). Still, it's not the situation of your dreams.Click to expand...

It is the same here in Canada! Don't even mention that she might be pregnant or trying to conceive... :winkwink:


----------



## confuzion

Good luck on the job hunt Lulle! Hope you find something before you start to show :thumbup:

Bridget - I'm not exactly sure. But I'm guessing either today or tomorrow would be considered 1DPO.


----------



## mapha2

Angelbaby_01 said:


> Haha no, the schedule would be more or less the same, only difference is you will wake at 5am for the day then. Lol
> 
> Hmmmmm for some reasons I miss those days, can't believe it. Haha
> 
> You will get your baby hun. Just hang in there. *hugs*

Are you back in SA Angel?


----------



## mapha2

Evening mama bears, I hope you all had a fabulous day. Take care and happy weekend.
Baby dust


----------



## confuzion

You too mapha!

First day period free for me this month! I'll be getting some sexy time tonight :happydance:. Freebie fun one before the stressful BDing begins.


----------



## Leinzlove

SailorGirl: Hoping the witch is continuing to BE GONE!!

Confuzion: AF stays for you too long! But yay for FREEBIE SEX! Dang I have never heard that before... I need to do that as well. Its usually CD8 or 9 to kill off dead spermies for the marathon.


----------



## mapha2

confuzion said:


> You too mapha!
> 
> First day period free for me this month! I'll be getting some sexy time tonight :happydance:. Freebie fun one before the stressful BDing begins.

Hahaha, nice one. I'm also having some jiggy tonight. Also first day period free. Happy dancing


----------



## Leinzlove

Mapha: Yay! Get Jiggy... Almost time to catch that Eggy!


----------



## confuzion

Aw our cycles our in sync. FX we get our BFPs together mapha!


----------



## bridget021182

So I was wanting to do the pineapple core. Well I dont know if I could do that. I hear that people say that it tears their mouth up. So I decided to get the supplement. I started that today just to make sure that I was starting it on time. I am so hoping that we caught the egg or will very soon. I am hoping to get my crosshairs tomorrow. I also got the royal jelly mainly for the healthy benefits that it has even not ttc and started that today too. Still doing the folic acid too. I have always had a hard time with prenatals so I am just doing folic acid and handling that well for now. I hope everyone else is doing great.


----------



## Leinzlove

Sounds awesome... I hope you got the eggy, too! :)


----------



## Angelbaby_01

mapha2 said:


> Angelbaby_01 said:
> 
> 
> Haha no, the schedule would be more or less the same, only difference is you will wake at 5am for the day then. Lol
> 
> Hmmmmm for some reasons I miss those days, can't believe it. Haha
> 
> You will get your baby hun. Just hang in there. *hugs*
> 
> Are you back in SA Angel?Click to expand...

I've been in SA the whole time, it's hubby that left and he will be back on the 13th of Feb.



confuzion said:


> You too mapha!
> 
> First day period free for me this month! I'll be getting some sexy time tonight :happydance:. Freebie fun one before the stressful BDing begins.




mapha2 said:


> confuzion said:
> 
> 
> You too mapha!
> 
> First day period free for me this month! I'll be getting some sexy time tonight :happydance:. Freebie fun one before the stressful BDing begins.
> 
> Hahaha, nice one. I'm also having some jiggy tonight. Also first day period free. Happy dancingClick to expand...

Enjou ladies!! :happydance:



bridget021182 said:


> So I was wanting to do the pineapple core. Well I dont know if I could do that. I hear that people say that it tears their mouth up. So I decided to get the supplement. I started that today just to make sure that I was starting it on time. I am so hoping that we caught the egg or will very soon. I am hoping to get my crosshairs tomorrow. I also got the royal jelly mainly for the healthy benefits that it has even not ttc and started that today too. Still doing the folic acid too. I have always had a hard time with prenatals so I am just doing folic acid and handling that well for now. I hope everyone else is doing great.

Pineapple core? Please tell me more. :flower:


AFM - I had a temp dip this morning and cp is high, soft and open and cm is watery. So hopefully I will ov soon. It's a good sign that it's on track and hope af would be on time then as well. Just sad that hubby isn't home so we can do the baby dance, but oh well. In the meantime I keep myself distracted with charting, exercising, loosing weight and taking extra supplements. I can't just wait to have my husband for normal sexy time.


----------



## confuzion

Yay for Oing Angelbaby :happydance:. Hopefully this sets you up for good timing to make a baby when hubby gets back :) I'll be testing the day he gets back. 

Mama bears - have any of you ever transitioned from period bleeding directly into creamy cm? I've got lots of it today. I was mighty surprised. I'm used to dry/sticky for a day or two at least.


----------



## Angelbaby_01

confuzion said:


> Yay for Oing Angelbaby :happydance:. Hopefully this sets you up for good timing to make a baby when hubby gets back :) I'll be testing the day he gets back.
> 
> Mama bears - have any of you ever transitioned from period bleeding directly into creamy cm? I've got lots of it today. I was mighty surprised. I'm used to dry/sticky for a day or two at least.

Thank you :) I hope it all works out next month for the both of us. You with a bfp and me with catching and egg. If everything goes well, then I will ov somewhere between 28th of Feb and 5th of March. So will test in Mid March just before hubby leaves again. 

As for the creamy cm. Yes, I do get it like that usually. Didn't this time around though. I think it's your body building up to ov (might still be on date) and hope this your bfp month!!!! :happydance:


----------



## confuzion

I didn't have much cm last cycle. So my body didn't help the spermies out too much. Hope this means it's gonna be a little more useful this time around!

Yay our BFPs are in sight :dance:


----------



## Angelbaby_01

confuzion said:


> I didn't have much cm last cycle. So my body didn't help the spermies out too much. Hope this means it's gonna be a little more useful this time around!
> 
> Yay our BFPs are in sight :dance:

The fact that you have creamy cm really looks promising already :happydance: Go get those swimmers this month. haha Weird suggestion, but ever thought of bd every other night for fun? Maybe put the stress of ttc one side and just have fun with hubby. This is how I got pregnant last time and I just made sure we have it covered around ov time as well.


----------



## confuzion

lol wish I could! But TTC would be in my head too much. For him too. He knows when I'm fertile and it gets to him. TTC is fun once it gets going but sometimes it's hard getting in the mood.


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Yes, I understand. It's hard to get it out of your mind once trying.


----------



## Leinzlove

October babies for all... I'm sitting out this cycle.


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Leinzlove said:


> October babies for all... I'm sitting out this cycle.

:hugs:


----------



## sailorsgirl

Bfn this morning, but im thinking that my dates are out and I may not be as many dpo as I thought. I didnt chart this month but I did keep an eye on cm. 
Am I right in thinking that ovulation occurs on the last day of ewcm? 
Xxx


----------



## Lulle

sailorsgirl said:


> Bfn this morning, but im thinking that my dates are out and I may not be as many dpo as I thought. I didnt chart this month but I did keep an eye on cm.
> Am I right in thinking that ovulation occurs on *the last day of ewcm*?
> Xxx

Yes, I think so. I had ewcm 5 days last cycle, and that should be about right if I OV'd on January 6th - my last day with ewcm. The day after it was just creamy. 

But - all these "golden rules" concerning OV - are not to be trusted by me anyways. I didn't even have a temp rise last cycle, but DID OV and I'm pregnant for sure.


----------



## confuzion

Sorry about the bfn sailorsgirl. I think as with any "rule" there are exceptions. For me, ovulation is the day after the last ewcm day. Hopefully you're just too early :hugs: and a BFP is around the corner.


----------



## Krippy

Leinzlove said:


> October babies for all... I'm sitting out this cycle.

:kiss: :hugs:


----------



## bridget021182

bridget021182 said:


> So I was wanting to do the pineapple core. Well I dont know if I could do that. I hear that people say that it tears their mouth up. So I decided to get the supplement. I started that today just to make sure that I was starting it on time. I am so hoping that we caught the egg or will very soon. I am hoping to get my crosshairs tomorrow. I also got the royal jelly mainly for the healthy benefits that it has even not ttc and started that today too. Still doing the folic acid too. I have always had a hard time with prenatals so I am just doing folic acid and handling that well for now. I hope everyone else is doing great.

Pineapple core? Please tell me more. :flower:


Eating the core of a pineapple during dpo 1-5 is supposed to help with implantation. you are supposed to take the core and cut it into 5 pieces to eat one piece a day. I found supplements that have the same thing in it that you would be eating the pineapple core for...bromelain. So I started that yesteday and today even though FF hasnt given me my crosshairs Im pretty sure when ovulation happened.


----------



## mapha2

Hello mama bears, help, some codes are just too foreign to me. What is ewcm (hahahaha) I'm lost


----------



## LeahLou

Egg white cervical mucus. It means you're fertile :)

I'm around 5-6dpo! I'm only going by the random spotting 6 days ago. 
So over this TTC thing!


----------



## mapha2

LeahLou said:


> Egg white cervical mucus. It means you're fertile :)
> 
> I'm around 5-6dpo! I'm only going by the random spotting 6 days ago.
> So over this TTC thing!

Hahahaha, thank you. :)


----------



## bridget021182

I just wish I would get my BFP so I didnt have to keep track of all this stuff. It is nuts all the stuff you keep track of while TTC. I hope we all get our BFP soon very soon.


----------



## LeahLou

Agreed Bridget!! Temping, opks, cm, cd, symptoms.. It's ridiculous!!


----------



## bridget021182

Yes. This is my first month temping, checking cm and cp, and using opk. I have never had to do this in the past so it is a little stressful. And then trying to plan it so that you :sex: at the right moment.....so glad I am now in the 2ww which now is going to drive me nuts too. If it doesnt happen this month maybe I will take a cycle off then try again....then again I really want a 2014 baby....might sound weird but if I am successful all my kids will be born in even years. My oldest was 2006 my youngest was 2008.


----------



## confuzion

I hear you bridget and leah! The only days I seem to truly enjoy are when I'm A.) not menstruating, B.) not fertile, and C.) not in my tww (HELLOOO symptom spotting).

So these few days (CD6-CD10) are my safe haven lol. I'm not crampy, I don't need to stress about BDing, and I'm most definitely NOT pregnant.

Good luck to you ladies! I need to update the front page.


----------



## bridget021182

I was so focused on checking everything and then started getting positive opk so early.


----------



## sailorsgirl

Cd30 for me, no sign of af and a bfn 2 days ago. Not sure whether to test tomorrow or leave it until the end of the week? Any ideas. Ps I have a tiny incline that I ovulated late at cd19. Any advice? This not knowing is driving me crazy.

Xxx


----------



## bridget021182

Spotting yesterday afternoon and evening but gone now. Nausea kicked in full force last night and is worse this morning.


----------



## mapha2

sailorsgirl said:


> Cd30 for me, no sign of af and a bfn 2 days ago. Not sure whether to test tomorrow or leave it until the end of the week? Any ideas. Ps I have a tiny incline that I ovulated late at cd19. Any advice? This not knowing is driving me crazy.
> 
> Xxx

I understand you fully. This roller coaster is really tiring. I will say wait, however its easier said than done. Good luck, I'm holding thumbs for youn hope the witch stays away


----------



## Krippy

mapha2 said:


> sailorsgirl said:
> 
> 
> Cd30 for me, no sign of af and a bfn 2 days ago. Not sure whether to test tomorrow or leave it until the end of the week? Any ideas. Ps I have a tiny incline that I ovulated late at cd19. Any advice? This not knowing is driving me crazy.
> 
> Xxx
> 
> I understand you fully. This roller coaster is really tiring. I will say wait, however its easier said than done. Good luck, I'm holding thumbs for youn hope the witch stays awayClick to expand...

I was going to say the same thing! FXd for you hun!


----------



## sailorsgirl

Thank you, thats exactly what I need lol. I know I need to wait, but the temptation to poas is high. Ill take it a day at a time...no testing tomorrow at least haha. I think I have an addiction. 

Xxx


----------



## Krippy

I hear ya darling...I am going back and forth on whether to test tomorrow or not at 7 DPO. Going to try to wait until Wednesday, I hope. Too many BFNs the last few cycles. So disppointing...


----------



## sailorsgirl

Krippy said:


> I hear ya darling...I am going back and forth on whether to test tomorrow or not at 7 DPO. Going to try to wait until Wednesday, I hope. Too many BFNs the last few cycles. So disppointing...

Ah good luck!! We need to hold each other off testing tomorrow :) xx


----------



## confuzion

Good luck Krippy and sailorsgirl! FX for you girls!


----------



## confuzion

My DH is sick with a cold :( BDing--if it happens. Isn't gonna be any fun. Boo!


----------



## 3Minions

Add me to the bfp club


----------



## confuzion

Minions! You haven't been around. Good to hear from you :)

Congrats on the BFP!! When are you due?


----------



## 3Minions

October 13th. Canadian Thanksgiving weekend. If this works out I'll most definitely have something to be thankful for.


----------



## confuzion

It will work out hon! Gotta be positive for that little baby in there!


----------



## Rahma

.


----------



## sailorsgirl

Congratulations minions!!

Ah so the witch got me.

Keeping my fingers crossed for the rest of you ladies.

Xxxx


----------



## confuzion

So sorry sailorsgirl :hugs:

You'll catch that egg this cycle! FX. New starts are good sometimes. And at least AF doesn't come empty handed. She gives us a new opportunity!


----------



## Rahma

.


----------



## Krippy

confuzion said:


> My DH is sick with a cold :( BDing--if it happens. Isn't gonna be any fun. Boo!

Uggghh...That was us a couple of cycles ago! So hard... :(


----------



## Krippy

sailorsgirl said:


> Congratulations minions!!
> 
> Ah so the witch got me.
> 
> Keeping my fingers crossed for the rest of you ladies.
> 
> Xxxx

Darn witch! :growlmad:


----------



## kazine

Looks like I'm back here again ladies :cry:


----------



## Krippy

kazine said:


> Looks like I'm back here again ladies :cry:

I am so sorry Kazine :hugs:


----------



## Angelbaby_01

I am so sorry kazine. :-( 

Xxxx


----------



## lesh07

Hi ladies. Sorry for all the new angels. :(

I have been pretty busy these past few days. I have been testing as i ovulated earlier than my chart said i should on day cd11 so am 8dpo all negatives obviously but still feel out due to missing the eggy by half a day i think? I am hoping we caught it just in time but were see. xxx


----------



## confuzion

I know Krippy it stinks. Looks like October baby is most likely out. We were supposed to start BDing tomorrow. I guess we will see how he feels tomorrow night. As of this morning he's not looking too good.


----------



## confuzion

kazine said:


> Looks like I'm back here again ladies :cry:

I'm sorry hon :hugs:. I know I already said this on the miscarriage support thread but really don't hesitate if you ever need to vent. We all know what it's like. I just KNOW the next one is going to stick!


----------



## confuzion

Good luck Lesh! And anyone else waiting to test!


----------



## LeahLou

So so sorry kazine :( we all know the pain. I second confuzion! We're here for you!

Losses change you. We watched our wedding video last night and I looked so innocent. I had no idea we were about to loose our baby when I thought I made it to the safe zone and be followed up by a cp.. Sometimes I wish I could go back and give myself advice. Oh well. I definitely think a vow renewal will be good for us in a couple years. (Lots of wedding drama so we want a redo)

Onto more light heartedness! 7-8 dpo and testing with wondfos! :haha:


----------



## confuzion

Woohoo Leah. Fingers and toes crossed that I'll be adding you to the BFP list soon!


----------



## LeahLou

That'd be such a blessing if it happened!


----------



## Mrs_chris_36

So sorry Kazine....you know i read through lots of threads and stalk quite a lot and it really saddens me that so many have to go through such tough times...it all seems to unfair ....but the cliche 'what does not kill us makes us stronger' can be applied to all us ladies that have known such loss.

As Sarah (confuzion) said we all know this pain and if people need to offload/vent/cry this is the place to do it...we can't take away your grief but we can help to make you feel stronger and understood...

3minions, i've been wondering where you've been hiding yourself! i'm so pleased you are able to share such wonderful news...congratulations!!

Today i am 4 days post ovulation...i really think we probably missed the egg this time...but....i'm already symptom spotting which is sooooo stupid as there couldn't possibly be symptoms at this early stage duh!.....i think it started because (tmi warning)...i've felt really wet....and on closer inspection i have loads of CWCM i put the info into my fertility ap and it said that was a sign of falling pregnant (which i didn't know)...if it hadn't told me i would have been non the wiser!!!

So i'm now 4 days post ovulation and playing that annoying waiting game


----------



## 3Minions

Thanks Andrea. I was busy shoveling snow and chipping ice, lol.


----------



## Rahma

.


----------



## Lulle

Sorry, Kazine :(

Good luck to the rest of you ( I'm so tired these days and barely online)


----------



## Rahma

.


----------



## ckm

Congrats 3Minions!

Kazine I am so sorry about your news lots of hugs going your way! :hugs:

I haven't logged on for days and it feels like I've missed chapters in everyone's journeys :friends: so I just want to say good luck to everyone and FX for all of you!


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Hi ladies,

I've been away for a few days. I have some catching up to do. Hope you are all well.

xxx


----------



## LeahLou

8-9 dpo wondfo :blush: I _think_ I see something?


----------



## confuzion

I see it Leah!!! Test tomorrow with an FRER. Looks like the makings of a BFP to me!!

Andrea - Good luck hon. I think you definitely have a good chance at having caught that eggy. Can't wait to see what happens!


----------



## LeahLou

I tested smu and it's still there! I'm getting myself worked up... Haha. 
I only have a blue dye ept till next check! I'll wait till 12dpo to test with it!


----------



## confuzion

Lol I'd be getting worked up too. It's definitely there! Can't wait for your EPT!


----------



## Mrs_chris_36

What's EPT?


----------



## confuzion

It's a brand of home pregnancy tests. EPT stands for early pregnancy test I believe.


----------



## Renaendel

I saw this thread and the gif just spoke to me. I hope I can find some good ladies in here for support that have gone through similar things and still keep their sense of humor.

My losses were one year ago. The first twin was jan 27 naturally and the second was removed surgically in Feb 2nd. I am a little raw today as right on schedule the witch showed up. Ok, maybe more like sobbing in the bathtub eating a personal pizza kind of raw. I have avoided the loss forums for a year now, but I think it is time to bit the bullet and accept that I am not alone.

Good luck Leah! What I see looks like a faint wide line with color.


----------



## Leinzlove

Congrats Minions! Yayayayayayayay! This baby is the sticking! 

Sailorsgirl: I'm sorry the witch showed. May this brand new cycle be the one that brings your beautiful rainbow baby.

Confuzion: Yay for BD, bring on O now! :)

Krippy: COME ON GIRL!!! LETS SEE THOSE LINES! :)

Bridget: I'm hoping the spotting was implantation and not the darn :witch: showing up. Come back now and update with your BFP!

Kazine: I'm so sorry for your loss.... A rainbow is waiting.

Leah: Line looks beautiful. I'd think if you took another test even the blue dye it would be BFP with a line looking like that. I get faint lines on IC and they look darker with other tests. Regardless, EEEEEK! Be excited! This is your rainbow!!!

AFM: Fertile window, Not Trying and its a constant battle with myself to keep not trying. So far I'm winning in hopes of a beautiful November Rainbow (Anniversary BABY)!


----------



## Leinzlove

Renaendel said:


> I saw this thread and the gif just spoke to me. I hope I can find some good ladies in here for support that have gone through similar things and still keep their sense of humor.
> 
> My losses were one year ago. The first twin was jan 27 naturally and the second was removed surgically in Feb 2nd. I am a little raw today as right on schedule the witch showed up. Ok, maybe more like sobbing in the bathtub eating a personal pizza kind of raw. I have avoided the loss forums for a year now, but I think it is time to bit the bullet and accept that I am not alone.
> 
> Good luck Leah! What I see looks like a faint wide line with color.

I'm so sorry for your losses... And also that the witch showed. You've came to the right place. So many many wonderful ladies. I couldn't get through all of the hard stuff with my miscarriages, and other losses in my life.

I hope this brand new cycle brings you your Rainbow baby. :hugs:


----------



## confuzion

Renaendel said:


> I saw this thread and the gif just spoke to me. I hope I can find some good ladies in here for support that have gone through similar things and still keep their sense of humor.
> 
> My losses were one year ago. The first twin was jan 27 naturally and the second was removed surgically in Feb 2nd. I am a little raw today as right on schedule the witch showed up. Ok, maybe more like sobbing in the bathtub eating a personal pizza kind of raw. I have avoided the loss forums for a year now, but I think it is time to bit the bullet and accept that I am not alone.
> 
> Good luck Leah! What I see looks like a faint wide line with color.

I hear you. Some days are harder than others. Whether the anniversary of the day you lost your baby, or the would-be-due-date. It all plain sucks.

You certainly are not alone! And despite our losses, this is a pretty positive group of ladies so hopefully we can cheer you up from time to time :winkwink:. Hope this new cycle bring you a rainbow. Welcome aboard the humping mama bear train! We hump until we just can't hump anymore :haha:.


----------



## confuzion

I'm sorry you're having a hard time not trying Leinz. Hopefully once O days passes, you'll feel glad that you gave yourself a break :hugs:


----------



## mapha2

Good evening beautiful mama bears. 
Congratualations Minions and a happy healthy 9 months
Kazine, iam so sorry for your loss hun, hugs
Welcome Renae, so sorry for your loss too.

Good nyt mama's


----------



## Krippy

Leinzlove said:


> Congrats Minions! Yayayayayayayay! This baby is the sticking!
> 
> Sailorsgirl: I'm sorry the witch showed. May this brand new cycle be the one that brings your beautiful rainbow baby.
> 
> Confuzion: Yay for BD, bring on O now! :)
> 
> Krippy: COME ON GIRL!!! LETS SEE THOSE LINES! :)
> 
> Bridget: I'm hoping the spotting was implantation and not the darn :witch: showing up. Come back now and update with your BFP!
> 
> Kazine: I'm so sorry for your loss.... A rainbow is waiting.
> 
> Leah: Line looks beautiful. I'd think if you took another test even the blue dye it would be BFP with a line looking like that. I get faint lines on IC and they look darker with other tests. Regardless, EEEEEK! Be excited! This is your rainbow!!!
> 
> AFM: Fertile window, Not Trying and its a constant battle with myself to keep not trying. So far I'm winning in hopes of a beautiful November Rainbow (Anniversary BABY)!

No test = no line, lol. Not feeling great about this cycle and I don't want to see any unecessary BFNs and I only have ICs and I don't trust them. Feeling extremely down and emotional...Feel like I am going to break down and never be able to get back up again. Having some issues at home with DH and it is wearing on me...

I know that feeling of not being able to try but you want to so bad. Thinking of you Leinz...


----------



## Krippy

Renaendel said:


> I saw this thread and the gif just spoke to me. I hope I can find some good ladies in here for support that have gone through similar things and still keep their sense of humor.
> 
> My losses were one year ago. The first twin was jan 27 naturally and the second was removed surgically in Feb 2nd. I am a little raw today as right on schedule the witch showed up. Ok, maybe more like sobbing in the bathtub eating a personal pizza kind of raw. I have avoided the loss forums for a year now, but I think it is time to bit the bullet and accept that I am not alone.
> 
> Good luck Leah! What I see looks like a faint wide line with color.

Sorry for your loss hun...


----------



## kazine

I just can't wait 'til ovulation so I can hope for another BFP. Maybe by the time testing comes around, if I get a BFN, it'll be far enough along for this MC to stop hurting as much. Maybe.


----------



## LeahLou

Thanks y'all! I'm hoping beyond hoping this is it! Just trying to not let myself go cause it could just be a bad batch of tests. 

I'm so sorry Re for your twin loss :( my 4th mc and longest pregnancy last year was twins. I still have my down days :( DH brought pizza and the movie, Bad Grandpa, last night to pull my spirits up and it did. He can be so sweet. 

Fx we get more sticky bfps here!!


----------



## Leinzlove

KRIPPY: OMG! I can't wait for you to test! OCTOBER BABIES FOR US ALL! I'm proud that you can wait... For being impatient, you are PATIENT! I've felt out more than once and SAW beautiful lines. 

CONFUZION: Yeah! Waiting really isn't my thing...

Kazine: I'm so sorry hun! Loss hurts forever. But, you will be holding your rainbow soon. :hugs:

Leah: Can't wait to see your next test! I'm glad you are in high spirits.

AFM: I better start OPK! Found myself upstairs with DH awhile ago... AND he didn't pull out. Yeah, I knew this was going to happen. Baby Fever is strong...


----------



## sailorsgirl

Ah good luck krippy.

And I hope this is it for you leah!

Cd3, this is dragging lol. Cant wait for af to disappear so we can get into ttc again.

Xxx


----------



## kazine

CD4. Groan. Don't even know if I'm going to ovulate this month.


----------



## Angelbaby_01

We lost a baby girl, no genetic or chromosomal abnormalities. cleared to ttc again from the doctor.

I am so heartbroken, cant's stop crying. :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## LeahLou

Wow.. That's got to be heart breaking. I wish we could've gotten results. 

I'm so sorry kazine. It's so hard to have to start over.

9/10 dpo

Confused. Top one is obvious, bottom is nada both with FMU!


----------



## mapha2

Hello ladies, so tomorrow is hubby's birthday. Any ideas on what to do? I need something special. I'm not sure whether to cook or take him out. :)


----------



## Mrs_chris_36

:haha:We'll that would depend on what your cooking is like :haha:


----------



## Mrs_chris_36

So quick question you ladies are all a lot smarter when it comes to ovulation questions than me, this month I got my flashing smiley on weds 22nd and a solid on the Thursday 23rd when do you think I might have actually ovulated?


----------



## bridget021182

Hi ladies....So everything has given me BFN. I had an appt for a weight check at the OB and they always ask how Im feeling. So I ran down the list of symptoms and told them I have been off my med for a few weeks. Doc wanted to talk to me so he said that he wanted to do a blood draw and see what we got. Im now waiting on that to come back. I am currently 7dpo.


----------



## mapha2

Andreabond78 said:


> :haha:We'll that would depend on what your cooking is like :haha:

Hahaha, I think I'm not too bad


----------



## confuzion

Andreabond78 said:


> So quick question you ladies are all a lot smarter when it comes to ovulation questions than me, this month I got my flashing smiley on weds 22nd and a solid on the Thursday 23rd when do you think I might have actually ovulated?

From what I understand, ovulation is the day after the solid smiley. So Friday the 24th I'm guessing.


----------



## confuzion

mapha2 said:


> Hello ladies, so tomorrow is hubby's birthday. Any ideas on what to do? I need something special. I'm not sure whether to cook or take him out. :)

My husband's birthday is coming up too (feb 2nd). I always cook so that wouldn't make anything special lol. But think I will make him all his favorite desserts.

Edit: and maybe a little sexual favor action :haha:.


----------



## Mrs_chris_36

So af is due on tues but today my back is really killing me...total af pain if I'm not mistaken :-( really think I'm out this cycle


----------



## kazine

Just had someone jump down my throat on another forum because I said that miscarrying is "the hardest thing when you don't have a living baby". This person instantly assumed I meant that miscarrying when you already have a child "isn't as bad" and tried to guilt me about how hurtful I was being. I wasn't even having a conversation with her, I'd started a new thread for women TTC their first after a loss :(. She approached me and decided to be offended by what I'd said and accusing me of trying to compete over who is in the most pain or some bull****.

Ugh.


----------



## confuzion

Back pain is also a pregnancy symptom Andrea! Don't count yourself out yet!


----------



## confuzion

That's terrible kazine. I don't know why women have to be so hard on each other. Loss is hard no matter when it happens but I think there's an added fear when you don't have living children that it may never happen. Not that it takes anything away from the pain of losing a pregnancy no matter what, but that added element definitely makes the journey even more difficult. 

It's not a competition. I hate that some women have to take everything personally instead of offering support. Which is what these forums were made for.


----------



## kazine

confuzion said:


> That's terrible kazine. I don't know why women have to be so hard on each other. Loss is hard no matter when it happens but I think there's an added fear when you don't have living children that it may never happen. Not that it takes anything away from the pain of losing a pregnancy no matter what, but that added element definitely makes the journey even more difficult.
> 
> It's not a competition. I hate that some women have to take everything personally instead of offering support. Which is what these forums were made for.

I started the thread recently and have had 3 women decide they're offended by that single comment so I've just thought fuck the thread now, I'm clearly not allowed to post my feelings anywhere without being jumped on.

There was a reason I started a thread for those who didn't have any living children and that was the reason. Maybe I would say things that offended people who already did have chidlren. And I didn't mean to do that so that's why I started the thread but clearly it was in vain.

I only want one baby.

One.

And I don't have any.

And I know there are people out there who share my pain. But apparently expressing it is just too offensive to people who just have to lay the guilt on thick.


----------



## confuzion

I hear you. I'm in the same situation. No living kids. And I want one so bad. Our house is so lonely. Sorry you had a bad experience with that thread. You have nothing to feel guilty for. Forget anyone who says otherwise.


----------



## kazine

I'm just so angry I could cry.

I'm being accused of "isolating" people from that thread by saying it's for women without any living children. And then they complain about the things that women without any living children might say.

:cry:


----------



## confuzion

Well sometimes threads are geared towards certain people. 

There's Christian threads, secular threads, TTC #1, 2, or 3 threads, TTCAL threads. The whole point of it all is to bring people who are experiencing something similar together. I do find that the ladies on BnB are much nicer than ladies on other forums though lol.


----------



## kazine

confuzion said:


> Well sometimes threads are geared towards certain people.
> 
> There's Christian threads, secular threads, TTC #1, 2, or 3 threads, TTCAL threads. The whole point of it all is to bring people who are experiencing something similar together. I do find that the ladies on BnB are much nicer than ladies on other forums though lol.

I know right :/ It's annoying, I mean, imagine pregnant women who had never had a loss coming to the miscarriage forum and getting annoyed that they're being isolated from the support threads! :dohh:


----------



## confuzion

Lol. True. Don't let it get you down :hugs:


----------



## kazine

:hugs: Thanks.

Obviously I don't mean to offend people. I lost my baby 2 days ago, making people feel bad about losing their babies is the last thing on my mind!


----------



## LeahLou

I'm so sorry Kazine. People need to be more sensitive. Everyone's experience is different. For ME, it's harder to have a loss with a living child because 1) I know what I'm missing out on 2) explaining to my 2 year old that her sibling isn't in mommy's belly anymore 3) you have to keep going because you are a mommy 24/7 (at least for me cause I stay at home). Some days I would love to just not care and sit in my room with a big thing of brownies and Ice cream for days watching movies, but I can't cause I have someone I take care of. 
BUT, that doesn't mean your losses mean any less or mine are worse than yours. A loss is a loss no matter what situation you're in. :hugs:

Did y'all see my tests this morning?? Bottom of pg 86!


----------



## Mrs_chris_36

confuzion said:


> Back pain is also a pregnancy symptom Andrea! Don't count yourself out yet!

:hugs: you're always so positive Sarah it's so lovely

I'm still getting lots off cm and for the last 2 days I've had sore nipples I never get sore boobs, I've been peeing constantly and up 4-5 Times during the night for the last 2 nights...but I think it's probably totally in my head :dohh:


----------



## confuzion

LeahLou said:


> Wow.. That's got to be heart breaking. I wish we could've gotten results.
> 
> I'm so sorry kazine. It's so hard to have to start over.
> 
> 9/10 dpo
> View attachment 727563
> 
> Confused. Top one is obvious, bottom is nada both with FMU!

Sorry I missed this Leah. You're right. But for a lot of women fmu actually isn't as good as smu!


----------



## Mrs_chris_36

kazine said:


> Just had someone jump down my throat on another forum because I said that miscarrying is "the hardest thing when you don't have a living baby". This person instantly assumed I meant that miscarrying when you already have a child "isn't as bad" and tried to guilt me about how hurtful I was being. I wasn't even having a conversation with her, I'd started a new thread for women TTC their first after a loss :(. She approached me and decided to be offended by what I'd said and accusing me of trying to compete over who is in the most pain or some bull****.
> 
> Ugh.

Alas kazine there are people out there that decide to have a look at something that isn't necessarily geared towards their circumstances and so end up feeling annoyed or taking something personally or the wrong way because they don't understand...screw em...Sorry if it sounds harsh but if they get offended by something that's in them not you you are not responsible for how they react to something, what you expressed was your opinion, which is you are entitled to, there was no malice intended so it's their problem. I too have no children, I've had 1 mc and 2 chemicals, I totally understand where you are coming from....because oooh guess what that thread was geared towards me who is in the same situation and has been through the same things x


----------



## confuzion

Andreabond78 said:


> confuzion said:
> 
> 
> Back pain is also a pregnancy symptom Andrea! Don't count yourself out yet!
> 
> :hugs: you're always so positive Sarah it's so lovely
> 
> I'm still getting lots off cm and for the last 2 days I've had sore nipples I never get sore boobs, I've been peeing constantly and up 4-5 Times during the night for the last 2 nights...but I think it's probably totally in my head :dohh:Click to expand...

Lol but I wasn't just trying to be positive! It's true :haha:!

I don't think it's in your head. I see a BFP in your near future!


----------



## Leinzlove

I don't know what MC is like without having a baby! I don't agree that they should jump down your throat. But I think the person is thinking you are considering your MC harder than others because you don't have children. But its all hard... Miscarriage is a pain that never goes away for anyone whom experiences it. We can't classify who's pain is worse. It's all loss and we all grieve differently. It's a very evil, hard thing.

And the fear... that fear that you will never have a baby. That's the same fear experienced with each Mom who wants another. You think you will never get it. BUT YOU WILL! WE ALL WILL! WE WILL ALL HAVE RAINBOWS! 

I've been here before with a MMC between my 2 children. I was with a lot of Ladies on these threads like we all are now. THEY ALL HAVE RAINBOWS!!! Some are carrying #2 or #4 NOW! I agree with Confuzion, there is no competition. We will all reach the same destination. A beautiful rainbow to take home!

Bridget: Even if the blood test says BFN, which it might you could definitely be pregnant. 7dpo is so early, if implantation hasn't occurred, even the blood test would be negative. (The most common time for implantation to take place is 8dpo.) Eeeek! Bring on that BFP!

Leah: You need to put yourself out of testing misery. I clearly do see lines on them all. And if these tests are positive FRER will be too. I'm so ready to say CONGRATULATIONS! :)


----------



## kazine

Still arguing on this stupid thread grrrrrrrr

I know I should just ignore it but people are being assholes and trying to tell me that women who have MCd and dont have any living children DON'T have different feelings from those who do have living children.


----------



## Leinzlove

What's wrong with our feelings being different? Even without # of children involved, our feelings are different. We are different people.

We are entitled to our own feelings.


----------



## kazine

I know. I don't understand these people. I literally have stated a million times

I didn't mean that MC hurts less if you have a child.
I didn't mean that MC hurts less if you have a child.
I didn't mean that MC hurts less if you have a child.
I didn't mean that MC hurts less if you have a child.
I didn't mean that MC hurts less if you have a child.

Then people keep coming back and telling me that is what I meant!

I could scream.

You think these people arguing, the ones WITH children, could be a bit more grown up.


----------



## confuzion

Honestly kazine, I would avoid that thread and that stress. It's the last thing you need after what you've just experienced.


----------



## kazine

Yeah, a moderator has closed it now.

On another note. When I went to the hospital when I was miscarrying they basically took a urine test which came back negative and then did nothing.

Didn't take blood tests or want any followups so I don't know what my levels were or anything. And I don't even know if I'm going to have fully miscarried properly.

I was 4+2. Should I have had more care?


----------



## confuzion

I've never had a miscarriage that early so I'm not sure. But I would think you would miscarry fully because there's not that much for your uterus to clear. I don't think you'll need to worry about it. If the pregnancy test was negative your levels must be low and your body is taking care of you. I think when you stop bleeding you should ovulate normally. 

With my first miscarriage the midwife told me as long as even a regular urine test is negative my body should be recovering just fine.


----------



## Leinzlove

I'm glad they closed that thread DOWN!

They usually don't do anything with early losses unless you've had 3 in a row. They are the most common and happen 70% of the time. Just usually before we know it.

Be good to yourself hun! :hugs: 

You should ovulate when you normally do and you're more fertile after miscarriage.


----------



## kazine

Well that's good news that it should all be okay I suppose.

Luckily for me there's a recurrent miscarriage clinic at my local hospital which is on my actual street just in case I need it... Hopefully not but I'm starting to lose hope :(


----------



## Leinzlove

Don't lose hope! Just keep trying! The odds are always in our favor.


----------



## Renaendel

Wow this thread moves fast!

Kazine, sorry people were so insensitive and were unwilling to read what you actually wrote. It probably isn't the stress you needed right now. A day after it happens it rocks your world, the same as a year from when it happens. You have great support here and I am glad you felt comfortable enough here to voice what you needed. It says a lot about the kind of ladies in this forum.

Andrea, having to pee frequently in the middle of the night is one of the best signs out there. If stuff is bad enough to wake you up, it means it is actually happening, you can't be imagining it. Good luck!!

Leahlou, I had a hard time seeing stuff on the tests but I have the eyes of an 80 year old man. (Well except for my tests which I can spot a line or a shadow at 100 paces). :D

Maphy- my hubbies bday is on the 10th. Maybe we will all make birthday babies!

I am sure I probably missed people, if I did sorry and :hugs:

Afm-not much, just the lovely witch and a realization that we started this journey 15 months ago. Crazy. As we had to go back to WTT while I healed it is more like 8 months copious nookie activity. Just taking advantage of the witch to splurge a tiny bit with my food. Worth it.


----------



## Leinzlove

Renae: Splurge away! I'd like some of the food you are having.


----------



## bridget021182

Leinzlove said:


> I don't know what MC is like without having a baby! I don't agree that they should jump down your throat. But I think the person is thinking you are considering your MC harder than others because you don't have children. But its all hard... Miscarriage is a pain that never goes away for anyone whom experiences it. We can't classify who's pain is worse. It's all loss and we all grieve differently. It's a very evil, hard thing.
> 
> And the fear... that fear that you will never have a baby. That's the same fear experienced with each Mom who wants another. You think you will never get it. BUT YOU WILL! WE ALL WILL! WE WILL ALL HAVE RAINBOWS!
> 
> I've been here before with a MMC between my 2 children. I was with a lot of Ladies on these threads like we all are now. THEY ALL HAVE RAINBOWS!!! Some are carrying #2 or #4 NOW! I agree with Confuzion, there is no competition. We will all reach the same destination. A beautiful rainbow to take home!
> 
> Bridget: Even if the blood test says BFN, which it might you could definitely be pregnant. 7dpo is so early, if implantation hasn't occurred, even the blood test would be negative. (The most common time for implantation to take place is 8dpo.) Eeeek! Bring on that BFP!
> 
> Leah: You need to put yourself out of testing misery. I clearly do see lines on them all. And if these tests are positive FRER will be too. I'm so ready to say CONGRATULATIONS! :)

Oh I understand. I know that it is early and so does he. So as soon as I get even the faintest line to call him and start the progesterone script. I kinda want to start it now because Im pretty sure I will get the BFP but not sure what that will do if anything.


----------



## Leinzlove

Bridget: I don't know anything about progesterone. What does the Dr. advise? I hope you are about to see your BFP. 

I'm going to ask my Dr. about progesterone because I had 3 early losses in 4 months. 2 of those I had BFP's during the bleeding. The other time the lines went faint. 

My appt. is Feb. 19. Scheduled right after AF's departure. However, I hope that she's not going to arrive!


----------



## Leinzlove

P.S. I surely hope you all aren't getting sick of me.

Also I wish KRIPPY would update. It's one of the reasons I keep showing up here at BNB. I'm pretty sure she's gotten that BFP today!!!


----------



## Rahma

.


----------



## Leinzlove

I know right. Who hides out at 10dpo? lol


----------



## lesh07

Sorry for all the hassle your getting Kazine. 

I am already the lucky mum to 5 lovely kids age ranging 13-nearly 2 and I have to admit my miscarriage that I had was complete devastation to me, I was angry at the universe, Jealous of other pregnant women that just found out they were pregnant, Almost lost my husband due to constant crying and bitterness towards him and I suffered terrible greiving. It has only been this past week that I have felt normal and really looking forward to trying again next month (As pretty sure out this month). So my grief over my early mc I would say is as bad as anyone else who is probably suffering right now. 

We all deal with these things in different ways, but all the heartache I believe is the same for everyone. xxx

On a lighter note! Hope everyone is doing well. xx


----------



## mapha2

Mama Bears, my right ovary is soar. It has some burning sensation. Any idea on what's happening to me. I can't afford to get sick, need some dance tonight, its hubby's birthday


----------



## Krippy

Leinzlove said:


> P.S. I surely hope you all aren't getting sick of me.
> 
> Also I wish KRIPPY would update. It's one of the reasons I keep showing up here at BNB. I'm pretty sure she's gotten that BFP today!!!

Didn't test...I just can't bring myself to do it. I don't feel strong enough to see a BFN. In a really sad place right now and don't know how to get out of it and I don't think getting a BFN will help. I really do not feel pregnant at all this month. :cry: Raif also had a rough night so I peed a couple of time in the night and didn't want to waste a FRER. I won't use ICs anymore as I don't trust them

I appreciate your support though Ladies. Might wait til Sunday or Monday at 12 or 13 DPO so that I will know for sure and I won't waste my time and money. :shrug:


----------



## Krippy

Leinzlove said:


> I know right. Who hides out at 10dpo? lol

Hahahah! This girl does, lol~ :shipw::help::dog:


----------



## lesh07

So sorry your feeling low krippy. Hugs to you hun. Hopefully if this isn't either of our month we will both be preggers next month. Mine today were neg for sure i think. xx


----------



## Krippy

lesh07 said:


> So sorry your feeling low krippy. Hugs to you hun. Hopefully if this isn't either of our month we will both be preggers next month. Mine today were neg for sure i think. xx

Thanks Lesh. Sorry for your BFN :growlmad:


----------



## 3Minions

Mapha, could you be ovulating or could it just be gas? I had SUCH bad stuck gas for months after my m/c at one point I thought it was appendicitis.... Just a stuck fart. I felt so stupid.


----------



## confuzion

Aw everyone's feeling down. Wish I could sprinkle happiness all over this thread :haha:

It's a bit early. I think we will be seeing some BFPs soon! Cheer up lovely ladies!

AFM - I'm so annoyed that I didn't get to take my temperature up properly this morning. Gr. I woke up an hour after falling asleep and my temp was 97.9, which is high. But I don't usually ovulate CD12--it's never happened. So I don't know if my temp was high because I indeed ovulated or if it's just messed up because I didn't get enough sleep.

I didn't log the temp into fertility friend as I feel it will just throw off my chart. If I get a low temp tomorrow, I will chalk it up to not enough sleep. Hope I haven't ovulated, it would compromise the BDing schedule I made at the beginning of the cycle, make me feel out of control :wacko:, and go from relaxed to crazy in the tww lol.


----------



## Mrs_chris_36

Just curious......When you're pregnant do you typically get the same symptoms or can they be different each time?


----------



## confuzion

They can definitely be different each time. Though some women do notice some symptoms unique to them every time they are pregnant.

For my two short lived pregnancies, it was almost day and night different.


----------



## BSelck24

Hey Ladies! Mind if I join? I know I'm a little late to this group but I noticed some of you had a miscarriage right around the same time I did (Oct 31st, 2013) and were waiting for AF around the same time I was. My first miscarriage in Oct 2012, I got my first AF exactly 5 weeks afterwards. This time around, I waited until Dec 28, nearly 8 weeks for AF to arrive! I've had natural miscarriages both times but the second time around I was nearly 12 weeks so that could have made a difference. 

The other bizarre thing was that on Dec 28th I only bled Brown blood for only 2 days? 

So finally, On Jan 22nd, I started what I am calling my first REAL period after my MS as I bled red blood for 4-5 days. 

Sooooo, this means I am officially back on the TTC train! I do use OPKs and I have started tracking them as of yesterday. Hubby and I will be trying to DTD every other day as of today :)

Wish me luck! I would LOVE a 2014 BFP!!


----------



## confuzion

Hi bselck :hi:

I remember seeing your loss when I was still in first tri before having my own loss. 

So sorry for your losses. You are more than welcome to hop onto this thread. The ladies are FANTASTIC. Hope you get your 2014 BFP very very soon!


----------



## Leinzlove

With each pregnancy for me they've all been different. The last three pregnancies ended early and they were all cramping at 5dpo that didn't let up. With #2, I had no symptoms prior to my BFP. With #1, I had every possible symptom and didn't even know what a 2ww was. 

Krippy: I'm so sorry you are in a bad place. :( I sure hope you are ok. I don't blame you for not testing. But, I'm so impatient waiting for your BFP as well. It sure does waste time and money. The last 4 cycles... I don't even know how much I spent on pregnancy tests just watching them stay faint or go negative. :( TTC is such a dang roller coaster. I doubt though I could have your patience. But, it is easier if I feel like I'm not pregnant, which is rarely the case. All my love and hugs and I hope your spirits are lifted soon. Give Raif kisses all over, that's sure to be of some help. :hugs:

Lesh: Sorry about the BFN! May this be the last one you see! :) 9dpo... As you know that's very early yet. :)

Bsleck: I'm sorry for your losses. This is a good group! Glad to see you back on the wagon and I hope you get your sticky BFP SOOOOON, like yesterday! 

Confuzion: You should be good. Keep getting the swimmers... You'll get some good temps the next few days and there will be no doubt of when you did ovulate. October is the month! :) :) :) VALENTINE'S BFP! Awwwweeeeee. 

I agree this thread is depressing me. It shouldn't. LOOK AT THE FRONT PAGE!!! The BFP'S keep on coming!!


----------



## Rahma

.


----------



## Rahma

.


----------



## Leinzlove

Rahma: So exciting!!! Almost time for your first appointment!!! I'm glad they were nice and it would be nice of you to take flowers and a card. You are so sweet!

I hope you feel better and the flu takes off NOW!


----------



## confuzion

Good morning mama bears :hi:

So my early ovulation was confirmed :( Boo! My body is not cooperating or acting itself lately. 

I still took my temp earlier than usual but had plenty of sleep this time. So I don't think there's any denying it :nope:.

So that makes me 2 DPO. We did BD on CD10, 11, and 12. So I should still have a good chance. I just don't feel as optimistic as I would if I ovulated on time the way I planned with the amount of BDing that I was counting on. Oh well. At least I can tell my husband he can get a break from BDing tonight. I've been wearing the poor guy out :haha:. Thankfully BDing wasn't too stressful this month. I still plan on testing on the 13th. I'll just be 14 DPO not 12 DPO. And AF is due that day. 

Feel better Rahma!


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Hallo ladies!

Welcome BSelck24!

Well ladies, seems my body is back to normal. I am 3dpo according to ff and hopefully af will show on time on the 13th and can we start bd on the 28th. Excitement!!!! (well, we will bd anyway lol I miss my hubby)

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/4bdb2a/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## Krippy

Leinzlove said:


> With each pregnancy for me they've all been different. The last three pregnancies ended early and they were all cramping at 5dpo that didn't let up. With #2, I had no symptoms prior to my BFP. With #1, I had every possible symptom and didn't even know what a 2ww was.
> 
> Krippy: I'm so sorry you are in a bad place. :( I sure hope you are ok. I don't blame you for not testing. But, I'm so impatient waiting for your BFP as well. It sure does waste time and money. The last 4 cycles... I don't even know how much I spent on pregnancy tests just watching them stay faint or go negative. :( TTC is such a dang roller coaster. I doubt though I could have your patience. But, it is easier if I feel like I'm not pregnant, which is rarely the case. All my love and hugs and I hope your spirits are lifted soon. Give Raif kisses all over, that's sure to be of some help. :hugs:
> 
> Lesh: Sorry about the BFN! May this be the last one you see! :) 9dpo... As you know that's very early yet. :)
> 
> Bsleck: I'm sorry for your losses. This is a good group! Glad to see you back on the wagon and I hope you get your sticky BFP SOOOOON, like yesterday!
> 
> Confuzion: You should be good. Keep getting the swimmers... You'll get some good temps the next few days and there will be no doubt of when you did ovulate. October is the month! :) :) :) VALENTINE'S BFP! Awwwweeeeee.
> 
> I agree this thread is depressing me. It shouldn't. LOOK AT THE FRONT PAGE!!! The BFP'S keep on coming!!

Well Leinz and Confuzion (and all the other awesome ladies) your positivity has been amazing. Just wanted to let you know that I tested this morning with a FRER and.....

:bfp:

:cloud9:


----------



## Lulle

Krippy said:


> Well Leinz and Confuzion (and all the other awesome ladies) your positivity has been amazing. Just wanted to let you know that I tested this morning with a FRER and.....
> 
> :bfp:
> 
> :cloud9:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::


----------



## 3Minions

Congratulations Krippy!


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Congratulations krippy! xx


----------



## confuzion

Krippy said:


> Well Leinz and Confuzion (and all the other awesome ladies) your positivity has been amazing. Just wanted to let you know that I tested this morning with a FRER and.....
> 
> :bfp:
> 
> :cloud9:

I KNEW IT! :happydance:

A hundred thousand million congrats!!! A happy and healthy 9 months :wohoo:

When are you due :)?


----------



## Renaendel

Wooho krippy!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Rahma

.


----------



## Krippy

Due Date is October 16, 2014! I will post some pics for you! :) I

It is a FRER...I didn't get a single line on any ICs from 9DPO or 10DPO and then a BFP on a FRER today at 11 DPO! :)

Give me a few minutes and I will post a pic.


----------



## Krippy

Camera on phone is crappy so I hope it comes out ok! :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20140201-00283.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 12









IMG-20140201-00285.jpg
File size: 17.5 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Leinzlove

Congrats Krippy! 2nd picture is so much more obvious! Congratulations! :) :) x


----------



## Renaendel

Very obvious :bfp:! Thanks for bringing us your good luck Krippy! October 16th means you will be able to have this take home baby in time for adorable Halloween costumes.

Just look at that first page fill up with BFPs. :cloud9:


----------



## Leinzlove

Angelbaby: That is awesome!!! This the LAST 2ww before hubby gets home!!! OMG! You're about to GET PREGNANT!!!!


----------



## confuzion

Woohoo for Oct. 16. Like renae said, newborn Halloween costumes=win!


----------



## Krippy

OMG....Halloween is going to be so much fun!


----------



## confuzion

:happydance:


----------



## Leinzlove

Krippy said:


> OMG....Halloween is going to be so much fun!

OH YES!!! :) :) :) x


----------



## kazine

Got a :BFP: today still :'( Temperature still hasn't gone below coverline.


----------



## Leinzlove

Kazine: I'm sorry hun! My bleeding started when I still had a BFP in 2 of my early losses.

Do you think maybe you got a BFN at the DR. because you were early? Is it possible that baby is ok?


----------



## Krippy

kazine said:


> Got a :BFP: today still :'( Temperature still hasn't gone below coverline.

I am so sorry Kazine... :hugs:


----------



## kazine

99.9999999% no. bled a lot (period amount) and passed some tissue. The FRER went really really faint positive. and the hospital test came back negative.

today's came back faint positive, god knows why. my hospital test was negative on Monday :/

also all my symptoms disappeared.


----------



## Leinzlove

I hope it goes BFN soon. :hugs:

Mine were so different... The first loss my lines went faint and the bleeding started the next day. The 2nd my lines just got darker but stayed faint and bleeding started with a faint BFP. The 3rd loss I had a faint BFP and bleeding started.

I never checked to see if it went BFN. I just started CD1 as the day of miscarriage and kept on going and O'd at my normal time.


----------



## kazine

Well I'm on CD6 now :s

https://ovufriend.com/graph/9af5c059d73af68eb6446c0d1d4202f8

This is my chart. My coverline is about 36.66.


----------



## Leinzlove

I'm sorry hun! I have no idea about charts. :hugs: I'm hoping someone else knows.


----------



## kazine

Haha okay no bother! i'm off to bed, good night :)


----------



## Leinzlove

Goodnight hun! You will have your rainbow soon! We all will. It's so hard though. All my :hugs:!


----------



## BSelck24

Congrats Krippy!!! That is so great! Do you know when you DTD this cycle around your O? I'm curious! So happy for you :)


----------



## Krippy

We DTD on CD 9, 10, 12, 13. I had a positive OPK on CD 13 and assume that I ovulated on CD 14. Hoping we conceived a girl this time around...I guess I only have about 9 months to wait to find out! ;)


----------



## Leinzlove

8 Months! :)


----------



## confuzion

Krippy - you're staying team yellow this pregnancy? I don't have the willpower! Lol.


----------



## Krippy

Yes...I have stayed Team Yellow twice with my boys and loved it! I couldn`t actually imagine finding out. It is such special experience finding out the moment they are born and someone says...It`s a....

A moment you can never re-create or imagine!


----------



## confuzion

Aiaiai. You're making it sound magical. Makes me want to do it too. But I know I couldn't lol. My husband couldn't stand not finding out and I don't think I could stand him knowing and me not knowing :haha:.


----------



## Krippy

It is magical...You will know when the time comes what is right for you. I just knew at each of my 20 week scans that I didn`t want to know. 

I thought I would want to know when I was pregnant with my second as I was so scared that we would be having a girl and I wouldn`t have a living son. Also so scared at the same time that I would have another boy and it would feel like I was replacing RJ. Either way I got pregnant with Raif and I knew from the beginning it was a boy...I didn`t need an ultrasound to tell me. I did have tiny little doubts that it would be a girl though so it was still a nice surprise.


----------



## confuzion

:) well I can't wait to hear about your new magical moment in October :cloud9:


----------



## Krippy

Me too...Now just to decide if I want a Scheduled CS or a VBAC. Really leaning towards the VBAC...Going to sleep on it! Lots of love to you all! GN!


----------



## confuzion

Night!


----------



## lesh07

Krippy said:


> Leinzlove said:
> 
> 
> With each pregnancy for me they've all been different. The last three pregnancies ended early and they were all cramping at 5dpo that didn't let up. With #2, I had no symptoms prior to my BFP. With #1, I had every possible symptom and didn't even know what a 2ww was.
> 
> Krippy: I'm so sorry you are in a bad place. :( I sure hope you are ok. I don't blame you for not testing. But, I'm so impatient waiting for your BFP as well. It sure does waste time and money. The last 4 cycles... I don't even know how much I spent on pregnancy tests just watching them stay faint or go negative. :( TTC is such a dang roller coaster. I doubt though I could have your patience. But, it is easier if I feel like I'm not pregnant, which is rarely the case. All my love and hugs and I hope your spirits are lifted soon. Give Raif kisses all over, that's sure to be of some help. :hugs:
> 
> Lesh: Sorry about the BFN! May this be the last one you see! :) 9dpo... As you know that's very early yet. :)
> 
> Bsleck: I'm sorry for your losses. This is a good group! Glad to see you back on the wagon and I hope you get your sticky BFP SOOOOON, like yesterday!
> 
> Confuzion: You should be good. Keep getting the swimmers... You'll get some good temps the next few days and there will be no doubt of when you did ovulate. October is the month! :) :) :) VALENTINE'S BFP! Awwwweeeeee.
> 
> I agree this thread is depressing me. It shouldn't. LOOK AT THE FRONT PAGE!!! The BFP'S keep on coming!!
> 
> Well Leinz and Confuzion (and all the other awesome ladies) your positivity has been amazing. Just wanted to let you know that I tested this morning with a FRER and.....
> 
> :bfp:
> 
> :cloud9:Click to expand...

Congrats krippy. xxx Wish I was with you. xx


----------



## Rahma

.


----------



## Mrs_chris_36

Hope everyone is doing ok this morning

Well ladies as predicted the :witch: got me this morning 

Its strange how even tho i was sure we had missed the egg i still feel blue about it.

As I've said before myself and the husband seem to be very fertile together, every time we've dtd on my peak days we've fallen and i knew from the clearblue we were past the peak and high points when we dtd.

I had a chemical last month Sooooo looking at the positives.... this is actually my first real period since Sept. My husband and i are going to a gig next Tues so i will be able to drink, my next fertile stage falls when the husband is actually at home all week and we are planning on doing a 2 week road trip in the deep south in July so it wouldn't happen if I'm too heavily pregnant!...fingers crossed for a March :bfp:


----------



## lesh07

Andreabond78 said:


> Hope everyone is doing ok this morning
> 
> Well ladies as predicted the :witch: got me this morning
> 
> Its strange how even tho i was sure we had missed the egg i still feel blue about it.
> 
> As I've said before myself and the husband seem to be very fertile together, every time we've dtd on my peak days we've fallen and i knew from the clearblue we were past the peak and high points when we dtd.
> 
> I had a chemical last month Sooooo looking at the positives.... this is actually my first real period since Sept. My husband and i are going to a gig next Tues so i will be able to drink, my next fertile stage falls when the husband is actually at home all week and we are planning on doing a 2 week road trip in the deep south in July so it wouldn't happen if I'm too heavily pregnant!...fingers crossed for a March :bfp:

Ahh....Sorry witch showed up. I am pretty sure we missed the egg this month by 24 hours? But we did dtd the next day so thought we might still be in with a chance but all tests are bfn. :( xx Let's hope next month is both our month. x


----------



## Krippy

Rahma said:


> Krippy, October 16th is the day my husband and I met and said goodbye to our daughter. I am so happy you are due on that day! It brings me great joy to know one of you wonderful ladies will be bringing your rainbow babies into this world on her birthday. I'm crying happy tears tonight. <3 <3 <3

Rahma...that is beyond special! I am honoured. What is your little girl's name? <3


----------



## Krippy

You are next Lesh! Don't you worry! Xoxoxo


----------



## Rahma

.


----------



## lesh07

Krippy said:


> You are next Lesh! Don't you worry! Xoxoxo

I hope so but as it took us 8 months to conceive our last baby I think I maybe in for at least a few more months now. Was hoping the 'your more fertile the first couple of months after a mc' was right but obviously not for us all. :( xxxx 

H&h 9 months to you though Hun. Xxx


----------



## mapha2

Congratulations Krippy, I'm so happy for you. Wishing u a h&h 9months. Hugs hun


----------



## mapha2

Wow, bfp's keeps on coming. Guess there's hope to everyone of us. It might take long, but it shall happen. We just need to stay positive. November, here we come


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Lesh, I can totally agree with you. Everyone told me that I will get pregnant easily after the d&c, but sadly it was not the case. First cycle I had a bfn, 2nd one (now) I ovulated apparently, but still had spotting so really doubt I would have gotten pregnant. I honestly don't have much hope to fall pregnant my next cycle. I usually am positive, but the last loss really changed me.


----------



## confuzion

Andreabond78 said:


> Hope everyone is doing ok this morning
> 
> Well ladies as predicted the :witch: got me this morning
> 
> Its strange how even tho i was sure we had missed the egg i still feel blue about it.
> 
> As I've said before myself and the husband seem to be very fertile together, every time we've dtd on my peak days we've fallen and i knew from the clearblue we were past the peak and high points when we dtd.
> 
> I had a chemical last month Sooooo looking at the positives.... this is actually my first real period since Sept. My husband and i are going to a gig next Tues so i will be able to drink, my next fertile stage falls when the husband is actually at home all week and we are planning on doing a 2 week road trip in the deep south in July so it wouldn't happen if I'm too heavily pregnant!...fingers crossed for a March :bfp:

Sorry Andrea. I was really hopeful for you. But like you said, March is your month! It's good to have a proper AF.


----------



## confuzion

Sorry about BFNs Lesh :(

Angelbaby - it will happen for you soon!


----------



## Mrs_chris_36

lesh07 said:


> Andreabond78 said:
> 
> 
> Hope everyone is doing ok this morning
> 
> Well ladies as predicted the :witch: got me this morning
> 
> Its strange how even tho i was sure we had missed the egg i still feel blue about it.
> 
> As I've said before myself and the husband seem to be very fertile together, every time we've dtd on my peak days we've fallen and i knew from the clearblue we were past the peak and high points when we dtd.
> 
> I had a chemical last month Sooooo looking at the positives.... this is actually my first real period since Sept. My husband and i are going to a gig next Tues so i will be able to drink, my next fertile stage falls when the husband is actually at home all week and we are planning on doing a 2 week road trip in the deep south in July so it wouldn't happen if I'm too heavily pregnant!...fingers crossed for a March :bfp:
> 
> Ahh....Sorry witch showed up. I am pretty sure we missed the egg this month by 24 hours? But we did dtd the next day so thought we might still be in with a chance but all tests are bfn. :( xx Let's hope next month is both our month. xClick to expand...

That was the same for us lesh, I was hoping we might have just caught it but it seems we just missed it.....I've told the husband I'm gonna work him like a dog on my next fertile stage......he just got a massive grin on his face somehow I don't think he sees it as work :haha:


----------



## mapha2

Hello ladies, quick question. How often do you bd during your fertile period. I'm trying the everyday thing from Friday and now my uterus pains like hell :) I had to take a half day @ work 2day so I can sleep a little. Do u think something could be wrong with me? Should I go see my gynea or its just caused by too much baby dancing? Anyone experienced ds before?


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Mapha, does it hurt whilst bding? Also, do you have painful periods?


----------



## mapha2

Angelbaby_01 said:


> Mapha, does it hurt whilst bding? Also, do you have painful periods?

Hi Angel, it does not hurt when bding at all, however, my last periods were painful.


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Sorry for asking, but out of interest. Who is your doctor. I don't want to scare you, but I think it's better to have it checked out. The fact that you said that your ovary had a bruning sensation and now the pain I thinks it's best to go to the doctor. Just to be safe. When hubby is home we usually bd everyday and I sometimes experience discomfort, but not pain.


----------



## Angelbaby_01

O gosh! Excuse the typos! I am on my phone.


----------



## mapha2

Dr Naidoo in Midrand, I took some pain killers. I just want to take a nap. If I don't get better by tomorrow I will go visit him. I hope n pray its nothing serious. Thanx Angel


----------



## lesh07

Well ladies AF is arriving started spotting just now. :( x


----------



## bridget021182

Still waiting on my BFP....


----------



## Mrs_chris_36

lesh07 said:


> Well ladies AF is arriving started spotting just now. :( x

Hey Lesh, sorry to hear that, sounds like we've had similar experiences this month.....does your husband work away?

I'm CD2 today, perhaps we can be ttc buddies? :hugs:


----------



## Krippy

:growlmad: Lesh! :hugs:


----------



## lesh07

Andreabond78 said:


> lesh07 said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies AF is arriving started spotting just now. :( x
> 
> Hey Lesh, sorry to hear that, sounds like we've had similar experiences this month.....does your husband work away?
> 
> I'm CD2 today, perhaps we can be ttc buddies? :hugs:Click to expand...

Sounds good to me andrea. Would be nice to have a ttcbuddy. The hubby works quite close but he works 12-13 hour days 5-6 days a week and then he does gym also so he is usually pretty tired and we tend to miss our chance. xxx


----------



## Mrs_chris_36

Wow lesh just noticed you have 5 lo's no wonder he's tired :haha: you must be a wealth of information on all things pregnancy :thumbup:


----------



## LeahLou

Sorry lesh!

Cd 28 and - wondfo. Starting to loose hope ladies. I know it'll happen someday but I'm just so disheartened.... Bleh!


----------



## confuzion

Sorry about AF Lesh :hugs:, and the negative wondfo Leah :hugs:. March will be our month! I'm starting to lose hope for this cycle. Temps are lower than usual. Just overall wonky :nope:.


----------



## confuzion

Good luck bridget!


----------



## Renaendel

Confuzion, it seems line no one is getting a normal cycle this month. My only hope is that since we haven't been falling pregnant that abnormal is good. 

I am still holding out hope for all you ladies in the running for valentines conception or bfp. My only concern is the child will look back and say, well I know when my parents had sex..that one time... Little do they know. :)

Leahlou, I am sorry you got a negative again, we have been on a few threads together and it kills me every time she shows for you.

Lesh and Andrea both I am sorry the witch got you both. I am glad you guys can be cycle buddies though.

Mapha, to answer we bed every other day until a positive opk, then a few in a row. Until my cervix rises it can be uncomfortable on most positions. I do get pretty bad o pain and periods. With ultrasounds and blood tests, nothing is wrong and I hope it is the same for you.


----------



## confuzion

I hope so too Renae! Seems the witch is on her way out for you. Happy Bding! :haha:


----------



## Lulle

mapha2 said:


> Hello ladies, quick question. How often do you bd during your fertile period. I'm trying the everyday thing from Friday and now my uterus pains like hell :) I had to take a half day @ work 2day so I can sleep a little. Do u think something could be wrong with me? Should I go see my gynea or its just caused by too much baby dancing? Anyone experienced ds before?

Every second day to get the best sperms :)


----------



## lesh07

AF is in full bloom now so should ovulate around valentines day. Really hope I get another bfp soon. x


----------



## lesh07

Andreabond78 said:


> Wow lesh just noticed you have 5 lo's no wonder he's tired :haha: you must be a wealth of information on all things pregnancy :thumbup:

I like to think i am pretty switched on now after 5 lo's, Lol. x :winkwink:


----------



## confuzion

Aw valentines day conception. How romantic! Lol


----------



## mapha2

Ladies, hope u well. Just from my Dr, all clear, tubes and uterus. They suspect it could be ovulation pain however I should not worry. I feel much better. We also did a pap smear, results in 7 days


----------



## confuzion

That's great news mapha. Now you can continue to TTC with your mind at rest!


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Great news Mapha! :)


----------



## Lulle

Sorry about my absence and my lack of interest in other people - but I'm really self absorbed these days and I'm sooo nervous.

I was supposed to have my scan in 3 weeks, but I'm at the doctors office as we speak. I just couldn't take the wait anymore...


----------



## confuzion

Good luck Lulle. Update us after your appointment. Hope everything goes well for you :hugs:


----------



## Lulle

confuzion said:


> Good luck Lulle. Update us after your appointment. Hope everything goes well for you :hugs:

Just got home.

Everything looked normal, but the doctor couldn't detect a heartbeat yet. He expected to see it in a week though.

It's so f**king typical me. I mean... I've heard of people who could see the heartbeat before wk 6. Why couldn't I be that person for once?? No way *I* can ever get some reassurance... :growlmad:


----------



## Krippy

I am so sorry Lulle...I hope you see the HB of your LO soon. I know how frustrating it must be...


----------



## Lulle

Krippy said:


> I am so sorry Lulle...I hope you see the HB of your LO soon. I know how frustrating it must be...

I just knew I should have waited, but couldn't help myself. 

Doctor wasn't worried a bit, so I should probably stop stressing.

Then again: my eight-year old and my youngest one were both late bloomers. In early pregnancy I was set back a week with both of them (my ticker don't even consider my long cycles - so I might be 6 weeks or less).


----------



## Krippy

I had scan with Raif at around 6 weeks and we were lucky enough to see a HB but I also know how lucky we were. I think not stressing is something that we will not be able to do but as long as we acknowledge how we are feeling and go with it I think we will be ok. 

I have been really crampy and I am so worried about this LO. The more pregnancies I have the more intensely I feel cramping, etc. It is making me so worried.


----------



## LeahLou

At least y'all are pregnant! Stay positive! It's hard to. We all know that. But stressing isn't going to help anything, it'll make it worse. You're carrying a miracle whether they make an appearance on earth or not.


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Lulle, I am sorry you didn't get the news you wanted, but being positive and not stress is the best you can do.

I totally agree with leahlou. 

Xxx


----------



## Krippy

Yes LeahLou and AngelBaby...

Today we are pregnant, thankful, feeling blessed, and carrying a miracle!

Much love to you both...I hope it didn`t sound like we were complaining.


----------



## kazine

Anyone got any advice on taking baby aspirin?


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Kazine, I would love to know as well. In my country we don't get baby aspirin, but just the normal ones and I am too scared to take them. 

Will be stalking!!


----------



## confuzion

Lulle - :hugs:. Long cycles definitely mean you could be less along than your ticker. Especially with a history of late bloomers, I wouldn't worry. One more week and you'll see and hear that heartbeat!

Krippy - Obviously you hear this all the time, but "cramping is normal" lol. I know it doesn't help at all. Hope reassurance in whatever form comes for you very very soon.

kazine - I don't know. I was thinking of taking it myself, but then decided I'd rather thin my blood in more natural ways. So I've been taking salmon oil with curcumin, garlic herbal supplement, and cayenne herbal supplement. Plus I've been cutting out most vitamin K foods.

But that's only because I've had tests done for blood clotting, and it wasn't an issue. My blood was normal. But midwife said she wanted me to go on baby aspirin anyway, but I figured thinning it through food might be a better alternative for me.

Angelbaby - you can't order baby aspirin online?


----------



## confuzion

I'm 5 DPO today. I feel like time is going by fast but just not quite fast enough!

I want to fast forward to when I either get a BFP, or AF comes and we get to try again. 9 more days!!


----------



## Angelbaby_01

I never thought of looking online. haha thanks confuzion!!

I have my fingers crossed for a bfp for you. When will you test confuzion?


----------



## confuzion

I'll be testing the 13th if AF hasn't showed :) Feeling oddly at peace with whatever outcome. I would still get two more chances at a 2014 baby!


----------



## mapha2

Ladies, can bding standing reduces your chances of conceiving? Just wondering


----------



## Mrs_chris_36

mapha2 said:


> Ladies, can bding standing reduces your chances of conceiving? Just wondering

I think there are certain positions that give the little :spermy: a helping push for example where the penetration is deeper. I have read that when it runs out after sexy time it's just the fluid and not the important tadpoles, who have already excitedly started swimming for their lives! It also applies to laying with your bum in the air ( although I still do it!). So I dunno I would stay probably not but I don't have a definitive answer!!!


----------



## lesh07

We usually do the boring military position as I have been told by doc's that's probably the best position. On cd 3 here and really thinking af may be gone in a couple of days then back to the ovulation tests as I 'O'd earlier last month on cd 11 when I am normally cd16-17 so gonna start testing as soon as af has gone. x


----------



## confuzion

Wish I knew mapha. I read somewhere that all positions are good, and military every time is just too boring for me. I just try to lay down as soon as we're finished.

lesh - I hadn't realized AF arrived for you. I was hoping you were still in the running for the last cycle but seems you're well into your new one! Good luck hope to see you a sticky BFP this time :thumbup:


----------



## Angelbaby_01

I want to ask opinions on clearblue opks. I had a look today and don't trust the cheaper brand because it's the same brand that gave bfn tests when I was pregnant with DD. Order online is a bit of hassle due to where I live now. The clearblue is not so expensive if I count the pregnanct test included in the set. It's six opks with one pregnancy tests.


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Excuse typos! I'm on my phone. Xx


----------



## bridget021182

here is todays test at 13dpo
https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test229130


----------



## confuzion

Wish I could help you out angelbaby! But I don't use OPKs. I hope some of the other ladies will chime in.

bridget - I see it but I don't want to say 100% BFP because I'm not sure. I look forward to seeing your next test!


----------



## bridget021182

Well I think I will use one of my FRER


----------



## lesh07

Bridget - I see a line. Hoping it goes darker. x


----------



## Leinzlove

I see it Bridget! Cant wait to see FRER!!!

don't know about Clearblue oPK! I use wondfo and you can see my notes in my journal.


----------



## mapha2

Angelbaby_01 said:


> I want to ask opinions on clearblue opks. I had a look today and don't trust the cheaper brand because it's the same brand that gave bfn tests when I was pregnant with DD. Order online is a bit of hassle due to where I live now. The clearblue is not so expensive if I count the pregnanct test included in the set. It's six opks with one pregnancy tests.

Hi Angel, I think I will try it as well. They are a bit pricy but surely effective. The saliva ov test I bought last time isn't working for me. I have never tested positive. good luck and do let us know how it went:flower:


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Thank you! I will buy it later this month because apparently I am suppose to ov around the 28th of Feb. That is according to another site, but will see what ff says.

Mapha, they are R180 at clicks with 6 opks and one pregnancy test. I don't know what Dischem would ask and if they even have them in stock.


----------



## Mrs_chris_36

Angelbaby_01 said:


> I want to ask opinions on clearblue opks. I had a look today and don't trust the cheaper brand because it's the same brand that gave bfn tests when I was pregnant with DD. Order online is a bit of hassle due to where I live now. The clearblue is not so expensive if I count the pregnanct test included in the set. It's six opks with one pregnancy tests.

I use them angelbaby, they are pricey but each month I only use about 5 as i generally know the week where I'm fertile, my app is usually spot on and I have cm that goes through textbook stages. I love that you know you're either fertile or not, there's no second guessing a line. I've actually just bought a fertility monitor off eBay for a lovely cheap price, I don't think I really need these things as I can read my cm pretty well but I just like that added security.


----------



## nugget80

Hello ladies... hope everyone is well and if in the uk keeping dry! Not around much at mo as feeling a bit sorry for myself and trying to keep busy! Baking cakes has been a good way! Its now 2 years since i came off bc for #2 and still waiting... feeling out this cycle as due to o today but -opk and think I o'd really early as opk was almost pos sunday and I didnt test sat! So think cd 8 was o day and we only dtd cd7 am and cd 8 mid afternoon! Now just waiting put the next couple of weeks to try again! Least I have valentines to look forward to...!


----------



## confuzion

nugget80 said:


> Hello ladies... hope everyone is well and if in the uk keeping dry! Not around much at mo as feeling a bit sorry for myself and trying to keep busy! Baking cakes has been a good way! Its now 2 years since i came off bc for #2 and still waiting... feeling out this cycle as due to o today but -opk and think I o'd really early as opk was almost pos sunday and I didnt test sat! So think cd 8 was o day and we only dtd cd7 am and cd 8 mid afternoon! Now just waiting put the next couple of weeks to try again! Least I have valentines to look forward to...!

:hi: nugget

Good to hear from you! I was hoping you'd pop back in. If you O'd CD8 then BDing CD7 and CD8 definitely gives you a good chance! Good luck :hugs:

Bridget - we're waiting on that FRER :happydance:!!


----------



## bridget021182

ok so here is my frer 
https://i1332.photobucket.com/albums/w601/vanoverphoto/edit1_zps40fffea9.jpg
https://i1332.photobucket.com/albums/w601/vanoverphoto/edit1invert_zpsef961d1c.jpg

waiting on the doc office to open so that I can call and have him order some betas


----------



## confuzion

Think I see some pink in the first pic! Do you want me to put you down as a BFP?


----------



## bridget021182

well im pretty sure it is but let me hear back from the doc on my test results


----------



## confuzion

Ok :) Well I'll say a cautious congratulations then!! :happydance:


----------



## bridget021182

Thanks


----------



## kazine

Congrats Bridget!

My temp still isn't down on CD11. Meant to ovulate on CD14 and worried it isn't going to happen! Anyone?

https://ovufriend.com/graph/9af5c059d73af68eb6446c0d1d4202f8

Coverline's about 36.66.


----------



## nugget80

confuzion said:


> nugget80 said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies... hope everyone is well and if in the uk keeping dry! Not around much at mo as feeling a bit sorry for myself and trying to keep busy! Baking cakes has been a good way! Its now 2 years since i came off bc for #2 and still waiting... feeling out this cycle as due to o today but -opk and think I o'd really early as opk was almost pos sunday and I didnt test sat! So think cd 8 was o day and we only dtd cd7 am and cd 8 mid afternoon! Now just waiting put the next couple of weeks to try again! Least I have valentines to look forward to...!
> 
> :hi: nugget
> 
> Good to hear from you! I was hoping you'd pop back in. If you O'd CD8 then BDing CD7 and CD8 definitely gives you a good chance! Good luck :hugs:
> 
> Bridget - we're waiting on that FRER :happydance:!!Click to expand...

Thank you... 
I always pop in to read and catch up on everyone's news but last couple of weeks have not felt very sociable as too many things have not gone our way. However, today is a new day and feeling more positive! :)


----------



## bridget021182

Called the doc office and they are going to call in lab work. Will get that drawn in a bit and results probably tomorrow


----------



## confuzion

Bridget - keep us posted!

kazine - you may O a little later since your chemical. Only by a day or 2 usually.

nugget - so glad you're feeling more positive. I have been too. It's nice after the struggle of a year I've had to finally look forward to something.


----------



## kazine

Just realised why I've been getting faint positives on my HPTs still even though the pregnancy test at the hospital 11 days ago didn't pick it up...

Apparently if you put OPKs and Pregnancy Tests too close together the OPK can contaminate the HPT and make it come out positive! So I've been doing that ever since I stopped bleeding!

What an idiot :rofl:

Update: I've decided that since I'm just doing a lot of sitting around waiting to conceive, I'm going to start writing a kindle book about everything I know about TTC! Charting testing the lot, haha.


----------



## confuzion

Interesting fact kazine! I had no idea. Though I don't use OPKs anyway but still interesting! You're not an idiot lol. Who would know that?

Good luck with your book. I like to write too. But I've been so lazy lately I can hardly keep up with my housework :haha:


----------



## LeahLou

AF showed yesterday... Onto the next!


----------



## kazine

Sorry LeahLou :( Good luck for next cycle!

I've got a fiction book self published already so I'm not new to the whole writing books thing. I'll probably get really into writing it and then get bored and it'll never get finished. But if it does get finished I'll probably put it on kindle and ebook for like 20p or something :haha:


----------



## confuzion

So sorry Leah :hugs:. November is a great month to have a baby!


----------



## confuzion

I'd be interested to read it! :) So go ahead! Write it up! We're cheering you on.


----------



## kazine

confuzion said:


> I'd be interested to read it! :) So go ahead! Write it up! We're cheering you on.

Yay! Thank you! I'm already 800 words in. I actually started writing a "tips" page of TTC on my blog and realised it was getting so long I may as well just write a book :coffee:


----------



## confuzion

Lol true. Coming from a woman actually TTC, I'm sure your book could help a lot of ladies out there.


----------



## kazine

confuzion said:


> Lol true. Coming from a woman actually TTC, I'm sure your book could help a lot of ladies out there.

If it helps bring even one baby into this world I will be chuffed! Might start a thread to see if anyone has any other unusual tips I might have missed out on. Do you think that'd be allowed?


----------



## confuzion

Hm. I have no idea. You'd have to PM an administrator and ask.


----------



## kazine

They've said no unfortunately! :( If anyone wants to send me some tips though my inbox is open!


----------



## confuzion

I would if I knew anything! Lol I do is basic charting and take vitamins. That's about it.


----------



## mapha2

So today I'm CD17 and not sure if I ovulated or not. The stupid saliva test I bought never gave me a positive result. So I'm not sure if I'm my tww or not ):


----------



## kazine

Mapha do you realise your status above your icon still says "expecting #2"?

Also keep BDing just in case!


----------



## mapha2

kazine said:


> Mapha do you realise your status above your icon still says "expecting #2"?
> 
> Also keep BDing just in case!

Hahaha :haha: I did not realize


----------



## lesh07

Hi ladies well af is on it's way out! Barely anything today so gonna properly go for it this month and hope to get a november baby. :) All of my babies have been born between October - feb So here's hoping. xxx


----------



## kazine

I'm hoping to have a newborn before Christmas like!!


----------



## confuzion

Yay for AF taking off lesh! Now hopefully she stays away for 9 months! :happydance:


----------



## confuzion

mapha - have you ever temped before? If you know what your post-O temps are, then a few temps should tell you if you ovulated or not.


----------



## mapha2

Nope, never temped, I only used opks (urine) ones. They worked better for me.


----------



## lesh07

confuzion said:


> Yay for AF taking off lesh! Now hopefully she stays away for 9 months! :happydance:

Cheers....let's hope March is all of our month if February is not. Hugs majorly to you all. This site has really helped me after everything. Xx


----------



## confuzion

Me too. Don't know how I would have coped without it.


----------



## confuzion

mapha2 said:


> Nope, never temped, I only used opks (urine) ones. They worked better for me.

Oh ok. Well hopefully you're in your tww. But like kazine said, keep BDing just in case :thumbup:


----------



## mapha2

Hello ladies, how are you all doing. Hope u had a beautiful saturday. A very good night to you all


----------



## bridget021182

Ok so my lab results came back positive. You can now put me down as a BFP


----------



## confuzion

Congrats! What's your due date?


----------



## Leinzlove

Congrats! Bridget!! :wohoo:


----------



## bridget021182

Oct 16


----------



## confuzion

K. You're officially on the BFP list :thumbup:


----------



## bridget021182

Thanks


----------



## Leinzlove

confuzion: October is looking nice!!! Your name is being added EDD list next! <3


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Congratulations bridget! :)


----------



## Renaendel

Today was beautiful mapha. We have another bfp on this thread. Grats Bridget!! :thumbup:


----------



## mapha2

Congrats Bridget, a hh 9 months hun. This thread is looking too good, bfps keeps coming. We are surely so blessed. :)


----------



## LeahLou

Aww congrats bridget!

As soon as I'm on the insurance in March, we're trying "harder" starting then.. As if this already hasn't been trying hard enough! Maybe I'll add in preseed and soft cups.. we'll see! But I'm not going back to opks.. This cycle was much better without the stress of it all!


----------



## sailorsgirl

ah congratulations Bridget!!!

xx


----------



## lesh07

Congrats Bridget. Xx


----------



## 3Minions

Congratulations Bridget.


----------



## confuzion

LeahLou said:


> Aww congrats bridget!
> 
> As soon as I'm on the insurance in March, we're trying "harder" starting then.. As if this already hasn't been trying hard enough! Maybe I'll add in preseed and soft cups.. we'll see! But I'm not going back to opks.. This cycle was much better without the stress of it all!

I hear you Leah. I have to find a way to de-stress too. I can't stop charting because I'm too much of an anal-type person, and my body just naturally wakes up for my temperature taking now.


----------



## confuzion

Leinzlove said:


> confuzion: October is looking nice!!! Your name is being added EDD list next! <3

Haha you are always so positive and I'm not afraid to say I love you leinz!!

I wish that would be true. But I'm trying to put it out of my mind for now. What will be will be. :hugs:.


----------



## Renaendel

confuzion said:


> I hear you Leah. I have to find a way to de-stress too. I can't stop charting because I'm too much of an anal-type person, and my body just naturally wakes up for my temperature taking now.

This is me. I have to temp and do OPKs. Though the longer I have been at it the less stressful the rest of the stuff is. Temping and OPKs don't stress me out, not knowing does.


----------



## confuzion

How are we doing ladies? 3 or so more days and I'll be starting my new cycle. Hoping really hard for a March BFP but trying to think of a way not to try hard to the point that I stress both myself and my husband out. There's got to be a way!


----------



## confuzion

Maybe I'll get a pack of those clearblue digital OPKs. Being that I ovulated 2 days earlier this cycle, it would have been nice to know ahead of time. It really bummed me out. We'll see.

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Lulle

Congrats Bridget!! :hugs:

I've been so nervous the past few days that this forum has been too disturbing for me. 

Got back from my gynecologist just now, and I finally saw the little heart beating. So far so good :thumbup:

He's a little too determined about things though; since he didn't see the heartbeat a week ago I CAN NOT be more than 6+2. According to my last period, I should be 7+4 or so. He didn't do any measures. I only got to see the baby for about 10 seconds (he's always very fast), but it was a very rhythmic heartbeat - no question about it.

Oh well. He's really really weird, but I know the door is open whenever I need reassurance.


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Hallo ladies,

2nd af since d&c started bang on time eventhough ff push my date to the 14th because I ov'd 3 days later than usual, but think it was due to some spotting in the beginning of the cycle. 

So I will be in fertile window from the 23rd of Feb and will be testing the 10th of March. So happy hubby will be back and just hope everything goes well this cycle.


----------



## mapha2

Thats great Lulle, I'm glad all is well. You take care of yourself


----------



## confuzion

Yay for a heartbeat Lulle!! So glad everything is going well :hugs:


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Sorry lulle! Only saw your post now and feel stupid! 

I am glad you saw the heartbeat and good luck with the rest of your pregnancy.

Do you have any symptoms yet?


----------



## Lulle

Angelbaby_01 said:


> Sorry lulle! Only saw your post now and feel stupid!
> 
> I am glad you saw the heartbeat and good luck with the rest of your pregnancy.
> 
> Do you have any symptoms yet?

Thanks, and you don't have to feel stupid!!! :)

Not much symptoms. Tired and one kind of sore nipple, gas - but that's about it. A little nausea perhaps, but I would probably not even notice if I wasn't pregnant. I can "feel something's going on" in my stomach though.

Thinking back on my other pregnancies - I've never had a lot of symptoms. Except gaining tons of weight :p


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Sounds good to me! Lol not the gaining weight part though...........

BUT that said.............think I will gladly accept anything to have a full term healthy bring home rainbow. :)


----------



## Leinzlove

Lulle, amazing! :) :) :) Yay, the cycle is here Angelbaby! :) This is it!! 

confuzon- I <3 you too! :test: :test: :test:


----------



## kazine

Just a comment to say that it looks like I'm ovulating today, only one day late after my MC :)


----------



## confuzion

Yay kazine that's wonderful! Yeah with my MCs I also ovulated a day or two later than normal. Didn't seem to matter how far along I was. Maybe because I had them natural? I don't know. 

Lol leinz! Don't tempt me to test again haha. It'll be a BFN. If I thought there was a possibility of otherwise I would test. But I don't want to waste the tests I do have. Only 2 more days to wait for AF.


----------



## Leinzlove

kazine said:


> Just a comment to say that it looks like I'm ovulating today, only one day late after my MC :)

Yay!! :) Yay!! get that egg!

I hope AF doesn't show... Time for a surprise! confuzion


----------



## confuzion

Is it time to add you to the BFP list leinz? :wohoo:


----------



## kazine

We just got back from a weekend away that we took in order to "get away" after the MC. Both times we DTD was on our weekend away so if we conceived then that would be a good story! :) and also it would be nice that it happened when we were away for that reason.


----------



## confuzion

Hope so kazine! Hope you've just conceived your take home baby!


----------



## Leinzlove

No lets wait. I want to be on their for good.


----------



## confuzion

Ok hon. I want you to be on there for good too :hugs:. Just a few more days :happydance:


----------



## lesh07

Hi there ladies. Well last month I ovulate early on cd 10 but so far I have had nothing more than weak to medium lines so obviously ovulating a bit later this month. Is it common for ovulation to vary from month to month. (I am getting some terrible cramping pain though which I am hoping mean O is on it's way). x


----------



## Renaendel

Morning ladies,

Leash it is common for your o date to move around by a few days. If it is more than that then something has changed. Sometimes a ovulation just isn't successful to your body gears up to do it again. This month I got sick, so that has pushed my o date later. Have you started sent supplements like B6&b12?

Kazine, I do hope you conceived your take home baby. I love your avatar by the way.

Confusion, leinz, mapha and all the other ladies I hope you are well.

Just waiting to o soon. Even though I am oing late I have a good feeling about this month.


----------



## Mrs_chris_36

Good evening ladies, hope everyone is well..

Quick question...totally un-baby related...i see there are a lot of ladies from all over the US. The husband and i are planning a road trip over the deep south, Mississippi/Alabama/Kentucky etc.....do any of you ladies know of any activities/festivals/ worlds largest etc.. we want to soak everything up!


----------



## confuzion

Wish I could help Andrea! I'm a northeast US girl. Don't know anything about the south lol.


----------



## Leinzlove

confuzion said:


> Wish I could help Andrea! I'm a northeast US girl. Don't know anything about the south lol.

Same here.


----------



## Rahma

.


----------



## Leinzlove

I have my BFP. This is the 3rd month in a row I fell pregnant. I'm skeptical yet whether it will stick.


----------



## confuzion

Congrats leinz in case I haven't said it yet! Stick baby stick!


----------



## confuzion

My temp tanked this morning. AF should be here sometime today. Ready to tackle march!


----------



## lesh07

Congrats Leinz. Hope you have a sticky bean. x


----------



## confuzion

lesh07 said:


> Hi there ladies. Well last month I ovulate early on cd 10 but so far I have had nothing more than weak to medium lines so obviously ovulating a bit later this month. Is it common for ovulation to vary from month to month. (I am getting some terrible cramping pain though which I am hoping mean O is on it's way). x

Only just saw this :hugs:

Totally normal for O to vary. It snuck up on me two days early this cycle. And it's been confirmed by the normal length of my luteal phase. Won't sneak up on me again! OPKs here I come!


----------



## lesh07

Well ladies day 11 and still nothing. I think it is just coming later. I have a few signs - ovary pain, sore boobies etc... So really hoping it's on it's way. x


----------



## Mrs_chris_36

Rahma said:


> I have only driven through a couple of those states. I'm from Texas, but live further west now for school.
> 
> Get some good BBQ and try fried catfish! Also, my husband says y'all need to eat some boiled peanuts (you can get them at gas stations there).

Ha ha no offence but boiled peanuts sounds rank to me :haha:


----------



## Mrs_chris_36

I'm day 12 lesh were so close in our cycles,I've been using my fertility monitor and had high fertility fir the last 3 days since the erpc ovulation seems to have moved to a bit later in my cycle last Dec it was day 20 Jan day 16 so I'm hoping it may reduce again this month and turn up day 14 like usual. My lateal phase was really short last month which was worrying I'm hoping it's just my cycle trying to adjust.

We're supposed to be bding tonight but hubby not feeling great.....hmmmm hopefully he'll perk up later (if you'll excuse the pun!)


----------



## mapha2

Ladies, please share your pregnancy symptoms. Especially weird ones


----------



## Mrs_chris_36

Mapha for me both times I've fallen pregnant I've instantly started with a metallic taste in my mouth and my gums bled every time I brushed, I want even symptom spotting as I had no idea it was anything to do with pregnancy I just thought why have I got a weird taste in my mouth, I kept saying to the hubby are my gums bleeding.

Congrats leinz happy and healthy 9 months


----------



## 3Minions

Mapha, with my most current pregnancy my uterus felt heavy from 3dpo on. I know it sounds weird and can't explain it at all. It still feels heavy. And my c-section scar got SUPER itchy. That's gone away now thank goodness.
I always get the chills (I'm freezing ALL the time), exhaustion, I had sore bbs with my first (but not after that - I think they got so stretched out after my first pregnancy that wasn't a problem ever again), with one of my pregnancies I couldn't swallow pills anymore (that's why I tested for that one), and 2/5 I've had a UTI before a bfp but after ovulation. I don't get UTIs that often and it might just be related to bding.... who knows.


----------



## mapha2

I have been having the chills, runny tummy, Abnominal pains(for a week now), always tired, increased creamy viginal discharge and a BFN


----------



## Lulle

Congrats Leinz! :)


----------



## kazine

3DPO today... patiently waiting for the day symptoms may start to show!


----------



## 3Minions

How many dpo are you Mapha? If you're testing with ICs you might want to pick up a FRER....


----------



## Renaendel

<3 <3 Happy Valentines <3 <3


----------



## confuzion

Mapha - what 3minions said ^^

kazine - happy waiting :haha:

Renae - happy valentines. Wish mine wasn't marred by the most painful period I've had in a while! Have you ovulated yet?


----------



## Renaendel

Confuzion, my opk was very positive yesterday, today it was near positive but going down, cm is gone and I hope my temp goes up tomorrow. I did have O pains so I think something is going on?!? Maybe my body was kind enough to wait to pop the egg so the sperm from last nights nookie would have time to get up there and capacitate. A valentines rainbow would be nice.


----------



## confuzion

Well I've got my FX for you! Just read through your entire journal and I'm firmly among your cheerleaders now! Come on V-day rainbow baby! Hopefully egg is meeting sperm right now!


----------



## mapha2

Ladies I'm not sure how many dpo iam as I'm not sure when I ovulated because of my saliva ov test that never worked. However, iam on CD 26.

My problem now is I can't keep anything down. Whatever I eat goes out. Iam trying to keep myself hydrated by drinking a lot of water. Could it be a stomach bug? Should I go see a Doc? Itss not painful thou, it just runs (sorry tmi). 

Are my homones playing tricks with me? Back pains, increased viginal charges and constant abnorminal pains. I also started developing acne on my face.
Am I reading too much to this?


----------



## mapha2

Ladies, what home remedy can i use for a stomach bug? Something that won't be harmful to me for incase iam pregnant


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Mapha, check with your doctor, but as far as I know you can use smecta because it is safe for infants. Also, try to make some maizena porridge because it will help with settling your stomach. Hope it helps.

Xxx


----------



## Angelbaby_01

I decided against charting and using opks for this month and just enjoy hubby. If it will happen it will. Stressing about it will bring tension between me and hubby and I just want to enjoy being with him. I guess you know where I am coming from. I am scared to put everything into it and then get a bfn. We usually go with bding every other day and usually works. Hopefully this time as well.


----------



## sailorsgirl

ah 4dpo today, this tww is going very slowly. 

great plan angelbaby.

xx


----------



## lesh07

Well tested for ovualtion yesterday and nothing but this morning one i got a second darkish line so by tonight it should be ultra dark, Get some good bd'ing in tonight and tomorrow and then back in the 2ww. I can't wait this time as all my babies have been conceived between jan to may so seems to be my most fertile time. :)


----------



## Renaendel

Mapha, you can do the BRAT diet. It is a list of foods recommended to me by every doctor I gave been to. It is a list of non GI stimulating foods that have the greatest success of staying down...and up. :blush: As toast can bother me, I do the BRA diet when I get glutenated with my celiac disease. Google it and you will see it is part of the doctor recommended course of treatment for your issue. My doctor does have me supplement it with plain chicken breast once I can handle it as you don't absorb iron as well when that happens.

B-Bananas
R-Rice
A-Applesauce
T-Toast

If you are concerned, check with your doctor. Your bowels do change in early pregnancy and it isn't always in the direction you think.


----------



## kazine

My fella asked me to marry him yesterday!!! :D :D :D

So excited!


----------



## mapha2

kazine said:


> My fella asked me to marry him yesterday!!! :D :D :D
> 
> So excited!

Wow, congratulations. Hoop hoop


----------



## 3Minions

Congratulations Kazine! Beautiful ring!


----------



## mapha2

Ladies, so dissapointed. Earlier I said iam on cd 26, now iam spotting (brown spoting) ahh. So af is around the corner but I was not expecting it until the 21st. My periods are just going crazy. I give up, I'm so angry. Grrrrrrrr


----------



## kazine

Thanks both of you :) Hope I get pregnant this cycle, it would be amazing.


----------



## confuzion

Yay congrats kazine that's wonderful news!!

Mapha - you sure it's AF?


----------



## confuzion

Lesh - yay for ovulation! Hope this is your month!


----------



## Leinzlove

Congrats! Kazine! 

Lesh: This month it is! :) 

AFM: CD1... Cycle 9. Dr. Appt. Wednesday. I'm having Luteal Phase problems.


----------



## Renaendel

Sorry about the witch leinz. You think your luteal phase is too short?

Mapha I really hope it isn't AF, just a bean getting snuggly. I will hope so you can feel however you want to.

Kazine, your ring is beautiful. How did he propose,if it isn't too personal?

Sailors and lesh looks like we get to be in the TWW together! Are you ladies doing anything different or is it business as usual? I am trying pineapple core. Hubby found out that buying a whole pineapple is cheaper than canned. He has been looking forward to ovulation for weeks. I get the core for the next 5 days and he enjoys the rest of it. I am also seriously considering buying a fitbit.


----------



## Leinzlove

I don't think. I know! I get pregnant every month, just for AF to show and wipe everything out. I go to the Dr. Wednesday.


----------



## Renaendel

Ohh man, that is really rough, beyond rough. I am sorry. :( I hope your doctor has some good answers for you.


----------



## Leinzlove

thanks. Its heartbreaking... but I will have my rainbow. We all will!!!


----------



## mapha2

Leinzlove said:


> I don't think. I know! I get pregnant every month, just for AF to show and wipe everything out. I go to the Dr. Wednesday.

Sorry Leinz, hope u get helped. Hugs gal


----------



## mapha2

Renaendel said:


> Sorry about the witch leinz. You think your luteal phase is too short?
> 
> Mapha I really hope it isn't AF, just a bean getting snuggly. I will hope so you can feel however you want to.
> 
> Kazine, your ring is beautiful. How did he propose,if it isn't too personal?
> 
> Sailors and lesh looks like we get to be in the TWW together! Are you ladies doing anything different or is it business as usual? I am trying pineapple core. Hubby found out that buying a whole pineapple is cheaper than canned. He has been looking forward to ovulation for weeks. I get the core for the next 5 days and he enjoys the rest of it. I am also seriously considering buying a fitbit.

Hahaha, I did not know pineapple core helps. Ohh my, tell me more gal. I need to try them.


----------



## Leinzlove

I <3 pineapple! I'm sure it'll will work! I've heard many success stories.


----------



## mapha2

Was that implatation blood that I saw? It stopped, am I going crazy? It was brown discharge that I saw yesterday. Today its clear, no discharge no blood but a bit of cramping and bloating. My period is due 21st
But I keep feeling like my periods wants to come out. Ai


----------



## Lulle

Congrats, Kazine!


----------



## lesh07

Congrats Kazine. Xxxxx


----------



## lesh07

This test is from this morning. Got some good bd'ing in last night and will do so tonight. Come on :baby:


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Congratulations Kazine and I love the ring!

Sorry about af that arrived for some of the ladies and hope that we will all be lucky with sticky bfps in March. I am cd5 today so will start bding soon :)

Lesh, your opks seem very prositive and I hope you will catch that egg and get a bfp soon. :)

Leinzlove, I am sorry that you have to go through this again and hope you will get some answers soon from the doctor. <3

March babydust for everyone! :)


----------



## confuzion

Yay for BD marathon lesh! Can't wait until I'm at that stage and can finally feel like I'm doing something lol.

Mapha - FX for you hon, can't wait for your update soon. Hopefully about your BFP!

We're in this together guys! Come on November babies!


----------



## sailorsgirl

5dpo today, how do yoy ladies occupy yourselves during the tww? Xxx


----------



## confuzion

Still trying to figure that out sailorsgirl :haha:.


----------



## kazine

Renaendel said:


> Kazine, your ring is beautiful. How did he propose,if it isn't too personal?

He just proposed in the flat when he got in from work, we were swapping valentines gifts haha. One one knee of course, it was very emotional :)


----------



## mapha2

Ladies, I got my BFP, whooo whoooo. Can't stop crying :)


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Congratulations Mapha :) pics!!!


----------



## Renaendel

Wooho Mapha!!! :hugs:


----------



## kazine

Congratulations Mapha!!


----------



## 3Minions

Oh Mapha that's WONDERFUL! Congratulations!


----------



## mapha2

I would like to upload a pic but I don't know how to Angel :)


----------



## lesh07

Congrats Mapha. So happy for you. I hope to be joining you in a couple of weeks. Fingers x'd. xxx


----------



## lesh07

Well ladies. I have had 3 mornings of positives now, This morning being the strongest result. Dtd the past 2 nights and will again tonight to be cautious. 
17th morning test, cd 14.


----------



## mapha2

That looks very strong Lesh, happy bding. Go catch those little swimmers


----------



## Krippy

Yaaaaahhh Mapha! This thread is due for more BFPs!

Congrats on the engagement Kazine! So romantic!

Looking good Lesh! ;)


----------



## mapha2

Iam a nervous wreck right now, so many things are going through my mind. I've been so paranoid running to the loo all the time feeling like something is coming out. Shooo, its going to be a very long journey. I guess I will be a little settled when I hear the 1st heart beat


----------



## confuzion

Yay mapha! With all the weird stuff happening to you I had a feeling a BFP was in the works! :happydance: Congrats hon, and happy and healthy 9 months! When are you due?

By the way, to post a picture, click "go advanced" under where you reply, scroll down to "manage attachments" and click.

Click "browse" to choose your photo. And then click "upload" once you've chosen it. This should automatically add it to your post :)


----------



## Mrs_chris_36

Congrats mapha....I keep wondering how people cope when they get their bfp after a loss I guess there's no magic answer it's just look after yourself and take one day at a time, congrats again x


----------



## Lulle

Congrats Mapha!! :) :)


----------



## Mrs_chris_36

Got my peak fertility solid smile today, hubby went to London this morning but I managed to jump him before he left for work :haha: 

I've been showing as high fertility on my cbfm since tues last week so we managed to bd Tuesday/sat/Sun and this morning all in my high/peak stage so here's hoping we caught the egg...:spermy:



....hello 2ww......again! :hi:


----------



## mapha2

confuzion said:


> Yay mapha! With all the weird I always logontuff happening to you I had a feeling a BFP was in the works! :happydance: Congrats hon, and happy and healthy 9 months! When are you due?
> 
> By the way, to post a picture, click "go advanced" under where you reply, scroll down to "manage attachments" and click.
> 
> Click "browse" to choose your photo. And then click "upload" once you've chosen it. This should automatically add it to your post :)

Thank you confuzion, can I only upload with a computer? i always login using my phone. I tried yesterday and failed. :dohh:


----------



## confuzion

I believe you can. I can with my iPhone. You just have to be using the desktop version of the site. You scroll all the way to the bottom to change the setting if it's fixed to mobile view.


----------



## confuzion

So when are you due mapha? :) I want to add it to the BFP list


----------



## confuzion

Andreabond78 said:


> Got my peak fertility solid smile today, hubby went to London this morning but I managed to jump him before he left for work :haha:
> 
> I've been showing as high fertility on my cbfm since tues last week so we managed to bd Tuesday/sat/Sun and this morning all in my high/peak stage so here's hoping we caught the egg...:spermy:
> 
> 
> 
> ....hello 2ww......again! :hi:

Woot woot. I'll add you as waiting to test :)


----------



## Renaendel

Can you move me to waiting to test as well?


----------



## confuzion

Yeah actually just did :) lol I know the first page was due for an update.


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Confuzion, can you add me to the waiting to test list as well. Will be testing 10th of March. We started bding last night and will do so every other day. I don't want to miss out on any chances otherwise I will have to wait another few weeks.


----------



## kazine

Testing on Friday... Looking at my chart I HOPE I could have implanted yesterday as I had a temp rise. Blehhh just have to wait 'til I test I suppose!

Not that if I'm pregnant I've started off with a stress free pregnancy... We hit a young girl with the car yesterday! It was awful. She was about 13 I think. She's okay (we think) and we've been to the police and everything and we weren't at fault (she stepped out without looking) but oh my god :|


----------



## lesh07

Look at what I got this morning. Here I thought yesterday morning was my peak and today I get this. 

That's 4 mornings now of strong positives!! But this mornings is def the best. dtd the past 3 nights and looks like I will be going again tonight, Phew...Tired. But so worth it if it gets me my baby. x


----------



## sailorsgirl

7dpo now, is it silly to curb my poas temptation by using a ic in the morning? xxx


----------



## lesh07

sailorsgirl said:


> 7dpo now, is it silly to curb my poas temptation by using a ic in the morning? xxx

Not at all. xx :thumbup:


----------



## AmbeeJayLJTR

I've never posted in any kind of forum like this before, so bare with me if I chose the wrong group to post this in... 
My boyfriend and I had sex 2 days before ovulation, I am now 7 days past ovulation and as of 3 days ago have felt ridiculously ill for about 5-6 hours every morning then the sick feeling settles for the rest of the day. At first I thought it was the flu, but I've never had nausea die off after a few hours with the flu. 
Has anyone experienced morning sickness so soon after ovulation? I'm so scared to get my hopes up and end up not being pregnant. And even if I am, I am terrified. My first miscarriage was at 13 weeks 3.5 years ago, my second was at 12 weeks just 6 months ago. I don't think I could handle a third loss.


----------



## confuzion

sailorsgirl - I would :haha:

lesh - Sounds like you've hit tons of fertile days :happydance:, I have a good feeling about this cycle for you.

Ambeejay - :hi: welcome to the forum, and this group is definitely a good place to land with what your experiencing. I never experienced full on morning sickness. Mostly just queasy and going off most foods. But I don't remember how early on that happened. I hope that you're within a good chance. Good luck, and keep us posted!


----------



## mrspat

Hi everyone I haven't checked in in awhile. I am cd3, waiting to ov. I had a freakishly short anovulary cycle for my first full cycle post mc. I ov'ed after my mc and then didn't this past cycle. So weird. Hopefully this time I get a chance to catch that egg. 

Baby dust to you all!


----------



## confuzion

Good to hear from you mrspat :hi:

Hope you catch that egg! Keep us posted :) I'm CD5 so we're not that far off.


----------



## kazine

kazine said:


> Testing on Friday... Looking at my chart I HOPE I could have implanted yesterday as I had a temp rise. Blehhh just have to wait 'til I test I suppose!
> 
> Not that if I'm pregnant I've started off with a stress free pregnancy... We hit a young girl with the car yesterday! It was awful. She was about 13 I think. She's okay (we think) and we've been to the police and everything and we weren't at fault (she stepped out without looking) but oh my god :|

If I'm pregnant this month it's going to be a really horrible stressful start :'(. The girl concerned has lied to the police and told them that we were speeding when we weren't (she wasn't even looking!) presumably to try to get my OH a criminal record for something that wasn't his fault :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:

He never ever speeds and if he ever goes over by accident I'm always watching and tell him to slow down. And why would he speed if he has his very possibly pregnant fiancée in the car :cry:


----------



## confuzion

Oh no kazine. I hope it all turns out ok.


----------



## kazine

confuzion said:


> Oh no kazine. I hope it all turns out ok.

Thank you :(. I'm just really stressing out right now, if I'm pregnant it can't be doing any good.


----------



## confuzion

Don't stress out about stressing out lol. It's counter productive.

Your OH wasn't drinking or doing anything illegal. It should all turn out alright. It was an accident. Baby will be fine if you are pregnant. This shouldn't affect anything. Keep us posted. Hope it blows over soon. Is the girl injured?


----------



## kazine

confuzion said:


> Don't stress out about stressing out lol. It's counter productive.
> 
> Your OH wasn't drinking or doing anything illegal. It should all turn out alright. It was an accident. Baby will be fine if you are pregnant. This shouldn't affect anything. Keep us posted. Hope it blows over soon. Is the girl injured?

She apparently has a fractured skull which is why I think the parents are probably pressing her to lie to try and get OH done for it. It seems a bit suspicious because she went to the hospital on the night and they said she seemed okay but they wanted to keep her in for a bit to monitor a "possible head injury"

Then she went home and then the next day said she was feeling really sick and then went back to hospital with a fractured skull and is lying about him speeding. Seems suspicious to me :/

We have a witness and CCTV but I'm so worried about what might happen if the parents really press for it. My dream is to be a foster carer and if OH had a criminal record that dream would be gone in a flash just because some girl decided to lie.

I'd usually take a diazepam tablet to calm me down right about now but I don't wanna risk it.


----------



## confuzion

Well however it happened, there will definitely be repercussions. Hopefully, at it's worst, it's nothing more than suing for money, which if your OH has insurance, should be covered. At least that's how it usually works in the States, I don't know about Scotland sorry :(.


----------



## kazine

confuzion said:


> Well however it happened, there will definitely be repercussions. Hopefully, at it's worst, it's nothing more than suing for money, which if your OH has insurance, should be covered. At least that's how it usually works in the States, I don't know about Scotland sorry :(.

Ideally the police will find no fault (he wasn't at fault but I don't exactly have faith in our police system here) and they will close the case and that will be all :/. But the fact she's said he was speeding has really set off an investigation now when she could have just told the truth and everything would have been so much easier.


----------



## confuzion

Hope the investigation rules in your favor hon :hugs:

Do any of you guys get a side stitch type pain after your period ends? I never used to before, but have had it happen to me twice now. It's really uncomfortable, and I'm wondering if it's something I should have checked out or if I'm being unnecessarily cautious.


----------



## mapha2

Here we go. I managed today
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20140219_070037.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 15


----------



## mapha2

Iam so so sorry Kazine, I hope everything turns out well. I know its easier said than done but try to calm down for incase you are pregies.

@ Confuzion, my expected date is 28 October and I called my gynea yesterday, he booked me for the 4th of March. As for now, I just need to take it easy and hope for the best. Being paranoid is killing me slowly however, I just need to be strong and think positively.


----------



## confuzion

Those are some super positive tests! Seems your hcg is rising nicely. Hopefully you've got nothing to worry about this time!


----------



## kazine

Got a BFN today but only at 8DPO so still time.


----------



## emzeebob

hey ladies

sorry i havent been on, been such as hectic month uni work and my 2.5 year old is strting the assessment process for adhd so had meetings etc

as for me im 11dpo with a BFN but having same symptoms as i had before i gt my bfp with my mc in decmeber.

headaches, dizzyness, nausea, backache, cramps, my lower abdomen is rock hard, feelng wet down there allll the time so much keep going to check f af has arrived and ts very creamy,
i swaer im making these up in my head, :(

hope everyone ok, going to try and read and catch up with all the posts, i noticed some bfp's on the front page congratz xx


----------



## Rahma

.


----------



## confuzion

kazine - yes, 8 DPO is very early.

emzee - Good to hear from you. Hope your feelings are spot on and you update with a BFP soon!

Rahma - Awwww yay!! It's amazing how quickly they start to look like tiny little humans lol. Adorbs! Congrats hon :)


----------



## Mrs_chris_36

Wow rahma that scan picture is amazing  

I rather embarrassingly had a cry at work today, I was in my little office with a couple odd my workmates quietly working away and in the big office everyone was chattering away someone else announced another pregnancy and the chat and banter was relentless. I felt myself reaching my limit and had to quietly exit, didn't make a fuss but my workday followed me and asked if I was ok and I just burst into tears. She gave me a hug and some kind words. Obviously I really don't resent anyone else's wonderful news but I can't help but feel sad and it was just a bit overwhelming today.

I had to pull myself together though as I had another home visit to do so I sucked it up and focused on my paperwork...I think I'll sleep well tonight I feel exhausted


----------



## Mrs_chris_36

Wow rahma that scan picture is amazing  

I rather embarrassingly had a cry at work today, I was in my little office with a couple of my workmates quietly working away and in the big office everyone was chattering away someone else announced another pregnancy and the chat and banter was relentless. I felt myself reaching my limit and had to quietly exit, didn't make a fuss but my workmate followed me and asked if I was ok and I just burst into tears. She gave me a hug and some kind words. Obviously I really don't resent anyone else's wonderful news but I can't help but feel sad and it was just a bit overwhelming today.

I had to pull myself together though as I had another home visit to do so I sucked it up and focused on my paperwork...I think I'll sleep well tonight I feel exhausted


----------



## 3Minions

Big hugs Andrea.

Looks awesome Rahma!


----------



## confuzion

:hugs: Andrea. We all have those moments :(


----------



## kazine

kazine said:


> kazine said:
> 
> 
> Not that if I'm pregnant I've started off with a stress free pregnancy... We hit a young girl with the car yesterday! It was awful. She was about 13 I think. She's okay (we think) and we've been to the police and everything and we weren't at fault (she stepped out without looking) but oh my god :|
> 
> If I'm pregnant this month it's going to be a really horrible stressful start :'(. The girl concerned has lied to the police and told them that we were speeding when we weren't (she wasn't even looking!) presumably to try to get my OH a criminal record for something that wasn't his fault :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:
> 
> He never ever speeds and if he ever goes over by accident I'm always watching and tell him to slow down. And why would he speed if he has his very possibly pregnant fiancée in the car :cry:Click to expand...

Great scan pic Rahma! :D

In terms of the accident, the police were just around to take OHs statement and said that our independent witness backed up our story. Provided the CCTV matches our memory of the events, all should be okay :)


----------



## Rahma

.


----------



## lesh07

Great scan pic rhama. :) 

Well finally got my ovulation tests to read negitive after about 5-6 days of quite strong positives and dtd for 4 nights on the trot so hopefully one of those swimmers caught that eggy. x


----------



## Lulle

Good to hear that everything turned ok, Kazine. And what's regarding stress: 

I can't really come to terms with the statement that "stress will hurt the baby". If that's true - babies wouldn't be conceived in times of war and people who have lost in stillbirth or miscarriage would never have a baby again.

When people tell me to stress down due to the baby, I tend to get grumpy. I think it's such a stupid thing to say. Just as stupid as when people who gave birth in (let's say) week 26, and baby survives because: "He must have felt how much we loved him". Ok - so when they die we didn't love them enough???


----------



## kazine

9DPO Fuckfuckfuckfuck!!!!!


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Kazine!!!!! Wooohhhoooo!!!!! :)


----------



## Lulle

Angelbaby_01 said:


> Kazine!!!!! Wooohhhoooo!!!!! :)

I thought they were negative since Kazine's saying "fuck"?? 

Am I missing something?


----------



## kazine

No there's a line I was just freaking out!
Stupid supermarket has ran out of frers! To the other one!


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Sorry, they looked positive on my phone :-( I am so so so so so sorry. Just had a look on the laptop........................ I feel so bad now. :(


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Kazine, so I don't have line eye? is it positive?


----------



## Lulle

kazine said:


> No there's a line I was just freaking out!
> Stupid supermarket has ran out of frers! To the other one!

I might see a faint line on the last pic, right? I got my positive on 11 or 12 dpo, and it was weak but obvious.


----------



## emzeebob

am going insane, i swear everything is playing tricks on me, stupidly caved and tested, me and hubby both saw a line within the 3 mins then wen it dried it went away, the edges of the line are left but no middle, 

am guessing evap, or we both have line eye, witch due tomoro please stay away, cant decide wether to test tomoro or not, with my loss in dec i didnt get a positve till after af was due had negatives all the way till then


----------



## emzeebob

how do u ladies tweak things, never been able to fathom it


----------



## kazine

No there are lines there! That's why im going out of my mind trying to find a frer but cant!


----------



## kazine

After getting this from SMU, and two super faint lines on the Tesco 25mIU/ml, I think I'm going to go ahead and call pregnant!


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Yes! I can see it clearly! Congratulations Kazine! This is a good month for you apart from the accident. Xx


----------



## mapha2

Whooooo whooooo, I see a line Kazine. Congratulations, happy dance for u. Hugs


----------



## kazine

Oh god do you really think they're positives and not just false?! I could cry


----------



## Lulle

Congrats, they're def positive :)


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Yes! Defo positive! I could cry from happiness for your part. May it be a sticky h&h nine months!!!!


----------



## kazine

I wanna scream. OH finishes work in an hour I have to go rush and tell him right now!

THANK YOU EVERYONE!!!


----------



## mapha2

A faint line is still a positive gal. You better believe it


----------



## kazine

There was nothing there AT ALL yesterday!!!


----------



## Angelbaby_01

I am so happy for you! This is the reason for the saying "it isn't over yet until the witch shows". :)


----------



## Rahma

.


----------



## confuzion

Emzee - hope it wasn't an evap hon. Keep us posted :hugs:

Kazine - yay! Pretty good line for 9 DPO, I think this is a sticky one! Happy and healthy 9 months :)


----------



## Leinzlove

Looks awesome, Kazine!!!! Congrats! :) x


----------



## emzeebob

so hoping its my month, af is due tomoro and ive never been late except with my son and my loss, 

hoping its out month cos my due date would be 31st oct, eeekkk my favourate holiday lol


----------



## Krippy

Congrats Kazine! :)

Hope you get a great test tomorrow Emzee!


----------



## Leinzlove

Eeeeek Emzee!! Have you tested? I hope AF has the most wonderful of reasons for staying away! :)


----------



## kazine

Confuzion, my due date is 4th November :)


----------



## confuzion

Ok :) when is your first appointment?


----------



## kazine

Tuesday morning, booked an appointment with the GP.


----------



## lesh07

Well ladies 4 dpo according to chart but I didn't have O day till the morning of 18th so I reckon more like 3dpo. 

My friend announced her pregnancy yesterday, She showed me her 12 week scan. She suffered a miscarriage back in august last year so she fell pregnant quite quickly again after. I am so happy for her but that's now the 4th person that has told me they are pregnant in the last 4 weeks. I just hope it's my turn soon. As I really need my rainbow baby. xxx


----------



## Leinzlove

That's what's going on around me too, Lesh. They all are leaving me... 

But we are joining them all now. <3 Can't wait for you to :test:! You got this!!


----------



## kazine

10DPO FRER :D


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Beautiful line kazine! :)


----------



## emzeebob

so for 11 years of af's (ex pregnancy with my son and loss) ive woke up to af on the day she is due, today so far its lunch time and still nothing, tested yesterday with last test and bfn, cant get any more till monday when i get paid, so not getting my hopes up just yet, 

lovely line on there kazine


----------



## kazine

Thanks everyone.

Just went to pick up my engagement ring that I took back and had to order a smaller size.

It's STILL too big. And it feels horrible on my ring finger and I'm just sat crying :cry:

Think I'm just gonna wear it on my middle finger to save this stressing. Feels better there anyway. Who cares about tradition :cry:


----------



## emzeebob

kensine id wait to get ur ring resized again, if ur anything like me ur fingers might swell up soon :)


----------



## AmbeeJayLJTR

I think I'm going to test tomorrow, I know it's still soon but the nausea has gotten no better and now I'm also WAAAY moody. I feel like ripping everyone's head off for basically no reason. I was like this with my first pregnancy/loss. Really getting hopeful now, but only 9 DPO and didn't show positive with first loss until my period was 2 days late. Really hoping for a positive. Everyone tells me I'm not "ready" for a baby, but I want my rainbow so bad.


----------



## kazine

I'm just not gonna bother now. It fits fine on my middle finger so I'm just gonna leave it on there. If my fingers do swell up then I might be able to wear it on my ring finger and if so I might actually get used to it... Doubt it though


----------



## emzeebob

still no af, my rather watery cm has gone milky, though, hurry up monday so i can buy a test


----------



## confuzion

Nice test kazine! My husband wears his wedding ring on his right hand just to defy the tradition here lol. 

Emzer - yay for late AF. Come on Monday!

Ambeejay - sounds like great symptoms! Keep us posted!


----------



## kazine

Is my progression looking any good? I've been nervous this morning about yesterdays test not seeming much stronger but todays test does look a bit stronger.

Anyone know better than me?


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Kazine, it does look darker. I would suggest testing every 2nd day. I know it's hard if you are a poas addict, but the results will be much more rewarding. Don't stress hun. Your lines look great, even better than with my DD at that stage.

Afm - I bought opks because I am still spotting (just like last cycle at cd15) and nothing yet at cd11 as expected. I usually have a 30 day cycle. When do you ladies think it's best to test for ov? I am so scared I will miss it this month as we don't bd that often this cycle. Any advice would be welcome! :)


----------



## kazine

I'm actually waiting every 2 days to test with FRER but I only have a few ICs left :')


----------



## AmbeeJayLJTR

Well I tested this morning and got a negative :( still hoping it's just too early still but I'm definitely discouraged now. :(


----------



## confuzion

Sorry about the negative hon :hugs:

How many DPO are you?


----------



## AmbeeJayLJTR

confuzion said:


> Sorry about the negative hon :hugs:
> 
> How many DPO are you?

I'm 11 DPO today and AF is due on the 25th.


----------



## confuzion

I hope AF stays away. Keep us posted.


----------



## mapha2

AmbeeJ, try testing on your af due date. I think 11dpo is a bit early hun. Good luck:hugs:


----------



## lesh07

Hi guys. Well ran out of the cheapie tests so just doing the waiting game until at least 10dpo then gonna buy some frer's. I do have lower back ache and slight cramps in the pelvic area. Who know's. Considering I dtd on the 15th,16th,17th and the 18th which was also 'O' day, Got a ultra strong positive on the 18th morning. I now don't feel very optimistic. x


----------



## kazine

If anyone wants to follow my thread I am posting progression pics (including todays which has made me relax a lot). I won't post any more tests in here as I know its not fair to do so and I didn't like it when other people did it. 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/bfp-announcements/2126959-im-pregnant-d-d.html

:)

Thanks for being with me through my journey everyone and I hope you all get your BFPs soon and hope that I don't end up back here (no offence!) ha ha :)


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Good luck Kazine and enjoy your pregnancy and I don't want you to join us again apart from saying hi! I think all the ladies can agree that we prefer to see your rainbow! :)


----------



## confuzion

Agreed with Angelbaby ^^

Lesh - you're next!!


----------



## LeahLou

Hey ladies, so sorry I've neglected y'all again. My sister passed away on Friday so my whole family is very numb right now.. Heaven has one glamorous new angel in their midst. 
We have a good chance this month. Dtd every day my whole fertile week! CD 19 and already having the test itch! :haha: mainly just want to get my mind on something else.


----------



## kazine

LeahLou said:


> Hey ladies, so sorry I've neglected y'all again. My sister passed away on Friday so my whole family is very numb right now.. Heaven has one glamorous new angel in their midst.
> We have a good chance this month. Dtd every day my whole fertile week! CD 19 and already having the test itch! :haha: mainly just want to get my mind on something else.

Omg I am so so sorry LeahLou :(!


----------



## confuzion

I am so sorry for your loss Leah :hugs:

I hope a new pregnancy has come along to bring a little light onto a dark time. You're in my thoughts love. Sounds like you have an exceptional chance this month.


----------



## sailorsgirl

So sorry leah. Fxd for your bfp xx


----------



## Krippy

LeahLou said:


> Hey ladies, so sorry I've neglected y'all again. My sister passed away on Friday so my whole family is very numb right now.. Heaven has one glamorous new angel in their midst.
> We have a good chance this month. Dtd every day my whole fertile week! CD 19 and already having the test itch! :haha: mainly just want to get my mind on something else.

I am so sorry Leah! My thoughts are with you and your family!


----------



## 3Minions

I'm so sorry LeahLou.


----------



## LeahLou

Thank you so much ladies. It's hard to go back to normal life.


----------



## Rahma

.


----------



## Angelbaby_01

I'm sorry for your loss leah :(

Xx


----------



## LeahLou

Y'all are so sweet. I tested this morning to focus on something else. 7-8 dpo and I barely see something but I always do :haha: 
Nauseous, boobs hurt, super crampy for the past 2 days, cranky, etc. but some of it could be from grief so I'm trying not to symptom spot too much!


----------



## mapha2

:hugs:I'm so so sorry Leah


----------



## Lulle

I'm so sorry Leah :(


----------



## kazine

Don't know if any of the other BFPs on here want to start a pregnancy group thread for all of us to post on? Like a graduates thread of sorts?


----------



## Rahma

.


----------



## Angelbaby_01

What if you start it in the group section? I don't know about other ladies, but I would like to try to avoid first tri section until I had my scan if I fall pregnant. It could be scary at times if you know what I mean. What do you think?


----------



## mapha2

Angel, i fully understand you. I have been scared to post anything on the 1st trimester thread. Im actually a nervous wreak right now. I always run to the loo to check if everything is still intact.
Honestly, i think i feel much better with all you ladies as we've been through this struggle together.
Mama Bears rainbow baby group will be great as we are more (or iam more comfortable) with you ladies.
Thank you


----------



## confuzion

That's a great idea kazine! How about in the pregnancy after loss section? I could set it up for you guys (and us future members :)) and link it here if you all would like.


----------



## mapha2

confuzion said:


> That's a great idea kazine! How about in the pregnancy after loss section? I could set it up for you guys (and us future members :)) and link it here if you all would like.

Please do, i have been avoiding first trimester thread with my whole heart. That place honestly depresses me. Thank you


----------



## confuzion

Ok! Off to starting it up and making it beautiful :)

I love managing group threads guys. Haha don't know why but I've discovered that it's a true pleasure!


----------



## confuzion

Ok girls. Here's the thread:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...ama-bears-pal-rainbow-group.html#post31789291


----------



## kazine

Yay :D


----------



## lesh07

Hi ladies well the past 2 days ain't been great. Started to feel slightly sick yesterday with constant burping and then today feeling more sick on and off with constant wind from both ends. Thinking it maybe a bug. Hope I feel better soon. Keep getting the sick feeling in my throat. ugh! xxx


----------



## confuzion

Maybe the "bug" will be a baby in 9 months lesh :haha:


----------



## confuzion

I got a smiley face today guys! CD11, I can't believe it. Confirms that I O earlier than I thought I did, and possibly wasn't BDing early enough!

These OPKs were SO worth the investment.
 



Attached Files:







pos_OPK.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## LeahLou

Woah! You must have short cycles!

Sorry lesh! Hope you feel better soon!!

Tested again tonight :blush: nothing to report obviously :haha: 
Hopefully we'll all be joining the PAL thread soon!!!


----------



## confuzion

LeahLou said:


> Woah! You must have short cycles!
> 
> Sorry lesh! Hope you feel better soon!!
> 
> Tested again tonight :blush: nothing to report obviously :haha:
> Hopefully we'll all be joining the PAL thread soon!!!

My cycles have been 26/27 days which is only slightly shorter than "texbook". I'm hoping that I O CD13 and not tomorrow so we get an extra day to BD. OPK was negative in the afternoon and + in the evening so here's to hoping lol.

I hope we join the thread soon too. I'm so desperate for a baby I could just about steal one :rofl:

Hopefully you'll be joining VERY soon :winkwink:


----------



## LeahLou

It's actually more likely to fertilize the egg if you bd the days before O! So I think you'll be good :)

I know what you mean! I love babysitting. Emilia's been mentioning babies more lately and my family said we need one. They just don't know how much we've been through already.. 

You too girl!! Im stocked up on tests and ready for double lines :thumbup:


----------



## confuzion

:hugs: it will happen very soon.

Hope AF doesn't come and bleed over our parades :wacko:


----------



## mapha2

lesh07 said:


> Hi ladies well the past 2 days ain't been great. Started to feel slightly sick yesterday with constant burping and then today feeling more sick on and off with constant wind from both ends. Thinking it maybe a bug. Hope I feel better soon. Keep getting the sick feeling in my throat. ugh! xxx

Hahaha, true what confuzion said, i started with a very bad bug if you remember my posts. Get well soon, hugs


----------



## mapha2

Happy bding confuzion. Go and catch that egg. Good luck, i want you guys to cross over


----------



## lesh07

Go grab that egg confuzion. Xx


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Thanks confuzion. I hope we all will be moving over soon :)
Yay on that opk confuzion. 

Lesh I hope it is a nine month bug, my mom had one of those and I am the result :)


----------



## Angelbaby_01

What do you ladies think of cd14, ov tomorrow? 

Hubby is not into bding that much, but when I showed him the tests he said we can try. So I will need to make a plan to get him sexied up. Lol
 



Attached Files:







Worcester-20140225-06398.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 3









Worcester-20140225-06396.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## nugget80

Well af got me and am on cd 5 now... however to take my mind off ttc I have an interview tomorrow and am so scared! I am an NQT and only applied as part time jobs are a rarity but didnt think I'd get anywhere as they were looking for experience! Have planned my lesson looked round school website and painted my nails. Any other tips? Feels wrong being this relaxed with it looming...


----------



## AmbeeJayLJTR

Woke up to AF this morning. And no BF. Found out last night he's been cheating on me for at least month with 4 other women so TTC is obviously on a long hold now. I doubt I'll ever get back together with him now that I know he can't be trusted at all. :/ so TTC will just have to wait until I am in another committed relationship with someone who is actually not and asshole. :(


----------



## 3Minions

Oh Ambee. I'm SO sorry!

Angelbaby, looks like something is going on there. I wouldn't be surprised if tomorrow is darker, so have DH suck it up.... (And if he has a low sex drive overall, try to get him to take some zinc (the vitamins are on the shelf at the drugstore.) Fixed my DH right up!) GL!

Confuzion, GL to you too!

And this is where you all see that I only remember as far as the furthest post on this page, lol. GL to everyone else too


----------



## nugget80

Well af got me and am on cd 5 now... however to take my mind off ttc I have an interview tomorrow and am so scared! I am an NQT and only applied as part time jobs are a rarity but didnt think I'd get anywhere as they were looking for experience! Have planned my lesson looked round school website and painted my nails. Any other tips? Feels wrong being this relaxed with it looming...


----------



## LeahLou

I'm so sorry Ambee!!!! A blessing in disguise that you're not preggo. Having a kid with the wrong person sucks!


----------



## Renaendel

I have missed some very great news and some very tragic news while I have been on vacation. First to *leahlou*. I don't have the words to tell you how sorry I am for you. No one should ever have to lose a sister. :cry: I hope you are hanging in there and you have our support. *ambee and nugget*. I am sorry the witch got you both. Though Ambee I get it if you are happy now. What a total jerk! Four other Women! :hugs: 

*confuzion and angel*. Go attack your guys. Angel any plans yet for operation sex him up? I always find a massage that leads to other things frequently well... Leads to other things. :). Confuzion thanks for the chart stalking. I think it does look pretty good but I am single handedly bringing down the average pregnancy rate for triphasic charts on fertility friend since mine are frequently that shape. 

But! I have never had a dip followed by a spike quite like this with pinch stabby cramps.

*Kazine*. Yayayayay!! Wooo. Pregnancy and engagement. What an awesome month!!

Well it is back to 5 degrees versus 80 in Palm Springs but it is nice to be back home with my kitty cat. I'll be testing each morning so I'll let you know as soon as anything pops up!

I want to test each time I pee, but holding off, somehow...

Sorry if I forgot anyone or anything, it is hard to write this up on the iPad.


----------



## lesh07

Sorry about the af's ladies. well 8dpo and i swear i see a slight line after only a 3 hour hold. Got some better tests for the morning wee's. 

taken within 5 mins.

Doesn't look as good in pic.


----------



## LeahLou

I see it lesh!!!!! I hate those tests though. I always got lines on them!!


----------



## Mrs_chris_36

confuzion said:


> LeahLou said:
> 
> 
> Woah! You must have short cycles!
> 
> Sorry lesh! Hope you feel better soon!!
> 
> Tested again tonight :blush: nothing to report obviously :haha:
> Hopefully we'll all be joining the PAL thread soon!!!
> 
> My cycles have been 26/27 days which is only slightly shorter than "texbook". I'm hoping that I O CD13 and not tomorrow so we get an extra day to BD. OPK was negative in the afternoon and + in the evening so here's to hoping lol.
> 
> I hope we join the thread soon too. I'm so desperate for a baby I could just about steal one :rofl:
> 
> Hopefully you'll be joining VERY soon :winkwink:Click to expand...

Good evening ladies, hope you're all well...i'm so sorry for your loss leahlou my thoughts are with you

Lesh you sound like how i've been feeling today and i'm pretty optimistic that i may have a bun in the oven...perhaps we've both hit the jackpot :hugs: 

lol Sarah, i said to my hubbys cousin the other day that i best not meet her new baby boy (he's totally gorgeous!) or else i might hide him under my coat and take him home :haha:

So i think I'm 7 days post ovulation and i'm actually starting to feel optimistic, symptoms so far sore boobs, woke with a really strong metallic taste in my mouth (this is a big sign for me), achey back, Hiccups (another big sign for me), very windy! and sorry if tmi really thick white blobby cm and lots of it....i feel wet all the time :blush: sorry too much info haha.

I'm not going to test until Friday i think, which is probably still quite early tho af is due on Monday or maybe i'll test on Monday....arghhh i can't decide :dohh: Friday will only be 10 days post ov monday 13...oooooh decisions, decisions!!


----------



## lesh07

Hi andrea. Yes I have still been feeling sick on and off and got lower backache and yet the witch shouldn't be ready to show for at least another 6ish days. x Hope we are both lucky. x


----------



## confuzion

I see it too lesh!

Andrea - eeeeek, sounding terrific!!

Sorry nugget :hugs:

AFM, not feeling great today. DH and I are not on the same page about BDing. I will probably end up getting what I want but I hate it when I have to ask for it. Blah. This is the last month I stress myself out over TTC. Of course I say that every month :haha:


----------



## confuzion

Ambee :hugs:. That's terrible. 4 other women. Smh. That's unbelievable. Hope you find someone worthy of you and your future children.


----------



## confuzion

Oh and Renae - woot woot!! Almost BFP time. For you Andrea and lesh :happydance:


----------



## Lulle

LeahLou said:


> I'm so sorry Ambee!!!! A blessing in disguise that you're not preggo. Having a kid with the wrong person sucks!

I'm signing this one!!


----------



## lesh07

Yep....I brought a 2 pack of tesco pregnancy tests and gonna give it a go tomorrow morning. I am able to hold all my wee all night so hoping i might see some sort of line in the morning. If it is neg then it will still be early that will keep me in the game. xx


----------



## confuzion

Good luck!


----------



## kazine

With a 14DPO test that I think is a little bit fainter than my 12DPO rather than stronger,
AF/MC strength cramps
and watery CM which I get before AF and got the day of my last miscarriage

I estimate I'll be back here by tomorrow.

:cry:


----------



## confuzion

No kazine! I saw that test it was most definitely darker! And watery CM is a normal part of pregnancy. I got it throughout my last pregnancy and it made it to 12 weeks. Cramps are also very normal. Cheer up hon. It's going to be ok.


----------



## kazine

confuzion said:


> No kazine! I saw that test it was most definitely darker! And watery CM is a normal part of pregnancy. I got it throughout my last pregnancy and it made it to 12 weeks. Cramps are also very normal. Cheer up hon. It's going to be ok.

Thanks confuzion. But I just have a feeling :cry:


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Ambee and nugget, I am so sorry af got you and Ambee I am sorry for what you have to go through. It is so unfair towards to you :(

Confuzion, we are in the same boat and I hope we catch the egg this month eventhough we have to ask for some bding. Lol 

Kazine, I had loads of cm and cramping with DD until 16 weeks. With my last loss and didn't even had these two. So please hang in there and I have my fingers crossed that you have a sticky bean. 

Minions, I have zinc the house and he will start as of today. Lol we did get some sexy time last night. I put on candles and soft music and ordered him to come upstairs without anything on. Lol


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Gosh, excuse typos. I am typing on my phone.


----------



## lesh07

So sorry krippy. Try to stay positive. xxx

Hi ladies. well tested with a tesco brand test and BFN but I am still early and by my dates i didn't even O till the 18th so technically i am 8dpo I guess. Will try to keep hopeful. Still having loads of wind and last night thought I was going to have to run to the loo through feeling sick. xx


----------



## mapha2

Hey Kazine, try to be positive hun. I know it's easier said than done but think positive. I have cramps everyday as well and a discharge but I hear its normal girl. We will deff have Thor rainbows, this is our year.:hugs:


----------



## Angelbaby_01

It doesn't get darker than this :)

Off to some bding. Showed hubby and he asked me if I want to "play" a bit.
 



Attached Files:







Worcester-20140226-06407.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 6









Worcester-20140226-06406.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## kazine

Okay maybe I was overreacting last night. I think I'm okay for now.





My every two days IC progression is showing way more progress than my FRERs so I think I'm just gonna stick to ICs now! 

Also my temperature shot up more today.

AAAAAAND calm.


----------



## mapha2

Happy bding Angel. Ejoy


----------



## lesh07

That's great kazine. x


----------



## Angelbaby_01

I am so happy and relieved for you kazine. I know its hard, but try not to stress hun. Xx


----------



## Angelbaby_01

What do you ladies think are my chances? We bd'd thursday, saturday, sunday and yesterday. I ov'd today. Should I bd once more?


----------



## mapha2

Yep, once more will do. Just for the fun of it. :)


----------



## lesh07

9dpo afternoon ic. Do you see a second line? 3 hour hold.


----------



## emzeebob

hello

so still no af nearly a week late lol, still loads of symptoms, tested a few days ago and still bfn so am just chilling lol and trying not to stress, i got a late bfp with my son so still hoping thats wats happening, 

so if i am pregnant im 4 weeks 5 days, due date halloween, but not getting my hopes up just yet, but feel wet allllll the time im popping loo all the time to wee and to make sure it isnt af lol 

hope everyone else is ok


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Lesh, I can't see anything, but I am on my phone. I have my fingers crossed for you.

Emzee, I have my fingers crossed for you as well :)

Afm - we got some bding in and DH was such a sweety. I just got reminded why I love him so much. <3


----------



## confuzion

I think your chances are great angelbaby!!! I need to BD once more tonight to feel that we've done all we can lol. Then after that, tww for both of us yay!

emzee - EEEEEK! Exciting that you're a week late wow!! :happydance:. Can't wait for that BFP to show up!

lesh - pretty sure I see a shadow of something!


----------



## mapha2

Good nyt pretty mama bears, much love for you all. Kiss kiss and a big hug :)


----------



## Leinzlove

Lesh: I see something... EEEK! :)

AngelBaby: The more BD the better! You don't normally O the day of +OPK but the day after. They tell you O is coming in 24-48 hours not that its O day. So, get those boy swimmers up there. This and tomorrow would be the best days of conceiving blue!

Confuzion: Happy O! Eeeeek!


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Leinzlove, you are right. I didn't know and went to look it up. Although, I had ov cramping yesterday afternoon and twinges at my left ovary. I notice my cm is becoming creamy again. Not yet creamy, but starting to.


----------



## Leinzlove

All great signs. I have O signs my whole fertile window. But, maybe you did O yesterday, its just a guide unless we're temping. Last month I had an O spot 2 days prior to +OPK. I only use OPK to tell me when I can test.


----------



## lesh07

Well very disheartened. Negatives at 10dpo! Not looking likely. All that bedding for nothing. I dislike having to dtd unless I am getting something out of it and for me that's a baby.


----------



## Mrs_chris_36

Lesh, i tried this morning and got a :bfn: i think 10 days post ov is too early i'm 9 days post ov and as i said before the last time i got a :bfp: i was 16 days post ov so don't give up hope yet.

I've added a funny picture to make you all laugh :haha:
 



Attached Files:







funny.jpg
File size: 58.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Leinzlove

lesh: I'm sorry hun about the BFN. You know its early. Have you gotten your BFPS early before?

I know someone who got their BFP's at 10dpo and then 14dpo for another. Me personally, I've gotten 7 BFPS and they've all been by 10dpo AM. So, when 10dpo comes and BFN, I know... But still hold on to small hope.

Andreabond: Eeeeeek! Almost time for that BFP! When will you :test:?


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Lesh and andrea, you are only out once the witch has showed. I will wait until af due date before I test.


----------



## Mrs_chris_36

I'm going to do my best to wait until Monday, which is also when AF is due which will be 13 days post ov, i should expect to see at least a faint line at that stage, i may even use a digital test.

I must admit even tho i know its too early for me it does make me think i may be out of the running this month.....i'm trying to stay positive!


----------



## nugget80

Good morning ladies...
Well I had my interview yesterday and was offered the job...! Still cant believe it as its just so perfect! 
Start after easter so am tempted to pack away the opk for a few months and go back to ntnp til after I have been in job a few weeks. .. 
On downside recieved a letter from police as dh hit someone's car without realising and failed to stop. Its annoying as he knows the person so it had been dealt with...! Now gotta deal with it again... :(


----------



## Leinzlove

I don't know how you ladies wait! I never can. I gave up even trying :rofl: 

It is best to stay positive! odds are for us... Atleast we timed correctly with ovulation. 

Nugget- Congrats on your job. hope you can put the accident behind you both soon.


----------



## emzeebob

still no af, yay, still lots of symptoms, and i dont no wether any of u belief in psychics, but i went to a psychic night last night and i didnt no the lady from adam but she asked me how the pregnancy was going, told me how many weeks i am, and told me it wouldnt be like xmas and stick, so i dont no lol


----------



## Leinzlove

Emzee: Eeeeek! exciting! AF isn't showing! :)


----------



## mapha2

:cry:I just started spotting


----------



## lesh07

Leinzlove said:


> lesh: I'm sorry hun about the BFN. You know its early. Have you gotten your BFPS early before?
> 
> I know someone who got their BFP's at 10dpo and then 14dpo for another. Me personally, I've gotten 7 BFPS and they've all been by 10dpo AM. So, when 10dpo comes and BFN, I know... But still hold on to small hope.
> 
> Andreabond: Eeeeeek! Almost time for that BFP! When will you :test:?

Hi usually i have never really tested until missed af with my last 2 and i think that is because we were trying for 2-3 years for both and by then I had lost all hope of getting a bfp. So i never really tested until around 5 days late. x


----------



## lesh07

mapha2 said:


> :cry:I just started spotting

Oh hun. It may just be spotting I suffered it with my last little one on and off. Hugs to you. xx


----------



## Leinzlove

Mapha: No, I hate hearing of this scare. It's likely nothing. :hugs:

Lesh: I'm sorry it took you so long ttc. :hugs: I still don't know how you wait. Aren't you POAS crazy?


----------



## lesh07

I am and I test almost 2 times a day. We thought we were lucky this time ttc as i fell pregnant on our 8th month trying so after spending 6 years just trying to conceive 2 we were shocked and so happy but then a week in and the cramping/bleeding started. Now 3 months later - Almost 1 year of ttc we are now awaiting our rainbow. :(


----------



## Leinzlove

Lesh: I'm sorry, hun. :hugs: I didn't think this journey would be like this either. I'm on month 9, and its just miserable. :(

We will get there, though! And you are early yet... I hope that witch has the best of reasons for staying away.


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Mapha, I hope it's just random harmless spotting :(

xxx


----------



## mapha2

I hope so too. I'm trying to be positive though, my gynea just admitted me though for threatening miscarriage. He said he wants to monitor me closely:growlmad:


----------



## Leinzlove

It will only be good to be monitored. Thinking of you... This bean is sticking!


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Well, we got some last safety bding in. W dtd from cd11 to cd16 except for cd13. Hopefully I have it all covered.


----------



## confuzion

Yay angelbaby! We're in the same boat this cycle :D

We've DTD every night for the last 4 nights. And every other day before that. I'm welcoming a little break! lol.


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Me too, but then hubby might feel I only used him. Lol I am tired!!! Haha

I think 1dpo for me tomorrow. I had more cramping this afternoon and cm is not that creamy yet so figured I must have ov'd then at the latest tonight.


----------



## Leinzlove

Timing sounds PERFECT, ladies! <3

Still getting it on here! :dust: :dust:


----------



## mapha2

Hi ladies, thank you so much for ur kind words. 
Just an update, the spotting stopped. Baby is measuring 5w4d which im quite happy with that but 2days fw. My hcg is on 16400, which is also good compared to 6000 on my previous mc. We doing another blood work on Sunday. Gynea also put me on progesterone suppliment. He said it will help keeping the mouth of the uterus closed. I should be on these until 12 weeks. Thanks again for your support and love
*


----------



## Angelbaby_01

I am so glad mapha and seems like you have a great doctor. :) yay for a sticky bean!!!!

Afm - I am definitely 1dpo today because cp is low and cm is creamy just like it should be day after ov for me. So I am tww. Eeeeekkk

I have a hair appointment this afternoon. Getting myself some pampering.....:)


----------



## confuzion

Yay mapha :hugs:. Glad you got some reassurance.

angelbaby - yay!! Enjoy the pampering :D. 2 DPO for me woot woot. Hopefully these 10 or so days pass quickly!!


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Kazine and I started chatting on whatsapp if anyone want to join us. Just pm us. :)


----------



## confuzion

lesh and emzee - any updates?


----------



## LeahLou

CD 24 - AF due on March 5/6 so 6 days left
Do y'all see it??


----------



## kazine

LeahLou said:


> View attachment 738827
> 
> 
> CD 24 - AF due on March 5/6 so 6 days left
> Do y'all see it??

Yeah I do, could be an evap. How long did it sit for?


----------



## confuzion

I see it too Leah. Hope you get something darker and unmistakeable soon. 6 days before AF is SUPER early!


----------



## Renaendel

I see it too! Good luck tomorrow!!!


----------



## LeahLou

That was at 4 minutes. Not getting my hopes up! I thought I was 10-11dpo but according to my app and my clockwork 30-31 day cycle, I'm only 6-8 dpo! 
Didn't mean to test THIS early!!


----------



## kazine

Well that's what my 9DPO looked like! There's hope at 9DPO at least :D


----------



## Leinzlove

Leah, you need to take another test. But there are some batches of these that always give positives. So, you need to back it up with a different kind of test.

I definitely see a line and hope this is it! :)

Mapha: I'm sooooo very pleased to hear this!!! This bean is sticky!!! Happy 5 weeks!!!

Angelbaby: NICE! You deserve the pampering! Not long now until we see your BFP!!! Eeeek!

Confuzion: 2dpo... Not long until the waiting gets tough. You got this! THIS IS CYCLE #3! :happydance:


----------



## LeahLou

Oh trust me girl, as a POAS addict, I don't believe anything until it's dark! I've been getting stark white tests for days :)


----------



## Leinzlove

Leah: I'm sorry to see that you lost your sister. I lost my brother in 2011. It's the hardest thing I've ever been through. I'm so sorry for your losses.

Can't wait for you to :test: again!!! Lets see those lines! :)


----------



## LeahLou

Thank you. It's still very surreal and numb. Hard to process and swallow. Just feels like she's at home or when we're there, she's just upstairs. So sorry for you too! It's a hard thing

I'm dreading it!!


----------



## Leinzlove

I'm sorry, hun! :hugs: 

Don't dread it... If its BFN, its still early yet. I hope the witch is staying gone for the most wonderful of reasons.


----------



## emzeebob

feeling wierd today only way to describe it, loads of creamy cm never seen this much,nausea has increased so much its unreal, boobs are painful now not sore, and im crying for no reason feel like a pratt lol still no af, waiting till monday payday to buy one


----------



## lesh07

I have lower cramping and stabbing back pain and it is slowly getting stronger so think it's fair to say it's not my month now and all negative tests. Good luck guys. x


----------



## LeahLou

Thanks leinz :hugs: I did a blue dye and I maybe see something :shrug:

I feel the same way emzee! Except I have my one symptom that only comes when I'm pregnant. Everything starts tasting citrusy when my hcg goes up, so I think it's just too early to get a good + on a test.


----------



## Angelbaby_01

I know you can't detect pregnancy at 2 dpo, but my symptoms so far look promising just like when I usually get a bfp. I have loads of lotiony creamy cm and cp is high, soft and closed. So I am hoping.........

I also start to get more tired than usual after ovulation. With my last pregnancy I smelled everything at 5dpo and was exremely tired. Same now...........


----------



## Renaendel

Ooh, Angelbaby those sound like great symptoms!

Emzee and Leah I hope this is it for you!!!

Sorry for your bfns lesh. Boo AF needs to stay away for you.


----------



## confuzion

Sorry Lesh :hugs:. BFNs are brutal. 

Leah and emzee - woo can't wait to see those lines. 

Angelbaby - yay BFP for you soon!

3DPO here today. Creamy CM. But that's normal for me. Don't expect anything yet anyway.


----------



## Leinzlove

Sounds great Ladies. I don't symptom spot... I get symptoms every month whether that month is the one or not. But, I have the foulest odor coming from my VJay... ALL THIS BD and I love it, but can't rid the stink. :rofl:


----------



## Leinzlove

Leah: Eeeeek!!! That line will just keep getting darker! :)


----------



## 3Minions

Leinz, do you maybe have BV if it's that stinky? You should go get your lady bits checked out by a professional


----------



## Leinzlove

BV? My lady bits were just checked out last week. :rofl: Breast exam, pelvic exam both fine... Pap smear results next week.


----------



## confuzion

Smells could mean infection leinz. You could have developed it after seeing your doc. If it goes away, I wouldn't worry. If it doesn't let up, you should go back in for treatment!


----------



## Leinzlove

NO!! :rofl: Its me JOKING! About all the semen being shot up there. :rofl:


----------



## confuzion

LOL ohhhh. Haha. In that case. Bring on the stink :rofl:


----------



## Leinzlove

:rofl: :)


----------



## Lulle

Don't talk like that to a pregnant lady. All your CM and semen chat makes me want to puke :S

Anyways; wish you the best of luck. Hope you join the preggers-club soon :)


----------



## Leinzlove

Lol! :) Won't be long you'll be able to stomach everything! I can't believe it just a few more weeks now... until the 2nd trimester! :wohoo:


----------



## Mrs_chris_36

We'll ladies the :witch: got me last night.....totally gutted worse still I had to stay really upbeat as we had friends staying over with their little boy. I just wanted to sob but managed to keep it together in fact it was probably the distraction I needed. Hubs will be away fir work next ovulation so I'm gonna take a couple of leave days and go to London with him. Looks like 3 days prior to ovulation just didn't cut the mustard :-(


----------



## lesh07

Sorry Andrea. I am still getting negatives and am sure the witch will get me tomorrow on my due time. Let's hope we are both lucky next month. xxxx


----------



## confuzion

:hugs: to both you ladies. You will still have another shot at a march BFP :D


----------



## Angelbaby_01

I am sorry lesh and andrea. I hope you will still get lucky this month. 

Xxx


----------



## lesh07

Cheers guys. It is just so hard because I know there is no way we missed the egg as dtd everynight for 5 night (3 nights before O and 2 nights after) So it makes you wonder how the sperm can't meet the egg. xx


----------



## Angelbaby_01

I am so so so sorry lesh :-( <3


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Something for you lovely ladies <3
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20140302_00174346.jpg
File size: 41.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## confuzion

lol aww look at the froggy fight! I love it!


----------



## mapha2

Another blood work was done today, hcg was on 32600, so it doubled as it was on 16400 on Thursday. I'm relieved, next app is on the 14th. :)


----------



## confuzion

Congrats mapha. That's great news :D

Will they give you an US on the 14th?


----------



## Mrs_chris_36

Thanks ladies, lesh we dtd 3 nights in a row but the last day was the Mon and I'm pretty sure ovulation was weds got a flashing smiley on the Mon eve, solid on the Tuesday. I think we need to get it in on the day of ovulation is just tricky with the hubs working away....So frustrated with it all!


----------



## LeahLou

Sometimes the egg isn't meant to be fertilized. It's so hard when you think you've got perfect timing and you don't catch it. We're all right there with you lesh!


----------



## Lulle

lesh07 said:


> Cheers guys. It is just so hard because I know there is no way we missed the egg as dtd everynight for 5 night (3 nights before O and 2 nights after) So it makes you wonder how the sperm can't meet the egg. xx

Not that I'm an expert, but I've read several places that to get the best sperm quality you should have sex every other day.

? https://infertility.about.com/od/tryingtoconceive101/f/how_often_sex.htm


----------



## Renaendel

Lulle, my obgyn informed me that every day is better if you know your hubby has good sperm. If hubby has had a poor SA then every other day is better. We don't know hubbies sperm situation and have tried both. I did get pregnant 13 months ago with every other, and lost them. On to month 16 and two months before I seek help.


----------



## mapha2

confuzion said:


> Congrats mapha. That's great news :D
> 
> Will they give you an US on the 14th?

Thank you, yes they will. We also did an early u/s the other day but there wasn't much to see. I uploaded it on mama bears PAL thread.


----------



## Devondm83

So sorry that everyone is here. TTC my 7th (hubby and my 1st) after 5 early mc and 1 ectopic last month.. currently waiting for my 1st real AF after the loss.


----------



## confuzion

:hi: Devon. So sorry for your losses hon. That's rough. Hopefully you'll get sticky soon.


----------



## Devondm83

Seeing everyone getting their sticky gives me a tiny bit of hope..


----------



## Renaendel

There has been a lot of good luck in this thread. I hope you get your take home baby soon Devondm.

:bunny: shaking off the bad mojo to have a good month.


----------



## Devondm83

Renaendel said:


> There has been a lot of good luck in this thread. I hope you get your take home baby soon Devondm.
> 
> :bunny: shaking off the bad mojo to have a good month.

Thank you! I figure I cant just totally give up even though I am so ready to throw in the towel


----------



## lesh07

Feeling really down today! I am about to go into my 4th month of ttc since my miscarriage. I have seen so many of the women who suffered the same month I did who are pregnant again with there rainbow's and although I am very happy for them I also ache a little knowing I want that. :(


----------



## Angelbaby_01

I understand where you are coming from lesh and I although I am happy for them I can't help but feel the same as you. It's a hard journey, but we need to remember that a rainbow is exactly this - a promise of hope after the storm. <3


----------



## LeahLou

In the same boat y'all! So so happy for them, but I am green with envy. It's hard to loose a baby AND have to see other people have what you want. :/


----------



## Angelbaby_01

I feel really down tonight ladies, I don't feel like it will happen and I am scared of the wait again when hubby goes away.


----------



## LeahLou

:hugs: Angel. I have that fear too. I know I can get pregnant, but staying pregnant is hard. It's been 3 months since my most recent loss and I feel like it'll be eons till we get our take home baby. But we're all in this together. You're not alone!


----------



## lesh07

If this isn't your month angel then we will both be in the next month to support each other. xx


----------



## confuzion

I am in the same boat ladies. Feeling kind of hopeless. I've never had a pregnancy stick. And now I'm afraid I won't ever get pregnant again. And if I do that it will never stick and I'll never be a mom. It's so depressing sometimes.


----------



## emzeebob

back from drs, shes taking it as im pregnant at the mo as im so late with af and she knows how regular i am (and she knows i didnt get postives with my son) shes booked me in with midwife just in case as the midwife is busy, i have beta bloods in the morning to confirm it. she felt my abdomen and said my uterus felt harder, she test my urine, and said i have a slight urine infection but she has never know a uti to delay a period so it couldnt be that, she put me on extra strength folic acid, anti botics and anti sickness as ive had nausea for 2.5 weeks, so fx and baby dust my bloods come back positve


----------



## confuzion

Yay emzee. Keep us posted on those results :D


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Lesh, hubby won't be home when I ov again :( 

Confuzion, we deserve some luck now.......

Emzee, great news. Please keep us posted!


----------



## lesh07

Great news emcee. Xxx hugs to all us other ladies. Still hoping for you angel and confusion. 

No af yet but can feel it coming very burning sort of cramps and backache. Xx


----------



## Renaendel

Ohh lesh it sucks so much. I am sorry that nothing took this month for you. Some days I wish we could have a way to follow the sperm and egg to really find out what happens in the unsuccessful months.

Angel does your hubby travel a lot for work? 

Yay Emzee, that is great news. I can't wait to hear your numbers!


----------



## LeahLou

That'd be really cool renaendel. I'd love to know if it's the egg or the sperm with problems or it was just timing... Maybe someday!


----------



## lesh07

That would be fascinating to see as I know this month we could have not have missed the egg as Dtd for 5 nights in a row before and after o day so guessing the sperm wasn't compatible with the egg this month or dodgy egg. Xx


----------



## Renaendel

Yup, I am pretty sure my eggs are all really good spies or ninjas. That or my husbands men act like the three stooges. There is no way we have missed our chances with our bedding schedule either for months on end.


----------



## Squig34

Hey Confuzion (and everyone else) - I'd like to join this thread too please, I'm on 2DPO so technically waiting to test. (Took me a while to realise that the avatar on your signature was a link to a thread and therefore to check it out). Lovely to see the front page with so many BFPs!

Leahlou - so sorry to hear of the loss of your sister :(

Emzeebob - fingers crossed then - will be interested to hear your numbers!

Ambeejay - sorry to hear about your cheating ex. Take some time to heal your heart and I hope the next man you meet treats you the way you should be treated :)

Mapha - glad to hear they are monitoring you properly and that your hCG is doubling.

Sorry to the several ladies who just had AF and FX for sticky BFPs next month!

Devon - sorry to hear of your losses.


----------



## mapha2

Hello Squig:hi: welcome to the family. I'm so sorry for all your losses:hugs:


----------



## lesh07

Well ladies. Still waiting for af to arrive. I can feel all the cramping and backache so she is just taking her time. I just want to get on to next cycle already. x


----------



## Mrs_chris_36

Hi Ladies, Well it seems a lot of us are feeling a bit blue, me included. Af has finished now, pretty much, so now its the waiting game for ovulation. I'm really hoping it doesn't take as long this time. Ovulation for the last 3 months has been peaking at 18 days.

Its been 3 months since my mc and I'm starting to think its never going to happen. My 2 colleagues at work are getting bigger by the day and every time i log on to Facebook there's a new baby pic staring up at me. Of course I'm happy for them, its just so hard listening to other peoples excitement when all i feel like I'm doing is wishing the time away. 

Its like my calender is no longer measured by days, weeks or months but by AF, ovulation, test. This month I'm going to have to take a couple of days off work simply so i can travel to London to see the husband and actually have the opportunity to have baby making sex!

....wow I'm really in a funk :-(


----------



## nugget80

Afternoon ladies... I guessing I'm gonna be out this month as won't o til thursday and I am off to wales tomorrow for my dads 60th. Just me and ds. Am thinking its not such a bad thing though as start new job after easter and would be best not to start pregnant, though won't be actively preventing. ..


----------



## LeahLou

Hi Squig!! Thank you :hugs:

So sorry for all these stupid AF sightings :haha: I feel like I should stop testing. AF should be here within the next 1-3 days and there's been nothing but annoying squinters. So I'm counting myself out too. Our cycles seem to be pretty close together! Isn't that funny!


----------



## confuzion

Squig!! So nice to see you here :D. Good luck in your tww hon and welcome to the mama bear family!


----------



## confuzion

Andrea hon, it will happen soon. Hopefully this trip with your husband will do the trick. 

Leah - FX she stays away!!

Nugget - a few days before O definitely still gives you a chance. And if you do get pregnant, it increases the chance of being team pink :D


----------



## emzeebob

rang drs this evening as i had my beta blood test this morning, , receptionist said she cant give me my results dr needs to talk to me about them and i need to fone at 3 tomoro, with my mc she gave me the results over the fone. what the hell does that mean?


----------



## confuzion

Hm. Strange that she gave them before but not now. The nurses at my midwife's office never gave me results over the phone. Said they weren't allowed.


----------



## emzeebob

i dont no im so confused, its the fact at the end of the conversation she said, the form u filled in with the dr yesterday for the midwife, shes booked u in and sent u a letter in this evenings post,


----------



## confuzion

Then it's probably good news but she just can't tell you because of policy :) 

When will you be speaking to the dr.?


----------



## emzeebob

she said he will probably ring me tomoro at some point if he hasnt rang by 3pm i have to ring them


----------



## confuzion

Oh ok :) FX can't wait for your update!


----------



## LeahLou

Well it must be good news since they gave you bad news over the phone last time!! 
Can't wait to hear!


----------



## lesh07

Well ladies af is finally arriving 3 days late! Very slow coming though, only getting streaky blood at the moment. I hate being late when not pregnant just delays ttc for the next month. x


----------



## Jenren

Can you see it ? 10dpo
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 34.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Rahma

.


----------



## Rahma

.


----------



## LeahLou

Early bfp Jenren!

I did a FRER today and I used it like normal. I waited a couple minutes and the dye didn't run through so I had to dip it in water to get it to run. Ugh! It's pretty diluted and a bfn so I don't know if I should try again in the morning or just wait for AF. 

How are you feeling Rahma??


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Emzee any news yet?

Leah I am sorry testing didn't go well. Hopefully a bfp in the morning.

I am so so so tired, but try not to read too much into it.


----------



## LeahLou

No worries! I think AF is on her way. Checked my cervix and it's medium and starting to open vs being super high, firm and closed for the past few days. Oh well! On to the next


----------



## lesh07

Well ladies. I am very worried now. For the past 18 months I have been suffering night sweats and hot flushes. I was for sure I was going through early menopause as my cycles have been varying and getting lighter and lighter. The doc's didn't think I was a year ago but now they are worse. Well so far my af is 3 days late and today all day I have only been spotting light pink to the point that i haven't yet had to use a liner. I am terrified I may be going through early menopause. I have an appointment friday morning. I know I am so lucky to already have had 5 children and I know i will hear the "At least you have been able to have kids before this happened" and the "Your so lucky" and yes I am. But for all those that truly know me they know my heart was so desperate for another little one. I have never wanted anything other than children. 

Fingers crossed for me girls please. xx I just want to bleed and bleed. xx


----------



## Squig34

I see it too Jenren!


----------



## Leinzlove

Looks nice to me Jenren! Can't wait for you to take another :test:! Eeeek! Very Exciting!

Lesh: I hope AF isn't coming. :hugs:

Angelbaby: Yay for being tired! Eeeeekkkk! I know why!!! :) :) :) Can't wait for you to :test:! :)


----------



## LeahLou

So sorry lesh. You ARE lucky with 5! But, it doesn't make it less difficult TTC. For most 5 is a lot and they'd be done but it's ok if you're not and you want more, more power to you! Fx you do bleed soon!


----------



## krulci

Hello everyone! I know this thread is aging but I'm desperate to join. May I please? :wave: I've even creeped over all 144 pages so I'm all caught up! Are you convinced? Am I in? 

About me: I have a beautiful DS (Leopold - 20 mo) and had a late miscarriage in November 2013 (Clementine); AF returned Dec 28, and we've been trying ever since! This is the longest it's ever taken us to fall pregnant and I'm kind of a basket case because of it (read: major POAS addict). AF struck again today, so I'm looking at a Christmas baby. 

I'm like Lesh - I'm hell-bent on as many babies as I can pop out!! Bring them on! 

PS I'm so stupidly excited to be here. You're all so nice!! I'm an expat from The Bump... those ladies are VICIOUS. :devil:


----------



## confuzion

Krulci - welcome to the fam hon. We don't turn anyone away here :hugs:. I'm so sorry for your loss and looking forward to seeing your BFP. No viciousness here I can guarantee :haha:.


----------



## confuzion

Lesh - I doubt it's early menopause! Sending you good vibes :hugs:

I also want a big family with tons of kids. But at the rate this is going for me I highly doubt that will be possible :cry:


----------



## LeahLou

Hi krulci! 
The Bump ladies are hormonal jerks!! I was on there with my first pregnancy and it did not go well.. I LOVE that you're a POAS addict, you're in good company :thumbup:

Yay for wanting as many babies as possible!! 

I need advice on this stupid test. I'm 12-13dpo, cd 30, and did a FRER. There's a line but it's closer to the control than I've ever seen with a first response. Do y'all think it's still valid?? DH was examining it rofl:) and said he thinks it's positive, but I just don't trust it. Plus being that light this close to AF, I doubt it'd stick. Any thoughts beautifuls??


----------



## LeahLou

Duh... Attach the photo :dohh:


----------



## confuzion

Looks in the right spot to me Leah!! Can't wait for your next test looks like an early BFP!


----------



## krulci

Hmm... I'm up in the air on this one. But according to early-pregnancy-tests, they say it's a :bfp:! "a faint line in the test region of the result window may be read as a positive result, though it's a good idea to verify the result in a day or two using a first morning urine sample."

Any symptoms? FX!!


----------



## LeahLou

smu fs!!!!!


----------



## krulci

LeahLou said:


> said he thinks it's positive, but I just don't trust it. Plus being that light this close to AF, I doubt it'd stick.

Just before AF showed, I took a FRER (twice, lol) and swore I saw a line start and fade. Of course now the witch is here in full, excruciating force. Would that point to a chemical mc?? Or do you need a solid BFP first?


----------



## LeahLou

If there was a line, it's usually a chemical. I've had 2 verified. The lines don't get dark and AF can be early, on time, or late. I'm suspecting that this month. These lines are too light for CD 30/12-13dpo


----------



## emzeebob

sorry full of cold and very tired, im still here, no af, no results yet :( sickness getting worse, 7am i wake up 3rd day in a row now being sick and horrid nausea till lunch time, ive never felt so nauseus or tired, and ive gone up a whole cup size in bras :/

my friend said to me today if u aint pregnant they need to investigate whats going on cos it aint, i sat and sobbed to her that i think the symptoms are in my head, and she ws like no im there when ur green and being sick lol, sorry for the rant feeling really low at the mo, i just need to keep thinking that i didnt even get a postive blood or urine result till 7 weeks, (if i am im 6 weeks tomoro) 

hugs to all xx


----------



## Squig34

Hi Krulci :hi: Sorry to hear of your late loss.

I've never heard of the Bump, but after what you and Leahlou have said, I'll certainly avoid it if I ever stumble across it! then again, why would I want anywhere else now I've found BnB? :)

Leahlou I'm afraid I can't see any lines but I usually can't in the photos when the lines are very faint. I'll be glad to look at more when you test again though! I hope it is indeed your BFP!

Emzeebob - it certainly sounds like you are pg, especially if your boobs have gone up that much in size. Sorry to hear you are ill as well - feel better soon and I hope that you can get things confirmed asap (FX for you though!)


----------



## Leinzlove

Leah: I don't think so... Give bean just a lil bit to snuggle in. Faint positives are fine for 13-14dpo. You'll be amazed when you see your next test. :) x

Congratulations! :) x

Emzee: Hang in there... You'll know soon. Sounds wonderful and you've been here before with an excellent outcome... :hugs:


----------



## lesh07

Hi ladies. Been to see the doc and she thinks my on/off bleeding is probably just because of age. She says that as you get older cycles can change due to hormone changes. She has suggested I keep a diary though just incase as they have no idea what is causing the constant night sweats. Finally started bleeding proper this morning after 2 days of spotting. Hubby thinks i might have had another early miscarriage as the pain this morning is really bad too. xxx


----------



## emzeebob

blood results back, receptionist gave them to me which has annoyed me but any its a negative, :( wish i knew what my body was doing am 14 days late for af now, am giving up ttc i think to much pressure on my marrriage


----------



## Mummy to be x

Hi ladies can I join you all, we have just experienced our second loss but we have a beautiful 3 year old daughter, it's been nearly a week since mc so now the bleeding so stopped we are TTC again 

Looking forward to getting to know you all 

Xx


----------



## LeahLou

So sorry emzee!! Are they going to do any testing??

Hi mummy! So sorry for your losses :( you're in good company here!!


----------



## confuzion

Lesh - glad AF showed up finally. Yeah hopefully keeping track of everything will help :hugs:

Emzee - I am so sorry hon. But what could be keeping AF away? I thought for sure you were pregnant. Hope you feel better soon :hugs:

Mummy to be - so sorry for your losses hon. Hope the next one is sticky for you! Welcome :D


----------



## Squig34

Lesh - hope the pain has subsided now.

Emzeebob - sorry to hear it's a BFN.

Mummy to be - welcome, and sorry to hear of your losses.

Not much doing with me! I've just been asked to join a committee in a field I'm interested in so I hope I'm not getting in over my head and it ends up being a lot of stress and hassle while I'm TTC! Although of course I'm also pleased that someone thinks I'll do a good job to ask me to join :)


----------



## Leinzlove

Leah: I hope you are seeing darker lines. And also that you are keeping positive. :hugs:

Emzee: I don't get it either. Did you let your Doctor know you are 14 days late for AF? Maybe they can give you something to get her started. Or definitely watch for O... You could indeed ovulate again, if you didn't do so this cycle. I'm sorry its putting stress on your marriage. Definitley take a break if it feels right. All my thoughts that you are pregnant with sticky VERY soon. :hugs:

Lesh: I'm sorry AF showed. :hugs: May this brand new cycle be the one that brings sticky! My Dr. told me that having children and age can be my factor... And I'm 30. I think night sweats is hormonal imbalance. How is your luteal phase?

Mummy: Welcome! I'm so sorry for your losses. :hugs: May you fall pregnant with sticky straight away. :hugs:

Squig: Congrats on making the committee... That's something keeping your mind off of the 2ww... Don't be worried about 2ww stress... just let it flow. I gave up long ago trying to control my feelings.

The committee and the 2ww... I consider that more than "not doing much." 

Can't wait for you :test:! Things are going to start looking up!!


----------



## Squig34

Leinz, let's just say I will be VERY (though admittedly pleasantly!) surprised if I get a BFP! My body is mostly doing its usual post-o, pre-AF thing. Not that this will stop me POAS - I have about 50 of them and they go out of date you know ;) (that's 50 ICs. I also have 6 of the FRER-type ones. I like to stock pile so I don't risk running out, it's not like there's a huge 24-hour Tesco's 2 minutes drive from me or anything ;) ) But if not this month, I still think it will happen. Hopefully sooner rather than later!

Thanks re the Committee! I think it will be interesting to be an 'insider' and hear all the news first. I'm just nosy ;)


----------



## Mummy to be x

Thank you ladies xx


----------



## Mrs_chris_36

Good afternoon ladies, welcome mum to be sorry to hear of your losses....I'm also in west Yorkshire, leeds, whet abouts are you situated x


----------



## LeahLou

Got a bfp and started bleeding all in one day. Bleh. Loss #6. We may WTT till june


----------



## Krippy

I am sorry Leah! Sending you peace and healing! Xoxoxo


----------



## lesh07

I am so sorry leah. xxx

Well ladies decided for this month I am not going to test for ovulation or an early bfp! Just going to dtd every other night and see how it goes. Testing for ovulation isn't helping me fall pregnant any quicker so gonna save my money for now and have a more relaxing month. xxx


----------



## Mummy to be x

Andreabond78 said:


> Good afternoon ladies, welcome mum to be sorry to hear of your losses....I'm also in west Yorkshire, leeds, whet abouts are you situated x

I'm in halifax  

Xx


----------



## Mummy to be x

So sorry Leah, huge hugs xxx


----------



## 3Minions

Sorry Leahlou.


----------



## confuzion

I'm so sorry Leah :hugs:. What a crap time you've been having. I hoped a sticky would come to make things better. But clearly life just sucks sometimes. TTC, NTNP, WTT, you are welcome to come here and chit chat with us. Don't go away though, we'll miss you!

Lesh - sounds like a good plan. I'm not really sure what I'm going to do for this upcoming cycle. I feel like maybe I should use the OPKs since I bought them already. But I'm a little angry with them for not working for me right away :haha:


----------



## confuzion

Oh and congrats on making the committee squig!! Forgot to mention that before :D


----------



## confuzion

I think I was too harsh on my OPKs. 

I got a faint BFP today :shock:

Gonna wait til Monday and see if the line is darker before making it official. So happy yet scared!


----------



## LeahLou

YAY confuzion!!!! Let's see it!!

Thanks y'all. It's been a rough month. But I'm not giving up! Just would rather have a spring baby. Looking forward to my birthday


----------



## confuzion

Posted it in my journal but I'll post it here too :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 10.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## confuzion

Without the tweak
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 11.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## LeahLou

Holy $!&@? !!! :bfp: :happydance:


----------



## confuzion

Thanks Leah :) I hope it's a sticky one!!!


----------



## 3Minions

FX Confuzion! That's awesome!


----------



## Rahma

.


----------



## confuzion

Hpt :D


----------



## Rahma

.


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Yet again congratulations confuzion! I pray for a sticky bean for you <3

Afm - tested this morning and bfn at 10dpo. Usually I would have had a bfp by now if comparing to last pregnancies. So pretty sure I am out this month. I will need to wait a few weeks now before ttc again since hubby is going away for 5 weeks in a weeks time.


----------



## Lulle

Sorry for your loss, Leah.

Congrats Confuzion!


----------



## confuzion

Rahma said:


> Oh my gosh!!! A million congratulations! Those are beautiful lines! I am sending you loads of sticky vibes! :yipee::wohoo::happydance:
> 
> Put that glorious BFP on the front page!

Thanks Rahma :)

I'm waiting for tomorrow's 12 DPO test to see if I get a darker line before I consider myself a mama bear graduate. It's a little bit scary thinking of being on that BFP list. I'm afraid of not being on it as long as I would like to be :sad1:


----------



## confuzion

Angelbaby_01 said:


> Yet again congratulations confuzion! I pray for a sticky bean for you <3
> 
> Afm - tested this morning and bfn at 10dpo. Usually I would have had a bfp by now if comparing to last pregnancies. So pretty sure I am out this month. I will need to wait a few weeks now before ttc again since hubby is going away for 5 weeks in a weeks time.

:hugs:

There's still a chance. You're not out yet.


----------



## Venus13

Hi all,

First congrats to those that have positive OPK's and HPT's this month!

Apologies for bumping this thread but you all seem so knowledgeable about this stuff so thought I would ask you all!

I had a MMC at 8 weeks, ERPC on the 12th of Feb. I have been testing both pregnancy and ovulation since. Well ovulation has been all over the place because I had so much HCG in me still. It's been 3&1/2 weeks and still testing positive on the digital one (1-2 weeks conception). 

However i have been doing some temps, just missed a few crucial days, but is it possible looking at my chart that I have ovulated? I hope not because was waiting to start TTC after the HPT went negative but now may have missed the boat we only DTD once 

Can you look at my chart and comment? Thanks!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 4


----------



## confuzion

Hi Venus. First of all, so sorry for your loss :hugs:

Secondly, I'm inclined to say no because ovulating with a positive HPT is unlikely. But your chart does seem to suggest it. But even still charts are wonky after a loss. And it seems your hcg is taking a while to come down. I vote that you haven't ovulated yet :thumbup:. More than likely it's as you thought and you will ovulate after a negative HPT. 

You should follow smep. It was actually created for women TTC after miscarriage. DTD every other day for now and then with a positive OPK (after negative HPT), DTD every day for three days. Take a day off and then BD again. 

I wish you luck!


----------



## Venus13

confuzion said:


> Hi Venus. First of all, so sorry for your loss :hugs:
> 
> Secondly, I'm inclined to say no because ovulating with a positive HPT is unlikely. But your chart does seem to suggest it. But even still charts are wonky after a loss. And it seems your hcg is taking a while to come down. I vote that you haven't ovulated yet :thumbup:. More than likely it's as you thought and you will ovulate after a negative HPT.
> 
> You should follow smep. It was actually created for women TTC after miscarriage. DTD every other day for now and then with a positive OPK (after negative HPT), DTD every day for three days. Take a day off and then BD again.
> 
> I wish you luck!

thanks so much for the fantastic advice, wish you all the luck too.


----------



## confuzion

Thanks :) 

Please keep us posted on what happens!


----------



## emzeebob

hello, still no af :( 17 days late now, dr wont do anything to bring it on which im glad about as a had a friend who was late for her period given the drug to bring her period on and miscarried as she was infact pregnant, so even if i was offered it it would be a no, i just wish she would do any thing, take bloods to check my hormone level, or even scan me, she knows my family history that my mum, sister, grandma and great grandma had historectomys in there 30's due to cysts, ensdometriosis, and ovarian cancer so im really mad shes not concerned,


----------



## confuzion

:hugs: emzee. I'm sorry you're in limbo. If you're not happy with your doctor, I say find a new one that will be willing to listen to you.


----------



## Squig34

Sorry to hear of your loss Leahlou :hugs:

Emzee - that's tough, I agree with Confuzion, can you find a different doctor?

Venus - I don't chart so I can't go by that, but just to give you some of my experience - after my 2nd m/c I continued to test +ve for 6 weeks. I had my day 3 progesterone measured, and it apparently indicated that I had ovulated, despite the +ve test. However, on my other 2 m/cs (I didn't have the day 3 test so I'm only going by what I felt - or more accurately, didn't feel - in my own body), I don't think I o'd for a couple of months. So it's hard to say, but if you keep DTD either every other day or follow the EMSP, hopefully you will be succesful sooner rather than later. And sorry to hear of your loss.

Confuzion!! :happydance: :yipee: :wohoo: despite all your feelings of being out this month! Congratulations! I can totally see that line even on the pic you didn't tweak (although I can see it better on the tweaked version). I understand your caution, but can't wait to see your lines getting darker over the next few days!


----------



## mrspat

Congratulation confuzion!!! You and I posted in the loss group at the same time and your story really helped me. I've been following along in this group (even though I don't post much). Your bfp gives me hope! :)
I am 7dpo and will be testing soon!


----------



## Rahma

.


----------



## Renaendel

Mrs. Pat. Good luck! 7 dpo I'd like the Wednesday of the two week wait. Are you an early tester or do you wait until 14?

Squig, how are you doing? How is your new committee?

I think we all are in agreement here Emzee that it is probably time to find a new doctor given that history. I am still struggling to find one that doesn't think that bleeding every day of your cycle is normal.

Confuzion, I know I said it in your thread but congratulations again. I am so glad you get another chance. They are always so scary.

Leah, I don't know what to say. You have had such a rough couple of months. It is time life gave you a mulligan.

Welcome new ladies! Afm, I am just chilling in pre O land. We start DDT tonight. Emotionally I think I hit the point where I assume it isn't going to happen. The whole don't stress thing is a load of malarkey, and people saying stupid stuff like that is the only thing that actually stresses me out. :haha: O should happen in 3-7 days.


----------



## Squig34

Hi Renae, I'm fine thanks. In TWW until Saturday though I'm sure I'll test before then, symptoms or not! I haven't had any committee meetings yet; I think I have to be formally voted in at a conference on Saturday - you know how these things work!

Also, I may have read in your journal before and just been super slow on the uptake, but it has registered today that you mention bleeding every day. My sister had that, light bleeding for months and months and it turned out when she eventually went to the dr to get checked out that she had an ovarian cyst. It's benign, but the doc gave her medication to shrink it and that really helped and the bleeding really cleared up. Have you been scanned for anything like that?

Enjoy pre-o week and :sex:


----------



## confuzion

Rahma said:


> That makes sense, Confuzion. I'm sending you lots of sticky vibes. I really hope this is your rainbow. Have you called a doctor yet? Have your progesterone levels been tested? Good luck!

Thanks hon. No haven't called. Don't really plan on it yet. After my second loss I decided that the next time around I wouldn't go in for tests until I passed a certain point in my pregnancy. So maybe 10-11 weeks I'll call. 

My progesterone has been good in the past. I'm taking my prenatals. Don't really think it would help to go in just yet. Gonna enjoy this while I can and going in with the ignorance is bliss approach lol.


----------



## confuzion

mrspat said:


> Congratulation confuzion!!! You and I posted in the loss group at the same time and your story really helped me. I've been following along in this group (even though I don't post much). Your bfp gives me hope! :)
> I am 7dpo and will be testing soon!

Good luck hon. Hopefully this is the rainbow making month for both of us :D


----------



## lesh07

confuzion said:


> Without the tweak

Major congrats hunni. xxx


----------



## Renaendel

Squig, thanks for checking up. I do bleed every day. (Though last month I actually had a nice reprieve in the TWW, but it is back now.) I have had like 4 ultrasounds and a laparoscopy in the last year and a half and my pap was fine. The only things they saw were mild scarring from Endo that had resolved itself and the baby in the tube. The last ultrasound showed a uterus with a lining that the radiologist said was too thick and my obgyn disagreed with that assessment.

Nuts seem to help the bleeding, and I am not sure why Palm Springs stopped it but that test isn't repeatable unless I find a long lost rich uncle.

So this month I have added magnesium as my one change. Nuts are high in this mineral and low magnesium levels can cause hormone shifts that cause bleeding. I have celiac so it is not surprising that I could have mild malabsorption of some key vitamins.


----------



## confuzion

FX magnesium helps you get more blood free days!


----------



## Krippy

Huge congrats Confuzion! :)


----------



## confuzion

Thanks Krip. Hope the sickness is letting up for you a little bit :hugs:


----------



## kazine

Big congrats confuzion!!!!


----------



## confuzion

Thanks kazine. 

Wasn't too happy with my second test today. But it's a smidge darker I think. Today I woke up super nauseous. Haven't had that so early in a pregnancy before so I feel good about calling it a BFP.


----------



## krulci

Wow... I've missed a lot! 

First and foremost, Confuzion - OMG!!! That is TOTALLY a :bfp::wohoo::bfp:!!! I seriously decided to check back in because I thought, "Oh hey, I think Confuzion is in her testing period... I wonder if she has her BFP, yet?" This made my day!! :happydance::hugs:

To all the new ladies - welcome! Sorry for all of your losses, but glad we're all here together. 

Leah - I'm so, so sorry for your loss... So entirely unfair. You're in my thoughts! :nope:

Lesh - I'd like to think that I'm joining you in the no testing club... but let's be real. I'd die. Hahaha! All the same, I think your testing abstinence is inspiring! :winkwink: Good luck!

Angel - still early! Don't give up hope! FX

AFM: We are looking at a very sudden move to the Caribbean and I am scrambling to make travel plans... Oi! AF is officially gone and I ordered my very first OPK! :happydance: Then DH says, "Oh hey! I cancelled that order for you so you can do a new one via Prime shipping." Okay, but the first order would have been here sooner... :dohh: Charting coming soon... :haha:


----------



## emzeebob

congratz confuzion xx

as for me still no af lol, antibiotics finished for uti but now i have major thrush which is doing my head in, went drs today and expressed my concern to y i havent had a period since the beginning of january, and she has now referred me for a scan and to obgyn for investigations as she finally read my family history onthe computer lol so just waiting for postman

hugs to all, :) xx


----------



## confuzion

FX you get some good news :D


----------



## mapha2

Ohh my God, congrats confuzion. I'm so happy for you. Welcome to the graduates. A hh 9months friend:hugs:


----------



## confuzion

krulci said:


> Wow... I've missed a lot!
> 
> First and foremost, Confuzion - OMG!!! That is TOTALLY a :bfp::wohoo::bfp:!!! I seriously decided to check back in because I thought, "Oh hey, I think Confuzion is in her testing period... I wonder if she has her BFP, yet?" This made my day!! :happydance::hugs:
> 
> To all the new ladies - welcome! Sorry for all of your losses, but glad we're all here together.
> 
> Leah - I'm so, so sorry for your loss... So entirely unfair. You're in my thoughts! :nope:
> 
> Lesh - I'd like to think that I'm joining you in the no testing club... but let's be real. I'd die. Hahaha! All the same, I think your testing abstinence is inspiring! :winkwink: Good luck!
> 
> Angel - still early! Don't give up hope! FX
> 
> AFM: We are looking at a very sudden move to the Caribbean and I am scrambling to make travel plans... Oi! AF is officially gone and I ordered my very first OPK! :happydance: Then DH says, "Oh hey! I cancelled that order for you so you can do a new one via Prime shipping." Okay, but the first order would have been here sooner... :dohh: Charting coming soon... :haha:

Ooooh! Wish I could move to the Caribbean and avoid the New Jersey winters! My OPKs were apparently a good luck charm first time I used them. Lol about your DH said. Haha, men can be so thick! Good luck honey!



mapha2 said:


> Ohh my God, congrats confuzion. I'm so happy for you. Welcome to the graduates. A hh 9months friend:hugs:

Thanks mapha :hugs:


----------



## Squig34

Renae - interesting information. I must tell my sis that anyway despite her medication. Hope it does the trick for you!

Krulci - laughing at your DH cancelling your order, although it's sweet that he was well-intentioned :)

Emzee - glad your doc finally took you seriously and has referred you now for investigations.

Confuzion - I was going to say - pics???? But I'll look in your journal first!


----------



## Leinzlove

Congrats C!!!! Eeeek!!! :) You're kidding! There is no mistaken that BFP!!! :) x

I'm so sorry for your loss Leah! :hugs:


----------



## LeahLou

Thank you for support sweet ladies! 

Sorry I've been MIA. Sadly we're going to have to take a break. I'm very ill to the point I can't walk. It hit me suddenly on my birthday, Sunday, and we're concerned it's something with my thyroid or kidneys. Muscle spasms, in and out of consciousness at night, pain in my back and neck, exhausted all day, weakness, headaches, dizzy ness, etc.. Blood work is today so we'll hopefully know something by next week. 

But good news is I went to the OB for an appt I made before all this and they did a complete blood work profile and will do an u/s in a couple weeks to start trying to figure out why I haven't been able to keep a pregnancy. She wants me to go to a specialist but I want to see these results first. At least we started the process!

I'll still be around and check in on you ladies! Will definitely rejoin when we can start trying again!


----------



## confuzion

Oh my Leah that sounds awful. I'm so sorry hon. PLEASE keep us posted. I hope you get better soon :hugs:


----------



## Squig34

Woah Leah that sounds awful - get well soon! I'm glad for you that they have bloodwork to be getting on with looking at though while you recover from this.


----------



## Renaendel

Ohh no Leah. I hope the the test show what has been happening and that it is an easy fix.


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Oh no! I am so sorry leah! :( I hope you will get better soon and I am glad that you are in good care with the doctors. 

Big hugs! <3


----------



## jmandrews

Hi :wave: confuzion do u care if I join. I am currently sill Miscarrying naturally. I'm on Day 8. We found out on March 4 (9 weeks 5 days) that our baby bean stopped developing at 5 weeks-ish. :( yesterday March 11th (10 weeks 5 days) I officially passed my baby. :cry: 
I have no idea how much longer to expect bleeding but I can't wait for it to be over. My HCG was at 11,500 last week and on Monday it was 7,400. Praying it doesn't take long to get to zero. DH and I want to TTC our rainbow baby as soon as possible. 
I am so sorry for everyone's loss :( although it's devastating I am so glad I can share this with you all. Definitely helps to talk to others who understand and are going through the same thing. 
I'm not sure where I am with this cycle but we plan to start TTC as soon as my next period returns. :)


----------



## confuzion

Jm! I'm so glad to see you here. Very happy that you're joining up although incredibly sad by the circumstance :hugs:. It definitely helps to go through it with ladies who know what you're going through. And the ladies in this group are the most caring you'll find.

Hoping your bleeding weens off soon and you'll be well on your way to your rainbow :hugs:


----------



## LeahLou

Thanks so much ladies. I'll update as soon as I know!


----------



## Leinzlove

I hope you feel better, Leah! It's good that they are doing tests. My Dr. won't and will send me straight to the specialist. Can't wait for you to get back here TTC.

JM: I'm so sorry for your loss. May you find yourself with your rainbow super soon. :hugs:


----------



## Squig34

JMandrews - sorry to hear of your loss. Hope your hCG levels drop quickly and the bleeding clears up as soon as possible, I know it can take quite a while.


----------



## lesh07

Hi ladies not much going on here. I am not testing at all this month for O day or pregnancy, Just getting on with things. Dtd every other day till af due date which will be 2nd april. It will be my birthday on the 7th so hopefully will get a early birthday present. x


----------



## confuzion

Sounds like a great plan lesh. Hope it helps you de-stress, and that maybe all you need to release a high quality egg and you'll definitely have swimmers waiting! FX for you.

Leah - thinking of you. Hope you're getting better.


----------



## Angelbaby_01

jmandrews said:


> Hi :wave: confuzion do u care if I join. I am currently sill Miscarrying naturally. I'm on Day 8. We found out on March 4 (9 weeks 5 days) that our baby bean stopped developing at 5 weeks-ish. :( yesterday March 11th (10 weeks 5 days) I officially passed my baby. :cry:
> I have no idea how much longer to expect bleeding but I can't wait for it to be over. My HCG was at 11,500 last week and on Monday it was 7,400. Praying it doesn't take long to get to zero. DH and I want to TTC our rainbow baby as soon as possible.
> I am so sorry for everyone's loss :( although it's devastating I am so glad I can share this with you all. Definitely helps to talk to others who understand and are going through the same thing.
> I'm not sure where I am with this cycle but we plan to start TTC as soon as my next period returns. :)

Welcome jmandres. :hugs: I am just so sorry for the circumstance we are meeting in. I hope you will get your next period on time to start ttc. :flower:



lesh07 said:


> Hi ladies not much going on here. I am not testing at all this month for O day or pregnancy, Just getting on with things. Dtd every other day till af due date which will be 2nd april. It will be my birthday on the 7th so hopefully will get a early birthday present. x

Lesh, sounds great and I hope that it will work for you. :hugs:

Afm - af should arrive tomorrow sometime. :nope: I wasted a few tests this cycle and plan not to do the same next time. I will still use opks and temp next month, but I am thinking of taking b-complex and start pregnacare conception. I need to do something different.


----------



## confuzion

I totally understand the urge to do something different. But I think no matter what you do, you'll have as good a chance as anybody next month. Really pulling through for you. I cannot wait to celebrate your :bfp:

And everyone else here :hugs:

STICKY STICKY!


----------



## Squig34

FX for a nice birthday present for you Lesh!

Well it's good that you still have some things you can try, Angel, and hopefully they will be the little things that tip the balance in your favour and do the trick for a BFP :)


----------



## Angelbaby_01

As sad as it is, it seems like the d&c cleared something, because I don't get so many infections like I did after my first loss. It does make me wonder about the medical care I had back then. I think it's only a hormonal thing after the last mc that will sort it self out with time, but I want to try my best as well. I just wish I could go for the procedure before, because sometimes I wonder if I could have kept the baby from the last pregnancy then. I am trying not to think about it too much. I know I have better chances to keep the next baby than a few months ago and have great doctor now that will look after me. I only need some patience. It not so easy ttc one month and then be in limbo whilst hubby is working. Lol wish we could get preggo with cyber sex. Haha


----------



## LeahLou

I know what you mean Angel! If I didn't have the Mirena put in or if I had demanded better care, I'd have at least one baby right now. But we gotta look forward not back. There's a reason for everything. :hugs:

Blood work hasn't come back yet. Not that I expected it to that quickly. Feel like death and half faint all the time. It's getting frustrating. I want to be up and around with my girl, but all I can do is move from the bed to the couch to the bathroom and back. Fx blood work shows something and it's an easy fix.


----------



## Angelbaby_01

I hope you will get better soon leah and that you will get the right treatment. <3


----------



## Lulle

LeahLou said:


> I know what you mean Angel! If I didn't have the Mirena put in or if I had demanded better care, I'd have at least one baby right now. But we gotta look forward not back. There's a reason for everything. :hugs:
> 
> Blood work hasn't come back yet. Not that I expected it to that quickly. Feel like death and half faint all the time. It's getting frustrating. I want to be up and around with my girl, but all I can do is move from the bed to the couch to the bathroom and back. Fx blood work shows something and it's an easy fix.

I have thyroid problems. Most likely Hashimotos, since my TSH and free T4 is in the normal range - but anti-tpo is >1300. 

This has happened AFTER my stillbirth though, 'cause all tests that were taken just after were normal. 

And - after the stillbirth my body's been in really bad shape and I lost two babys in week 6-7. It was after the miscarriages they found out I have thyroid problems.

In this pregnancy I'm on Levaxine and also something called prednisolon. Prednisolon is a cortisone product to prevent my body to reject the fetus. The doctors seem to belive that might be the case since my anti-tpo levels are so high. Something auto immune.

Maybe that will be the solution for you as well?

My TSH was 3.0 when I got pregnant by the way, but they recommend 0.5-2.0 when pregnant. That's why I'm on Levaxine, because I'm in the upper normal range (ref 0.2 -4.0).


----------



## LeahLou

This is AWESOME info!! Thank you so much! :hugs:

They also think this was pregnancy-induced and my body just couldn't get it together. It'd be amazing if all it takes is a little regulation. 
I have every symptom for it, so I'd be shocked if it didn't show up on blood work. Down to the fact that I'm a healthy person that exercises daily but keep gaining weight for no reason. I've gained 15 lbs in 2 months but exercise more.. It hasn't added up till now.


----------



## Lulle

LeahLou said:


> This is AWESOME info!! Thank you so much! :hugs:
> 
> They also think this was pregnancy-induced and my body just couldn't get it together. It'd be amazing if all it takes is a little regulation.
> I have every symptom for it, so I'd be shocked if it didn't show up on blood work. Down to the fact that I'm a healthy person that exercises daily but keep gaining weight for no reason. I've gained 15 lbs in 2 months but exercise more.. It hasn't added up till now.

Hope your blood work gives you some answers. If it IS your thyroid or metabolism - at least you can live a normal life on proper medication.

I'll keep my fingers crossed :hugs:


----------



## Leinzlove

Fingers crossed that everyone still waiting for sticky... FALLS PREGO ASAP!!!!


----------



## confuzion

Hope they figure it out Leah. Fingers and toes crossed it's an easy fix.


----------



## Angelbaby_01

I am at cd1 today and will have to sit out this cycle because hubby is leaving tomorrow for 5 weeks. Will still chart and use opks this months to see what my body is doing and if it's regular. So far so good regarding my cycles. Will be going for my 4th cycle since d&c in December


----------



## Lulle

Link to Leah. Bad thing is that you gain weight, but I guess that's liveable as long as we get a healthy baby :)

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prednisolone


----------



## emzeebob

so yesterday was cd56, today cd1 at least i know wat my body is doing, feel like crap, antibiotics for uti gave me major thrush then i had a major reaction to the canesten cream, new cream and lots of yogurt and nothing is helping :(


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Emzee, can you perhaps use duflocan instead of the cream? I am so sorry. I really know the feeling.

I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Leinzlove

Angelbaby: Can't wait for hubby to get home and get those egg(s). Love your plan... You will be seeing all things rainbow soon.

Emzee: Feel better soon. I hope you can find some type of relief. :hugs:


----------



## confuzion

I wish I could make everything alright for all of you. I hate that things aren't going so great for some of my mama bears. 

Feel better emzee :hugs:


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Emzee, another thing. Did the doctor prescribe probiotics along with the antibiotics? You are suppose to take those 1 hour after the antibiotics and usually help prevent thrush. I take probiotics daily now for the past couple of months and never had it again.


----------



## krulci

LeahLou said:


> It'd be amazing if all it takes is a little regulation.
> I have every symptom for it, so I'd be shocked if it didn't show up on blood work. Down to the fact that I'm a healthy person that exercises daily but keep gaining weight for no reason. I've gained 15 lbs in 2 months but exercise more.. It hasn't added up till now.

I'm not overly knowledgeable with your symptoms, but from what you're saying here, I'm definitely thinking thyroid. My family has an extensive history of thyroid everything (cancer, low levels, high levels, pre-cancerous, etc) and weight was a big warning sign for most everyone, whether they were gaining or losing unexplainably. The good news is, though, that once they get you on medications, your whole world will turn upside down, but in the right direction. :happydance: My cousin had thyroid cancer, went through chemo, radiation, surgery, etc and was told she'd never get pregnant because of all that she'd gone through and the crazy high levels of drugs she was on to regulate everything... And look at that, she had two surprise pregnancies with two very beautiful boys! So despite it all, I say correcting your levels can only lead to positive outcomes! 

You're in my thoughts! Keep us posted on bloodwork. :flower:


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Leinzlove said:


> Angelbaby: Can't wait for hubby to get home and get those egg(s). Love your plan... You will be seeing all things rainbow soon.
> 
> Emzee: Feel better soon. I hope you can find some type of relief. :hugs:

Thank you leinz. I will start with my shakes again tomorrow and from monday off to the gym again. Will need to keep myself busy to prevent insanity. lol 

I will temp to see what my body is doing and use opks for "fun" lol. Will be good to keep track as well. I just hope the time will pass soon, but think DD will keep me occupied. :)


----------



## jmandrews

Hey mama bears. Sorry haven't been on to check in much. My DD and I are visiting my in laws up where we are from and I have a baby shower to go to tomorrow for my friend. 
Today was a good day. The bleeding has slowed tremendously. I thought yay almost to the end. Then tonight at dinner I started cramping again. Pretty bad. When we got up to leave I felt a big gush. :( the cramping has been intense for about 3 1/2 hours. I took medicine but it's not working. I've been passing some more clots. It sucks. I don't know how much longer I can take this. :( I just wish it would end already.


----------



## Leinzlove

Yeah, I know she will. :) I ordered prenatal workout videos in the 2ww. Planned on doing them pregnant or not.


----------



## Angelbaby_01

jmandrews said:


> Hey mama bears. Sorry haven't been on to check in much. My DD and I are visiting my in laws up where we are from and I have a baby shower to go to tomorrow for my friend.
> Today was a good day. The bleeding has slowed tremendously. I thought yay almost to the end. Then tonight at dinner I started cramping again. Pretty bad. When we got up to leave I felt a big gush. :( the cramping has been intense for about 3 1/2 hours. I took medicine but it's not working. I've been passing some more clots. It sucks. I don't know how much longer I can take this. :( I just wish it would end already.

I am so sorry that you are still going through this and hope physically it will be over soon :( :hugs: 



Leinzlove said:


> Yeah, I know she will. :) I ordered prenatal workout videos in the 2ww. Planned on doing them pregnant or not.

I want to be as healthy as possible with my next pregnancy and will use the time I have to prepare myself more. Besides, it might just help me not go nuts by the time I reach my fertile window. :dohh:


----------



## Leinzlove

Good luck with that. I gave up trying to do anything to get through the fertile window. Nothing helped. But I'm excited about working on a tight bump. If I can get it looking well I may need to paint bump like a pumpkin.


----------



## Squig34

Feel better soon Emzee!

JM - hope the physical pain passes soon for you, and that your body clears itself out quickly. Thinking of you.

Hi to you other Mama Bears! :hi:


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Leinzlove said:


> Good luck with that. I gave up trying to do anything to get through the fertile window. Nothing helped. But I'm excited about working on a tight bump. If I can get it looking well I may need to paint bump like a pumpkin.

Well, usually around my fertile window I would have :sex: like :bunny: but I can't do it on my own now can I? Not the same..................:rain:

Oh, well...............



Squig34 said:


> Feel better soon Emzee!
> 
> JM - hope the physical pain passes soon for you, and that your body clears itself out quickly. Thinking of you.
> 
> Hi to you other Mama Bears! :hi:

Hi Squig! 

:flower: Hope you are well.


----------



## Leinzlove

Yeah, that would be hard...:hugs: Too bad he couldn't just mail you the swimmers. I had a hard time sitting out the month that the EDD would interfere with DD's birthday.


----------



## Angelbaby_01

If he was able to email those swimmers then imagine how quickly we all would have become pregnant because then all our partners could have done the same :) lol


----------



## confuzion

Guess I'm sticking around--I was planning on it anyway lol--but still joining on the TTC talk. My baby dot isn't sticking. Just waiting to bleed now.


----------



## confuzion

lol @ the mailing the swimmers talk.


----------



## Angelbaby_01

I am so sad to see you here for the wrong reasons :( I hoped this time it was sticky. I hope we will all be lucky to get our stickys in april for those who don't get it this month. <3


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Well, if our partners could email the swimmers the it would mean less bding for ttc, but rather more for fun. Lol


----------



## LeahLou

What confuzion!!! Did your tests go negative ?!


----------



## confuzion

Yeah Leah. Test got fainter yesterday, so I expected the worst. Went totally negative this morning. Plus the cramps are pretty bad.


----------



## Leinzlove

C, :hugs:! So heartbroken. Just not fair. I'm sorry.

Angelbaby: That wouldn't be good. Could you imagine the e-mail going to the wrong person? And some other women getting prego with hubby's sperm. Yeah, its good that we have the baby dancing act instead.


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Leinz, you made laugh! Hahaha no, I prefer bding in that case.


----------



## lesh07

Oh no so sorry confusion. My heart goes out to you. Hugs for both our rainbows next cycle. xxxx


----------



## Angelbaby_01

I just decided that I will never use the term bfp on it's own anymore but rather shbfp. Sticky healthy big fat positive. We had bfps before, we want healthy sticky beans now.......


----------



## confuzion

Lol I like that term angel. And that's true. But being I never had one of those, I'm starting to doubt it's possibility. 

But I'm not going to get all cynical in here. Pushing through for all of my mama bear ladies!


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Your time will come hun. I know it will xxx

In a way it seems easier to get the bfp than keeping the shbfp if you know what I mean. :(


----------



## Squig34

Yes you are right Angel. I'm all right thanks. 

Confuzion - so, so sorry to hear this has happened to you again. Will you try to get RMC testing now? :hugs:


----------



## confuzion

Squig - I've had it done after my second MMC. All the tests came back normal. No thyroid issues. No blood clotting issues. No autoimmune issues. My uterus shape is fine. My ovaries are good.

The only thing we haven't done is karyotyping. And given that even if that is the issue--there's nothing they can do for us. And insurance probably wouldn't cover it. I don't see a point.


----------



## jmandrews

Aw confuzion :( I'm so sorry. My heart breaks. Wish I could give you a big hug. Treat yourself to something nice. I went and had my hair done. It felt great. Hoping you can move on quickly and get your sticky bean.


----------



## jmandrews

Yesterday and today the bleeding seems to have lightened up a lot. Praying it continues. So ready for next month so that DH and I can start TTC again. Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend.


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Jmandrews I am glad that the bleeding is lighter and hope it will stop soon. Xx

Afm - me and DD had an afternoon nap and then I took her out for a drive. We had cabin fever and the house is way too quiet without hubby. We are at mil's, but she works on weekends and will only be home tonight. 

I found this nice little restaurant that is on top of a hill and looks down on vineyards. So so pretty :)


----------



## mapha2

Ohh, I'm so sorry confuzion, I hope yo get your shbfp soon. Hugs hun


----------



## Conina

Hi all - can I join you? I've seen some of you on the March testing board.

How is everyone?


----------



## Conina

JMAndrews our LOs are only a few days apart!


----------



## kazine

I'm so sorry confuzion :( Have you tried taking baby aspirin? I've heard it can work for people who haven't even had a diagnosis of blood clotting.


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Hi conina, nice to see you here :)


----------



## confuzion

EDIT: double post :haha:


----------



## confuzion

JM - FX for you hon. Looks like we may both be ready to try again soon. Hopefully the next one will be quick and STICKY.



Conina said:


> Hi all - can I join you? I've seen some of you on the March testing board.
> 
> How is everyone?

:hi: conina, welcome to our mama bear family :hugs:. Where are you in your cycle?



kazine said:


> I'm so sorry confuzion :( Have you tried taking baby aspirin? I've heard it can work for people who haven't even had a diagnosis of blood clotting.

I don't think I need baby aspirin. Especially since before this very early loss, my pregnancy was actually going really well. If my baby girl didn't have a chromosomal issue, I think my body was fully capable of carrying to term. Though I did take some natural things to thin my blood. Garlic. Cayenne. Fish oils. Just in case. I'm a little weary of taking baby aspirin when there's not a need for it. Afraid it will do harm.


----------



## 3Minions

Aww Confuzion. 
Hugs.


----------



## jmandrews

Conina said:


> JMAndrews our LOs are only a few days apart!

Aw oh my gosh they are! So cool! Everlee was born July 20th. :) when was your son? Here's a pic of her.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Squig34

JM - what a cute little girl! Hope your bleeding finishes soon; glad its lightening up.

Hi Conina - another NI lady I see! (I keep a special eye out ;) )

Confuzion - I remember you saying you were trying to naturally thin your blood. I've been told several things about aspirin and early losses (7/8 weeks) but you carried one until 12 weeks so I'm not sure if the thing I'm about to say is relevant, but apparently losses up to 7/8 weeks can be an implantation/clotting issue and so aspirin can help. One RMC told me not to take aspirin unless tests showed the need for it as a recent study shows it could be harmful if you don't need it; another told me that there are quite a number of blood clotting tests and one in particular that we can't get in NI (TEG), so even if the other blood clotting tests show up clear, it's a good idea to take 150mg of aspiring just in case, and it will do no harm. So, no idea which one is right. I've taken steps to get further opinions, will keep everyone updated on what the other two consultants I speak to have to say (though it will probably be a little while before I have all the info gathered)!


----------



## Conina

Hi ladies :wave: and thanks for the welcome! 

Confuzion af is just leaving. I've had a couple of screwy cycles since my mc but hopefully this onewill be more normal and I'll be o-ing around cd17.

Jmandrews-Conor was 27 July so they're exactly a week apart! 

Squig - where are you? I'm in Belfast


----------



## Squig34

Conina - I'm in Belfast too :)

AFM, I think perhaps I had a CP this month. I got a faint line the day before AF (DH saw it too, it wasn't just me using my special line eye powers!) and the next morning, I saw squinters on two separate tests with two separate samples, but they didn't hang around once dry. AF came bang on time, but is (putting it delicately) somewhat heavier than usual. I'm not completely sure if I'm right, but something happened! However, my cycle clearly isn't delayed and I'm not sure if there is anything to be upset about given the lines I've described, so I've chosen not to be. I'm not counting it either because of the uncertainty, just mentioning it really.


----------



## Leinzlove

Squig: I'm sorry hun! :hugs: I hope this brand new cycle is the one.

C: I agree with the baby aspirin. I don't like taking things that are considered non safe in pregnancy. Even though it is a small amount and unlikely to hurt the baby.

I would definitely write off your early loss. Something just didn't go right and it does happen. There is nothing wrong with you. You are meant to have the Christmas baby...

AFM: I'm pregnant! It's early yet, but this is the most hopeful and positive I've been able to be in the TTC #3 journey. EDD: November 22, just 3 days after my 10th wedding anniversary. I will not take a single day of this pregnancy for granted.


----------



## Squig34

Big FX for you Leinz!


----------



## Renaendel

Leinz I am so happy for you. How fool is it for the baby to be due right around your tenth wedding anniversary.

Squig, well they do say you have increased chances right after a mc. If the lines were true I hope that means great thing for you this month.

Conina, good luck on a normal cycle

Confuzion, here is to a quick and sticky bfp.

AFM, I received my crosshairs today. It looks like I am 3 dpo with fantastic :sex: timing. I am either super excited and sure I caught it or channeling Eeyore.


----------



## confuzion

Sorry squig. Sucks when you get a little bit of hope and it gets taken away :(. But you and I we've been through worse! Next one has to stick.

Yay leinz! I think it's time to make you a mama bear graduate! Your lines are undeniable and getting darker by the day!


----------



## confuzion

Wohoo FX. Good luck renae!


----------



## Leinzlove

Renea: That fertilized egg is on its journey! Eeeeek! :) x

C: Thanks <3! You are my rock!


----------



## ab75

Hi,can i join plz? I had 4 losses before i had my DD's (8,13,6,8 weeks) and had an early mc/chemical last week at 4+2. Hoping my cycle goes back to normal and af will be due around 7th april( but hoping not to see her until next year). Amanda xx


----------



## Leinzlove

Ab: You've came to the right place. Good to see you here, too! I'm sorry for your losses and hope you find yourself with a sticky ASAP!!!


----------



## jmandrews

Conina said:


> Hi ladies :wave: and thanks for the welcome!
> 
> Confuzion af is just leaving. I've had a couple of screwy cycles since my mc but hopefully this onewill be more normal and I'll be o-ing around cd17.
> 
> Jmandrews-Conor was 27 July so they're exactly a week apart!
> 
> Squig - where are you? I'm in Belfast

:happydance: that is so cool! That was Everlee's due date! So funny.


----------



## ab75

Thanks leinzlove xx


----------



## confuzion

ab75 said:


> Hi,can i join plz? I had 4 losses before i had my DD's (8,13,6,8 weeks) and had an early mc/chemical last week at 4+2. Hoping my cycle goes back to normal and af will be due around 7th april( but hoping not to see her until next year). Amanda xx

So sorry for all of your losses. Good luck for this cycle! Welcome :)


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Hallo ladies

I will be taking a few months off from the ttc boards, but still keep up on journals. As some know, hubby got promoted and will be coming home sooner, but will miss my fertile period in April and then he will be gone in May as well, so we are looking at June at the moment.

It breaks my heart because I can't exactly change my status since we are still ttc in our situation eventhough not exactly every month. It could change for the better, but I am not hoping at the moment. I decided not to temp and use opks then. Would be a waste of money and time then. 

I wish everyone good luck and would love to see more sticky positives on here :)

I am staying part of the mama bears! But will join later! 

Xxxx


----------



## Leinzlove

:hugs: Hurry back <3!


----------



## confuzion

Oh angel :(. The scheduling stinks. Here's to a shbfp in June :hugs:


----------



## Conina

:hugs: angel. Those months will fly by, you'll be back before you know it. 

JmAndrews- Conor was due on 17th :dohh:


----------



## Squig34

Angel - will keep checking in on you through your journal, good news about DH getting the job but sorry the timing doesn't work out for TTC. Plan lots of nice things for yourselves and hopefully the time will fly in for you :hugs: Also, what Confuzion said - FX for shbfp in June for you :dust:

Hi Ab, saw you on the RM board. Hope your cycle settles back to normal quickly for you and your next cycle is 9 months long :dust:

Thanks Confuzion & Renae - hopefully we will all have our shbfps soon! In fact, Renae - hope there is a sticky egg travelling to your lovely uterus right now!

Confuzion - you are so great with the graphics, I see you have a new journal pic.

hey, Leinz! :hi:


----------



## confuzion

Thanks squig. Graphics keep me occupied with something :haha:


----------



## ab75

Whats sh before bfp mean? Excuse my ignorance lol xx


----------



## confuzion

Lol. It's a new term Angelbaby came up with a few days ago.

Sticky, healthy, BFP I believe!


----------



## Angelbaby_01

True! We all got bfp's and most didn't stick so I thought we all want a sticky healthy bfp :) so let's say we wish for a shbfp instead.


----------



## ab75

Lol,i see. Thought i was clued up on most of the abbreviations but that threw me haha. Yes i hope we all get SHBFP's xx


----------



## Renaendel

Evening lovely ladies.
Shbfp, I like that more. I worry about wishing sticky beans when MMCs are very sticky. I will have to add that acronym.

Angel it sucks you have to wait even though it is great DH has a new job. I would still count that as time spent since you decided to conceive.

I hope you all are right. I had to pee tonight and the little devil in the back of my head was like :test: :test:. Not going to happen at 3 dpo. New goal is to make it to 9.


----------



## Leinzlove

Renae: That's a good goal. Its the day of a faint but obvious line. Personally, I tried waiting that long to test and I usually caved at 7 or 8dpo.

I <3 my SHBFP! I can't wait for us all to have our SHBFP's!!


----------



## jmandrews

Conina said:


> :hugs: angel. Those months will fly by, you'll be back before you know it.
> 
> JmAndrews- Conor was due on 17th :dohh:

Haha wow he was way too happy in there ;)


----------



## lesh07

congrats leinz....I hope we are all too join you soon. xx


----------



## Leinzlove

Thanks Lesh! You will... this brand new cycle. Get that eggy! Happy BD!


----------



## jmandrews

Just wondering what is the difference between a MMC and a MC?


----------



## Renaendel

With a miscarriage you start bleeding and that is normally the queue that the pregnancy is terminating.

In a missed misscarriage people find out at a scan that the bundle of potential stopped growing a few weeks earlier. Unlike a typical misscarriage women are given medications to start the process or have to have a d&c to remove it. The body should have terminated the pregnancy but for whatever reason it didn't.


----------



## Leinzlove

In my MMC. I went to my scan and baby had no HB. My HCG was still rising but slowly. I had 3800, then 4100 two days later.


----------



## Angelbaby_01

With my mmc my hcg rised and a week after baby's heart stopped it was 37 717 at 7+4 weeks. My body didn't know that baby died. I still had hcg 3 weeks after d&c left in my body.


----------



## Leinzlove

WOW! That's high for 7 weeks? Mine was only 3800 at 9 weeks. But baby only measured 6 weeks.


----------



## confuzion

Same as these ladies have said. With my first MMC, hcg was around 3000 at 5 weeks. Then it went up, but not by much, stopped going up and started coming down after it hit 5000s. 8 week scan showed fetal pole with no heartbeat. They didn't do measurements but definitely small for dates. Maybe around 6 weeks.

My second MMC. hcg was over 14,000 at 5 weeks. Only had it measured that 1 time. Then at my 10 week appointment, we found that my baby measured 9 weeks with no heartbeat. My hcg was measured to be around 31,000 at that time. Which means it had definitely been dropping for a while. I waited for my body to get the hint for two weeks. The day before the bleeding happened, my hcg was 5,000 or so. It took a little while after the miscarriage for it to come all the way down.


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Yeah leinz, it was high and gave me false hope for 2 weeks. Should have known. We saw everything except the heartbeat, but obgyn confirmed on the day of d&c that the heart had to beat to get to 6+1 weeks because I asked him about it. I went for a scan at 7+4 and then again at 9+6 with bloods done at 3+5 weeks (hcg 79) and then again at 7+4 weeks (hcg 37 717).


----------



## Leinzlove

:( My Dr. gave me false hope... Said my dates were probably just a bit off. But I knew I didn't see a HB. Knew there was no chance my dates were off. I went to the lab for bloodwork and cried non stop, didn't even care I was in public. There I saw people leaving the hospital with new babies. It was awful.


----------



## Squig34

Renaendel said:


> I hope you all are right. I had to pee tonight and the little devil in the back of my head was like :test: :test:. Not going to happen at 3 dpo. New goal is to make it to 9.

Ha ha Renae - you know you are TTC when going to pee, no matter what the stage, seems like a waste if you don't POAS!! :D

Yes I love Angel's SHBFP acrynom too :)

Leinz - yes, hopefully we will all be close behind you with our SHBFPs! We're on now for Christmas babies I think!


----------



## Angelbaby_01

The reason my doctor wanted to wait 2 weeks is to give me the benefit of the doubt which I appreciate, because there is no "what ifs' now, I knew for sure then, but did wonder about late implantation etc. At my 2nd scan it was confirmed and I was ready for what had to happen.


----------



## Leinzlove

I'm sorry hun! Did you have a D&C? 

The bleeding started for me 3 days before my follow up scan. I was so relieved at that point that it was just OVER!


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Yes, went in 10am for scan and was booked in 11am at hospital for procedure at 1:30pm. I knew that if I had a mmc then I would opt for d&c because I couldn't go through all the physical pain again. The first time was horrible and not even the strongest pain killers helped. Physically the d&c was much better.


----------



## Leinzlove

I'm so sorry hun!

Mine felt like labor for a bit. It was painful physically. I tried without first AF. I O'd on CD32 and AF arrived at 8dpo. I was so mad, all that time and I didn't even make it to testing.


----------



## Angelbaby_01

I'm sorry leinz. With the first loss I suffered loads of bleeding every few weeks on and off for months and had recurrent infections which funny enough is gone since my d&c. Retained tissue? Will never know, but I didn't get proper care at that point. Luckily now I have a great doctor and even have his cellphone number for emergencies after hours when I am pregnant again.


----------



## Leinzlove

That's good. I hate that you didn't have proper care. Loss is just AWFUL!!! :hugs: I was lucky I fell pregnant with Z the next month.


----------



## Angelbaby_01

You will never suffer a loss again. This one is sticky. Xxx


----------



## Leinzlove

:) Thanks hun! You won't either!

You are such a great friend. <3


----------



## krulci

confuzion said:


> Guess I'm sticking around--I was planning on it anyway lol--but still joining on the TTC talk. My baby dot isn't sticking. Just waiting to bleed now.

I'm so so sorry, Confuzion. :hugs:


----------



## krulci

Congrats, Leinz!! If you feel right, it is right. :happydance:

I'm jumping in with another MC question! With mine, I started spotting - very lightly - around 5 weeks and had a sinking feeling that the babe was in trouble, ran a series of blood tests and had multiple scans over the next 5 weeks, all coming back completely normal! At 9.5 weeks (Wednesday), my OB did a scan herself (I'd been going to radiologists for more precise views) in office and saw the baby, heartbeat, everything was perfect. That Sunday (10 wks), I delivered the baby at home. I've never had a diagnosis... Does this go down as a MMC? 

Today is my birthday, and what am I doing? Thinking about the bump I should have. :cry: What a cheery topic! For whatever reason, today is feeling harder than Christmas... Didn't see that one coming. :shrug:

SHBFP vibes to all of you!


----------



## confuzion

krulci - that's not a MMC since the scan showed the baby was fine. If the baby's heart had stopped, and your body held on for weeks despite that, then it would be considered a MMC. What you had was a MC.

Happy birthday. I'm sorry you're having a rough one :hugs:

I was playing around with an image for fun. What do you guys think?

https://i.imgur.com/aNPHgcp.gif

I wanted to make it my avatar but apparently the file is too large :wacko:. Probably because of the animation.


----------



## Leinzlove

Kruici: I'm sorry you are feeling down. :hugs: Happy Birthday! Just think on your next birthday... You'll be holding your rainbow!

C: Love the image! Amazing! <3


----------



## confuzion

Thanks leinz. I like it too. Think I will add it to the first page of my journal :D


----------



## Leinzlove

Yeah and I'm like 8 tear bears on order behind. And you have me thinking of wonder woman bear...


----------



## confuzion

:D glad I can give you some creative inspiration ;)


----------



## Leinzlove

I better run away from it now... I can't stop pregnancy obsessing and not getting a thing done either...


----------



## confuzion

aww, well I don't blame you!


----------



## Renaendel

I love your new avatar!


----------



## confuzion

How are we doing mama bears? So bored tonight.


----------



## Conina

Hi all!!

When I went in for my 12 week scan, I bumped into a girl I know in the waiting room. Her LO is in nursery with C, and we would go to mums & tots together.

Anyway, my scan showed no heartbeat and I MC'd a couple of weeks later. 

It's so hard to see her now and think that she's at the exact stage I would be at. Don't get me wrong, I'm so happy for her and also, she's not having an easy pregnancy so she has her own problems, but I saw her this morning leaving her LO off and she's got a proper bump now. That should be me!! :cry:


----------



## Lulle

Don't know when we'll try again - or even if. Scan today, at 12+1, showed no heartbeat. Everything was normal a week ago. 

To the hospital tomorrow.


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Lulle said:


> Don't know when we'll try again - or even if. Scan today, at 12+1, showed no heartbeat. Everything was normal a week ago.
> 
> To the hospital tomorrow.

No Lulle! I am so heartbroken for you now :cry: I am so so sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## Leinzlove

Lulle: NOOO! This can't be.... Thinking and praying for you. Breaks my heart. Sending <3.


----------



## jmandrews

Renaendel said:


> With a miscarriage you start bleeding and that is normally the queue that the pregnancy is terminating.
> 
> In a missed misscarriage people find out at a scan that the bundle of potential stopped growing a few weeks earlier. Unlike a typical misscarriage women are given medications to start the process or have to have a d&c to remove it. The body should have terminated the pregnancy but for whatever reason it didn't.

Ok thank you. I'm not sure what I had. I had tiny spotting of brown so i called my dr and they had me come in. They did an exam and ultrasound. At the time I would have been 9 weeks 5 days. During the ultrasound we found that baby stopped developing at 5 weeks. 3 days later I was heavily bleeding.


----------



## jmandrews

Conina said:


> Hi all!!
> 
> When I went in for my 12 week scan, I bumped into a girl I know in the waiting room. Her LO is in nursery with C, and we would go to mums & tots together.
> 
> Anyway, my scan showed no heartbeat and I MC'd a couple of weeks later.
> 
> It's so hard to see her now and think that she's at the exact stage I would be at. Don't get me wrong, I'm so happy for her and also, she's not having an easy pregnancy so she has her own problems, but I saw her this morning leaving her LO off and she's got a proper bump now. That should be me!! :cry:

I know how you feel :( my cousin is pregnant and due 4 days before I was. This is her second too but was not planned for her. Her DD is 7 months old. Just upsetting to hear about because DH and I tried for our baby and lost it. I'd be 12 weeks now entering the 2nd Tri. It will be hard when she has a bump and has her baby. :cry:


----------



## jmandrews

Lulle said:


> Don't know when we'll try again - or even if. Scan today, at 12+1, showed no heartbeat. Everything was normal a week ago.
> 
> To the hospital tomorrow.

:cry: oh no I am so sorry. Heartbreaking. :hugs:


----------



## lesh07

Lulle I am so sorry for your loss. I will keep you and your family in my prayers. xxxx


----------



## Conina

Lulle I'm so sorry :hugs: I know nothing we can say can help at this stage, I just hope you get over the worst (physically and emotionally) soon.


----------



## krulci

Lulle, I'm so sorry! I really thought this was the one... You're in my thoughts and prayers for the quickest, most whole recovery possible. All my love! :hugs:


----------



## Renaendel

Ohh no lulle. I am so sorry and my thoughts are with you.


----------



## confuzion

Conina said:


> Hi all!!
> 
> When I went in for my 12 week scan, I bumped into a girl I know in the waiting room. Her LO is in nursery with C, and we would go to mums & tots together.
> 
> Anyway, my scan showed no heartbeat and I MC'd a couple of weeks later.
> 
> It's so hard to see her now and think that she's at the exact stage I would be at. Don't get me wrong, I'm so happy for her and also, she's not having an easy pregnancy so she has her own problems, but I saw her this morning leaving her LO off and she's got a proper bump now. That should be me!! :cry:

I know how you feel. I think we all do. :hugs:



Lulle said:


> Don't know when we'll try again - or even if. Scan today, at 12+1, showed no heartbeat. Everything was normal a week ago.
> 
> To the hospital tomorrow.

As I said on the mama bear graduate thread, WTF, so absolutely shocked and heartbroken for you. You deserved your rainbow baby. This just sucks. Whether you are TTC, WTT, or just feel like giving up altogether, we are here for you. I'm so incredibly sorry for your loss. But you're strong, and you will get through it :hugs:


----------



## Squig34

Lulle - so so sorry to hear your sad news :hugs:

JM & Conina - definitely tough. As Confuzion says, we've all been there and it's hard. :hugs: to you both.

Krulci - happy birthday :) I know how you feel - I lost my 2nd a week before my birthday last year. I hope that by your next birthday, you are holding your rainbow :)

Confuzion - love your funky new animation! And your avatar though I was caught out earlier by something you'd posted in someone else's journal as I didn't recognise who it was til I read your name! :)

Leinz - a wonderwoman tear bear sounds awesome! :)


----------



## LeahLou

Oh my word Lulle. I'm so sorry. Take some time for yourself. I was there in October. I was numb for a long time. Still kind of am. It robs you of something inside. Wish there was something I could do. :hugs:


----------



## jmandrews

Got my HCG level results today. I started out at 11,500, last week it was 7,400 and this week as of monday it was at 179 :) Almost to zero. im so happy to finally get some good news. Getting anxious to start TTC again.


----------



## Leinzlove

jmandrews said:


> Got my HCG level results today. I started out at 11,500, last week it was 7,400 and this week as of monday it was at 179 :) Almost to zero. im so happy to finally get some good news. Getting anxious to start TTC again.

Good to hear!!! You are close to your Rainbow BFP! Are you TTC straight away? If so, its just about time to watch for O.


----------



## Renaendel

I did it...I just made the call to the reproductive endocrinologist. I am freaking out a little. Ok a lot. We agreed to get help if we didn't get pregnant by May. A year and a half. They take a few months to book so I started now so our appointment would be at goal time. This feels so final. Like I am admitting to something being wrong. I am terrified.


----------



## confuzion

JM - that's great news

renae - :hugs: with the way your chart is looking, I don't think you'll need that appointment. But it's good to have it as a net.


----------



## Leinzlove

Renae: I agree with C... This month feels like it for you! I think we all feel out at 6dpo!!! Eeeek!


----------



## krulci

jmandrews said:


> Got my HCG level results today. I started out at 11,500, last week it was 7,400 and this week as of monday it was at 179 :) Almost to zero. im so happy to finally get some good news. Getting anxious to start TTC again.

That's huge progress!! Very exciting! I'm sending my HCG-reduction-vibes your way! (for the time being, of course... :haha:)


----------



## krulci

Renaendel said:


> I did it...I just made the call to the reproductive endocrinologist. I am freaking out a little. Ok a lot. We agreed to get help if we didn't get pregnant by May. A year and a half. They take a few months to book so I started now so our appointment would be at goal time. This feels so final. Like I am admitting to something being wrong. I am terrified.

We are in a similar boat, but in unrelated topics. (...explanation coming, lol) My husband applied to med school this year and narrowly missed acceptance, meaning we're beginning the application process all over again. He complains about how defeating it feels to have to admit that we didn't make it this first round, but I keep telling him that 'progress is progress, no matter where it is in the process'. It seems to help us both keep our chins a little higher. Maybe if you can focus on this being another step towards progress in the TTC journey, you'll feel a little less scared and a little more excited? I'm sure you have nothing to worry about and you'll be sprouting a bump before May! :hugs:


----------



## IvynJosiesmom

Two weeks ago our baby girl Josephine was born still. Of course we want to try again. Dipping my toe back in here for support and exploring what other people did for their timeline of TTC.


----------



## confuzion

Hi ivyn. I'm so incredibly sorry for the loss of your precious Josephine. Welcome to our group :hugs:.

Can I ask how long ago she was born?


----------



## 3Minions

Ivyn, I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------



## jmandrews

Leinzlove said:


> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> Got my HCG level results today. I started out at 11,500, last week it was 7,400 and this week as of monday it was at 179 :) Almost to zero. im so happy to finally get some good news. Getting anxious to start TTC again.
> 
> Good to hear!!! You are close to your Rainbow BFP! Are you TTC straight away? If so, its just about time to watch for O.Click to expand...

Well my Dr. Said we should wait until after my period to start trying again to allow my uterine lining to thicken. So I'm not sure what to do because I don't want to waste time if it's meant to be. We are goin on vacation this Saturday and I really don't want to prevent so I think of it happens it happens. I won't be tracking ovulation or anything. If we don't get a BFP no big deal we will really try next cycle. What do you all think?


----------



## jmandrews

krulci said:


> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> Got my HCG level results today. I started out at 11,500, last week it was 7,400 and this week as of monday it was at 179 :) Almost to zero. im so happy to finally get some good news. Getting anxious to start TTC again.
> 
> That's huge progress!! Very exciting! I'm sending my HCG-reduction-vibes your way! (for the time being, of course... :haha:)Click to expand...

Haha thank you!!! I thought it was a good progress :)


----------



## confuzion

JM- I think that sounds like a great plan :thumbup:. I'm a firm believer in if your body is ready to get pregnant, it will, and if not, then it won't.


----------



## Squig34

JM - good news that things are getting back to normal! Re trying again, some doctors suggest you wait at least one cycle but that's more to do with dating if there is a quick following pregnancy rather than for any medical reason. Given that we shed our uterine lining every month, I personally don't see the logic in the 'waiting for it to thicken' advice, plus many women are more fertile after a M/C. If it feels right for you to try, then go for it. If it feels like you need a month or two off, then that's ok too. Good luck!

Ivyn - so terribly sorry to hear of the loss of your baby girl :hugs:

Renae - like the other girls have said, your chart looks great! I think you have done the right thing making an appointment with the RE. I know it's a scary thought for you, but although I hope you're not going to need it (and we'll be hearing that news in about a week! :) ), if nothing has happened, you're better to start finding out sooner rather than later why not.

Hello to you other Mama Bears! Has anyone got any nice weekend plans? DH is away so my mum is coming up to stay, which means shopping and eating lots of nice food :)


----------



## tillyttc

Ok done another barely visible ? X


----------



## Leinzlove

Ivyn: I'm so sorry for your loss. My heart breaks for you and what you are going through. No one ever should lose a child. It is not how things are meant to be. Thoughts, prayers and :hugs:. 

JM: I wouldn't track it either. After my MMC, I didn't O until CD32 and my lining wasn't thick enough with an 8 day LP. But, I had to feel like I was doing something. So, I opk'd, stressed and was very disappointed I didn't even make it to HPT testing. Just enjoy yourselves... And your body will be ready to make that rainbow! I got mine the very cycle AF came back. Its going to happen for you! x


----------



## Leinzlove

Tilly: Are you talking HPT? Any line is BFP! Lines are faint in early pregnancy. :) x Congrats!


----------



## Renaendel

IvynJosiesMom, I am so sorry to hear about Josephine. :hugs: this forum has been wonderful loss support. I hope you find what you need here.

Jmandrews, glad you are ready to get on board so fast.


----------



## lesh07

Hi ladies not alot going on here. I had a strange metallic taste in my mouth and had major headaches the past 2 days but i think that must just be a bug as it's to early for signs. xxx


----------



## Angelbaby_01

lesh07 said:


> Hi ladies not alot going on here. I had a strange metallic taste in my mouth and had major headaches the past 2 days but i think that must just be a bug as it's to early for signs. xxx

I hope this means a shbfp for you and that these symptoms are actually related. :flower:


----------



## Leinzlove

Wss


----------



## persephone13

I'm very sad to be here, yet here I am. Natural miscarriage yesterday, had stopped growing at 4 weeks and I would have been 7 weeks on Saturday. This is my first loss, and was my first pregnancy. The overwhelming grief I feel hurts like nothing I have ever felt.


----------



## Leinzlove

persephone13 said:


> I'm very sad to be here, yet here I am. Natural miscarriage yesterday, had stopped growing at 4 weeks and I would have been 7 weeks on Saturday. This is my first loss, and was my first pregnancy. The overwhelming grief I feel hurts like nothing I have ever felt.

I'm so sorry for your loss. :hugs:


----------



## Angelbaby_01

persephone13 said:


> I'm very sad to be here, yet here I am. Natural miscarriage yesterday, had stopped growing at 4 weeks and I would have been 7 weeks on Saturday. This is my first loss, and was my first pregnancy. The overwhelming grief I feel hurts like nothing I have ever felt.

I am sorry for your loss :hugs2:


----------



## confuzion

I'm so incredibly sorry for your loss persephone. I lost my first pregnancy too. And my second. And my third. So I know the grief you speak of all too well. But it will get better. We are here to support you :hugs:. Sad to see you here as well but welcome.

Are you planning on waiting for first AF or TTC right away?


----------



## Angelbaby_01

I just posted this in my journal, but thought I want to share. I think some might agree :comp: :ban:
 



Attached Files:







2vxnafk.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 3









5298187b31f542d35d3f28299256dfcd13e95565401df181fe7816ed0ac03941.jpg
File size: 38.2 KB
Views: 1









a445ff1af7c04785c532625b652319f5.jpg
File size: 34.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## confuzion

Haha I've seen the first two before. Not the third. I think maybe I got accidentally unsubscribed from your journal. I never see it on my list anymore? I will have to go fix this.


----------



## Leinzlove

I'd never seen those. So true.


----------



## Squig34

Very funny Angel!

Persephone, so sorry for your loss. All the girls on here know what it feels like, it's a really tough time but you will find lots of support here :hugs:

Tilly - what DPO are you?


----------



## Renaendel

Perse, I am sorry that there is reason for you to be in here. :hugs: I am glad you made it to our thread. The women here are fantastic!


----------



## persephone13

Thank you everyone, I appreciate all your kind words.


----------



## confuzion

CD 8 and I've FINALLY stopped bleeding :happydance:

Trying to find happiness in the small things :)


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Yay for af that left! :)


----------



## Squig34

I think that's the only way to do it Confuzion, try to see the silver lining in these difficult situations so I'm glad your bleeding has stopped :)


----------



## Leinzlove

Good Riddance to the :witch:, C! Now she's staying gone the rest of the year. :)


----------



## lesh07

Hi ladies. Well not much going on in the baby making ways, Lol. 5DPO today but won't test till at least 12dpo. 

After alot of burning and soreness this past week in my head I went to the doc and was diagnosed with Shingles. :( Been given lots of pills but been told it can hang around for a few weeks. I feel so ill. 

I hope you other ladies are doing well. xxxx


----------



## Renaendel

Lesh, sorry anout shingles. My brother in law gets it and from what I hear, it is pretty painful. I hope you feel better soon.

Confuzion- dong dong the witch is dead the wicked witch! Thank goodness. I agree with leinz. I don't want to see you with her for the rest of the year.

Persephone- how are you hanging in there. How are you feeling physically and emotionally? :hugs:

Afm-10 dpo, negatives and the most nausea I have ever had. I think my progesterone is probably good this month.


----------



## krulci

IvynJosiesMom - I'm so sorry for your loss. I can't imagine. Josephine is such a beautiful name. It was my grandmother's middle name, so I have an especially soft spot for it. How are you doing? Do you have a lot of support in the way of family? 



confuzion said:


> CD 8 and I've FINALLY stopped bleeding :happydance:
> 
> Trying to find happiness in the small things :)

Trying to do the same!! I'm on a total :cloud9: because I just got my very first positive OPK! Literally teared up when I saw it, lol. Can't help myself, won't help myself. :happydance:

Persephone - welcome! These are the best ladies! Be sure to post often and get all the help and answers you need. xx


----------



## confuzion

Yay krulci for a positive OPK! :happydance:

I start OPKing tomorrow (or later today since it's 1 am here)!


----------



## Angelbaby_01

lesh07 said:


> Hi ladies. Well not much going on in the baby making ways, Lol. 5DPO today but won't test till at least 12dpo.
> 
> After alot of burning and soreness this past week in my head I went to the doc and was diagnosed with Shingles. :( Been given lots of pills but been told it can hang around for a few weeks. I feel so ill.
> 
> I hope you other ladies are doing well. xxxx

:hugs:

I am sorry about this shingles hun and hope you will get better soon. :flower:



Renaendel said:


> Lesh, sorry anout shingles. My brother in law gets it and from what I hear, it is pretty painful. I hope you feel better soon.
> 
> Confuzion- dong dong the witch is dead the wicked witch! Thank goodness. I agree with leinz. I don't want to see you with her for the rest of the year.
> 
> Persephone- how are you hanging in there. How are you feeling physically and emotionally? :hugs:
> 
> Afm-10 dpo, negatives and the most nausea I have ever had. I think my progesterone is probably good this month.

Could this be the reason for nausea? I always get nauseous just before af is about to arrive, could this be the reason?

I do hope you still get a SHBFP though :hugs:



krulci said:


> Trying to do the same!! I'm on a total :cloud9: because I just got my very first positive OPK! Literally teared up when I saw it, lol. Can't help myself, won't help myself. :happydance:

:happydance: woohoo for that positive OPK :happydance:

Just like confuzion said - I am also trying to find happiness in the small thing. I am cd12 with NO SPOTTING and got my FIRST sticky cm this morning since TTC. :happydance: I am entering a normal healthy fertile window and next month when hubby is home it can just get better :thumbup: It's the first time since TTC that I have this and wonder how I got pregnant last year because I was dry and cp was low moslty. :wacko: 

I really think the B-complex is helping. I have more energy, my body seems healthier and I have more energy! :)


----------



## krulci

Angelbaby_01 said:


> [
> 
> I really think the B-complex is helping. I have more energy, my body seems healthier and I have more energy! :)

What B-complex are you taking? I was thinking of adding that to my prenatals but wasn't sure what was best for pregnancy... Whatever you're taking sounds amazing! I could always use more energy! (Though my cm is alllllways going... it's a wonder I'm not pregnant yet, if that really is a sign of fertility!)

I'm feeling really good about these December babies! Have any of you figured out your potential due date for this cycle? I am obsessed with what mine would be... :blush: December 16th, based on my O date...


----------



## Leinzlove

Renae: I feel good about you... seeing 2 lines at any moment here!!! Let it be those hormones kicking in.

Angel: Glad to hear B complex working. I like it a lot! It does wonders for a cycle. Can't wait for hubby to get home and knock you up...

Krulci: Happy BD! Bring on the 2ww. This month is the one! A beautiful bundle in time for Christmas! :)

IvynJosiesMom: I'm so sorry for your loss. :hugs:

C: Won't be long until O. Be good to yourself... THIS MONTH IS STICKY!!! :) x


----------



## persephone13

Thank you all for your kind words. Physically I'm healing, but emotionally I still feel like I am a mess. Even though it hadn't been long, there are so many things I did that I am having to unlearn, the hardest being the unconscious act of rubbing my hand over my belly. Even though it was flat, it was just something I had started doing, and every time I do it now, my heart clenches. I know that with time it will not hurt less, only differently, more manageable.


----------



## confuzion

:hugs:, I'm sorry persephone. With time, it will get better emotionally too. Hang in there.


----------



## persephone13

Thanks confuzion, how are you doing? 

Can I ask you ladies your opinion on waiting to try again? I've been told 2 cycles, but that seems so far away...


----------



## confuzion

I'm doing ok I guess. Feeling just kind of ambivalent about everything.

And that depends. How far along were you, and did you miscarry naturally or with a D&C?


----------



## persephone13

Gah, yes ambivalent is such a good word. 

I was seven weeks, but the baby had stopped growing at 4w6d, and yes it was natural and complete.


----------



## confuzion

In that circumstance, I honestly don't see a need to wait. I think you're good to go if you feel ready to try again. You can wait for 1 period and start trying. Or you can even start trying now counting Your first day of MC bleeding as CD1.


----------



## Leinzlove

I never waited when I MMC at 9 weeks. I didn't fall prego before AF arrived though. I did the very next cycle.

Persephone13: I wish you a sticky the moment you try. :hugs:


----------



## Squig34

Lesh - sorry to hear about the shingles - get well soon!

Angel - good news that your body seems to be settling itself and giving you good normal fertile signs.

Persephone - I agree with Confuzion. And don't be hard on yourself about still feeling low, you are allowed to grieve. My first MMC hit me the hardest, but I think that was because our hopes were sky high, we've been much more tempered in subsequent pregnancies so there wasn't as far to fall (not that it wasn't disappointing and sad but we just didn't know at the first what we know now :( ) :hugs:


----------



## persephone13

Squig34 said:


> Lesh - sorry to hear about the shingles - get well soon!
> 
> Angel - good news that your body seems to be settling itself and giving you good normal fertile signs.
> 
> Persephone - I agree with Confuzion. And don't be hard on yourself about still feeling low, you are allowed to grieve. My first MMC hit me the hardest, but I think that was because our hopes were sky high, we've been much more tempered in subsequent pregnancies so there wasn't as far to fall (not that it wasn't disappointing and sad but we just didn't know at the first what we know now :( ) :hugs:

Thanks ladies, I really appreciate your input!


----------



## krulci

Persephone - I was told that once AF came back, it was my body's signal for go-time. That being said, I've fallen pregnant on the first cycle with my two pregnancies and have yet to fall again after my MC in November. I was 10 weeks and also had a complete, natural MC. Your body will make things happen when it's ready, be it AF or a BFP. I hope for your sake you get your SHBFP in no time at all!:hugs:

AFM - While I thought my OPK was positive last night, the test line was even darker than the control line today! (I POAS three times... so either I have a terrible batch or I am *really* ovulating today, lol!) I started noticing tonight that I'm having some cramping on my right side. I've never noticed O pain before, and everyone else describes it as a twinge, but mine is more like full-on, one-sided menstrual cramps. Is this normal?? Anyone else have experience? I also have a milk allergy... so maybe I unknowingly had something with dairy in and the stomach pains are registering really low? I'm lost... :shrug:


----------



## krulci

Confuzion - I've only read the first post in your TTCAL journal, but it's oddly similar to my own timeline! Natural MC Nov 17, first AF Dec 28, and I just turned 24. If only my cycles were shorter, I might propose we become ttcal sister-wives. :blush::haha: 

I'm excited to keep reading! Hopefully we both get our December babes. :hugs:


----------



## confuzion

:rofl:

TTCAL sister-wives. I likey. How long are your cycles?


----------



## tillyttc

Hi ladies I lost in jan at 5 weeks was told by my midwife wait one full cycle didnt really have much choice has hubby was away and I was left with a infection saying that my cycle went back to normal immediately and he came home 3 weeks ago planned round ov and iam now pregnant got my bfp on fri and its much stronger than all the test I did in jan ! I would say go with what your body is telling you to do for me I needed to know that everything was bk up and running properly before I tried to put a sticky one in there . Xx


----------



## lesh07

Congrats hunni. H&H 9 months to you. 

Wish my bfp rainbow would happen that quickly. I am already in my 4th month and likely to head into my 5th.


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Hi Tilly! Nice to see you here :)

Same here. I am in my 4th cycle already...........


----------



## Squig34

Congratulations Tilly :)

Krulci - my o pains are more like being stabbed in the side, like AF pains, not a twinge! So it could be the effects of dairy on you, but possibly not. Maybe you've even released more than one egg and will have twins! FX for you for this cycle anyway!


----------



## Leinzlove

Congrats Tilly!

Sorry for all your losses and I wish you a SUPER STICKY in April!!! One for Angelbaby in May! :hugs:


----------



## confuzion

Congrats Tilly.

I also wish it would happen quicker. Took three cycles to get a BFP. It got taken away from me again. And now it'll probably take three more to get another. And that will probably get taken away too :wacko:

I hate TTC.


----------



## Leinzlove

IT WILL NOT, C!!! This month!!! I thought for sure I wouldn't fall prego this last cycle because I'd fallen pregnant every cycle for 3 cycles before it... When the Dr. said to "Keep Trying". I felt like It'd take forever... Somehow though it seems to be working out.


----------



## LeahLou

I know how you feel confuzion! Took us 3 months too and I'm not preggo. I'm over it. I'm about to give up!


----------



## Leinzlove

LEAH: Don't give up! You got this!


----------



## krulci

confuzion said:


> :rofl:
> 
> TTCAL sister-wives. I likey. How long are your cycles?

:thumbup:They've never been regular, and I mean never... but I usually average somewhere around 35 days? It's come down from before the miscarriage (average of 38 days). I suppose my body loves the romance of surprise too much to be consistent! :dohh: 



Squig34 said:


> Congratulations Tilly :)
> 
> Krulci - my o pains are more like being stabbed in the side, like AF pains, not a twinge! So it could be the effects of dairy on you, but possibly not. Maybe you've even released more than one egg and will have twins! FX for you for this cycle anyway!

Ooooh my gosh! I didn't even think about twins, but that makes sense! (Okay, that might just be the wishful thinking talking... hahaha!) I would love twins!! DH and I both have them in our families... Oh please oh please oh please! :happydance:


----------



## krulci

Confuzion + Leah - we're all getting our winter babies this cycle! Don't ask me how I know, I just do. They call me the baby sniffer. :haha:

But seriously, don't give up quite yet!


----------



## Squig34

Ooh twins on both sides Krulci, that sounds good! :) I would love twins too, but there is no history of twins in our family. However, now that I'm 35, I know the chances of multiples increase. So you never know!


----------



## lesh07

Hi ladies. Well 8dpo and starting to feel that testing urge. Lol....I think this month will be another "NO" but would like to know already. 8 months to conceive the baby we lost so I am terrified I could have another 4-5 months to go yet before getting another bfp. :( x


----------



## Leinzlove

Lesh: I think everyone feels out at 8dpo. You are about to see SHBFP! Have you any symptoms?


----------



## LeahLou

I know I won't give up because I'm 22 and have plenty of time plus my OH wants more kids so badly, he won't let me :haha: he's a good support. 

I'm in the boring period. 3 dpo. Ready to get rid of more of my cheapies! :coffee:


----------



## Leinzlove

That's good Leah... Yeah, you may have like 7 kids. I didn't have my first until I was 27.


----------



## LeahLou

Haha we may. Hubby said we can have as many kids as we can fit into an SUV. :haha:

I had my birth control baby at 19 and grew up fast, so I feel like I'm in my 30's not 20's!


----------



## Leinzlove

We waited because we wanted many close in age. :)


----------



## confuzion

Got my smiley face today mama bears! tww is almost within grasp :D


----------



## Leinzlove

So happy Mama Bear, C! I'm so excited about this month. Feels STICKY! :) x

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## krulci

You're on your way, Confuzion! 

Do any of you have super early pregnancy symptoms? I've experienced strong symptoms with both pregnancies long before a BFP... And as of tonight, my boobs won't stop tingling and I'm nauseous. I can't tell if I'm symptom spotting and it's all in my head?:dohh: Or if these are the beginnings of something truly wonderful? I guess my question is... how early is too early? Anyone?:shrug:


----------



## Angelbaby_01

I have no idea what to think about my chart. I had cramping the day before yesterday and yesterday I noticed clear yellow tinged sticky cm. I seem drier today. Do you think I ovulated already? It would be a lot earlier than the last 2 cycles then. Ideas?


----------



## 3Minions

Krulci, my current pregnancy is the only one I've ever had super early symptoms with. I had cramping SO bad at 4dpo that it woke me up in the middle of the night.


----------



## Leinzlove

I've had symptoms from conception with DD1... Carsick and nausea that wouldn't go away. Cramping that never ended.

The symptoms for pregnancies after I ignored for the most part because I always thought I was pregnant, even when I wasn't.


----------



## Angelbaby_01

It's hard to say because each month I have all the pregnancy symptoms and then end up getting af, but with DD I could tell by 13dpo that my boobs killed me and I had such bad lower back pain.


----------



## confuzion

Angel - judging by your chart, I'd say you haven't ovulated yet. You might be ovulating today. So you might get a temp shift tomorrow :winkwink:.


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Thanks confuzion. Yeah, I figured it as well especially after my cm became more watery. So will just wait it out. :)


----------



## jmandrews

Sorry I've been MIA for a week. DH and I were on vacation. We are just getting back. We were out of the country so I didn't have internet. I have a lot of catching up to do :) 
I started spotting again on Tuesday. Grrr so annoying. So no BDing for us.


----------



## Squig34

I've also been away for the weekend. Angle and Confuzion, hope you've o'd by now!

JM, hope the break did you both good and you had a nice rest.

AFM, I'm not sure. I expected to o yesterday or possibly Friday. I didn't feel anything on Friday or Saturday to indicate that it had happened, so it might today, which would be a day later than expected but not totally out of the ordinary, but equally I'm wondering if it actually happened on Thursday, a day earlier (rare for me, but known to happen), as my boobs are kinda tingly and sore and I did have some crampy pains. Although I've also had a few today. Anyway, DH leaves tomorrow for a week so we'll still get a :sex: in today just in case! Usually I'm so regular that I don't need temping or OPKs, but on months like this, I wish I had something else to go on!


----------



## lesh07

Well ladies. I caved and brought some first response tests and got a straight up BFN!! :( At 11dpo I would have thought I would see a slight line, Although not sure when I ovulated as didn't test this month. So gonna guess I am on to month 5!! :( Fed up now. I am suppose to be almost 22 weeks pregnant and yet I can't even get another positive. :( 1 whole year trying as of beginning of april. :(


----------



## Button#

Hi Confuzion and ladies, please may I join your gang? 

I haven't had any bleeding or spotting since Wednesday and my HPTs are getting fainter so hopefully I'll be back to normal soon. It feels like ages since me and OH have even DTD so looking forward to TTC again and getting that rainbow baby.


----------



## Leinzlove

:hi: Button:

Won't be long at all. We'll be seeing your rainbow! :)


----------



## Button#

Hi Leinz, nice to see you here. How are you feeling?


----------



## Leinzlove

Having a bit of a rough time. Stupid digital tests aren't reassuring.


----------



## confuzion

Hi button! Welcome to our little group :)

Are you TTC right away or are you going to wait for your first AF?


----------



## Button#

I'm going to TTC right away but I'm not going to break out the OV sticks until next cycle - unless of course I get OV pain and just have to check.

Leinz - sorry to hear that, I'm probably not going to use digitals again, prefer FRER, the numbers I think add unnecessary worry.


----------



## confuzion

Ok, I will add you as waiting to test then :thumbup:. Good luck. Hope you catch that rainbow on the first go!


----------



## Squig34

Welcome Button - sorry to hear you've had a recent loss.

Lesh - sorry to hear it's a BFN :(

AFM, there is now no doubt about when I ovulated, it's today, I've been in pain all afternoon! So no idea what's going on with my boobs, but going to get another :sex: in with DH tonight as he heads off for two weeks tomorrow. So perfect timing!


----------



## Button#

Good luck to you too, you're in the TWW now right?


----------



## Venus13

Hi ladies,

Can we get a Mexican wave ... I finally ovulated after 6 weeks post MC! So happy, thought my body was all messed up and what has felt like ages is finally here! Hopefully my surprise visitor in my right ovary (cyst), has also decided to leave &#128516;


----------



## confuzion

Button - yes, 1 DPO today :winkwink:

Squig - sorry for the pain but yay for another chance to :sex:

venus - :hi:, sorry you had to wait so long for O but FX you get that bfp in two weeks time :happydance:. Welcome!


----------



## Leinzlove

Squig: Pain is a good sign of STRONG ovulation!!! Swim Swimmers Swim. :dust:


----------



## Button#

Good luck Squig and Venus!


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Button# said:


> Hi Confuzion and ladies, please may I join your gang?
> 
> I haven't had any bleeding or spotting since Wednesday and my HPTs are getting fainter so hopefully I'll be back to normal soon. It feels like ages since me and OH have even DTD so looking forward to TTC again and getting that rainbow baby.

HI! :hi:

Welcome to Mama bears :)

I am sorry for your loss and hope you will get pregnant soon again. :hugs:



Squig34 said:


> Welcome Button - sorry to hear you've had a recent loss.
> 
> Lesh - sorry to hear it's a BFN :(
> 
> *AFM, there is now no doubt about when I ovulated, it's today, I've been in pain all afternoon! So no idea what's going on with my boobs, but going to get another  in with DH tonight as he heads off for two weeks tomorrow. So perfect timing!*

:happydance: I am glad that your bding time was perfect timing and can't wait to see that SHBFP :thumbup:



Venus13 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Can we get a Mexican wave ... I finally ovulated after 6 weeks post MC! So happy, thought my body was all messed up and what has felt like ages is finally here! Hopefully my surprise visitor in my right ovary (cyst), has also decided to leave &#55357;&#56836;

:happydance: Yay for ovualting and I hope that the cyst is also gone :hugs:
*
AFM, my temps doesn't look promising on ff, yet I had all the ov signs the last two days. had LOADS of ewcm which I haven't had in a very long time. So seems b-complex helped with getting rid of the spotting and help with cm, but my temps on ff doesn't add up*. :shrug:


----------



## Conina

Yay for the ladies Oving!!

I think I should be also in the next day or so. My weird cycle last time has completely messed up FF but I'm having more cramps and a lot of watery CM. Still no smilie on my digi OPK but I'm hoping that will be tonight. Tww here we come!


----------



## Mummy to be x

Hi ladies, I've not posted in here for a while. 

How are we all doing? I'm on CD3 today, this is my first cycle after our loss, I really am hoping we get lucky this month, although I'm trying my hardest not to get my hopes up! 

Hope everyone is ok :hugs:


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Just for a chuckle. Sad, but true................
 



Attached Files:







9844734854f67233d4d2e0b7a9ea6cbb.jpg
File size: 123.5 KB
Views: 2









cd6f8d4add006e2250481e780418f3a9.jpg
File size: 66.6 KB
Views: 2









index.jpeg
File size: 9.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Mummy to be x

Angelbaby_01 said:


> Just for a chuckle. Sad, but true................

:haha: SO true. Made me giggle though


----------



## Squig34

Ha ha Angel :D

Yay for o, Venus!

Thanks for all the good wishes ladies! I'll probably start POAS next Thursday or Friday. FX for all of us in the TWW!


----------



## Button#

Lol Angel! BTW what are you taking the b complex for?


----------



## Angelbaby_01

I had spotting before ov (which I understand is estrogen), but I think it messes up my hormones meaning that the one side has a very high and then the rest I am not sure. But i had anxiety and didn't have much energy and my skin felt dry. Then I read that this could be that I need B6 and B12. I tried and it helps a lot. Funny thing is, my urine is not so dark which makes me think that I do need it and my body isn't flushing it all out. I had no spotting this cycle and had all the normal cm the way I had before I had DD. So I think it is helping with something.

I know that some ladies take b6 for low progestorone though.


----------



## Button#

Thanks Angelbaby, that's interesting. I have spotting after OV which the dr had put down to my cervical abrasion but I've been wondering whether it could be down to low progesterone. I might look into it.


----------



## Angelbaby_01

I personally believe you can't go wrong with b-complex when ttc. I wasn't ttc with DD, but used it because I had a very fast paced stressfull job at that time and maybe it helped me keeping DD? I would never know, but I do know it made my body react better now than it did before and hopefully I will be able to get pregnant next cycle when hubby is home and have a bring home rainbow.


----------



## Button#

I have added a pot of b complex to my online shopping.


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Just got news :) Hubby is coming home on Friday. :happydance: So fun bding for the next few weeks and then hopefully he will be at home when I ov next cycle. He just missed it now, but I am just so glad he is coming home. <3


----------



## Leinzlove

Button: I tried progesterone cream, B complex and so far things are going Ok after 4 early losses.

I was having a short LP. And AF would show each month even with positive HPT's.


----------



## Button#

Leinzlove said:


> Button: I tried progesterone cream, B complex and so far things are going Ok after 4 early losses.
> 
> I was having a short LP. And AF would show each month even with positive HPT's.

Pretty sure it won't hurt to try. Pre pregnancy I was getting spotting for two weeks before AF and when I had blood tests for hcg levels while I was pregnant it came back that my progesterone levels were lower than they would like.


----------



## Leinzlove

Definitely look into it. Be careful what you buy. They have different amounts of natural progesterone. Some have such small amounts its ridiculous.


----------



## Button#

What one did you use?


----------



## Leinzlove

Source Naturals. I started at 1/4 tsp 2x a day at 3dpo. Got my BFP 9dpo and doubled the dose... Still on it until 16 weeks.

There were 2 creams I was interested in but I went for the cheaper.


----------



## Button#

I'll have a look thanks x


----------



## Leinzlove

You will find yourself with STICKY!!! <3


----------



## Button#

Just ordered a pot of source natural 50mg tablets off amazon. Thanks Leinz, saved me wasting my money on low dose ones. It'll be good for me anyway as I mostly eat veggie.


----------



## krulci

Leinzlove said:


> Button: I tried progesterone cream, B complex and so far things are going Ok after 4 early losses.
> 
> I was having a short LP. And AF would show each month even with positive HPT's.

What made you start using the progesterone cream? Now that I'm charting with OPKs I'm starting to think my luteal phase isn't quite as long as I thought... Or maybe it's shortened since MC? That would explain why I'm not falling pregnant like I did with the last two. :shrug:



Angelbaby_01 said:


> Button# said:
> 
> 
> Hi Confuzion and ladies, please may I join your gang?
> 
> I haven't had any bleeding or spotting since Wednesday and my HPTs are getting fainter so hopefully I'll be back to normal soon. It feels like ages since me and OH have even DTD so looking forward to TTC again and getting that rainbow baby.
> 
> HI! :hi:
> 
> Welcome to Mama bears :)
> 
> I am sorry for your loss and hope you will get pregnant soon again. :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> Squig34 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome Button - sorry to hear you've had a recent loss.
> 
> Lesh - sorry to hear it's a BFN :(
> 
> *AFM, there is now no doubt about when I ovulated, it's today, I've been in pain all afternoon! So no idea what's going on with my boobs, but going to get another  in with DH tonight as he heads off for two weeks tomorrow. So perfect timing!*Click to expand...
> 
> :happydance: I am glad that your bding time was perfect timing and can't wait to see that SHBFP :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Venus13 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> 
> Can we get a Mexican wave ... I finally ovulated after 6 weeks post MC! So happy, thought my body was all messed up and what has felt like ages is finally here! Hopefully my surprise visitor in my right ovary (cyst), has also decided to leave &#65533;&#65533;Click to expand...
> 
> :happydance: Yay for ovualting and I hope that the cyst is also gone :hugs:
> *
> AFM, my temps doesn't look promising on ff, yet I had all the ov signs the last two days. had LOADS of ewcm which I haven't had in a very long time. So seems b-complex helped with getting rid of the spotting and help with cm, but my temps on ff doesn't add up*. :shrug:Click to expand...

Welcome, Button! And hello other Mama Bears! 

Angel - maybe you're having a mystery babe! I used to say that DS loved irony because my morning sickness never started before 1pm, amongst a variety of other silly pregnancy woes, and here he is! Ironic in full force! Maybe you've got a sneaky, cheeky one in there. :haha::winkwink:

AFM - I'm 6 DPO! Woo! DH made me take a weekend break from BnB... Something about being obsessive... Lol! I've got achey breasts, nausea waves, and sleepy spells - again. Pretty sure it's just my body pranking me. :bike: I abhor the TWW.

Anyone else testing soon? I need someone to hold me back! :haha:


----------



## confuzion

lol krulci, I plan on starting testing at 6 DPO. But I'm only at 2 DPO today. So I'm a horrible influence :haha:


----------



## Angelbaby_01

krulci said:


> Angel - maybe you're having a mystery babe! I used to say that DS loved irony because my morning sickness never started before 1pm, amongst a variety of other silly pregnancy woes, and here he is! Ironic in full force! Maybe you've got a sneaky, cheeky one in there. :haha::winkwink:

:haha: Would be nice..........................

But I had af on the 14th and that was the day hubby left and he is only coming back on Friday so no chance I am pregnant :nope:


----------



## Squig34

Yay for DH coming home, Angel!

Those also sound suspiciously like symptoms Krulci! I know it's a bit too early to know, but FX for you!

Hi Mummy to be :)

Did you get your smiley face Conina?

AFM, my mouth is full of ulcers since yesterday. I'm only 1DPO so it's a bit crazy, but I do recall that Leinz had 2 mouth ulcers with this sticky, right L??I


----------



## Renaendel

I do hope that is a good sign squig. Have you eaten a lot of nuts recently? Those always give me canker sores.


----------



## confuzion

I've gotten so many canker sores in my lifetime. Don't know why. But none since I've started TTC :shrug:.

FX for you squig!


----------



## Conina

Squig34 said:


> Yay for DH coming home, Angel!
> 
> Those also sound suspiciously like symptoms Krulci! I know it's a bit too early to know, but FX for you!
> 
> Hi Mummy to be :)
> 
> Did you get your smiley face Conina?
> 
> AFM, my mouth is full of ulcers since yesterday. I'm only 1DPO so it's a bit crazy, but I do recall that Leinz had 2 mouth ulcers with this sticky, right L??I

Nope, not yet, although I haven't tested yet this morning. Wish my cycle would sort itself out!


----------



## Squig34

Nope not been eating nuts, Renae, I'm not a great fan of nuts actually. However, things seem to have died down today, the ulcers are still there but not so sore now. Oh well, who knows!! I did have to start some medication last Thursday for chronic headaches, so it's also possible that it's a side effect from those...


----------



## nugget80

Still lurking. .. :) been spending a lot of time at new school but not much on here... hope you are all okay. I'm back on 3 dpo but feeling like giving up. Its been 2 years since coming off bc and apart from miscarriage no luck... I know I'm luckier than most as I already have 3 but would love to have a second with dh... :)
X


----------



## confuzion

Conina - I'm sure that smiley is coming soon!

nugget - thanks for the update. Glad you're still around :hugs:. You will get that second child with your DH hon. Just hang in there! This road is tougher for some of us, but rarely is toughing it out not worth it! Good luck for this tww!


----------



## Conina

Smilie tonight!! :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## confuzion

Yay conina, I had a feeling you were close! Woot woot! Now get to :sex:, and you'll be in the tww in no time at all!


----------



## LeahLou

Hi ladies!! Quick update! 8dpo and testing! :haha: Dtd every other day so we have a good chance :) 

How's everyone??


----------



## Renaendel

Doing great! I get my HSG done on Friday with my RE. We get to figure out everything that is going on.


----------



## confuzion

Good here also! In my tww at the moment, 3 DPO so I'll be joining you in testing in about 3 days :haha:


----------



## Button#

Took a hpt today and I'm down to a barely there squinter line so getting there. Also did an OPK although I said I wouldn't and it was negative. 

Looking forward to all the ladies in the TWW testing soon, hope there are some BFPs!


----------



## confuzion

Hopefully it's negative soon button! Barely a squinter is good!


----------



## krulci

I have a canker right now too (I always get them when I'm stressed, so not much of a symptom for me - sorry!) and was looking up natural remedies when I came across oil pulling. Have any of you heard of it? It said in the article that it promotes fertility, whitens teeth, gets rid of acne, clears sinus infections, etc etc. I started doing it last night and I'm already feeling a difference! My canker is healing quite a bit faster and my teeth feel like I just had a cleaning. And hey, whatever promotes fertility is worthwhile, right? Here's the link: https://thebeautydepartment.com/2014/03/kitchen-beautician-8/


----------



## confuzion

krulci - my husband told me about this. He's done it a couple times. I've never done it though. But I just may! Thanks for the link. Very interesting.


----------



## Button#

Just had a look but in the comments it says it can make your fillings come out so no good for me unfortunately.


----------



## Leinzlove

Krulci: I knew I was having LP issues because AF would show when I had faint lines on HPT. My journey was this...

The first 2 cycles... I didn't pay much attention. So, I don't know about the LP. (Cycle 4 & Cycle 6 were the only 2 cycles I had where my LP was fine.) But, I also implanted. One cycle the tests just stayed faint, but got darker... Digi's were 1-2. The other one the tests got darker, digi was fine, but took the next test and it was faint. AF came the next day.

Cycle 1: BFN
Cycle 2: BFN
Cycle 3: 8 day LP
Cycle 4: MC 4w5d
Cycle 5: 8 day LP
Cycle 6: MC 5w4d
Cycle 7: MC 4w1d (9 day LP)
Cycle 8: MC 4w2d (10 day LP)
Cycle 9: PREGNANT

Squig: Mine are inside my mouth. I had them with Dragon, Zoela, and currently I have about 4. I did have one in my 2ww this time too. Its a great sign of hormonal changes. <3 It's about time... You were due your sticky yesterday! :) This month is it!

LeahLou: 8dpo... testing EEEEEEK!!! I feel good about this month. :happydance:

Conina: Swim spermies swim... Lots of :dust: your way!

Renae: I hope they know why its not happening and that you are pregnant super soon. It's so good something is finally being done. :hugs:

C: Ready to see your squinters! I just feel you are going to be very happily surprised this cycle. <3

AngelBaby: Have a nice time with hubby home! It's not going to be long before you see those lines and join us all. :)

Button: I'm happy you are trying the progesterone cream. If its prescribed by the infertility specialist the dose is 400mg, So getting about 44mg a day will not hurt. Also... sometimes all is needed is a little. I really think it will do good for you since you are still lactating! :) 

Yay for squinters... Can't wait for conception to happen. x


----------



## Angelbaby_01

I got my crosshairs this morning! I can officialy say that I now do have normal regular cycles for three months in a row (even with spotting 2 first cycles) for the first time in 3 years!!! my body is working the way it did before I got pregnant with DD. Woohoo! :)


----------



## confuzion

Yay that's great angelbaby! Your chart looks great!


----------



## Button#

That's brilliant Angelbaby.


----------



## Squig34

Yay for a smiley face Conina, GL!

FX for you Leah :)

Button, good that your levels are dropping, I hope it's a negative asap and you can get to trying again.

I've never heard of oil pulling Krulci! I might try it, but 20 minutes to swill it is quite long, I suspect I'd end up swallowing some. I also wouldn't have time to do this in the morning. But if it has such instantaneous effects, that's very interesting! Although I must check if I have any silver fillings. I don't think so...

Great news that your body has finally regulated itself, Angel!

AFM, I finally got an appointment with the RMC I heard good things about in an online forum. It's on 1st May. Since I haven't heard anything back about a follow up appointment with the not-very-helpful-and-who-I-didn't-actually-see consultant in February, I'm happy about this - hopefully this means I will finally have someone put a protocol in place for me for my next pregnancy (if it hasn't happened this month). It'll be 7.5 months since my last m/c when I see this guy and I don't have anything yet to help give me a better chance next time.


----------



## Leinzlove

Angelbaby: So happy to hear! You're going to get pregnant! :) x

Squig: That is wonderful news... I'm so tired of Dr's doing nothing.


----------



## krulci

Squig: how long have you been ttc in total? I hope this means a speedy BFP for you!! 

AFM: 8 DPO and a BFN. Though I have a load of would-be symptoms, I've had them every cycle since the MC. I'm starting to wonder if there's an underlying issue... Blah. 

Anyone else testing? This thread is past-due for BFPs!!


----------



## Squig34

krulci said:


> Anyone else testing? This thread is past-due for BFPs!!

Yes it is!



krulci said:


> Squig: how long have you been ttc in total? I hope this means a speedy BFP for you!!

It will be 3 years next month. I guess it wouldn't be the end of the world if I'm not pg this month with nothing in place to stop me from losing the baby again, 1st May is good timing for the next cycle :)


----------



## confuzion

I'm SO glad you've got someone to see now squig! It would definitely be nice if they finally did something for you!

Krulci - only 4 DPO here so still a while before any 'conclusive' tests. But that won't stop me from testing in the meantime :haha:


----------



## Angelbaby_01

I can't wait to join you ladies with all the ttc and symptoms talk. Don't think I will test early again though because I wasted tests last cycle.


----------



## Button#

I ordered some OV tests and hpts today from amazon and it was a pack where you get 50 tests in total but you can have how many you want of each. So I emailed them to say how many of each and the seller replied wishing me luck. I thought that was nice.


----------



## jmandrews

Got my HCG level results back! It was less than 2. She said that I should be expecting a period soon if I haven't already had one.
I have a question if anyone can answer if for me.
I MC on Tuesday March 11, stopped bleeding March 18th, and then exactly one week late on March 25th I started bleeding again. It was dark and only a little heavy one day but then went to spotting for a week. Do I count that as a period or do u think that was just apart of the MC? 
I just wish I knew what my body was doing so DH and I can start TTC.


----------



## lesh07

Hi ladies well af arrived today bang on time. Had a false positive cheapie yesterday as did one a couple of hours later and straight up stark white. On to cycle 5!!! Boooo... 3 more cycles and I will be at the same time it took to conceive the last baby. I just want to be one of these ladies who fall pregnant in 2-3 months. xx


----------



## Leinzlove

Jmandrews: I'm sorry for your loss. But that doesn't sound like your AF to me. More cleansing. My first AF didn't arrive until CD40. I counted day one of MC bleeding as CD1. I ovulated on CD32 but had an 8 day LP. I did, I tried taking OPK's every day after the bleeding stopped. I sure hope you can get back to trying super fast! A rainbow is coming!

Lesh: I'm so sorry to hear this hun! I hope you are one of those ladies also that fall quickly. :hugs:


----------



## confuzion

Jmandrews - doesn't sound like a period to me either. Everyone's experience after a MMC is different. After mine I ovulated on CD 17 and had a normal period on CD30. So not long at all. 

I hope it doesn't take long for you. 

Lesh - so sorry hon. Hopefully next cycle is your BFP cycle :hugs:


----------



## Leinzlove

Wow C! You even had a nice LP. That's your super young body there! :)


----------



## confuzion

Lol that or the fact that I miscarried naturally. How about you leinz? Did you wait for natural MC or go with the D&C?


----------



## Renaendel

So sorry Lesh. I really hope it happens for you soon. :hugs:


----------



## Leinzlove

I miscarried naturally. I went for my first scan at 8+1 and saw a baby measuring 6 weeks with no HB. Dr. sent for bloods and my HCG kept slowly rising to give some false hope. Dr. said I was probably just earlier than what I thought. But ofcourse I knew better. Anyways, I had a follow up scan scheduled for 9+3. However, I started bleeding at 9+1 and passed baby on 9+3. I never had the next scan and I didn't go for bloods like I was supposed to make sure my levels went down. I did HPT making sure the lines went away.


----------



## confuzion

Oh ok. Yeah then I'm lucky because after both my MMCs my body bounced back pretty quick.

First MMC I went in for an 8 week scan. Found a fetal pole (5-6 weeks, no measurements made) with no heartbeat. The next day I started miscarrying (apparently it took my brain seeing that ultrasound to start the process). CD 16, I ovulated, I believe 13 days later, I had my first period.

Second MMC, went in for a 10 week scan, found fetus measuring 9 weeks with no heartbeat. 11+6, I finally started bleeding. As I said before, CD17 I ovulated. 13 days later. I had my period.

So sad as it may be, my body may not be efficient at keeping a pregnancy, it sure seems to do a good job of getting rid of one :nope:


----------



## Leinzlove

Ahhh... NO! It's not that way at all. Just rotten terrible experiences. You will make your rainbow just fine. :hugs:


----------



## confuzion

Hope so. It's hard to picture at the moment. Hope I'm at least pregnant by June. My second due date is creeping up :cry:.


----------



## Leinzlove

A baby in time for Christmas is what I'm predicting! <3 

I can see that you can't fathom your rainbow. I could never fathom my rainbow even with already having DD 1. I still can't fathom #3... Its just a big miracle. But, Confuzion, I feel its going to happen for you... I'm telling you I've been on this journey before and everyone got their rainbow. Some took longer than others but within 14 months, we all held rainbows. :)


----------



## confuzion

I hope you're right leinz. Only time will tell. I'm trying to be patient.


----------



## LeahLou

Confuzion :hugs: it's hard to picture a baby after so much loss. Everything seems so delicate and unpredictable till a baby is actually in your arms. Even though I have a daughter, it seems impossible for me to carry anymore pregnancies, which is depressing. We'll get there though. It usually comes when you least expect it.


----------



## confuzion

Yeah. It is hard. At least we've got ladies who understand what we're going through :hugs:

Don't know if I ever would have stayed sane without you girls!


----------



## jmandrews

Thank you ladies that was very helpful. I just feel so confused and lost right now with where I am in my cycle. This is my first ever loss. My heart aches for all of you and it's hard to imagine going through it multiple times. Hoping you all get your rainbow babies soon and those holes in your heart are filled. 

If I go off of when I started bleeding I am on cd 30 today. I usually have a regular 28 day cycle. The cycle before my BFP my cycle did get a little crazy and was 30 days. So I'm hoping AF comes soon so DH can start getting busy. I hate the unknown.


----------



## confuzion

Hopefully it's not a long wait JM and AF shows up soon.


----------



## Leinzlove

It might be AF hun. Its so hard to tell but its around the right CD. Every woman is different.

We all are getting our rainbows! <3


----------



## Squig34

confuzion said:


> Hope so. It's hard to picture at the moment. Hope I'm at least pregnant by June. My second due date is creeping up :cry:.

:hugs: Confuzion. I have one at the end of this month too. It's over 2 years now since I had my first loss, my 3rd dute date is 27th April and I'm still not pregnant. So I know where you're coming from and it is very hard. I do hope you catch with a sticky before June :)

Lesh, sorry for a BFN. If next cycle is your usual length of time, I hope you catch it!

JM - sounds like the extra bleeding was still your M/C. I hope AF comes soon for you - after all of mine it was usually 4-5 weeks later that I got AF and I usually have regular 28/29 day cycles too.


----------



## jmandrews

Thank you I am pretty sure AF is on her way. I've been cramping since yesterday. I just hope she hurries up.


----------



## Leinzlove

Squig: I'm sorry hun! This month is the one. How is your mouth sore?


----------



## confuzion

Squig34 said:


> confuzion said:
> 
> 
> Hope so. It's hard to picture at the moment. Hope I'm at least pregnant by June. My second due date is creeping up :cry:.
> 
> :hugs: Confuzion. I have one at the end of this month too. It's over 2 years now since I had my first loss, my 3rd dute date is 27th April and I'm still not pregnant. So I know where you're coming from and it is very hard. I do hope you catch with a sticky before June :)
> 
> Lesh, sorry for a BFN. If next cycle is your usual length of time, I hope you catch it!
> 
> JM - sounds like the extra bleeding was still your M/C. I hope AF comes soon for you - after all of mine it was usually 4-5 weeks later that I got AF and I usually have regular 28/29 day cycles too.Click to expand...

:hugs:

You deserve better squig. But I know your time is coming soon.


----------



## confuzion

I hope she hurries up for you too JM.


----------



## krulci

JM - I did something similar - nearly a week of no bleeding and it started again - and thought for sure it was AF but my OB confirmed that there must be a tiny bit of tissue still caught. All the same, AF showed up at CD 42! A longer wait than most, I guess, but my normal cycles range between 32-38 days so not too unexpected. FX that this cramping brings about good news!! :thumbup:

AFM - Peed on a wondfo HCG test and SWORE I saw something, so I dipped a FRER in the same urine... No definite BFP yet (OMG, I'm so scared to get my hopes up!!) but I swear just the slightest pink haze around where that second, glorious line should be! My symptoms seem to have gone away, so I'm taking that as a good sign since that's out of the norm for me, lately... Oh please oh please oh please!!:wacko::haha:


----------



## confuzion

Oh I hope so krulci!!! I need to another BFP to the BFP list! It has been too long!

EDIT: ADD another BFP!


----------



## Button#

Fingers crossed krulci. Really hope this is it for you.


----------



## jmandrews

krulci said:


> JM - I did something similar - nearly a week of no bleeding and it started again - and thought for sure it was AF but my OB confirmed that there must be a tiny bit of tissue still caught. All the same, AF showed up at CD 42! A longer wait than most, I guess, but my normal cycles range between 32-38 days so not too unexpected. FX that this cramping brings about good news!! :thumbup:
> 
> AFM - Peed on a wondfo HCG test and SWORE I saw something, so I dipped a FRER in the same urine... No definite BFP yet (OMG, I'm so scared to get my hopes up!!) but I swear just the slightest pink haze around where that second, glorious line should be! My symptoms seem to have gone away, so I'm taking that as a good sign since that's out of the norm for me, lately... Oh please oh please oh please!!:wacko::haha:

Thank you! That really helps clear up some of my questions. I feel more relaxed this time TTC. Maybe it's the fear in me that if I feel rushed it will happen again. So just trying to be patient and have faith it will happen soon. 
FX'd this is your BFP! Can't wait to hear more.


----------



## Conina

Fx krulci!!


----------



## Leinzlove

krulci said:


> JM - I did something similar - nearly a week of no bleeding and it started again - and thought for sure it was AF but my OB confirmed that there must be a tiny bit of tissue still caught. All the same, AF showed up at CD 42! A longer wait than most, I guess, but my normal cycles range between 32-38 days so not too unexpected. FX that this cramping brings about good news!! :thumbup:
> 
> AFM - Peed on a wondfo HCG test and SWORE I saw something, so I dipped a FRER in the same urine... No definite BFP yet (OMG, I'm so scared to get my hopes up!!) but I swear just the slightest pink haze around where that second, glorious line should be! My symptoms seem to have gone away, so I'm taking that as a good sign since that's out of the norm for me, lately... Oh please oh please oh please!!:wacko::haha:


Sounds like this is it to me! This is how it starts! Eeeeek! Congrats!!! :happydance:


----------



## Squig34

Leinzlove said:


> Squig: I'm sorry hun! This month is the one. How is your mouth sore?

Thanks Leinz! I had several, most of them are gone I think; one still there but on its way out. I think it was just from my medication though.




confuzion said:


> :hugs:
> 
> You deserve better squig. But I know your time is coming soon.

Thanks Confuzion. I still have hope that it will happen, but as you know, the waiting is so hard! Also, DH's best friend is getting married in June. I don't want them to fall pregnant before we do! I keep putting these deadlines on myself, which I know is ridiculous, but lots of people I know who got married after me and/or are younger than me have had at least one and maybe two by now, and I'm finding it harder to cope with :wacko:

Krulci! Post your sticks in Confuzion's party thread so we can all squint too! :) FX!

JM - glad AF is nearly here. It will be good for your body to get another clear out and hopefully have lovely conditions for a sticky BFP next month :)


----------



## Button#

Sorry it didn't happen for you this time Squig. Just think when you have your baby all your friends babies will be older so yours will be the youngest and therefore the cutest!

Leinz - my pregnancy guru! My B complex has been delivered today, what's the rules on when to take it? Or do I just dive straight in and take it straight away?


----------



## Leinzlove

I would dive right in using the instructions printed on the bottle. 

Don't just dive in the progesterone cream when it arrives... Instead you start it on 3dpo. If you take it sooner it might delay O.


----------



## confuzion

Leinz : the pregnancy guru :rofl:, love it!


----------



## Leinzlove

:haha:


----------



## Button#

confuzion said:


> Leinz : the pregnancy guru :rofl:, love it!

I think every TTC thread should have one.


----------



## Leinzlove

Very happy to help! :) But very sad for the circumstances. :cry:


----------



## jmandrews

I think I may be OV. I'm pretty sure where the cramping was coming from with all the EWCM I've been having and no sign of AF. DH and I BD just in case. 

One month ago today we said goodbye :cry:


----------



## Leinzlove

JMandrews: Sounds like O to me! Sending lots of sticky :dust:!


----------



## Button#

Started spotting last night. On the plus side I seem to be back to how I was pre pregnancy. On the down side I don't know whether I even ovulated and I'm spotting again!


----------



## Squig34

JM - good news for o, GL! :hugs: for the one month :(

Button - sorry your body is being rather confusing. I hope it makes up its mind soon and settles down so you know what's going on. I've always found that one of the hardest things about dealing with m/c, you suddenly no longer know what to expect from your own body as things keep changing :hugs:


----------



## Button#

The spotting is pretty normal for me so it may be that I ovulated and I just didn't catch it on an OPK as I only did a couple when taking hpts. 

Good luck JM


----------



## Button#

Hmm just done an OPK (pretty sure I said a few pages back I wasn't going to use them 'til next cycle!) and it's darker than previous tests so maybe I'm still gearing up to OV and that has caused my cervical abrasion to play up a bit. I'll do another OPK tomorrow and see what that says.

How are the rest of you ladies today?


----------



## Renaendel

Confuzion, can you move me to Waiting for Mr. Period? With this fibroid we won't be trying again until June or July.


----------



## Leinzlove

Button: It just has to be so confusing. :hugs:

Reanae: Eeeek can't wait until you are back TTC! Ready to see your rainbow! <3

AFM: Very happily Sick!


----------



## krulci

Squig34 said:


> Krulci! Post your sticks in Confuzion's party thread so we can all squint too! :) FX!

A party thread?! Count me in!! How do I find it? :happydance:



jmandrews said:


> One month ago today we said goodbye :cry:

Oh, JM, I'm so sorry. Loss anniversaries are the worst. How are you feeling today? Any better? :hugs:



Button# said:


> Hmm just done an OPK (pretty sure I said a few pages back I wasn't going to use them 'til next cycle!) and it's darker than previous tests so maybe I'm still gearing up to OV and that has caused my cervical abrasion to play up a bit. I'll do another OPK tomorrow and see what that says.

I'm going to err on the side of positivity and say that O has yet to come!! Still time to catch that egg!! Get it, girrrl. :haha: Edited to add: I've read countless times that a little bit of spotting during O typically points to a very, very healthy cycle/egg release/I don't know the details but I do remember it being very good news! 



Leinzlove said:


> AFM: Very happily Sick!

Sick? BFP sick?? Sounds promising, if you ask me! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Squig34

Button, all well there thanks. DH is home today - he's not often off at the weekends so that's been nice :)

Krulci - here's the link! https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...t-enter-if-you-cant-handle-strobe-lights.html 

Renae - hope the next few months fly in (actually they probably will. As we all know, the TWW makes time slow down drastically. When I had to miss a couple of cycles last year between m/c & hsg etc, those weeks just passed normally cos there was no point symptom spotting!)

Leinz - glad you're still sick!


----------



## confuzion

Sure thing ren :( I'll be sad not to have your chart to stalk. But all for a good cause.


----------



## Leinzlove

Krulci- How are those tests looking now? :dust:

Yeah, I'm very happily prego! Very happily sick!

I don't feel like leaving this thread! I want to see all the BFP's!


----------



## Button#

Krulci - you can be my favourite today, saying things like that!

Squig - that's lovely for you to have him home.

Leinz - I'm so glad you're sick (the things we say on bnb!) and it's ok you're not allowed to leave!

Confuzion - how are you doing?


----------



## Conina

I was just thinking it's only this forum where people say 'I'm so happy you're sick!!'


----------



## Squig34

Ha ha Conina, that's true - I'm happy you're sick, I'm happy you're generally feeling like you've been run over by a bus, I'm happy you're exhausted, etc! Keep the symptoms coming for all the ladies with BFPs!


----------



## Button#

Yay spotting has stopped I think! I still haven't got a positive OPK but I think it's a teeny bit darker than yesterday. According to my FF app I should ovulate on Tuesday if my body has got back to normal that quickly. I normally get a positive OPK the day before so we'll see tomorrow.


----------



## Leinzlove

Button: Ty! :) Sending loads of sticky :dust:!


----------



## confuzion

Button# said:


> Krulci - you can be my favourite today, saying things like that!
> 
> Squig - that's lovely for you to have him home.
> 
> Leinz - I'm so glad you're sick (the things we say on bnb!) and it's ok you're not allowed to leave!
> 
> Confuzion - how are you doing?

Doing ok button thanks for asking :)

8 DPO today. BFNs still. If I get another BFN tomorrow, I'll start preparing myself for another cycle :(


----------



## emzeebob

hey ladies, i hope u are all well, im sorry ive not been on internet been playing up and i went on holiday (was awful but thats another story) 

so if any of u remember i was 3 weeks late then i started af, well i dont think i did start af cos it ony last not even 1 day and wasnt heavy at all, and since then ive had nothing, which is strange, gp has told me not to say that was af, so still nothing since january 18th, all blood hormone levels arenormal just 0 hcg

because my hcg said no i had a smear test 2 weeks ago and the nurse said everything looked fab and i had egg white cm so go home and pounce on hubby, which i thort was funny, but ive got a ultrasound on the 17th to see whats going on in there, and a gyne appointment the week after to start investigating, so hopefully will see whats going on.

will catch up the 40 odd pages i need to now, but hoping u all ok and sticky and baby dust to all xxx


----------



## confuzion

emzee - good to hear from you. Maybe it is just an abnormally long cycle and you are ovulating now. Hope you manage to catch the egg and end up pregnant with your rainbow soon :hugs:


----------



## Leinzlove

C: You have the 8dpo blues for sure. Don't start preparing for next cycle when things are about to get wonderful! :hugs:

Emzee: Hang in there hun! :hugs:


----------



## confuzion

Thanks leinz.

Krulci - time for you to be added to the BFP list! No denying those pink lines!! When is your due date?


----------



## Leinzlove

Twinklie never joined this group? :nope: 

Why isn't Krulci updating us in here! :nope:


----------



## Renaendel

Leinzlove said:


> Twinklie never joined this group? :nope:
> 
> Why isn't Krulci updating us in here! :nope:


I know, it has been like a whole 24 hours since we heard from her! :D

Leinz, don't leave the group! We won't kick you out because yo are finally puking your guts out. PS. I am so happy you are. :happydance:

Confuzion. I hate 6, 7 and 8 dpo. They are such bad days.

Welcome back Emzee!


----------



## Button#

Confuzion - 8dpo is still really early, don't give up yet. 

Hi Emzee - glad they're looking into it and I hope everything gets back to normal soon for you.

Krulci - we want news!!!


----------



## Squig34

Button - FX for o soon then!

Emzee - glad to hear that someone is now going to look into this for you. Hope you get sorted quickly; please keep us posted if you can.

Confuzion - 8DPO is too early to give up!

Krulci - adding to the clamour for more news!!

Edit: I see I got mixed up on the threads. I thought I was on POAS... This may mean that I read too many threads ;)


----------



## krulci

You ladies know how to make a girl blush!! It's true! Confuzion's POAS thread confirmed that I wasn't seeing things! And this thread confirms that you're all the sweetest. I am never leaving here - never! Lol

Leinz - I'm so excited for your SHBFP!!!!!! When are you due?? 

Confuzion - I was 100% convinced I was out at 8 DPO and POAS out of spite only to see those faint lines like you have. You've got this!! There's still time!

Here are my celebratory lines... :happydance: due December 16th!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 38.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## confuzion

krulci said:


> You ladies know how to make a girl blush!! It's true! Confuzion's POAS thread confirmed that I wasn't seeing things! And this thread confirms that you're all the sweetest. I am never leaving here - never! Lol
> 
> Leinz - I'm so excited for your SHBFP!!!!!! When are you due??
> 
> Confuzion - I was 100% convinced I was out at 8 DPO and POAS out of spite only to see those faint lines like you have. You've got this!! There's still time!
> 
> Here are my celebratory lines... :happydance: due December 16th!

You're on the list :happydance:. You are welcome to stay as long as you like! :hugs:


----------



## Button#

Yay Krulci, congratulations!! Fab lines.


----------



## Conina

:happydance: :happydance: krulci!! Beautiful progression too!! H&H 9 months


----------



## lesh07

Well ladies today marks the 1 year anniversary since we started ttc our baby (And unfortunatly my 31st birthday) I feel heartbroken as I was really hoping to be pregnant by now and expecting a new bundle of joy! But fate was cruel and took my baby away. I should almost be 23 weeks pregnant. (December lost) I have refused to celebrate my birthday today as all today reminds me is a whole year of trying so hard for something that I haven't got. I won't even open any cards. I was so optimistic about trying 1 year ago but I feel as if I have just zipped forward a whole year with no changes in life. 

I know how lucky I am already in life but it doesn't stop the heartache. Feeling very depressed. xxx :(


----------



## lesh07

Congrats krucli. xxx


----------



## Button#

Lesh- so sorry you're having a rough day.


----------



## Squig34

Sorry it's a tough day for you Lesh :hugs:


----------



## Angelbaby_01

I am so sorry lesh that you had a hard day hun. :hugs:

Krulci, did I miss your shbfp? :dohh: Congratulations hun! :happydance:


----------



## LeahLou

I know how you feel lesh. Our 1 year mark passed in February. After so many losses, I just feel numb to it all. Even if/when I get a bfp, it's hard to get excited. I feel robbed of the happiness so many others can have. But your not alone. Happy birthday though! Hoping 31 is the greatest year of your life!


----------



## lesh07

Thanks ladies. Starting to wonder if continuing to try is the best thing for me as each month is just full of constant sadness. Hubby said he thought the year had gone quick! I said it probably has for you! But told him to imagine thinking of just 1 thing every min, of every hour, of every day for 1 whole year and you can't think of anything else no matter how hard you try! Then it seemed long for him too. xxxx


----------



## Angelbaby_01

lesh07 said:


> Thanks ladies. Starting to wonder if continuing to try is the best thing for me as each month is just full of constant sadness. Hubby said he thought the year had gone quick! I said it probably has for you! But told him to imagine thinking of just 1 thing every min, of every hour, of every day for 1 whole year and you can't think of anything else no matter how hard you try! Then it seemed long for him too. xxxx

:hugs: I am so sorry hun.


----------



## confuzion

We hit our 1 year mark in March. Definitely hard. :hugs:.

Knowing it will all be worth it one day is what keeps me going.


----------



## Renaendel

We hit our one year back last November. It is hard, and we are here with you. :hugs:


----------



## lesh07

Thankyou hunni's. love you all. And baby dust to us all. xx


----------



## Leinzlove

I'm sorry Ladies! :hugs: I wish you all your SHBFP yesterday! 

Kruici: Beautiful lines! Congrats. I'm due November 22.


----------



## jmandrews

Yay congrats!!!


----------



## Button#

I have a completely stark white hpt now so next time I see two lines it'll be the real thing. No positive OPK yet and I'm spotting/ light bleeding. If I don't get a BFP this time I'm hoping that at least AF will be on time. I normally spot for 2 weeks or just over before AF.

How is everyone today?


----------



## Leinzlove

Button: Can't wait for you to see those lines again.... It's not going to be long. :) x


----------



## TTCSweetie4

I was wondering if I could join you guys. This month will mark 1 year of TTC since our loss. Positive opk and temp drop today. Very excited but anxious to start tww. :dust:


----------



## Button#

Good luck!


----------



## Squig34

Good luck TTCsweetie!

All well here Button, fairly nice weather and not much to report! How are you?

Happy hump day everyone! :)


----------



## Button#

Love happy hump day Squig!

Just found out my friend is pregnant with her second, so happy for her but made me a bit sad as I would have been due first.


----------



## confuzion

Hope you ladies are in good spirits (I know it's tough for us TTCAL gals).

Update on me (for those who don't know already lol, which most of you do I think :hugs:) - BFNs and basically just waiting for the witch to show so I can try again in May.

TTCsweetie - welcome hon!! I will add you to the list now. Good luck in your tww. Please keep us posted!


----------



## Button#

How many dpo are you confuzion?


----------



## confuzion

11 DPO, Button. I have a 13-14 day LP so AF should be here before the end of the weekend. FX sooner rather than later!


----------



## Squig34

:hugs: for your friend's news Button.


----------



## Button#

Fingers crossed you get your BFP in the next couple of days confuzion but if not then I hope AF comes quickly and next cycle is your lucky one.

Thanks Squig, cuddles with OH have helped. He took it hard as well.


----------



## LeahLou

So sorry button. It's so painful to loose and see others gain. It's unfair. But you have us!


----------



## Leinzlove

I'm sorry Button. That makes it harder. My Sister & SIL are both due in September. I took their announcements hard, because at that time I'd already had 3 losses. It will be better when you find yourself carrying your rainbow. I'm just so happy to be pregnant.


----------



## Button#

Thanks ladies. Hopefully I won't be too far behind her. I'm so happy you're pregnant too Leinz. 

Anyway how is everyone else today?


----------



## Squig34

Feeling a little flat today - I'm tired and I just found out that I don't think I got an interview for a promotion I applied for. On the plus side, it's nearly the weekend and I'm off next week, so yay :)


----------



## Button#

That's a shame Squig. Hopefully another opportunity will crop up soon. Glad you've got a whole week not to think about work. Are you planning anything fun?


----------



## Squig34

Yes - off to stay with DH's family and do things like visit the zoo and the aquarium and generally be tourists instead of only running around visiting people :) Although of course we're looking forward to seeing folks!!


----------



## Button#

Sounds like fun, hope the weather stays nice for you.


----------



## mapha2

Hello ladies, hope you are all well. I'm sorry I haven't been posting in a while. Just been trying to stay away from forums and google. I still care for you and loving you much. Hope you all have your sticky babies soon. You take care of yourselves you pretty mamas


----------



## jmandrews

I'm pretty sure I'm in the TWW now as of last weekend. I had a little bit of cramping this morning but not sure why. Hope it's a good sign. I think I 6DPO now but that is just a guess.


----------



## krulci

Confuzion, Button, + Squig: sorry about your onslaught of bad news... brighter days are always ahead. :hugs:



jmandrews said:


> I'm pretty sure I'm in the TWW now as of last weekend. I had a little bit of cramping this morning but not sure why. Hope it's a good sign. I think I 6DPO now but that is just a guess.

That sounds very positive to me! That's about when I had a little cramping in this last cycle and got my BFP! FX that this is the one for you!! :thumbup:


----------



## Leinzlove

JMAndrews: Not long until testing! Eeeeek! Sending loads of :dust:!


----------



## Nikki1979

Can I join in? I have a 7 year old DS and had a loss in March last year @ 6 weeks and a chemical pregnancy 2 days ago. I would do anything to give my DS a sibling :(


----------



## confuzion

JM - FX! Good luck :)

Nikki - welcome aboard. You'll be conceiving that rainbow soon I hope :hugs:

Krulci - :hi:, brighter a days are ahead and I'm still feeling positive! Hope your pregnancy is going smoothly :D


----------



## Button#

Hello Nikki.


----------



## Squig34

JM - good news that you're in TWW, and FX for you!

Thanks Krulci. I'm feeling a little better today! Are you going to put a ticker up for your pregnancy? How are you feeling?

Hi Nikki, welcome! Sorry to hear of your losses.


----------



## ab75

Hi Nikki, sorry for your losses xx


----------



## Renaendel

Welcome Nikki, you won't find a greater group of ladies for support. I am sorry to hear about your losses and I bet you will get that sibling made soon!


----------



## Fairydust22

Hi ladies can I join please I had 2 mc last year I had my first mc in aug and mmc in dec I had a break now I'm ttc again :flower:xx


----------



## lesh07

Hi ladies. Hope your all good. It's coming to that time again but just not feeling it anymore. I hsvr kind of come to terms that it is likely not to happen again. So much so that have booked an appointment with the docs about bc. Haven't told the hubby yet as he is adamant that he wants another and keeps trying to be so sweet by cuddling my tummy and saying how lovely it will be. I am just hurting still to much about what should be happening now. My friend is 4 weeks behind where I should be and is about to find out the sex of her baby. All I can think is I should already know mine and as I have always delivered early (37-38wks) in a matter of 13-14 weeks I should have my baby! And yet now in my 5th month after I have not fallen pregnsnt again. Sorry to ramble but got no one else to talk too.... xxxxx


----------



## Squig34

Welcome, Fairy!

Lesh -:hugs: but perhaps you should think about discussing how you're feeling with DH rather than just getting BC? It seems fair enough to me if you want to take a break, but on the other hand, 5 months isn't that long to be trying although I know it feels it. You have a good chance of falling pregnant within the next few months if you decide to keep trying. I know how you feel about other people having babies around the dates you should have been - my SIL had one just before one of my due dates and one of my best friends just after. Try to keep positive, I know it's hard when you really want something but you're not out yet.


----------



## confuzion

Fairydust22 said:


> Hi ladies can I join please I had 2 mc last year I had my first mc in aug and mmc in dec I had a break now I'm ttc again :flower:xx

:hi: fairy fust. I'm so sorry for your losses. You are very welcome here. We are here for support so please update and vent away as you need to. Where are you in your cycle?




lesh07 said:


> Hi ladies. Hope your all good. It's coming to that time again but just not feeling it anymore. I hsvr kind of come to terms that it is likely not to happen again. So much so that have booked an appointment with the docs about bc. Haven't told the hubby yet as he is adamant that he wants another and keeps trying to be so sweet by cuddling my tummy and saying how lovely it will be. I am just hurting still to much about what should be happening now. My friend is 4 weeks behind where I should be and is about to find out the sex of her baby. All I can think is I should already know mine and as I have always delivered early (37-38wks) in a matter of 13-14 weeks I should have my baby! And yet now in my 5th month after I have not fallen pregnsnt again. Sorry to ramble but got no one else to talk too.... xxxxx

I'm so sorry you're having such a hard time lesh. But like squig said, even though it feels like an eternity, 5 months is not that long to try. I hope you do what it right for you and take a break if you need to. 

I hurt too. My first MMC My SIL was due in February with me. Well she has a beautiful baby boy now and I'm still TTC. Then my second MMC I was due in June and we've got two women in the family pregnant right around the same time. One the end of May (2 weeks apart), and another due in July. Both very heavily pregnant now. And here I am. Yet another loss. And still trying. So you are so not alone.

And don't ever apologize for venting your feelings. We are here to support you :hugs:.


----------



## krulci

Hi Nikki! Hi Fairydust! Welcome!! You'll love it here. :hugs:



Squig34 said:


> Thanks Krulci. I'm feeling a little better today! Are you going to put a ticker up for your pregnancy? How are you feeling?

I was avoiding putting one up for the jinxing purposes, but... eh, why not?! What happens happens. I'm just trying to enjoy my pregnancy for as long as I'm allowed. Check for a ticker soon. :thumbup: And thank you for asking how I'm feeling... All I can describe it as is a boob throbbing zombie. I swear I've never been this tired in my life!! 



lesh07 said:


> Hi ladies. Hope your all good. It's coming to that time again but just not feeling it anymore. I hsvr kind of come to terms that it is likely not to happen again. So much so that have booked an appointment with the docs about bc. Haven't told the hubby yet as he is adamant that he wants another and keeps trying to be so sweet by cuddling my tummy and saying how lovely it will be. I am just hurting still to much about what should be happening now. My friend is 4 weeks behind where I should be and is about to find out the sex of her baby. All I can think is I should already know mine and as I have always delivered early (37-38wks) in a matter of 13-14 weeks I should have my baby! And yet now in my 5th month after I have not fallen pregnsnt again. Sorry to ramble but got no one else to talk too.... xxxxx

Oh Lesh, I'm so sorry. I have these mile-markers all the time as well. It seems everyone around me is some sort of reminder that I'm starting over (as grateful as I am, it still hurts and I still miss my LO). Maybe taking some time away from TTC would be more beneficial than anything? I would use caution in birth control, though, as the hormones can leave lasting effects should you decide to start TTC again soon. Maybe the pull-out or rhythm method could provide some temporary relief? :hugs::hugs: Sending all my love in your direction! :hugs:


----------



## krulci

Confuzion - your siggies are killing it! Lol, I love the superhero theme. Very apt considering the TTC journey. :haha::thumbup:


----------



## Nikki1979

Am on cd 4 today. Bleeding has stopped and just spotting. I usually ovulate on cd 13/14 and hopefully it stays the same after the chemical.


----------



## lesh07

Thanks ladies. Well spoke to the hubby about the bc and he really doesn't want me on it! He thinks we will get there eventually. I know 5 months after a mc isn't long but i know about 4-5 women on here who lost there lo's when i did and are 6-8 weeks pregnant again and although i am so happy for them i just wish i was as lucky as them to fall pregnant again. xxx

Thankyou for all your kind words. xxx


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Hallo ladies, how are you doing?

I will hopefully be cd1 tomorrow and then can join in all the talk again :) wil start with smep from cd8 and can't wait. Hubby wants to bd, but I am trying to put it off a bit to keep the good swimmers. Lol


----------



## Squig34

It'll do no harm to BD tonight Angel, you don't want the swimmers staying in him too long anyway! Your poor deprived DH, he's probably keen to make up for last month! ;)


----------



## Leinzlove

AngelBaby: I think it'd be good for him to get rid of the bad swimmers!!! Eeeek, this month is the one for making rainbow! 

Squig: Your update?


----------



## Renaendel

Angelbaby, the maximum that the swimmers can be viable is like 5 days. Maybe if you aren't up to it have him keep up smep on his own so on cd8 you have pro swimmers ready? Some guys aren't cool with it, but mine took it all in stride and agreed right off the bat.

Squig, I hope you are enjoying your little vacation!


----------



## confuzion

Good luck Nikki...I hope ovulation comes on time.

Angel - if you're up for it, I would definitely do it! Yay cycle buddies! I'm CD1 today so we are only a day apart this cycle :happydance:. Hoping for SHBFPS!!


----------



## confuzion

squig - enjoy your time away. Hope AF is a no-show and those lines get nice and dark!

lesh - glad you're deciding to keep on going. You will get there soon hon :hugs:

krulci - watching for a pregnancy ticker!


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Confuzion, cycle buddies! I am cd1 and ladies we did bd 2 days ago lol. In fact, we did a lot............so can do with a 6 day break now at least whilst af is visiting..............:)


----------



## confuzion

Oh wohoo, so we're on the same schedule so far! I'm super excited!!!


----------



## Squig34

Yes got to inlaws safely and having a great time so far - food made for me and an epic nap this afternoon! ;) 

Leinz - I think I've posted all over the place so you've probably seen an update elsewhere, not testing again unless I miss AF on Monday! Not hopeful though, I just don't think it's going to go anywhere. But will keep everyone posted! Thanks for asking! :)


----------



## Leinzlove

C & Angelbaby: Yay, for being cycle buddies. Can't wait for testing! This SMEP is going to work! :wohoo:

Squig: I always see your postings but its hardly ever about yourself. Can't wait to see that AF has the best of reasons for staying away.

Dang if I don't miss TTC with you all. Can't wait... for these dark lines!!


----------



## Tennessee

Hello ladies, can I join your group also. Im still pretty new to B&B
I am on CD 2 today. I usually have normal cycles from 26 - 28 days
This is the 3rd cycle TTC after losing our twins at 9 weeks followed by D&C in November 

Hoping this month is lucky for everyone:dust:


----------



## confuzion

Hi tennessee :hi:. I'm so sorry for your loss :( Welcome to our little family, and I hope you are pregnant with your rainbow before the end of the month :hugs:


----------



## Button#

So sorry for your loss Tennessee. Good luck for this cycle.


----------



## Squig34

Welcome, Tennessee :hi: sorry to hear of your loss. Lots of luck to you for this cycle! :dust:

Leinz - I suppose that's true - often because I don't have much to say or I don't want to hijack everyone else's journals! Mama Bears is ok though cos it's not one person's specifically :) Nothing to report atm though. Off to my nephew's Christening later :)


----------



## Leinzlove

Well you sure can update in my journal Squig! I'm so ready to see those lines. Are you late yet? :dust:

Tennessee: I'm sorry for your loss! I hope you get your rainbow super fast. :hugs:


----------



## Squig34

Leinz - No not late yet; AF due today or tomorrow. She hasn't arrived today which was the most likelyday. I actually think I'll be slightly late, I'm fairly convinced it's a chemical and AF will arrive Tues or Wed. I still might test just to give credence to my theory so I can count it when I see a RM consultant! Thanks for not minding my updates in your journal :)


----------



## Fairydust22

Hi ladies thank you for the lovely welcome I'm in the TWW I'm 7 DPO I have tender breasts but that's it really I am so nervous about the outcome this month I want to be pregnant but I'm so scared I will mc again xx


----------



## confuzion

I think we all feel like that. But those rainbows will be worth all the fear and worry :hugs:


----------



## Tennessee

Thank you ladies. Your group is very welcoming. 
Tonight I start my try with soy isoflavones. Its funny because I have been excited to start this, I never thought I would get excited to try a "supplement". Im hoping that this might work, but am still a little skeptical.


----------



## confuzion

I've seen it work for others FX it works for you Tennessee.


----------



## mommyof2peas

Hey all I would love to join. I am a mommy of 4 and lost #5 feb 28th at 8 weeks. I had to take provera to get AF back after 40 days of waiting for AF after D&C. 

I am cycle day 8 and waiting to O, can't wait!


----------



## confuzion

Hi mommy of 2 peas :hi:. Welcome to the mama bear family. I'm very sorry for your loss. I hope you will be pregnant with your rainbow #5 in no time :hugs:


----------



## mommyof2peas

I'm currently reading your testing thread :) Trying to catch up so Im ready when its testing time lol


----------



## confuzion

You don't need to read it lol. There's a whole lot of pics of pregnancy tests :haha:. Feel free to join the party whenever you like!!


----------



## Button#

Hi mommyof2peas, sorry for your loss.


----------



## Angelbaby_01

I am going to ask a very uncomfortable question and tmi warning.

I noticed this month that I don't soak a pad like usual and the colour is brown to dark red (more maroonish). Is this normal or does it indicate a problem? I have no pain and my periods are normally pain free. 

Hope you can help me. thanks xx


----------



## mommyof2peas

Button# said:


> Hi mommyof2peas, sorry for your loss.

Hiya and thank u. It was a shock for sure.



Angelbaby_01 said:


> I am going to ask a very uncomfortable question and tmi warning.
> 
> I noticed this month that I don't soak a pad like usual and the colour is brown to dark red (more maroonish). Is this normal or does it indicate a problem? I have no pain and my periods are normally pain free.
> 
> Hope you can help me. thanks xx

I'm sorry I can't help other then to say sounds like old blood.


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Yes, I gathered old blood and think my lining should be ready for a baby now, but what makes me scared is that I read it can be a hormonal problem and for the third cycle now I get terribly nauseous the first day of af. Once it started I would feel better. But as I said. It's painfree and it's right on time.


----------



## Venus13

hi Ladies,

thanks so much for all your support, I am so happy to say I finally got my period after 8 weeks post MC, so happy its all getting back to normal! And went for scan last week and my cysts are gone, so happy!

Congrats on all the BFP's so far gives me so much hope, can't wait to be posting my BFP!


----------



## Button#

Angelbaby - it doesn't sound unusual to me but if you're worried why don't you call your dr? Set your mind at rest.


----------



## Squig34

Angel - I agree, worth a chat with your doc to set your mind at rest.

Venus - good news that everything is settling down for you and getting back to normal. Hopefully it won't be too long until you get your BFP :)

Welcome, Mommyof2peas - looking forward to you joining our POAS thread then!

Fairy - GL and hope you see those two lines soon! When will you test?

Tennessee - hope the soy works for you.

AFM, today I was at the zoo and a bird landed on my head. I am traumatised. In TTC news, waiting to see if AF shows up today - no sign or cramps thus far (it's nearly 3 in the afternoon). I'm late if not and will test in the morning.


----------



## Button#

Good luck Squig, hope it stays away.


----------



## Renaendel

I agree angel. If your cycle changes it is good to check up with a doc. If you have gone from flooding to spotting I would check it out.


----------



## ab75

Squig, i would have died,lol,i can't even walk past pigeons or anything in case they fly up as i go by xx


----------



## Squig34

Ab, that is pretty much what I am like too! Let's just say going near the birds to take photos for DH was a real act of love, but one I don't intend to repeat if that's going to be the outcome! ;)


----------



## ab75

Lol, i don't think i could have done it xx


----------



## Button#

AF got me this morning I think. Getting cramps and light bleeding. Hopefully I'll be back on track now. It's 4 weeks exactly since I started cramping and heavier bleeding for my mc so not too long.


----------



## Squig34

Well I'm glad you didn't have a long drawn out cycle Button, so you can get on with the babymaking again asap!

Still waiting on AF, I'm late, but the very faint lines on the pregnancy test are telling me the story I expected - a chemical. I hope I either start today or Friday though, tomorrow is our wedding anniversary. Although we're travelling on Friday, so today would be better! I don't want to have my cycle extended by a week for no good purpose. Was quite crampy yesterday though, so hopefully that means AF will have the decency to come in a more timely manner!


----------



## Nikki1979

Fx that your lines get darker squig :dust:


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Squig, I hope your lines get darker hun. Xxx


----------



## ab75

I hope your lines get darker squig xx


----------



## Button#

I hope your lines getter darker as well Squig.


----------



## Squig34

Thanks for all the good wishes ladies! :) I'm not hopeful but I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Squig34

Edit: double post


----------



## Renaendel

Best wishes to you, I understand not getting your hope up. :hugs: try to enjoy your anniversary.


----------



## confuzion

Button - hope this is a normal new cycle approaching :D

Squig - like everyone else, I'm hopeful that your lines will darken but understand your being reserved.


----------



## krulci

Hello everyone! Sorry I've been away. I'm not ignoring all of you... just too sick to do much of anything, most days. 

Congrats to all of the women finally getting AF back!! (never thought you'd be this excited to bleed, am I right?) And hello to the new ladies, too! :howdy:

Squig - Maybe you'll get a beautiful, anniversary surprise! You're not out yet. :thumbup: By the way, the bird bit is cracking me up. Birds are terrifying. They make me cry without fail, haha!


----------



## Button#

Krulci - in the nicest possible way I'm so happy you're sick!


----------



## lesh07

Hi ladies....Sorry not being around alot just trying to forget about it all. This is my 2nd month not tracking anything and just seeing where things go. 

Hope you are all well. x


----------



## Squig34

Button# said:


> Krulci - in the nicest possible way I'm so happy you're sick!

This! Yes, it's amazing about birds, they are the size of my foot or smaller and yet terrifying to me! I'm actually quite surprised though how many other people here and on FB have said they are also afraid of birds! I thought it was just me, so really I'm glad to know I'm not alone ;)

Hey Lesh, hope you're taking good care of yourself.


----------



## mommyof2peas

Cd 11. Starting to get excited. I normally O around CD 17-19. Dont know if clomid will make me O sooner or later. But this seems like the LONGEST cycle ever. I seem to have more cramps all the time but the OPKs arn't even close yet. Not that I think they would be.


----------



## Leinzlove

Mommyof2Peas: I'm so sorry for your loss. O can't be far off... now... Sending lots of :dust:

Venus: :hi: and welcome! Hope you find yourself with Sticky super soon.

FairyDust22: I'm sorry for your loss. It sure is scary being prego again... but its the only way to have a rainbow and it happens every day.... I hope you are about to find out that you're pregnant! Super exciting! :hugs:

Squig: This just sucks about the lines... I hope they get darker and there have been occasions where they have. If its the worst case, you most definitely should be reporting these. (Last months, too. :hugs:) I hope you have a lovely anniversary!

Button: Sorry the :witch: showed up! May this be a very cleansing AF! This month is the one... :dust:

Babies to start off 2015 for ALL! <3

Kruici: I feel you. I hope you can be a bit less paranoid. Sickness is a wonderful sign of a sticky baby. I hope you don't have a long wait for your first ultrasound.

Lesh: I'm so sorry. :hugs: This month is the one... The cycle that brings you, your beautiful rainbow... You are destined for it. :dust:

AFM: I'm freaking out... My ultrasound is tomorrow morning. (Practically) DH had to stop me from cancelling my appointment. Yes, until this week I was super excited, and now I'm terrified.


----------



## lesh07

Good luck for your scan. Xx


----------



## Button#

Good luck for your scan Leinz! I'm sure you'll see a lovely little wriggly baby.


----------



## Conina

Squig34 said:


> Button# said:
> 
> 
> Krulci - in the nicest possible way I'm so happy you're sick!
> 
> This! Yes, it's amazing about birds, they are the size of my foot or smaller and yet terrifying to me! I'm actually quite surprised though how many other people here and on FB have said they are also afraid of birds! I thought it was just me, so really I'm glad to know I'm not alone ;)
> 
> Hey Lesh, hope you're taking good care of yourself.Click to expand...

Definitely not just you. I'm not keen on them, but once my friend and I were queuing up for one of the Harry Potter books coming out at midnight (we'll just skip past the utter geekiness of that admission...) and the bookshop had owls in to entertain the customers. My friend nearly freaked and was googling other book shops in the area to see if there was another one we could go to...

good luck in your scan leinz! Can't wait to see pics!!


----------



## Nikki1979

Good luck with your scan tomorrow leinz.

Anne - How are you?


----------



## Conina

:hi: Nikki!! I'm fine - AF due either yesterday or today so testing tomorrow if she doesn't show [-o&lt;

How are you?


----------



## Fairydust22

Hi ladies how is everyone I'm 11 DPO today I'm getting nervous about Easter Sunday as my AF is due I keep changing my mind about when to test lol xx


----------



## Button#

I would already have tested Fairy Dust so you're doing better than me!


----------



## Fairydust22

Button# said:


> I would already have tested Fairy Dust so you're doing better than me!

I wanted to test this morning but I haven't got any tests in the house lol xx


----------



## Button#

Probably safest!


----------



## Renaendel

Fairydust, good luck when you do test!


----------



## Fairydust22

Renaendel said:


> Fairydust, good luck when you do test!

Thank you xx


----------



## Squig34

Fairydust, you need to stock up so you don't run short of tests over the holidays ;) GL when you test - FX for you!


----------



## krulci

Good luck, Fairydust! Hope you've got some beautiful lines to speak of!

Squig - Did AF ever arrive? I hope not!! [-o&lt;

Leinz - How was your scan?? Is baby as perfect as can be? :thumbup: I am so scared for mine! I've almost cancelled a billion times, now. I'm still thinking about it, actually. I know that my dates are at least a week off from my midwife's (thanks, super long cycles) and they'll tell me, "Oh wow, baby is measuring small" and I'll spend the next month in paranoid-hysteric-nausea. Can't wait to hear all about yours!


----------



## jmandrews

Yay you can add me to waiting to test. :) AF has finally arrived!!! So excited to start TTC. :)


----------



## mommyof2peas

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:



jmandrews said:


> Yay you can add me to waiting to test. :) AF has finally arrived!!! So excited to start TTC. :)


----------



## confuzion

Good luck fairydust!

And yay JM will update the list now :D :happydance:


----------



## Leinzlove

Thanks Ladies! Scan is in the morning... I'm terrified. I surely hope I don't enter the office crying and shaking like I did last time. There just is nothing like going in there after you have already did so once and saw a baby with no heartbeat...

Kruici: DH had to stop me from cancelling... It's hard being pregnant after loss. But, we all must get through it to get our rainbow. And the scan doesn't change what will be. 

Conina: I'm hoping AF stays GONE!!! Come on BFP! :dust:

Fairydust: I don't know how you've waited to :test:! Eeeek you are about to see your BFP!!! :dust:

JMandrews: Yay! Time for your rainbow conception! :dust:


----------



## jmandrews

Thanks ladies! Now I am confused. I saw blood when I wiped and then only had a tiny bit on a tampon. Now nothing at all. I've been have minor dull cramps. So I started thinking well I'm pretty sure I O'd and I'm pretty sure it was on the 8th or close to it. If so that would make me 9dpo. So I looked up implantation bleeding and calculated when it would occur based on that date. It said April 17th! Which is when I saw the bleeding and thought AF had arrived. I'm really not trying to get my hopes up because I am cramping. Now I'm just confused. So I'm going to wait a couple days and if nothing I'll test.


----------



## Leinzlove

Twist! I hope its implantation! Stay gone AF! :dust:


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Good luck fairydust!

Jm, once again, great news!!!

Squig, how are you doing?

Afm - we had our first bd for this cycle last night. I am at cd7. The baby dance will start in a few days. Eeekkkk!!!!! Going with smep and will officially start from cd10, but will bd tomorrow as well.


----------



## Squig34

Angelbaby_01 said:


> Squig, how are you doing?




krulci said:


> Squig - Did AF ever arrive? I hope not!! [-o&lt

Nope, no sign of AF yet, and no spotting, even - I've spotted in all my other pregnancies. AF was due Sunday or possibly Monday (Sunday being most likely) so now 5 days late. No idea what's going on - I've been getting lots of CM still, and today I've had lots, like fertile EWCM, don't know what that's about! And feeling a bit sick - we stayed in hotel last night for our anniversary and I ordered bacon and french toast with maple syrup this morning for breakfast, which I love, but the smell of the bacon turned me and the texture of the toast nearly made me throw up, so I couldn't eat it! Not like me! Monday and Tuesday are holidays with us, so if no sign of AF by Wednesday, I'll ring my doc to get referred to the early pregnancy unit for a scan. But that's still a good few days away! Thanks for asking :)

When is your scan, Krulci? Exciting!

Ooh JM that's exciting, FX for you that it's implantation and a BFP is on its way!

Good luck with SMEP Angel!


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Ooo, squig!! I hope it's a sticky healthy bean for you!!!

Thank you. We wanted to dtd, but dd walked in so we had to stop with that idea..................................


----------



## BrokenBree

I don't know what I'm supposed to post here, so I'm just going to tell you all my story, which I hope is okay because I haven't really told it at all, and I'm hoping to find some help, comfort and kinship here.--
Anyway I'm Bre, I'm 24, my boyfriend and I have been TTC for about six months, and just when I was starting to get nervous, stop tracking and freaking, just like they always say, my BFP came out of nowhere, on the seventh of last March. I didn't, couldn't even believe it. I was afraid if I started to believe it I'd wake up from the dream, or something. I went out and bought more tests and took a total of four, three equate and finally a digital clear blue easy. Finally, I grasped it and of course was thrilled, and my poor wonderful boyfriend was thrilled as well. We made the mistake of not waiting to tell people. We only meant to tell our closest friends and immediate, immediate family members, but those immediate family members thought it prudent to share with ALL of our family members. :growlmad: So for a while everything was alright, but I was EXTREMELY stressed at work, had been covering shifts that weren't my own for way too long, busting my butt for no recognition or incentive whatsoever, only to be asked for more, more, more. I was fighting with my bosses to get me onto my normal shift, as I was working wayyy too many hours and getting nowhere near enough rest. There was a lot going on at that time, but I was trying my best to do what was best for me and what me and my love called our little 'sesame seed' (as that was the stage it was at the first time I decided to look up a timeline and find out) but I was being stretched and pulled too far. At what we think was 5w6d I got into a major argument with a new boss at work, where he was screaming at me, at six in the morning, IN FRONT of my developmentally delayed client (who I'm sorry but they might as well be my children, my mother, my brother, don't make hostility in front of them!!!) after over 48 hours with no sleep, obviously I was hormonal, and wouldn't let me step away to gather myself, even though I was a crying mess. That night when I went home, I called the higher ups and called into work that night because after that morning I knew I was stretched to the max and needed to give myself a break. That same night, I started spotting. It wasn't too dark, or too think, and was only when I wiped, but I knew something was wrong, so I went to the ER, HCG Levels were 1400 and the ER told me that was fine and to go home and try to relax. Well I did just that, went home and layed around in bed. The next morning, although bleeding a little more heavily, I went in for a scheduled ultrasound at a care clinic. The ultrasound showed the sac, and the nurses said that everything looked okay, she couldn't find a heartbeat, though. She told me it was fine, my boyfriend was saying I was fine, but my body and my heart told me that it was NOT fine. So later after the ultrasound, I start bleeding much heavier, feeling it gush. I go back into the ER to be given the worse, most unprofessional and rude medical care I have ever, ever received, and of course they confirmed that I was miscarrying. I started spotting on the 18th of last month, and I passed my little 'sesame seed' Angel baby, on the 27th, the bleeding stopped the next day. Now the doctor's at the ER did tell me that I should give myself time to heal emotionally, before trying again, but that medically I don't have to wait as long as I passed everything naturally, and my body went back to natural. I definitely had the fear that my boyfriend (though he was completely supportive and amazing, heartbroken as he was he stepped up and dealt with everything!<3) was going to resent me somehow (like I naturally can't help but doing myself) for what had happened, so even during the miscarriage we were dtd, I was very afraid and thought somehow that if we were constantly dtd he couldn't hate me. Alot of other things were going on as well, I lost someone I thought was a friend because I wasn't there for her, during my miscarriage, and I also lost my job. And the worst part is the only reason I lost my job was because of said 'friend', as she was the one keeping in contact with the higher-ups for me, as I was not touching my phone, barely able to think, let alone speak to people. So I feel like I've been fighting a losing battle lately, everything has been insane. I have always believed that everything happens for a reason, and while I believe there is one, a lesson in all this, I can't see one right now. Anyway, things are rough and my boyfriend and I are both still very fragile, very broken. We're working through our issues and decided not to wait until my first normal cycle, and have been trying since the bleeding stop. I got my BFN about three days after the bleeding stopped( April 1st, haha..funny right?! :nope: ) and then I got a postive opk on April the 13th, about five days before I would O in my regular cylce, so now I'm in a very nerve-racking (which one isn't, though, right?!) 2ww. I'm confused though because I felt a little cramping earlier this evening, and my breasts are sore, which is not usually a symptom of ovulation for me, and if I did just O, wouldn't it be two weeks before my period, or could it be the MC making it different? Haha, wow I just realized just HOWWW long this post is, sorry ladies and I hope you don't mind me barging in, but I would love to connect with some of you who can understand where I've been and where I'm at! Thanks so much for even taking a minute (or hour or two haha) out of your day to read this, and I promise I'm not always this much of a babbler, but apparently this needed OUT! Haha, again, thank you and I hope to speak with any and all of you in this and any group here. Good Luck and Baby Dust to all, :hugs:<3 Bre.


----------



## Leinzlove

Squig: YAY! I'm telling AF so stay away! Its good to be sick! <3

Angelbaby: You'll have the DD thing. You are going to need a lock. :)

BrokenBee: I'm so sorry for your loss. :hugs: I'm sorry for how insensitive and all that you were treated. You definitely sound like you had normal O afterwards. Those cramps sound promising and like you are about to see your BFP! It has happened so soon for many. Sending you lots of :dust:!


----------



## Conina

Welcome bre and sorry for your loss. I hope you get your rainbow baby soon. 

Angel you made me lol about your dd. Thank god c is still in a cot! 

Afm, a lot of you will already have seen this on the testing thread but I got my :bfp:!! V cautious about it of course but fx...


----------



## Angelbaby_01

BrokenBree I am sorry for your loss and everything else that happened as well. I lost a friend due to my miscarriage as well earlier this year. It sucks! :(

It does sound like you are ovulating. I get ov cramps. Xx

Leinz, I can't even close a door without DD standing on the other side crying, so that is not an option. We will need to wait until she is taking a nap. Lol I miss the days I could just put her in her cot with some toys or in the stroller with a book............ Haha


----------



## jmandrews

Welcome brokenbree I am so sorry you had to be surrounded by people like that :(
I will never understand. Unfortunately there are idiots in this world. I am so glad things are moving along quickly for you and your BF though. Keeping my FX'd for you. I lost my little bean at 10 weeks 5 days on March 11 but the baby stopped developing at 5 weeks. :( I found out one week prior during my ultrasound. It was the most painful and emotionally draining experiences I've ever been through. Now I am trying to figure out what my body is doing.


----------



## Squig34

Conina, I think I missed that - congratulations!

Welcome, Brokenbree, so sorry to hear of your loss and how badly you've been treated by your 'friend' and your work. It will take you and your boyfriend a little while to grieve and heal, don't be surprised about that. A M/C can mess up your cycles a bit, or not, and can also change the symptoms that you used to experience normally for your period and ovulation. That's been my experience anyway, and it's frustrating not to know what's going on in your body. GL to you for next time (and maybe even this time!).


----------



## Button#

Hi Bre, so sorry for your loss, hope you get your BFP soon.

Congrats Conina!


----------



## Leinzlove

Conina: CONGRATULATIONS!!! Eeeeek! :) x

Angelbaby: I know right... I have that here too. But, Chloe doesn't take naps anymore. I was having to have DH wake me up when he gets home at 5am for baby dancing.


----------



## Renaendel

Yay conina! That is great news! Your rainbow

Squig, I hope this is I. I bet when you do test your line will be sooo dark. Or I guess bloods at the hospital will be very high.

Welcome to our group Bree. This is a great set of ladies with excellent support.


----------



## confuzion

Conina - congrats!!!!! What's your EDD?

Squig - 5 days late what?! You are so preggers!! Will you test again?

Brokenbree - so sorry for all you have been through. You will fit right in here :hugs:


----------



## confuzion

Resized our gif banner. Kept Ted in there though :haha:

https://i.imgur.com/Wpfy1wR.gif


PHP:

[url=https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/ttc-after-loss/2064483-ttc-rainbow-join-us-13-ladies-so-far.html][IMG]https://i.imgur.com/Wpfy1wR.gif[/IMG][/url]  


I'll also add it to the front page.


----------



## Leinzlove

Wait until you see the Mama Bear shirt I ordered today.


----------



## confuzion

lol aww leinz! Excited to see that!!


----------



## Conina

confuzion said:


> Conina - congrats!!!!! What's your EDD?

Confuzion if you go by my usual cycle length I'm sure 21 December, and if you go by ovulation day I'm due Christmas day!!


----------



## confuzion

Which one do you prefer for me to put on the front page? :D


----------



## Conina

confuzion said:


> Which one do you prefer for me to put on the front page? :D

Say Christmas. Though obviously I'll be telling the Dr to take the earlier one so I get my scan earlier!


----------



## confuzion

Ok! Congrats again lovely :D How exciting. Lots of BFPs in the second half of April so far. I hope it spills into May!!


----------



## Leinzlove

Dr's usually go by LMP as long as it measures within a week.

The BFP's sure will spill into May! <3


----------



## Button#

Has the bear got faster on the new sig or is it just my imagination?


----------



## confuzion

LOL...No I think he's a little more zealous.


----------



## Squig34

Ha ha yes Button, I noticed that too!

Conina, what a lovely Christmas present :)

Hold on, I've missed a BFP, it went from 11 to 13 and I only saw Conina's! Who's the other new one?


----------



## confuzion

Sailorsgirl. She never updated here but I was on another thread with her :D


----------



## Squig34

OK ladies well AF has arrived in full force today, I'm 5 weeks by LMP, 4+6 by o. I've counted 5 weeks as it's easier to put in my signature! Thankfully at least we got home from our hols so I can rest today as necessary, although I have lots to do.


----------



## Nikki1979

Congrats Anne. Hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months.


----------



## Button#

I'm sorry Squig.


----------



## Nikki1979

I am so sorry for your loss squig :hugs:


----------



## Angelbaby_01

I am so sorry for your loss squig :( 

Big hugs xxx


----------



## Leinzlove

I'm so sorry Squig. :hugs:


----------



## confuzion

I'm so sorry squig :( I hope that at your RMC appointment they will have tons of options for you and that they figure out why this keeps happening.


----------



## lesh07

So sorry squig. xxxx


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Day 9 and 8 days to go for ov. Eeekkkk. I notice I have more cm this cycle. So that looks promising. :)

Cycle one I spotted until cd 30 and got af cd42. Second one I spotted until cd15 and got af cd31. Third spotted until cd12 and got af cd29. Fourth spotted until cd8 (started b-complex) and got af cd29 and now I had last af spotting on cd7 :) so b-complex helped!


----------



## Squig34

Good news Angel! I didn't realise your first couple of cycles had been so long! Glad they are much more normal for you now :)


----------



## lesh07

Happy Easter girlies....Lets hope this month is promising for us all. This is my 5th cycle that I am in the 2 ww. So hoping it's soon. It was our 8th month last time with our loss. So maybe a couple of months more. x


----------



## Button#

That's good news Angel, glad it's working for you.


----------



## LeahLou

Happy Easter ladies!


----------



## Renaendel

Happy Easter!


----------



## jmandrews

Happy Easter! Hope everyone enjoyed the day. :)


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Lesh, this is my 5th cycle too. :(

I noticed some watery cm this morning and bought opks (know I said I wouldn't) and neg. I am cd10 so will test from cd12 onwards. Hubby got me for the past 4 days without me asking. Lol but we will need to take a break for one day to get some strong spermies for ov. Hehe sooooo, it actually turned out to be an extreme smep plan. Hahaha well, I have a good feeling for this cycle :)


----------



## Squig34

Well FX for you this cycle, Angel! :dust:


----------



## confuzion

FX Angel!!!


----------



## mommyof2peas

Got a high yesterday on my CBFM so good things are happening! Major cramps after DTD last night though. From what I've read that is the Clomid working. But I normally O around cd 17...today is CD 16. So Im happy. Im going to count yesterday and today as positive OPK (ran out of strips for CBFM) So Ill be waiting to test now :)


----------



## confuzion

yay mommyof2peas! Happy two week wait! I'll update the list now :)


----------



## Button#

Good luck mommyof2peas!


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Yay mommyof2peas!! :)


----------



## Renaendel

Wohoo on O! Time for that Rainbow.


----------



## jmandrews

mommyof2peas said:


> Got a high yesterday on my CBFM so good things are happening! Major cramps after DTD last night though. From what I've read that is the Clomid working. But I normally O around cd 17...today is CD 16. So Im happy. Im going to count yesterday and today as positive OPK (ran out of strips for CBFM) So Ill be waiting to test now :)

Yay that's so exciting! Yes clomid will make u have bad cramps during O :) keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## Squig34

GL mommyof2peas!


----------



## Leinzlove

Bring on those sweet rainbows, ladies! Sending loads of sticky :dust:!


----------



## mommyof2peas

You all are so awesome! If I don't catch the egg I don't know who will be more disappointed you all or me lol


----------



## Nikki1979

Yaaay got the egg symbol on my Clearblue fertility monitor today. I usually ovulate the same day ( usually 12 hours later) as CBFM uses FMU and surge starts earlier. Have been bedding 3 days in a row and will be bedding tonite as well. Hope its enough.

Good luck momof2peas. Hope this is our month

baby :dust: to all


----------



## confuzion

Yay Nikki that's great! I got my positive OPK too today. Though not quite so happy about it. It's only CD10 and I think that makes my follicular phase a little too short for a healthy egg :(


----------



## Nikki1979

Confuzion - with my ds, I ovulated on day 11 of the cycle. I had an almost symptom free and stress free pregnancy. Now he is a healthy 7 year old. 
My two losses - I ovulated on day 13/14 of my cycle. I guess sometimes ovulating early is not a bad thing. I hope its good for you.


----------



## Leinzlove

I agree, looks like CD11 O for you C!!! That's perfectly fine... Plenty of time for a healthy egg... :dust:

Nikki: This month is the one. Lots of :dust:!


----------



## confuzion

Thanks ladies. I don't know. It's making me lose my optimism about this cycle but I guess the sooner I ovulate, the sooner the cycle ends and I can move on to the next cycle.


----------



## Leinzlove

C: No matter what... You aren't going to be optimistic any given cycle. Enjoy early O... You're going to get that BFP sooner now.


----------



## confuzion

lol leinz. I guess you're right. Whatevs. I'm gonna go back to trying not to care. I've got 3 days of BD ahead of me now :shock:.


----------



## jmandrews

Feeling super upset... DH just found out he has to leave Sunday until next wed or Thursday for Austin Texas for work. He was just there last week. :( things got moved around with his work schedule so now his team has to go next week too. The worst part is that it's during my fertile period. He won't be back until the night before my Ovulation or the day I ovulate. I just don't have much hope for this cycle. I'm so tired of bad news. So frustrating. Such an emotional roller coaster. I was really looking forward to this cycle too. :(
Feel so let down because I was really looking forward to this cycle since it's the first one since my MC. Anyone else have a traveling DH?


----------



## krulci

Found out why I've had such a sick (and unusual) pregnancy... :cloud9::happydance::wacko:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## confuzion

Oh crap!! That's so wonderful Krulci :happydance:. Congrats!!!!!!


----------



## krulci

Oh boy, I have a lot to catch up on!! 

Noooo, Squig!! I can't believe AF made her way through! I'm so sorry... 

JM - I was super crampy, too! I believe it was... Squig? who called it? And said that a crampy O usually means an extra egg release, and she was right!! FX for your little miracle(s)!!

Bre - welcome! Your beautiful babe will be here before you know it. :hugs:

Conina - YAYYYY!!! :happydance: Are you joining up on the Mama Bears PAL group? I never see any activity over there anymore... Want to reignite the fire with me? :haha: What a beautiful little Christmas gift you're giving yourself!! Can I say it again?! Yayyy!!!

The new banner is hilarious. Seriously. I'm laughing myself into tears. 



Angelbaby_01 said:


> Hehe sooooo, it actually turned out to be an extreme smep plan. Hahaha well, I have a good feeling for this cycle :)

I spy the beginnings of a super strong BFP! You've got this! Have at DH, girl! :bunny:



mommyof2peas said:


> Got a high yesterday on my CBFM so good things are happening! Major cramps after DTD last night though. From what I've read that is the Clomid working. But I normally O around cd 17...today is CD 16. So Im happy. Im going to count yesterday and today as positive OPK (ran out of strips for CBFM) So Ill be waiting to test now :)

Same thing that I said to JM! I've never been a bigger believer in crampy O cycles in my life... I'm so excited to see your tests!! :happydance:

Good luck, Nikki and Confusion!! It's the baby booming cycle. We're all getting our BFPs! It's like Oprah is handing them out personally or something... :haha:



Leinzlove said:


> C: No matter what... You aren't going to be optimistic any given cycle. Enjoy early O... You're going to get that BFP sooner now.

THIS! Totally laughing out loud! Leinz called it... C, it's happening. Just get used to it. :winkwink:

PHEW! I've missed you guys... Sorry I've been so MIA. I'm working on it, working on it... :hugs:


----------



## mommyof2peas

Congrats!!! I often day dream about twins but I'm sure I'll just have the one.


----------



## Nikki1979

Congrats krulci. It would be so amazing to have twins


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Congratulations krulci! :) Do you have twins in the family?


----------



## Button#

How exciting Krulci! Congratulations! 

Sorry about your OH being away JM.

Confuzion - have fun and good luck! 

Angel - Good luck to you too!


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Jm, my husband works 5 weeks on and 5 weeks off. So I know the frustration. Xxxx


----------



## ab75

Krulci, congratulations on the twins xx
Bre, hi. Sorry for your loss and all the crap that went with it. Hope you get your rainbow soon xx
squig,sorry xx


----------



## jmandrews

Congrats Krulci!!! That's so exciting! :) I'm a twin. I love it! 

Thanks :) I'm on cd 6 . AF is pretty much gone now.


----------



## Conina

Wow Krulci!! Congrats!!! So exciting... To be honest when I saw the colour of my line twins crossed my mind also. I think the idea may push DH over the edge... 

And I'm up for re-igniting the thread absolutely!! I'll go and say hi now.


----------



## Renaendel

Woo, a double rainbow! Congrats krulci!!


----------



## confuzion

Glad you girls are kick-starting that thread. I was starting to feel a little bad for it :haha:


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Confuzion, do you still have the testing party thread? I think I might join from next month. I know I say I will not test until after af, but I can't even keep my hands off from the opks. Lol I even tweaked them tonight!!! Lol


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Waaaiiiiittttt a minute! What about an opk testing thread with tweaking etc? Then we move on to the hpt?! What do you think??? :)


----------



## confuzion

Angelbaby - POAS party thread is still open. We've got OPKs posted there too! Please feel free to post :)

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...t-enter-if-you-cant-handle-strobe-lights.html


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Hahahaha I'll be over in a second. In which section is it?


----------



## confuzion

It's in the pregnancy test section


----------



## Fairydust22

Hi ladies sorry I have not been on here Easter weekend was very busy lol AF got me Easter Sunday night :( xx


----------



## confuzion

So sorry fairydust. FX for the new cycle to bring you a healthy rainbow bean.


----------



## Button#

Sorry AF got you Fairydust.


----------



## krulci

Thank you, everyone!! We're feeling a little star-struck... 



Angelbaby_01 said:


> Congratulations krulci! :) Do you have twins in the family?

Yes! My grandmother had twins but lost them late in pregnancy, so while the thought crossed my mind, I never thought it was a possibility, you know? It's one of those wonderful things that happens to someone else - or so I thought!:dohh:



jmandrews said:


> Congrats Krulci!!! That's so exciting! :) I'm a twin. I love it!

Ohhh!! You will have to tell me about all of the great things your mom did to keep you guys happy in your twin-ness? Lol, I don't know what I'm doing. Is your sibling a boy or girl? Identical? 



Conina said:


> Wow Krulci!! Congrats!!! So exciting... To be honest when I saw the colour of my line twins crossed my mind also. I think the idea may push DH over the edge...
> 
> And I'm up for re-igniting the thread absolutely!! I'll go and say hi now.

Out of a little bit of selfishness on my part... I REALLY HOPE YOU'RE HAVING TWINS! I would totally love someone to go through this with!! And even if not, I'm so super excited that our due dates are so close!


----------



## krulci

Sorry about AF, Fairydust. This round will be the one! Are you using OPKs or charting? I felt like the OPKs made all the difference for us...


----------



## Angelbaby_01

O wow, krulci. My grandmother said that her mom lost twins and her sister had twins and then one of the twins had twins. So grandmom asked me what we would do if get pregnant with twins and I just said love them! Hubby asked me what the chances are and I said slim. He looked dissapointed in a way. Lol


----------



## mommyof2peas

So I assumed I had already o'er because of the two days of cramping. Even though I didn't get a positive opk. Figured they don't get positive for everyone....then I got these. Dang it! Now I'm two days behind where I thought I was lol sand clomid.

SO that would make me -1 dpo LOL Dang it!
 



Attached Files:







2014-04-22 12.48.53.jpg
File size: 38.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Conina

Krulci-looks like our lo's are close in age too? 

Twins run in dh's family-his dad and granny are both twins!


----------



## confuzion

Lol aw mommy of two peas that's a bummer. But 2 more days to DTD :D


----------



## Leinzlove

JMAndrews: It only takes once... Hop his bones the minute he gets home.... :)

Kruici: Awwww... TWINS!!! <3 So, exciting. Congrats! :) Sea bands are helping with my morning sickness.

Confuzion: Stay positive.... Way early to feel out. Happy O! :dust:


----------



## Nikki1979

I hope I can conceive twins. My grandmother had twins and hubbys grandmother had twins as well. Wishful thinking on my part I guess.


----------



## Nikki1979

So sorry that the stupid witch got you fairy :hugs:


----------



## confuzion

bugatti - sorry, not sure who you are addressing?

Nikki - I would also lovee to conceive twins. But yeah none in my family or DHs family so unlikely all around :haha:


----------



## jmandrews

krulci said:


> Thank you, everyone!! We're feeling a little star-struck...
> 
> 
> 
> Angelbaby_01 said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations krulci! :) Do you have twins in the family?
> 
> Yes! My grandmother had twins but lost them late in pregnancy, so while the thought crossed my mind, I never thought it was a possibility, you know? It's one of those wonderful things that happens to someone else - or so I thought!:dohh:
> 
> 
> 
> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Krulci!!! That's so exciting! :) I'm a twin. I love it!Click to expand...
> 
> Ohhh!! You will have to tell me about all of the great things your mom did to keep you guys happy in your twin-ness? Lol, I don't know what I'm doing. Is your sibling a boy or girl? Identical?
> 
> 
> 
> Conina said:
> 
> 
> Wow Krulci!! Congrats!!! So exciting... To be honest when I saw the colour of my line twins crossed my mind also. I think the idea may push DH over the edge...
> 
> And I'm up for re-igniting the thread absolutely!! I'll go and say hi now.Click to expand...
> 
> Out of a little bit of selfishness on my part... I REALLY HOPE YOU'RE HAVING TWINS! I would totally love someone to go through this with!! And even if not, I'm so super excited that our due dates are so close!Click to expand...

Yea! Definitely. We are identical twins so yea she's a girl :) our names are Janene (me) and Janelle. I recommend giving them separate identies. Everyone would treat us as one person and expected us to be the same but we aren't. Just encourage their differences :) although we looked a like we are so different. They will be best friends and alwYs have each other's back. They may get I to arguments but they will get over it and be right back to loving each other. They will have an indescribable bond. I am so glad I can say I am a twin.


----------



## jmandrews

Leinzlove said:


> JMAndrews: It only takes once... Hop his bones the minute he gets home.... :)
> 
> Kruici: Awwww... TWINS!!! <3 So, exciting. Congrats! :) Sea bands are helping with my morning sickness.
> 
> Confuzion: Stay positive.... Way early to feel out. Happy O! :dust:

Thanks! We def will! :)


----------



## Leinzlove

Ladies... You never know. Twins have happened to those who wouldn't expect it... :)


----------



## Squig34

Awesome news Krulci! Congratulations!

Conina - how exciting that twins are a possibility for you too, you will have to keep us posted! I would love twins, but there are none in our family. However, once you're over 35, the odds of twins increase, so I could get lucky!

Fairydust - sorry AF arrived. GL for next cycle!

Nikki - FX for you this cycle! :dust:

Confuzion - what Leinz said, and FX for you too! :dust:

JM - sorry to hear of DH being away, but don't count yourself out, if you can get BD in the day he comes home, you're still in with a chance!

Hi Leinz! :hi:

Mommyof2peas - get that :sex: on and catch the egg!


----------



## Conina

My big brother adopted twins a couple of years ago also so there are twins in our family too!


----------



## krulci

Angelbaby_01 said:


> O wow, krulci. My grandmother said that her mom lost twins and her sister had twins and then one of the twins had twins. So grandmom asked me what we would do if get pregnant with twins and I just said love them! Hubby asked me what the chances are and I said slim. He looked dissapointed in a way. Lol

Ha! That's what I thought too... Even when my symptoms were way more intense and I started showing, we were still saying, "Ah, no, no way... Not going to happen..." Totally possible!! I'm sending TWIN DUST your way!! :haha:



Conina said:


> Krulci-looks like our lo's are close in age too?
> 
> Twins run in dh's family-his dad and granny are both twins!

They totally are! Leopold came on the 4th of July. How about yours? I'm getting excited about this age gap. He is already acting like quite the big brother. (**swoooon**)



Leinzlove said:


> JMAndrews: It only takes once... Hop his bones the minute he gets home.... :)
> 
> Kruici: Awwww... TWINS!!! <3 So, exciting. Congrats! :) Sea bands are helping with my morning sickness.
> 
> Confuzion: Stay positive.... Way early to feel out. Happy O! :dust:

JM - We totally thought we were out because we got our O dates screwed up, as well! Not to mention DS walking in on us a few times... :blush: Like Leinz said, only once! Hop to it!! :flasher::bunny:

Leinz - that's such a good idea! I hadn't thought of that! Where did you find them? I will stock up immediately, lol. 



Nikki1979 said:


> I hope I can conceive twins. My grandmother had twins and hubbys grandmother had twins as well. Wishful thinking on my part I guess.

Sounds like it's very, VERY possible! Good luck!! :dust:


----------



## confuzion

Krulci - how are you?!

You never popped into the mama bears graduate group :haha:


----------



## Conina

Krulci-conor was the 27 July. Right in the middle of the Olympic opening ceremony!


----------



## jmandrews

Woo Hoo DH and I are officially BDing :) makes me feel better now that we are actually trying. Even though we will only be able to a couple of times. I just hope the timing works out.


----------



## ab75

Good luck xx


----------



## Nikki1979

Good Luck :)


----------



## Button#

Good luck JM!


----------



## Mrs_chris_36

Hey confuzion, u need to remove me from the waiting to ovulate to the :bfp: section


----------



## Conina

Yay mrs Chris!! H&h 9 months!


----------



## LeahLou

Awwww congrats!!


----------



## Mrs_chris_36

Thanks....I think I'm not overly acknowledging it just yet....so nervous!


----------



## jmandrews

Congrats and FX's for a shbfp! :)


----------



## Button#

Congratulations!


----------



## Tennessee

Mrs_chris_36 said:


> Hey confuzion, u need to remove me from the waiting to ovulate to the :bfp: section


Congratulations


----------



## mommyof2peas

2dpo....could it be any slower. DH is on a medication that made it so he couldn't orgasm on the day I got my positive opk. We did have everything work right two days before. Fingers crossed it was enough.


----------



## jmandrews

mommyof2peas said:


> 2dpo....could it be any slower. DH is on a medication that made it so he couldn't orgasm on the day I got my positive opk. We did have everything work right two days before. Fingers crossed it was enough.

I am sure that was great timing :) I wouldn't worry. FX'd!!!


----------



## confuzion

FX mo2peas! I'm 1 DPO (at the least) so we're close in our cycles :D. FX for both of us!


----------



## confuzion

Andrea- due date January 1, right? :D


----------



## krulci

Congrats, Mrs Chris!! Join us on the graduate group! :thumbup:

Confuzion - Just when I thought morning (ie: all day) sickness was passing, it's reared it's ugly head yet again. Bright screens make me run for the bathroom... but I'm here! I lurk when I can. :haha:


----------



## Leinzlove

Congratulations Mrs. Chris! :wohoo:

Mommyof2peas: All it takes is once... This month is the one! Eeeek!

Confuzion: Happy 2ww, this is the last one... January baby on the way! <3

Kruici: I've had the MS super bad this time around. I can't wait for it to ease up on me... And I've heard its worse with twins. :nope:

Atleast, it will end and it'll be worth it. <3


----------



## lesh07

Congrats hunni. xx

Well ladies...10dpo and bfn's again!! I really need a miracle to happen soon. Starting to be very depressed about it all. x


----------



## Mrs_chris_36

confuzion said:


> Andrea- due date January 1, right? :D

Yep Jan 1st it's so funny to think I've always complained about having a new years day birthday and now I'm subjecting my own baby to the same fate! :haha: 

Thanks for all the congrats ladies....fx this is my rainbow baby x


----------



## Leinzlove

Lesh: 10dpo is early yet, hoping you see those lovely lines here REAL SOON. Like now. :hugs:


----------



## Squig34

Yes FX for you Andrea!

Lesh - as Leinz said, it's still early to test at 10DPO. Good luck!

Mommyof2peas- o-2 sounds like good timing to me, FX for you!

AFM it's the start of 'sex week' as I expect to o on Friday or Saturday ;)


----------



## confuzion

:rofl:, 'sex week', love it! Enjoy squig! Go make a baby! When is your appointment with the recurrent miscarriage clinic again?


----------



## jmandrews

Haha squig! It's sex week for me too!!! :) hope we get out BFPs and we can be bump buddies :) good luck!


----------



## nugget80

So... still here waiting, currently 5 dpo. I honestly thought I would be pregnant again by now and my original due date is only 4 weeks off. Still new job is keeping me busy and takes my mind off it. 
Hope you ladies are all well...


----------



## confuzion

:hi: nugget. Glad your job is keeping you busy. I'm right behind you at 3 DPO. I thought I would be pregnant by now too :(


----------



## nugget80

We've been trying 2 years now and though I have my girls and with dh we have ds, its still very frustrating. ..


----------



## confuzion

We've been trying for 1 yr and 1 month. Still working on our first baby. I understand frustration :sad1:


----------



## Leinzlove

You've all waited long enough. Its long past time. Sending all lots of sticky :dust:!


----------



## Nikki1979

The waiting is so hard. I have passed the one year anniversary of my first miscarriage and still no baby. Hopefully I hv a sticky baby in my tummy before one year anniversary of my original due date.


----------



## confuzion

I've passed the due date for my first miscarriage (February) and now my second miscarriage due date is creeping up (June 9th). I've got two shots at a BFP before then. FX for both of us.


----------



## Conina

Yep, seriously, that stork needs a good hard talking to!! You ladies deserve your BFP yesterday!!


----------



## LeahLou

Confuzion and Nikki :hugs: I'm right at mine from my 13 week twin loss. They were due May 1. Thought I'd be preggo with a sticky babe by now! 

When does TTC turn into ltttc? :dohh:


----------



## lesh07

Well still bfn. :( guess it's on to 6th month ttc since our loss. Now been trying for 1 year 2 months. :(


----------



## jmandrews

Wow all of you ladies have been TTC for such a long time. I hope this is it for you ladies and that u get your BFPs this month! Keeping everything crossed for you ladies.


----------



## confuzion

LeahLou said:


> Confuzion and Nikki :hugs: I'm right at mine from my 13 week twin loss. They were due May 1. Thought I'd be preggo with a sticky babe by now!
> 
> When does TTC turn into ltttc? :dohh:

I've wondered this too. I think it's past the year mark. Which seems to include most of us here. But when I went over to the LTTTC boards, all of those ladies seemed to have been trying for years and years with no luck. I felt like my woes were nothing in comparison considering I have gotten pregnant 3 times in the past year. I just haven't had any stick yet. But I'm hopeful that it will happen soon. So just considering myself TTC for now lol.


----------



## confuzion

So sorry lesh :hugs:. We're in the same boat you and I! Try and be positive hon. And know that it will happen soonn :hugs:


----------



## Squig34

I considered myself upgraded to LTTTC after 2.5 years, we'll have been trying three years come June.

FX for bump buddies JM!

:hugs: to all you ladies with the milestones coming up.

Confuzion - appointment is this Thursday, 1st May - finally, yay! :)


----------



## confuzion

Yay! Can't wait to hear all about it squig!


----------



## LeahLou

We can get pregnant, just haven't made our take home babies yet. We'll get there. We have to!


----------



## jmandrews

Love that Leah! Thanks for keeping us strong! :)


----------



## lesh07

I have only fallen pregnant once in the past 1 year 2 months. Really wishing it was now as i have lost all enthusiasm in it now. x


----------



## LeahLou

That's what we're here for! Who else is going to keep us strong but each other!

I know what you mean lesh. I have that "I need to be pregnant NOW" feeling otherwise I just want to stop. Hubby's keeping me strong because he wants a mini-us so badly. He is what is keeping me going.


----------



## confuzion

Leah - Same! If it wasn't for wanting to make my husband a daddy--which he would be AMAZING at--I might have given up a long time ago. He's my rock, my motivation, my everything.


----------



## krulci

Squig - excited for your appt!! Hoping that you get an overload of answers and possibilities - that all end with a SHBFP, of course! 

Confuzion, Leah, Lesh, JM - I'm sorry you're all feeling this way... Though I'm pregnant now, trust me, I was feeling the same way a few weeks ago. And I even still feel this way, sometimes, because I can't imagine having another healthy pregnancy. I'm learning to trust in my body and it's capabilities... I guess that's what we all need to be focusing on, whether we're TTC or growing a sticky. A hug for each of you! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Nikki1979

Sometimes I want to give up as well but I keep trying because of DS. He wants a sibling so badly. I cannot forget the joy and excitement on his face when I told him I was pregnant before my first miscarriage.I just wish it wouldn't take so long :(


----------



## confuzion

You'll be giving him a sibling soon :hugs:. It may feel like a lifetime, but once it's over it is so so worth it.


----------



## LeahLou

That's precious!
I wonder how my dd is gonna be. She's very jealous when I hold another baby, but maybe if it comes home with us, it'd be different??


----------



## Nikki1979

Thanks Confuzion. Fingers crossed we both get sticky bfps this year.

Leahlou - my ds was almost 6 when I got pregnant last year ( he is 7 now) and after I told him I was pregnant he started dreaming. He said I will feed the baby and buckle him up in the carseat. He said mommy you have to be careful that baby doesnt put anything in his mouth otherwise he will choke. DS was always referring to baby as he :) I guess because he is older and more mature there is less jealousy. I think your dd will be ok and will be a great helper.


----------



## jmandrews

How do I get my chart in my signature? I've been posting it in my journal but I'd rather put it on my signature. :)


----------



## confuzion

JM - seems like I'm responding to you everywhere lol. But, if you have fertility friend, and you're on the main charting page, then you click the tab that says 'sharing', then 'get code', and then the code to put in your signature should be under bbCode Code: chart thumbnail. Let me know if you have any questions!


----------



## jmandrews

Thank you! I'll have to probably try it when I'm on my computer. It won't let me do it from my phone.


----------



## confuzion

Yes, it would be much easier from a computer :thumbup:.


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Hallo ladies! How are you all doing? I am officially in the TWW. :) Well, I think. lol


----------



## ab75

10dpo


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Congratulations ab! Lovely lines!! :)


----------



## Squig34

Congratulations again, Ab! Great lines! :)

Thanks Krulci!

Angel - yay for TWW - FX!


----------



## Conina

Beautiful lines AB!! H&H 9 months! 

Make sure you come over to join the mama bears graduate thread!!


----------



## kazine

kazine said:


> kazine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kazine said:
> 
> 
> Not that if I'm pregnant I've started off with a stress free pregnancy... We hit a young girl with the car yesterday! It was awful. She was about 13 I think. She's okay (we think) and we've been to the police and everything and we weren't at fault (she stepped out without looking) but oh my god :|
> 
> If I'm pregnant this month it's going to be a really horrible stressful start :'(. The girl concerned has lied to the police and told them that we were speeding when we weren't (she wasn't even looking!) presumably to try to get my OH a criminal record for something that wasn't his fault :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:
> 
> He never ever speeds and if he ever goes over by accident I'm always watching and tell him to slow down. And why would he speed if he has his very possibly pregnant fiancée in the car :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Great scan pic Rahma! :D
> 
> In terms of the accident, the police were just around to take OHs statement and said that our independent witness backed up our story. Provided the CCTV matches our memory of the events, all should be okay :)Click to expand...

I know this was aaaaages ago and I haven't posted on this thread in a while (I hated it when I was TTC and pregnant people posted about their stuff on TTC threads lol) but we just got a letter through this morning saying no further action will be taken against OH :) Just in case any one remembers this happening lol. Feels so long ago now, it was just before I found out I was pregnant.


----------



## kazine

Oh also my due date has changed to 31st October if you want to change that on the thread ! :)


----------



## Button#

Congrats ab! Happy and healthy 9 months!!!


----------



## jmandrews

Congrats ab!!! H&H 9months!!! :happydance:

Here is my chart so far. What do u all think? I am starting to feel cramping today. I am cd 14.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Renaendel

:cloud9:congrats ab! I hope this is your SHBFP.


----------



## confuzion

Ab - congrats once again (haha we're on a million threads together!), when is the due date?

kazine - thanks for the update! I will change the due date :winkwink:.


----------



## ab75

Lol, i know. 3 different sites gave me 3 different dates. Going with 11 jan for now xx


----------



## confuzion

Ok :) Woohoo. Starting Jan 2015 with a bang!


----------



## ab75

Lol xx


----------



## Button#

My OPKs have started getting darker and I had a pain in my left side just now so think I'll be ovulating in the next few days. Will be nice to start the TWW. I think the wait to ovulate is harder!


----------



## confuzion

JM - chart looks great! You still haven't Oed so still time to BD :happydance:

Button - yay for darker OPKs. I agree! Waiting to O is the worst!


----------



## LeahLou

I think any waiting is hard when TTC... :haha: ironically I'm typically a very patient person!


----------



## Squig34

Kazine - I do remember, glad to hear it's all ok, that's one less stress for you :)

Button - hope o isn't long in happening :) Waiting to o myself, I think Friday or Saturday :)


----------



## Button#

We could be in the TWW together Squig. I think I'll probably get a positive OPK tomorrow or Friday and OV on Friday or Saturday.


----------



## Nikki1979

Congrats Ab :happydance:

Wishing you a very happy and healthy pregnancy


----------



## krulci

Congrats, ab!! You're due on my anniversary! What a happy day!! (We picked it specifically for the cool 1.11 look) :)


----------



## Leinzlove

Call me lonely in November now...

Congrats AB!!! Woooooo!!!

BUTTON!!! Oh yes PLEASE! Ready for that rainbow conception now. <3

Where do you see Squig is ovulating???


----------



## Button#

This is today's OPK ladies

https://i267.photobucket.com/albums/ii298/Lucy25-07-08/Mobile%20Uploads/image-8.jpg

How is everyone else getting in?


----------



## jmandrews

Button looks like we are O'ing on the same day :)
Here is my chart. What do you all think?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 56.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Button#

Yay JM we can face the TWW together!


----------



## confuzion

Yay JM and button! You both are about to make your rainbow babies :D


----------



## Squig34

Leinz - I just mentioned it in my post - I don't have a chart or anything!

However, I will NOT be in a TWW wait this month with anyone after all as I saw an RM consultant this morning and we are not to TTC this month, something to do with letting my lining build up after the early m/c last cycle. So, today's appointment was very positive. I felt that the consultant actually took time to review me - in fact he seemed to have looked me up before that and had gone through my file. Miles apart from the treatment from the last RMC! Anyway, I now have a treatment and care plan in place for the next pregnancy. I'm so relieved and pleased. It does mean going to a different hospital than the one I wanted, but that's a minor issue in this whole thing! I've been on high dose folic acid (5mg) for over 3 years, since just before starting TTC due to spina bifida in the family, and I've now got to start taking aspirin too (not sure what dose yet, the script is with my doc and I can't pick it up til tomorrow or Monday). Once I get a positive pg test, I've to start progesterone supplements and Clexane (I'm really not looking forward to the self-injecting part ) although I need a referral to a different hospital and doc to show me how to do that. It should apparently come through quickly. I'm also to ring his secretary to get booked in for a scan, which I'll get every fortnight from 6 weeks until booking. 
I also have the option of getting referred to Dr Quenby in Coventry to get tested for uNKCs but I've decided to try this other protocol first before going to that expense and hassle if I don't need to - although I'm not ruling it out.
Oh and he also said that it's possible my thyroid being a little up and down, while it has no clinical relevance in non-pg, may have relevance in pg (hypo). So I'm not getting treated for it now, but will be tested again next time I'm pg, to see what it's doing!

GL Button & JM for imminent o - FX for you both for a rainbow this month!


----------



## ab75

Good luck with the new plan squig xx


----------



## confuzion

All sounding really positive squig. I hope this new protocol is all that is needed for the next bean to stick :hugs:


----------



## Button#

Sounds like they're being proactive Squig, I'm glad you're getting the support you need.


----------



## Renaendel

That is fantastic fantastic news squig. Wow it sounds like your doctor is just doing everything they can to get you this baby. Nicki on a bunch of threads with us had to do the clexane injection route after asprin and after repeat miscarriages, with the new drugs she is in her third trimester now. They really work!


----------



## Squig34

Thanks ladies, yes I hope this does indeed do the trick for us :) DH keeps showing me pics of other people's cute babies on FB etc, I know he'd love one of our own to post photos of (so would I!), so it will be really great if I get my SHBFP soon :) It's funny because today is O day and of course I've been having EWCM, but basically I'm ignoring it, it's strange to be doing that!!!!


----------



## confuzion

You will get to post your own pics...very soon I hope! :hugs:. So happy you find someone finally willing to do something for you!

So, I'm totally a big bnb stalker haha. I made a graphic for the january pregnancy group and noticed another of the mama bears ladies there! So another BFP to add to the list even though she never updated :haha:.


----------



## Button#

Hee hee confuzion, no one escapes you!


----------



## confuzion

Haha, nope :blush:


----------



## mapha2

Hello ladies. Hope you all good. Any news on krulci yet? I'm So worried about her


----------



## jmandrews

I posted my chart in my journal. Can anyone tell me why FF hasn't given me crosshairs?


----------



## Renaendel

It isn't giving you crosshairs because fertility friend requires three temps above your normal temps. You only have two. When you temp tomorrow your crosshairs should show up.


----------



## jmandrews

Renaendel said:


> It isn't giving you crosshairs because fertility friend requires three temps above your normal temps. You only have two. When you temp tomorrow your crosshairs should show up.

Ohhhh ok! Thanks!! :) I didn't know that.


----------



## confuzion

Mapha - haven't heard from her. Why is there a reason to be be worried? 

JM - your chart looks great. And yes, crosshairs tomorrow for sure!


----------



## Button#

I've started spotting today due to my cervical abrasion. I normally get it from OV to AF so although annoying it's a good sign hopefully.


----------



## mapha2

confuzion said:


> Mapha - haven't heard from her. Why is there a reason to be be worried?
> 
> JM - your chart looks great. And yes, crosshairs tomorrow for sure!

She hasn't said anything since her last post when she was spotting. Maybe I shud give her some time, she will come back soon


----------



## confuzion

Yeah I'm sure she's fine :) she will be back. 

Button - yay for confirmed ovulation!


----------



## Button#

I hope so confuzion. Tbh I'm a bit nervous this cycle. I think it's because it's the most I've 'tried'. Before we were mostly NTNP although I was starting to use OPKs.


----------



## Squig34

Ha ha Confuzion - I noticed there was another BFP in the title and I wondered whose it was! Nothing escapes you indeed! Always great to see the numbers going up :)


----------



## nugget80

Good morning ladies and happy bank holiday to those in the uk... just have a quick question, how reliable really are frer? Have gone through 3 this morning from 2 different boxes in 2 different samples. Af is due today and no signs. All tests have very clear but faint lines. Should they not be darker by now at 13 dpo? 
Thanks x


----------



## LeahLou

Congrats nugget!!!! Everyone's different. Your levels could be just rising from late implanter! It's normal for them to be anywhere from 18-1200 in the first couple weeks :)


----------



## nugget80

Thanks leahlou, though I won't get (too) excited just yet. I will wait til I see it on the digi first! Just worried cos it's so light but at least dh can see it too. .. :)


----------



## Button#

Fingers crossed this is it for you nugget!


----------



## jmandrews

Keeping my fingers crossed Nugget!


----------



## ab75

Congratulations nugget xx


----------



## Squig34

FX nugget!


----------



## nugget80

Not hopeful as todays tests are fainter... :(


----------



## confuzion

I've seen several other people's tests get a little fainter then darker again. FX! I hope this is your rainbow :hugs:.


----------



## Nikki1979

The stupid witch showed up today 2 days late. I had an ultrasound done last week and unfortunately it looks like I have adenomyosis. Googled and read that its hard to conceive in this condition and if you do, miscarriage rates are double. That might explain my 2 miscarriages. I have done my fair share of crying last few days and it kills me that I might never be able to give DS a sibling. will continue trying and maybe i will get my blessing one day.


----------



## Nikki1979

Congrats nuggets. Fingers crossed it gets darker from here.


----------



## ab75

Sorry nikki. Fx you get your sticky rainbow soon xx


----------



## Button#

Sorry Nikki. I really hope you overcome the odds and get your SHBFP.


----------



## Squig34

Sorry to hear this, Nikki. Are there no treatments they can give you to improve your chances? I've never heard of your condition, what exactly is it? :hugs:


----------



## LeahLou

If you've beaten the odds once, you can do it again!! But at least you have an explanation to why it's been so hard. :hugs:


----------



## confuzion

Sorry about the adenomyosis diagnosis nikki. :hugs:. You should definitely keep trying because you WILL beat those odds.


----------



## Wishing1010

Hi ladies!!! Can I join?

I know a lot of you already. I'm LTTCAL, 40+ cycles, only one BFP that ended at 7+3 last year. Trying to take it easy this month but I'm being bad at that. Not using anything but temps though.

:hugs: and FX to you all! :dust:


----------



## GingerPanda

I think I will be back in here (AFTER FOREVER) now just to keep cheering everybody on. We are officially NTNP, assuming the Metformin even has a possibility of making me ovulate. But I keep forgetting to take it three freaking times a day, so that's unlikely!


----------



## confuzion

Wishing - of course you can join you've been part of the family for a while now as far as I'm concerned :hugs:. FX for you. 

GP - happy to see you back. Sad that it had to be this way. But life is a bitch sometimes. FX metformin and NTNP are all you need :hugs:.


----------



## jmandrews

GingerPanda! So good to see you!!! :)


----------



## Button#

Hi wishing and ginger panda


----------



## Wishing1010

Thanks Confuzion :) : hugs:

And thanks for the welcome ladies!!! 

I'm currently awaiting to see if O occurred. My temps have been ridiculous this month, and that's even with vag temping. Hoping and praying that O happens soon, or that AF will go ahead and be on her way if not :)

I'm so sorry we all are here, I wish you all SHBFP's very soon! :dust:


----------



## Renaendel

Yay wishing! Welcome to our thread. I am sorry you had a loss too. :(

GP! Welcome back, and thanks for having this link on your sig so I would find these lovely ladies a few months back. I owe you big time!

Sorry nicki. I really really hope you can beat the odds again. Is there anything your doctor can do?

Nugget, I hope your test is darker tomorrow!

Confuzion, can you move me to waiting to ovulate?!! :happydance:


----------



## GingerPanda

Thanks for the welcome back!


----------



## mommyof2peas

CD 1 today for me! I'm super excited because no more guessing. Plus my body is doing it all on it's own! First time since my loss. It makes me very hopeful for this cycle that I didn't have to take anything to bring on AF. Plus a 32 day cycle isn't the worst thing I've had :) 

Bit worried about this AF though, Ive read Clomid AF's can be pretty bad. So fingers crossed Im not laid up in bed the next couple days. 


:wave: Hiya GP :D WB


----------



## confuzion

Yay ren you're back TTC woot woot! 

Sorry about the witch mommyof2peas but it's definitely good that your body has done it all on it's own. We'll be back in the tww together soon enough :D. Hope it's not too bad for you right now. My period cramps are monstrous today.


----------



## GingerPanda

https://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_ljb58a0j9Y1qixleeo1_500.gif


Brown CM on TP today. It's too early for AF! I dunno if my body's still messed up from the second MC or not? That was at the end of February. AF lasted like 12 days this cycle instead of 5.

I did start Metformin, but I've been really bad about taking it, so I doubt it's made me ovulate when four of my 6 rounds of Clomid didn't. :shrug:


I guess we will see!


----------



## confuzion

Hm I hope you don't have another 12 day AF approaching. But wouldn't it be awesome if metformin was making you ovulate :D


----------



## GingerPanda

It would be awesome! But the only way to know (without forking out $100 for a progesterone blood draw, because we have a high deductible on our insurance this year) is to get a BFP. I didn't temp or take OPKs, since we're not trying. Also, I took five rounds of 50mg of Clomid after my D&C last year, and none of it ever worked. Finally, like seven months post-D&C, I did a 100mg round that worked. I'm on 1500mg of Metformin every day... but I forget to take it half the time. :blush:

Who the heck remembers to take medicine three times a day?! Also, it makes you sick if you take it without food. So what if I go out to eat? Am I supposed to take the whole giant 3-month-supply bottle with me in my purse? Bah. Next time, I'm asking my doctor if I can have some magic time-release ones or something. I can totally master taking one pill a day.


----------



## confuzion

Lol you're right. I can even do two a day. But three a day sounds like an impossible feat. I've got my fingers and toes crossed that you're Oing :happydance:.


----------



## GingerPanda

I hope it is, too, even if it would screw up a ton of my plans if I got preggo! :haha:

Just remembered I should probably go take that stupid Metformin. Which means I need to eat something so I don't hork everywhere. Metformin on an empty stomach is worse than any morning sickness I've ever had.


I've got my window and sliding glass door open to let the fresh spring air in. But there's a mocking bird outside that has mastered the whistling noise of a shooting bottle-rocket. And he won't shut up.


----------



## Squig34

Hi Wishing!

Hi GP! You should leave your massive bottle on the kitchen table or wherever you eat to remind you to take it with food, and keep a couple of pills in a little bottle in your handbag for when you go out :)

Mo2peas - sorry AF got you but glad there is a silver lining in your body doing it by itself. Now all it has to do by itself is get you a BFP next month! Though actually that goes for all the ladies on here :)


----------



## GingerPanda

Squig34 said:


> Hi GP! You should leave your massive bottle on the kitchen table or wherever you eat to remind you to take it with food, and keep a couple of pills in a little bottle in your handbag for when you go out :)

I would put some of the pills in a baggie in my purse, but it's illegal here to carry prescription medication in anything but the bottle it came from the pharmacy in.


----------



## jmandrews

Maybe the pharmacy can give you a smaller bottle for your purse.


----------



## jmandrews

Also I did not know that was illegal in KY! I wonder if it is in Indiana. I always put pills in smaller bottle that are empty. Lol


----------



## jmandrews

I've been having a lot of creamy CM but I feel like my temp is being weird. I hope it starts rising soon.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 43.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Wishing1010

JM, FX you see your rise soon! :hugs:


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Well Bfn for me again and af is due tomorrow. Hope she comes on time at leats. Onto cycle 6 I guess..........


----------



## GingerPanda

jmandrews said:


> Also I did not know that was illegal in KY! I wonder if it is in Indiana. I always put pills in smaller bottle that are empty. Lol

It results in a fine in most states.

Hope an undeniable rise comes soon!



Angelbaby, Sorry. :( Keep your head up, it'll happen.


----------



## Button#

Hope cycle 6 is your lucky one angel


----------



## Squig34

GingerPanda said:


> Squig34 said:
> 
> 
> Hi GP! You should leave your massive bottle on the kitchen table or wherever you eat to remind you to take it with food, and keep a couple of pills in a little bottle in your handbag for when you go out :)
> 
> I would put some of the pills in a baggie in my purse, but it's illegal here to carry prescription medication in anything but the bottle it came from the pharmacy in.Click to expand...

Right! I take your point then about the difficulty. But what a silly rule in situations where it's a big bottle like that...

Angel, as you say, hope AF has the decency to arrive on time if she's going to come. FX for next cycle.

JM - I don't understand charts until after o (I don't temp myself), so I can't comment on yours I'm afraid...


----------



## Soanxious

Can I join here please... I am 9dpo suffered my 4th Chemical on 18th April... I have no symptoms so not going to bother testing this cycle. AF due around next thursday 15th may.


----------



## Button#

Hi Soanxious!


----------



## Soanxious

Hiya Button :D x


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Welcome soanxious :)


----------



## Wishing1010

Angel, sorry about the impending witch :( FX this cycle is your lucky one! Welcome, so anxious! FX!


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Thank you ladies. I am dropping the B-complex for now because after some research this afternoon I wonder if it didn't delay ov. I also read that in some woman the egg can become too mature then or something? I am not sure exactly, but I will see how it goes next month. I did add a stronger b-complex this month than the previous month. So.......


----------



## confuzion

JM - def looks like you Oed and from the CM it also sounds like you did. I think you had the big rise and then fall because you were sick. But you've definitely got a biphasic chart there. So you're in your tww :hugs:.

angel - so sorry about the BFN :hugs:

GP - totally didn't know that was a law. It makes sense though I guess lol.

soanxious - welcome I hope AF stays away :hugs:.


----------



## Button#

I'm wondering whether to drop it next month if I don't get lucky this month as OV was later for me as well. I'm also going to try conceive plus as well next month if no BFP and maybe even have a try at temping


----------



## jmandrews

Thanks ladies! :) I have my chart in my signature now! yay!


----------



## jmandrews

DH woke me up 45 minutes before the time I normally temp. is that ok?


----------



## Fairydust22

Hi ladies how is everyone I'm sorry I have not been on here it's been one of those weeks I was getting frustrated not getting positive opks I finally got a positive on wed afternoon so here I am 1 DPO :flower: xx


----------



## Button#

Yay for positive OPK Fairydust!


----------



## Squig34

Welcome, Soanxious :hi:

FX for you then Fairydust, I hope you got lots of :sex: in before your +OPK!


----------



## Fairydust22

Thank you button & squig I'm excited we bd leading up to ovulation and on my positive opk day I hope it's enough ha ha xx


----------



## confuzion

yay for positive opk fairy!!

JM - I find that for me, up to an hour either way doesn't make much of a difference to my temps.


----------



## jmandrews

Thanks! That's good to know :)


----------



## Soanxious

Thanks Confuzion... im not feeling pregnant so I know she will be here.. I tend to fall pregnant when I am ill/run down. :( 

Thanks Wishing :) Thanks Squig and whoever else said hi.. im lost now.. trying to do too many things and OH talking :D


----------



## nugget80

Just an update. .. back to cd3 now. It was a chemical and yes it sucks but onwards and upwards etc.... New job keeping me busy and loving my class so I guess every cloud and all that... hope you are all keeping welll... x


----------



## ab75

Sorry nugget xx
Hi soanxious xx


----------



## Renaendel

I hope this isn't too sensitive to ask..Does anyone here remember how long it took them after their D&C to ovulate? I am trying to figure out when I need to start peeing on sticks.

I took the Misoprostol 3 days ago, stopped the progestin the same time and had my D&C and polypectomy two days ago. It is kind of a weird situation.


----------



## Tennessee

Hi ladies,
I just wanted to give an update, AF showed up yesterday morning. Now on CD2 waiting to O. 
Really hoping this will be the month. If I get lucky this month with a bfp, I will be squeaking by right before my original due date for the pregnancy I lost. 

Wishing you all :dust:


----------



## jmandrews

Tennessee said:


> Hi ladies,
> I just wanted to give an update, AF showed up yesterday morning. Now on CD2 waiting to O.
> Really hoping this will be the month. If I get lucky this month with a bfp, I will be squeaking by right before my original due date for the pregnancy I lost.
> 
> Wishing you all :dust:

Sorry AF arrived 
Best of luck and lots of dust that you get your rainbow baby this cycle!


----------



## Wishing1010

So sorry to those who have had losses or AF arrive. FX that your next cycle is your lucky one!
:dust:


----------



## jmandrews

I marked my two super high temps as fever. I think it was messing with my O date. Now it says I O'd when I think I did. :)


----------



## confuzion

Sorry Tennessee :hugs: FX for the new cycle. 

ren - never had the d&c wish I could help. 

JM - glad chart is doing what you want it to. It looks good :)


----------



## confuzion

Oh and nugget. So sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## Leinzlove

I just caught up on this thread. I've been gone for a bit. 

BUTTON! & JMANDREWS: So dang exciting! It's about time to test... Those SHBFP's are coming. I commend you on waiting to test. I don't know how you are though, I'm so excited! This month is it! <3

Nikki: I'm sorry you are having a hard time. But, its great to know and definitely GOING TO HAPPEN, you will conceive! :)

Wishing: I'm sorry for your long journey. It's great to have you as a part of this thread. Can't wait for your SHBFP!

Ginger Panda: I'm so sorry to hear of your hard journey. :hugs: It's good to see you back in this thread. I just hate the circumstances. :hugs: I'm sooooooo going to love seeing your SHBFP! You are going to have your rainbow and on that day its all going to be worth it. :hugs: 

I've never heard of that law. That would be a pain. I agree with Squig though it helps to have them where you see them often to remember.

Nugget: I'm so sorry. Loss hurts and is so unfair. Be good to yourself and get back here to get your rainbow as soon as you feel ready! :hugs:

SoAnxious: I'm so sorry to hear about your losses. How is your luteal phase? Mine was short and I had 4 early losses before I tried B6 and progesterone cream and it worked first cycle of doing them. 

C: I'm saddened that a January baby wasn't the one... BUT FEBRUARY is... Valentine's Baby! SOUNDS PERFECT! <3 Brand new chance and its time to fall pregnant! Wooooooo!

Squig: No update since the RE appointment, or did I miss it. So, did one time lead to baby? I hope so... If not is AF here so you can GET PREGNANT!!! You are so close!!! Eeeek! <3

Angelbaby: I hate hearing about the BFN. Did you keep BD after you started the 2ww just in case? I'm assuming if AF arrives on time, you would've O'd when you think you did. My question is if you don't ovulate when would AF come. Would you need to wait until your lining sheds? What would trigger AF's arrival? 

Could it just be to early to test? Don't worry hun, its going to happen!!! You haven't went much longer without conceiving! You are so getting your rainbow. And I'm hoping its this cycle! :)

Tennessee: I'm sorry AF arrived! May this brand new cycle bring you, your beautiful rainbow! :hugs:

FairyDust: Yay for O!!! This 2ww is the last! Eeeek! Can't wait for you to test! :dust:


----------



## Button#

So sorry Nugget.

Leinz - I have no patience, I tested two days ago when I was 6dpo and it was a bfn but I knew it would be that early!


----------



## Leinzlove

Button: Don't blame you at all... It's going to be BFP! <3


----------



## Soanxious

Leinz My lp is perfect normally days 13 and 14 so she has no worries about that... she said she can't find any reason for them just wrong eggs at wrong time :( seems I did not catch my egg this cycle :( x


----------



## Squig34

Nugget so sorry :hugs:

FX for you this cycle Tennessee!

Leinz - nope, no update since then, I don't think the BD that one time caught (I'm glad, I'd have hated to annoy the doc!) so I'm waiting on AF but she's not due til next weekend, so not much doing! I've started my aspirin now too, 75mg. Hopefully the next cycle will catch and stick for us! Just heard of two pregnancies in the last couple of days - they are from friends who've had trouble, so I'm pleased for them, but it still feels like a kick in the gut. Still, I have nice things planned this weekend so that helps :)


----------



## Soanxious

I ended up taking a pregnancy test... as I got talked into it.. x


----------



## Wishing1010

Omg positive?!


----------



## Soanxious

SMU!

Gulp x
 



Attached Files:







closeup100514.jpg
File size: 10.1 KB
Views: 5









closeup100514invert.jpg
File size: 9.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Wishing1010

Yayayayayay!!! Congrats!!!!!!


----------



## Wishing1010

Brought out the color a bit for you :)
https://i1283.photobucket.com/albums/a556/barnkn312/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps4a7957dd.jpg


----------



## Soanxious

Thank you Wishing!! It did look really pink to naked eye.. as I always check for pinkness.. the pic you tweaked showed what it was like to the eye :)

that was smu too... lol 

Im not telling OH yet. x


----------



## Button#

Ooh exciting Soanxious!


----------



## Soanxious

Thanks Button... but nervous! x


----------



## Button#

Understandably but I'm keeping my fingers crossed that this is it for you.


----------



## Soanxious

Thanks hun.. when are you testing? x


----------



## Button#

Tested today BFN but it's still really early. I'll test again on Monday, OH's birthday.


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Leinz, I have no idea because had creamy cm from cd20 onwards and that is gone now. No sign of af, but stitching pain on left side that comes and goes? Boobies are huge!!!! My af was light last cycle so have no idea....

We did bd a couple of times afterwards though and hubby did mention that I am very wet down there. Sorry tmi.


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Congratulations soanxious! :) I hope it's a sticky healthy bean this time :)


----------



## confuzion

Congrats soanxious! What's the EDD?!


----------



## confuzion

Angel - when will you test again?


----------



## Angelbaby_01

I don't know confuzion. If not here by tuesday then I might test again. That will be 3 days past af due date.


----------



## confuzion

FX!


----------



## Button#

Good luck Angel!


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Thank you ladies. I still don't have much hope, but will see. A surprise would be lovely.


----------



## Soanxious

Button what tests are you using? I used a superdrug as the Ic's are useless... x

Thank you Angel :) As for CM I went from sticky straight af OV to being wet this cycle getting wetter as days go on...Bone dry last cycle(chemical) a little bit wet jan & feb(chemicals) and really creamy October(latest chemical I had) 

I get paranoid about CM so done a lot of looking about it last cycle and this cycle.. and some women genuinly are dry and still pregnant but most women are wet/creamy... and most women are dry just before AF is due... and reading up on people's forums some are not getting pos tests until af due as they ov later than thought. I hope yu get your BFP hunny... xx

Confuzion thank you :) im trying not to build hopes up.. only online buddies know im not even telling OH as it will make it real.. so im not going to get excited... :)

My Due date is.... 21st Jan 2014 :) xx


----------



## confuzion

I hope you start getting more comfortable soon :hugs:. That is a great line for how early you are!


----------



## Soanxious

Confuzion.. what freaked me was.. 1st I had no symptoms.. 2nd that was my SMU lol so for 10 dpo and SMU I did not expect to see a line.. I really didn't.. I even told OH I had the worst PMS ever! (during an argument) :(


----------



## Button#

I use ICs but I've used them in the past with no problems. I'm only 8dpo and before my mc I got a faint line at 11dpo (not sure when I ovulated with DS but I think it was around 11dpo as well). I have a couple of FRERs incase I get a line on an IC.


----------



## Button#

I always test better if it's not fmu as well. Got my BFPs in the afternoon each time.


----------



## Soanxious

Oh cool... if this one manages to stay sticky past Thursday I may do a digital... EEK! x


----------



## Leinzlove

Soanxious: I get why its hard to be excited! But I'm SUPER EXCITED!!! This is it! Wooooooooooo! Very nice, line! Congrats! 

Angelbaby: I'm loving the sound of this. I still feel like this month was the one.

Squig: HURRY UP AF!!! It's time to get pregnant! I'm so excited that its about to be your turn! <3

Button: Plenty of time yet. Your BFP is coming! :) x


----------



## Soanxious

Thank you Leinz... your such a sweetie... everyone is here... feels like a family of love and support..without the borrowing clothes and pinching make up and asking to drive you all everywhere! haha!

:dust: and make that sticky for us all xxxxxx


----------



## confuzion

Soanxious - feeling PMSy is a symptom! And with the line, I think CB weeks estimator digital would definitely be positive!

And so true. I love my mama bear family :hugs:.


----------



## Wishing1010

For all of us <3
https://i1283.photobucket.com/albums/a556/barnkn312/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpsecd1f3e4.jpg


----------



## confuzion

I love that wishing. Thank you :hugs:


----------



## Soanxious

Confuzion Im too scared to test again... I only tested today because I thought it was a bfn... I will wait til wednesday onwards now.. if I get that far with No af xx

That's so Beautiful Wishing :) x


----------



## Leinzlove

SoAnxious: I know its scary! I ended up hating to test with having the early losses. But, this time is different and those lines are definitely getting darker. :hugs:

I love the Mama Bear Family too!

<3 that Wishing!
 



Attached Files:







b6db9e4266fc63cbfd453bc547d72824.jpg
File size: 61 KB
Views: 9


----------



## jmandrews

I am so excited for you soanxcious! You chart has been looking really good so I had a feeling u would be getting a BFP! Fingers crossed for a super sticky bean! If my temp goes up I may test tomorrow. I'll be 9 or 10dpo.


----------



## Leinzlove

JMANDREWS: Can't wait for you to test! <3 SO EXCITING!!!


----------



## confuzion

Love that one too leinz. I will try to focus more on my mom (who is a true supermom) this Mother's Day rather than myself and my unfortunate circumstance lol. 

I understand your feelings so anxious :hugs:. FX for a BFP JM! Can't wait for your happy update :)


----------



## jmandrews

I couldn't wait to POAS so I did tonight and it was a BFN. :( why do I do this to myself? I know I'm not out yet but I definitely feel out now. I just had a good feeling and I was wrong. Happy Mother's Day ladies!


----------



## Leinzlove

Too early to feel out. That BFP is coming! :) x


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Leinz, I so hope you are right. 

I love your pics wishing and leinz. <3 thank you, xx

Do mind if I am a copy cat and use them?


----------



## Leinzlove

Not at all


----------



## Angelbaby_01

My cp is low, firm and closed an little creamy cm, but almost dry. So think af is just a bit late, but on her way eventually.


----------



## Nikki1979

Heres hoping that every single one of us has a little bundle of joy in our arms by next mothers day. Happy mothers day to all moms and future moms <3


----------



## Button#

Happy Mother's Day to all you US ladies (we've already had ours!).


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Happy Mothers day to all US and SA ladies :) we all deserve our Rainbows and May MAY month be the one. :)


----------



## Squig34

Soanxious - congratulations!

Angle - well FX for a surprise with all that CM to go by :)

JM - yes it's too early for you to be out yet, FX for you!

Leinz, I agree it's well past my turn (and everyone else's on here!) I hope I get my SHBFP next month...


----------



## Soanxious

Thank you Leinz :hug: xx

Thank you Jm.. Im too scared to do more tests.. really nervous about testing wed/thursday.. promised OH we will do a test if af dont arrive and I will pass him test to read out.. he dont know I have had a positive already.. will do the digital wed/thursday... GULP!!!! FX you get you BFP very soon .. I felt totally out yesterday but got my bfp.. and today i've started getting symptoms test tomorrow morning :) xx

Angel if AF does arrive soon I hope this is your perfect cycle for a baby.. pack yourself with tons of healthy things :) this cycle I used conceive plus during BD and the mooncup after BD with a blob of conceive plus in it before I inserted it.. I then cwtched up and went to sleep..not wanting to lose even 1 :spermy: does anyone else use them?

Happy Mothers day all... x

Here is a little pic :) x
 



Attached Files:







carriedyou.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Soanxious

Thank you Squig :D x


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Tested again today and bfn. But what is weird is that I cried when I saw a billboard today, then I cried when a security guard snatched shopping trolleys from me when I want to put DD in it. I was a customer and had the right to a troley that is suitable for children. He did it three times. Then I cried on my way home for no specific reason. Cp is high, but still closed now and I had a glob of clear stretchy cm. Sorry tmi. I am just so confused right now.


----------



## Soanxious

Angel.. why did he snatch the trolleys off you?

AS for symptoms and cm maybe it's just the tests.. what ones are you using? I tested a cheap ic with my other test yesterday and the ic was blank but other test was strong.. so some tests are just naff.... how many dpo are you? x


----------



## Angelbaby_01

I have no idea why he did it. He said he was keeping them for other customers, but they were empty and with the other trolleys where they usually keep them. And trolleys are first come first serve, right? 

I used 2 different brand midstream tests that are supposed to be sensitive.


----------



## Soanxious

I would put in a formal complaint about him.. it is first come first served... grrrr

Well maybe your urine is watered down to much? hope it just that hun x Try again in 48 hours x


----------



## Wishing1010

Anyone else having a hard time this morning? :( I am going to spend Mother's Day with my mom but really just want to stay in bed.


----------



## Soanxious

Wishing im sorry its a tough day for you... personally I don't celebrate it... never have... but it is hard for some people :hugs: try to do something different to take mind off things x


----------



## Wishing1010

Thanks, I just had breakfast with my Mom a bit ago, had a good cry afterwards and then came home and started cleaning. I think I will make it through the day :)


----------



## Soanxious

:hugs: x


----------



## jmandrews

Happy Mother's Day to all the mommies and future mommies :) 

Temp plummeted today. Not sure exactly what that means. I'm having dull cramps. Fear that AF is on her way. I'm 9 or 10 dpo today. 9 according to FF.


----------



## Soanxious

but temp wasnt taken at normal time? hopefully it was not that low.. x


----------



## confuzion

Huge hugs to wishing and angel :hugs: :hugs:.

JM - 1 temp by itself is not reliable. FX it shoots back up tomorrow :)

Nikki and squig - you're right squig, well past time for you and all of us, and like Nikki said here's to hopefully holding our rainbows by this time next year.

love you girls.


----------



## confuzion

Soanxious - can't wait to see your new tests. I think everything is going to be ok this time!


----------



## Soanxious

I gave in and done a digital.. 11dpo and 5th wee of day...

why

why

why

just hope it sticks now as this has made it more real.. dunno if I am gonna tell OH today or wait.. dunno what to dooooooooooooooo
 



Attached Files:







digitalyes.jpg
File size: 13.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Soanxious

Thanks confuzion... just so scared... heart pounding out of chest x


----------



## confuzion

:hugs:, I understand your fears, but I really have a good feeling for you this time! Let yourself be happy!


----------



## Soanxious

:hugs: xxx


----------



## Button#

Looking good Soanxious!


----------



## Soanxious

Thanks button.. my heart has been racing since that test.. pounding out of my chest.. I can see it bounce... 

FX you get to see one like that soon xxx


----------



## ab75

Congratulations soanxious xx


----------



## Angelbaby_01

I agree with confuzion. Soanxious this is a sticky and everything will be ok. Xx


----------



## Soanxious

Thank you Ab.. how do you stay strong? x


----------



## Soanxious

I feel stupid for being so scared and feel bad for it too as some of you still wanting to see that bfp.. im so sorry :cry:

I just really want this.. x

ps balling my eyes out... nose running too....so upset.. x >hormones hey<


----------



## Fairydust22

Congratulations soanxious xx


----------



## Soanxious

Thank you fairydust.. xx

im upstairs on laptop...Im just off to tell OH the news he's downstairs.... well show him the test.. bbl 

gulp

x


----------



## confuzion

Let us know how it goes! :D


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Soanxious, I totally get you being scared and anxious, but because it's already different than the previous times I believe it's a sticky. It's not history repeating itself. The more you stress isn't a good thing either. Try enjoy it minute for minute and you will see it will become days, then weeks and before you know it you will have your rainbow.

I am actually preaching to myself now as well, because I wonder if me being stressed didn't chase ov and af away..........


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Yay, missed that part now. I bet he will be happy to see the digi :)


----------



## krulci

Happy Mother's Day, mamas. Whether you're carrying your sticky or still trying to get one in there, you're all beautiful mamas. I hope you feel your little angels' love, today. :hugs:

xoxox


----------



## Soanxious

Thanks Angel... :)

Well I passed the test to him Confuzion.... he was like Oh... it says Pregnant 1-2 weeks what does that mean...so I explained digital tests say something different to what we class as how far gone... so had to explain that and that I was 3 weeks 4 days pregnant lol so he said right.. try not to worry.. what will be will be... if we are meant to have this baby it will arrive when it should.. I said I know just hard not to panic when you dont have a symptom or you feel a pain.. ir you feel wet down below and you run to loo thinking your bleeding... x


----------



## Wishing1010

I agree with what angel said in regards to it already being different and looking like a sticky! FX FX FX FX!!!


----------



## Soanxious

Thanks... will just try my best to enjoy every second of it... im already patting my tummy talking to it x


----------



## Wishing1010

:hugs: take each day at a time Hun, that's all you can do!


----------



## Leinzlove

SoAnxious: Nice Digi. If I were you I'd go get beta's to put your mind at ease. I know its hard especially after so many early losses.

I do say don't use those digi's for progression. They can be trouble. A lady should've been getting 2-3 and was getting 1-2. I took one at almost 6 weeks and it said 2-3. I cried for days thinking it was another loss. All is fine.

It's all going to work out. THIS IS A BRAND NEW CHANCE!!!! And you'll be holding a sweet baby come January. :hugs:

Wishing: I'm sooooo sorry hun! I wish Mother's Day could be better for you! :hugs:


----------



## Leinzlove

OH and JMANDREWS & Button! DID YOU TEST!!!! I want to see those lines so bad!


----------



## Soanxious

Thank you Wishing and Thank you Leinz I know your both right...

I am going to ring epau and see if they will see me this week for some bloods... x


----------



## Leinzlove

That will help put your mind to ease. It will get better and less worrisome with each passing day! :)


----------



## Soanxious

Thanks hun.. hope so... im zonked.. need some sleep now.. already slept this afternoon lol. night night x


----------



## jmandrews

Leinzlove said:


> OH and JMANDREWS & Button! DID YOU TEST!!!! I want to see those lines so bad!

I didn't again this morning. I'm not sure when I will again. Seeing the bfn last night kind of scared me out of testing anymore. Plus my temp dropped. I'm only 9 or 10dpo so I still have some hope. I'm just nervous. We will see how tomorrow's temp is.


----------



## ab75

Soanxious said:


> Thank you Ab.. how do you stay strong? x

Honestly, I'm not that strong. I used to think I would never have babies. Cried for ages the day I left hospital with Zoe, was just so glad that I finally left with a baby and not just a letter to give to my gp. I just hope that this little nugget sticks as I don't know if I could face trying again. I feel different this time so thats good. Hope this is your sticky xx


----------



## Button#

Getting BFNs at the moment but I may have ovulated late as I had spotting on CD19 so I'm somewhere between 8 and 10dpo. I'm going to take a break from testing for a few days and test at the end of the week (that's probably a lie and I'll end up testing every time I need a wee!)


----------



## Angelbaby_01

I am 2 days late now and no sign of af. Is there something like a tww? (three week await) ugh


----------



## Wishing1010

Hmm, strange Angel! I hope you see a BFP soon!

Along with you other ladies :)

:dust:


----------



## Angelbaby_01

I hope I cought an egg or late implantation or something, but if the witch will show then she should come so I can move on.


----------



## Wishing1010

Angelbaby_01 said:


> I hope I cought an egg or late implantation or something, but if the witch will show then she should come so I can move on.

I understand that feeling...I hate being in limbo. You must be going crazy! I'm still waiting to ovulate and I'm not sure what's going on this cycle. Ugh.

Truly hope you did catch the egg and your BFP will be here very soon!


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Oh, hun. I hope you will o soon. Xxx it sucks to be in limbo like this.

I do notice I am peeing like crazy today. Don't know what that's all about and hope I am not getting a uti. Absolutely hate it since I struggled with these infections in 2012. Yuk!


----------



## Wishing1010

I have everything crossed for you!!!! No UTI, only BFP!!

And thanks! :)


----------



## Soanxious

JM you didnt take that temp at correct time so it may be out :) x


----------



## Soanxious

Thanks Ab so hope its a sticky xx

Button I hope you get your bfp soon hun xx

Angel maybe a late ov? or shy hcg xx


----------



## Angelbaby_01

I have no idea, but bought another hpt to use tomorrow morning.


----------



## ab75

Fingers crossed you see bfp b4 end of week, angel, button and jm.
Wishing, I hope you o soon so you can get your bfp xx


----------



## jmandrews

This were all taken close to the same time so it would to make a difference really. I changed the time so they wouldn't be opened circled. 
Tested this a.m. 10dpo according to FF. BFN :( now just wait for AF... I got a BFP at 10dpo last pregnancy. Kinda bummed.


----------



## Soanxious

I took 2 tests with same smu on 10 dpo...dipped them at same time.. one showed neg (ic test) other showed pos (superdrug) that's why I was shocked I got pregnant 1-2 on digital with 5th wee of day 11dpo...

So you're not out yet ;) x


----------



## GingerPanda

You're not out yet. I didn't get a BFP until 14dpo 1st pregnancy, and it lasted longer than second pregnancy where I got BFP at 10dpo. Every pregnancy is different. You're not out til the witch shows.


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Thank you ladies.

I did make an appointment with my obgyn for 17 June though. So if I am preggo it would be great for early scan, but if not then we can have a look at what is wrong. I want to check my progestorone because I read that you can miss ov and not have an actual period, but a lighter one. I did have a very light period last month and now I am late so am suspicious of what is going on. I want to do a glucose test as we'll since diabetes runs in the family and I do struggle a bit with my weight lately. I know my thyroid is fine at least. So, maybe a step forward now.


----------



## jmandrews

Thanks ladies! That makes me feel so much better. :)


----------



## mrspat

Hi all, 

It's been a while since I've been on this board. I got my bfp last week after 5 cycles trying after my mc. Betas have been pretty good so far and I'm on progesterone suppositories. Only 4+2 today so trying to not be too scared. 

I think about you guys often even though I've never posted much. I am praying for your BFP's.


----------



## Wishing1010

mrspat said:


> Hi all,
> 
> It's been a while since I've been on this board. I got my bfp last week after 5 cycles trying after my mc. Betas have been pretty good so far and I'm on progesterone suppositories. Only 4+2 today so trying to not be too scared.
> 
> I think about you guys often even though I've never posted much. I am praying for your BFP's.

Congrats and I hope it is a super sticky little bean!!!!


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Congratulations mrspat. Happy and healthy nine months! Xx

Afm - I started spotting and got some cramping so af will be on me tomorrow.


----------



## Soanxious

Congratulations Mrs Pat.. :) x

Oh no Angel.. im so sorry :hugs: xxx :(


----------



## jmandrews

Congrats mrs pat!!!


----------



## Button#

Congratulations mrs pat


----------



## Wishing1010

:grr: :af: :hugs:, angel. So sorry :(


----------



## Button#

Ladies - fingers crossed for me, I just had some spotting when I wiped. I'm hoping it's the good kind at not AF, although no cramps yet.


----------



## Soanxious

Oh Button.... I really am hoping its a bfp on its way xx


----------



## krulci

Hello, everyone! Sorry I've been gone... Took some time off in an attempt to keep the stress down... Didn't work, lol, so I'm back!

Welcome Wishing and Soanxious! And Soanxious, congrats on your BFP!! You too, MrsPat! Are you the mystery addition to the BFP list? Lol

Squig - I know this is old news, but I was so happy and relieved to read about your appt! That's such wonderful news!! I love game-plans... I'm likely the most disorganized person I know, and yet I find so much security in a solid plan. I hope you do too! I can only imagine this will all bring about your SHBFP!! :happydance::hugs:

I know I'm missing a whole lot of posts and people, but I think about you all all the time! So ready for your BFPs. :hugs:


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Oh no Krulci, how did I miss this? Just saw your siggy and I am so sorry hun. I pray that you will keep this rainbow and that the brother or sister will always keep an eye on rainbow and be a guardian angel. <3


----------



## Soanxious

Krulci thank you.. just hoping I popped out a healthy egg this time..

was just reading your signature as I don't know you.. sorry about your losses and loss of a twin.. hope the other one is lovely and healthy :) x


----------



## Button#

So sorry about the loss of your twin Krulci.


----------



## Squig34

Angel, sorry it's been so confusing! I hope you either get a blazing BFP when you test tomorrow or AF does come and lets you get on with the next cycle.

Button, laughing at your remarks about POAS :D hope that spotting is the good kind, FX!

Krulci - good to see you back - one of the graduate ladies said you'd been spotting and I see in your signature you lost one of your twins, I'm so sorry :hugs: how are you doing and how is Baby A?

Congratulations, Mrspat :)


----------



## confuzion

Congrats mrspat!!!! So happy for you. What's the EDD? :) We lost our pregnancies around the same time. I hope I will be following in your footsteps soon!

Button - FX!!!

Krulci - nice to hear from you lovey. So sorry about baby B :hugs:


----------



## Renaendel

I think in the next two months we are going to see a bunch of sticky healthy BFPs!

Krulci, I am sorry to hear about the loss of twin B. I hope everything is still ok with twin a.

Grats mrspat!


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Hallo ladies,

Hope you will have a lovely day.

The witch got me so I am cd1. Can't wait for my docs appointment to see what's up with my body.


----------



## Leinzlove

Wishing: I hope your limbo has ended and you're about to O... Can't wait for your SHBFP! Sending loads of :dust:!

Kruici: I'm so sorry for your loss. :hugs:

Angelbaby: I'm very saddened to hear AF arrived. Glad limbo is over though and I still feel like you'll have your rainbow BFP before your appointment. :hugs:

Confuzion: Of COURSE! You all following suit. This month it is!!!

Squig: So excited I am for you this month... Eeek! <3

Renea: YOU TOOOOOO! Eeeek!!! This is it, now that those polyps are gone! Wooooo!

SoAnxious: Wooooo! Bean is sticky! <3

THERE ARE GOING TO BE SO MANY MORE BFP'S IN HERE THIS MONTH! They are going to poor... :) x

Button: I'm hoping the spots are of implantation which is possible at this point. :) x

JMAndrews: Oh yes, if implantation doesn't happen until 12dpo, it'd show at 14dpo. It all just depends... Fingers Crossed, it happens all the time. :)

Mrspat: Congratulations! Happy & Healthy 9 months to you! Woooooo! :)


----------



## ab75

Congratulations mrspat xx
krulci, sorry for your loss, hope twin a is doing well xx


----------



## Button#

Sorry the witch got you angel.

I haven't had any more spotting overnight or any yet this morning.


----------



## Soanxious

im not pregnant anymore :cry:

digital said not pregnant and my superdrug test got no darker..
 



Attached Files:







digitalno.jpg
File size: 11.7 KB
Views: 2









130514.jpg
File size: 16.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Squig34

Angel, sorry AF got you but glad you have a doctor's appointment to get checked out.

Ooh Button, that makes it more likely that it was IB then! FX for you!!

Cross-post with you Soanxious, I'm so so sorry to read this :hugs:


----------



## Wishing1010

Krulci, very sorry to hear about the loss of your twin b but hope you have a sticky healthy baby A!!!! :hugs:

Soanxious, no...I cannot believe this, I'm so sorry. Many :hugs: your way.


----------



## Fairydust22

I'm so sorry this has happened soanxious :hugs: xx


----------



## Soanxious

not testing for 2 days now...

Top today FMU

bottom 11dpo 2 days ago afternoon/evening wee

EPAU said they dont like digitals not to buy anymore.
 



Attached Files:







piccollage1.jpg
File size: 14.1 KB
Views: 6









piccollage2.jpg
File size: 14.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## jmandrews

Soanxious keeping my fingers crossed for a sticky bean. :hugs:

Tested BFN again this morning.


----------



## confuzion

SO SO SO sorry soanxious. They need to get to the bottom of why this is happening!! The way it is presenting, it seems like a progesterone problem?

Sorry about the witch angel, and the BFN jm :hugs:.


----------



## Renaendel

Sorry this is so stressful soanxious. I agree with Confuzion, it does seem like it could be a progesterone problem. Can they get you in for bloods with progesterone?


----------



## Button#

Sorry you're going through this stress Soanxious


----------



## Soanxious

when I have had mc before my progesterone is 26.5 and 28 at 4 weeks pregnant.. and they said that is fine.. i've not been able to have the clotting test done as not been *not pregnant for 6 weeks or more since october*. So if this is a mc then I will not ttc next cycle to get my bloods done... x

I asked to have bloods taken today and they said no.. they wont do them unless I am bleeding or in pain... seems they have changed rules in last 2 months..


----------



## Renaendel

That sounds like a wonderful idea to eliminate the clotting disorders. I hope though that this one will be healthy and not need it.


----------



## Soanxious

I've been taking baby aspirin for 3 months though and that has not made a difference.. but if I do have a clotting problem there are other things they give you also. FX


----------



## lesh07

Hi ladies. Just a little update to say naturally last month was bfn...trying not to think much about it as I was getting to obsessed and depressed about it all. Officially in month 14 ttc 6th month since our loss. Taking a more relaxed approach about it all the past 2 months as not thinking I will ever see bfp again. Just enjoying my 2 yr old little lad at the mo and if my bfp comes soon - great but if not then it's not meant to be. Good luck ladies. Xx


----------



## Soanxious

Lesh have you tried these? https://www.myvitamins.com/vitamins/total-soy-isoflavones/10824403.html you take on CD 3-7 plus Co enzyme Q10? conceive plus? mooncup/softcup?

Good luck :) x


----------



## Soanxious

took a frer tonight.. 2 hour hold.. will take another tomorrow afternoon to check if a line or progression.. im still thinking chemical xxx :cry:
 



Attached Files:







frer2.jpg
File size: 5.6 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Squig34

Sorry for BFN Lesh but a good idea for you to try not to obsess and focus on other things. And hopefully it will indeed happen for you.

Soanxious, hope it's better news tomorrow then.


----------



## Soanxious

not holding out much hope hun x


----------



## Wishing1010

Soanxious said:


> took a frer tonight.. 2 hour hold.. will take another tomorrow afternoon to check if a line or progression.. im still thinking chemical xxx :cry:

Still looking good, holding out hope for you :hugs:


----------



## Soanxious

its pinker in life... I will do another frer noon tomorrow... I dont like fmu...

here is the test out of case xx its pink in life. x
 



Attached Files:







frer5.jpg
File size: 10.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Wishing1010

It's def dark! Are you spotting or anything, sorry I can't remember.


----------



## jmandrews

Soanxious- yay beautiful BFP!


----------



## Leinzlove

So Anxious: I don't think that looks lighter, today's looks darker to me.

And if it is a dreaded MC, maybe you should try progesterone cream. That's what worked for me after 4 early MC.


----------



## Soanxious

Thanks Wishing... no spotting as yet hun.. FX xx

Thanks Jm.. just worried..the digital threw me... sorry about your bfn x

Leinz I hope so I hope when I do a smu its good my temps are ok.. had not temped for 2 days. x

Feel sick this morning, don't know if that is morning sickness or because im so scared... I stopped smoking 8 years ago and woke this morning with a taste similar to smoke im my mouth..was gagging.x


----------



## Wishing1010

I think this one still has a chance of sticking!!! Don't lose hope Soanxious!


----------



## jmandrews

Temp dropped. I can feel AF is on her way. Starting to cramp. On to the next cycle. Feb babies here I come! :)


----------



## Wishing1010

jmandrews said:


> Temp dropped. I can feel AF is on her way. Starting to cramp. On to the next cycle. Feb babies here I come! :)

:( so sorry...I hope the next cycle brings you a sticky BFP!
:dust:


----------



## Soanxious

Leinz sorry meant to say.. my progesterone at last 2 mc were 26.5 and 28 they said they were fine for 3weeks 4 days etc.. xx Jm I am so sorry AF got you xx


----------



## Soanxious

I wish I could just *STOP POAS!*

top today smu 2 hour hold hardly any wee in cup. bottom yesterday

Darkest I got in my pregnancies... but thinking it may still end in chemical as not that strong xxxx
 



Attached Files:







frer6.jpg
File size: 14.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Wishing1010

Maybe your levels are just taking some time to rise. You aren't out yet!!!


----------



## jmandrews

The top is darker :) I don't think this is a chemical. Keeping my FX'd for a sticky bean!


----------



## Button#

Keeping my fingers crossed for you Soanxious.

I'm still having a bit of spotting, it's brown though today and yesterday. Still getting BFNs on tests, I will try and hold out until the weekend now (or at least tomorrow!).


----------



## Wishing1010

Button# said:


> Keeping my fingers crossed for you Soanxious.
> 
> I'm still having a bit of spotting, it's brown though today and yesterday. Still getting BFNs on tests, I will try and hold out until the weekend now (or at least tomorrow!).

FX FX FX! :dust:


----------



## Soanxious

Thanks Everyone.. hopefully its just a little lazy..like me lol... im praying it sticks xxx

Button im so sorry hun :( x


----------



## Leinzlove

Today's is definitely DARKER!!! This bean is sticking!!!

JM: I hate hearing that! I'm sorry. Wishing you a February Baby! :hugs:


----------



## confuzion

Looks darker to me too. Hopefully everything will be ok :hugs:.


----------



## Soanxious

Thank you Leinz xx

Thank you confuzion.. xx

praying this is the one .. my boobs are still hurting on the sides when I touch them xxx


----------



## Button#

Soanxious said:


> Thanks Everyone.. hopefully its just a little lazy..like me lol... im praying it sticks xxx
> 
> Button im so sorry hun :( x

Don't worry about me! I had 3 days of implantation spotting during the cycle I got my last BFP before mc as I have a cervical abrasion. I have a feeling I might be out this time but I know I've been testing too early so I'm not out yet! 

I think your tests are still looking good by the way. Still got my fingers crossed for your sticky bean.


----------



## Leinzlove

Button: THIS MONTH IS STILL IT! It has to be so hard to have the spotting even when pregnant. :hugs:


----------



## Button#

It's really annoying! The reason I'm still a bit hopeful is I've only had spotting around OV and now and none in between. I was getting spotting for two weeks leading up to AF in previous cycles. I reckon I'm either pregnant or I didn't OV at all. If I go onto the next cycle I'll start charting to take out some of the guess work. Also I can try and obsess over temps instead of POAS!


----------



## Leinzlove

Button: Either way... if you aren't carrying your rainbow now. YOU WILL BE SUPER SOON! :) Woooooo!


----------



## Wishing1010

Leinz, you are such a burst of optimism!!! Love it!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Leinzlove

Wishing: I'm sure hoping today is O day for you. This waiting of this cycle is not being nice to you. :hugs:


----------



## Squig34

Button - FX still!

Soanxious - those tests are definitely getting darker, and they're pink - FX this will stick for you :hugs: for the stress


----------



## Button#

Hmm still spotting so maybe not.

Funny thing though, I thought I'd take my temp this morning to practice. I ended up dreaming that I'd taken my temp so when I woke up properly it took me about 15 mins to realise I'd dreamt it. I only realised because the temp was 180 degrees and I thought even with a cold that's a bit high.


----------



## Soanxious

Wishing1010 said:


> Leinz, you are such a burst of optimism!!! Love it!!!!! :hugs:

Isn't she just! :D I love the way she speaks to us all :D


----------



## Soanxious

Thank you squig :D xx

LMAO @ 180c Button.. thats a bit high lol


----------



## Soanxious

what symptoms did you have at 4 weeks pregnant girlies?


----------



## jmandrews

I had cramping and bloating. I didn't have much symptoms at first with DD.


----------



## GingerPanda

4 weeks, cramping and bloating. And a ton of psychosomatic cravings that I was just using as an excuse to eat junk food. :haha:


----------



## Soanxious

see now I never ttc before so when I fell pregnant with all mine yrs ago I never noticed what I had..but remembered the sickness and sore boobs for a little while.. I was useless before I never even charted when af was due so I never knew when I was late..I would feel ill take a test..book in with midwife..drive them mad as I had no idea when I had a last af and they would have to tell me during 1st scan lol...

This time I know the day my egg popped out!!! Crazy.. so yeah when we ttc we are looking for the simplest things..

at mo I've lost my appetite and sore boobs on and off.. they were off today but last 30 mins started to fill with shock pains if you know what I mean... oh and bloating..x


----------



## Button#

I had bloating and cramps around then and felt tired.


----------



## Soanxious

I was really tired few days ago not so bad now.. 

Here is a fun page to join if you fancy a giggle..its about ttc an uplifting page.. https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...-things-we-do-ttc-tww-come-join-share-us.html


----------



## confuzion

At 4 weeks, heavy fatigue and bloating. I never really got cramps. Loss of appetite started soon thereafter.


----------



## confuzion

Button - :rofl: at 180 degrees!! Just a TAD high haha.

CD9 here. OPKing tomorrow. Last month I got a positive OPK on CD10, and this month, I am hoping that is not the case and I get it a day or two later.


----------



## Button#

It's not the best start, obsessed and dreaming about it before I've even begun!


----------



## confuzion

It does get pretty addicting! I love temping though. I would feel out of control without it.


----------



## Wishing1010

I'm ready to throw my thermometer in the trash :rofl:


----------



## confuzion

Aw wishing, I might feel the same way if I had the cycle you're having :dohh:. What if that spotting you had was a period, and the stable temps are leading to a nice O? :D


----------



## Soanxious

Button its hard to stop temping!!!

Confuzion I had the tiredness bad leading up to bfp and eased off slightly.. I am able to sleep better at nights ive always been a 3 hours sleep kinda girl but now will sleep... loss of appetite is the worse for me as I want to make sure im getting goodness in.. and having to eat before I take prenatels and aspirin..

is or has anyone taken aspirin and got pregnant? when do you stop it?

Im forcing some toast as I nibbled a bit of a roll earlier n passed it to OH on his lunch break and not eaten since..


----------



## Wishing1010

confuzion said:


> Aw wishing, I might feel the same way if I had the cycle you're having :dohh:. What if that spotting you had was a period, and the stable temps are leading to a nice O? :D

You always think the same things I do! Lol, I'm wondering if that's the case as well, I guess only time will tell!


----------



## confuzion

I see you guy are still DTD (I'm a nosy chart stalker :shy:), so FX if that is the case, you should see that rise soon :)


----------



## Wishing1010

confuzion said:


> I see you guy are still DTD (I'm a nosy chart stalker :shy:), so FX if that is the case, you should see that rise soon :)

Haha, you all are welcome to view my crazy charts and sporadic BD schedule ;)


----------



## Soanxious

confuzion said:


> I see you guy are still DTD (I'm a nosy chart stalker :shy:), so FX if that is the case, you should see that rise soon :)

>>guilty also<<


----------



## Soanxious

OMG that means you know im a sex manic? :rofl:


----------



## confuzion

Lol I hadn't until you said that then I went and looked. 8 days in a row, and twice a day for half of that :shock:. You go girl!


----------



## Button#

Hee hee Soanxious you deserve that BFP after all that effort!


----------



## Soanxious

:rofl: who says the oldies can't keep up with the youngsters... look my time is running out... so needed all those :spermy: there... I have got pregnant 5 times since Sept. now you can see why :rofl:

On the serious side.. I never enjoyed dtd with my ex hubby.. but when I met my OH I did.. and we have always been like that.. maybe more before trying.. we slow down after around 7dpo incase im pregnant as I worry something may happen... x


----------



## Renaendel

You are a machine! :D I am a young spry 35 and every other day is a lot. Ok, I need to take your schedule to heart. :haha:


----------



## Squig34

Soanxious said:


> what symptoms did you have at 4 weeks pregnant girlies?

Insomnia and super big and sore boobs are my main ones. Some cramping but it's different every pg! Oh, and I start to go off my food very early, especially off sweet things. Super impressed by your BD stamina!!

:haha: at your dream, Button!

Wishing - hope o happens soon!

Confuzion - hope o doesn't happen *too* soon this month!


----------



## Soanxious

Im a machine :haha: @Renaendel it was fun mind.. the conceive plus did help on 2nd goes lol... I think as long as you dtd before during and day after ov even once a day you stand best chance ever.. im just sex mad :rofl:

Squig... omg that's mad! I've gone off sweet stuff too.. OH bought me a bag of revels last night and I said eww no thanks.. and he said cool more for me.. I've gone off most foods too especially creamy foods...milk,yoghurt,creamy sauces,ice cream etc.. and I bought yoghurt especially too and took a mouthful and it was gross.. my normally a B/C cup and currently a nice C cup.. they feel firmer and tender on sides.. :) and a bit of itching and shocks inside this evening....so hoping its all good x


----------



## jmandrews

Haha oh geez poor DH only gets some when we are TTC. It's rare otherwise. The only reason we didn't DTD much last cycle is because he was out of town. Haha I'm 27! Lol I hear you are more horny as u get older :rofl:

I'm cramping and no AF. Would she just hurry up already!


----------



## Leinzlove

WOW! You all are getting busy! Huh. C, so you aren't temping? Or are you just recording weird temps.

WTG! SoAnxious, I'm glad you find sex more enjoyable now. THIS BABY IS STICKING! <3

Wishing: I hope you are already pregnant and if not that you'll get your temp shift really SOON! :hugs:

Thanks Ladies... I do try to stay positive. WE ARE ALL GETTING OUR RAINBOWS! <3

Squig: Are you ready to get pregnant? Have you started watching for O? Has AF came and gone? What's going on girl?


----------



## Wishing1010

Thanks for the optimism but I know I'm definitely not PG!!! :) you are so sweet though :hugs:


----------



## Leinzlove

JM: I missed your post... Well, I'm hoping AF stays gone for the best of reasons. :hugs:

Wishing: I thought I read something C posted that pregnancy can be a possibility. I'm sorry that its not. I sure hope this waiting to O limbo ends soon. How frustrating. :hugs:


----------



## confuzion

Leinzlove said:


> WOW! You all are getting busy! Huh. C, so you aren't temping? Or are you just recording weird temps?

I am temping leinz. Well I missed a temp on CD 5 and then missed it again this morning. But not due for a rise yet so I don't think I've missed any vital temps. My pre-ovulation temps have actually been pretty nice and stable so far :)


----------



## confuzion

And back to soanxious's crazy sex schedule :rofl:, I'm 25 and there is no way I would have the energy or the will for twice a day 4 days in a row!! I'm already dreading getting a positive OPK because it means we have to go everyday for 3 days haha.


----------



## Leinzlove

Stable. That's what confused me, lol. The same temp every day. :)


----------



## confuzion

Haha yeah, I kept thinking something was wrong with my thermometer but then took my temps at other times and it was different so I'm hoping it means happy stable hormones [-o&lt;


----------



## Leinzlove

It is definitely wonderful! <3


----------



## jmandrews

confuzion said:


> And back to soanxious's crazy sex schedule :rofl:, I'm 25 and there is no way I would have the energy or the will for twice a day 4 days in a row!! I'm already dreading getting a positive OPK because it means we have to go everyday for 3 days haha.

Haha I'm right there with ya! Scheduled sex is no fun.


----------



## Renaendel

jmandrews said:


> confuzion said:
> 
> 
> And back to soanxious's crazy sex schedule :rofl:, I'm 25 and there is no way I would have the energy or the will for twice a day 4 days in a row!! I'm already dreading getting a positive OPK because it means we have to go everyday for 3 days haha.
> 
> Haha I'm right there with ya! Scheduled sex is no fun.Click to expand...

Plus, sometimes you just need to give your lady parts a break! Though I guess that can wait for a few days in the tww.

Soanxious, I am glad things are looking up for this little one to stick!!


----------



## Wishing1010

I think DH would literally die if we BD as much as Soanxious! Lol :) he didn't even want to do 3 days in a row this week, he said "I'm good!" When I tried getting him excited last night. Haha! I think the most we BD was 4 times in one day back when we first got married. ;)

Oh and OMG temp jump today! I'm cautiously excited that O may have occurred :)


----------



## Soanxious

Jm its so much better when your older haha! :rofl:

Leinz im hoping this one is sticking.. :) FX and praying x

Confuzion.. I think it's because for most of my life I was unhappy.. and when I met my OH It was first time I fell in love.. and totally enjoyed nookie.. and making up for many lost yrs :rofl: get OH to massage you and you massage him etc.. makes it something to look forward too also.. :)

I've seen a few charts on FF with stable temps.. looks crazy lol.


----------



## Soanxious

Renaendel Thanks hun.. really praying this is my bring home baby :) x

Wishing.. that's where the conceive plus comes in.. for when you are a bit sore and tender.. its slippery and fun.. gives you the giggles hehehe :haha: made it a bit better...

One of the other ladies in another page was similar last cycle and I thought myself and OH were active.. so I thought do you know what... Im gonna see how much we can squeeze in in my fertile week... OH was worn out the day I ov so treated him to nice massage and got him in mood.. I said look.. you can have tomorrow off.. we need this as you promised me after mc last cycle we would try 150% this time to get the strongest :Spermy: and strongest egg and really do it this time.. ;)

Im having groin tenderness..like pulling ligament groin parts


----------



## Wishing1010

You crack me up, Soanxious!!!! That is so awesome you get to BD like that *BD envy* :haha:


----------



## Soanxious

I started bleeding at 11am.. no pain.. but tests are lighter so mc :( will take a month off ttc to get my clotting blood tests done.. as I need to wait 6 weeks after a pregnancy to do the test..then may try again x


----------



## Wishing1010

OMG no....I'm so sorry! :( :hugs: how awful, I truly hoped this was your sticky. I pray you get it very soon, and that your condition, whatever it may be, will be easily cured. <3


----------



## GingerPanda

I'm so sorry, hon! :hugs:


----------



## Squig34

Leinzlove said:


> Squig: Are you ready to get pregnant? Have you started watching for O? Has AF came and gone? What's going on girl?

Still waiting for AF - due this weekend so I'm not late or anything, but it just feels like an eternity since the last one as I'm so keen to get to o and have another shot at pregnancy!! This TWW has really dragged in spite of not symptom spotting! but yes, definitely ready to get pregnant! ;)

When DH and I got married, we BD every day for two weeks except for the two Sundays (while on honeymoon). So 6 days in a row, times two! Needless to say, that has never occurred since, and nor will it... But I do make the effort to ensure we BD apart from at my fertile time. I don't want DH to feel I only value BD with him for his sperm (although he knows that's the case around o ;))

Soanxious - sorry to hear this bad news! :(


----------



## jmandrews

AF is pissing me off. I'm cramping but hasn't showed up. My temp dropped even more. Now FF is confused and took my crosshairs away. 
If AF shows today then my crosshairs will be back. I hate being in limbo!


----------



## Button#

So sorry Soanxious.


----------



## Wishing1010

jmandrews said:


> AF is pissing me off. I'm cramping but hasn't showed up. My temp dropped even more. Now FF is confused and took my crosshairs away.
> If AF shows today then my crosshairs will be back. I hate being in limbo!

Is this your first cycle since loss?


----------



## jmandrews

Yes and I assume that is why.

This cramps are pretty strong so I will be shocked if AF doesn't show sometime today.


----------



## Wishing1010

jmandrews said:


> Yes and I assume that is why.
> 
> This cramps are pretty strong so I will be shocked if AF doesn't show sometime today.

Yeah :( I'm very sorry for your loss and it does take a bit get your body back to normal. I hope it comes soon so you can move forward :hugs:


----------



## Leinzlove

JMAndrews: I'm sorry hun! May AF hurry up and clean you out... This next cycle will bring you your rainbow bean. :hugs:

Wishing: I'm so excited. Nice rise. :)


----------



## Soanxious

can my name be removed on bfp please...

thanks everyone x


----------



## Leinzlove

NOOOOOO! Soanxious! I hate hearing this. :cry: I'm so sorry!


----------



## Button#

JM we might have CD1 the same day, I'm still spotting and getting BFNs so hope I start AF this weekend too.


----------



## Soanxious

I gotta tell OH and I dont want to.. he is on top of world today.. he had job interview at 11am when I started bleeding so not told him..and he just rang to say job is his... 

I cant ruin his day :cry:


----------



## jmandrews

Aw soanxious :( my heart breaks for you I am so sorry for your loss. Hoping u can get your forever rainbow soon. Congrats to your DH. 


Thanks ladies! You all are awesome support! AF must have heard you all because she is here!!! I am excited to get started on this cycle! This has to be it! FX'd!


----------



## Soanxious

Thanks hun.. im really hoping this is your cycle xxx


----------



## GingerPanda

Today is day 7 of AF. She's only supposed to last 5 days. I also have bad cramps today, but they're cramps like I get in early pregnancy, not AF. Weird. So much blood, though, so definitely AF.

She lasted 12 days last time. Maybe the last miscarriage really screwed me up. Or maybe it's the Metformin.


----------



## Wishing1010

I'm sorry you have to give DH bad news, Soanxious. It wouldn't hurt to wait another day if you want to. He'll understand either way :hugs:

Well, JM, now you can look forward to O and BD :)


----------



## confuzion

JM - first cycle after miscarriage has always been a little wacky for me. Hopefully things will regulate now just in time to conceive that rainbow :)

GP - What in the world is causing your long as heck AFs? You must build one heck of a lining lol.

Soanxious - I don't even know what to say. Are you sure this is a loss? I know you're bleeding, but that could happen in early pregnancy. Are your tests showing negative or lighter? I'm so sorry you're going through this hon. I say tell your OH. I know you don't want to ruin his day, but you guys need to get through this together. No reason you should grieve on your own :hugs:.


----------



## Squig34

JM - glad to hear AF has finally showed so you can get on with this cycle and make a baby! FX! :dust:

:hugs: so anxious

GP - what a nightmare :( I should really know from reading your journal, but have you ever been checked for endometriosis? Cos that's what painful, heavy periods would make me think. Or, was AF late this cycle?

Question for you ladies: how long after your losses did you continue to test positive, and did the tests get progressively lighter or just stay the same until you got fed up testing? I test positive for a long time (6 weeks once! Then I got blood taken which showed my levels were consistent with the m/c I'd had, but the test was still mid-dark! I stopped testing once I got the blood test though so I don't know how long it might otherwise have dragged on for). Thanks :)


----------



## GingerPanda

No, I've never been checked for endo. I have an aunt who has it. I've had many ultrasounds, and no one has ever thought about me having endo. I'm thinking this is just because of the miscarriage and the Metformin. AF was actually early this cycle.


----------



## Soanxious

Thanks all.. we had a lovely meal out to celebrate new job... when I came home I had a bath.. he wandered in bathroom and caught me crying.. and bleeding... he's so lovely.. he said why didnt you tell me.. I said I didnt want to ruin your day.. 

:(

we are off to cornwall in the morning.. im hoping im not bleeding so heavy that it ruins my weekend.. im gonna try my best to push on through... with strong painkillers x

Pain started tonight around 9pm x


----------



## Wishing1010

So very sorry Hun. I'm glad DH knows now, he can support uoi throughout this difficult time. I hope you are still able to enjoy your trip!


----------



## GingerPanda

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Leinzlove

Breaks my heart Soanxious! I'm glad he knows, also. It's good for you to have a rock. I hope you can still enjoy your trip. :hugs:


----------



## Button#

Hope you enjoy Cornwall Soanxious.


----------



## Leinzlove

How are you doing Button? :test:


----------



## Button#

I'm out, AF just got me. I'm going to order some conceive plus for this cycle.


----------



## Leinzlove

Button: Oh I hate hearing the evil witch showed her ugly face. :cry: This brand new cycle is the one and the conceive plus will make a difference. :hugs:


----------



## Squig34

Meh, sorry AF got you Button. Hope the conceive plus does the trick this cycle!

Soanxious, hope you have a really relaxing break, I'm sure you're exhausted with the emotional rollercoaster you've been on :hugs:

Leinz - less than a week til pink or blue! I'm excited so I can't imagine how you're feeling :)


----------



## Leinzlove

Thanks! I can't believe it. Feels to good to be true. Saw bean and I can't believe there is a real baby looking baby in there.


----------



## Button#

Can't wait to see what you're having Leinz!


----------



## confuzion

Squig34 said:


> Question for you ladies: how long after your losses did you continue to test positive, and did the tests get progressively lighter or just stay the same until you got fed up testing? I test positive for a long time (6 weeks once! Then I got blood taken which showed my levels were consistent with the m/c I'd had, but the test was still mid-dark! I stopped testing once I got the blood test though so I don't know how long it might otherwise have dragged on for). Thanks :)

Just wanted to say, I've never tested after being diagnosed with a MMC. I just waited for them to do blood tests. Seemed to be a pretty fast decline for me though. And with my chemical that you were around for, I was only testing positive for 1 week before the line disappeared and the bleeding began.



Button# said:


> I'm out, AF just got me. I'm going to order some conceive plus for this cycle.

Sorry button :hugs:. Hopefully this new cycle is the one!


----------



## Wishing1010

So sorry button :( I bet this is the cycle for your SHBFP! :)

And Leinz, super excited about what you are having! I vote boy!


----------



## confuzion

Me too! I think you will be having a little Jason Jr. :D


----------



## Button#

I'm going to guess girl


----------



## Leinzlove

I wouldn't be surprised if it were another girl. I'm quite good at making them. I can't see myself having a boy.


----------



## confuzion

I do! 6 more days and we'll find out! :D


----------



## Renaendel

It is so exciting leinz. My guess is boy, but you do have a proven track record with girls.


----------



## Soanxious

Thanks everyone.. Cornwall was lovely and hot.. shame I was having a mc during it. fortunately the main bleed started today... so yesterday was spent on 7 hour boat ride.. but today was agony..put strong painkillers and a red wine helped me put on a front ..as I didn't want son to know.

Sorry AF got you Button :( Conceive plus is good.used that last 2 times I got pregnant.

Im taking this cycle off ttc so I can get my antibody tests done in 6 weeks. and find results out to see what needs to be done x


----------



## Squig34

Well ladies, it turns out that AF didn't arrive after all... I got a rather unexpected BFP! Will post in POAS thread for those who want to see.


----------



## Wishing1010

No freaking way Squig!!!!! Omg yayayayayay!!!!!


----------



## Wishing1010

Soanxious said:


> Thanks everyone.. Cornwall was lovely and hot.. shame I was having a mc during it. fortunately the main bleed started today... so yesterday was spent on 7 hour boat ride.. but today was agony..put strong painkillers and a red wine helped me put on a front ..as I didn't want son to know.
> 
> Sorry AF got you Button :( Conceive plus is good.used that last 2 times I got pregnant.
> 
> Im taking this cycle off ttc so I can get my antibody tests done in 6 weeks. and find results out to see what needs to be done x

I'm sorry about this MC...I know we all hoped it was your SHBFP. I hope that your tests will narrow down the issue and bring your SHBFP very soon!!


----------



## Soanxious

Squig im so happy for you.. post it here too lol xxx


----------



## Squig34

Wishing1010 said:


> No freaking way Squig!!!!! Omg yayayayayay!!!!!

I know! & I was supposed to skip this month - I haven't even had my appt for the Clexane injections yet; will ring hospital in the morning. Have started the progesterone tonight tho, so FX; I can't bear to lose another one.


----------



## Wishing1010

FX super super tight! I'm over here crying, this is such amazing news!!!!!!!!


----------



## Squig34

Aw thank you :hugs:

Soanxious - here you go then! :) I didn't want to post here in case it was difficult for you to see it unexpectedly :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







20140518_231005.jpg
File size: 17.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Soanxious

OMG!!!! WOW! what a LINE!!! how far are you????????????????????????? lol

Hun.. I wouldn't come on the site if I couldn't handle my mates on here getting bfp's.. honestly.. and it gives me hope.. plus I pick up some information that 1 day may help me.. I like to feel happy for others.. that is an amazing line.. im so happy for you! x


----------



## Squig34

Thank you :) I'm 15DPO so relieved it's looking good, the cheapies aren't that dark yet so like you getting advice on here, I also took the advice about using FRERs :)


----------



## Soanxious

thats an awesome test! Congratulations hunny :) xxx


----------



## confuzion

Squig- BFP!!!! Due date?! So happy for you lovey! Ahh feel like I just got a BFP lol that's how excited I am for you!!


----------



## Squig34

Aw thank you Confuzion :) not quite sure of due date yet (haven't tried the calculator!)


----------



## confuzion

Well do it! Time to add you to the BFP list :happydance:


----------



## jmandrews

Squig34 said:


> Aw thank you :hugs:
> 
> Soanxious - here you go then! :) I didn't want to post here in case it was difficult for you to see it unexpectedly :hugs:

Congrats squig!!! That's a beautiful line right there!!!!

Soanxious glad you could enjoy your day on the boat. Sorry you aren't feeling so good today. Hope you heal quick. :( 
:hugs:


----------



## Leinzlove

I'm dancing!!! I can't believe it. ONE TIME!!! <3 

I keep telling everyone it just takes once.... <3

Woooooo! Everything will be just perfect! Such a gorgeous line! <3


----------



## jmandrews

So true leinz!!'


----------



## Button#

Wow Squig that's a fab line. Congratulations!!!


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Congratulations Squig! That is beautiful lines and I am so excited for you :)


----------



## Squig34

confuzion said:


> Squig- BFP!!!! Due date?! So happy for you lovey! Ahh feel like I just got a BFP lol that's how excited I am for you!!

Looks like Jan 24th 2015 (or at least that's as good a guess as any!)


----------



## Wishing1010

Aww!!! You'll be holding your little one just after the new year!!!!!


----------



## jmandrews

That is so exciting squig!!!


----------



## GingerPanda

Aww, Squig! I'm so excited for you! Congrats! :happydance:


----------



## Wishing1010

Has anyone tried adding extra folic acid to their TTC supplements? My sister in law kept having miscarriages and then her doc told her to take an extra folic acid supplement on top of her prenatals. She has now went on to have 3 healthy little ones. I'm trying that now.


----------



## Squig34

I already take 5mg of folic acid rather than the standard 400micrograms as there is a history of neural tube defects in my family. However, some of the other girls on the RM/PARL thread take extra folic acid - it would be prescribed if there's a defect on certain genes so it helps counteract that (MTHFR gene mutations). Seems like the doses are different in North America, it might be 2mg. A higher dose here is prescription only, you can't just buy it. At any rate, I don't think taking extra will do you any harm (I've been on it more than 3 years now).


----------



## Soanxious

I have made an appt to see my gp Thursday. Im asking for the folic acid.. I did as last yr and they said enough was already in prenatels but so many people mention the extra 5mg that helps.. so hopefully she will give me some this week x


----------



## Angelbaby_01

I started taking inofolic as of today because I do think I have insulin problems. Still waiting for docs appointment on the 17th of June, but took matters in my own hand. A lady told me about this product in my journal and I got it today. The two main ingredients is myo-inositol and folic acid. Apparently it's created for pcos sufferes and ladies above 35. But anyone can use it and it enhances good egg quality.


----------



## Soanxious

wow that's expensive.. and only from poland I can see so far.... do dr's prescribe it? will ask mine this week. x


----------



## Wishing1010

Thanks ladies! I took an extra folic acid on top of my prenatals last night, just wanted to make sure I wasn't harming anything lol! I hope we can all get our SHBFP soon!! I'm ready for AF so I can go back on Vitex. It does pretty well for me, hoping to use that while making it through the summer. Will go back for clomid in September or so :)


----------



## GingerPanda

Angelbany, where did you buy your Inofolic? I was able to look it up and read enough studies to think it might really help me!


----------



## Angelbaby_01

I am from South Africa, but I believe it also sells under the name "pregnitude". As far as I know it's a product from the UK created by a doctor who specifically made this for his pcos patients. It's also good to use if you are metformin intolerant and is available over the counter.


----------



## GingerPanda

I was easily able to find it on Amazon and Walgreens.com under the name Pregnitude. Thank you!

I didn't realize it was something you drank, though. I thought it was a pill. Hopefully it's not gross. :haha:


----------



## Angelbaby_01

It does have a bit of an icky taste, but I think you could get used to it. Anything to get a baby!! :)


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Here is what the lady posted in my journal :) well, bnb friend :)

"Increases Egg Quality, Ideal for PCOS patients.
Normalises Insulin Levels in patients who are insulin resistant.
Normalises low estrogen levels within 8 days after 1st sachet
Promotes Healthy Eggs.
Corrects High Free Testosterone Levels

Myo-Inositol is a key ingredient found in the folicular fluid of healthy eggs.
Patients who have been diagnosed with PCOS or older patiens often lack myo-inositol and therefore create lower quality eggs, thereby diminishing the chances of a successful pregnancy.

It normalises the metabolic, hormonal and folicular processes in the body. PCOS patients often have difficulty losing weight as a result of being insulin resistant. Inofolic will help with this too.

The following hormones play an important role in the cycle of a woman,

Estrogen
Follicle Stimulation hormone (FSH)
Luteinizing hormone (LH)

In order for a woman to fall pregnant, it is important that the female hormones are in balance. If one of the female hormones are imbalanced, the function or production of other hormones may be compromised.



It is also important to note that other hormones, for example insulin that is a metabolic hormone, may also influence the production of female hormones.

The production of female hormones works in a cycle and if any of the hormones is not produced or not regulated in sequence, the cycle is broken or disappears.

The production of estradiol in the ovaries is critical for the regulation and release of:

Follicle Stimulating Hormone (FSH)  remember FSH is responsible for the recruitment and development of follicles (bag in which eggs develop) and the oocytes (eggs).
Luteinizing hormone (LH) that is responsible for the release of a dominant egg during ovulation.
Without the regulation of estrogen, the brain will increase FSH and LH levels. An increase in the FSH levels will result in a number of follicles to develop but no egg may be released because the LH levels is higher than normal but does not peak to cause ovulation.

Woman is born with a fixed number of follicles (± 400 thousand). Several follicles will grow per month but normally only one dominant follicle will release its egg (ovulation).

After ovulation, the follicle that releases the egg will become a corpus luteum that produces progesterone to prepare the uterus for implantation (thickening of the endometrium) of the embryo. If ovulation does not take place, progesterone levels may not increase and there may be no menstruation phase because the endometrium did not develop.

The quality of all the follicles is not the same and several factors may have an influence on the normal development of the follicle and egg. Normally the best quality follicles will be used during the early reproductive stage and as the women gets older (above 35) , the number of follicles, and the quality of the follicles will decrease until none follicles are left (menopause).

Due to the imbalance of female hormones woman may struggle with an increase in the production of male hormaones which may result in acne, hursitism (unnatural hair development on females body) and/or Alopesia (loss of female body hair). The Ferriman-Gallwey hursitism score may be used to establish the excess of male hormones in female."


----------



## GingerPanda

Good to know! After doing some research on it myself, I came to the conclusion that Pregnitude is really overpriced for what it is. :blush:

I could order a 360-count bottle of 1000mg Inositol that will last me 180 days (at 2000mg/day) or 90 days (at 4000mg/day) for less than one 30-day supply of Pregnitude. Plus, I can get that in pill form, rather than powder. All I'd need to add is one stand-alone Folic Acid supplement, and I'd be good to go for a long time!

Thank you so much for the heads-up and other information!


----------



## Soanxious

Im thinking.. shall I stop with my vit B compound my Co enzyme Q10 etc before my blood tests.. or shall I continue?

I dont want to give false info on blood tests.. them thinking I have enough this n that.. but its what I put in on tablet form etc if you know what I mean


----------



## Wishing1010

Hmm, I'm not sure Hun. Maybe you should, bc I does make sense that you should have your "natural" levels of everything.


----------



## GingerPanda

I think you should call your doctor and ask what they want you to do.


----------



## Soanxious

im seeing my gp this Thursday will ask her then.. the bloods my consultant asked for wont be done for 6 weeks as I have to wait the 6 weeks after this pregnancy has ended to get tested. its sounding like forever away x


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Gingerpanda, that is also true. Lol maybe something to look into in the long run, because I might stay on this for life if it works. :) thanks for the advice :)

Soanxious, I agree with ginger. Hear from the doc what they want you to do. <3


----------



## confuzion

Squig34 said:


> confuzion said:
> 
> 
> Squig- BFP!!!! Due date?! So happy for you lovey! Ahh feel like I just got a BFP lol that's how excited I am for you!!
> 
> Looks like Jan 24th 2015 (or at least that's as good a guess as any!)Click to expand...

That sounds like an awesome date! :D BFP list you go :happydance:



Soanxious said:


> im seeing my gp this Thursday will ask her then.. the bloods my consultant asked for wont be done for 6 weeks as I have to wait the 6 weeks after this pregnancy has ended to get tested. its sounding like forever away x

Big hugs :hugs:. Hope they figure everything out for you soon. You clearly have no issues getting pregnant, and hopefully they can figure out how to make you stay pregnant!


----------



## Soanxious

5 times since last september I have got pregnant.. just wish they would stick... :cry: that's what the consultant said.. you are both fertile so lets see about clotting/antibodies but as you have had 3 healthy pregnancies in the past I can't see this as the problem just a bad few eggs (she said that after 3rd mc she does not know about the other 2 as I didnt tell hospital) so Thursday I will see my gp and see if she can think of other things plus I want her to prescribe folic acid 5mg x


----------



## confuzion

FX soanxious. I hope they figure it out soon and you won't have to suffer another loss ever again :hugs:


----------



## jmandrews

Soanxious said:


> 5 times since last september I have got pregnant.. just wish they would stick... :cry: that's what the consultant said.. you are both fertile so lets see about clotting/antibodies but as you have had 3 healthy pregnancies in the past I can't see this as the problem just a bad few eggs (she said that after 3rd mc she does not know about the other 2 as I didnt tell hospital) so Thursday I will see my gp and see if she can think of other things plus I want her to prescribe folic acid 5mg x

My DH's mom only had him because a little flap of tissue that was just where the egg would release in her uterus. Everything the egg would implant on that tissue. There wouldn't be enough blood supply so she would MC very early. She was like you and could get pregnant but could sustain the pregnancy. Maybe have the dr. Do a little more investigating. His mom never had more children because it was discovered until to late. It would have been an easy fix too. Hope you can get answers soon!


----------



## Renaendel

jmandrews said:


> Soanxious said:
> 
> 
> 5 times since last september I have got pregnant.. just wish they would stick... :cry: that's what the consultant said.. you are both fertile so lets see about clotting/antibodies but as you have had 3 healthy pregnancies in the past I can't see this as the problem just a bad few eggs (she said that after 3rd mc she does not know about the other 2 as I didnt tell hospital) so Thursday I will see my gp and see if she can think of other things plus I want her to prescribe folic acid 5mg x
> 
> My DH's mom only had him because a little flap of tissue that was just where the egg would release in her uterus. Everything the egg would implant on that tissue. There wouldn't be enough blood supply so she would MC very early. She was like you and could get pregnant but could sustain the pregnancy. Maybe have the dr. Do a little more investigating. His mom never had more children because it was discovered until to late. It would have been an easy fix too. Hope you can get answers soon!Click to expand...

That is very similar to my polyp issue. I can get pregnant, but none of my eggs could implant properly. I can't tell you how many squinters I had that went away after my mc. Maybe the dr can check for fibroids or polyps? They are an easy fix and your uterus will be more accommodating after.


----------



## Soanxious

Thank you im jotting down all info and taking that to my gp 

I really appreciate it all xxx


----------



## GingerPanda

Renae, would those show up on a regular ultrasound?


----------



## Renaendel

They can.*

My RE found them on my CD1 ultrasound immediately. The obgyn and radiologist at two other ultrasounds missed them, even though I had 4 and my uterus was pretty full with them.

Polyps are noncancerous endometrial tumors so I have heard that a lot of techs and doctors have problems telling them from a thick lining. That is probably why they missed them. They can see stuff there better on a HSG or a sonohystogram. After my D&c they went back in with a scope were able to see them and take them out.

Diagnosis went, ultrasound then HSG, then hysteroscopy.


----------



## Soanxious

I had a scan 18 months ago as I was having very heavy periods and my consultant said that there was nothing there to cause them that I had a nice normal amount of lining etc.. maybe that's why she has not done a full amount of tests etc as I had been seen not so long ago about non pregnancy related things.... more to do with AF... she did mention at the time removing lining but she didnt like doing that with women that could possibly get pregnant and at the time I was in a rather new ish relationship with OH and I said no to the op just incase we decided to have a baby one day... as I wouldnt of been able to ttc for a yr or so as it would be dangerous.. so struggled with periods.. but now im wondering have they been chemical pregnancies.. as my heavy periods were similar to my chemicals. and as I was older and thought I was too old to get pregnant (yes I seriously thought that) we were NTNP ...so maybe I have got pregnant many more times than I know of... :( 

Im so hoping to get some good news soon x


----------



## Renaendel

Well one good thing if it is polyps, is that it is a super easy fix. I hope you get some answers soon. My periods were very heavy and very painful, but that isn't always the case. I had a larger number of polyps which is why my symptoms were worse than others.


----------



## Wishing1010

Hi ladies!!! How are you all doing today?!


----------



## confuzion

Hope the mama bears are doing well today. Time to move you to the waiting to test list wishing! :happydance:.


----------



## Squig34

All ok here. Nice sunny day here for a change!


----------



## Wishing1010

Thanks, Confuzion!!!

Where do you live, Squig? So glad you had awesome weather, we have been as well :) my fave time of the year before it gets too hot lol


----------



## Button#

Had a lovely day here. I'm just bored waiting to ovulate. Had a very short AF so hoping I ovulate earlier than last month. Also waiting for my conceive plus to be dispatched.


----------



## Wishing1010

FX that the conceive plus does the trick!!!


----------



## Button#

Just checked and it should be here between Friday and Tuesday. Let's hope I don't OV too early!


----------



## jmandrews

Wishing- I'd love to be in FL! I'm in Indiana. It's been in the 70s and 80s lately so I can't complain right now. Winter just sucks!


----------



## Wishing1010

Well, FL is great until August and September then it's unbearable! I'm from Illinois and totally miss the weather up there lol. Guess we all want what we can't have!


----------



## GingerPanda

Hubs has family in Florida. His uncle sends us pictures of weather updates there all winter when it's 70 there and -0 here. :haha:


----------



## Soanxious

I used conceive plus the last twice I got pregnant.. FX it workd for you all xx


----------



## Soanxious

Im in a cycle where I am not supposed to be ttc... but im too scared not too.. and im to scared to dtd in case I do get pregnant this time..

Do I really want a condom? do I not get pregnant and waste an egg... and get told I have no clotting issues.. or do I ttc and get pregnant and lose it or do I get pregnant and stay pregnant with a bring home baby....
WHAT DO I DO?????????????????????????????


----------



## Button#

I think you need to give your body a break and get the tests done, as hard as it is. Have you spoken to OH about it?


----------



## Soanxious

He said he will go with whatever I chose to do.. its just so hard leaving an egg go :'( x


----------



## Button#

It must be really difficult but if the worst should happen and you had another loss that would put you another month behind. Hopefully it'll be something really easily fixed and you can get pregnant ASAP after testing and get that take home baby.


----------



## Leinzlove

So Anxious: Its a hard decision. Make the one that you feel right with. :hugs:


----------



## GingerPanda

I agree with Button.


I just got my bottle of inositol and had 1400mg. Here's hoping it helps! Also, my doc OK'd some RPL testing. He's going to call on Friday to tell me what tests we can do.


----------



## Wishing1010

Soanxious, I understand how you feel but maybe you should give your body a break just for once cycle. It may feel like forever in TTC world but you don't want to have scar tissue or anything clogging up your tubes from lots and lots of MC, especially back to back.


----------



## Soanxious

Thanks all... just so messed up in head :cry:


----------



## Wishing1010

You aren't messed up, you have just been through far too much recently. Maybe try to focus more on OH than TTC this cycle. Enjoy yourself this month :)


----------



## GingerPanda

What the others are saying is spot on. I don't think you'd forgive yourself if you tried, had another loss, did the testing, then found out there was a simple fix. I know it's gonna be hard, though hon. Sending hugs!


----------



## Soanxious

Thanks girls x


----------



## confuzion

I agree with everyone soanxious. 5 early losses does indicate a problem. It's worth it to wait and do the tests. But I know it's hard :hugs:. 

GP - FX the inositol does the trick and helps you ovulate, lose weight, and all that good stuff! Hoping your RPL testing either gives you an answer with an easy fix or reassures you that nothing is wrong :hugs:


----------



## Soanxious

Im going to ask for a new consultant.. as even my OH said that my consultant just seemed to think I was wasting her time.. she was not interested in helping me, she only agreed to the blood tests when I said well something must be wrong.. she just put it down to the age of my eggs :( she was not interested.


----------



## confuzion

Definitely pays to have a caring health professional. If they're not giving you the attention you deserve find a new one immediately!


----------



## GingerPanda

What a bitch. I'm sorry she's treating you like that. I think you should find someone better, too.


----------



## Wishing1010

Definitely get a new doc!!! Took over 3 years for me to find one that actually wanted to help us. FX you find a new and good one soon!


----------



## Soanxious

Im just hoping its not too late to go on another friggin waiting list :( wish I had money to go private.. x


----------



## Leinzlove

I had 4 early losses. I saw the Dr. and he said he'd send me to a fertility specialist if I had another...

One loss is to many. Definitely get a new Dr.


----------



## Soanxious

saw my gp she said that my consultant wanted 2 tests 6 weeks apart.. I said well she only gave me one lot of blood test paperwork and told me to have tests 6 weeks after a pregnancy.. so she said go get bloods done now and then again in 6 weeks so dont get pregnant.. hopefully we can find the cause and maybe there is something that can help.. she said you are very fortunate to be able to get pregnant so easily so dont worry about taking a cycle off.. so she wrote me a 2nd bloods form and told me to use the 1st one off consultant today and one she wrote up in 6 weeks... she said because of bank holiday it may be 2 weeks before my consultant gets results from 1st lot of tests and it may be worth while contacting her secretary then to see what is happening.. she said she will inform her of my further 2 miscarriages as they were unaware.


----------



## Button#

Sounds like they're on the ball and trying to help.


----------



## Squig34

Soanxious - I agree with Button and your GP - I was also going to say that you and your OH seem to be a very fertile couple so FX you will fall pg again easily once it's time to try again, but I think for your own sanity, it's better to take a break and get these tests, plus give yourself some time to recover emotionally. Plan some nice things for yourselves :hugs: Some consultants if you see them once privately will refer you onto their NHS waiting list. There is still some waiting around, but you don't have to wait to wait, if you know what I mean. Would that be an option for you, to go to one private session?

GP - FX the Insolitol does the trick for you :) And great news that your doc has agreed to start off some testing for you.


----------



## Renaendel

I am glad you are considering getting a new consultant. You need answers, and unfortunately those of us of AMA don't have as much time as the others. I did have to wait a cycle for my testing, but it was worth it, hands down. 

What blood tests are they having you start on?


----------



## GingerPanda

Day two of inositol, and my weird, persistent brown CM has completely gone away! Coincidence? Maybe. Maybe not!


----------



## Soanxious

Thanks girls.. well I may possibly go and get a private consultation if I get no proper treatment from my consultant... will see what happens in next few weeks..

The blood tests I am having are for the clotting and antibody tests. Antiphospholipid Antibodies testing x


----------



## confuzion

GP - yay no brown CM! Hoping the inositol is doing it! :D

soanxious - :hugs: FX you'll be well on your way to your rainbow soon enough.


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Confuzion are you still taking baby aspirin? What was your reviews on it? Anyone else using it? I am thinking of trying it since we have a family history of blood clotting problems. At the moment I am thinking of trying anything because if I have to wait until June for the docs appointment I might waste a cycle if it's something small I can treat myself. It will be end of June then before I get answers IF the doc would test me. My old gynae never came back to me after phoning him and I left a message. A week later and still no answer. I am scared the new doc will take just as long then. 

Give me all your tips and advice that you can give please.


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Also, I've been to an abgyn in Jan 2013 that also didn't listen to me when I said that my periods are irregular and painful. She just said it's normal for most women and prescribed bcp. Soooooo............... I don't have much trust in them anyway.


----------



## Leinzlove

From what I've read Baby aspirin is such a small dose that it won't hurt.


----------



## lesh07

Hi ladies. Just checking in to let you know I am doing fine. The last 24 hours my boobs have been tingling and my left one feels heavy. Hope everyone is doing well. This is my 6th cycle since my loss and not hopeful for this month but I fell pregnant in the 8th month so hopefully soon. x


----------



## Soanxious

Confuzion lets hope your temps stay up :)

And thanks x I really want a sticky baby like all of us here x

Angel I lost 3 babies so took 75mg aspirin for 3 months and still lost 2 so for me it done nothing, but it may help you.. but just make sure it's low dose.. :) GL also conceive plus and mooncups/softcups I have been using to get pregnant.. along with supplements..

Lesh FX for a nice bfp soon x


----------



## confuzion

Angel - yes I'm taking it. I decided to take it after ovulation this cycle because I wasn't sure what was causing my early ovulations. So I stopped taking most things besides basic vitamins. It worked because I ovulated at more normal time but yes definitely back on the baby aspirin. 

Can't tell you if it works or not as I've yet to get pregnant! We'll see.


----------



## confuzion

FX for you Lesh those sound like good symptoms!


----------



## Button#

Fingers crossed Lesh! When will you test?


----------



## sailorsgirl

Hi ladies, can i come back please? I am losing my Christmas baby, but we want to ttc again as soon as we can. Xxx


----------



## Soanxious

Oh no Sailorsgirl... I am so very very sorry... I lost my Christmas Day baby last month... devastated.. have dr's said you are definitely losing it?

so sorry :hugs:


----------



## confuzion

Sorry sailor's girl :cry:. You are always welcome here. I hope you will be getting your rainbow soon. Will you be trying right away?


----------



## Angelbaby_01

I am so so so sorry sailorsgirl :(

Big big hugs xx


----------



## sailorsgirl

Thanks ladies.

Its actually been a long time coming. At 7 weeks i had a scan that was supposed to be for reassurance but the sac was measuring 2-3 weeks too small. At 8 weeks i had my first hcg beta and my doc called to tell me my pregnancy wasnt progressing. I had a second blood test at 8+2 but i am still waiting for those results.

I should have been 9 weeks today but I began bleeding last night, the bleeding is identical to my last mc so i have no doubts over what is happening.

I should get the results from my second hcg beta on monday which i am expecting will tell me that my levels are reducing.

Im feeling a little numb this time, i freaked out last night and had a bit of a cry last night but hubby is away and i have 2 young children to take care of so i havent really thought about it much to be honest.

Because we had an idea this was coming hubby and i discussed ttc again and agreed to ntnp for a while so that we can focus on recovering emotionally. 

Xxx


----------



## GingerPanda

Sailorsgirl: I'm so sorry, hon. :hugs:


AFM: On Monday, June 9th, I go in for an HSG. While I'm there, they'll draw blood for TSH, anticardiolipin syndrome, and lupus anticoagulant syndrome. :thumbup:

The HSG is to see if there are any defects in my uterus they may have missed so far, not necessarily to check my tubes. I've been pregnant twice, so at least one (likely both) of my tubes is fine.


----------



## Button#

So sorry Sailorsgirl


----------



## Soanxious

So sorry to hear that sailorsgirl :(

Ginger I had those bloods taken yesterday.. 8 vials all together... thought they had removed all my blood!


----------



## Renaendel

GingerPanda said:


> Sailorsgirl: I'm so sorry, hon. :hugs:
> 
> 
> AFM: On Monday, June 9th, I go in for an HSG. While I'm there, they'll draw blood for TSH, anticardiolipin syndrome, and lupus anticoagulant syndrome. :thumbup:
> 
> The HSG is to see if there are any defects in my uterus they may have missed so far, not necessarily to check my tubes. I've been pregnant twice, so at least one (likely both) of my tubes is fine.

I am sorry too sailors girl.

GP: Woot! So glad you are getting in! The Cool thing is you can get your answers right away. Part if me always wants to say I hope they don't find anything. The other part says I hope they find what is responsible and that it is an easy and inexpensive fix.


----------



## GingerPanda

I would be perfectly fine with either of those two outcomes! If I have another MC, I'll have them test the tissue.


----------



## confuzion

No more miscarriages for you GP :hugs:. I hope they find the culprit or that there is no culprit and your bad luck has run out!


----------



## Wishing1010

So sorry sailor :( I'm sending lots of sticky baby dust your way and hoping you will get a surprise BFP very soon. Many :hugs:


----------



## Squig34

So sorry Sailor's girl :hugs:

GP - great news that you are getting the tests so soon! I hope that it's helpful and the next pregnancy is your rainbow :)

Angel - I'm on 75mg aspirin, only started this cycle as part of the protocol my consultant put me on. Ideally (from his perspective) I'd have started it before falling pregnant, so I guess it doesn't do any harm and means that from the moment of conception, you have something to thin your blood a bit.

Soanxious - good that you're getting those tests, but I was recently told that you can still be treated for antiphospholipid symdrome even if your tests are negative (as in my case) as the pattern of my m/c's so someone who could be suffering from it. Aspirin is a good starting point since it's helping to thin your blood from conception since you don't know for about 2 weeks that you're pregnant, but it's not enough on its own and so then you get Clexane from BFP - just to make you aware that you might test neg but with all those early losses, they should consider if you fit that pattern and if adding Clexane to your treatment would help.


----------



## lesh07

So sorry sailors girl. I remember you from when I lost my angel over 6 months ago. Sorry to hear your going through this again. Xx


----------



## lesh07

Button........will prob test in a couple of days. Xx


----------



## Soanxious

I do hope my consultant does give me some medications to help me keep hold of my pregnancies, but to be honest she gives us the impression she does not have any interest.. she only decided to do the blood tests because I got so upset crying...im going to ring her secretary next friday and ask if the results are in as I want to ttc asap... and if they had the info sent from my gp explaining I had another 2 mc's since she has seen me.


----------



## Nikki1979

Soanxious said:


> So sorry to hear that sailorsgirl :(
> 
> Ginger I had those bloods taken yesterday.. 8 vials all together... thought they had removed all my blood!

I feel the same soanxious...I had 7 vials of blood taken out on Tuesday. Good thing I drank a lot of water before the test. Anyways the OB/GYN decided to copy the test results to my GP and my GP called me yesterday and said that my results are abnormal and that would explain my 2 miscarriages ..said to make an appointment with my GYN to get the results but ofcoz my GYN had to be on leave for 2 weeks. I cant wait for 2 weeks to know whats wrong :(


----------



## Nikki1979

I am so sorry sailorsgirl :hugs: I hope you get your rainbow baby soon.


----------



## Leinzlove

Sailorsgirl: I'm devastated to hear this news. I'm so sorry and hope that you get your rainbow super soon. :hugs:

GP & Nikki: I'm hoping all these vials of blood give you answers and you get your much awaited for rainbows. No more MC!! NO MORE TEARS! :hugs:

SoAnxious: Thinking of you and I also can't wait to see your rainbow. It's going to happen and I hope quickly.

C: Almost testing time... Can't wait to see those lines! 5 days!!!

Lesh: Eeeeek!!! Not long until we see those lines. <3

Squig: I can't wait until you get your first ultrasound. This bean is STICKY! <3


----------



## Squig34

Nikki - that's awful that they've told you there's a problem but now expect you to wait two weeks to find out what it is :( I hope it's something easily fixable and that you will shortly be on your way to getting your rainbow :)

Lesh - I meant to say yesterday, those symptoms sound like they could be pg also? FX for you!

I hope so Leinz! I'm hopeful that with my new treatment, it will be :)


----------



## Fairydust22

Hi everyone :witch: got me I'm on CD2 fingers crossed for June bfp xx


----------



## confuzion

Sorry Fairy. FX for June :hugs:.


----------



## mommyof2peas

Ready to move to the tww :) Had a temp spike today after positive OPK yesterday and the day before :)


----------



## LeahLou

Hey ladies! Sorry I've neglected y'all. We decided to NTNP and dtd 3 times during fertile week so I guess we still have a shot! 
I'm probably 2-3dpo so tww has begun :)


----------



## confuzion

Yay mommyof2peas and Leah! Good luck ladies :)


----------



## Wishing1010

Welcome back Leah!!!! FX for us all!!!


----------



## Squig34

Sorry AF got you Fairy!

Leah! I was just thinking about you today and wondering how you were - FX for the TWW!

Mom2p - FX for you too!


----------



## Leinzlove

Sorry Fairy! May this brand new cycle bring your rainbow.

Leah & Mommy2peas: Can't wait for you to test! :dust: (It just takes once, look at Squig.)

Squig: Happy 5 weeks!!! (5+1 now! <3)


----------



## Nikki1979

Confuzion - it seems like we ovulated on the same day and have the same cycle length :)


----------



## confuzion

Oh cool! I hadn't noticed lol. You're a day ahead of me though it looks like?


----------



## Wishing1010

You lucky ladies and short cycles *cycle envy*


----------



## Button#

Sorry AF got you fairy, fingers crossed for next cycle.

Good luck to all the ladies in the TWW.


----------



## Soanxious

Thank you Leinz.. :)

Good luck all in TWW :)

has anyone used progesterone cream..was wondering about that...


----------



## confuzion

leinz did. With success! Ask her about it, she's practically an expert on the stuff!


----------



## Soanxious

Ooooo Leinz.. did you buy it? im wondering what would be a good one in uk... wondering if I need the cream as Im getting pregnant ok.. mc number 2 and 3 my progesterone was counted as 26.5 and 28 and that was when I had already started losing the babies.. the hospital said my progesterone was ok... but not sure.


----------



## jmandrews

mommyof2peas said:


> Ready to move to the tww :) Had a temp spike today after positive OPK yesterday and the day before :)

Yay you O'd earlier this cycle!!! Clomid is working :) FX'd you caught the egg!


----------



## LeahLou

You ladies are so sweet :hugs:


----------



## Leinzlove

SoAnxious: If you try it be careful what you buy. Some have small amounts, others have a lot. I used Source Naturals Progesterone cream. I also did prenatals and B6.

I did the progesterone cream from 3dpo... I got my BFP at 9dpo and doubled the dose. I lowered it back at 12 weeks and was planning on continued use but stopped because I forgot 2 doses at 13+5.


----------



## Soanxious

Oh thanks ..how would I know what strength to buy? im in uk.. can you see similar to yours in uk market? x is this similar? https://astronutrition.com/source-naturals-progesterone-cream-natural-2-oz.html?___landing=gbp999


----------



## Leinzlove

That is exactly what I used. It takes about 3 jars to get to 16 weeks. I just started with 1 and then bought 2 more. 

If no BFP you stop at 12-14dpo so AF will arrive. Then start again at 3dpo.

It worked for me after 4 early losses. But, AF showed even when I had a BFP on the same day.


----------



## krulci

Soanxious - I'm so sorry for your loss. I hope at least the recovery process is going well for you. :hugs:

Confuzion - lucky number three!! Your chart is looking beautiful. How are you feeling about things?

Squig - I MISSED YOUR ANNOUNCEMENT!! Ahhh!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: I'm so excited for you!! Best news I've heard all weekend. :happydance: Will you be joining us over on the graduates group? 

I know there are so many more posts I've missed... and I'm sorry. DH keeps complaining I lose myself to BnB, so I suppose I'm trying to cut back. Nevertheless, I think about you all all the time!! :hugs:


----------



## krulci

One more... :blush:

Leinz - when did you find out you've got a baby girl in there?! I just saw your ticker!! Yayyayay! Are the big sisters thrilled or what? :cloud9:


----------



## lesh07

Well ladies I tested yesterday with a asda brand and bfn....Not that It suprised me. I don't expect to ever get a bfp anymore. I just can't believe I would have been due in just over 2 months and I have yet to get another bfp! Oh well.x


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Lesh, I know the feeling. My baby girl would have been born in 4-5 weeks time and I am still waiting :(

Sorry about your bfn. Xx


----------



## Angelbaby_01

I am at cd14 and got a very good positve opk yesterday and was still positive this morning. We dtd on cd9-12 and now my husband is struck down with a cold. I feel bad for asking to bd when he don't feel well. Ff put me at 1dpo tomorrow due to the opks so does that mean I am ovulating today and do I still have a chance even if we don't bd today?


----------



## Button#

You could be ovulating today but it could be tomorrow if you're still getting positive OPKs. My OH had a cold during my fertile time last cycle, it's a plot!


----------



## Leinzlove

Angelbaby: Even if hubby doesn't feel up to DTD, you have plenty of swimmers waiting. Ask Squig it just takes once, and you have more than that. :)

Lesh: I'm sorry you got a BFN. I hope AF has the best of reasons for staying away and you get your BFP the next time you test. :hugs:

Ladies, I'm sorry those due dates are approaching and you've let to find the rainbow. :hugs:

Kruici: I found out Saturday. My girls don't understand yet. But they will. We've mentioned it, but will do more preparation after the third trimester. If we start now full force they will think the wait is forever. One day in time to them feels like weeks in comparison to how a day feels to us.


----------



## Wishing1010

Lesh, I understand the feeling Hun, but I know you will get your BFP! Don't lose hope, you got a BFP before and you will again. At least, that's what I tell myself!


----------



## Squig34

Sorry for BFN Lesh.

Krulci - Thanks :) I hope to get an early scan next week and if all is ok, I'll probably risk joining the graduates group! Don't have the confidence yet to even put up a ticker, although I'm getting my betas tested tomorrow and if things are looking good then, I might consider it! 5+2 today.


----------



## confuzion

krulci - yay I've missed you! I'm feeling not so positive to be honest. But I think it's a defense mechanism. I'm afraid to be let down.

lesh - :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Soanxious

Thank you Leinz.. I have just purchased 2 of them.. if I think its good will order one more... dont know how long it will take though as its being shipped from Vancouver to uk.

krulci Thank you... it was very tough last week but so far this week it seems better... :) I know what you mean about becoming too into BnB.. i've been the same but had 2 days off more or less :D.. well compared to other days.


----------



## Soanxious

Lesh sorry about your BFN :( 

Angel yes :spermy: can live a few days so should be covered :D I agree with Button.. my OH was ill too during OV.. he had a cold too... so must be something of a coincidence? or they have a group called... WifeAndOvulation and they are on there thinking of Ideas to not ttc :rofl: but the cat is out of the bag as they all used the same illness!

Oh Leinz I didnt know you found out it was a girl.. awww lovely!! :D


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Poor hubby is really sick and first time in years that he is taking off from work. I feel bad about my meltdown this morning now. I am giving him some tlc now. Few minutes ago I treated him ;) and gave him some love and he returned the favour. He actually told me to keep my legs up. Haha


----------



## Soanxious

:rofl: you had your own way then ;) muhahahaha!


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Well, we tried something new tonight because I was soooooo desperate and seems it did the trick. Hahahaha


----------



## Soanxious

Oh.... :haha: best not ask.. way TMI lol but glad it worked ;)


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Wahahahaha confuzion can get into info, but she made me more comfortable with talking about some things. Lol


----------



## confuzion

Haha angel and I think I know what you're talking about. We've been on that bandwagon for a long time now :haha:. Our sex life would be terrible without it. I do tend to be a little TMIish don't I :haha:.


----------



## Wishing1010

I'm intrigued! Lol, wondering if it's what we did last night :haha:


----------



## confuzion

:rofl:

The words that tipped me off were "he returned the favor" haha.


----------



## Wishing1010

Yeah, we did do that last night! :blush: we don't all the time but it def helps to persuade DH to BD. Hehehe


----------



## confuzion

Lol we don't all the time either. But it definitely get things going when superman doesn't feel like BDing or I'm having a hard time getting in the mood :haha:. Plus sometimes just for funsies :oops:


----------



## Wishing1010

Hehehe! DH went to grab some lube and I told him "nope, you gotta work for it!" Hahaha ok now I'm blushing in real life.


----------



## Renaendel

Button# said:


> You could be ovulating today but it could be tomorrow if you're still getting positive OPKs. My OH had a cold during my fertile time last cycle, it's a plot!

This, but it was a few crappy days at work! We normally have a system, but this month it broke down a little. What was going to be smep ended up every other day on o-6, -4 and -2.

Angel, I am glad you tried something new last night, and that it worked, hehe. Wishing you are too cute.


----------



## confuzion

Haha wishing! You go girl :haha:


----------



## Soanxious

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh you meant THAT!!! Oh yeah... daily!! its fun!! :D can't without it! lol

Im supposed to be NOT ttc...


----------



## LeahLou

Ahhhh!!! I love this group!!! 
Personally I love "doing favors" for my DH. But he doesn't like it during fertile week for fear we'd waste baby juice :rofl:


----------



## Wishing1010

Hahahaha!!! This convo is so taboo :) I've never talked about this stuff with anyone but DH!


----------



## Soanxious

:haha: nor me its hilarious.!!!

Think my OH has forgotten we are not supposed to be TTC.. he has just had a shower and now run me a bath with candles... be a shame to turn down the mood LOL


----------



## confuzion

Lol I don't discuss it with anyone but DH either but if I can talk to you gals about the mucus coming out of my vagina then why not this? :rofl:

Haha so anxious, he can always pull out!


----------



## Wishing1010

Omg I just spit out my cereal, Confuzion!!!! Hahahaha wow love it!

And, enjoy your time Soanxious :)


----------



## confuzion

Hahaha


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Hahahaha

A girl's gotta do what a girl's gotta do!! :)

You ladies are so funny, but yes, why not talk about these things! I mean, we know each better than most of our close friends at home would. It's the only place where we talk about mucus, af, bd timing and weird personal questions. Why not talk about the funsies??? ;)

My husband always say "say it like it is and get to the point. Stop the BS" hahaha yep, he's that guy that will tell you at a first date that he wants to "[email protected].. You" and will for some reason get you so turned on. Ok, now I am blushing. It was hot like mr. Grey - he is my mr. Grey. Lol


----------



## Angelbaby_01

P.S sorry for the language, but there is no nice way to say it in English that would have the same impact. Language barrier thingy - so hope I don't offend anyone. Xxx


----------



## Renaendel

Your censored swear words were totally fine. No offense at all.


----------



## confuzion

Lol I'm definitely not offended angel. I'm not a big swearer but that's because of how I grew up with my family no one swears. But sometimes there's no other way to say some things haha.


----------



## Wishing1010

Lol, angel!!!!! Sounds...hot! Woo! DH just shook his stuff in front of me but I am too sleepy to bd lol


----------



## LeahLou

Hahaha I'm an open book if someone asks me a question about my sex life. Not that I go around telling people :haha: I'm just kinda wide open :thumbup:


----------



## confuzion

Lol how many people IRL would actually ask you though? No one I know would lol. The only time I've ever discussed sex is when a newly de-virginated friend of mine was asking me when sex would start to feel good. Lol poor girl.


----------



## Angelbaby_01

I try not to swear, but sometimes a few words would come through (like in traffic, try to drive here - search South African minibus taxi's and people not using indicators when switching lanes on the highway) which I picked up when I worked for attorneys. But I grew up being a lady and it's inappropriate to talk like that in my family and I have a little one to watch out for. They tend to pick-up the wrong words like parrots do. Lol


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Oh dear confuzion. Poor girl! I hope it's better for her now :)

Haha wishing! You are so funny!

Leah, I am an open book amongst my friends, but we are a handful that's talking about these things. Then - have some friends that would consider it rude. So I guess it depends on in what group I would be.


----------



## confuzion

Lol it is. And of course she's now pregnant :dohh:.


----------



## Angelbaby_01

When did she got married? I am sorry that you couldn't join her with a bump earlier, but I know you will now hun <3 it's way due already and I believe your time has come.


----------



## Soanxious

Im back!! its almost 2am now.. he's asleep im wide awake.. as im waiting for my daughter to board her plane to Zakynthos :D 

Well the running me a bath was totally out of the blue for him.. so went along with it.. and last 2 hours were unusual for him also.. I just got pampered nice n sweet ;) and he has work in a few hours :haha:

I did inform him that we are not BD this cycle but just DTD and he said that's fine.. just wondering if the pull out procedure works :rofl:

As for swear words... it don't bother me :) and I told OH I knew he was gonna be mine as I knew the 1st time I saw him I would end up sleeping with him one day (but took a few dates before we DTD) :haha:


----------



## Soanxious

FX confuzion this is your cycle and those temps stay up!! :D


----------



## LeahLou

It's usually people that are curious about sex and what it's like or good friends. Or some of his firefighter buddies being nosy. They don't get straight answers though :haha:


----------



## Soanxious

laughing at this site... 101 ways NOT to get pregnant.. hope some of these answers are not from real questions...or that would be worrisome :rofl: https://www.101waysyoucantgetpregnant.com/2009/03/04/1/


----------



## confuzion

Angelbaby_01 said:


> When did she got married? I am sorry that you couldn't join her with a bump earlier, but I know you will now hun <3 it's way due already and I believe your time has come.

I went to her wedding this past October. She told me they were going to wait 3 years before having a baby. Well she was pregnant pretty much right away and now knows she's having a boy lol. Thank you :hugs:



Soanxious said:


> Im back!! its almost 2am now.. he's asleep im wide awake.. as im waiting for my daughter to board her plane to Zakynthos :D
> 
> Well the running me a bath was totally out of the blue for him.. so went along with it.. and last 2 hours were unusual for him also.. I just got pampered nice n sweet ;) and he has work in a few hours :haha:
> 
> I did inform him that we are not BD this cycle but just DTD and he said that's fine.. just wondering if the pull out procedure works :rofl:
> 
> As for swear words... it don't bother me :) and I told OH I knew he was gonna be mine as I knew the 1st time I saw him I would end up sleeping with him one day (but took a few dates before we DTD) :haha:

glad you enjoyed yourself :haha:. Pull out works for us! My husband always says it depends on the guy lol.



LeahLou said:


> It's usually people that are curious about sex and what it's like or good friends. Or some of his firefighter buddies being nosy. They don't get straight answers though :haha:

Haha funny. Didn't know your hubs was a firefighter! That's pretty cool :D


----------



## LeahLou

Yeah! He came home with burnt ears and neck a couple weeks ago and usually I'm ok but it kind of freaked me out. Especially since the top floor blew up 3 seconds after he exited the home. :/


----------



## confuzion

Oh :shock:. That must be hard on you. I would be so worried all the time.


----------



## Wishing1010

OMG Leah, I just got chills thinking about that. I will keep his safety in my thoughts and prayers. And many thanks to him for all he does!!!!!


----------



## lesh07

Well ladies still bfn....What a surprise (not). This being optimistic doesn't help! All it does each month is bring more disappointment. :(


----------



## Soanxious

Aww Lesh im sorry :hugs: x


----------



## Angelbaby_01

I am sorry lesh :(


----------



## Wishing1010

I'm sorry Lesh :(


----------



## Button#

Sorry Lesh.


----------



## GingerPanda

Sorry, Lesh.


----------



## ab75

Just been to my 1st midwife appointment, she was lovely and has prescribed me 5mg folic acid and booked a reassurance scan for tomorrow morning xx


----------



## Button#

Good luck for your scan ab!


----------



## Soanxious

Great news Ab.. bet your excited to see that little heartbeat x


----------



## ab75

Soanxious said:


> Great news Ab.. bet your excited to see that little heartbeat x

Very nervous Tanya, I always worry myself sick before 1st scans xx


----------



## Soanxious

I know what you mean hun... I was the same when I had my 1st scans.. would be even worse now after the losses...

It will be all good.. and you will see LO happy and snug xx


----------



## ab75

I hope so xx


----------



## lesh07

Cheers ladies. Well on to round 7. :( I fell pregnant last time on my 8th cycle, so really hoping it's the next couple of months. x


----------



## Renaendel

So sorry lesh. I hope it happens even sooner.


----------



## Soanxious

Hope it happens soon hun x


----------



## ab75

Good luck lesh xx


----------



## Wishing1010

ab75 said:


> Just been to my 1st midwife appointment, she was lovely and has prescribed me 5mg folic acid and booked a reassurance scan for tomorrow morning xx

FX!!! I'm sure it willbe perfect!


----------



## confuzion

So sorry lesh :sad1:

ab - got everything crossed for you! I'm sure it will be perfect :D


----------



## Squig34

Good luck Lesh.

Ab - thought your scan was today! Hope all goes well tomorrow :)

Soanxious - that site is HILARIOUS!


----------



## Soanxious

Yeah its mad isnt it! :rofl:


----------



## confuzion

squig - I LOVE YOUR TICKERS! :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## LeahLou

AHHHH!! Congrats Squig!!!


----------



## Leinzlove

I'm so sorry Lesh! I hope this brand new cycle brings your rainbow. :hugs:

C: THIS IS THE MONTH! OMG! I so can't wait for you to :test:!

AB: Can't wait... for your scan update. Everything will be fine. I was always a nervous wreck before that first scan, too.


----------



## Soanxious

Confuzion any symptoms? when are you testing?


----------



## Soanxious

Im going to make another appt with my gp and ask for the 5mg folic acid... I forgot to ask her for it at my last appt.. I remembered I had it on all my children.. the reason being at the time they gave it to me as my brother had spina bifida.. but a dr said I didnt need it when I asked just before I had my 1st mc... but just going to ask for it anyway


----------



## Wishing1010

FX there will be no issues with them giving you the folic acid, Soanxious!!! You are always in my thoughts and I hope you get your SHBFP very soon!! 

Squig, your tickers are so awesome!


----------



## confuzion

thank you leinz :hugs:

soanxious - no symptoms that couldn't be blamed on something else lol. Testing at 10 DPO so this Thursday hopefully if I don't chicken out. FX they give you that folic acid.


----------



## Renaendel

Confuzion- good luck Hun. I cabinet wait for your test. It will be ok. Either you break the cycle or you have your sticky finally.:hugs:

Soanxious- the folic acid is a fantastic idea. That could be your ticket, especially if you had it with all your other children.

Squig- hooray for your tickers. I am glad it is feeling real and hopefully a little less stressful.

Ab-good luck on your scan tomorrow. I can't wait to see your little bean.

Wishing-thanks for being so awesome and supportive of everyone.

Leah-I hope your testing goes well!


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Squig - once again - I love your tickers!!! :)

Ab - good luck with the scan. I know everything will be just perfect xx

Soanxious - it's so weird that they don't give folic acid from the beginning when ttc? That's generally the main thing to start with. It almost seem to me you need a new doctor? 

Confuzion - I hope you will get a shbfp this time around and that everything will work out for from now on.

Afm - I am considering myself 1dpo today after getting a postive opk on pm of cd13 and through to cd14. Cd15 (yesterday) it was lighter and cp was lower by the evening. I hope I have it this cycle because my due date is 4 weeks away :(


----------



## Squig34

Soanxious - that's outrageous that your doc won't give you the higher dose of folic acid when there's a history of it in your family! I don't know how likely it is that not taking it was a cause of your m/c, but for the good of your future baby, they should be letting you have it to significantly reduce your chances of neural tube defects. I hope you get sorted.


----------



## ab75

Thankyou ladies.
My mw wants me to take 5mg folic acid. Scan went well, saw heartbeat and measuring 7+5. Small area of blood that will either come away or be reabsorbed


----------



## ab75

Love your tickers squig xx


----------



## Angelbaby_01

I am glad everything went well ab and lovely scan pic and great you got to hear a heartbeat. Xx


----------



## Soanxious

Thanks all I did ask my 1st GP but he said because im taking prenatels I didnt need extra.. I explained about my brother and he said its not hereditary... I have just rang the surgery and asked for the duty dr to prescribe me the folic acid.. they took my details and said dr will ring me back... im just hoping it is NOT dr jones the 1st dr I spoke to.. as he told me off for getting pregnant last oct and made me so distraught I had to make a formal complaint.

Ab that is a beautiful scan :D x


----------



## jmandrews

ab what a beautiful baby :) 

So my temp today spiked and 99% sure it's because I haven't been feeling well. I haven't had a dip so I know I haven't O'd yet. I normally O on day 15 or 16. I think I'm throwing this temp out. What so you ladie think?


----------



## lesh07

Lovely pic ab. So glad everything went well. x


----------



## Soanxious

JM they may put your ov to yesterday.. Tuesday?


----------



## Squig34

Lovely pic, Ab!

Soanxious - anyone else I know who has/had a sibling with spina bifida (including me and one of my good friends) is given the 5mg. I don't know why your GP is being so obtuse - it costs him nothing and I bet he'd feel differently if he were in your shoes. I hope it's a nice doc rings you back!

JM - I don't really know anything about temping so can't comment, sorry! Get well soon though!


----------



## Button#

Great news and fab pic ab!

Love your tickers Squig.

JM, I don't know a lot about temping, I'm pretty new to it. I think see what your temps do over the next few days and you'll have a better idea.


----------



## Soanxious

I just feel so bloody angry now! that I didn't DEMAND it.. im still waiting for the on call dr to ring me... if they have not by 4 I will go down there... 

I just had the strongest ov test ever!! never have one as strong as this.... i cant leave this one go.. to me its screaming strong egg!!!
 



Attached Files:







darkestovtestever!.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 2


----------



## jmandrews

I think I'm going to go buy Ovulation test. I'm pretty sure this isn't O. It's not normal for me at all. Too early and I haven't had EWCM yet. I normally do. I will see what tomorrow does.


----------



## Soanxious

TMI but I am totally dripping with EWCM never been this bad.. strongest OPK ever and now look at my ferning!!!!
 



Attached Files:







ferningmay1.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 2









ferningmay2.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## jmandrews

What is ferning?


----------



## Soanxious

This explains how to use them.. they are saliva microscopes... https://www.fertile-focus.com/saliva-ovulation-predictor.html

I paid £16 for my test on Amazon.. best thing I bought.. all you need is saliva to test.. clean the lens and pop back in drawer.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Saliva-Fer...=1401286528&sr=8-4&keywords=saliva+microscope


----------



## Wishing1010

Whoa!!! Did you all decide if you were going to give it a try this month, Soanxious?


----------



## Soanxious

I am gonna go for it.. I can't let this massively strong OPK and Ferning go can I.. its way too in my face saying.. give me :spermy: xx


----------



## Wishing1010

Lol! Well good luck and I hope it's a sticky one!!!!

And, JM, it looks like O but def will be able to tell after more temps :)


----------



## ab75

I would go for it Tanya, this one may be your sticky rainbow xx


----------



## Button#

I have no idea about ferning so I'll take your word for it! Has your progesterone cream been sent yet? Hopefully that'll turn up and if you get a sticky that'll help it along.


----------



## Soanxious

Thanks all Im gonna give it a go... OH does not know what I have planned tonight :finger:

Im gonna act all cool.. make him nice food.. run him a nice bath... by now he will have an idea as I am there with the massage oil :happydance:

I want this :spermy: !

I have just been to my Dr's and I saw a new female Dr and she was disgusted and shocked that I was not given the 5mg folic acid last October.. I informed her that the evil Dr jones told me off last yr for getting pregnant and only prescribed the 400mcg and I refused it as it was all in my prenatals and he told me I didnt need 5mg.. so she has given them to me now :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







folicacid1.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Yay!!! Well done you!! I am getting excited for soanxious. Seems to me you will carry your rainbow soon <3


----------



## confuzion

Ab- yay!!! I am so happy for you hon :happydance:

JM - I agree about seeing what your temp does the next few days but OPKs are also a good idea :thumbup:

soanxious - yay that you got a good doc! Hope the folic acid, this strong O, and progesterone cream send you well on your way to that rainbow baby! :D


----------



## Soanxious

Oh as for the cream its been dispatched.. but wont be here in time for this one I dont think.. but im not overly worried about the progesterone as it was quite high.. I just wanted it to add a tiny bit just to boost it a little...

If I dont get a BFP this cycle then it's not too bad.. as I have that other blood test in 4 n half weeks.. but obviously I want to get pregnant and this dark opk and strong ferning and very large amounts of EWCM are just way too high and out there for me to ignore.. i've even had to put a pantyliner on its that bad.. so cant wait for shower and BD :D


----------



## Wishing1010

Everything crossed for you!!!! Hope everything is sticky :)


----------



## Soanxious

Thanks.. just gotta try n catch my egg x


----------



## jmandrews

Yay soanxious that's great to hear! Good luck! Fingers crossed!

I agree I'm going to just wait. I bought 7 OPKs. So far it is a faint negative. I'm right on track to O in a couple of days. I feel good knowing now. Just a random crazy temp.


----------



## Button#

Glad you've found a more helpful dr Soanxious.


----------



## lesh07

Well still waiting for af to arrive. I hate it when she's late. x


----------



## Squig34

GL Soanxious! Glad your new doc gave you the 5mg folic acid but don't blame yourself for not demanding it before - we do tend to trust doctors, they are supposed to know best after all (then you come on BnB and learn so much more!). Are you going to take a low dose of aspirin too?

JM - hope the next few days' temps give you a better idea of what's happening then!

Lesh - will you test again since AF is late?


----------



## Button#

This is today's OPK, think I'm on track to OV at a normal time rather than late like last time. It was really faint yesterday so hopefully I'll get a positive this weekend.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Button#

Don't know why it posted sideways!


----------



## Angelbaby_01

That would be lovely button. Looks good so far :)


----------



## Soanxious

Thank you squig :) I have been on 75mg aspirin for over 3 months so will continue it :) just hope I caught my egg :)

Button glad your test is getting darker... seems I have ov as the test on left was darker than control line yesterday and test on right is this mornings and its just about the same if not 5% lighter than control line but much lighter than yesterdays OBVIOUS positive line lol plus I think I have had my Ov temp dip today :) temp should rise tomorrow :D
 



Attached Files:







darkestovtestever!.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 2









29mayopk.jpg
File size: 8.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## ab75

Good luck ladies. Hope you catch the egg xx


----------



## Soanxious

im praying I have... I BD last night and this morning and got my mooncup with conceive plus still in.. will remove it in hour lol Been laying down on and off to make sure :spermy: still reaches cervix LOL.. :rofl:


----------



## ab75

Lol Tanya, your luck has to change soon, hope this is it xx


----------



## Wishing1010

FX button and Soanxious!!


----------



## Angelbaby_01

I hope this is it for you soanxious. You did all you can! Xx


----------



## Soanxious

Thanks All.. xxx

I have my day 21 blood test a week Friday morning... I want to get that checked also.. :)


----------



## Renaendel

Oo I hope this with the folic acid fixes everything.


----------



## Soanxious

Doubt it but worth a go xxx :D


----------



## ab75

I had my day 21 test not knowing that I had already conceived, got my bfp 2 days later, hope its same for you xx


----------



## mommyof2peas

6dpo today :) Wish Saturday would get here already :) Nothing special going on today.


----------



## Soanxious

Ab what was your result when you got it back??? my progesterone during mc 2 and 3 was 26.5 and 28 x

Peas I wish weekend would come here already too so I get to spend it with OH.. he works long hours :(


----------



## ab75

I never got numbers, they just said it was satisfactory! Xx


----------



## Soanxious

Oh right ok.. when I was having the mc I asked them what my progesterone was and they said they were good.. and gave me the numbers.. they said my progesterone wasnt really a problem for them.. I have ordered some progesterone cream to add a tiny amount just to boost slightly as I have been reading people like it over 30 when pregnant.


----------



## jmandrews

Posted pics of my OPKs in my journal. They all look the same to me. My temp dropped today. Should I discard yesterday's temp? I never O this early. I also haven't had any EWCM like normal. I'm worried this is a messed up cycle :( I have little hope.


----------



## Soanxious

they still look negative, I would carry on temping and taking tests... FF will ignore the spike when you ov :) but BD incase


----------



## Rahma

.


----------



## Squig34

Looking good, Button - FX for you this cycle!

FX for you too, Soanxious!

JM - sorry to hear there's still all this confusion! But I'd keep testing and BD'ing EOD for the next few days at least and you should be covered :)


----------



## Leinzlove

SoAnxious: Very nice ferning and OPK! Looks so GOOD! I wouldn't be able to resist either! Everything is going to work... :)

Button: No doubt, releasing one strong egg this weekend. 

Ab: Beautiful Baby! Woooooo! <3

Loads of :dust: to all!


----------



## jmandrews

Rahma said:


> Jmandrews, the month I conceived I didn't have EWCM either. I agree with Soanxious though. Your OPKs look negative to me so I would keep temping and testing. Good luck!

Yay that is so encouraging thanks for sharing



Squig34 said:


> Looking good, Button - FX for you this cycle!
> 
> FX for you too, Soanxious!
> 
> JM - sorry to hear there's still all this confusion! But I'd keep testing and BD'ing EOD for the next few days at least and you should be covered :)


Thanks ladies! :) OPK is slightly darker tonight. I think I am on track to O on Saturday. BDing throughout the weekend to be sure.


----------



## Leinzlove

Loads of :dust: JM!


----------



## Button#

Good luck JM and Soanxious!


----------



## Soanxious

Good Luck Button and JM :D

Thanks Leinz.. hope I caught this egg... not feeling optamistic.. OH was being a dick last night and got on my nerves(stress of his new car playing up) so I didnt want to BD with him.. in fact im still not going to speak to him today.... im just so stressed n grumpy myself... this BD is stressful.. im thinking giving this and next cycle a go if still no joy im giving up x


----------



## Leinzlove

No hun... Take a break, but never give up. You are due one gorgeous rainbow!


----------



## Soanxious

im 42 in Dec hun... times not on my side xx


----------



## Leinzlove

FIDDLES! It is more common than ever to have babies in your 40s.


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Soanxious, you will get your rainbow at some point. Don't worry xx


----------



## Soanxious

Thanks girls.. xx


----------



## Wishing1010

It will all work out for your rainbow, Soanxious!!!!


----------



## jmandrews

I'm not seeing any change. I thought it looked a little darker last night. Maybe I took it too early this morning and should have waited until my second pee. Here are a couple pics. I just want a + OPK!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## jmandrews

This is last night and this morning's OPK.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Soanxious

Not yet JM.. are you spending a fortune on those tests? I find the ic opks are excellent value for money and I have never had a problem with mine.. take a look at the prices on ones like this... I get 50 for around £5
 



Attached Files:







darkestovtestever!.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 3


----------



## jmandrews

I wish I had ordered them when I ordered my preg test. I don't have time to wait on them to come in the mail so I went and bought these. I got them on sale and I bought the generic brand. Next month if I'm not preg I will be ordering those.


----------



## Renaendel

I am at that 9dpo funk today. The "I am never going to get my rainbow sort of thing." I know at 35 I am still "young" but sometimes I feel like I am running out of time.

How do you guys cope with this, yourself. Trying really hard to stay positive for this cycle but just not feeling it.


----------



## Soanxious

im 42 in dec and im having a daily battle with me thinking im to old to get my rainbow baby x


----------



## jmandrews

I feel like that and I'm almost 28 lol I want 3 children though so I feel pressure to have them sooner then late. I have a fear my clock will stop ticking.


----------



## emzeebob

ive been trying for ages to post my iphone just wont let me post anything for the last week or so, ive had no laptop as hubby stood on it and cracked the screen a few weeks back been so lost as can I only read, but I have some news, im 6w3d dr confirmed, im due 25th 2015 

hope everyone is ok,
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1869.jpg
File size: 16.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## GingerPanda

Jm, I know the feeling. I'm only 25, but hubs is 29 and he's all, "I want to be able to play with them and do stuff!" Like he's borderline geriatric or something.

:rofl:


----------



## Wishing1010

Many congrats emzee!!!


----------



## jmandrews

Hahaha that hilarious gingerpanda! Luckily for men it's not as big of a deal. :)

EWCM has arrived! I spoke too soon! FX'd!


----------



## confuzion

Ren - I'm sorry you're in a funk. Still young here too but feel like it will never happen. Hope used to help me cope. Now I'm not bothered to try lol. I feel like this break from TTC might turn into 'screw babies'. Now I love babies lol and I want to be a mom. But there's only so much 1 person can take.

emzee - woohoo hon congrats those are beautiful lines!


----------



## lesh07

Congrats emzeebob...xxx

Well ladies still no af! Took a cheapie test 2 days ago and got bfn so not a clue what's going on. x


----------



## confuzion

Hope it's a shy BFP lesh!


----------



## Button#

Congrats Emzee!

Here's today's OPK.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## confuzion

Holy cow! Get to Bding button! :happydance:


----------



## Button#

It's just in time for the weekend!


----------



## confuzion

Hehe :sex: enjoy!!


----------



## Soanxious

Congratulations emzee :) lovely lines :D

OMG that was like mine day before yesterday Buttton.. get BD lol Enjoy :D


----------



## Renaendel

Grats Emzee!

Button, time to DTD! Nice opk there. :thumbup:


----------



## Rahma

.


----------



## Nikki1979

Congrats Emzee. Wishing you a healthy and happy pregnancy


----------



## ab75

Congratulations emzee xx


----------



## confuzion

Nikki - have you tested yet?


----------



## Wishing1010

This is an awesome month, I knew may would be lucky!!!! I hope my lines turn to bfp's so I can say May was lucky for us too! More BFP!!!!


----------



## Nikki1979

Confuzion - No, I havent tested yet. I do have a box of frer tests at home ( I got it free after my last chemical when I complained with the company that I got a positive one day and negative the next day :dohh:) I have no symptoms so not very hopeful


----------



## confuzion

When do you plan on testing?


----------



## Nikki1979

I think I will wait until I am late ( If I am). My cycle is usually 26 days ( was 25 before my first miscarriage) and last cycle was 28 days long. I am not sure if thats the normal for me now but if I dont get AF by CD29 will test. I have an appointment with my GYN on monday- will get some answers then.


----------



## confuzion

You are so patient! Lol. FX the witch stays away and you get a BFP :) . Let us know how that appointment goes!


----------



## Nikki1979

Thanks Confuzion. I don't wanna sadden myself with a bfn thats why I dont test. Sometimes I think it would be a good idea to test as I am always super crazy on the day AF is due. I am always running to the toilet to check for bleeding..maybe if I get a BFN, I wouldn't check so often knowing I will start bleeding eventually.


----------



## Leinzlove

Congrats Emzee!

Yes, this month is the one... BFP's raining, better than Christmas morning.


----------



## Wishing1010

Please spread some dust my way please!!!!!!!!!! I want to be in the lucky group! :) 

So many deserving ladies are getting their bfp's here, just makes me smile thinkng about it! Tons of sticky dust for you all!!!


----------



## Leinzlove

Wishing: Yours is coming! Have you tested today?


----------



## Wishing1010

Yeah, looked bfn. I saved the sample though! Lol


----------



## Leinzlove

Oh well... Early yet! I still feel it coming. <3

I HATE THOSE IC! I used them and they worked just fine. :(


----------



## Wishing1010

Well, there was a squinter but not as dark as last night. Tried 2 other tests and they were just as light and not as dark as last night. Maybe FMU is just bad for me?


----------



## Leinzlove

I don't know... But I'm excited! :)


----------



## confuzion

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

FOR YOU WISHING! FX FOR A STICKY HEALTHY BEAN AND LINES TO SHOW SOOOON!

sorry about all the capitals :haha:


----------



## Wishing1010

Haha!!! Thank you Leinz and thank you very much Confuzion!!!! Lots of the sticky dust right back at you!


----------



## Soanxious

dances around in the dust... :dance:


----------



## Venus13

Wishing1010 said:


> Please spread some dust my way please!!!!!!!!!! I want to be in the lucky group! :)
> 
> So many deserving ladies are getting their bfp's here, just makes me smile thinkng about it! Tons of sticky dust for you all!!!

lots of dust your way!!!


----------



## Venus13

Just thought I would add, I tested with all three brands:

Internet cheapie (strip)
FRER
CB Digital

First one to show BFP was FRER and only FRER


----------



## jmandrews

OPK is still light but I think it's a little darker. FX'd!
Last cycle I O'f on cd 16. So we will see.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Soanxious

I think you will have a darker within 6-12 hours.. :) ooooooooo :D


----------



## Leinzlove

Yay! Not long now JM! :)

Congrats Venus! :happydance:

:dust: to all!


----------



## confuzion

Venus what is your EDD? :D


----------



## Nikki1979

Congrats Venus :happydance:


----------



## Leinzlove

delete


----------



## Nikki1979

Leinz - I just saw your ticker. How blessed are you to have 3 girls..they will be each others best friends <3


----------



## jmandrews

I have a feeling I'm not going to O this cycle. I'm already cd 17 and really no sign of it other than my faint OPKs. I just wish this cycle would end. I never O this late.


----------



## Wishing1010

I O'ed on cd38 this cycle, it's def out of the norm but it still seemed to be strong! Hang in there, Hun!


----------



## Button#

I'm worried about not Oving this cycle as well JM. I had a positive OPK but no temperature rise. It's still early for me but I had a really light AF last time and I'm worried I didn't O that cycle. We'll just have to keep our fingers crossed and keep bding!


----------



## Leinzlove

It doesn't matter how late O comes... As long as the distance between O and AF is... atleast 10 days.

Later O = Nice mature healthy egg... It's coming I'm sure! :)

P.S. I fell prego with CD21 O.


----------



## Button#

You're right Leinz, I keep forgetting that I O'd on CD30 with DS. As long as I do O, that's my worry.


----------



## jmandrews

Wow that is a very late O date! Lol a part of me does not want to wait that long!
Button hope you get your temp rise soon!


----------



## Soanxious

What about using vitex? if you start having really long cycles? or not ov? maybe try Soya Isoflavones?


----------



## Button#

Don't worry JM that was because my cycles were long after taking the BCP because I used to take 3 packs in a row, so 9 weeks between breaks. My first cycle was 52 days.


----------



## Wishing1010

Vitex does help regulate, takes some time but it does help. I also have soy isoflavones on hand for when AF shows. Want to try them for the next cycle.


----------



## Squig34

Yay Button, hope you got your BD on and caught the egg!

Congratulations, Emzee :)

JM - FX if the EWCM has just appeared.

Renae - I'm with you. I know I'm pg at the moment, but obviously because I've kept losing them I've worried about getting older and it being harder. But I do believe I will have children, so I suppose I'm holding on to the hope. And for you, this is only your first cycle after getting your uterus cleared out, so if you take it in that context, it hasn't been long at all - and hopefully it won't be many more cycles for you either :dust:

Wishing, I was going to send you some dust too, but I couldn't possibly beat what Confuzion sent! ;) Lots and lots of BFP wishes sent your way though!


----------



## Soanxious

Yeah I have the soy isoflavones 100mg to take next cycle.. I didnt take them this cycle as I wasn't ttc at first.. you take them CD 3-7 only.. a lot of women have had twins on them have you read that? they call it the Natural clomid :D

UK people I have a good link if anyone wants to buy some


----------



## Button#

What does it do Soanxious? I've seen it mentioned a few times. The thought of twins scares me!


----------



## jmandrews

Here are my past 3 OPKs. Last night, this morning, and this evening. Help! What do you think?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Wishing1010

Getting verrrrryyyyyy close to ovulation!!!!


----------



## Wishing1010

Thanks, Squig!!!!


----------



## Soanxious

Button here are some stories.. apparently its like clomid it helps stimulate ov :) https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...-soy-isoflavones-works-success-stories-3.html

Jm you will get your Positive in next 6 - 12 HOURS This time :dance:


----------



## confuzion

Definitely looks like you will be Oing very very soon JM!

FX for the soy next cycle wishing and soanxious!

Hoping you're getting some BD action button :winkwink:.

Squig - I've missed you!


----------



## jmandrews

Thanks confuzion hope ur right! 
How are you?


----------



## confuzion

Actually I take it back wishing and soanxious lol. Hope you both get your SHBFP this cycle instead! 

I'm good JM. Had a really good day today. My tests are looking better. Officially letting myself be a little happy!


----------



## jmandrews

Aw good I'm so glad! :) yay!!! Still have my FX'd!!! Post a pic! Or is there a thread u are posting them on?


----------



## confuzion

There is a thread.

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-tests/2183929-seeing-way-one-go-6.html

Somewhere in the bottom posts of page 6 (which I think is where this link sends you). Last test in the progression pic is from today.


----------



## Nikki1979

Congrats Confuzion :happydance: Great lines!


----------



## Button#

JM - looking good

Confuzion - congrats and fingers crossed for you

Soanxious - thanks I'll have a look

I think I might be getting something right with charting. Today my temp went up and I started spotting which is my normal sign that I've OVd.


----------



## Rahma

.


----------



## lesh07

Hi ladies well i started spotting on the 31st may (a few days late) and today had several major bright red gushes with lots of clots and loads of pain over this past week. Thinking early miscarriage although i never got a positive test. :( When's it my turn. Onto round 7 after miscarriage. x


----------



## lesh07

Congrats confusion. xx


----------



## ab75

Sorry lesh xx


----------



## Button#

Sorry Lesh, good luck for next cycle


----------



## confuzion

I'm so sorry lesh :(. 

Rahma - not sure yet. But will find out today. Waiting for my husband to call my clinic and set it up. I would call myself. But I hate making phone calls lol.


----------



## jmandrews

Finally +OPK! Yay! Ready to start the TWW! Thanks ladies for all your support and help! :) FX'd!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## confuzion

wohoooooo JM. I know that positive was coming soon!!! That's beautiful. So one or 2 more BD for you and then heading into relax mode?


----------



## jmandrews

Thanks confuzion!!! I am soo soo glad I used OPKs this cycle because we would have missed it. Yes! Two more bd sessions and I'm taking a break! Haha!


----------



## Wishing1010

Yay JM!!!! Finally!!!! I knew it would come for you :)

So sorry Lesh :(


----------



## confuzion

Lol I love the feeling I get when the BD marathon is over!!


----------



## jmandrews

Hahah best feeling ever!


----------



## Button#

Brilliant lines JM!


----------



## Squig34

Sorry Lesh.

Woot woot for the + at last, JM - good luck for this cycle!

I have my scan tomorrow. Very anxious about it. I just don't think this baby has made it either despite my new protocol and sticking needles in my tummy every day for the last fortnight.


----------



## GingerPanda

Squig, that feeling is the worst. Are you on Clexane? I'm sending super positive vibes to you. I hope you're pleasantly surprised!


----------



## confuzion

Thinking about you squig. That's just your fear talking. I've got everything crossed that you will see a heartbeat tomorrow.


----------



## Wishing1010

Most definitely a heartbeat will be heard tomorrow, Squig!!!!!!


----------



## Button#

Good luck for your scan Squig, I'll be thinking of you.


----------



## Squig34

Thanks ladies. Obviously I'll let you know either way.

GP - yes, on Clexane (also aspirin, progesterone & high dose folic acid).


----------



## ab75

Good luck tomorrow Squig. I'll be thinking about you xx


----------



## Nikki1979

Good luck for your scan tomorrow squig.


----------



## jmandrews

Thinking about you squig! Hope you get se relief after seeing baby :)


----------



## Squig34

Well all was ok with me as it turned out. I was so certain that it was all over that I forgot to even mention the spotting I've been having. It's mainly brown cm though, not that much spotting. Baby had a HB and was measuring 6 weeks. I'm 6+3 and would rather it had been bang on, but it was hard to get measured as I have a tilted uterus and the sac was hiding at the back so it was difficult to see never mind measure! But I'm not too concerned since it's only a few days. Next scan 16th June as I'm on hols next week (first time I've ever wished I wasn't going away!!!!). I'll be just over 8 weeks then if the baby makes it, which will be further than I've ever got. So fingers crossed. Thanks for all your good wishes!


----------



## ab75

Yay, glad little Squiglet is ok xx


----------



## Button#

So glad you got to see the heartbeat Squig and that everything's going well.


----------



## Wishing1010

Yay Squig!!!! Very good news!!!!!!


----------



## GingerPanda

Yay! Stay strong, little Squiglet! So happy to hear that things are fine so far! :hugs:

My doctor told me that measuring can be pretty inaccurate in these early days, especially if it's difficult to get to. He said, "We're talking about something smaller than a grain of rice, here. As long as it's within 4 days, I'm not worried."

That said, I completely understand and agree with the need to remain unattached. It makes it so much easier.


----------



## Soanxious

Jm glad you managed to get your pos ov and bd in :)

Button looks like you Ov sunday!!! gl :D 

Squig im so happy for you!!! x


----------



## jmandrews

Yay Squig! Baby sounds perfect! :) still keeping my finger crossed. Hope your scan have u a bit of relief.


----------



## jmandrews

Soanxious said:


> Jm glad you managed to get your pos ov and bd in :)
> 
> Button looks like you Ov sunday!!! gl :D
> 
> Squig im so happy for you!!! x

:rofl: hahahaha stalker! Funny thing is that we actually wanted to BD this am instead of it being a job. Temp is up .3 today! Yay! Do you think I O'd yesterday then? I'm hoping FF recognizes it. Can't wait for my crosshairs.


----------



## Button#

Me too JM, how many days of high temps do you need before ff gives you crosshairs? I'm going to try and hold out on testing until next Thursday, how about you?


----------



## Soanxious

you have to have 3 days high temps for crossairs so thursday for you jm and you should have crosshairs unless they think its sunday... x 

You should get yours tomorrow Button x


----------



## Button#

Hee hee it's a silly thing to get excited about but as it's my first cycle charting I think I'm allowed!


----------



## confuzion

Squig34 said:


> Well all was ok with me as it turned out. I was so certain that it was all over that I forgot to even mention the spotting I've been having. It's mainly brown cm though, not that much spotting. Baby had a HB and was measuring 6 weeks. I'm 6+3 and would rather it had been bang on, but it was hard to get measured as I have a tilted uterus and the sac was hiding at the back so it was difficult to see never mind measure! But I'm not too concerned since it's only a few days. Next scan 16th June as I'm on hols next week (first time I've ever wished I wasn't going away!!!!). I'll be just over 8 weeks then if the baby makes it, which will be further than I've ever got. So fingers crossed. Thanks for all your good wishes!

Yay such great news!! This protocol is definitely giving you that forever baby. I'm so happy for you squig :hugs:.


----------



## Squig34

Thanks ladies :)

Squiglet :haha:

I'm still nervous about it all but GP I've been using your mantra 'today I am pregnant' & hopefully that will still be true tomorrow and the next day and the next day etc... :)


----------



## jmandrews

Button# said:


> Hee hee it's a silly thing to get excited about but as it's my first cycle charting I think I'm allowed!

Yay excited for you! Your chart looks great! 



Soanxious said:


> you have to have 3 days high temps for crossairs so thursday for you jm and you should have crosshairs unless they think its sunday... x
> 
> You should get yours tomorrow Button x

I can't wait to see what day exactly I O. I feel very crampy today.


----------



## Soanxious

I think you will get your crosshairs tomorrow.. so taking that back to possibly ov sunday.. do I get a prize if correct? :rofl: putting your coverline to around 97.9 

we should all do funny bets on ov charts :D


----------



## jmandrews

Hahaha That will be crazy if you are right!!! If u are I'm having u predict my BFP and late the gender :haha:


----------



## Soanxious

:rofl:


----------



## Renaendel

Just want to wish everyone a fantastic week!


----------



## Soanxious

Renaendel said:


> Just want to wish everyone a fantastic week!

you too..!!! should be a bfp with those temps!! :D


----------



## Renaendel

Soanxious said:


> Renaendel said:
> 
> 
> Just want to wish everyone a fantastic week!
> 
> you too..!!! should be a bfp with those temps!! :DClick to expand...

I wish! Nah, the witch has me, I am spotting pretty badly and waiting for full flow. My temp always drops on like cycle day 2 after the witch has been around for a few days. On to cycle #19, and my first on Femara.


----------



## confuzion

:( sorry ren. FX that femara gives you super eggs next cycle :D


----------



## Leinzlove

SoAnxious: Those temps are looking nice, only going up! :)

Button: How are you feeling? Very nice LH surge... Can't wait for you to :test:!

JM: THIS IS IT! Woooooo! How are you doing?

Wishing: I still feel like that BFP is coming. :hugs:

Ren: I'm heartbroken to hear the :witch: showed her ugly face. I agree though... let this witch be cleansing... Femara and the fixed uterus are going to send you bliss with a beautiful rainbow. Try to take your mind off TTC and enjoy yourself in Seattle. :hugs:


----------



## jmandrews

Leinzlove I am feeling relieved to have gotten my + OPK finally :) I'm excited to be in the TWW! Just hope time passes quickly so I can POAS again! Going through withdrawls! :haha:
Haw are you doing?


----------



## Leinzlove

Yay for O! That's all a relief when it shows. Especially when its later than you anticipated. 

When will you start testing? I hope this 2ww passes for you quickly. I can't wait to see those nice dark lines.

AFM: Busy, happy... Chasing after toddlers all day! :)


----------



## jmandrews

Yes exactly! I'm not sure I def need to test next Friday because I'm in my cousins wedding on Saturday. I have 20 test so I can pretty much start when ever. :)


----------



## jmandrews

Aw I am like u but only chasing one toddler lol. How are u feeling?


----------



## Leinzlove

That's going to be a wonderful reason for being good. :)

I've been feeling good, thank you. Occasional headache, and still bouts of nausea. But much much better. Still very tired. 

The toddlers keep me on my toes. My 17 month is harder here recently. I can't keep her out of anything. :rofl:


----------



## Button#

I'm good Leinz, very happy that I got my crosshairs. I'll try and hold out until next Thursday to test.

I'm also running around after a toddler, I'm sure they've all found extra energy recently!


----------



## Leinzlove

I can't wait Button! I saw those dark lines on the OPK. Very strong egg makes for sticky rainbow! <3


----------



## Button#

I hope so, if it is a BFP I'll have another February baby!


----------



## Squig34

Can't wait for the next round of testing then!

Sorry the witch got you Renae :(


----------



## Leinzlove

Nothing wrong with February Love bugs! :) x


----------



## Button#

And I'll get some more use out of the maternity winter coat I bought last time!


----------



## Leinzlove

Exactly... DD2 was born January, so... November is the same season thereabouts. :)

I still can't stop buying lol.


----------



## GingerPanda

Woah, my temp exploded this morning! Must be all the alcohol I had last night. :haha:


----------



## Button#

Sounds like you had a good night GP!


----------



## GingerPanda

Yep!

Cramping this morning. Hopefully AF is on her way.


----------



## Wishing1010

FX for this cycle to be your lucky one, Ren!!!!!


----------



## confuzion

GP - Maybe the alcohol maybe ovulation :D. It would also explain the cramping!


----------



## GingerPanda

:haha:

I hope not! I have my HSG on Monday!


----------



## confuzion

Lol! Well nice reason to skip it if you potentially caught an egg!


----------



## jmandrews

Leinzlove said:


> That's going to be a wonderful reason for being good. :)
> 
> I've been feeling good, thank you. Occasional headache, and still bouts of nausea. But much much better. Still very tired.
> 
> The toddlers keep me on my toes. My 17 month is harder here recently. I can't keep her out of anything. :rofl:

Aw I'm glad thing are good for the most part :) hope the nausea disappears soon! :) haha yes I think that age is tough. She's learning her boundaries. Good thing she will have that figured out by the time baby is here.


----------



## jmandrews

My temp dropped by .2 today. What's that mean? Shouldn't it be rising? :(


----------



## Soanxious

jm I had a chart similar before.. it will probably rise tomorrow :D


----------



## Wishing1010

JM, could be a fallback rise!


----------



## jmandrews

Thank you I feel so much better now. :)


----------



## Button#

I'm busy hpt shopping. For the UK ladies saw superdrug tests are supposed to be good and they're buy one get one half price at the moment online.


----------



## Soanxious

Excellent... I have 40 new ic's that BB recommended and I have 1 digital..(but hospital told me not to use them as can be messed up) I may buy 2 boxes for next weekend(no not this weekend) im planning on NOT poas till AF is due or past.. eek! x


----------



## Button#

Well delivery is 3-5 days so I'm hoping they won't be here until Monday at the earliest so I'm not tempted to try them. I can waste an IC if I give in early.


----------



## Squig34

That's what ICs are for after all, Button!

GP - hope it is AF then and you can get your HSG and then get on with a fresh cycle and catch the egg!


----------



## Leinzlove

GP: Maybe it was a pg rise. I love the way Confuzion thinks. :) Anyhow, glad you had a great night.

JM: Nothing to worry about, still well above the coverline.


----------



## Button#

JM I had a temp drop this morning as well but I've just had a look at pregnancy charts on FF and they all seem to have drops at some point and still go on to get BFPs so I've stopped worrying. Yours is only a little drop so probably fine.


----------



## jmandrews

Thanks ladies! Id go insane without you all. Button when do u plan to test?

Is it ok that I accidentally woke up a half hour before I normally temp?


----------



## Button#

I have a few times, I think it's unavoidable when you have a toddler.

I plan to test on Thursday but I'll almost certainly start with the internet cheapies on Sunday!


----------



## jmandrews

Yay!! I have ic's too!! I think I'll start on Tuesday or Wednesday :)


----------



## GingerPanda

Leinzlove said:


> GP: Maybe it was a pg rise. I love the way Confuzion thinks. :) Anyhow, glad you had a great night.


:haha:

I appreciate the optimism, but I think I have a 0% chance of being pregnant. I only ovulate 25% of the time on Clomid (haven't taken it since January), and I haven't been taking the inositol for a whole cycle yet.


Some days I almost want to break and call my doc for more Clomid... But we've got testing going on, and I'm also my doctor's guinea pig for inositol in PCOS patients.


----------



## Leinzlove

Confuzion had a drop also... It's fine. She's now carrying a rainbow. <3

GP: You never know... Maybe you did O, though. Anything is possible. I'm glad you are getting tests done. You are so much closer to your rainbow. :hugs:


----------



## GingerPanda

Thanks, Leinz. :)

Sorry to be a downer. It's just that battling infertility and RPL at the same time kind of puts your hopes and dreams in the crapper and keeps them there.


----------



## Leinzlove

I hate how it is. It's just so unfair. I'm sorry the journey can't be nicer to you. The way its supposed to be.

I believe these tests are going to bring forward the answers to your rainbow baby. It's way overdue. :hugs:


----------



## Soanxious

GP I hope you get your rainbow soon :)
are you allowed to take don quai? soy isoflavones?


----------



## GingerPanda

I don't want to take anything else for a while. My doctor wants to see the effects of inositol.


----------



## Squig34

It is a hard road, GP, but hopefully it won't be much longer for you now until you get your rainbow. It's positive, in spite of you saying that you don't ov often, that you've nonetheless gotten pregnant twice by yourself. But I do understand that there's only so much positivity can be gained from that, when you still don't have your baby at the end of it. And I hope you will have yours the next time :hugs:


----------



## Wishing1010

FX for your GP!!! :hugs:


----------



## GingerPanda

Thanks, ladies.

Squig, I've never gotten pregnant by myself. My two pregnancies were from Clomid. I've had six rounds of it. The only good thing I can say is that it only made me ovulate twice, and I got pregnant both times. So at the very least, my infertility is not unexplained. My RPL is, for now.

Expecting to hear the results of my blood work any day now! Hopefully AF will keep staying away so I can get my HSN on Monday!


----------



## Leinzlove

You're going to get answers. :) You're going to get your long awaited rainbow.


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Gp and wishing I so pray that you both (and the other ladies) will get our shbfp's in the very near future. You deserve this so much lovelies. <3

Afm - got a faint positive on a cheapie and cb on 10dpo two days ago. Went for betas yesterday at 11dpo and got 34.5. The gp made me believe that I am going to loose this one and I was a total mess in her office :( she then reffered me to an obgyn for Monday afternoon and also did an 11 panel blood test on me after I did progesterone and insulin in the morning. So my arms are pricked with needles.........

After doing some research on google and coming on here I feel better and more confident that this baby might still be sticky. Most results came back at between 15 and 25 at 11dpo. Considering that I had 53 and 57 with my first and 3rd pregnancies at 2-3 days later I think this number should be considered as good. If I did the hcg today at 12dpo it might've been in the 50's. My cb tests are still getting darker so levels are going up. I just pray that the appointment at the obgyn on Monday would go better.


----------



## Button#

Congratulations in your BFP angel. I hope you're appointment goes well on Monday. It sounds like your betas are fine, isn't it more important that they double anyway?


----------



## Nikki1979

Congrats Angel...I think your numbers are pretty good considering you are just 11dpo. Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months.


----------



## Button#

Just taken a test and of course it was a BFN, which I knew it would be as I'm only 6dpo. Feeling a bit silly.


----------



## Leinzlove

Button: Nothing wrong with an early urge test... Can't wait just a few more days now until BFP! :) x


----------



## Button#

Hopefully it's taken care of the urge to test for a few more days. I'm going to try and wait until Thursday.


----------



## Button#

Congrats in 16 weeks by the way, your girly will be here before you know it!


----------



## Soanxious

lol Button hope you feel better now :)


----------



## jmandrews

I think I might have food poisoning :( I feel violently I'll. can't stop getting sick. :(


----------



## Leinzlove

OH NO! I'm sorry to hear this JM... I hope you feel better. :hugs:

Button: Roll on Thursday! Any symptoms? :dust:

SoAnxious: Chart is looking great... Can't wait for you to :test:!


----------



## Button#

JM hope you feel better soon.

Leinz - I've stopped spotting so that might be a good sign, otherwise not really. I've never had early symptoms before so I'm not expecting any yet.


----------



## Leinzlove

Spotting at 7-8dpo is Wonderful... Implantation! Wooooo! :)


----------



## Button#

My spotting was 1-5dpo, cervical abrasion, not quite so wonderful! I should get implantation bleeding if I'm pregnant though so fingers crossed the spotting comes back today or tomorrow!


----------



## Leinzlove

I'm sorry hun. I missed that. How are you feeling?


----------



## Button#

It's normal, in used to it! When I fell pregnant with the one I mc I had 3 days of spotting, a few days off then 3 more days of spotting so I'm not out yet! Actually the spotting can be useful, I know when I've ovulated and I know if I am pregnant I'll get implantation bleeding, it's a pretty good guide for my hormones even if it's annoying spending so much money on pads.

Did just do another test, I never learn!


----------



## Leinzlove

I see, so it's ovulation spotting? I've heard of that and its supposed to be a good sign of healthy O. 

Keep testing, that BFP is coming... I always tested early. :)


----------



## Button#

Yeah my cervix is really sensitive after O. I sometimes spot the whole two weeks but when I got pregnant with the one I mc there was a gap between ovulation spotting and implantation spotting.


----------



## Wishing1010

FX button!!!!!


----------



## Button#

Thanks wishing, good luck for this cycle.


----------



## Soanxious

I got BFN 10dpo
 



Attached Files:







BFN.jpg
File size: 35.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## confuzion

FX button.

soanxious - I think I see a little something there?


----------



## Button#

Thanks confuzion.

Soanxious you're still early.


----------



## Soanxious

confuzion said:


> FX button.
> 
> soanxious - I think I see a little something there?

Thanks hun.. but it was deffo 100% negative.. I waited n waited and even took it out of case and held it up to window to see if there was a line and it was ZERO :( 



Button# said:


> Thanks confuzion.
> 
> Soanxious you're still early.

Yeah... but normally have a shadow of a line by now


----------



## Button#

You've said yourself each pregnancy has been different. Maybe you'll have a later implantation.


----------



## confuzion

I usually get a positive by 10 DPO too. This time around it didn't show up until 11 DPO afternoon. So you never know.


----------



## Soanxious

Well I did have a drop in temp 2 days ago.. not sure if that could of been an implantation dip... see how it goes.. cant stress too much as I wasnt supposed to really get pregnant this cycle.... and OH is still totally unaware of when I ov haha :haha: he said oh is it time of month yet? (af) I said no not till next weekend.. he said and your grouchy already.. I said its called PMS(PRE menstrual syndrome) meaning before.. then he said well think you went off me.. I just said well we were not allowed to get pregnant this cycle so thats why no :sex: for a few days..it was my fertile time.. plus I have been grouchy and in a mood with you.. I think the less he knows the better it is.. then again he's been a right DCIK this cycle.. sure he has some man moany thing going on.

Im hoping to be like you then Confuzion... :D 

OMG I cant stop coughing!!!

I take a breath in and I cough... grrrrrrrrrrr

can we take cough mixture if ttc? x

ps I also STOPPED Aspirin before OV this cycle. wonder if that had anything to do with it.


----------



## jmandrews

FX soanxious!!! Ur chart looks great!


----------



## Leinzlove

OMG Confuzion: At least I'm not the only one who saw something on Soanxious FRER!!

I really thought I was coming down with severe line eye.


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Hahahaha leinz "coming down with severe line eye" But I think I saw something xx


----------



## Soanxious

Leinzlove said:


> OMG Confuzion: At least I'm not the only one who saw something on Soanxious FRER!!
> 
> I really thought I was coming down with severe line eye.

Haha its ok I thought I saw something this morning...then it was white so its ok. think its contagious ;)


----------



## jmandrews

Why are my temps out of control now that I ovulated?


----------



## Leinzlove

JM: Not sure but they don't matter until implantation occurs! And even then... as long as it doesn't drop below the cover line. 

This month is the one! :)


----------



## Leinzlove

"I think its all those strobe lights." :rofl:


----------



## mummy_vic

Hi ladies, I've not really been on since I introduced myself. Hope you are all OK, so glad to see a few BFP's in my absence.

Just to let you know that I started feeling really nauseous and had niggly type cramps yesterday. I tested this morning and got a faint BFP. I rang the EPU who will see me in a couple of weeks due to the fact I've not had a period since the ERPC last month. I'm pretty shocked, I know we were ttc but I really thought it would take a few cycles. Very nervous now, just hoping and praying it's not a chemical.


----------



## Soanxious

Hi Vic.. welcome.. and congratulations on the new pregnancy.. hope all goes well :D


----------



## jmandrews

Thanks! I can't wait to POAS! Friday! I'll be 9dpo


----------



## GingerPanda

This gave me a good chuckle!

https://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/5463374


----------



## jmandrews

Have you ladies seen this! Haha so funny! 
https://elitedaily.com/humor/im-pregnant-best-iggy-azalea-parody-weve-seen-yet/624907/


----------



## ab75

Congratulations vic xx


----------



## Squig34

Hi Vic, welcome and congratulations!

Sorry for BFN Soanxious, hope it's still early!

Loving seeing the number of BFPs on this thread going up :)

Also, I'm on hols this week so won't be around much, I know that some of you might worry about me but that's why, as far as I know, nothing bad has happened with my pregnancy!


----------



## Button#

Congrats vic!

Have a lovely holiday Squig!


----------



## Soanxious

Thanks squig but the frer said it all... 12 dpo and BFN.. :(

Progesterone was 41 too.. would of been an awesome eggy :(

Maybe that's what it was.. I had an awesome egg and :spermy: couldnt get into it?

Have a great holiday you will be well :D


----------



## confuzion

Enjoy your holiday squig! I'm not worried because I know everything is going just perfect for you this time!

Soanxious - I'm still hoping it's a shy BFP :hugs:


----------



## Soanxious

Confuzion thanks hun... I would totally love it to be a shy bfp... :) xx


----------



## Nikki1979

Confuzion - I don't know how I missed your bfp. Congratulations Hun I am sure this is your rainbow baby <3


----------



## Nikki1979

Soanxious - fingers crossed for a bfp tomorrow


----------



## Soanxious

Thanks Nikki, but not going to test anymore. AF due Fri/Sat :)


----------



## Nikki1979

Soanxious - do you believe in signs? Maybe i am silly but I have always had 26 day cycles and after my miscarriage in april it changed to 27. When I conceived DS I had a 27 day cycle and lmp was june 3rd. AF started on June 3rd and again I have a 27 day cycle. I wanted to give this month a miss but DH said this cycle is an exact replica and we may get lucky.


----------



## jmandrews

Wow I totally believe I'm signs Nikki!!! FX!

6dpo symptom spotting
I have had a lot of pressure and dull cramps. Feels kinda uti like. I'm also having a bit of yellowish CM which I had before my BFP I'm Janurary. Oh please be a good sign!


----------



## Nikki1979

Jmandrews - I had uti type symptoms in all my pregnancies. Fingers crossed this is your month.


----------



## jmandrews

Eek I hope so!


----------



## ab75

Enjoy your holiday Squig xx


----------



## Button#

Sounds promising JM, fingers crossed.


----------



## Soanxious

Im not gonna symptom spot anymore.. swollen painful boobs, yellowish creamy discharge, gassy, high temps and BFN's

Goes to show in early pregnancy its all down to progesterone and I had a lot this cycle. As normally the boobs start getting less painful by now. And thats when Im pregnant and losing.


----------



## Leinzlove

Enjoy your holiday Squig! And ofcourse nothing bad is happening with your pregnancy. This is your gorgeous rainbow! Woooo! :)

Nikki: I definitely believe in signs! :) This is it! 

SoAnxious: Whaaaat? Your chart is looking WONDERFUL! :)


----------



## Soanxious

BFN on IC today too lmao :rofl: its all progesterone!!

AF will be here soon ..well she best be I wanna get onto next cycle and get my BFP


----------



## Pixiedust22

Hi I'm new to this part of the forum... I'm currently waiting for my first period to come so I can try again after... trying to make the time go faster!


----------



## Soanxious

Im 13dpo what am I thinking? on a non pregnant month I normally have AF around 14 dpo.. so should see her tomorrow.. FF is only showing me as being due Fri/sat due to being pregnant twice so obviously I went over my normal 14 dpo.. so should see :witch: soon and be onto my next cycle :dance:

Pixie..so sorry to hear about your loss.. I hope the time goes fast and you get your BFP with a sticky baby soon x


----------



## Pixiedust22

Same to you Soanxious! That next cycle just can't come fast enough!

At the moment I'm still bleeding after labour and leaking milk so I guess I have some time to go. :(


----------



## Soanxious

Oh hun... that's so awful :hugs: how far gone were you?? Have they given a reason? Will there be tests? :( x


----------



## Button#

Hi Pixie, fingers crossed you'll get your rainbow


----------



## Pixiedust22

I was 21 weeks, it was a termination due to spina bifida and brain damage which would leave him unable to do anything basically. :(


----------



## Soanxious

So sorry to hear that.

Have you got your 5mg folic acid ready to ttc? It may also be a little while till you get your cycle back to normal.. maybe someone else can advise you on that.. did the Dr's say how long it could roughly take?


----------



## Pixiedust22

Yep I'm taking my folic acid 5mg. One said it might take up to 6 weeks, but another said I should get it in a couple of weeks so I'm not sure!


----------



## jmandrews

Aw pixie I am so so sorry. That is no decision anyone should have to make. You freed him from pain and suffering. I hope you get your sticky BFP sooner than later. Probably good to let your body heal. I have a feeling you will be pregnant soon. :hugs:


----------



## Pixiedust22

Thank you :hugs:


----------



## Nikki1979

Pixiedust - I am so sorry for your loss :hugs: I pray to god that you get your rainbow baby soon.


----------



## confuzion

Pixiedust - welcome and I'm so very sorry for your loss. Absolutely devastating and I can't imagine how hard it must have been on you :cry:. I hope you will get a healthy rainbow very soon :hugs:.


----------



## Leinzlove

SoAnxious: Still hoping for a late BFP! But your so right if not its going to happen soon.

Pixie: I'm so sorry for your loss. You will always be Oscar's Mom and will have him a rainbow sibling real soon. After giving birth you can get pregnant again even before AF returns. Lots of hugs.


----------



## Pixiedust22

Thanks everyone for your kind words. :hugs:


----------



## Soanxious

My temps have dropped girlies

AF due any moment

No pains/cramps/spotting yet.

HURRY UP NEW CYCLE I WANT A BABY!!


----------



## Wishing1010

I'm sorry pixie, I can't even imagine. :( I hope your AF comes soon and you can work on your rainbow baby soon!!! Lots of sticky baby dust heading your way!!!!


----------



## Ladybirdgb

Pixiedust im so sorry for your loss :hugs: 

Im 13dpo no af symptoms yet don't know whats going on with me mild no not even mild cramps was feeling very nauseous on tues and wed slept loads. still feel a bit today but that maybe due to the vino I had last night still not getting any bfp results just faint frers which im suspecting maybe evaps :shrug:


----------



## Soanxious

have a good day all.. bbl


----------



## Pixiedust22

I hope the faint frers is your bfp! You never know!


----------



## Ladybirdgb

:shrug::shrug:

I don't know pixie im not getting my hopes up tbh will wait and see what happens this weekend I have spent far to much on test lol my dh would kill me if he knew any who we will see I have three tests left and my internet cheepies still to come roll on Monday will be in hiding from the :witch: until then xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ab75

Sorry for your loss pixie, nobody should have to go thru that. Hope you get your rainbow soon xx


----------



## Angelbaby_01

I am so sorry Pixie and feel sad with/for you. I know it can't be easy and hope you will be pregnant with you rainbow soon. Oscar will always look down on you from Heaven and I know he is happy where he is now. Big big big hugs. <3


----------



## Pixiedust22

I was thinking of testing before I try again just to make sure it's negative... would be heartbreaking to get a BFP only to find out it's leftover from pregnancy. Does anyone know how long after you would normally get a BFN?


----------



## Button#

It varies, I'd test every few days or so.


----------



## Pixiedust22

I'll probably test when I'm ready to ttc.


----------



## Rahma

.


----------



## Pixiedust22

Hi Rahma! Did you go through induction and labour as well? I see your angel was born at 17 weeks, so sorry. :(


----------



## jmandrews

8dpo BFN so far. Hope I hope and pray I see that beautiful pink line this cycle :)


----------



## Soanxious

JM keeping fingers crossed :D


----------



## Pixiedust22

Keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## GingerPanda

Good luck, Jm! Hopefully we can be in the same rainbow group for good this time!

AF is here an extra day again. I hope she doesn't stay 12 days like she has my last two cycles. That miscarriage REALLY effed up the only part of my cycle I thought I could count on: That AF would only be here 5 days!


----------



## 3Minions

GP, my 3rd AF was the last wonky one after my D&C before things got normal. Hopefully your hormones have it figured out next month!


----------



## confuzion

FX jm, ladybird, and anyone else waiting to test!

Sorry your AFs are still being heavy GP :(


----------



## Rahma

.


----------



## jmandrews

GingerPanda said:


> Good luck, Jm! Hopefully we can be in the same rainbow group for good this time!
> 
> AF is here an extra day again. I hope she doesn't stay 12 days like she has my last two cycles. That miscarriage REALLY effed up the only part of my cycle I thought I could count on: That AF would only be here 5 days!

That would be wonderful! I really miss being in the October group together :(
Hope AF hurries up! No one wants her to stick around that long. Short visits only!


----------



## Leinzlove

GP: I'm sorry AF is here and being torturous again. Have you gotten any answers?

JM: Hoping your BFP is still yet to come. :hugs:


----------



## Pixiedust22

Hope your AF leaves you alone soon! I hate it when the bleeding just won't stop...


----------



## Ladybirdgb

Rahma so sorry for your loss xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Ginger I hope the witch flys off soooooon xxxxxx

Jm sending you lots of fairydust hope the bfp comes soon for you hun xx

Pixie Fairy dust to you to hun xxxxxxxx

I am currently feeling the onset of the witch I think she will find me soon I tested again today still bfn. I just want her to arrive then fly off again so I can start trying again.

Have a lovely weekend all we will have the bfp soon


----------



## GingerPanda

Thanks, everyone! Hopefully she will listen!

Leinz, nope. Still no results. Getting so impatient now! :coffee:


----------



## Bug222

hi ladies -can I join? I "know" a few of you from various threads. 

I have 1 DS who will be 2 at the end of June and TTC #2. Had my first MC in Feb then a MMC in May- just stopped spotting and now waiting for AF. 

Had an almost positive OPK Thurs afternoon but a negative today. Couldn't BD yesterday as I was working nights so didn't see DH. BD this afternoon but I think it will be too late for this cycle.


----------



## Nikki1979

I am so sorry for your losses Bug222 :hugs: I hope you feel better and get your rainbow baby soon


----------



## confuzion

Hi Bug :hi: and welcome. FX you caught that egg just in time. Sorry for your loss hon :hugs:.


----------



## Leinzlove

GP: When do you think you'll know something? :hugs:

Bug: I'm sorry for your loss. May you find your rainbow super soon. :hugs:


----------



## Pixiedust22

Hi Bug! Sorry for your loss. :(


----------



## jmandrews

OMG MaMa Bears!!! My BFP!!! I am sooooo soooo shocked! I thought I was out. Up until today bfn... I can't believe my eyes! The line showed up right away with no hesitation. I am so nervous. Pls let this be my sticky rainbow. 
It's 5:15am so DH is still sleeping. What a wonderful Father's Day gift I'll be able to surprise him with. 
I'm in a wedding today so not sure how I'm going to keep this secret since I wot be drinking.
Keeping my FX'd you ladies will be joining me!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## jmandrews

Bug I am so glad to see you here! I hope to catch up on a few pages soon. Sorry this wedding stuff has kept me busy. Bridesmaid duties :)


----------



## Pixiedust22

OMG congratulations that's so awesome! Lots of sticky dust coming your way!


----------



## jmandrews

Thank you sending my baby dust to you and the rest of the mama bears still waiting for your rainbows. I seriously feel like this is a lucky and blessed thread.


----------



## Button#

Congrats JM, that's a fab line


----------



## Leinzlove

Wooooooooo! Love that BFP, JM! :) Gorgeous lines! Congrats! <3

Seems to be contagious... everyone feeling out in the 2ww right before gorgeous lines hit!!!


----------



## Renaendel

Hooray JMAndrews! That is a beautiful line! You can always go the club soda with lime route at the bar and take a glass of champagne for the toast, but have DH drink some of it for you. So happy for you!!


----------



## confuzion

jmandrews said:


> OMG MaMa Bears!!! My BFP!!! I am sooooo soooo shocked! I thought I was out. Up until today bfn... I can't believe my eyes! The line showed up right away with no hesitation. I am so nervous. Pls let this be my sticky rainbow.
> It's 5:15am so DH is still sleeping. What a wonderful Father's Day gift I'll be able to surprise him with.
> I'm in a wedding today so not sure how I'm going to keep this secret since I wot be drinking.
> Keeping my FX'd you ladies will be joining me!

I knew it, I knew it! Hehe told you so! Congrats hon!! What the EDD?


----------



## Bug222

Thanks ladies xxx

OMG OMG OMG JM!!! I seriously cried!!! Im soooo happy for you!!!


----------



## Squig34

Pixie & Rahma - so sorry for your losses. Pixie, I've tested positive for up to 6 weeks...

Welcome Bug, and sorry for your losses.

JM- awesome news! Congratulations! That's such a great line! :wohoo:


----------



## confuzion

Happy 8 weeks squig!! How are you feeling?


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Happy 8 weeks squig!! :)


----------



## Squig34

Thanks girls. I'm so-so - I've had some actual red spotting/bleeding, a little yesterday afternoon and then one occasion this afternoon too, about 24 hours later. It's gone pink now but my lower back is quite sore. It has been for days, and might be cos I spent 5 hours in a car today, but obviously combined with the red blood, I'm quite anxious. Plus most of my symptoms don't seem as strong anymore (though that was the case 2 weeks ago too! Except that I was having a little nausea and now I'm not really). I already have a scan booked for Monday so I guess I'll see what's happening then. I don't feel completely despondent, I'm not sure that the baby is actually gone or anything like that, but I am afraid. I don't know that I could cope with another loss.


----------



## Pixiedust22

A little blood doesn't necessarily mean anything... and symptoms can come and go! Good luck for your scan!


----------



## Button#

I had a bit of bleeding around the same time with DS and all was fine. I'll be thinking of you on Monday.


----------



## Bug222

good luck for Monday Squig- with my son I had a lot of bleeding in first tri


----------



## Button#

I've got that AF feeling, think she's going to be here tomorrow.


----------



## ab75

Congratulations jm xx
Hope all is well on mon squig xx


----------



## Squig34

Thanks for the reassurance, ladies. Will let you know how Monday goes!


----------



## Nikki1979

Congratulations JMAndrews - Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months.

Squig - Good luck with the scan tomorrow. I am sure your little baby is fine.


----------



## Renaendel

Crossing my fingers for you for your Monday scan. I want everything to be ok for you Squig.


----------



## Wishing1010

Yay, JM!!!!!!! I knew this was your month!!!!!!! Congrats, Hun!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wishing1010

Squig, thinking of you right now. I'm sorry our minds make us think that blood always equals MC. It's a natural thought after loss(es). FX that your little bean is snuggling in tight! 4 weeks and you are out of the crazy 1st tri!


----------



## Soanxious

:wohoo: JM :wohoo: 

IM SO HAPPY FOR YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :dance:


xxx


----------



## Soanxious

Oh Squig.. now I read that.. I am so hoping its a nothing bleed and that everything will be perfect tomorrow.. maybe its one of those little things what are they called? like a bruise that bleeds now n again but nothing to worry about.. :hugs:


----------



## Angelbaby_01

I am sorry that you got that scare squig and I am thinking of you. Good luck with your scan tomorrow and hope that you will come back with great news. <3


----------



## Pixiedust22

I had a big period-like bleed (enough to think it was my period) just before my BFP and even though it was a loss, it was nothing to do with that, I made it to 21 weeks.


----------



## confuzion

The bleed you describe doesn't sound alarming squig. As long as you are not cramping, it's probably nothing to worry about. I had some spotting with this pregnancy, and at first I freaked out, but then I remembered that I KNOW what a miscarriage feels like, and this one didn't feel like it, at least not yet. Hope it stops and you see a healthy beautiful baby tomorrow :hugs:.

Button - I hope the witch stays away hon. I know I don't have to tell you that feeling like she's coming is a good sign :winkwink:.


----------



## Soanxious

Button what is happening? sorry if you have said.. after weekend away from here im confuddled LOL


----------



## Button#

Thanks confuzion, I've given DH my tests and told him if AF doesn't show to let me have one on Tuesday. Actually feeling a lot less stressed since doing that so may do the same next cycle. I'll just have to cheer on other peoples pee sticks at your party!


----------



## confuzion

Hehe yes. I have to admire other people's pee sticks now too. So we can both be cheerleaders :).


----------



## Soanxious

Oh your brave.. I have 24 tests hidden around the house...in case OH finds some and hides them :rofl:


----------



## Button#

Soanxious - I'm spotting and up until yesterday getting BFNs so pretty sure I'm out. Think I was getting a bit too obsessed with POAS so gave OH custody of my remaining tests just to give me a break from thinking about it. I feel like AF will show up soon.


----------



## Soanxious

Aww hun.. so sorry.... hope :witch: does not arrive though x


----------



## Pixiedust22

Probably a good idea to give him your tests for your sanity's sake!


----------



## Soanxious

>>tests are so hidden I cant seem to find them yet ;) <<


----------



## Squig34

Soanxious - that's hilarious!

Button - sorry it feels like AF is on her way. I hope not :hugs:

Thanks for all of the supportive comments! I'm feeling more positive today (no bleeding) and hopeful of seeing a live baby tomorrow :)


----------



## confuzion

Definitely seeing a baby tomorrow! Can't wait for scan pics!


----------



## Pixiedust22

Do let us know how it goes! :D


----------



## Soanxious

Squig..you will be crying and aww ing and laughing when you see your Lo all nice n healthy tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Squig I agree with Soanxious :)


----------



## jmandrews

Thank you all so much. Sorry I haven't checked in. So busy with the wedding I was in yesterday and then Father's Day today. 
Squig hope everything is ok with baby. Glad you are being seen.


----------



## Button#

I'm officially out. Good luck today Squig!


----------



## Squig34

Well it wasn't good news at the scan; baby had died just after the last scan. Thanks for all your supportive comments nonetheless. I guess the red spotting was the miscarriage trying to start but the progesterone maybe held it off. I'm going in for tablets on Wednesday, but I think that perhaps stopping the progesterone may start things before then.


----------



## ab75

Aaawwwe squig I am so sorry. I really thought/hoped that everything would be ok xxx


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Oh no Squig. I am so so sad for you :( I really thought that this is your rainbow. Will the doctor do testing to see what the problem is? Big big big hugs. <3


----------



## GingerPanda

Squig, I'm so sorry! :cry: :hugs:

Have you done any testing, or will you?


----------



## Soanxious

Oh Squig.. I am ever so sorry sweetheart :( I really am :hugs: xxxx


----------



## Squig34

Thanks ladies. I've had all the standard RM testing and it's all come back negative, although I was being treated for antiphospholipid syndrome because of my history. I didn't get karyotype testing on my third baby I don't think, the hospital seems to have cocked it up but hopefully this time it will be possible. Otherwise I'm going to ask my consultant when I see him on Thursday to refer me for natural killer cell testing. I can't really think of anything else to get tested but I do have a fairly robust immune system, so maybe it will turn out to be something like that.


----------



## Soanxious

Oh I really hope they can find out what it is...and stop it from happening...x


----------



## Renaendel

Ohh squig, this is so unfair. I was hoping even with the bleeding that everything was ok. I am sorry and will be thinking about you. I hope your consultant can run whatever tests you need and find out what is going on.


----------



## jmandrews

So so sorry squig :( such sad news. :hugs:


----------



## Button#

I'm so so sorry Squig.


----------



## confuzion

I was so sure I was going to come back to good news from you squig. And now I can't stop crying about how messed up this world is. You deserved to have this go well and I just don't even know what to say. I'm frustrated and hurt for you. Always here for you if you need a chat. PM me if you need to love. 

I am so incredibly sorry for what you are going through and what's ahead of you. None of it will be easy. But you will get through it because you're strong.


----------



## mommyof2peas

Squig34 said:


> Well it wasn't good news at the scan; baby had died just after the last scan. Thanks for all your supportive comments nonetheless. I guess the red spotting was the miscarriage trying to start but the progesterone maybe held it off. I'm going in for tablets on Wednesday, but I think that perhaps stopping the progesterone may start things before then.

I'm so sorry to read this Squig :( This is not fair.


----------



## Bug222

oh im so sorry Squig xxx


----------



## Pixiedust22

I'm so so sorry to hear that. It's so unfair that it would happen to you again. :hugs:


----------



## GingerPanda

I'm so sorry again, Squig. My heart aches for you. :hugs:


As for me....
I FINALLY got my test results back!

I may have lupus anticoagulant syndrome, a blood clotting disorder. It would cause placental infarction (blood clot in the placenta), causing fetal demise.

My dPT measured slightly high at 1.23, where the normal levels are 0-1.20. Because it's only slightly high, I have to get retested in 12 weeks on August 26th.

It is treatable. If I test positive for it again, I just have to take baby aspirin and daily injections of heparin when I'm pregnant.

It makes total sense to me. Both my losses occurred around the time the placenta kicks in. Both my losses were MMC with a single instance of bleeding 1-3 days before ultrasound showed ceased fetal development.


----------



## 3Minions

Aww Squig, I'm so sorry.

GP, I'm glad you finally might have an answer! How early in to a pregnancy will you have to get tested to see what your numbers are to see if you need those medications?


----------



## GingerPanda

I don't know. My losses were at 8 and 6 weeks. My doc is on vacation, and the nurse couldn't tell me much.


----------



## Bug222

glad you have some answers GP!


----------



## confuzion

Now you have a reason to be more positive with your next pregnancy GP :D. Hopefully soon you will catch hatchling and hold him/her in your arms :cloud9:.


----------



## jmandrews

So glad you have answers GP! Hope this helps lead you to your forever rainbow. :)


----------



## Nikki1979

Glad you got some answers Ginger and also that there are treatment options available.


----------



## Button#

I'm glad you got some answers GP.


----------



## Squig34

Great news to have found a reason and get a treatment, GP! That's also a really effective treatment for that disorder, so you have a super high chance of a successful pregnancy next time, yay!


----------



## GingerPanda

Thanks, everyone!

Now I just have to worry about my insurance covering the heparin. They flat out sent me a letter telling me they wouldn't cover anything fertility-related, even if I would have a miscarriage without it. Not covering Clomid is one thing, that's only a $9 prescription. I have no idea how much the heparin injections are.


----------



## Soanxious

GP I hope you are able to get the injections :)


----------



## Renaendel

Heparin is used for a wide variety of things so maybe your doctor can code it so your insurance has to accept it. I hate that something is wrong, but I am so glad that they may have found out what it is.


----------



## Pixiedust22

It's good they found out what's wrong. Hope you can get the treatment.


----------



## Squig34

What Renae said, get the doc to code it for something different. I hope they will oblige and not try to stand in your way of getting your rainbow!


----------



## Angelbaby_01

I am glad they found the problem GP. I also agree on the different code. It's silly how health insurance refuse to pay for certain things. Like the progesterone is R1200 p/m which will be $110. Not everyone can pay that amount every month for 2 months in a row and I have friends ttc for years that need to use that almost every cycle in hope they get a bfp :( the meds my one dear friend use to ov (not clomid or femara, can't remember the name) is about $60 every month and add that with opks, supplements and hpt's.


----------



## Nikki1979

I also have a mild protein c deficiency. I have an appointment with a hematologist to see what will happen from here. Its very mild so dont know if treatment will be needed but my GP also said that the treatment options are heparin shots. I hope it doesnt cost very much here in Australia. TTC is becoming very costly - I just hope my body did everything the way mother nature intended it to do :-(


----------



## GingerPanda

I totally agree, Nikki! If my body did everything the way it was supposed to, I wouldn't have PCOS, I'd have regular periods, wouldn't need drugs to attempt ovulation, and I wouldn't have a blood clotting disorder making me miscarry!

Everyone keeps telling me, "You're young, just give it time!" Ugh, spoken like a person who doesn't have a single thing wrong with them.


Fertiles just don't understand! :dohh:


----------



## Renaendel

GP, those are the same people who tell same sex couples "you are stressing to much about it, stop trying to control everything, just have sex with your parter and it will happen." :nope: 

Doesn't work that way ladies. Some of us need assistance to make it happen. I am ok with it. I mean I would rather my body worked, but I am alright accepting help.


----------



## Pixiedust22

AFAIK I am personally quite fertile but I have no sex drive so the "just relax and see what happens" wouldn't work for me, I would literally never do it!


----------



## GingerPanda

Renae, right? How do you seriously look a same-sex couple in the eyes and say "Stop trying so hard, it'll happen"? :dohh:

Pixiedust, that is true! Sorry if I offended! I also forgot about people who are asexual. Sometimes it's not that easy, even for people who ARE fertile.


----------



## confuzion

Sorta fertile here too. But my body still sucks.


----------



## GingerPanda

I think with my struggles, I have learned that "getting pregnant" and "staying pregnant" are two different things entirely. I vote for miscarriage to be outlawed. :haha:


----------



## confuzion

I second that vote!


----------



## Pixiedust22

You didn't offend me at all, I was just agreeing with your statement. It's probably easier to be fertile and no sex-drive since you can just put up with it and stare at the ceiling lol. I definitely agree about keeping it...


----------



## Bug222

GingerPanda said:


> I think with my struggles, I have learned that "getting pregnant" and "staying pregnant" are two different things entirely. I vote for miscarriage to be outlawed. :haha:

haha totally agree!! 

I dont know how i would class my fertility.. like confuzion sorta fertile sometimes... took a year to conceive my DS, then got pregnant within a couple months of trying with each of my losses.


----------



## Soanxious

I have been pregnant 5 times since Oct 2013 so that makes me fertile.. but im broken :cry: my eggs are either too old... or my babies keep implanting incorrectly.. so I need help too... hoping I get some help when I get my clotting and antibody bloods back in next few weeks.


----------



## Pixiedust22

Yeah, getting pregnant isn't very helpful if it won't stick... :(


----------



## GingerPanda

Definitely true. :(

Soanxious, I hope the tests can turn up something to help you like my clotting test did.


----------



## Kuawen

Hi ladies. Would it be ok if I joined?


----------



## GingerPanda

Welcome, Kuawen!


----------



## Squig34

Agreed, GP!

Hi, Kuawen!

Soanxious - I wonder if the endometrial scratch would help for you. You probably saw where I mentioned it in my journal, but it can be really successful, apparently.


----------



## Soanxious

Thanks GP I so hope something can be found that can be fixed...

Welcome Kuawen.. sorry for your losses...

Squig I missed that what was mentioned about the endometrial scratch.. do you know roughly what page it is on? will try n google it now... xx


----------



## Soanxious

Wanders back in after googling endometrial scratch

legs crossed




protecting my cervix








clutching tummy







eyes filled up with tears...


Now I know how men feel when they see someone getting kicked in the goolies!!!!!!

ooooooooo



But if it works I will try it.. will ask my consultant when I get my blood results... adds that to her list on laptop ready to ask consultant about...

Thank you I want to try n ask about everything!!


----------



## Kuawen

Thank you for the warm welcomes, ladies :hugs:


----------



## GingerPanda

Just looked up the endometrial scratch. OUCH! :argh:


----------



## Soanxious

Kuawen you so walked in at the wrong time... you must be thinking these women are sadistic!!

My cervix slammed shut when I read that procedure!! its cramping so much as its is so tense!!!:rofl:


----------



## Kuawen

Unfortunately I recently had an endometrial biopsy, so I know all too well how the scratch must feel lol

Owie is right ::crosses legs::


----------



## Soanxious

Faints


----------



## Nikki1979

Welcome Kuawen :flower:


----------



## Soanxious

flat on back drooling from fainting.. :rofl:


----------



## Kuawen

Thank you Nikki :hugs:

Ugh, the witch is knocking on my door :cry: bring on the painkillers...


----------



## confuzion

Hi kuawen :hi:. Welcome! Sorry for your losses and about the witch if she's shown her face :hugs:.

Just looked up the scratch too :shock:. Ouch is right! Is that where they biopsy the lining to check for NK cells squig?


----------



## Bug222

um ouch!


----------



## Squig34

:rofl: Soanxious - I think you should have some tea and cake now to raise your blood sugars after the faint ;)

Confuzion - yes I believe so. Although I'll be getting tested from the biopsy for NKC's, my consultant told me that even if you just get the scratch and don't have it tested, it's beneficial because it provokes inflammation to heal the cut and therefore an immune response and that is enough to change the environment in the uterus and promote implantation (high levels of NKC's hinder implantation). Like anything, it doesn't work for everyone, but it does help many women.

I'm just not thinking about it!! But one of the girls on the RM forum had one, and lived to tell the tale. She didn't say it was really painful, but maybe she didn't want to put anyone off! :wacko:

Kuawen, sorry the witch is imminent.


----------



## Soanxious

kuawen sorry :witch: has arrived.. but PMA for this new cycle and focus on a BFP :D

Squig I actually did feel funny. so I had a spoonful of nutella and some Ribena and I fell asleep... trying not to think about it but will ask my consultant when I see her in a few weeks.. EEK! I am willing to try ANYTHING to get a bring home baby!!


----------



## Kuawen

My experience with the biopsy wasn't excruciating. But the office I go to numbs the cervix as part of the procedure, which I understand is the most painful part? I felt mildly crampy for a few hours and then it stopped. It wasn't as painful as HSG's are for me. But I did need to squeeze the nurse's hand for a few seconds.


----------



## GingerPanda

I don't think implanting is an issue for me, but I would totally do it if they told me it might help!


Bah, I got clumsy cleaning swords and cut my thumb on a dagger. I blame that it was hubs's dagger and not mine. :haha:


----------



## Kuawen

Ouch! lol yea I've got a witch king sword that has tasted blood far too many times. That bad boy just stays on the wall, now.


----------



## GingerPanda

Sounds like hubs's black-bladed 2-hander!


----------



## Pixiedust22

Welcome Kuawen!

WHY DID I GOOGLE THAT? *legs crossed tightly together* If you're getting that done, I REALLY hope it helps! Squick!


----------



## Bug222

6dpo- really gassy, tired and moody... a great combination lol getting occasional cramps low down. My temp this am totally confused FF- not it says it can't accurately detect ov. I was pretty sporatic with temping so there are lots of blanks and the 23 days of spotting/bleeding didn't help when my cycles were pretty much always 25 days before MC. FF has been telling me AF is due the next day for a week now lol.


----------



## lesh07

Hi ladies just giving an update. Not really tried this month only dtd twice and not really monitored when i was fertile so don't expect a bfp again this month. We are now in 15 month ttc and 7th months since miscarriage, I can't believe I would have been due in 7 weeks. :( All my friends keep announcing there pregnancies which is making it alot harder as I am not even pregnant again yet. Happy for them but sad for me. :(


----------



## Soanxious

Lesh im with you there.. its heartbreaking.. my first baby I mc was due last Tuesday... :cry:

Oh and I came home to this from my consultant :( gutted.. I wanted a yes we can fix u with an injection letter!!!
 



Attached Files:







letterfromhospital.jpg
File size: 42.9 KB
Views: 13


----------



## GingerPanda

Oh no! Looks like a run of bad news here!

:hugs:

Due dates and unclear test results suck!


----------



## Soanxious

Thanks GP... im trying to stay optamistic.. so wanted to get a we can fix you letter.. maybe the next test will show something that can be done..as I will be 6 weeks off aspirin by then...im also going to ask for the Endometrial scratching (faints)


----------



## Kuawen

:hugs: I'm so sorry ladies. I'm going to a birthday party tomorrow for a little girl born the day I had my first MC. I'm ashamed to say that I've no idea when my subsequent MC's would have been due, it just hurts too much to keep track of them anymore. But to look at this little girl turning one year old makes me feel like I'm looking at what could have been. And unfortunately I'm good friends with her mom, so it would be really rude of me not to at least show up. I'm feeling strong about it today, but hopefully that carries through to tomorrow.


----------



## Soanxious

My march pregnancy was due Christmas Day.. that will be a bad one :(


----------



## Squig34

No need to be ashamed for not keeping track, Kuawen, you have to deal with things however best helps you cope. But I hope you get through the party ok. Thanks also for the reassurance that the scratch isn't SUPER painful!

Soanxious - I think it's definitely worth trying anything that might give you a chance. And of course you can then use it to emotionally blackmail your child forever because of all you went through to get him/her ;) I hope though you can get it and are pleasantly surprised at how not-painful it is!

Bug - meh for the uncertainty. I hope it's cos your body is growing a little bean :)

Lesh - sorry it still hasn't worked for you, but 7 months isn't that long. I hope you will be able to make your own announcement soon.

GP - I am always amused at the things that are a standard part of your life - "just cleaning my swords today, ladies" ;) Handy to have in case of intruders though!! Hope your cut heals quickly.


----------



## Pixiedust22

Sorry to hear about the anniversaries coming up... I got a while until mine (October) but not looking forward to it... hope we're all pregnant before any more anniversaries!


----------



## GingerPanda

Squig34 said:


> GP - I am always amused at the things that are a standard part of your life - "just cleaning my swords today, ladies" ;) Handy to have in case of intruders though!! Hope your cut heals quickly.

You would think so, but most intruders around here have guns! It's like cheating. What happened to the good old days when battle was a skill, rather than point and click? I imagine it would deter someone who could look in and see weapons on the wall, though. :haha:


----------



## lesh07

Thanks girlie's. i just feel really down at the min thinking of all the things that I should have had by now (i.e...All baby furniture, baby clothes, baby shower) Just is annoying after a while. 

So sorry soanxious...Hope your get the answers you are after soon. x


----------



## Pixiedust22

Sorry you're feeling down lesh... it really sucks when you think about where you should have been. I'm going away to see my family tomorrow, was really looking forward to showing my bump off, now I'm going bumpless...


----------



## GingerPanda

:hugs:


----------



## Bug222

sorry your didn't get any answers soanxious xxx

seems like it is a hard time right now or a lot of us- sending you all love and peace (and of course sticky baby vibes!)


----------



## confuzion

Big hugs lesh and soanxious :hugs:.

Kuawen - yeah I get that 'what would have been' feeling every time I see my nephew who was born in Feb (due date of my 1st pregnancy). It sucks. So nice of you to go for your friend. I hope it's not too hard on you :hugs:.


----------



## Renaendel

It sounds like a rough day for everyone here. Kuawen, I am glad you are feeling strong today, I hope your party is manageable and there are plenty of adults to hang out with. Soanxious, I wanted this to be an easy answer for you. So in 6 weeks they rerun your tests and then are you going to continue on the high dose folic acid as well? Lesh. I really do hope your two beddings did it for you. Bug, thanks for the wishes and fx. I am glad we all have each other. 

GP, I swear when you said point and click, all I could think of was that if I could fight with my world of warcraft prowess intruders wouldn't stand a chance! First medicated cycle after uterus fix and I am a little nervous. We have spent so much time trying to get pregnant again. I don't even know if I have what it takes to keep a pregnancy viable past the first trimester. :shrug: I guess I should save that worry for if I can actually ever get pregnant again. :)


----------



## Pixiedust22

But Renaendel, no one likes a clicker in world of warcraft. :p


----------



## Soanxious

Squig34 said:


> No need to be ashamed for not keeping track, Kuawen, you have to deal with things however best helps you cope. But I hope you get through the party ok. Thanks also for the reassurance that the scratch isn't SUPER painful!
> 
> Soanxious - I think it's definitely worth trying anything that might give you a chance. And of course you can then use it to emotionally blackmail your child forever because of all you went through to get him/her ;) I hope though you can get it and are pleasantly surprised at how not-painful it is!

Squig I hope I get the chance to tell another child how much I wanted them and went through to get them... and blackmail them :haha: I am willing to try anything. I hope you are resting and getting pampered...x



Pixiedust22 said:


> Sorry to hear about the anniversaries coming up... I got a while until mine (October) but not looking forward to it... hope we're all pregnant before any more anniversaries!

I hope you manage to ride the rough time ahead smoothly.. I had a loss due oct too.. thats the thing with getting pregnant one after another.. seems to be a never ending thing.. I get 2 months off now.. as I never got pregnant nov and dec last yr...I hope we all get our rainbows too :)



lesh07 said:


> Thanks girlie's. i just feel really down at the min thinking of all the things that I should have had by now (i.e...All baby furniture, baby clothes, baby shower) Just is annoying after a while.
> 
> So sorry soanxious...Hope your get the answers you are after soon. x

It is a horrible time of year :( we just have to ride it out :( hope you feel a little better soon.. I had my mini breakdown 2 weeks ago. And thanks I hope to get some answers or help soon.. hope you do too :)



Bug222 said:


> sorry your didn't get any answers soanxious xxx
> 
> seems like it is a hard time right now or a lot of us- sending you all love and peace (and of course sticky baby vibes!)

 I hope we all get some answers  soon.. hope you do too :)




Renaendel said:


> It sounds like a rough day for everyone here. Kuawen, I am glad you are feeling strong today, I hope your party is manageable and there are plenty of adults to hang out with. Soanxious, I wanted this to be an easy answer for you. So in 6 weeks they rerun your tests and then are you going to continue on the high dose folic acid as well? Lesh. I really do hope your two beddings did it for you. Bug, thanks for the wishes and fx. I am glad we all have each other.
> 
> GP, I swear when you said point and click, all I could think of was that if I could fight with my world of warcraft prowess intruders wouldn't stand a chance! First medicated cycle after uterus fix and I am a little nervous. We have spent so much time trying to get pregnant again. I don't even know if I have what it takes to keep a pregnancy viable past the first trimester. :shrug: I guess I should save that worry for if I can actually ever get pregnant again. :)

Thanks Ren.. well the tests are 6 weeks apart so I am getting the 2nd one done on 2nd July that will be 6 weeks since the last test.. they compare them... so all depends what they say then.. im hoping to get a bfp by then...im like you..not only worrying about getting past the chemical stage and 1st trimester but also will I get pregnant again as I didnt last cycle :(

hope everyone of us gets our rainbows like the other girls.. its our turns now :hugs:


----------



## GingerPanda

Pixiedust22 said:


> But Renaendel, no one likes a clicker in world of warcraft. :p

No one likes World of Warcraft!

Oops, did I just type that? I mean. I totally have a level 78 human paladin! (That I haven't played since Cataclysm came out because WoW sucks!)

Might I suggest Elder Scrolls Online? :haha:


----------



## Renaendel

GingerPanda said:


> Pixiedust22 said:
> 
> 
> But Renaendel, no one likes a clicker in world of warcraft. :p
> 
> No one likes World of Warcraft!
> 
> Oops, did I just type that? I mean. I totally have a level 78 human paladin! (That I haven't played since Cataclysm came out because WoW sucks!)
> 
> Might I suggest Elder Scrolls Online? :haha:Click to expand...

Wildstar! Looks amazing. Pixie, I promise I have everything keybound. :rofl:


----------



## GingerPanda

I would also like to check out Wildstar, but hubs has no interest. :haha:


----------



## Squig34

:hugs: Pixiedust

Renae - it will happen. Soon. There was no room for a baby with that big fibroid and now your little one will have all the space he or she needs. :hugs:


----------



## Nikki1979

My niece was born on the due date of my first miscarriage (she was born 2 weeks early). Whenever I see her, I always think this is what my child would be doing. My second was due on hubbys birthday :(

I have decided to get a charm bracelet with the birth month of my current family and all the angel babies I have.


----------



## Pixiedust22

That's a really sweet idea Nikki. :)

I don't really play any MMOs anymore, got bored with them. Can't wait for Dragon Age Inquisition to come out though. :D


----------



## Renaendel

Squig34 said:


> :hugs: Pixiedust
> 
> Renae - it will happen. Soon. There was no room for a baby with that big fibroid and now your little one will have all the space he or she needs. :hugs:

Yup, removing the four polyps helped a ton. She just put me on an extra 3mg of folic acid a day to counteract the lack of absorption from my CD. 2dpo hopefully isn't too late. Well if it doesn't work this month then I know next month I'll have a fantastic background level.

Nikki, I really love the idea of the charm bracelet.


----------



## Leinzlove

I'm so sorry ladies! No one should ever have to experience all this rain... Its time to see those RAINBOW BFP's... past time.

Lots of :hugs: and STICKY :dust: to all! :hugs:


----------



## confuzion

I just want to say, I love you ladies! When I started this group, I was going through some of the most difficult things of my life. And you all helped me through it.

Group hug!

https://media.tumblr.com/b3e7b9c638f0ed4daa6341df21e0a127/tumblr_inline_n59t50X9bX1qduv3x.gif


----------



## Leinzlove

So sweet as usual... C! :) Awwwwwwwwww


----------



## GingerPanda

<3:hugs:


----------



## Renaendel

:cloud9::hugs::cloud9:


----------



## Nikki1979

A big bear hug :hugs:


----------



## Kuawen

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Pixiedust22

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

I won't be around for a while as I'm going away and probably won't have internet. See you all in a bit! Hope I come home to a lot of bfp announcements! :D


----------



## Squig34

Hope you have a good trip, Pixiedust!

Nikki - if you're on facebook, there is a group on there called I am Mother to an Angel and it does lots of keepsake things for angel babies, if you're interested. You can also get things that are I am Daddy to An Angel.


----------



## Wishing1010

Ladies :( many hugs to you all. I'm sorry for the bad news and dates upcoming.


----------



## Bug222

what a sweet idea Nicki!! I have a pandora bracelet and was thinking of getting a charm for my angels. One was due in Oct and the other in Dec. 

*hugs* confuzion- you are such a support to so many women!

Have a good trip Pixie

9dpo today... might test tomorrow.. I usually have a 10 day LP so who knows. Temp is still high, lots of intermittent cramping and extreme exhaustion.


----------



## Leinzlove

Exciting Bug! Can't wait for you to test! :)


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Nicki, I bought a charm bracelet for mothersday. I use it for my angels babies and added something for DD. Will do the same when this baby is born.


----------



## Nikki1979

Squig - I joined the group, just awaiting confirmation. 

Angel - thats awesome, I am thinking of getting a pandora bracelet and then adding the charms one by one. 

What bothers me most about losing my babies is thinking that it was my body that made it happen. Its is sad to think that as a mother, I should be protecting my baby but because of my thyroid and blood clotting issues, I end up harming my babies. I know its not my fault but sometimes I just get frustrated with my body :(


----------



## Squig34

Nikki, I know how you feel but it really isn't your fault. Your instinct is still clearly to protect and I'm sure you do a great job with your son! But you are trying to sort out this problem to protect your future babies too. It's so sad this has to happen to any of us, but it's not a choice that you've made :hugs:


----------



## Nikki1979

Thanks squig :hugs:


----------



## Pixiedust22

Agree, you didn't choose any of this! 

(I found some Internet on my trip :D)


----------



## Bug222

AF arrived this am :(


----------



## Renaendel

Sorry Bug. :(


----------



## Nikki1979

I am so sorry bug.


----------



## confuzion

Ugh. Sorry Bug. I hope this new cycle is normal and is the one!


----------



## Bug222

So this am i was sure AF had started.. brown mixed with pink... then the rest of the day I have just had a little brown every once in a while... so frustrated! Just show if you are going to witch!!!


----------



## Squig34

Bug sorry AF arrived :(


----------



## lesh07

Sorry bug. :( Hugs. xx

Just noticed confuzion your due date is my little ones birthday. x


----------



## Wishing1010

Bug, I hope AF makes up her mind!!!


----------



## confuzion

That's nice. Hope I get a little one on that date too :) How are you doing lesh?


----------



## lesh07

Okay thanks confusion. Really wanting another bfp now as so many of the ladies I have started out with since my loss are all pregnant again, I want to join the rainbow group. :(

It's been 15 months now in total and got a funny feeling I am not pregnant again this cycle. Got some tests that should show up today. But I have those af feelings. I have ordered some ovulation tests again though as it's been 3 months since I did any so hoping that will help. x


----------



## Nikki1979

February is a great month for babies..I am biased coz my little one was born on feb 22nd :haha:


----------



## Wishing1010

Oh wow, if I conceive this cycle, my LO would be due the day after my birthday based on LMP!! And on Friday the 13th too lol


----------



## Soanxious

*Nikki my daughters b/day is 22nd Feb too 

Lesh... I so hope you are pregnant soon. xxx*


----------



## Renaendel

I am sorry you are so down about it. It isn't easy when you hit those higher numbered months when ttc. We will get into that rainbow pregnancy group lesh, mark my words.


----------



## Pixiedust22

Sorry about AF :(


----------



## confuzion

I'm sorry it's taking so long for you lesh. I know the frustration when everyone is suddenly getting BFPs and you start to feel left in the dust. But I agree with Ren, you will get that rainbow. There is no doubt of that.

My first pregnancy was due February 22nd. I was so naive then. Sigh.


----------



## Button#

My LO has a February birthday as well.

Sorry you're feeling down Lesh. You'll get that rainbow.


----------



## lesh07

Cheers ladies....we'll tested and bfn. Guess that certain I will be in for another month, month 8. :( same stage I got pregnant with my last lo before the loss. Xx


----------



## Nikki1979

Lesh - I hope you get a sticky bfp soon. I was ttc buddies with some ladies when I joined bnb and I m the only one who hasnt managed to get a sticky bfp. Some hv given birth and some are over 30 weeks pregnant. I am confident that we will both hv our rainbow babies soon. Lots of hugs to you.


----------



## Leinzlove

I'm sorry BUG! This brand new cycle is bringing you a gorgeous rainbow. :hugs:

Lesh: I'm so sorry... Can't wait for it to happen... AND NOW! :hugs:


----------



## mommyof2peas

Each month that goes by you loose a little more hope. I get it :( With every mile stone the group I was in hits, the more I get sad and upset. Im in my TTW and I just want to test and get it over with! THe waiting is the worst!


----------



## Leinzlove

Mommy: Your chart is looking lovely... This month that rainbow is cooking! <3


----------



## mommyof2peas

I sure hope so :) Im surprised how pretty it looks. I really really hope if means something.


----------



## Renaendel

That looks like a great bfp chart!


----------



## Bug222

Arg.. back to just light spotting?!?! Its now been three days of on/off spotting- a small amount of red this morning then back to spotting... Is this normal for the first post MC AF? It didn't happen with my first loss but that one was a lot earlier...


----------



## Ladybirdgb

My first period after my miscarriage was possibly just as heavy as my miscarriage for two days then just light bleeding. We are all different tho:shrug:


----------



## Soanxious

*meh!!!! between we had a few very hot nights last week and I had drinks on 2 nights my temps were up and now I ov I think I am 3dpo due to creamy cm day after pos ov pos saliva pos dip. and FF are not giving me crosshairs.. so Im thinking 3dpo but because we have summer and hot nights were before I ov its not giving me the crosshairs.. meh! nothing I can do about that..

hope everyone gets af soon if ur wanting it and bfp's if ur in your tww.. im honestly changing my frame of mind regarding ttc.. i've done all I can do and thats it.. where as before I would constantly worry and have a go at myself for not BD enough.. even if I had BD the day after I thought i ov it would of been no good as I had creamy cm and its not  friendly.

[email protected]!!*


----------



## Ladybirdgb

So I know the feeling re trying to be more relaxed re bd I wanted to kill my poor dh on Tuesday night because he was to tired to bd poor thing I had jumped on him every day since Friday lol I need to chill out

I am sooooooo warm at the mo cant even take my temp as my digital thermometer has gone funny keeps telling me im hypothermic tried to take my daughters temp to, to make sure it was just me and she is a lot colder lol


----------



## Squig34

Bug - after my mmc's in particular, I spotted for about 3 days before AF started proper.


----------



## Button#

Ok very strange, I've just started spotting. I usually spot during the TWW due to my cervical abrasion but I'm only on CD11 and not expecting to OV until Monday. I've been taking epo, pregnacare and omega 3 and drinking raspberry leaf tea this cycle, can any of those make you O early?


----------



## Soanxious

*epo will give u nice ewcm.. pregnancare nope.. omega 3 nope.. none of those will induce ov... I thought raspberry leaf tea was for later stages of pregnancy to induce labour? my daughter took it 2 weeks before due date... is that new to you?*


----------



## Button#

I googled it and found people saying rlt had made them O early. I read somewhere drinking it was supposed to help the uterine lining if you drink it between AF and O. I'm going to temp in the morning as that should give me an idea about whether I've OVd or no. I was going for the relaxed approach this cycle and this has thrown me a bit but never mind!


----------



## Pixiedust22

The relaxed approach does sound like a good idea... Dunno if I can manage it though! Waiting is hard. Sounds like you guys have the right idea even if it doesn't always work...


----------



## Renaendel

I tried drinking RLT until ovulation this month for the first time. This is the one I used as the rest of the teas were artificially flavored.

https://www.yogiproducts.com/products/details/womans-mother-to-be/

I am going to have to get a new box though because my husband has been stealing it as he likes the flavor.


----------



## Button#

Tell him to get his own Renae!


----------



## Soanxious

*[email protected] stealing it 

it don't sound tasty to me... maybe im just fussy..*


----------



## Button#

It's not as bad as I thought it would be but I wouldn't choose it over a normal cuppa.


----------



## Soanxious

*I like the twinnings fruity tea... if its like that im fine.. if its like camomile or green tea then nope *


----------



## Squig34

I've heard that RLT is ghastly, but can't help you on whether it affects o, Button. I hope you got plenty of BD in anyway, just in case you're early.


----------



## Nikki1979

I was ttc buddies with one girl who had a thin uterine lining. She conceived in the cycle she started taking Raspberry tea. She said she took it to make the lining thick.


----------



## Wishing1010

I drank fertilitea (it's a mix of herbs and has Vitex in it). It was really great for my cycles! It was Just hard remembering to drink multiple cups of it a day, especially if I got busy at work. I like decaf green tea and also unsweetened black tea. I haven't been drinking much though, just a cup here or there. :)


----------



## Soanxious

*i drink gallons of Water... then Ribena, then more Water... now and again a black coffee.. maybe once every 6 weeks..*


----------



## confuzion

I always drank RLT from AF to O. I grew to love the taste and hated having to stop come the tww lol. My husband drank it with me a few times too. I miss it...

I drank a few different brands. The yogi brand was one. Also one by Traditional Medicinals, and another by Alvita. All tasted the same to me. I think Alvita was my favorite because it tasted the strongest.


----------



## Renaendel

I have been staying away from green teas as I believe they can lower your absorption of folic acid.


----------



## Button#

Took my temp this morning and it was a pre o temp so I'm now thinking either the rlt or epo has upset my cervical abrasion. I'm going to stop the rlt as I'm not overly worried about my uterine lining as they said it was nice and thick when I had scans with the one I miscarried.


----------



## lesh07

Well ladies I am due on today and still getting bfn's. So just waiting for the witch to arrive. It has become the norm to be a couple of days late. On to month 8 after miscarriage. :(


----------



## Button#

I hope cycle 8 is your lucky one Lesh.


----------



## Soanxious

*Aww lesh hope this new cycle is the one!!*


----------



## confuzion

Hugs lesh. Hope that it turns around and you actually get a BFP. And if not then hopefully July is your lucky month :hugs:.


----------



## GingerPanda

Did AF show, Lesh?


----------



## lesh07

No af yet ginger but still negs. :( Thanks ladies. I really wish I was one of the lucky ladies that have had there bfp a few months after the lost of there angel. Month 8 was the last time i conceived. :( xxx


----------



## GingerPanda

I wish you were one of those lucky ladies, too! And I wish I was one of those lucky ladies who ovulate and don't have blood clotting disorders that kill babies.

I have a feeling today is going to drag because I might actually hear from my doctor tomorrow. I am going to be so upset if I don't get to talk to him!


----------



## Button#

Hope you get to speak to him tomorrow GP.


----------



## Button#

I'm coming up to O. Got the darker OPK today, hopefully it should be positive tomorrow and O by Wednesday
 



Attached Files:







b47c3f5e-e999-48c6-8e00-865ae15d6096.jpg
File size: 64.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Pixiedust22

Good luck with the doctor! 

O sounds nice... Can't wait for it!


----------



## Soanxious

*I would test 12 hourly now.. GL  *


----------



## GingerPanda

Good luck!


----------



## confuzion

:hugs: to lesh and GP. I wish we were all lucky ladies who didn't have to go through all the crap that we've gone through. I always jealous of the naive and oblivious when it comes to pregnancy and miscarriage.

Hope you hear from your doc tomorrow GP.

Yay button keep us posted! Hope you're doing lots of BDing!


----------



## lesh07

Well still no af....I hate being late when I am not pregnant. x


----------



## Pixiedust22

As long as you're late you still hold onto the hope despite bfns. Sometimes it's easier if you can just start over.

Someone on fb announced she's pregnant with baby #3. I should be happy for her of course but it just hurt to see. Ugh!


----------



## Button#

Sorry Lesh, hope you get an answer one way or another.

Pixie- that must have been hard. It sometimes feels like everyone has announced they're pregnant since my mc or had a baby.

I haven't had a resounding positive like I thought I would. Took this at 11.30 so earlier than normal.

https://i267.photobucket.com/albums/ii298/Lucy25-07-08/Mobile%20Uploads/256f0d5a-15fb-4f04-aba5-f4a54c950831.jpg

I've got 1 OPK left for tomorrow. Getting EWCM for the first time though!


----------



## confuzion

It's very close though button!

Sorry pixie. Pregnancy announcements are the worst. They're hard for me even while pregnant.

Lesh - keep us posted. Hope the witch is staying away for he best of reasons.


----------



## GingerPanda

One of my Facebook acquaintances just announced she is 8 weeks pregnant with her husband. She was still in a committed lesbian relationship (they were engaged and planning their wedding!) when I started TTC. Talk about a slap in the face.


----------



## ab75

12 week scan today, so scared, nervous, feel sick with worry!!


----------



## lesh07

Well ladies Af showed up yesterday so officially in my 8th month ttc after my loss. I fell pregnant in the 8th month last time so hoping I will again. xxx

Hope it goes smoothly ab75. xx


----------



## lesh07

Hugs ginger. xxx At least we are still together. The long awaiting ones. Now in my 16th month. It took 2 and a half years with my last so I know how you feel hun. xx


----------



## Wishing1010

ab75 said:


> 12 week scan today, so scared, nervous, feel sick with worry!!

FX for you, Hun!!!!! All will be perfect <3


----------



## Wishing1010

Well, I finally think I am 2 dpo! Woo, now waiting time!


----------



## ab75

Sorry af came lesh.
good luck wishing.
hope all you ladies don't have to wait much longer on your bfp's xx


----------



## Button#

Good luck ab, good luck wishing and good luck Lesh for lucky cycle number 8!

I'm getting OV pains so hope my OPK is positive because it's my last one! I need to order some more off amazon.


----------



## nugget80

Still here and still lurking about... feel just about ready to givr up though. Its been almost 2 1/2 years since we started ttc #2 (my 4th) and apart from mmc in nov last year, no luck. Can't help feeling its not meant to be. Still new (ish) job keeping me busy and counting the days til holiday (19 I think) :)


----------



## Button#

Ok here's my last one. I'm not buying these ones again, the dye is always on one side of the line.
 



Attached Files:







a4760c00-787a-4105-ba89-27cee64bc202.jpg
File size: 106.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Bug222

hope you had a great scan Ab!!!


----------



## ab75

Bug222 said:


> hope you had a great scan Ab!!!



Spoiler

scan was great thanks. Got moved forward 3days xx


----------



## Squig34

FX Button and Wishing!

Yay for a great scan, Ab!

:hugs: GP. But I think that with your new protocol against the blood clotting, you have a GREAT chance of a take home rainbow the next time :) Oh and I discovered that there's inositol in the B Complex I take. I'm convinced that vitamin helped me get pg, but maybe it was the inositol! I wouldn't have even noticed if it weren't for all the useful info you posted about it :)


----------



## Button#

Fab scan pic ab!


----------



## Pixiedust22

Lovely scan pic... So glad you got your rainbow. :D


----------



## Soanxious

*Ab im so happy for you!!!!! xxx*


----------



## Leinzlove

Yay AB!!! Beautiful baby! Happy you had a great scan! :)


----------



## Bug222

Awes great scan picture!!!!! :) :) :)


----------



## Renaendel

Beautiful scan Ab.


----------



## Wishing1010

nugget80 said:


> Still here and still lurking about... feel just about ready to givr up though. Its been almost 2 1/2 years since we started ttc #2 (my 4th) and apart from mmc in nov last year, no luck. Can't help feeling its not meant to be. Still new (ish) job keeping me busy and counting the days til holiday (19 I think) :)

Don't give up hope :hugs:


----------



## lesh07

Great scan ab75...Xx

So sorry nugget. I know where you are coming from my 4th took 3 years to conceive and 2 1/2 yrs to conceive my 5th and already into my 16th month so got a feeling i still have a long wait. xxx


----------



## Kuawen

Hey all sorry for being so quiet. I tend to go back to lurking after AF. I'm just waiting for O; I've got 2 faint second lines on OPK's but that could go on for practically a week before I finally O. Just to be on the safe side DH and I are BDing EoD but I've got the feeling O is going to come right in the middle of the holiday weekend when there's tons of family over and no chance to BD :growlmad:


----------



## Renaendel

How long has it taken you ladies to start AF again after an early chemical pregnancy? I lost my lines four days ago. I really thought I would start sooner than this, but my temps keep going up and spotting is going away. Hubbs and I just really want to get cycle 21 started.


----------



## Nikki1979

With my first loss at 6 weeks - Af started and I still had lines on frer.

With my chemical AF started 3 days after frer was stark white.


----------



## Wishing1010

Renaendel said:


> How long has it taken you ladies to start AF again after an early chemical pregnancy? I lost my lines four days ago. I really thought I would start sooner than this, but my temps keep going up and spotting is going away. Hubbs and I just really want to get cycle 21 started.

But your temps look so good...I can't believe this would be a loss! :(


----------



## Soanxious

*Sorry to hear this Ren 

My af and cycle stayed on time... *


----------



## GingerPanda

Sorry, Ren! :hugs:




I ordered a 1lb bottle of inositol (I'm almost out) and a bottle of Vitex. I'm hoping the Vitex coupled with the inositol will make me ovulate! I really don't want to wait until September!


----------



## Pixiedust22

Sorry Ren. :(


----------



## Nikki1979

I am so sorry for your loss Ren :hugs:


----------



## Button#

So sorry Ren


----------



## Wishing1010

Ugh, I saw your temp drop, Renae; I'm really sorry :(


----------



## Renaendel

We will get through this. My doctor was very positive about things at my ultrasound today. I finally had a line so now we just need to repeat this impregnation without loss. I am half way there.


----------



## Wishing1010

Glad for your positivity! You will have your take home baby soon!!


----------



## Bug222

so sorry Ren xxx


----------



## Soanxious

* Ren xxx


girls need advice... If I stick to FF giving me ov then I am 9dpo and bfn can just be too early...

but if I do by research(opk - saliva - EWCM) then I am 11dpo and a BFN is 99% a real BFN... so what do you think?? here is my chart!! I have put it back to FF chosing my dates and making it 9dpo or do you think it was 2 days before when I had the temp dip???


https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/4d37b4*


----------



## Pixiedust22

Maybe you should test again in a couple of days to be on the safe side?


----------



## Squig34

Sorry, Ren :( AF has never really been delayed for me after any of my losses, maybe a couple of days in the MMCs but the early ones she's come a month later as expected, so I hope that yours does the same.


----------



## Button#

Soanxious - it's very difficult to call, sorry.

I'm spotting so 1dpo and in the TWW. I need to override ff as it's put me at 2dpo because I didn't temp this cycle.


----------



## Bug222

Ren - af wasnt delayed with my first loss but was with my MMC


----------



## Squig34

FX for you Button!


----------



## Renaendel

She came, and is just a little heavier and a little more painful than usual. If I hadn't seen the lines I would have just thought it a bad period. Nothing like the misoprostol or the ectopic for sure. Crossing my fingers this means I can be extra fertile next month. Doctor confirmed I did have two eggies last month at my ultrasound to check my cysts yesterday. I hope that means this next month will be just as good!

So this month is Femara 5mg on CD 3-7, 4000mcg Folic Acid and CoQ10.

Good luck this TWW Button!!


----------



## Wishing1010

FX Renae and button!!!!!

I hope this is your sticky cycle!


----------



## Leinzlove

GP: I hope you don't have to wait until September either. And that the combined Meds bring on ovulation!!! You are getting your rainbow. :hugs:

Ren: I'm so sorry Love... I hate hearing AF was late. But, you are on the right track. Your rainbow baby is coming. :hugs:

Button: So exciting! I hope this 2ww flies.... Eeeek! This month it is! <3

SoAnxious: I'd also wait and test again. FX this is it.


----------



## confuzion

Sorry I haven't been keeping up on this thread as much. Most of you know why. I'll be back on the TTC horse eventually I think. Just waiting for all my test results and waiting to miscarry so we can finally start figuring out our options.

Sorry for your loss ren. But FX for the new cycle. And FX for you too button, wishing, pixie, nikki, lesh, Bug, GP, kuawen and all other mama bears currently trying to make a rainbow!


----------



## Button#

So sorry for your loss confuzion. I hope the test results give you some answers to help you conceive your rainbow


----------



## GingerPanda

Thanks, Confusion! I really can't wait for you to find out your options. :hugs:


I am waiting for AF still. She's officially MIA. Took a $Tree test and got a BFN. I knew I wasn't pregnant (perk and drawback of not ovulating), but I'm hoping the BFN will bring her out of hiding.


----------



## Leinzlove

Confuzion: I can't wait either... You will have your rainbow. 

GP: I wish you were surprised... And it was a BFP! I hope this limbo ends soon. :hugs:


----------



## GingerPanda

Thanks, Leinz!


----------



## Pixiedust22

Sorry Confuzion... :(


----------



## Wishing1010

FX ladies!!!! Many hugs to the losses but know that we will each have our sticky rainbow babies. We just have to hang in there. I know some women conceive easier than others, but as long as we stick together, we will get through this. <3


----------



## laurac1988

Hey ladies.
Mind if I join? Currently waiting for ovulation after my first mc. Was 7+4 but baby was only measuring 5-6 weeks.
Think I know a lot of you ladies already


----------



## GingerPanda

Hi, Laura. Welcome. :hugs:


----------



## confuzion

Laura :hugs: sucks to see you in this part of the forum. But yes you know many of us already. A big welcoming hug to you :hugs:.


----------



## laurac1988

Thanks ladies

https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q568/lauracostello1988/GIF/tumblr_inline_mh8x2mn7zM1qz4rgp_zpsefb0cbe0.gif

Nice to find a safe place xx


----------



## Button#

So sorry for your loss Laura


----------



## Wishing1010

Hi Laura! You look familiar....:) hope you can graduate to the pregnant after loss thread soon!!!


----------



## Leinzlove

Welcome Laura! I'm so sorry for your loss. :hugs:


----------



## ab75

Hi Laura xx


----------



## Bug222

Hi Laura - sorry for your loss

A very positive OPK for me today!!!!!!


----------



## Button#

Good luck Bug!


----------



## Pixiedust22

Hi Laura!

Had Oscar's funeral yesterday... it was so hard seeing the tiny little coffin. :cry:


----------



## ab75

Sorry pixiedust, can't even imagine how hard that must've been. Xx


----------



## Wishing1010

Pixiedust22 said:


> Hi Laura!
> 
> Had Oscar's funeral yesterday... it was so hard seeing the tiny little coffin. :cry:

Oh pixie :( I'm so sorry. I truly cannot imagine how that must feel. Many :hugs: to you. Are you doing okay?


----------



## laurac1988

So sorry Pixie xx


----------



## GingerPanda

Heartbroken for you, hon. :hugs::cry:


----------



## Pixiedust22

Thanks guys... I'm glad we went to say goodbye to him even though it was hard.


----------



## Button#

So sorry Pixie.


----------



## Squig34

So sorry, Pixiedust :hugs:

Welcome to Mambears, Laura!

FX with that OPK then Bug!


----------



## Nikki1979

I am so sorry pixiedust. I cannot even begin to imagine how hard that must be and nobody should ever have to go through that. Life can be so cruel sometimes. Big hugs to you honey.

Bug - we will be waiting out in the 2ww together. I got an almost positive OPK today. 

Welcome Laura :hugs:


----------



## laurac1988

Good luck to those with +OPK!

Got a scan yesterday and they said everything is gone, but HPT is still positive so they've told me to test again in two weeks and I need to go back if it's still +.

I'm still debating about trying this month. I guess we will see how it goes and how we feel when and if the +OPK shows up


----------



## Bug222

*hugs* pixie


----------



## lesh07

So sorry for all the new losses....I am in my 8th month which was the time i conceived last time...Don't think it will be again this month but still. xx


----------



## Leinzlove

Lesh: I hope its this month. :hugs:


----------



## Hayles31

Hi girls , I had a complete miscarriage on the 10th June , first m/c but 4th pregnancy I was in such a state of shock but I guess it can happen to anyone :( still no af and waiting patiently (ish) , had a -hpt 5 days after I stopped bleeding and -blood test 4th July , how long did you all have to wait for af??


----------



## Wishing1010

Aww Hun I'm so sorry. :( I am not sure but I hope it comes soon for you. :hugs:


----------



## Hayles31

It's frustrating , I'm crying all the time this week , my husband is very supportive though


----------



## Wishing1010

Hayles31 said:


> It's frustrating , I'm crying all the time this week , my husband is very supportive though

I can't even imagine, my only loss happened quickly once I started cramping, I lost the baby the same evening. I'm really really really sorry and wish that this process would hurry up for you.


----------



## Pixiedust22

So sorry hayles. :(


----------



## Button#

So sorry for your loss Hayles. I got first AF 28 days after bleeding started.


----------



## Nikki1979

I am so sorry for your loss Hayles. With my first miscarriage I got AF 25 days later and with my second miscarriage, I got AF 28 days later.


----------



## Bug222

im so sorry Hayles xxx AF took 35 days for me (regular cycle is 25 days)

3dpo- got my crosshairs!

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/37265e//thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## Squig34

Sorry for your loss, Hayles. My AFs generally come back around 28-30 days after a m/c (my regular cycle is 28/29 days).

Bug - yay for crosshairs and TWW!


----------



## lesh07

As my due date approaches my heart is breaking all over again. :(

It might have been easier if i was pregnant again but no luck. :(


----------



## lesh07

No strong line on my o test yet either. :(


----------



## Wishing1010

I'm sorry, Lesh. It does get hard when due dates approach but I know you will have yor rainbow soon :hugs:


----------



## GingerPanda

So sorry, Hayles and Lesh. :hugs:

I managed to get pregnant _right before_ my due date with the first pregnancy. Then miscarried again right after. Suuuucked!




AF still hasn't shown. :sulk:

Getting tired of waiting on her, even though I'm kind of glad the two-weeks-on/two-weeks-off thing isn't happening. I was worried I was going to become anemic or something!


----------



## Wishing1010

Hmm...GP, I hope she shows or stays away for 9 months! No more head games!


----------



## Pixiedust22

Sorry GP... I'm waiting for AF too. Does anyone know how long it normally takes after post-labour bleeding?


----------



## laurac1988

So thankful that the bleeding has almost stopped after my MC. As soon as there is no more blood I will do a hpt to make sure it's negative and then on to OPKing...


----------



## Squig34

Sorry Pixie, I don't know :hugs: How are you coping?

GP - so odd. I hope they are able to figure out soon what is going on for you!

Laura - good that the bleeding has almost stopped.

Lesh - due dates are hard :hugs: I don't have any more due dates now til October, when I have two, then Christmas and then January :( I also hope I'm pregnant with my rainbow before that run.


----------



## GingerPanda

I'm sure it's just PCOS shenanigans. I know I'm not pregnant- It'd be a miracle if I was.


----------



## Pixiedust22

AF has come! I'm scared now though. I can't wait to start trying but I really haven't been well since Oscar was born and I'm still on sleeping tablets. I was going to try to come off them this coming week anyway but I'm worried I won't be able to. I need to be off them before I get pregnant again...


----------



## Bug222

so sorry lesh- im not looking forward to the due dates

pixie- could you transition yourself to something to mellow you a little like sleepy tea? Im sorry you are still struggling xxx


----------



## Pixiedust22

I can go to sleep without it but I wake up loads and have nightmares all night. The next day I feel like I haven't slept at all. :( I'll just have to try and see what happens.


----------



## confuzion

Hugs to all of you ladies. Hayles I will add you to the list as soon as I am on a computer. Welcome to the mama bears :hugs:. My AF always came only a few days later than normal in my miscarriage cycles. 

Lesh, GP, pixie - special hugs to you girls :hugs:


----------



## Wishing1010

My AF came too girls. I'm ready to find that witch, and take her butt down so she doesn't come and visit us all!!!

Pixie, I have to take a Benadryl to sleep at night. I can't sleep on nights I have to go to work the next morning. I get stressed out.


----------



## Squig34

Pixie - sorry to hear this. I can understand your desire to start trying again immediately, but on the other hand, you don't have to - please don't be putting pressure on yourself. Maybe you could think about weaning yourself off the tablets this cycle and try next? I'm sorry to hear about the awful nightmares too. Have you thought about seeing someone to talk everything through? :hugs:

Wishing - sorry AF came :( it was all looking so promising.


----------



## Pixiedust22

Ugh - I guess it isn't AF, I bled a little for a few hours and now nothing. This is driving me crazy! :cry:


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

Right ladies im back and ready for action lol, my body is so messed up at the moment though im not sure whats going on, since my mc in November every other month iv had bleeding inbetween my period (usually for a week) and unsure if i ovulate that month! Well this month is that month and iv bled on and off for over 11 days grr! Got a pos opk on CD 34 which was 5 days ago, but started bleeding again yesterday and cramping but not bleeding enough to call it AF yet because usually af starts heavy straight away, but im hoping the bleeding gets stronger today and i can then start charting! But i havent done charting for about 6 years now so no doubt I'll be really confused lol but anyway im hoping to get my BFP on this first month of charting, because this will be my normal month so i should stand a better chance lol!! And if i dont and the following strange month where im bleeding loads inbetween at least if i chart i will be able to see if i am ovulating and if im not ill have to see a dr! Hope your all doing great I'll be sticking around here now im actively trying! Im so excited for this cycle to start!!! X


----------



## laurac1988

Best of luck Charlie 

How long did it take for you ladies to get a negative pregnancy test after natural miscarriage? It's been almost two weeks since I miscarried. The bleeding has stopped but I don't want to take the test and it be positive still


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

Thank you Laura. And im so sorry for your loss, my pregnancy test was negative by two weeks after bleeding had stopped hun, they told me that if it wasn't id have to go back to the hospital. Xx


----------



## laurac1988

Ok. I think I'll do the test in a couple of days and hopefully it'll be negative


----------



## Bug222

i bled for 21 days but had negative tests around the 2 1/2 week point


----------



## Leinzlove

Lesh: I'm so sorry hun. I hope O gets here soon and you get your BFP just in time. :hugs:

GP: Maybe AF has a reason of staying away! Don't stop believing. Human life is a miracle.

Hayles: I'm so sorry for your loss. 

Laura: I bled for weeks and it took over 30 days to Ovulate. That rainbow BFP is coming. :hugs:

Squig: Ofcourse you'll be pregnant before those next dates come around. :hugs:

Bug: Why are you feeling doubtful? Your chart is looking fine...


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

laurac1988 said:


> Ok. I think I'll do the test in a couple of days and hopefully it'll be negative

I hope it is negative for u hun xxx
Well im getting used to charting again id forget everything i knew lol hopefully its all do e the same im taking my temp7am as soon as i open my eyes without sitting up lol the bleeding was definately af as it did get heavier so now on CD3 of my first charting cycle :) xx i need to work out how to share my chart for later on, im not on the website i have the fertility friend app on my ipad, is there a way to get the code to put it in my signature so you girls can help me work out if im charting right? Xx


----------



## Button#

On the app menu there's an option called share/email chart and data. Go on there and you can get the code to put in your signature


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

Thanks hun is it this one? https://fertilityfriend.com/home/512d8a


----------



## Button#

That's it. I can't remember how to put your chart in your sig as a thumbnail but hopefully someone else does. 

I think AF will show tomorrow or Friday. Just trying to work out my battle plan for next cycle. I'm considering temping again and I may try the B50 complex. Can you take it on top of pregnacare? I'm so restless at night and I was a lot less anxious when I took it before.


----------



## GingerPanda

I only know how to do the thumbnail one from the website.


Thanks, Leinz. :hugs: Unfortunately, I've been beaten into submission by my conditions, so I no longer believe in miracles.


----------



## laurac1988

HPT is basically negative for me now. Going to start OPKing from tomorrow. Come on rainbow!


----------



## Pixiedust22

hey laura that's great :)


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

Thank you button#, iv no idea what b50 complex is and I'm not taking anything like preg acre, does it help? Or is it just so its ready for when you do fall pregnant?

Thats great news Laura, and best of luck getting your rainbow xx


----------



## GingerPanda

Feels weird to be excited for a BFN, but I can't wait for you and Amy to get your rainbow, Laura!


----------



## Button#

Pregnacare is just a multivitamin tailored to help with pregnancy, I'm taking the conception version at the moment. B50 complex is just B vitamins but 50mg of each. I tried it before because I have spotting from O to AF and I thought it might help that. It did a bit but O was later so I stopped taking it, but O has been later a couple of times since so it may have just been coincidence. There's B vitamins in the pregnacare as well so wasn't sure if I should take both.


----------



## Button#

Yay for getting back on track to get your rainbow Laura.


----------



## Bug222

great news Laura! 

Leinz- it is just one of those cycles I don't have a positive feeling about. No real major reason- maybe it is just my way of protecting myself. 

Feeling pretty emotional today- was my last day at my current job. I have been there for 9 years. It was a smaller hospital I was working at so our ICU staff really are like a family. Im moving to a bigger center, closer to home.


----------



## Button#

I'm out, CD1 this morning.


----------



## Nikki1979

I am so sorry witch showed up button.


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

Im sorry your out button, good luck for this month! Xx

And i hope you get on well in your new job bug xx


----------



## Ladybirdgb

Hi ladies im looking for a bit of advice 

I have been using clear blue digital ov kits for 3 months and had smiley faces, yesterday I had a smiley face and today nothing.

I know on the pack that it says it highlights what would be the two most fertile days I did a test on weds and it was a big fat O so would that mean that thurs is high LH and I will possibly ov in the next 48 hrs 

In which case when hubby gets home tonight from being away we need to dtd

Sorry if its rambly im just confused lol :haha:


----------



## laurac1988

I would dtd just in case that is the one Hun. And yeah the smiley means you will ov in the next 48 hours 
Good luck x


----------



## Ladybirdgb

Thanks laura :shrug:dont know why they just cant design something that says it clearer or is it just me lol :haha:

I must have been doing it wrong the past couple of months I thought that the smiley said yes your ov now I have actually sat back and read the pack its the warning that your about to ov


----------



## Bug222

10 dpo- BFN :(


----------



## Pixiedust22

I'm officially back in the game! Midwife said we could start trying even though AF hasn't showed. No idea when I'll ovulate but we'll see what happens.


----------



## Button#

Good luck Pixie!

Bug fingers crossed it's just too early.


----------



## Squig34

Sorry AF arrived Button.

Good luck with your new job Bug!

Charlie, good luck.

Pixie - yay for being back in the game and FX for you!

Laura - good news on the neg. Reminded me that I was supposed to test on Friday past - I test positive for a long time. Friday was 4 weeks, I still tested positive after 2 weeks and was meant to redo, but I didn't even have time to get over to the hospital to get their less sensitive 50 tests, rather than my own 10 ones, so I'll probably still be positive. And no AF yet, was expecting her Thursday or Friday. Boo :(


----------



## Bug222

apparently all I needed to do to have AF show up was buy a FRER- spotting started this afternoon- AF should be here in full force tomorrow.


----------



## Pixiedust22

Sorry Bug. :(

Negative on the ov test this morning. It's annoying not knowing when I'm going to ov!


----------



## laurac1988

Having the same problem pixie. Yesterday was of day last cycle but opk is decidedly negative


----------



## Button#

Sorry Bug

Hope you get your positive OPKs soon Laura and Pixie.


----------



## hmmohrma

I found this forum yesterday afternoon, and I read posts all afternoon and evening. My husband and I just started ttc this past month. I am 30 (I know not high risk age yet), but I have always been concerned about my fertility due to several women in my family having issues in the past. Surprisingly, I tested positive several days ago and was over the moon! I took another test two days ago,and the line was lighter. Yesterday morning I woke up feeling crampy, and I started spotting not long after. Full blown bright red and clots came next along with a lot of abdomen and back pain. I am assuming this is a chemical (only because of internet research), but I have a physical scheduled this week where I can get more details. My husband was very excited to hear we were positive, but the loss has not been hard on him. I had a good cry yesterday, and he was very supportive...just not able to relate. I tried to explain to him that I have this constant reminder in the form of pain and blood, but I am happy to know that we are able to conceive. I know there are people who have been trying a lot longer, but we have been together almost nine years and were waiting for the right time. I am so ready now (almost obsessing.) It's been a really strange couple of days. I just knew something was different about two weeks ago and was waiting for AF. It never happened, so I tested when I was two days late. I have this side of me that feels like I'm being dramatic and making this all up, but I just know my body is not having a normal cycle, and I definitely had three bfp that got successively lighter over two days. What is happening now definitely feels different then a regular period. I am new to all of this, and everyone in both of our families have just had surprise pregnancies over the last ten years when they weren't even trying or ready to conceive. I am learning a lot through my research about ttc, but I would feel a little odd talking to these girls that it just seemed to take nothing to become parents. Reading the posts on this forum helped me feel so much less alone, and I would love to have this place as somewhere to have discussions with people who understand my emotions.


----------



## GingerPanda

Welcome hon! So sorry for your loss!


----------



## Nikki1979

Bug - sorry about the spotting :hugs:

Laura - Hope you start getting a second line on the OPKS soon. 

hmmohrma - I am so sorry for you loss :hugs: I hope you will be able to conceive quickly again.


----------



## hmmohrma

I'd like to load an avatar photo, but I can't figure out where to do so. Can somebody point me in the right direction?


----------



## Nikki1979

Click on your user cp ( left hand side on top) and when you come to that page there is a link to update avatar on the left side.


----------



## Bug222

im sorry for your loss hmmorhama


----------



## Button#

So sorry for your loss hmmohrma


----------



## Pixiedust22

Welcome and sorry for your loss


----------



## laurac1988

Welcome  and sorry for your loss


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

Welcome hun and im sorry for your loss :hugs: xx


----------



## Kazy

Hi ladies. Got room for another ttc after miscarriage?? I miscarried in mid June 5 weeks ago today. I am waiting for AF and just started bbt charting so I can know when to expect it to return. My temps are all over the place. Anyone else experience this? I had a dip last Thursday then jump in temp for two days. Now they are low again.


----------



## Pixiedust22

Welcome Kazy and sorry for your loss. :( I don't know about the temps as I don't chart but I'm sure someone will.

Yesterday I only had one line on the opk, this morning there's a faint second line. I hope that means I'm on route to ovulating.


----------



## Button#

Sorry for your loss Kazy, I expect the mc has just made your hormones go a bit crazy. Hopefully your temps will settle down soon.


----------



## Kazy

Thanks ladies. That seems to be the way everything is these days. Just wait. I waited to miscarry naturally, waited to finally stop spotting and now I'm waiting for my period. I'm sure it will level out soon too. Just have to wait a bit longer. :)


----------



## Kazy

Oh and pixie dust I hope you are too. Have you had any luck with opks? I tried those earlier this year and I could quite understand them. I had a positive for 4 days! And I know the test line has to be darker. I had a faint line for almost my entire cycle too. Maybe I should try those again after my cycle gets back to more normal.


----------



## Bug222

im sorry for your loss Kazy- i didn't start temping until a few weeks after my mc- and my temps were all over the place too.. FF couldn't determine an ov date for me despite a pos opk cause my temps were so random.


----------



## Kazy

Bug222 what's FF mean? Sorry I'm new to this! Did you just randomly start AF then?


----------



## Pixiedust22

Well last time I got pregnant the opk was correct (the date I thought I ovulated matched the EDD) but I ttc every other day anyway just to be sure, not just when opk says. :D


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

Welcome kazy im so sorry for your loss :(

Well my first month charting and im already confused, af finished yesterday, just had a bath and whilst sat on side of the bath shaving i noticed things were slippery, sorry if tmi lol and i have loads of eggwhite CM :/ can having a bath cause it iv never noticed this has happened before, surely im not ovulating straight after af finished usually on my good cycle (which is this month) its about 32-36 days long, is there other reasons i can be be getting eggwhite cm? X


----------



## Nikki1979

10/11dpo and bfn :(


----------



## Bug222

FF= fertility friend :)


----------



## Button#

Just decided to 'test' my new batch of OPKs and got a darker line than I was expecting for cd6. I wonder if I'm going to O early this cycle. I'll keep up the OPKs just incase. 

https://i267.photobucket.com/albums/ii298/Lucy25-07-08/Mobile%20Uploads/image-16.jpg


----------



## GingerPanda

Good luck!


----------



## Button#

Thanks GP, how are things with you?


----------



## GingerPanda

Still no AF. Which is fine. I've been super busy with my friend's wedding. I'm a bridesmaid. It will finally be over tomorrow, and I'll be able to donate that terrible dress to someone it will look better on! :haha:

Next week, I'm visiting family in Nashville. I haven't seen my parents in about a year.


Re-testing for LAS is being drawn on August 23rd. I doubt I'll get my results until September.


----------



## Button#

Sounds busy but fun! 

I hope you get your results quickly.


----------



## GingerPanda

Thanks, I hope so too! :haha:

Having some sharp, stabbing pains on the right side now. I bet it's a cyst.


----------



## laurac1988

Hope it's not a cyst Hun. BEHAVE GP'S BODY! 

Am getting some near positive OPKs. Actually a little scared now about trying


----------



## GingerPanda

Don't do anything you're not ready for, Laura. The thought of getting pregnant again after a miscarriage always seems to sound amazing, but when the moment comes, it's terrifying. :hugs:


----------



## laurac1988

Yeah. I'm going to see how I feel but I think we will probably go ahead with it. 
We will wait and see, though. As usual... Haha


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

That opk is,looking good button hope you get a pos soon!

Laura hun i know exactly what you mean, i have wanted to try since i mc in November but the fear of losing another baby half holds you back, but do whatever you feel is right and good luck

Ginger panda i really hope its not a cyst hun, and i hope you get your results quickly!

My opks are getting darker now :) but my temps are all over the place dont know if its normal or not as its my first month charting (last time i charted was about 6 years ago) so its all like new to me again lol here my opk i hope its pos soon but i think about a week ill ovulate


----------



## Button#

Getting close Charlie! My temps were a bit all over the place when I temped a couple of cycles ago. I'm temping again this cycle and they seem a bit more settled. As long as you can pinpoint O it'll be fine. Temping with a toddler is hard!


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

Doesnt help that im not sure if my thermometer is the right kind for temping, its just a little digital thermometer doesnt say anything that i can find about BBT :/ but i dont want to go buy one now this cycle as i started with this one and it says to avoid changing thermometers during cycle and iv been waking up a lot in the night recently, and earlier than im meant to lol x


----------



## Button#

I used a normal digital thermometer and it was fine. I'd say night waking and early wake ups will affect it more. The one cycle I did before I could tell which days LO woke up in the night by the temps. I have just bought a BBT thermometer but I only got a cheap one.


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

Oh great thanks hun, dont know whats up with me recently i never usually wake up in the night maybe its subconscious my baby would have been born last month and its since around that time iv woken up at least twice in the night, or it could be that the weather has been so hot lol, just got a bit of EWCM so getting geared up to ovulate i reckon, but im gutted my OH is working till 1am and then from 7am till tomoro evening so Fridays and Saturdays dont really happen for us in the BD department :( but it was only a small amount I'll still have time hopefully x


----------



## Button#

It would be so much easier if we could decide when we wanted to O! My mums staying next week and I'm hoping I O either before she gets here or when she's gone. Knowing my luck it'll be right in the middle of her stay!


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

Oh no yea that will be awkward right i the middle of your mum staying! Hopefully you ov before or after hun x


----------



## Phoeniix

Hi ladies :)

I'm waiting for a cycle to try and conceive after a m/c :(


----------



## Button#

Sorry for your loss Phoenix.


----------



## hmmohrma

Button - I totally know what you mean. My dad has been staying with us all week. That certainly adds another kink in the baby making chain. :)


----------



## Button#

Parents! Don't they know we're busy trying to make them some grandchildren!


----------



## Squig34

Welcome, Hmmohrma, Kazy and Phoeniix - sorry to hear of all your losses.

Good luck catching the egg, Button and Charlie!

bug - a bit belated now, but sorry AF came.


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

Well i have two conflicting ovulation tests today :/ took them both with the same urine sample, the lighter one is the ov tests i already had and the darker one is my newer ones, i dont know what one to beleive?! My CM is creamy colour but can be stretched about 4cm so dont know whether to mark it down as creamy or eggwhite? Had the same CM yesterday altho it was more clear yesterday and it stretched it didnt stretch as far as today's, so confused lol x


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

Forgot to add the pic of ov tests lol


----------



## Pixiedust22

Ov tests are confusing! I can't work out whether mine are positive or not...


----------



## Button#

That's a tricky one, BD just incase.


----------



## mommyof2peas

I would bd just in case. I also temp just to make sure the OPKs are right. They kinda give you a idea of ovulation, but temping (when done right) will tell you exactly when you o. Good luck!


----------



## Pixiedust22

My test lines were ever so slightly lighter than the control line, but then today it's got faint again... do you think I already ovulated?


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

mommyof2peas said:


> I would bd just in case. I also temp just to make sure the OPKs are right. They kinda give you a idea of ovulation, but temping (when done right) will tell you exactly when you o. Good luck!

I am temping aswell hun my fertility friend ticker if clicked will take you to my chart, but as its my first month charting iv really no idea whats going on lol x


----------



## Kazy

Finally started AF yesterday! First complete cycle after miscarriage. Never thought I'd be so excited to have a period lol. So here we go again.....

I never could figure out ov tests. I don't do them anymore. Now ask me again in a few months if I haven't conceived and I just might be willing to try again. :) I think I may temp this month. Not sure if I'll keep it up. I'm trying to minimize stress.


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

More conflicting tests today, the new cassanovum (wider one) is getting lighter and the proMatris (thinner one) is getting darker, dont know whether to put yesterday's of test as a pos on my chart or not? Getting even more EWCM today and its clear not creamy coloured and stretches a lot more, but my cycle usually about 32-34 days so assumed ovulation wud be in a couple of days :/ but my cycles are never regular so cant say for sure, so by my chart and ov tests would you put yesterday's ov test down as pos on chart? Or leave it blank for now?


----------



## Button#

If you're temping as well I'd leave it blank for now.


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

Well my ov tests today are really pale almost a non existent second line, went from strong yesterday to almost nothing today lol


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

Took another one as didnt get to take a pic earlier of first lot, but heres today so im hoping that pos i had was real and i have ovulated, cervix is a bit lower today than it was yesterday and only a tiny bit of EWCM, mainly sticky so signs lookin good :)


----------



## Pixiedust22

I think I'm going to cautiously assume I ovulated friday/saturday and test two weeks after that. I'll continue to do opks though just in case. It's confusing! :p


----------



## Bug222

charlie I would go with yesterday as positive then :) fx'd for you!

fx'd for you too pixie!


----------



## Button#

Good luck Charlie and Pixie!


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

Hmmm im not sure ovulation is,out the way yet, one iv test getting dark again, but the,other hasnt got anywhere near a positive at all yet this month :/ why cant this all be easy lol my cycle on my good month which is this one is usually around 32-36 days so id assume ovulation wouldnt have happened yet anyway but who knows, charting makes no sense to me yet lol maybe ovulation is still going to happen


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

Pixiedust22 said:


> I think I'm going to cautiously assume I ovulated friday/saturday and test two weeks after that. I'll continue to do opks though just in case. It's confusing! :p

Good luck hun iv got my fingers crossed for you x


----------



## Pixiedust22

So these are my ov tests... I think thursday is the positive one, what do you think?
 



Attached Files:







ov.jpg
File size: 37.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Button#

I agree Pixie


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

Yea id say Thursday is the positive one pixie :) x


----------



## Pixiedust22

Yay! 2WW for me then :D


----------



## Pixiedust22

Now I've got bleeding and cramping. :( I don't understand how this can be AF if I ovulated a few days ago...


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

Oh pixie :( that happened to me last month, got pos opk few days later got af, i dont think im ovulating every other month, this is why iv started charting, started this month so id be used to it ready for next month with is my really messed up cycle. Xx


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

At last!!!! Consistency!! My ov tests both look the same!! That pos one a few days ago was obviously wrong, so would you say these new ones are pos? Or not quite yet? Loads of EWCM and not like the EW iv been getting this is strong stuff lol!


----------



## Pixiedust22

o0oCharlieo0o said:


> Oh pixie :( that happened to me last month, got pos opk few days later got af, i dont think im ovulating every other month, this is why iv started charting, started this month so id be used to it ready for next month with is my really messed up cycle. Xx

Really odd, I don't know what's happening now. :(


----------



## Button#

Sorry you're having a confusing time Pixie. 

Charlie I'd say positive! Get BDing! 

I got a + OPK today so I need to do some stealth BDing as I have my mum staying!


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

Lol oh no button trust it to be while your mum is staying!! Good luck hun xx


----------



## Pixiedust22

Oh haha I don't think I could do it with a parent in the other room! So awkward DX


----------



## Button#

It is awkward but I can't let a cycle go by without trying!


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

Well today's ovulation tests there is no tryin to work out which line is darker! Positive for sure! So that means ovulation tomoro? If so then thats a pain in the butt cos OH will be workin till 1am then back to work for 7am so will be way to tired for BDing! Iv never had such a strong positive,opk before, i got all excited like a kid at Christmas lol x


----------



## Button#

Brilliant OPKs Charlie, I hope O waits until your OH is home.


----------



## Bug222

yup thats a strong pos charlie! hopefully you can be very convincing! lol


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

Lol i doubt it, we went to the cinema last night, didnt get home till late he knew i had pos opks but went to sleep cos he was tired lol so where he goes work tonight i know theres no chance bding now till at least saturday night, as much as he really wants another baby, and it was him wanting me to get pregnant asap after our mc whereas i wasnt really ready straight away, he is very much he doesnt want to 'try' he just wants it to happen, he doesnt really understand that its not always that easy lol so im feeling really deflated now, i was so excited to see them pos tests yesterday and thought we would defo bd last night (especially as we had been out and all my makeup was done for a change lol) we didnt and now i feel my ovulation slot is wasted this month :( xx


----------



## Button#

That's a shame. Maybe you'll be like me and O a bit later and still catch the egg on Saturday.


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

I hope so hun, i had bd the night before so even if i do ovulate today thats 2 days so i could be lucky, doubt it tho lol x


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

Annnnnnd we are back to conflicting opks, think im just going to stop doing them now lol


----------



## Button#

You've had your positive so stop!


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

Lol i know i cant help myself i keep doing them till they are faint, waste of time and money! But thats it no more opks lol


----------



## Bug222

:( aww im sorry hun xxx


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

I mananged to BD last night in the end woohoo lol but Fertility friend put lines in for my ovulation today but it says im 3dpo id have thought i was 1dpo :/


----------



## Button#

FF has given me cross hairs but I disagree! Maybe they'll move them in a few days.


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

Lol theyve set both of ours to 3dpo, i dont agree with mine either i would have said ov yesterday by my strong pos opk the day before, but im no expert so i dont know :/


----------



## laurac1988

Good luck ladies!

+OPK today. Hoping donor can make it tonight.


----------



## Button#

Good luck Laura!


----------



## Button#

Started spotting so that should be O for me. Hopefully my temp will go up more tomorrow and FF will adjust my crosshairs in a few days. My LO has been waking me up early the last few days, he must have known it was around O and decided to mess up my temps!


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

Good luck laura!! 

Lol button LOs seem to know exactly when they can cause the most havoc lol, hope FF places your ovulation in the right place soon


----------



## Bug222

good luck Laura!


----------



## Nikki1979

Good Luck Laura and Button. Hope you catch the eggy this month :)


----------



## laurac1988

Thanks all. Had donation yesterday on first +opk day so fingers crossed!


----------



## Pixiedust22

Good luck for O! My AF has finished so I'm testing again.


----------



## Bug222

should be o-ing in within the next couple of days.. please please please let this be my month


----------



## Button#

Good luck Bug!


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

Good luck bug! 

Fertility friend did change my lines like i thought they would :) im now 3dpo as expected xx


----------



## Button#

Yay! They haven't changed mine but I'm not too worried.


----------



## mommyof2peas

Keep forgetting to check in here. lol 8 dpo nothing on tests.


----------



## laurac1988

Idpo over here 

This is more of a "wait and see" month for me. To is the same cycle that we lost squishy. So I'm just happy that I ovulated and therefore have some idea when the cycle will end


----------



## Button#

Laura - it's nice to have some idea about what's going on. So sorry for your loss.

Mommyof2peas - you're still early!


----------



## Button#

Just googled temp adjuster and if I put in the temp it says it would be if I'd taken my temp at the correct time on CD15 FF would put O at the day I'm 99.999% I O'd on. I might change it.


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

Try it hun see if it changes x


----------



## GingerPanda

Good luck to everyone wherever they are in their cycles!


AF is officially like... more than a month late for me. :haha:

Took another cheapie test (BFN of course) hoping it would make AF start. I also started taking Vitex again. Maybe it will make AF show up eventually!


----------



## Button#

Wow that must be annoying GP. Hope she or a BFP shows soon.


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

Wow a month late!! :( i agree with button hun you should see a dr xx

4dpo for me and my temp has gone below the cover line, my temp was taken 1hr 20 mins earlier than usual, but i thought your temp wasnt meant to drop below the cover line? Or am i wrong about that? Xx


----------



## Button#

That much time difference will make a huge difference to your temp so I wouldn't worry too much about it. 

I think I will adjust my temp on CD15, it will only annoy me if I don't!


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

Thanks hun! Everything has come at the wrong bloody time, bloody kitchen and bathroom been ripped out yesterday to be redone so about 3 weeks of mess around for me now lol got most of my kitchen in my hallway and boxes full of stuff in my living room lol hate living out of boxes but at least it will look nice when its done, plus i woke up yesterday with full blown thrush! I felt it comong on the last few days think its because i changed my fabric softener and i have really sensitive skin i can only have baby stuff or i get thrush :( started the treatment yesterday though so hoping it cLears up fast

I would change it hun and see what happens, i know it annoyed me that my ovulation day was wrong but luckily it changed itself within a couple of days are you thinking your ovulation was on cd 15 hun? xx


----------



## Button#

Yes I think it was CD15 and if I don't change it I'll get all depressed when AF is late and I'm testing BFN or I'll test way to early.


----------



## Button#

I get thrush really easily as well, was really annoying when I was pregnant.

It'll be lovely when your kitchen and bathroom are all finished. Can't imagine having big jobs done on the house with a toddler in it though!


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

Lol she has gone to nanny and grandads today because they are channeling out walls and she is scared of loud noise, yea it is difficult with little ones but iv got most things set up so i can still live half normal lol, when she was 5 months old we moved in here and had to have the whole living room done was without a living room for weeks that was hectic!! Lol xx


----------



## Button#

We did our hallway in February but we were staying at my parents for his birthday so he was none the wiser until we came back and he discovered his blackboard wall.


----------



## GingerPanda

There's no point in going to the doctor. It's only PCOS shenanigans. Honestly, I have enjoyed some time NOT bleeding excessively since the MC in February! :haha:

Even if AF came, I wouldn't ovulate after, so I guess I'm just enjoying the AF-free time! My stupid anti-ovulating body is annoying as always, though.


----------



## kategirl

Can I join in? I'm TTC #2, and just had an early MC during cycle #5 of trying. I'm trying to relax and know it will happen at some point, but the waiting and now the MC have me down and I don't want to get all depressed like I did with my last MC.

Is it okay if I join? I'm on CD #2, really hoping we can get our sticky BFP before my 30th birthday in December which would give us 5 more cycles of trying.


----------



## Button#

Hi Kate, just replied to your post on the SMEP thread as well!


----------



## kategirl

Right now I really just have this deep down feeling like I won't get a BFP until some time next year, or they won't stick. I just have a feeling like it's not going to work. Sigh. It's so hard to relax, especially when you had that hope and then it was lost.

I'm crossing my fingers and hoping that they're right about being more fertile after a MC! I did get a BFP two months after my last MC; I'm really hoping that we have better luck than we have the four cycles before this MC.


----------



## GingerPanda

Sorry for your loss, Kate. You're welcome here. :hugs:


----------



## hmmohrma

Hey Ladies, I told you that when I went back for teacher training week I'd disappear. I have been keeping up with the posts through my email subscription though. DH and I are now on two week wait, but only the first cycle after mc. I'm not feeling too hopeful, but I am feeling a lot better emotionally AND we've had some real fun bding the last few times (thank goodness bc even the thought of it just hurt my abdomen for weeks.). Fingers crossed for a BFP in the next couple cycles so we can have a summer baby and I don't take maternity leave at the end of the school year!

And welcome Kate and sorry for your loss. :(

Dust and stickies to us all!


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

Welcome Kate im so very sorry for your loss xx

And good luck hmmohrma xx


----------



## Bug222

welcome kate- so sorry for your loss

pos opk for me today!


----------



## GingerPanda

Catch that egg, Bug! :spermy:


----------



## kategirl

Fx, Bug!

My emotions keep fluctuating insanely today. At some points I'm fine and cautiously optimistic that I'll get a BFP by the end of the year, at other points I feel like it's a sure thing within the next two cycles and I just can't wait to start, at other points I feel like I'll never get a BFP again and we're better off giving up and just adjusting to just having our DD. Ugh, I hate feeling like this! :(


----------



## GingerPanda

kategirl said:


> Fx, Bug!
> 
> My emotions keep fluctuating insanely today. At some points I'm fine and cautiously optimistic that I'll get a BFP by the end of the year, at other points I feel like it's a sure thing within the next two cycles and I just can't wait to start, at other points I feel like I'll never get a BFP again and we're better off giving up and just adjusting to just having our DD. Ugh, I hate feeling like this! :(

Just take a deep breath. You've got hormones and trauma from the loss. It just happened, after all! :hugs:

From where I sit, you're in a good place. You do have your DD, so you do know you can have children. Of course, I know that losses are still absolutely traumatic, and all the emotions are hardly logical. Losses are still incredibly terrible, even if you do have children. Just remember that you don't have to make any decisions today. Let yourself heal a little first.

Take all the time you need to sort through your feelings. Don't push yourself if you're not ready. We're here if you need to vent. :hugs:




AFM...

I finally stated red spotting after a few days of high doses of Vitex! I had stopped taking it for a while, since friend's wedding was coming up and all. I was fine not having AF lol


----------



## kategirl

Thanks, GingerPanda. I know you're right. And I know that I do want us to try again right away, I just know the waiting and wondering will drive me nuts. I think it's also a bit of hormones still too - it seemed like I had really bad mood swings and symptoms even before I got the BFP, and I'm not sure they're evened out yet.

My cousin (who's 42) also just announced their surprise 3rd child. I already had found out this weekend, and it had sounded so fun for us to be pregnant and have babies around the same time (she's due in February). Well, in the greater scheme of things I'm sure our kids will probably be close in age still, even if it takes me a while longer again.

I need to relax and think on the bright side!


----------



## kategirl

One hard thing is my mom keeps saying how the test was just wrong and I wasn't really pregnant since AF came only a couple days late . But I took a digital test and it said Pregnant and I felt really pregnant - even though I only knew a couple days, I was pregnant again. Sigh.

Anyway, it's time for me to put on my big girl pants and move forward! No sense letting myself stay in this funk, I know it will only drive me nuts. Time to try again and catch a sticky bean!


----------



## GingerPanda

I know it's hard. I've been trying for #1 for more than 2 years and had two losses. Turns out I don't ovulate without heavy doses of Clomid, and I probably have a blood clotting disorder that kills my babies when I finally do fall pregnant. It just seems like it's always hard for people who really don't deserve such terrible things. How many crack addicts out there are having their third or fourth drug-addicted babies, when I've never even smoked a cigarette?


----------



## Button#

Good luck Bug!

Kate - ignore your mum. Make sure you take time to heal.


----------



## Pixiedust22

Welcome and sorry Kate. I have those same fluctuations of optimism and negative thoughts... I guess all we can do is wait and see.


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

Good luck bug!!

Well i was feeling really positive about this month but today all of a sudden i dont feel positive at all, looking at my chart i dont think i BD enough around time of ov, what do you guys think? I just feel like i wasted the good month, next month is my messed up month where i have about a 40 day cycle with loads of spotting and bleeding inbetween my period :/ hopefully i feel so doubtful for nothing, i guess I'll know i about a week lol x


----------



## Button#

Charlie - you're still way too early to tell if you're out or not so try not to worry. With DS we only DTD once a week and I got pregnant, you only need one spermy! Have you been to the dr about your irregular cycles and mid cycle bleeding?


----------



## kategirl

Charlie - Last cycle we only BD'd four days prior and two days prior to when I should have O'd (we were on vacation and didn't get a chance closer to O) and we got a BFP so you never know! I actually read somewhere recently that two days prior is the most likely to give a BFP.


----------



## kategirl

I was just reading the SMEP e-book and saw this line:

"It has always been my perspective that a positive pregnancy test is the beginning of your new life journey, whether it lasts only a few days after the test or for the long lifetime of your child. The confirmation of a pregnancy is what transitions you into a mother, and that status cannot be taken away, no matter what happens after this life-changing moment."

Sigh. That's making me feel a little better this morning.


----------



## GingerPanda

Awww, that is very sweet!


Hubs and I are the opposite of religious, but we choose to believe that the little soul that was meant to be our first child will keep coming back. We haven't lost them, it's just been delayed. That helps us get through it.


----------



## Bug222

What a nice way to think about it GP xxx


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

Button# said:


> Charlie - you're still way too early to tell if you're out or not so try not to worry. With DS we only DTD once a week and I got pregnant, you only need one spermy! Have you been to the dr about your irregular cycles and mid cycle bleeding?

No i havent been to the drs yet, if i dont get BFP this month im going to chart next month and then i know if im ovulating that month plus I'll have everything logged down so i can go to the drs with it all, i figure then I'll have all the information for him.


----------



## Button#

Good plan!


----------



## confuzion

I have been absolutely awful with up-keeping this thread!

I am so sorry ladies. Can any new ladies PM me with their TTC status please? Just hard to read back right now as I'm cramped on time.

Wishing all of my mama bears the best of luck! I'm sure the happy news will all start rolling in soon :)

AFM, I've updated the first post of my journal if any of you ladies are wondering where I've been (click the image in my sig to get to it). Love you all!


----------



## ab75

Hi C, good to see you back. Sorry again for your loss. Hope you get some answers soon and get your rainbow. (Zoe was my 5th time lucky,so hopefully you will be the same)! Xx


----------



## Button#

Hi Confuzion. We've missed you!


----------



## Pixiedust22

Hey, how's everyone doing? I'm on CD11 today, hoping the opks will show something soon.


----------



## Button#

I'm 8dpo, ordered some ICs yesterday so I'll test when they get here. Nothing to suggest I might be pregnant though. 

Hope you get your positive OPK soon Pixie.


----------



## Pixiedust22

Good luck button! I hope you get your bfp. :D


----------



## Bug222

Looks like I'm out before the TWW has really even gotten started. Super positive OPK but no sustained temp rise. No ov this cycle. I'm so upset. Really though I would have a good chance this cycle with how much we were able to bd. I hate my body.


----------



## madtowngirl

Hello - it might be a bit too early for me to join, but I'd like to do so anyway. 

I had a D&C on August 1st after discovering our baby stopped growing. I was about 8 weeks when we found out. This is my second loss. I'm in my early 30's, and still TTC #1. 

I'm still bleeding from my D&C, and my FS wants me to wait until I have one normal period to try, but I'm not going to lie, we probably won't prevent this cycle. I doubt I can get pregnant without treatment anyway!


----------



## mommyof2peas

I got my BFP yesterday :)


----------



## kategirl

mommyof2peas said:


> I got my BFP yesterday :)

Yay! Fx for a h&h 9 months!


----------



## Button#

Wishing you a h&h 9 months mommyof2peas!


----------



## Wishing1010

madtowngirl said:


> Hello - it might be a bit too early for me to join, but I'd like to do so anyway.
> 
> I had a D&C on August 1st after discovering our baby stopped growing. I was about 8 weeks when we found out. This is my second loss. I'm in my early 30's, and still TTC #1.
> 
> I'm still bleeding from my D&C, and my FS wants me to wait until I have one normal period to try, but I'm not going to lie, we probably won't prevent this cycle. I doubt I can get pregnant without treatment anyway!

Very sorry for your loss, I hope your sticky BFP is right around the corner!


----------



## Nikki1979

mommyof2peas said:


> I got my BFP yesterday :)

Congrats :wohoo: Have a Happy and Healthy pregnancy.


----------



## laurac1988

Congrats Hun!
Xxxx


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

Congratulations mommyof2peas xx

Have you got ur tests yet button? Iv been doing my ICs i got a reallllllly faint almost not there line today and im trying not to get my hopes up! Lol x


----------



## Pixiedust22

Congrats! That's great!


----------



## ab75

Congrats again mo2p xx


----------



## Button#

Fingers crossed Charlie! Mine have been despatched today so should get them soon.


----------



## laurac1988

Congrats mommyof2peas!

I have two days until AF is due. I really don't think this is my month. Oh well


----------



## Button#

I thought I'd waste an FRER while I wait for my ICs and I could have something to squint at and this came up! I've been a bit tired an nauseas but didn't think anything of it!

https://i267.photobucket.com/albums/ii298/Lucy25-07-08/Mobile%20Uploads/image-17.jpg


----------



## ab75

Congrats again button xx


----------



## kategirl

Congrats again, Button!

I hope we see even more BFPs soon!


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

Omg button congratulations!!!! 

I just took a superdrug and got a faint line i will be doing an frer tomoro ill post pic of superdrug here when im home on ipad xx


----------



## kategirl

Oh, Charlie, that's so exciting!

So many BFP's today. :)


----------



## Button#

Can't wait to see it Charlie!


----------



## GingerPanda

Awww, congrats to all BFPs! :cloud9:


I'm just happy my AF lasted 5 days like she was supposed to instead of 12-14 like she has been since my last MC in February. I was starting to get worried I'd be anemic!


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

Heres my superdrug squinter, after 5hr hold, cant wait to do frer in the morning, but im trying not to get my hopes up because it is such a squinter could be an evap yet


----------



## mommyof2peas

Ohh that shows promise!


----------



## Button#

Looks good, I never got even close to a line with those last cycle. Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Squig34

Hi Kate & Madtowngirl - welcome and sorry to hear of your losses.

M2p - great news - congratulations!

And Button - great news and congratulations to you too! There's no doubt about that strong line, and you're only 10DPO??

Bug - sorry to read about the confusion of this cycle - I hope it turns out BFP nonetheless.

Ab - I've read elsewhere that you're getting a gender scan soon, exciting, I hope you will tell us what you're having!

Charlie - that definitely looks promising, it's pink and the right width, can't wait to see your FRER!

Sorry I've been a bit MIA and trying to catch up. I'm not on here quite as much as we are on a break so I can get my NK cells testing, so I kinda feel like I'm being left behind a bit and don't have much to say at the moment! However! I finally got my +OPK and ovulated today so I've made my appointment for testing, it's next Monday :)


----------



## Button#

Thanks Squig, good luck with the testing.


----------



## confuzion

Congrats again mo2p! And wow great line congrats button!! Happy & healthy 9 months to both of you :) what are the due dates?

Good luck Charlie! I see what you're seeing!

That's great news about what sounds like a normal AF GP! :)


----------



## confuzion

madtowngirl said:


> Hello - it might be a bit too early for me to join, but I'd like to do so anyway.
> 
> I had a D&C on August 1st after discovering our baby stopped growing. I was about 8 weeks when we found out. This is my second loss. I'm in my early 30's, and still TTC #1.
> 
> I'm still bleeding from my D&C, and my FS wants me to wait until I have one normal period to try, but I'm not going to lie, we probably won't prevent this cycle. I doubt I can get pregnant without treatment anyway!

I'm very sorry for your loss :hugs:. They always say to wait but I've known so many not to wait to TTC and everything turn out ok. Wishing you luck and welcome :hugs:.


----------



## Button#

confuzion said:


> Congrats again mo2p! And wow great line congrats button!! Happy & healthy 9 months to both of you :) what are the due dates?
> 
> Good luck Charlie! I see what you're seeing!
> 
> That's great news about what sounds like a normal AF GP! :)

Thanks Confuzion! My due date is 24th April.


----------



## Bug222

Congrats button!!!!!!!

Looks promising Charlie!!!


----------



## Nikki1979

Congrats Button - awesome lines!! Happy and healthy pregnancy. 

Charlie - Fingers crossed for tomorrows test. Praying that it gets darker.


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

I bought the wrong tests lol i was meant to get frer but got first responce one step pregnancy test lol and read they are 100miu! I got such a tiny faint line on it that the camera doesn't even pick it up, so i will be going to the chemist when it opens and getting frers and using one with smu


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

And heres my frer :) :) :)


----------



## Pixiedust22

Congratulations Button that's so great! And Charlie, I can see a line on that! Awesome! :D


----------



## Button#

I can see it Charlie, congrats!


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

Here is a better photo


----------



## Button#

Brilliant!


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

Cant beleive it first month charting!! And by lmp i will b due 20th april which is my little girls 3rd birthday lol xx


----------



## Button#

Aw that's nice.


----------



## ab75

Congratulations Charlie, busy thread this week xx

Squig, thankyou. I will definitely be letting you all know. Good luck with your testing xx

Good luck to everyone waiting to test xx


----------



## Bug222

Great line Charlie!


----------



## Nikki1979

Congratulations Charlie :yipee:


----------



## Squig34

Charlie- I'm on my phone but I can see that! Great news!


----------



## laurac1988

awesome news charlie! congrats!

10dpo for me. AF due today but no show spo far. will test friday if she still doesnt show. To be honest im terrified


----------



## Pixiedust22

Good luck Laura! No ov for me yet. :(


----------



## GingerPanda

Hugs, Laura! :hugs:


----------



## Bug222

good luck Laura!!!!!!


----------



## 3Minions

Congratulations you guys


----------



## kategirl

I happened to be checking out the clearance racks at Target today and noticed a maternity shirt in my size for really cheap. I bought it on the assumption that I'll need it at some point soon. If I don't get a BFP in the next couple cycles, I guess I'll have to return it. I feel a little crazy for buying it since I don't know if I'll actually need my maternity clothes again...


----------



## laurac1988

Cd1 today. Two months until I get clomid!


----------



## kategirl

laurac1988 said:


> Cd1 today. Two months until I get clomid!

Fx that you won't even get to two months from now and you'll have your BFP instead! :)


----------



## GingerPanda

Laura, I second what Kate said! I'm excited you have Clomid waiting in the wings, but I hope you won't need it!

Kate, I have several maternity outfits, and the farthest I've ever gotten in a pregnancy is 8 weeks. You will need it! Heck, at this point you will probably have more use for mine than I will! :haha:


----------



## Squig34

It's good to have a PMA Kate :) hopefully it won't be too long until we all need maternity clothes :)


----------



## kategirl

Squig34 said:


> It's good to have a PMA Kate :) hopefully it won't be too long until we all need maternity clothes :)

That's right, I should consider it having a positive attitude as opposed to "crazy pregnancy obsessed lady". LOL! :blush:

But after how down I've been feeling lately after the CP, I guess it's a good thing that I'm hopeful! :)


----------



## Squig34

Hey, we can all relate!! & I'm glad you're feeling more hopeful :hugs:

Ab- today is your gender scan, right?


----------



## ab75

Tomorrow Squig,3:40 pm!! Can't wait, I've started telling myself it's another girl lol xx


----------



## Squig34

So exciting! :)


----------



## Pixiedust22

Good luck ab!

I've got loads of maternity clothes just waiting to be used. :p


----------



## Nikki1979

Good luck with your scan tomorrow ab. 

I have heaps of maternity clothes as well as cute winnie the pooh clothing and blankets to use. I am pooh crazy :p:


----------



## ab75

Thank you ladies. I hope you get to wear your maternity clothes soon! I have only started buying some as I am petrified of another loss and jinxing it by buying maternity clothes, crazy I know but just me lol xx


----------



## Wishing1010

I can't wait to get the results of your gender scan, ab!


----------



## Bug222

Good luck Ab!!!


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

I'm back already girls, my tests have been getting lighter since my BFP and today pretty much gone, got a real squinter on an frer when a few days ago it was nice dark and pink. So im having a chemical pregnancy, im now waiting for bleeding to start and I'll be TTC straight away i think xx


----------



## Pixiedust22

Oh no Charlie I'm so sorry! :(


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

Thanks hun, im gutted, i was so excited that i was getting my rainbow and now im not :( guess its taught me a lesson not to test early, and im clinging on to every bit of hope but i know in reality that there is no hope for this pregnancy iv done about 20 tests now iv just got to stop amd wait for the bleeding, pick myself up and try again xxx


----------



## hmmohrma

Hey Ladies. AF came yesterday right on time. Glad to know my cycle is normal after the chemical, but obviously a bit disappointed. It was very odd...one of the men I teach with saw me yesterday morning at school and told me, "You're pregnant, I just know it." I actually got a little exited...silly...and then the "right before AF" cramps started later in the day. DH and I decided to try a little harder this cycle. We didn't really last cycle with the start of the school year and it being first cycle after chemical. 

AB, I am completely with you on the jinxing stuff. I actually only have one maternity shirt, and I bought it accidentally at a thift shop. That was years before we were even married, but I've kept it. Hopefully I'll put it to use in the next year.


----------



## kategirl

I'm so sorry, Charlie!


----------



## laurac1988

Charlie I'm sorry :-( that sucks xxx


----------



## GingerPanda

I'm so sorry, Charlie. :hugs:


----------



## ab75

Sorry Charlie xx


----------



## ab75

Been for a scan and it's a boy! 
So happy xx


----------



## laurac1988

Fab news lovely lady! Congrats! Xxx

I'm trying soy this month days 2-6. Will be doing 80, 80, 80,120, 120. Last tie I did 160,160,160,200,200 and it stopped me ovulating, so going a bit lower this time in the hope of an earlier ovulation. I took it once in 2012 and it made me ov on cd18 instead if cd26, so I'm hoping for that again


----------



## Button#

Congrats AB!


----------



## Bug222

im so sorry charlie xxx :(


----------



## Nikki1979

I am so sorry Charlie :hugs: Chemicals suck. I hope you conceive your rainbow soon. 

Ab - Congrats on hearing blue.


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

Well i woke up with low temperature and bleeding, so back to cd1 :(


----------



## laurac1988

Sorry Charlie xxxx


----------



## Button#

So sorry Charlie.


----------



## GingerPanda

:hugs:


----------



## laurac1988

How is everyone doing?

My OPKs arrived today and last dose of soy is tonight. Come oooonnnnnn +opk!


----------



## kategirl

AFM, I'm 2dpo, but I'm pretty much out for the month because DH thought he'd be able to BD this weekend even though he also had a big event... but then it turned out he really couldn't so we pretty much missed the window. So I'm going to try to forget about TTC and the TWW and just wait for AF to arrive and we can start again next month.


----------



## Squig34

So sorry Charlie :hugs:

Sorry AF arrived Hmmohrma

Laura- hope your soy does the trick!

Ab - congratulations! I know you'd have been happy with either but were secretly hoping for a boy so that's especially great :)


----------



## GingerPanda

Anybody else have trouble taking Vitex capsules? I usually take all my pills by taking a bit of water into my mouth, dropping in the pill, then swallowing. I often have trouble taking any sort of pill, as it trips my gag reflex in a way that *nothing* else does. It always works very well, because most pills sink, but the Vitex capsules float! It makes them very hard to swallow. I nearly choked to death on one yesterday!


----------



## Bug222

onto another cycle :( 

GP- maybe try them with something thicker than water?


----------



## Pixiedust22

Ugh CD23 and STILL no +opk! I hate my long cycles...


----------



## hmmohrma

Laurac - what do you mean by soy?


----------



## Squig34

Sorry AF arrived Bug.

pixie, hoping for o for you soon.

GP - glad you didn't choke to death in the end! Bug's suggestion makes sense. Maybe fruit juice or a spoonful of yogurt?


----------



## kategirl

GP - That's scary! My father actually choked on one of his pills recently and had to have someone do the Heimlich on him to get it out. It's no joke! I'd probably suggest what some others suggested, swallowing it with some pudding or applesauce or something like that. I've done that to "trick" my body into getting large pills down.


----------



## GingerPanda

Thanks for the suggestions! Any excuse to eat pudding, right?! :haha:


----------



## Squig34

^ there's got to be SOME benefit to all we go through TTC... ;)


----------



## Pixiedust22

What are vitex capsules?


----------



## Chrissi1981

Hi lovely ladies ! Do you mind if i join you too ?! I had a mmc at 10w4days on the 10th July 2014. Huge shock to know that is was potentially a blighted ovum. 

Since that date and my scan to say that I had naturally passed everything. My body adjusted quickly and I got my very first period since April 4 weeks after the mc. Never thought i'd be so happy to see my AF ! Bled for 7 days (2 days more than normal). Now on cycle day 12 feeling warm (maybe because I am on antibiotics trying to fight a bad sinus infection), some dull pain on right lower abdomen. Hoping ill ovulate in 2 or 3 days. OPKs are getting slightly darker each afternoon.

Praying and hoping for a BFP this cycle.

Good luck and congratulations to all those expecting. With tears in my eyes I hope to join in on this wagon soon. Please Lord please ! 

xxxx


----------



## Chrissi1981

Pixiedust22 said:


> What are vitex capsules?

Vitex is also known as agnus castus or chastberry. Is a herb to help re balance the reproductive hormones. 

If you have longer cycles than the average herbalists may recommend taking AC. I took it this time after the MC but if works pretty quick with me so I tend to back off it pretty soon after starting it. Like a month or so later.

Only take AC up until ovulation I do not recommend that you take it after ovulation is case of a possible pregnancy xx


----------



## laurac1988

Chriss sorry for your loss and welcome xxx


----------



## Squig34

Chrissi, welcome & sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## Chrissi1981

Thank you ladies ! :hugs: I hope to bring some positive news in a couple of weeks. I am about to ov this Saturday got positives today on my OPKs and have some twinges from my right ovary. Hope it's gonna be sticky one.

Fingers crossed ! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nikki1979

Chrissy I am so sorry for your loss :hugs: I hope you have good news for us in 2 weeks time and welcome to this thread :flower:


----------



## Pixiedust22

Chrissi1981 said:


> Vitex is also known as agnus castus or chastberry. Is a herb to help re balance the reproductive hormones.
> 
> If you have longer cycles than the average herbalists may recommend taking AC. I took it this time after the MC but if works pretty quick with me so I tend to back off it pretty soon after starting it. Like a month or so later.
> 
> Only take AC up until ovulation I do not recommend that you take it after ovulation is case of a possible pregnancy xx

Thank you and welcome! I do have stupidly long cycles so it's definitely something I'll think about.


----------



## hmmohrma

Chrissy, sorry for your loss and lots of dust to you! Welcome.


----------



## Squig34

FX for you Chrissi!

Looks like my AF is coming a couple of days sooner after my scratch, which is good news as I'll o sooner and hopefully not miss this month (DH will be away over the weekend I expected to o). And this is the last time I'll be glad to see AF!!


----------



## Chrissi1981

Well i think i ovulated yesterday. I had some cramping late afternoon so now all i can do is wait. Last time i was pregnant was the first month of trying but im not that sure it will happen this time. We shall see ! Got to keep myself busy and stop obsessing over it ... Easier said than done though ! Ill let you know if i get any symptoms :happydance: kinda hoping ill feel sick as i didnt get that last time. 

Good luck beautiful mamas to be xxxx


----------



## sailorsgirl

Hi ladies, sorry I have been awol. I've been preparing for my husbands deployment. We managed to get a last go at ttc in before he left yesterday so I believe I will be due to test on the 6th September. This will be our last shot until he returns in 2015. No pressure haha. 

Good luck to everyone else. Keeping my fingers crossed for you all. 

Xxx


----------



## Chrissi1981

sailorsgirl said:


> Hi ladies, sorry I have been awol. I've been preparing for my husbands deployment. We managed to get a last go at ttc in before he left yesterday so I believe I will be due to test on the 6th September. This will be our last shot until he returns in 2015. No pressure haha.
> 
> Good luck to everyone else. Keeping my fingers crossed for you all.
> 
> Xxx

So the 2ww now for us. I'll be testing around the same time so I'll keep everything crossed for us ;)

Try and keep busy until then ! Xxxx


----------



## Squig34

Hope you've caught this time then, Sailorsgirl!


----------



## Pixiedust22

Fx sailorsgirl!

I had a positive opk yesterday but today it's negative. :/


----------



## hmmohrma

Good luck to you two in the tww. Everything is crossed for you!


----------



## Squig34

Pixiedust22 said:


> Fx sailorsgirl!
> 
> I had a positive opk yesterday but today it's negative. :/

That's usual, Pixie - some women get a + several days in a row but I don't, for example, it's just the one day, so you probably o'd today or maybe it's tomorrow - how long is it usually between +OPK & o? Hope you got plenty of BD in anyway!


----------



## kategirl

Pixiedust, I sometimes get two days of positives, but usually only one.


----------



## Nikki1979

Sailorsgirl - I hope you catch the egg this month. 

Pixiedust - I usually get one day of positive as well. I think I ovulate like 12 hours after my OPK turns positive. Hope you catch the egg this month.


----------



## Chrissi1981

Ladies I want to ask you a question. I think I might be going mad but last month. I got this 2 or 3 days before my period. Next day was a negative. Do you think there's a chance a) it was left over hcg from my previous pregnancy which I lost a 10w4d in July or b) a chemical pregnancy or c) an evap (however there was definitely a pink tinge to it) ... I know it shouldn't matter but it kind of bugs me a little bit.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 13.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Pixiedust22

Hm maybe see if your period comes and if not try again? Have you had a period since your miscarriage?


----------



## kategirl

Chrissi - I think it could be any of those things, but I'm not sure which one I'd lean most towards. 

I'm in a bit of unknown land right now. I'm 8dpo. Last night I was wasn't feeling all that great, and I woke up at 3:45 am really hungry (I had to eat some crackers since I felt hungry enough to feel a bit sick) and then was wide awake for about 45 min, which is typical of me in pregnancy but not normally. I took a Wondfo strip this morning and I think my eyes are just playing tricks on me, but I saw something. :blush: Right at 5 min I swore I saw something, but I think I was imagining it. At exactly 10 min I did see something, but it was still extremely faint and I know those tests can't be trusted past 5 min. I tried to get a pic, but they weren't good (seemed fainter than real life). I'm guessing it was my imagination or an indent at 5 min, and maybe an eval at 10 min? It's my first month ever testing with non-digi's, so I have a bit of a learning curve. I'll just have to wait until tomorrow to test again to see.

I really suspect it's nothing, but here's some POAS "porn" in case you want to check it out. These were taken at exactly 10 min.

*EDIT*: Okay, seeing them at that size once I uploaded them, I really think it was just my eyes playing tricks on me, I don't see anything now! But looking at the same pic on my cell phone, I do see something. But probably just an evap.
 



Attached Files:







Regular.jpg
File size: 12.3 KB
Views: 5









Invert.jpg
File size: 12.3 KB
Views: 4









Regular 2.jpg
File size: 13.1 KB
Views: 2









Invert 2.jpg
File size: 13.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Chrissi1981

I do see a line hun on the first test !!! Have you had a period since miscarriage ? Time will tell but don't beat yourself up if it doesn't happen. Didn't happen for me two weeks ago.

Pixie dust I have had a period 4 weeks after my mc which lasted exactly 7 days. 7 days later I ovulated. But this test was prior to my period. Which is why I'm thinking it's either a chemical or hcg or even an evap. 

This 2ww is gonna kill me. Probably doesn't mean anything but I'm so crampy on the right side. Time will tell for me also. Hehe

Baby dust to all you lovelies :dust:


----------



## kategirl

Chrissi - Nope, no AF since the CP (we tried ight away), but I've taken a couple tests since then and gotten BFNs, so I don't think it's leftover from the CP.

I asked in the TWW forum and one person replied and thought it was BFP, and I put it up on Countdown to Pregnancy and all 5 people who have replied thought it was a BFP, so it will be interesting to see what I get tomorrow morning! Who am I kidding... I'll probably take one tonight once I get home and just know that it could be a BFN only because it's in the evening. :dohh:

My BBs are also insanely sore and swollen all of a sudden today, which is weird since I almost never get that before AF, and it's never been a problem for me when pregnant.

Chrissi, I hope this is your month!


----------



## Chrissi1981

kategirl said:


> Chrissi - Nope, no AF since the CP (we tried ight away), but I've taken a couple tests since then and gotten BFNs, so I don't think it's leftover from the CP.
> 
> I asked in the TWW forum and one person replied and thought it was BFP, and I put it up on Countdown to Pregnancy and all 5 people who have replied thought it was a BFP, so it will be interesting to see what I get tomorrow morning! Who am I kidding... I'll probably take one tonight once I get home and just know that it could be a BFN only because it's in the evening. :dohh:
> 
> My BBs are also insanely sore and swollen all of a sudden today, which is weird since I almost never get that before AF, and it's never been a problem for me when pregnant.
> 
> Chrissi, I hope this is your month!

Ah ok. Well then there you go you have your answer. It's only an evap if the line is grey. If it's pink it's a positive. I hope god blesses you this time around. Praying for you honey. I know how much it must mean to you. You should test 10 or 11dpo just keep yourself busy mentally ... I can't wait till this time next week, but I trying to remember to love and cherish the present moment. :hug:


----------



## Kazy

Anyone ever have implantation dip? I'm 9dpo today and temp took a nose dive. My temp doesn't normally go down until after AF but this is only 2nd cycle since MC so things could still be off.


----------



## RockNRollBaby

Hi all! I am hoping I can join your group, if that's okay. I had a miscarriage almost 3 weeks ago, I was 7 weeks, 2 days. My midwife told us to wait 3 months, but said if we really wanted to try right away that was fine too. So we started trying as soon as I stopped bleeding. Although, I have no clue when to even test as I don't even know when to expect my period. Would love a support group with women who know exactly what I am going through. Some info on me, my name is Erica. I am 26. I have a beautiful daughter whom turns 1 tomorrow.


----------



## kategirl

Welcome, Erica! I'm sorry to hear about your loss. :hugs: I know a lot of women end up having a "normal" cycle after a loss, so I'd probably test once you get past when you would normally get AF if you counted the first day of bleeding as the first day of the cycle.


----------



## laurac1988

Hey Erica. Sorry for your loss xxxx


----------



## Chrissi1981

RockNRollBaby said:


> Hi all! I am hoping I can join your group, if that's okay. I had a miscarriage almost 3 weeks ago, I was 7 weeks, 2 days. My midwife told us to wait 3 months, but said if we really wanted to try right away that was fine too. So we started trying as soon as I stopped bleeding. Although, I have no clue when to even test as I don't even know when to expect my period. Would love a support group with women who know exactly what I am going through. Some info on me, my name is Erica. I am 26. I have a beautiful daughter whom turns 1 tomorrow.

Hi honey. I am sorry you had to go through this. You have found the right place here. It helps so much to talk with other woman in the same position. So welcome !!

I wanted to note about my own experience.. Doctors and nurses told me to wait just one cycle. Which we part did part not lol. Exactly when I ovulated after my mmc I have no idea. OPKs were not strong as this month. The first month after my proper AF I had two definite lines; test line as bold as the control. I also had 2 smilies on my digital Thursday and Friday of last week. Prior to this before AF I had smilies all the time. I think the guys on baby and bump are right. You can't predict ovulation after a mc so easily as opk tests pick up on the pregnancy hormone and this gives you a faulae positive. We did kinda try after the mmc but we didn't conceive. I'd say try. There's nothing medically stopping you as long as YOU and your husband feel ready. 

However, it is hard and tiring. Try and stay in the present moment and plan lots of fun activities to keep you occupied. I find this helps me a lot !!! We go to the cinema, play games at home, cook romantic meals and have them by candle light. I reenact spa days at home. Redecorate the house ( although stay away from toxic paints and the likes they won't help), have fun days with your little one, take her to soft play. The list is endless. You will be blessed again honey. We all will. Have faith, think positive and for every pregnant lady you see (This is what I do) see it as a sign that the universe is voicing back to you that you will be a mama to 2 beauties soon enough. 

Sending you lots of love from London !!

Chrissi xxxxx


----------



## kategirl

So, just a quick update - I got a BFP on a digi! I'm kind of in shock and not sure if it will stick (I'm only 9dpo) but I have fx! It would be so exciting to only end up being a month off of the original due date. And this baby would be due on Mother's Day/the day after our 6th anniversary!


----------



## Chrissi1981

kategirl said:


> So, just a quick update - I got a BFP on a digi! I'm kind of in shock and not sure if it will stick (I'm only 9dpo) but I have fx! It would be so exciting to only end up being a month off of the original due date. And this baby would be due on Mother's Day/the day after our 6th anniversary!

Oh my gosh hun this is great news !!! I'm so happy for you. It's it great to get a:bfp: wahooooo. Keep thinking positive thoughts. Geez I wanna fast forward a week already so can test for myself. It's so hard waiting !!! 9dpo is so early ! I'm gonna wait till 10dpo as I got my :bfp: at that time back in May. Oh I hope it sticks honey. Big love to you and your little star seed xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nikki1979

Congrats Kate - Just think positive. Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

Well i went to the dr today (with my daughter but just collared him to ask a couple of questions) i asked him how long after a miscarriage does it take for cycles to go back to normal he said up to 3 months, so told him i had my miscarriage in November and still every other month im having a 40-45 day cycle with bleeding inbetween, his eyes nearly popped out of his head lol! I also told him id had a chemical pregnancy last cycle which they dont count as anything apparently. He said to keep charting and take the chart back to him when iv had the long cycle so he can see more if im ovulating or not because it seems im not with the cycle so long. But also said unfortunately as im trying for a baby there is not much they can do unless i put trying on hold, he cant refer me for help to fall pregnant as i already have children so im not entitled to any help, and he said he can personally put me on clomid but as it works so well with me ( i had it with my first son to fall pregnant and had 6 follicles the month i fell pregnant with him) he doesn't want to put me on it as he doesn't think my body would cope with a multiple pregnancy, so he has pretty much said he would suggest calling it quits!! Which im not about lol do yet, but he is willing to look at my chart and go from there, so i will just keep in charting and hopeing i fall pregnant and it sticks


----------



## Pixiedust22

Congrats Kate! :D


----------



## Chrissi1981

o0oCharlieo0o said:


> Well i went to the dr today (with my daughter but just collared him to ask a couple of questions) i asked him how long after a miscarriage does it take for cycles to go back to normal he said up to 3 months, so told him i had my miscarriage in November and still every other month im having a 40-45 day cycle with bleeding inbetween, his eyes nearly popped out of his head lol! I also told him id had a chemical pregnancy last cycle which they dont count as anything apparently. He said to keep charting and take the chart back to him when iv had the long cycle so he can see more if im ovulating or not because it seems im not with the cycle so long. But also said unfortunately as im trying for a baby there is not much they can do unless i put trying on hold, he cant refer me for help to fall pregnant as i already have children so im not entitled to any help, and he said he can personally put me on clomid but as it works so well with me ( i had it with my first son to fall pregnant and had 6 follicles the month i fell pregnant with him) he doesn't want to put me on it as he doesn't think my body would cope with a multiple pregnancy, so he has pretty much said he would suggest calling it quits!! Which im not about lol do yet, but he is willing to look at my chart and go from there, so i will just keep in charting and hopeing i fall pregnant and it sticks

Have you tried the herb chasteberry also known as agnus Castus and vitex? They are recommended for women with long cycles. I'd say give it a try. Also if you aren't already be careful with non organic meats and dairy they most always have hormones in them which can affect your cycles. I took this herb straight after my mmc and my period came immediately 4 weeks after... From personal experience it's good stuff... 

Good luck !! Xxx


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

No hun i havent, iv never heard of it before, I'll have to search it and give it a go thank you x


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

Just read reviews on amazon about it, sounds brilliant!!!!! I may have to order some! Thanks for the recommendation hun, and all natural too! X


----------



## Chrissi1981

o0oCharlieo0o said:


> Just read reviews on amazon about it, sounds brilliant!!!!! I may have to order some! Thanks for the recommendation hun, and all natural too! X

I hope it works for you. I only use natural stuff. I use what God blessed us with :winkwink: natural remedies. Only take it up until you ovulate if you are trying to conceive. If not take it all month long. It may take up to 3 months to work so be patient. Also I find the tincture works better than the tablets. 

Xxx


----------



## Chrissi1981

Hi Ladies. 

I wanted to update. I'm only 3dpo and I really don't know what's up but I'm crampy on and off feels like AF. And just like the AF cramps I feel nauseous. What's unusual for me is that I also have been rather hungry today. I don't have to eat a lot to feel satisfied, but just a small amount. Told the hubby, he thinks I'm reading into it too much. Maybe, but I can't deny what I'm feeling. Right off to sleepless. Yikes right side twinges now eeeeeekkkkkkk. Kate did you feel anything like this ??


----------



## kategirl

Chrissi - I'll admit that I have, but I don't know how much were real symptoms and how much weren't.


----------



## Bug222

huge congrats Kategirl!


----------



## Chrissi1981

kategirl said:


> Chrissi - I'll admit that I have, but I don't know how much were real symptoms and how much weren't.

Lol ok hun. Well it's on my mind so much now that my dreams are also about my symptoms haha. Well back to work today with the kiddies so that'll take my mind off things !!

Have a great day xxx


----------



## confuzion

Chrissi1981 said:


> Hi lovely ladies ! Do you mind if i join you too ?! I had a mmc at 10w4days on the 10th July 2014. Huge shock to know that is was potentially a blighted ovum.
> 
> Since that date and my scan to say that I had naturally passed everything. My body adjusted quickly and I got my very first period since April 4 weeks after the mc. Never thought i'd be so happy to see my AF ! Bled for 7 days (2 days more than normal). Now on cycle day 12 feeling warm (maybe because I am on antibiotics trying to fight a bad sinus infection), some dull pain on right lower abdomen. Hoping ill ovulate in 2 or 3 days. OPKs are getting slightly darker each afternoon.
> 
> Praying and hoping for a BFP this cycle.
> 
> Good luck and congratulations to all those expecting. With tears in my eyes I hope to join in on this wagon soon. Please Lord please !
> 
> xxxx

So sorry for your loss and welcome :hugs:. FX for your BFP!



sailorsgirl said:


> Hi ladies, sorry I have been awol. I've been preparing for my husbands deployment. We managed to get a last go at ttc in before he left yesterday so I believe I will be due to test on the 6th September. This will be our last shot until he returns in 2015. No pressure haha.
> 
> Good luck to everyone else. Keeping my fingers crossed for you all.
> 
> Xxx

Wishing you so so much luck for this cycle :hugs:



kategirl said:


> Chrissi - I think it could be any of those things, but I'm not sure which one I'd lean most towards.
> 
> I'm in a bit of unknown land right now. I'm 8dpo. Last night I was wasn't feeling all that great, and I woke up at 3:45 am really hungry (I had to eat some crackers since I felt hungry enough to feel a bit sick) and then was wide awake for about 45 min, which is typical of me in pregnancy but not normally. I took a Wondfo strip this morning and I think my eyes are just playing tricks on me, but I saw something. :blush: Right at 5 min I swore I saw something, but I think I was imagining it. At exactly 10 min I did see something, but it was still extremely faint and I know those tests can't be trusted past 5 min. I tried to get a pic, but they weren't good (seemed fainter than real life). I'm guessing it was my imagination or an indent at 5 min, and maybe an eval at 10 min? It's my first month ever testing with non-digi's, so I have a bit of a learning curve. I'll just have to wait until tomorrow to test again to see.
> 
> I really suspect it's nothing, but here's some POAS "porn" in case you want to check it out. These were taken at exactly 10 min.
> 
> *EDIT*: Okay, seeing them at that size once I uploaded them, I really think it was just my eyes playing tricks on me, I don't see anything now! But looking at the same pic on my cell phone, I do see something. But probably just an evap.

CONGRATS!


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

Chrissi1981 said:


> o0oCharlieo0o said:
> 
> 
> Just read reviews on amazon about it, sounds brilliant!!!!! I may have to order some! Thanks for the recommendation hun, and all natural too! X
> 
> I hope it works for you. I only use natural stuff. I use what God blessed us with :winkwink: natural remedies. Only take it up until you ovulate if you are trying to conceive. If not take it all month long. It may take up to 3 months to work so be patient. Also I find the tincture works better than the tablets.
> 
> XxxClick to expand...

My OH dont want me to try it because some of the reviews say it have them suicidal depression :(


----------



## laurac1988

Ok...nothing can "give you" suicidal depression. For a start, depression and feeling suicidal are two different things.

Personally, I had longer cycles in vitex and didn't ovulate at all, but I know it works great for some ladies.


----------



## Pixiedust22

I'm just wondering when you guys noticed a temperature change after getting an opk+. I had one four days ago and no temperature change yet.


----------



## Chrissi1981

Well I've never heard of that before ! X


----------



## Renaendel

I know I have been quiet here for the last month while I have been traveling, managed to keep up in my journal and a few other journals and that was it. Seems there are a few new faces, welcome!

Well, we got a surprise. Not a surprise as in we didn't try our damnedest to conceive, but a surprise in that I got pregnant when I only ovulated on the right according to the ultrasound and I don't have a right tube.

My first HCG yesterday is 10, I go in tomorrow for another draw. In this moment I am pregnant. Progesterone is 13 which sounds low but the RE said it is fine for four weeks. I am hoping that month 22 will actually stay lucky and I get to keep this kiddo. Please don't make this loss 4.

Next test is hcg tomorrow morning and then an early ultrasound at 5-6 weeks to make sure the Cherio is in my uterus and didn't try to implant in my ovary, tube or abdominal cavity.

Pixie, I get my temp change 24-48 hrs after a positive opk.


----------



## laurac1988

Congratulations Renae! I so hope this one is the stickiest baby ever xxx


----------



## Bug222

Wonderful news Renae!!! I hope this is finally your rainbow!!!


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

laurac1988 said:


> Ok...nothing can "give you" suicidal depression. For a start, depression and feeling suicidal are two different things.
> 
> Personally, I had longer cycles in vitex and didn't ovulate at all, but I know it works great for some ladies.

Thank you, i think what ill do is wait this cycle just charting, because this is my cycle thats usually really long and messed up and im wondering if my chemical last cycle could have changed things, so I'll see how i go this cycle first :) x


----------



## kategirl

Congrats, Renae!


----------



## Pixiedust22

Congrats, Renae! :D


----------



## LeahLou

Congrats!!!


----------



## confuzion

Leah!!! I was so happy to see you posted. I've missed you! How have you been?


----------



## RockNRollBaby

Chrissi, Oh my gosh! That was so sweet of a comment. Thank you so much! :) 

kategirl, Congratulations!! Stick bean stick! Keeping my fingers & toes crossed for you.

Renae, congratulations!!


----------



## LeahLou

Hey girl!!! I've been alright. A lot of drama went down and we had to move and pause TTC (not that we really did :dohh:). But we're settled now and I'm back into testing mode :haha: 
Also found out I probably have hashimotos so that could explain a lot physically. Yay! Just gotta keep doing bloodwork to officially diagnose and treat it. But it causes TTC to be very hard so no wonder! 

How have you been??


----------



## Renaendel

That explains so much Leah Lou! I know it isn't exciting to have it but it is extraordinarily exciting to be zeroing in on a diagnosis. Your autoimmune and mine share some similarities as mine can cause endocrine problems through malabsorption. You will be just amazed how much better you feel when you start to manage it. So happy you are getting your diagnosis!! :flower:


----------



## LeahLou

Thanks girl! I'm trying not to get too excited since they tried to diagnose me before and couldn't come up with anything conclusive. But this fits everything, so I'm pretty confident!

So excited for you by the way!


----------



## nugget80

Just dropping in to say am still here and still waiting! Have had a mad summer and back to work on monday at a job I love. We are not strictly trying but not protecting either so will just wait and see. Lots of plans for year ahead but nothing that wouldn't welcome a lo. Just not pinning my hopes to it and taking a much more relaxed view. Hope all you lovely ladies are well....
X


----------



## Squig34

Congratulations Renae and Kate!

Welcome, Erica :)

Good luck with the testing and diagnosis, Leah, I hope they're able to figure it out so you can get your rainbow.


----------



## madtowngirl

Also just popping in to say I'm still here and still waiting! I've been laying kind of low, but I just wanted to check in!


----------



## Chrissi1981

I am also still here too lol keeping myself busy in the 2ww. 9dpo today. Poas this morning think I see a pink shadow of a line but could be just seeing things. Definitely not HCG left over from the previous pregnancy as I checked just over a week ago. Hope we have more BFPs soon for us ;)

Love to you all x


----------



## kategirl

Chrissi - I hope that line is pink next time you check! That's how mine started at 8dpo, almost there pink shadowy line.


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

Congrats katie girl!

How is everyone doing?
I got a positive opk today which suprised the hell outta me because this is my lomg strange month usually where my cycle is about 40-45 days with light bleeding inbetween (havent had any light bleeding yet) so i dont know how this month will turn out im really hopeing that this is ovulation and will show on chart in few days time and im having a normal cycle, if this does become a normal cycle i can only assume my chemical last cycle done my cycles good x


----------



## Bug222

pos opk for me yesterday on cd12 which is strange.. but a slight temp increase today and now opks have gone negative again... so who knows! Haven't had a "normal" cycle since my second MC.


----------



## Chrissi1981

Hi ladies !!! I got two pink lines this morning. I can't believe it has happened so quickly. Going to see if they get darker over the next few days :) yay !! Bug22 it was like that for me just after my mc. After my 1st AF everything went back to normal. Good luck honey xxxx


----------



## ab75

Congratulations Chrissi xx


----------



## Bug222

congrats Chrissi!


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

Congrats chrissi!!!! Xx


----------



## RockNRollBaby

Congratulations Chrissy!!

I am waiting either for my first AF after MC or a BFP still. Not even sure if I've ovulated but my husband and I have DTD every other day, or every day since my miscarriage on Aug 6th. I *think* I ovulated on Friday or Saturday, but plan is to test on the 8th.


----------



## confuzion

LeahLou said:


> Hey girl!!! I've been alright. A lot of drama went down and we had to move and pause TTC (not that we really did :dohh:). But we're settled now and I'm back into testing mode :haha:
> Also found out I probably have hashimotos so that could explain a lot physically. Yay! Just gotta keep doing bloodwork to officially diagnose and treat it. But it causes TTC to be very hard so no wonder!
> 
> How have you been??

Well it's good to have you back and I hope that they are able to officially diagnose and treat you soon. 

I'm doing well! Fully recovered from my fourth loss and first d&c finally. NTNP for now :)



nugget80 said:


> Just dropping in to say am still here and still waiting! Have had a mad summer and back to work on monday at a job I love. We are not strictly trying but not protecting either so will just wait and see. Lots of plans for year ahead but nothing that wouldn't welcome a lo. Just not pinning my hopes to it and taking a much more relaxed view. Hope all you lovely ladies are well....
> X

Relaxed is the way to go! I'm doing the same. Sticky baby dust to both of us :)



madtowngirl said:


> Also just popping in to say I'm still here and still waiting! I've been laying kind of low, but I just wanted to check in!

Good luck! Keep us posted :)



Chrissi1981 said:


> Hi ladies !!! I got two pink lines this morning. I can't believe it has happened so quickly. Going to see if they get darker over the next few days :) yay !! Bug22 it was like that for me just after my mc. After my 1st AF everything went back to normal. Good luck honey xxxx

CONGRATS!! H&H 9 months hon :)



RockNRollBaby said:


> Congratulations Chrissy!!
> 
> I am waiting either for my first AF after MC or a BFP still. Not even sure if I've ovulated but my husband and I have DTD every other day, or every day since my miscarriage on Aug 6th. I *think* I ovulated on Friday or Saturday, but plan is to test on the 8th.

FX you get a BFP and AF stays away :) Let us know!


----------



## LeahLou

I'm so sorry girl. I know it's hard. We'll get our take home babies when the time is right.


----------



## confuzion

Yes we will. My gut is that I will be a mom one day..that's what keeps me going!


----------



## sailorsgirl

So sorry it's so tough Confuzion. 

I am out, af arrived early this month. So that's me done until oh returns in January. Good luck to all you ladies still trying. And h&h 9 months to all of you with your bfps! ! 

Xxx


----------



## Nikki1979

Congratulations Chrissi. Wishing you a H&H 9 months


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

Im so annoyed, i beleive i ovulated yesterday as the day before yesterday i had pos opk, and yesterday my cervix was so high i couldn't check it and EWCM yesterday and none today plus temp rise today so yea i reckon i ovulated yesterday, however due to stupid family arguments my poor OH had to go sort out after work he was home so late and exhausted we didnt manage to BD, on the most important day and we didnt get to due to petty arguments caused by his sister :( so im absolutely gutted, we did bd the day before suspected ovulation so hoping we could have still caught that egg, but i assume tonight if we bd it will be too late :(


----------



## kategirl

Fx, Charlie! I had something similar happen last month and only got to BD the day before I O'd, but I still ended up with a BFP.


----------



## LeahLou

Sometimes the months you think there's no way, you'll catch it!!

Yep I agree confuzion. But it still breaks my heart that we all have to go through it and loose our babies.


----------



## Bug222

3 dpo- got my crosshairs today... now its just a waiting game... 

charlie- I hope you still caught that eggy! xxx


----------



## GingerPanda

Well, all my thyroid and lupus anticoagulant testing came back normal... So we're going to try one more time before seeing a RE!

Calling my doctor today to get some Clomid. (Can't ovulate without it.)


----------



## 3Minions

Gl gp!!!


----------



## Squig34

Congratulations, Chrissi!

Charlie - BD the day before o is better than BD on the day - you're most definitely not out!! FX!

GP - glad the results are back, off to your journal for more info!

Sailorsgirl, sorry AF came.

Expecting to ovulate myself at the weekend, so BD today and tomorrow, maybe Friday morning but I'm not a morning person so I'm not holding my breath ;) Then DH is away Fri-Mon. Looking forward to having the house to myself though!!


----------



## Bug222

good luck gingerpanda!


----------



## Pixiedust22

Hey guys...

I think I ovulated 9 days ago, since then I've been having some cramps and a stuffy nose (no idea if these are symptoms, just throwing it out there lol) but now I have another opk+! I'm confused...


----------



## kategirl

Pixie, I know people often get OPK+ when they are pregnant, and I've often heard cramps and stuffy noses as early signs.... :)


----------



## GingerPanda

At the same time, I've never gotten a positive OPK during pregnancy. Really depends on the person. I say wait a few days and take a pregnancy test. I hope you get a sticky BFP!


----------



## kategirl

Yeah, I tried one of my leftover OPKs last week and it was negative, but I know people say it's common. Fx!


----------



## GingerPanda

:haha:

Yeah, people saying it was common was why I took some. Did one at like 7.5 weeks the first time, and it wasn't even close to positive. So I just decided that didn't work for me!


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

I get positive opks just before af, hope thats not the case for you though pixie dust! Good luck hun hope you get a BFP in a few days xxx


----------



## Chrissi1981

Pixiedust22 said:


> Hey guys...
> 
> I think I ovulated 9 days ago, since then I've been having some cramps and a stuffy nose (no idea if these are symptoms, just throwing it out there lol) but now I have another opk+! I'm confused...

I had bad cramping from 5dpo. I got my BFP on 10dpo. I also was very gassy and still am. 

Xxx


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

FF set my ovulation today :) so im now 3dpo, guess all i can do now is sit back and wait lol


----------



## laurac1988

I got ridiculously positive OPKs when I was pregnant, but I also get them before AF

Still waiting to ovulate...


----------



## Pixiedust22

Thanks for the advice guys! 2 more days until I test (assuming I did ovulate the first time)


----------



## Squig34

FX for you Pixie!

I've ovulated today. It's really quite painful for me and getting worse as the years go by, but at least I know when it's happened! It's a little late though, I was expecting it Fri or Sat. We only ended up DTD on Wednesday, so this is 4 days since last BD. I'm not out as I've caught at that interval twice before, but at the same time, I'm not that hopeful. I guess I'll know in about 10 days!!


----------



## Pixiedust22

Oh, fx for you too squig!


----------



## Pixiedust22

Testing tomorrow morning, I'm so nervous!


----------



## laurac1988

1dpo over here. Really quite sick with some kind of cold/flu bug. Bleurgh


----------



## kategirl

Fx, pixie!


----------



## Bug222

Testing wed for me.

Good luck pixie!


----------



## Chrissi1981

Good luck pixie and bug xxxxxx


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

Oooh testing day for pixie today :) good luck hun!!!

And good luck for tomoros testing bug!!


----------



## Pixiedust22

BFN :cry:


----------



## Chrissi1981

Pixiedust22 said:


> BFN :cry:

How many days are you past ovulation hun ? Xx


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

Pixiedust22 said:


> BFN :cry:

Awww hun im sorry :( how many dpo are u? There could still be time for a BFP yet xxx


----------



## laurac1988

Sorry pixie x


----------



## Pixiedust22

Uh well I don't know, I've been getting opk+ all over the place and my temping was wrong so I'm not technically out yet but my first "ovulation" this month was two weeks ago.


----------



## Bug222

thought I got a bfp last night (i caved) but turns out it was just a crappy test. BFN this am so prob won't bother testing again. AF due in the next couple of days.


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

I've got period pains tonight, but im only 7dpo im wondering if my chemical last month will have messed up my LP :/ x


----------



## Chrissi1981

o0oCharlieo0o said:


> I've got period pains tonight, but im only 7dpo im wondering if my chemical last month will have messed up my LP :/ x

I had pms around 6dpo and on 10dpp I got a BFP ... Try not to look at this as a bad sign. Also I started to feel off ish that coming weekend ... Good luck hun xx


----------



## Nikki1979

pixie - sorry about the bfn :hugs:


----------



## ab75

Good luck laura xx
Charli, I got period pains and thought she was coming but got my bfp, good luck xx
Good luck pixie and bug xx


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

Thanks hun, im crampy today too feels very like af, but im not due on for 6 days, im hoping it could be implantation but trying not to get my hopes up lol xx


----------



## Bug222

Bfn for me


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

How many dpo are you bug? I hope its just too early for ur BFP hun xx


----------



## Bug222

10 dpo- af due tomorrow


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

Ur LP is quite short then aint it hun :( well hopefully the witch stays away xxx


----------



## Bug222

yeah it always has been... that is actually longer than it was before I started taking a b-complex


----------



## Pixiedust22

Aw sorry bug. :(


----------



## Bug222

big temp drop today :(


----------



## kategirl

Aww, I'm sorry Bug.


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

Im sorry bug :(

I caved and tested today with my only cheapo test, it was called clear response they are 2 for £1 and apparently only 90% accurate and to be done after missed period lol so no suprised at just 9dpo it was negative, all i have left now is a clear blue digital which i wouldnt do until i had missed af lol, although i really dont feel positive about this month, still got af cramps, bad mood swings :(


----------



## madtowngirl

My post D&C AF is starting to show. Waiting on beta results to see if I can go on Clomid this cycle.


----------



## Nikki1979

I am so sorry bug :hugs:


----------



## Chrissi1981

o0oCharlieo0o said:


> Im sorry bug :(
> 
> I caved and tested today with my only cheapo test, it was called clear response they are 2 for £1 and apparently only 90% accurate and to be done after missed period lol so no suprised at just 9dpo it was negative, all i have left now is a clear blue digital which i wouldnt do until i had missed af lol, although i really dont feel positive about this month, still got af cramps, bad mood swings :(

I got a BFN on 9dpo wait a couple of days hun. Xx


----------



## GingerPanda

I took this to see if it would make AF finally show up... Am I going crazy? It might be a hella bad evap? It was there within 2 minutes.
 



Attached Files:







WP_20140912_006.jpg
File size: 15.5 KB
Views: 19


----------



## GingerPanda

False alarm. Took it out of the case. Evap.


----------



## Chrissi1981

GingerPanda said:


> I took this to see if it would make AF finally show up... Am I going crazy? It might be a hella bad evap? It was there within 2 minutes.

It looks pink. What colour was it ? How far are you past I ovulation hun ? Xx


----------



## GingerPanda

I'm not even sure I ovulated. Temps indicated it might be a possibility. If I did, it would be the first time I ever have without Clomid. I was getting ready to start a Clomid cycle, but AF was taking her sweet time. Sometimes getting a BFN makes her show, so that's the only reason I took the test.

Docs say I have PCOS, but I don't get cysts. So... We're not really sure what's up with me. Heheh


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

Well i know im out this month now, the mood swings and period cramps were the first signs, but every month a few days before af i get what me and OH call 'period farts' lol sorry i know tmi, i get terrible gas that smells awful a few days before af, and that has started today :( i dont get that when im pregnant so i know that im out :( 4 days and af should arrive, sooner the better so i can start of next cycle


----------



## Chrissi1981

Have you not taken another test Charlie ? I get both of these with pregnancy and with AF xxxx


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

Just took frer bfn, i knew it would be, dont know why i wasted £8 buying them lol im just hoping af will start early now so i wont be on my period during my holiday which is 22nd - 26th this month!! Xx


----------



## Pixiedust22

Sorry Charlie... :( 

AF just came for me.


----------



## Kuawen

I'm sorry for not checking in with you ladies as often as I should. I feel I'm being a poor participant... Big dip in BBT and a BFN this morning at 12 DPO so I'm on AF watch, to begin cycle 15. DH and I have begun saving money for IVF but it's going to be a while before we have enough put together for our first run through. Not sure if I should continue 'TTC' or try going 'NTNP' until then....


----------



## Bug222

AF came for me too


----------



## Pixiedust22

AF sucks. :( Hi Kuawen!


----------



## Kuawen

Hi Pixie :hugs: AF found me early in the morning (pains woke me up at 2am ugh)


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

Wasnt a lucky month for us all this month was it :( im waiting for af, will be here in next 2-3 days :( hope it hurries up now!


----------



## Nikki1979

I got AF as well.


----------



## Pixiedust22

Sorry everyone. :(


----------



## hmmohrma

I've been crazy busy with the start of a new school year and a large class of very needy six year olds. I knew this would happen after I found this forum so late in the summer, but I am still keeping up with your stories through my email subscription, and I am sorry AF keeps rearing her ugly head. In my neck of the woods...it has been two cycles since my chemical, and we have a BFP as of two days ago (AF is 5 days late.) I took a second test today, and it was definitely darker. I am excited, but I am also nervous. I definitely feel different than I did last time. My chest has been very sore for two weeks, and I have had waves of nausea and major smell sensitivities over the past three days. Please keep us in your prayers, thoughts, whatever it is you do. We have been together for nine years, and we are SO ready to be parents. <3


----------



## Bug222

congrats hmmohrma!!!


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

Congratulations hmmohrma!!!!! Thanks fantastic! Xxx

I had another temp drop today so im nearly below the cover line now im hoping af arrives today now, so at least ill have had 6 days of af till my holiday lol xx


----------



## Kuawen

Congratulations hmmohrma! :wohoo: Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers that this is a sticky bean!


----------



## Squig34

Sorry to hear of all the AFs :( Expecting AF myself tomorrow or Mon but not too gutted this month as we can now go away for our wedding anniversary in April (trip booked!)

Congratulations Hmmohrma! FX for a H&H 9 months for you!


----------



## hmmohrma

Thanks for all the well wishes everyone. Still going well at this point, and we made our first appointment in October. I am still nervous, but I am trying to stay as positive as possible. You all continue to be in my prayers for dust and stickiness. <3


----------



## kerri28

How do you make a spoiler!!???


----------



## GingerPanda

kerri28 said:


> How do you make a spoiler!!???

Like this:


[spoiler]Type everything you want inside the spoiler box here.[/spoiler]


----------



## kerri28

Congrats everyone! 


Spoiler
BFP 9/20 @ 9pm ! 4w4d with rainbow baby! Thank you Hannah! You really blessed us! .


----------



## Renaendel

Wow, Grats Hmmohrma and Kerri!
I am back to join you ladies again. My hcg finally tested out to zero today. We need to see what the doc says about when we can start since I had to have two rounds of methotrexate. I don't see us being ready anyway until December. I am still feeling ok about the whole thing, we will get a pregnancy with a better sense of direction some day, I am sure of it.


----------



## Bug222

huge congrats kerri!!!


----------



## hmmohrma

Yay Kerri and lots of good luck Ren. Here's to hoping good things happen in 2015 for all of us I'm still nervous, but I made i through another week and still feel good about this pregnancy. My dh started crying two night ago because it finally hit him that we are actually and still pregnant. What kind of emotional responses have the partners of those of you who have already had children experienced?


----------



## Squig34

Good luck Ren once you start trying again!

Congratulations Kerri, and sorry to read of your loss in your signature.

AF is here; not behaving too badly! I had my consultation regarding my NK cell results (normal). Not much to say, it was pretty quick. I've basically got 3 cycles in which to get pg and a treatment plan in place. So I just need to get pregnant! We will try to manage more than one time for BD this cycle...


----------



## Pixiedust22

Congrats Kerri!


----------



## Kuawen

Congrats Kerri!


----------



## LeahLou

Hey ladies! Hope all is well! We're on month 21 of TTC. It's been a rough road and I needed a break for a couple months. In the meantime, I got 2 jobs and started school. Phew! We are still going to try but I have lost a lot of hope. Started vitex, so we'll see if that helps!

How's everyone in the TTC journey!


----------



## GingerPanda

Congrats, Kerri!

Leah, good luck with this new cycle. I hope you catch a super sticky baby!



AFM, AF finally came and went. Today is CD7, and I'll be taking my last dose of 100mg Clomid tonight. Been having hot flashes at night from it. This morning hubs fwomped on me for a cuddle, but I was dripping sweat and shoved him off. He started whining that he was freezing!


----------



## Kuawen

KMFX'd for you, GP!

I'm losing my mind as I close in on testing day here. My temps are much higher than they've ever been and they just keep going up. Every morning I'm terrified to take my temp in fear that I'll see a huge dip and impending AF, but it hasn't come yet. I hate it when my body keeps me guessing all the way to the finish line.


----------



## GingerPanda

Ugh, I hope you get an answer soon, Kuawen!


----------



## LeahLou

Oh girl, you're not alone. AF toyed with me and was 2 days late for no reason. It was awful! 
Fx we catch it this cycle yall!! I'm getting impatient :blush:


----------



## Kuawen

Ding dong, the :witch: is here. Maybe next cycle.


----------



## Bug222

:( sorry Kuawen


----------



## GingerPanda

:hugs: , Kuawen.


----------



## Tennessee

Hello everyone, i joined your group some months back. I took a break from posting and trying to hard as my dr told me lol. Well in that break, we got pregnant, and then only 1 week later lost the pregnancy. 
Now I am back again ready to actually try. I charted last month but didn't expect much. Today i am on CD1 and hoping for a good month.

I guess i dont have a problem getting pregnant, my problem is staying pregnant but my dr doesn't really know why. All my blood work came back great she says. So im just hoping for the best.

good luck to all of you


----------



## LeahLou

Hello ladies, sad to say, our TTC journey is over. It's taken a huge toll personally and on our marriage and we may not last. Time to focus on school. Wishing yall the best and many babies!


----------



## Kuawen

I'm so sorry for your loss, Tennessee. I pray your next BFP is super sticky :hugs:

I'm so very sorry, LeahLou :hugs: my thoughts and prayers are with you right now!


----------



## Bug222

sorry for your loss Tennesse

*hugs* LeahLou xx


----------



## confuzion

Kuawen - your chart looked so good last month! I hate how deceiving they can be :(. Hopefully this new cycle.

Tennesee - I am very sorry for your loss hon. I hope you will be successful with a healthy pregnancy soon :hugs:.

Leah - breaks my heart to hear this. Wishing you and your husband healing and strength to get you through the tough times. A break is what we need sometimes even if we don't want it. I've learned that with the forced TTC I've been put on by my doctor. I didn't want it but it really has done wonders for me emotionally and for our relationship. Big hugs :hugs:.

It's infant and pregnancy loss awareness day. I'll be thinking of all of you ladies. We have been through the ringer and we certainly deserve some recognition for our struggles :cry:. Much love <3


----------



## hmmohrma

Tennessee said:


> Hello everyone, i joined your group some months back. I took a break from posting and trying to hard as my dr told me lol. Well in that break, we got pregnant, and then only 1 week later lost the pregnancy.
> Now I am back again ready to actually try. I charted last month but didn't expect much. Today i am on CD1 and hoping for a good month.
> 
> I guess i dont have a problem getting pregnant, my problem is staying pregnant but my dr doesn't really know why. All my blood work came back great she says. So im just hoping for the best.
> 
> good luck to all of you

I am also back after taking several weeks off with our BFP and the beginning of the school year with my sweet little first graders. We went for our first ultra sound today, and there was no heart beat and physical deformities. They are doing a D and C on Friday because my body is not acting like it is going to pass this baby any time soon. I am taking an insert tomorrow night to soften my cervix, and they are going to do genetic testing to see if they can find a reason. We are going to take and ordered (but needed) break for now. We also have no problem conceiving (it seems), but keeping that sticky healthy bean is a problem. I truly hope we get some answers and learn if we can have a biological child or need to move on to adoption. We were feeling so confident this time, but it came crashing down today. I have taken the rest of the week off, and I hope I am ready to face my little firsties again on Monday. Anybody have any tips on dealing with the aftermath of the D and C? This is my first.


----------



## confuzion

hmm - First of all, I am incredibly sorry to hear about your loss. I just had my fourth loss but first ever D&C this past July and it really wasn't too bad. Recovery for me was easier and faster than natural miscarriage. I was so against it for so long but had to give in because my pregnancy also wasn't going on its own (and it's lucky I did because testing showed it was a partial molar).

Anyway, I would recommend just taking it easy in general the first few days even if you're feeling pretty normal. I also had to keep my prescribed ibuprofen with me at all times as the anasthesia seemed to give me some pretty terrible headaches in the days following. My hcg plummeted pretty quickly after the procedure, and my period returned 30 days later exactly.

I hope testing gives you some answers :hugs:.


----------



## Kuawen

I'm so sorry for your loss hmmorhma :hugs: I don't really have much to add to what C said about the D&C; her experience sounds a lot like mine and that's the best advice I would give too. My thoughts and prayers are with you as you go through this.


----------



## Bug222

so very sorry for your loss hmmorhma xxx

my "wave of light" candle is burning brightly tonight in memory of all of our angels xxx


----------



## hmmohrma

Thanks for the tips ladies. My DH is very worried about this, and I hate to see him worry about me on top of mourning another loss. Has anyone gone through the genetic testing?


----------



## confuzion

I burned some candles myself today bug :hugs:. 

Hmm- It's really a simple procedure. You won't remember it. You will hardly feel any pain after (I had cramps for about 2 minutes when I woke up but that was it). It's really nothing for him to worry about (or you). Though I understand the fear because I was also afraid :hugs:.

I had the genetic testing done. On 2 of my miscarriages and also on me and my husband. Do you have any questions about it?


----------



## hmmohrma

They are only testing the baby right now. The doctor said she wants to run more tests on me after all the pregnancy hormones are out of my body. She didn't say anything about genetic testing for me or my husband. We are curious about my husband's history because we no nothing about his father or his father's side of the family. I don't want to know every detail about what might ever go wrong with us, but we are really hoping for some answers in relation to if it is possible for us to create and carry a healthy baby. What sort of information do they get from the genetic testing?


----------



## BSelck24

Hey ladies so sorry for any recent losses! I haven't kept up with this thread but it popped up on my feed today and I wanted to provide a glimmer of hope... I'm pregnant! And after 2 losses, everything has been great so far. Stay hopeful and positive and I know we will all get the babies we dream of :)


----------



## hmmohrma

BSelck24 said:


> Hey ladies so sorry for any recent losses! I haven't kept up with this thread but it popped up on my feed today and I wanted to provide a glimmer of hope... I'm pregnant! And after 2 losses, everything has been great so far. Stay hopeful and positive and I know we will all get the babies we dream of :)

What kind of testing did they run? Also, I am having a near of a time getting a code to get a price for the gentic testing. Anyone mind telling me about the cost? I have insurance, but I don't know if its covered without the code.


----------



## Kuawen

Congratulations BSelck! :happydance:


----------



## Squig34

Sorry for your losses, Hmmohrma & Tennessee :hugs: I can't give you any details on genetic testing, Hmm - partly cos I'm in the UK so it's not the same re cost etc, but also because I've never had a D&C so so not managed to catch the tissue for testing, apparently.

Sorry AF came, Kuawen

Leah - so sorry also to hear that things have come to such a pass. As Confuzion said, I hope you and your DH can find the strength to work your way through this time and keep your marriage together. :hugs:

Congratulations, BSElck :)


----------



## madtowngirl

Oohhhh hmmohrma, I'm so sorry. I just had a D&C in August, and it was my first one. I was terrified, too. But I woke up from the procedure feeling fine, and I slept most of the day after the procedure. Honestly, I was emotionally fine for a while after. I bled for about a week and a half after the procedure, but it was mostly painless. My emotions didn't really hit me until about a week after I stopped bleeding.

Wishing you a speedy healing process.

AFM, I'm on CD 9, waiting to O. Doing my second IUI this cycle.


----------



## GingerPanda

I don't want to scare you, but I was in quite a bit of pain the whole way home from the hospital after my D&C. Probably because the meds they gave me to make my uterus shrink back made me cramp SO BAD. Luckily I went to sleep as soon as I got home and slept for hours. Felt a bit better when I woke up. They didn't give me any pain medication to take home or anything. So it sucked. Maybe your doctor will give you a prescription for pain? A lot of doctors do. I would ask.

I'm sorry for your loss. :hugs:


----------



## laurac1988

Sorry for the recent losses ladies xx


----------



## BSelck24

hmmohrma said:


> BSelck24 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies so sorry for any recent losses! I haven't kept up with this thread but it popped up on my feed today and I wanted to provide a glimmer of hope... I'm pregnant! And after 2 losses, everything has been great so far. Stay hopeful and positive and I know we will all get the babies we dream of :)
> 
> What kind of testing did they run? Also, I am having a near of a time getting a code to get a price for the gentic testing. Anyone mind telling me about the cost? I have insurance, but I don't know if its covered without the code.Click to expand...

So sadly on my second miscarriage I actually passed my baby in the bathtub in the sac (it did not rupture) at 11 weeks so I was able to bring the baby in for direct genetic testing through my doctor. (My mom was with me so thank goodness she took over and preserved the baby for my doctor). The baby's DNA was actually fine, but they found I had an amniotic infection which normally only occurs in the 3rd trimester.

This time around, with a new private doctor (I was on military insurance before) he recommended that I do a council panel which tests my DNA for pre-existing diseases AND is able to pull the baby's DNA out of my blood and test it for any abnormalities. He says within the next two years this blood test will more than likely be mandatory so women and their doctors can better prepare for a baby's health needs. This test was only $25 with my insurance.

Hope that helps!! :hugs:


----------



## hmmohrma

I just lost a long detailed post because my phone battery died. Long story short - I've got pain meds, we decided against gentic testing because of cost and insurance wouldn't cover it, we might do it in the future if this continues, we switched to the operating doctor (ref. one was out of town and just like this one more), and we go for testing on me in 6 weeks that will be covered by insurance and that might give some answers. As expected, the morning was difficult. DH inserted Cytotec to begin contraction/ soften cervix last night, so I was feeling very clenched up on the way to the hospital and finally started to bleeding. Pain isn't too bad, but they gave me meds. I was very weepy when I came out of surgery, but have been better through the day. DH and I took a long nap, and we are staying with his Grammy because we live in a very rural area, and he wants me near a hospital for a few days. One more positive, we went to a Catholic hospital and they send all early losses to a local funeral home where they will inform us in a week of a group memorial and burial. I love that they treat our sweet angel like a baby and not some tissue to dispose. We saw our baby, and yes the head and limbs were not formed perfectly, but it was still our little baby. It was so hard to let LBB go today, but I have a great support system.


----------



## hmmohrma

BSelck24 said:


> hmmohrma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BSelck24 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies so sorry for any recent losses! I haven't kept up with this thread but it popped up on my feed today and I wanted to provide a glimmer of hope... I'm pregnant! And after 2 losses, everything has been great so far. Stay hopeful and positive and I know we will all get the babies we dream of :)
> 
> What kind of testing did they run? Also, I am having a near of a time getting a code to get a price for the gentic testing. Anyone mind telling me about the cost? I have insurance, but I don't know if its covered without the code.Click to expand...
> 
> So sadly on my second miscarriage I actually passed my baby in the bathtub in the sac (it did not rupture) at 11 weeks so I was able to bring the baby in for direct genetic testing through my doctor. (My mom was with me so thank goodness she took over and preserved the baby for my doctor). The baby's DNA was actually fine, but they found I had an amniotic infection which normally only occurs in the 3rd trimester.
> 
> This time around, with a new private doctor (I was on military insurance before) he recommended that I do a council panel which tests my DNA for pre-existing diseases AND is able to pull the baby's DNA out of my blood and test it for any abnormalities. He says within the next two years this blood test will more than likely be mandatory so women and their doctors can better prepare for a baby's health needs. This test was only $25 with my insurance.
> 
> Hope that helps!! :hugs:Click to expand...

Is that test performed only by a blood sample? Thanks for the information.


----------



## BSelck24

Yep just a blood sample


----------



## confuzion

Sorry I'm late getting around to responding!



hmmohrma said:


> They are only testing the baby right now. The doctor said she wants to run more tests on me after all the pregnancy hormones are out of my body. She didn't say anything about genetic testing for me or my husband. We are curious about my husband's history because we no nothing about his father or his father's side of the family. I don't want to know every detail about what might ever go wrong with us, but we are really hoping for some answers in relation to if it is possible for us to create and carry a healthy baby. What sort of information do they get from the genetic testing?

We had two sorts of genetic testing. One was just routine when they thought my pregnancy was going well and just tested me as a potential carrier of some diseases (this wouldn't really cause miscarriage but a disease in a live born). We did find out I was a carrier of something but luckily my husband turned out not to be.

The genetic testing for repeat miscarriages is a karyotype--which basically means they check your chromosomes to see if there's something different about them that might cause miscarriage like a translocation or an inversion (these are rare). We did find out that I have a chromosome 9 inversion, but our genetic counselor said it was a very common inversion (1-3% of the population) and she doesn't believe it caused my losses. My husband has normal 46XY male karyotype. 



hmmohrma said:


> I just lost a long detailed post because my phone battery died. Long story short - I've got pain meds, we decided against gentic testing because of cost and insurance wouldn't cover it, we might do it in the future if this continues, we switched to the operating doctor (ref. one was out of town and just like this one more), and we go for testing on me in 6 weeks that will be covered by insurance and that might give some answers. As expected, the morning was difficult. DH inserted Cytotec to begin contraction/ soften cervix last night, so I was feeling very clenched up on the way to the hospital and finally started to bleeding. Pain isn't too bad, but they gave me meds. I was very weepy when I came out of surgery, but have been better through the day. DH and I took a long nap, and we are staying with his Grammy because we live in a very rural area, and he wants me near a hospital for a few days. One more positive, we went to a Catholic hospital and they send all early losses to a local funeral home where they will inform us in a week of a group memorial and burial. I love that they treat our sweet angel like a baby and not some tissue to dispose. We saw our baby, and yes the head and limbs were not formed perfectly, but it was still our little baby. It was so hard to let LBB go today, but I have a great support system.

Sounds like the worst is behind you. Rest up :hugs:.


----------



## confuzion

Bselck :hi:

congratulations!


----------



## BSelck24

Thank you ladies! And I will update you all with how my genetic tests come back next week!


----------



## Squig34

:hugs: hmmohrma. How lovely that your little one got a burial.

Madtowngirl - good luck with your IUI this cycle!


----------



## laurac1988

I am having a nightmare getting hold of clomid. I'm supposed to start it this cycle. Period is due tomorrow and I've been trying to contact my dr for a week now.

GAAAAHHHHH


----------



## 3Minions

I just wanted to let the ladies I joined this board with long ago that our rainbow had a safe arrival via my second successful vbac and only 2.5 hours of labor on Friday. For all of you suffering recent losses, and for everyone else, I wish with every ounce of my being that you all get your rainbows so your hearts can be full. Big hugs ladies.


----------



## aceron33

Hi all! New to this site and sadly joining this thread. 
A little bit about me. My name is Angie. I am 31 and DH is 34. We have been married for 10 years. We have a 7 year old DD and a 4 year old DS. We were expecting baby #3 due on 12/4/14 and went in for our gender u/s at 19 weeks on 7/9/14 and sadly there was no heartbeat. I was induced that day and at 4:15am on 7/10/14 I delivered my beautiful sleeping daughter, Parker. My Dr advised that we wait 2 normal cycles before ttc again. So here we are, I just passed ovulation and am in the TWW. A few days after ovulation, I had some light spotting when I wiped and have since then had mild backaches and mild cramps. I don't know if AF is just trying to come early (about 10 days early). 
Thanks for letting me join. I'm looking forward to jumping into this adventure with all of you!


----------



## aceron33

I forgot to mention in my previous post that after delivery, my daughter passed from a cord accident. Her cord was wrapped around her right arm and neck twice.


----------



## seaoftwilight

Hi, ladies! :wave: I'm new here. I had a D&C about two weeks ago. I found out at my eight week thst the baby stopped growing. I've been very sad but I'm ready to move on and TTC! The doc recommended to try after AF but said that I don't necessarily need to prevent getting pregnant before then. I got excited that I got the ok to TTC right away but hubby wasn't into it. He insisted to wait for AF. 

So now I just have to wait for AF! :coffee: And hope for a fast BFP after that! I got pg my first try last time but who knows how long it's going to take next time. The uncertainty sucks! :dohh:


----------



## Squig34

Angie - so sorry to hear of your loss. Welcome, and :hugs:

Congratulations 3Minions! I remember seeing you around but I didn't think it was long enough ago for your rainbow to actually have been born! What did you have, a girl or a boy?

Welcome, seaoftwilight, sorry for your loss. I hope it's not long until you get your next BFP!

AFM, today I missed my period :) 4+1 on the Coventry protocol so am hopeful that this is it and I won't have to endure any more losses.


----------



## 3Minions

Squig, a little girl  FX for you!

I was on here from my D&C Sept 2013 to my bfp in late Jan 2014.


----------



## GingerPanda

Congrats, 3Minions! I wish I had been able to stay in our rainbow due date club. :)



Clomid certainly didn't work. I have a message in with the nurse at my doctor's office to ask him if he would consider letting me try Femara next cycle.


----------



## laurac1988

Because my drs office is so shockingly bad, I now have to wait until next cycle for clomid.
*deeps breaths*


----------



## GingerPanda

Just checking in with all you lovely ladies. It's been quiet!


----------



## mommyof2peas

Wow, *blows off dust* Been a while since I've been here. I lost my rainbow but will be trying again soon. Doc seemed pretty willing to let me try clomid again straight out the gate instead of waiting. Just have to make it to my first post MC af.


----------



## Squig34

Sorry to hear that, M2p. How far along were you?

I'm currently 9+1 which is the furthest I've ever got, although I started spotting yesterday. Hopefully baby is strong enough to make it this time.


----------



## mommyof2peas

We think at least 13 weeks, maybe more. Baby had been gone so long that there was shrinkage. So could have been more like 14 weeks


----------



## confuzion

This thread died a little bit when I was doing my TTC break

Mo2p of course I'm aware of your loss. Heartbreaking but you are strong and will pick yourself back up :hugs:.

I will have to get around to updating the front page at some point. Reading back seems like a pretty large task atm :haha:.


----------



## crystal8

Hi girls :wave:

I was wondering if I could join this group? I had a mc at 17 weeks back in September and have finally been given the all clear to start trying again. I did not need a D&C, but did have a small amount of RPOC that we had to wait on to resolve. We are now doing testing because the loss was in second tri. So far they've confirmed that I'm ovulating again. I'm to do an anti-coagulant blood panel in December and have an endometrial biopsy on Friday. Then at the end of December we meet with the RE to make a plan for the New Year most likely to resume IUI (male factor). 

Reading your stories has been very comforting, so thank you girls. :flower:


----------



## Bug222

hi ladies- i had actually forgotten about this thread... nice to see it back!


----------



## laurac1988

Sorry for your loss crystal xx


----------



## hmmohrma

DH and I are traveling for the Thanksgiving holiday right now, but we go in for the second round of testing on Monday. AF came exactly 28 days after my DandC, so I'm glad my cycle is regular. We have already been told my thyroid and rh factor were normal, so we're going to check for horomone deficiencies and blood clotting issues. Doc said he might just tell us try again and hope for the best the third time. Glad to see a little action on the thread again. 

Sorry for your loss, Crystal.


----------



## Squig34

Welcome, Crystal! 

That's tough M2p - how far along were you when you found out? :hugs:

Glad your cycles are normal at least, hmm. Good luck with the next set of testing.


----------



## mommyof2peas

I went in for my 18 week appointment hopping to set up my gender scan.


----------



## Squig34

:( I found out at my booking scan at 10.5 weeks I'd lost my first baby at 8 weeks & that was awful. I can't imagine what that must've been like for you, thinking you were safely in second tri.


----------



## confuzion

crystal - hi, and welcome :hugs:. Hope the testing comes up with a good plan for you.

hmm - glad to hear your cycles are back on track, looking forward to hearing about your trying again!


----------



## confuzion

How are we doing ladies? Those of you trying, where are you in your cycle?


----------



## nugget80

Still here still hoping. Think cd7...


----------



## Squig34

Almost fertile time then Nugget - good luck!


----------



## Bug222

Cd1 for me


----------



## laurac1988

Sorry bug xxxx
AF due tomorrow for me


----------



## Kuawen

Taking a break this cycle because of CP#5 last cycle. I've got an appointment to discuss what we should try next with the doc on Dec 4th.


----------



## Renaendel

Thanksgiving begins the TWW.


----------



## mommyof2peas

Still waiting for my post D&C AF before I start temping and all that other jazz. Figure why do it now anyhow :) Follow up apt on the 3rd. I kinda hope to walk out with some answers. But I guess we will see.


----------



## GingerPanda

CD10 here. 5mg of Femara CD4-8 this time. Never been on Femara before, so I hope it works!


----------



## confuzion

nugget - FX for this cycle. Hoping with you :hugs:.

bug - hope this new cycle, and the referral you've got coming up bring you success very very soon!

laura - big hugs about AF. You're my cycle buddy now :hugs:

kuawen - so sorry about your chemical. Only 3 more days until your appointment. Let us know how it goes and what the plan is <3

Ren - everything crossed for you in this tww!

mo2p - I hope you walk out with answers too love. Let us know what happens.

GP - Based on the OPK I just saw in your journal, my hopes are super up that femara will work!

AFM, temp dropped big time this morning. So AF expected VERY soon. First cycle trying since D&C in July. Getting excited to try, but terrified to get pregnant again!


----------



## Renaendel

GP, my RE put me on Femara, specifically because she thought I would be a bad responder to clomid. I hope it does the trick for you since I know clomid has been pretty hit or miss.


----------



## Chrissi1981

Hi Ladies

I've decided to come and join you all if that's ok? It's been a little over 4 weeks now still I had my miscarriage and lost my twins. It was my 2nd loss in a row, 1st one was a blighted ovum. As I ovulated twice the cycle after my 1st miscarriage and lost the 2nd pregnancy I've decided to wait 3 months before TTC. It's so hard especially as all my friends are now fine and in their 2nd trimesters. But still I'm being stubborn waiting it out whilst having my hormones as well as my mineral and vitamin levels checked. 

I'm so scared to try again. It happened both times so quickly I never ever expected to ever experience a miscarriage let alone 2 :nope:

Is there anyone else here in the same boat ? 

I hope you all go on to have happy and healthy babies as soon as.

Lots of love xxx


----------



## GingerPanda

Chrissi, lots of us here have had multiple miscarriages and have no children. Myself included. My condolences. This is a safe place! :hugs:



Thanks, ladies. I really hope the Femara works, too! Then I really hope the progesterone works to keep me pregnant!



Confusion, that's the worst feeling isn't it? To be sooo excited to try again, but then terrified of succeeding. Cruel!


----------



## confuzion

Chrissi - welcome to the mama bear family :hugs:. Same boat here as well. My first two losses hit me pretty hard. Never expected I'd have one let alone 2 miscarriages. So definitely can sympathize. I've unfortunaly had another 2 losses after that (but this is rare and don't let my story scare you. I've met many third time lucky ladies!). So sorry for your loss love. 

GP - it's definitely a strange feeling to have. That's recurrent loss for ya. I have to admit though, squig's current pregnancy is making me unusually hopeful! FX me and you have the same luck!


----------



## Chrissi1981

Well thank you ladies !!! I remember I was here before back in August. Didn't think I'd be heading back here. Ah well. My naturopath thinks that I'm low in progesterone so I'm being tested but I'm not so sure. To help I'm trying to quit my two a day coffee in a morning just in case my adrenals are stressed. Having those tested too. Expensive but so worth it. Also having my minerals checked as a deficiency in zinc, selenium could be reason as to why miscarriage happens. Shame gps don't test for this. So private I go. I suffer a lot with weak bones so I wouldn't be surprised if I'm lacking in something.

Been put on herbs too to help regulate, cleanse and tone my body. Agnus Castus, yellow dock, ashwganda, licorice as well as milk thistle, dandelion root, red raspberry, burdock root and some other one I cannot remember. Big cleansing for me. I prefer to go down the natural route and make use of what is already existing in nature. But that's a personal choice and not for everyone.

I eat relatively healthy. But something is up in my body and I feel it. The only time I feel fantastic is when I eat pure and clean foods, raw and organic. I'm simply buzzing then !!

Will let you know what comes back from my results. If you are interested that is and what the naturopath says. 

Have a lovely day.

Xxxx


----------



## Squig34

Sorry to hear of your most recent loss Chrissi. Yes we're definitely interested to hear your results and what the naturopath has to say, keep us updated!

I've had 5 losses and am pregnant again, just gone 10 weeks. This is as far as I've ever got. I'm not feeling completely secure, but am cautiously hopeful. One silver lining for our situation is that I'm getting weekly scans, and it's awesome to see the development each week!


----------



## Chrissi1981

Squig34 said:


> Sorry to hear of your most recent loss Chrissi. Yes we're definitely interested to hear your results and what the naturopath has to say, keep us updated!
> 
> I've had 5 losses and am pregnant again, just gone 10 weeks. This is as far as I've ever got. I'm not feeling completely secure, but am cautiously hopeful. One silver lining for our situation is that I'm getting weekly scans, and it's awesome to see the development each week!

Hey honey

Did they say why you had 5 ? What was causing it ? Are you doing anything different this time ?? 

Best of luck to you xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Squig34

No a cause hasn't been found, but possibly an implantation issue. I didn't do anything for the first four pregnancies (2 were CPs, but the other 2 I saw HBs). For the fifth, I was on aspirin, Clexane and progesterone, which didn't work for me. Then I went to a clinic in Coventry to have natural killer cells testing. I don't have elevated NK levels, but one of my consultants here told me that just getting the biopsy done is helpful because it provokes an inflammatory response which changes the environment of the womb (women often get the endometrial scratch - same as the biopsy but without the testing - to help promote implantation). I'm also on progesterone and I was on Clexane but I had to stop it because I started spotting. I think the things that have made the difference are the scratch and not taking aspirin (it can help women with clotting disorders, but studies are now showing that women who don't have one shouldn't take it). But perhaps the progesterone and Clexane have had a bigger impact than I realise :)

Thanks for your good wishes :)


----------



## Bug222

welcome Chrissi- so sorry for your losses


----------



## GingerPanda

Hope everyone is well!

I'm still waiting to see if Femara will make me ovulate. Any day now, hopefully!


----------



## mommyof2peas

Im ok. Went to the docs and got some answers (in my journal if you want to read) and now Im just waiting on AF. Only 2 weeks out from D&C so I have to wait another 2-3 weeks. But doc said that if it doesn't start on its own. So I have some hope.


----------



## Kuawen

Just got back from the OBGYN's. We're moving on to Clomid, 50mg for the next three months. Doc tried to push IVF a bit but was sympathetic when we told him we just can't afford it. He doesn't want to put me on blood thinners beyond baby aspirin until I have a positive test, so I'm praying that isn't what's going to be the deciding factor for me finally keeping a baby. I can't wait for 2014 to be over so I can have my first Clomid cycle in January.


----------



## Squig34

M2p, sorry to read that they couldn't immediately see a reason for your loss of Henry, but glad you will get further testing. I also wouldn't discount what your daughter said, I've heard stories like that before from young children who couldn't otherwise know such things.

Kuawen, great news on the Clomid; there have been a couple of Clomid babies conceived recently so FX for you!


----------



## confuzion

Everything crossed GP!

Mo2p - yes read your update, feeling hopeful for you too :)

Kuawen- what squig said, lots of Clomid babies recently conceived in BnB a land. Hoping your next bean is super sticky :hugs:.

CD4 here. Barely spotting. BDing shall commence shortly! Will probably OPKS starting CD9 since my Os have been so early lately!


----------



## Bug222

I usually start opks in the evening of cd8... Up until last cycle I was getting a pos around cd12 or 13


----------



## lesh07

Hi ladies. I know I have been absent for a few months but I was struggling! We have not had a positive pregnancy test since our loss on 6th dec 2013, which has been hard as the 1st baby was conceived 8 months into trying, now a whole year later and nothing. We are now up to 20 months ttc with no baby on the horizon. I am feeling slightly more positive now and back tracking Ovulation, On day 18 of a 28 day cycle and no positive O test yet, Which is worrying. 

Hope all you ladies are good and I see a few are pregnant so congrats to you ladies and baby dust to us still praying for that BFP. xX


----------



## Squig34

Glad you're feeling a bit more positive Lesh. Hopefully 2015 will get you that elusive BFP. Good luck.


----------



## Renaendel

I think 2015 will be a better year for all of us. I start my femara back up tomorrow. Ovulation date is set for Christmas day as long as my follicle ultrasound looks good.


----------



## laurac1988

I wished on a shooting star last night that 2015 will be the year for take home babies for all those still waiting x


----------



## Fezzle

Hi all, not a club I ever wanted to join, but can I join you all? :cry:


----------



## GingerPanda

Welcome, Fezzle. I wish you didn't have to join us! :( :hugs:


----------



## Renaendel

I wish you didn't have to be here Fezzle. How are you doing physicially today?


----------



## mommyof2peas

Aww Fezzle, Im so sorry :(


----------



## mommyof2peas

Blood test all came back normal. Other than an elevated TSH (Thyroid) but it's still within "Normal" range. Will retest if and when I become pregnant or in 3 months. See where the number is at. So no real reason I lost my babies. 

I had a dream last night about losing another early on and my husband thinking we were done trying and me being torn. I just dont know if we would try again or not. Sure hope I dont ever have to make that choice!


----------



## laurac1988

I hope that choice isn't one you have to make hun xxxx
And I'm sorry they didn't find a reason

Welcome fezzle xx


----------



## Fezzle

Renaendel said:


> I wish you didn't have to be here Fezzle. How are you doing physicially today?

Overall ok, cramps on and off, still a heavy flow, but still nothing worse than a heavy period. I forgot what pads were like- I haven't worn them since I was 14!


----------



## Bug222

sorry you have to join us here- but welcome Fezzle xxx


----------



## Fezzle

Thanks for the welcome, everyone x


----------



## Kuawen

Oh no Fezzle :( :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :cry:

Welcome with a heavy heart.


----------



## Squig34

Sorry you're 'eligible' to join, Fezzle, but welcome.

M2p, I hope you don't have to make that choice either and your next one is your rainbow.


----------



## GingerPanda

M2p, what was your TSH level, if you don't mind me asking?

I've had mine tested a million times over the last two years, and it was always "normal". Then last Monday, it was 88.89 all of a sudden. Turns out I probably have Hashimoto's that has been destroying my thyroid on and off for who knows how long, but they never caught it when it was "on". Doc says this is a huge part of my problem! Have they tested you for anti-thyroid antibodies, or just TSH?


----------



## nugget80

So I am still here lurking, especially as its the end of term and not much work to be doing... Any hoo... have been asked to lead a subject (RE) at work next year which is great, especially as I am still an NQT for another 4 terms. have not given an answer yet but am very tempted, if given the right support. 
However... I had resigned myself to no more babies as it has been over a year now since a MMC at 12 weeks and a chemical in may. We have been trying in total now for almost 3 years for #2! (having just written that I can't believe it) With a night out on Friday I used my last FRER (AF due Mon) and a BFN so able to go out relax have a couple of drinkies. Cut to today now a day late (cycles vary from 24/26 days) but has happened before. As I am not working and have no lessons to plan I decided to test... It came back BFP in the time. So as you do I quickly did a second and a digi to make real sure. All were BFP. However I am not as happy and excited as I feel I should be. I have so much planned for the next year and never figured on a baby being a part. I have just lost loads of weight and don't wanna put it back on. AND most important I am so scared after the last 2 pregnancies to let myself get excited. I know from bitter experience that a BFP does not mean a baby. No point to this post am just sat here on my own and no one to tell. Not even sure will tell DH. Perhaps i'll wait til Christmas and wrap up my remaining digi for him if it goes that far...


----------



## Fezzle

Hi nugget, I'm still a mc newbie, but I already understand the mixed feelings and worry about it not working out. Best of luck to you :hugs:


----------



## lesh07

Congrats nugget. Xxx I understand though. I'm know i will be happy IF i ever get another bfp but will also be terrified. Xxx


----------



## Kuawen

Congrats nugget :hugs: I completely understand the lack of excitement. With my CP last month I just sort of looked at the test and thought 'here we go again'. It took a lot of convincing from DH and my OBGYN to keep trying for another 2 years with meds, but I'm trying to keep a PMA. 

With a temp dip this morning and general achy feeling all over it's safe to say I'm on AF watch. We weren't trying this last cycle for a sanity break and I'm a little bit excited to begin next cycle, my first Clomid cycle. Even though AF hasn't arrived yet I'm going to go ahead and get my prescription filled so I have them on hand. If the math all works out then I should be O'ing on New Years Eve. But we'll see.


----------



## mommyof2peas

My tsh was 4.01 last time it was tested it was 2.2. Doc said he would test again when I got pregnant. I know this time we tested for thyroid and lupus, and the lupus blood clotting factors. All those were normal. I don't think it could be something like hashimoto'so since I've had 4 health children. That isn't something you can get later is it?



GingerPanda said:


> M2p, what was your TSH level, if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> I've had mine tested a million times over the last two years, and it was always "normal". Then last Monday, it was 88.89 all of a sudden. Turns out I probably have Hashimoto's that has been destroying my thyroid on and off for who knows how long, but they never caught it when it was "on". Doc says this is a huge part of my problem! Have they tested you for anti-thyroid antibodies, or just TSH?


----------



## nugget80

Sooo... hpt still bfp which is great. However I now have a dilemma at work and absolutely no one to discuss with as not even dh knows about bfp! Basically I have been asked to take over a class full time after Christmas. Its a class I know but am not sure full time while pregnant is a good idea! Problem is without a crystal ball I have no idea if pregancy will be successful. Isdo have the option of taking the class on part time but also I don't wanna leave my class... so confused. .. :/


----------



## GingerPanda

mommyof2peas said:


> My tsh was 4.01 last time it was tested it was 2.2. Doc said he would test again when I got pregnant. I know this time we tested for thyroid and lupus, and the lupus blood clotting factors. All those were normal. I don't think it could be something like hashimoto'so since I've had 4 health children. That isn't something you can get later is it?
> 
> 
> 
> GingerPanda said:
> 
> 
> M2p, what was your TSH level, if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> I've had mine tested a million times over the last two years, and it was always "normal". Then last Monday, it was 88.89 all of a sudden. Turns out I probably have Hashimoto's that has been destroying my thyroid on and off for who knows how long, but they never caught it when it was "on". Doc says this is a huge part of my problem! Have they tested you for anti-thyroid antibodies, or just TSH?Click to expand...

That is higher than it should be. I would get a second opinion from an endocrinologist. But if you don't want to, make SURE your doc checks your TSH *REGULARLY* when you get pregnant. You will probably need to go on levothyroxine. Pregnancy can be hard on a healthy thyroid. If your TSH is already a little over what it should be, I would wager you'll need medication during pregnancy.

As far as developing it... All my thyroid tests were normal in August. By the end of November/early December I was full-blown hypothyroid, and Hashi's has destroyed a good chunk of my thyroid. My endocrinologist says Hashimoto's doesn't necessarily mean you have NK cells that will attack a fetus. And you don't even necessarily have Hashi's. You could just be going hypothyroid for some other reason. Either way, high TSH puts you at increased risk of miscarriage. There's also a correlation between high TSH in pregnant women and developmental delays and/or lower IQs in the babies. My doc says that's why they'll be increasing my meds and checking my levels every 3-4 weeks during pregnancy.





nugget80 said:


> Sooo... hpt still bfp which is great. However I now have a dilemma at work and absolutely no one to discuss with as not even dh knows about bfp! Basically I have been asked to take over a class full time after Christmas. Its a class I know but am not sure full time while pregnant is a good idea! Problem is without a crystal ball I have no idea if pregancy will be successful. Isdo have the option of taking the class on part time but also I don't wanna leave my class... so confused. .. :/

Nugget, I would tell my husband if it was me. I'd want his input on the situation, since you're potentially making a choice for the whole family. I know there's fear it may not work out, but still... I don't think it's a decision I would make without my husband.


----------



## mommyof2peas

Oh yes, I know its high :) I am a google queen lol :blush: I asked about treating it and he didn't seem to want to do that without a second high number. I know that I've read the "New Normal" for Hypothyoid only goes to 3 but that not everyone follows that. So if I were going by that I would be Hypo and would need medication. I think once I get pregnant again if it is still that high or higher I will insist on medication. I would rather be on the safe side. Mine is bound to go up because I've had 4 children and Im nearly 35 and over weight. But I do have many symptoms like Hair loss, memory issues, tired alot. For now I'll wait and see. my Ob is pretty amazing as we have known each other a while. He's a good doc. He is one that will let me try something (because I google a lot LOL) if it wont hurt anything. Just so I feel better. or tell me Im being silly if its something I really dont need. I trust him. But after two back to back MC one at 13ish weeks I cant go through that again. I want to do everything I can for my rainbow. 





GingerPanda said:


> mommyof2peas said:
> 
> 
> My tsh was 4.01 last time it was tested it was 2.2. Doc said he would test again when I got pregnant. I know this time we tested for thyroid and lupus, and the lupus blood clotting factors. All those were normal. I don't think it could be something like hashimoto'so since I've had 4 health children. That isn't something you can get later is it?
> 
> 
> 
> GingerPanda said:
> 
> 
> M2p, what was your TSH level, if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> I've had mine tested a million times over the last two years, and it was always "normal". Then last Monday, it was 88.89 all of a sudden. Turns out I probably have Hashimoto's that has been destroying my thyroid on and off for who knows how long, but they never caught it when it was "on". Doc says this is a huge part of my problem! Have they tested you for anti-thyroid antibodies, or just TSH?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is higher than it should be. I would get a second opinion from an endocrinologist. But if you don't want to, make SURE your doc checks your TSH *REGULARLY* when you get pregnant. You will probably need to go on levothyroxine. Pregnancy can be hard on a healthy thyroid. If your TSH is already a little over what it should be, I would wager you'll need medication during pregnancy.
> 
> As far as developing it... All my thyroid tests were normal in August. By the end of November/early December I was full-blown hypothyroid, and Hashi's has destroyed a good chunk of my thyroid. My endocrinologist says Hashimoto's doesn't necessarily mean you have NK cells that will attack a fetus. And you don't even necessarily have Hashi's. You could just be going hypothyroid for some other reason. Either way, high TSH puts you at increased risk of miscarriage. There's also a correlation between high TSH in pregnant women and developmental delays and/or lower IQs in the babies. My doc says that's why they'll be increasing my meds and checking my levels every 3-4 weeks during pregnancy.Click to expand...


----------



## GingerPanda

I don't put a lot of stock in the "normal" lab values. My Endo says he likes it to definitely be less than 3. Less than 2 is ideal.

If you have an above normal TSH, it WILL go up during pregnancy. So just make sure he keeps an eye on it. :)


----------



## mommyof2peas

Oh I will for sure. If nothing else I think maybe during pregnancy just to be on the safe side. I also read about lower IQ In babies of mothers with uncontrolled Thyroid issues.


----------



## confuzion

Fezzle - hurts my heart to see you on this side of the forum, but welcome :hugs:.

nugget - congrats! I will have to agree with the ladies before me about maybe sharing the news with your husband.

m2p - definitely have your TSH retested in early pregnancy (which will hopefully come around soon :hugs:)


----------



## mommyof2peas

Just updated my journal, but I got my script for Provera today :) I get to start on monday and my clomid is filled and waiting. Will be starting my baby aspirin friday when we get paid and once Im preggo will be put on progesterone. Ive been taking my prenatals, folic acid and B6 for the last couple weeks. SO fingers crossed something happens ;)


----------



## Bug222

congrats nugget- like the others said I would tell my DH then make the decision together

sounds like everything is ready for your rainbow m2p!!! :)


----------



## Squig34

Nugget, sorry you're feeling so conflicted, but congratulations! I agree you should talk to DH.

M2p - sounds like everything is in place- good luck!


----------



## GingerPanda

M2p, sounds like you're on your way to a rainbow!


----------



## laurac1988

fingers crossed m2p! 

Im hoping for a nice crop of december BFPs in here


----------



## GingerPanda

Me too, Laura! Speaking of which, I'll be testing at 10dpo on Saturday morning. I think we may be going to hang out with friends and see the new Hobbit movie. And that is probably going to involve alcohol. :haha:


----------



## nugget80

Many thanks for advice. Work issue has been resolved as it turned out none of our team were happy. I have now been asked to cover on a monday and will ask for supply rates as that will be much better financially. (If they don't pay me they would have to pay outside agency which would not be so good for them) still not told hubby yet. Soooo wanted to wait til Christmas but as he is in charge of drinks I am planning to tell him tomorrow. I have wrapped a box and will pop a digi in for him to have as early pressie...


----------



## Bug222

so cute! let us know how he reacts!


----------



## Kuawen

:hugs: can't wait to hear how it goes, Nugget. What a wonderful present to give. 

KMFX'd for you, m2p! It sounds like you've got everything ready for a sticky BFP. AF arrived yesterday, so for the first time in almost 2 years I had a 28 day cycle all on my own, and we weren't even trying for a BFP lol. But I've got my Clomid now and we're doing all we can to catch O on New Years Eve. 

:dust: I'm hoping we all get our rainbows in 2015! :dust:


----------



## Renaendel

2015 is going to be a great year.


----------



## laurac1988

I really hope so Renae!


----------



## spiritbear

Hi everyone, Renae was kind enough to direct me to this forum and let me know that a lot of women on here are using fermera. I would love some insight on your experience with this! 

All of my tests came back positive and although I ovulate regularly (every 30 days) the specialist recommended the next step to be taking fermera, then going in for an ultra-sound and doing the trigger shot if the follicles are ready. She said it could help make sure the egg is released at the right time and increase the chance of fertilization since more than one egg may be released.

This does make sense to me, but I am still hesitant. I always try to take the 'natural' route but I do trust her and definitely would do anything to have a baby  

My questions are 1)did fermera do anything to 'mess up' or change your cycle or periods at all if you already had normal cycles with regular ovulation? 2) what side effects did you experience?

Thank you for your insight, I truly appreciate it


----------



## angelmommy13

We are ttc our rainbow, lost a baby on 4.24.13, started trying 2 months later 6.27.13, no luck.
but my OH is in the military!! :cry:


----------



## Fezzle

Hi, spiritbear- I haven't tried femara, or a trigger- I've just done Clomid, but my cycles were irregular before taking it, so it helped rather than mess them up. One of my other BnB friends was ovulating on her own and is taking femara without the trigger- she hasn't had any luck yet, but it hasn't messed up her cycles.

angelmommy- is your OH away? That must be so frustrating when TTC!


----------



## angelmommy13

yes, but he will be home 12/20 (today, lol) at 11:15 a.m., it sucks :cry: just want our rainbow


Fezzle said:


> Hi, spiritbear- I haven't tried femara, or a trigger- I've just done Clomid, but my cycles were irregular before taking it, so it helped rather than mess them up. One of my other BnB friends was ovulating on her own and is taking femara without the trigger- she hasn't had any luck yet, but it hasn't messed up her cycles.
> 
> angelmommy- is your OH away? That must be so frustrating when TTC!


----------



## GingerPanda

Spiritbear, I have taken Femara. But unlike you, I can't ovulate without medication. So it would be pretty hard to mess up my messed up cycles. However, it stays in your body only a very short amount of time. It's already filtered out by the time you even ovulate. So I don't think it would mess you up. :)

Angelmommy, congrats on your hubs coming home! How long will he be home?


----------



## Renaendel

Spirit, I had sometimes regular cycles with femara. Femara changed it to always regular cycles. Stuff is awesome for making you ovulate on time. The trigger helps even more by making sure that egg pops when it is at optimal health. I hope that helps with all the chemical pregnancies(cps) I know you said you were experiencing in the other thread. Everyone here has lost a pregnancy here, or 2 or 3 or many more. Sorry you had to go through them too. It is frustrating and sad to see those lines go away.

Your doctor is spot on with her advice. Cps can happen when the follicle holds on to the egg for too long. So even if your cycle is "regular". It might not be kicking out the egg while it is still viable. My doctor is doing this step with us also this month. It also helps your post ovulation progesterone since you get good follicles, which can be another cause for recurrent loss.


----------



## spiritbear

Renaendel said:


> Spirit, I had sometimes regular cycles with femara. Femara changed it to always regular cycles. Stuff is awesome for making you ovulate on time. The trigger helps even more by making sure that egg pops when it is at optimal health. I hope that helps with all the chemical pregnancies(cps) I know you said you were experiencing in the other thread. Everyone here has lost a pregnancy here, or 2 or 3 or many more. Sorry you had to go through them too. It is frustrating and sad to see those lines go away.
> 
> Your doctor is spot on with her advice. Cps can happen when the follicle holds on to the egg for too long. So even if your cycle is "regular". It might not be kicking out the egg while it is still viable. My doctor is doing this step with us also this month. It also helps your post ovulation progesterone since you get good follicles, which can be another cause for recurrent loss.

That's a great way to explain it. I was hesitant at first because I didn't feel that the problem was fertilization since it was starting to work frequently, but it does make sense that the egg could not be released at the right time and making it unable to move on with the pregnancy. 

And, great news that it doesn't seem to change your periods or cycles at all. After the first cp, my periods had become really painful and a little irregular (whereas they used to be spot on 30 days)- I also started getting terrible pms symptoms I had never experienced before that were really disrupting things (breasts so painful for 1.5 weeks each month I'd be in tears, terrible cramping for 1.5 weeks each month before period started, extreme fatigue etc.) and I worked really hard (with acupuncture etc.) to get everything back on track- I think it had just completely thrown my hormones out of whack.

So, that is why I was also hesitant to start something medical- I was worried about throwing things off balance again. Good to know that it has a very short half life.

We are going to take it easy for cycle 10 (just started) and then will do fermera/ultra-sound/trigger shot cycle 11.

It's almost the New Year, here's to healthy pregnancies and babies in 2015!!


----------



## confuzion

Welcome spiritbear and angelmommy. 

Nothing to add to the discussion on femara since I've never been on it but seems the other ladies responded with some great info! 

Echoing ren and Laura, come on 2015 and give us our overdue rainbows!


----------



## Bug222

OMG OMG- I just got a faint BFP at 10dpo!!!! I am such a mixture of scared and excited right now I don't know what to think!!!


----------



## Fezzle

Fx, Bug!!!


----------



## Renaendel

Best of luck Bug and Congratulations!


----------



## confuzion

:happydance:, think I've congratulated you in 2 other places but here's 1 more for good measure, CONGRATULATIONS BUG :yipee:.

Seems like the BFPs are rolling in around BnB now. Let's hope it's not long now for the rest of us!


----------



## Bug222

Thank you! I have everything crossed for you and all the other ladies here that deserve a beautiful rainbow.


----------



## Squig34

Yay Bug! I noticed the thread name updated with 2 more BFPs & I knew one was Nugget, so I was keen to find out the other - will check your journal!


----------



## laurac1988

Congrats bug! H&H 9 months!


----------



## GingerPanda

Congrats, Bug! Fx'd!


----------



## Kuawen

Congrats Bug!! KMFX'd for a H&H 9 months for you and your rainbow! :happydance:


----------



## nugget80

Well I presented hubby with his early Christmas pressie and he refused to open a pressie early as it goes against his principles... grrrrrr... so I changed it to an end of term pressie and he opened it. All he managed to say was wow...! Not often he is stuck for words. Now just gotta see if we can keep quiet over Christmas. Its well known I like a few drinks. .


----------



## GingerPanda

:haha: Who doesn't like early presents?!

His reaction was cute. Keep a wine glass filled with dark grape juice or something. No one will know.



AFM, temp dropped below coverline this morning. Expecting AF either tomorrow or the day after.


----------



## hmmohrma

Yay Bug!!! Everything of mine is crossed that lines keeps darkening! 

I'm back online because I'm on winter break from my students! After two cycles past d&c we have been given permission to ttc again! All my testing came back normal, so let's hope for no more bad luck!


----------



## hmmohrma

nugget80 said:


> Well I presented hubby with his early Christmas pressie and he refused to open a pressie early as it goes against his principles... grrrrrr... so I changed it to an end of term pressie and he opened it. All he managed to say was wow...! Not often he is stuck for words. Now just gotta see if we can keep quiet over Christmas. Its well known I like a few drinks. .

You can certainly fake the drinks! Just make sure you or DH make them. Nobody will notice if they're all drinking, too. Congrats and Merry christmas!


----------



## confuzion

Yay for trying again hmm! I agree with the other nugget, fake it! Love the reaction :D

GP, must be nice to finally see what a normal LP is like for you?


----------



## Squig34

Good luck hmm!

Ha ha Nugget :)

Good luck for the next cycle GP - I know you had mixed feelings for this.


----------



## laurac1988

Hope everyone is having a wonderful Christmas time


----------



## mommyof2peas

CD 1 :) Guess the Provera did it's job


----------



## Renaendel

Marvelous Christmas Laura. Had my positive OPK, so hoping for a miracle here.

GLad the provera worked for you Mommyof2peas.


----------



## confuzion

FX for both of you lovelies m2p and ren!


----------



## laurac1988

9dpo bfn for me and AF due tomorrow
https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q568/lauracostello1988/TTC/A0266DB0-1509-4B14-A54E-88539F946B35_zpszrli98cj.jpg


----------



## confuzion

I've never gotten a BFP as early as 9 DPO except in this current one laura, so all the things still crossed for you! Hope AF is a no show tomorrow.


----------



## laurac1988

Fingers crossed! It's just scary with AF so close


----------



## Bug222

Fxd for you Laura! Mine was neg at 9dpo this cycle too


----------



## Chrissi1981

Bug that's great news. I hope this is your bring home baby. Ahh so exciting !!! 

Ladies I need your opinion I'm now on cycle 2 after my 2nd miscarriage. In the midsts of getting my hormones checked and adrenals too. Results should get in two weeks time bout the time I ovulate.now I don't know what to do. Do I email my doctor and ask if we have the all clear to TTC on this cycle or do I wait till cycle 3. Frustrating all this waiting around ... 

Need answers lol 

Chrissi xxx


----------



## GingerPanda

Yes, I would ask the doctor just to make sure everyone is on the same page. :)


Meeting with my new OB/GYN for the first time second week in January. My endocrinologist will also be redrawing my TSH and testosterone to see how well the levothyroxine and spearmint tea have worked. Hopefully I can get the go-ahead for another Femara cycle. I'd love to have a Halloween baby!


----------



## Squig34

Yeah I think you should check with your doc too Chrissi.

Hopefully all that tea will have helped, GP!


----------



## amisavagee

I'm Ami, new here. Mom of seven year old, three year old, and one angel baby that I lost at seven weeks in May. My SO and I are trying for our rainbow baby. Baby dust to you all awaiting your rainbows! :)


----------



## confuzion

Ditto on asking the doc Chrissi! Why wait if he says you don't need to ;)

Can't wait to hear all about your appointment GP! FX the spearmint and levothyroxine are doing the trick and you can make your Halloween baby in a few weeks time :winkwink:


:hi: ami, welcome aboard, and wish you best of luck at a speedy conception of a healthy stickly little bean :)


----------



## DBZ34

Hi, ladies. Can I join you all? 

I'm Ella and I'm TTC#1 and I've been at it for 3+ years now (46 cycles), I've had a total of 4 mcs (3 in the last 10 months). Just started RMC testing in August, though I only feel like I've been making progress the last couple of months with my new FS (who has terrible bedside manner, but knows his stuff and is willing to test me for all sorts of things). 

I had my appendix out in early Nov and it was full of endometriosis (which I've never heard of, but okay), so that could have been contributing to my losses. There was also a possible fibroid/something else in my uterus that could be a problem and I just had an MRI to see what was really going on. Oh, and my NK cell count came back high, but I haven't heard the results of my follow-up test yet...so there's a lot going on. Now, we're just working on narrowing down the problem and coming up with viable options. 

That's me and TTC in a nutshell...Currently sitting at the beginning of cycle 47 and waiting for ov...


----------



## confuzion

Hi Ella. So sorry for your losses. Sounds like you've had a rough go of it :hugs:. I hope cycle 47 is a lucky one. Welcome to the mama bears :hugs:.


----------



## Kuawen

Welcome, Ami and Ella :hugs: :flower:


----------



## spiritbear

Hi Ella- I'm so sorry for your losses, you have really been through a lot. Wishing the best for you <3


----------



## Squig34

Welcome Ami and Ella :hi:


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Fezzle

Heather- I should be trying again around the same time as you- I'm expecting my first post-mc by the end of next week.


----------



## Squig34

Good luck for the next cycle, Heather and Fezzle - hope your AF's get here quickly on this occasion! Sorry to see you've recently had a loss, Heather.


----------



## Kimbre

hello everyone. could i join? i finally got my BFP in november after years of ttc only to miscarry a couple days ago. i was 8 weeks not 10. i went through a natural miss and had the d&c after. it was unbearable. its the worst thing ive ever had to endure. im not sure what to do. any support would be great.


----------



## Renaendel

Of course, welcome Kimbre. I wish you didn't have to be here, but you are among people now who have had similar situations. I am so sorry for the loss of your little one. :hugs:


----------



## angelmommy13

waiting for a :bfp:


----------



## ajarvis

Hi ladies can I join? I am just finishing up (I hope) my miscarriage. I went for US on Dec 24th and was supposed to be 12 weeks 3 days. Was only 8 weeks 4 days. Have been bleeding since. But midwife thinks I should be done soon. Anyhow. I'm not going back on birth control and we still want another baby so I guess I'm TTC. Kinda hard to avoid since I won't know when I'm ovulating right? I assume it won't be a normal cycle? This is my first time and I have no idea what to expect! Fertility friend says I'll ovulate next week, but I'm not sure if that's correct and if we should just avoid sex for those days? (to have 1 cycle before ttc again) or if it's worth it since I've been informed ovulation can be hard to predict after miscarrying? Plus I'm still a bit crampy. So yea. Confused, but here. Hoping for a rainbow baby in the next few months.


----------



## Renaendel

Ajarvis, so sorry for your late misscarriage. I hope the pain hasn't been too excruciating. 

For me I always ovulate about a week later than usual on my misscarriage cycles. My body tries to ovulate at the normal time but just can't quite do it. So a week later it tries again and it normally succeeds that time.

As far as avoiding sex, doctors pretty much all suggest different things. I think it also partially depends on how far along you were. Check with your doctor to see if you can try right away again or if you need to wait a month or more.


----------



## Kimbre

ajarvis said:


> Hi ladies can I join? I am just finishing up (I hope) my miscarriage. I went for US on Dec 24th and was supposed to be 12 weeks 3 days. Was only 8 weeks 4 days. Have been bleeding since. But midwife thinks I should be done soon. Anyhow. I'm not going back on birth control and we still want another baby so I guess I'm TTC. Kinda hard to avoid since I won't know when I'm ovulating right? I assume it won't be a normal cycle? This is my first time and I have no idea what to expect! Fertility friend says I'll ovulate next week, but I'm not sure if that's correct and if we should just avoid sex for those days? (to have 1 cycle before ttc again) or if it's worth it since I've been informed ovulation can be hard to predict after miscarrying? Plus I'm still a bit crampy. So yea. Confused, but here. Hoping for a rainbow baby in the next few months.

I was on the July thread with you I talked with you about fitness while pregnant... this is my first miscarriage and I don't know how the next cycle will go either? It's the worst experi ence of my life and the most painful. I was only 8 weeks not ten but I had major contractions and was in labor from 2am to 8pm. I was mortified with everything.... I thought I would just bleed I had no idea...


----------



## ajarvis

Thanks Ladies!

Kimbre I'm sorry you've had such a rough time. I've had mild "contraction" like feelings today actually. Of course at work. Feels like I'm all of a sudden bleeding alot more. Lots of cramping too. So not sure. Oy. Will call my midwife in a bit. I'm actually debating going for a run. It's my sanity activity and I haven't' gone since the miscarriage. Now that I planned on it I'm afraid it will be a bad idea due to the cramping etc. today.


----------



## Chrissi1981

Miscarriage is hard and it's different for everybody. My 1st was not as painful as the second one. I don't know whether it was because there were twins no idea but both lasted a little over 2 hours. Both times after the miscarriages I took agnus cactus. First time self prescribed 2nd time around by my naturopath. My first cycle with the 1st miscarriage was 4 weeks after. Conceived on that cycle. Lost twins 2 months later. My 1st cycle was 32 days after last miscarriage. 2nd cycle 29 days later. I'm now on 2nd cycle. I won't try and conceive this
Month mainly as I've spent a lot on tests and waiting to get results back but also as I'm on herbs to and I was told to wait 3 months by my naturopath and also because I'm scared of hyper ovulating again. I've always had regular cycles lasting 27-28 days and haven't been on birth control for years as it didn't agree with me. So it just depends. If you are concerned about your cycles and their length go see a naturopath they can prescribe something that will help your body and not make things worse. 

Good luck beautiful mamas xxx


----------



## CelticNiamh

hello ladies I am dipping a toe in I guess as I know I will TCC as soon as I am able

I am sadly waiting to MC started spotting last week and went for a scan on Thursday they could not see much and dated me at 6 weeks but I know that is wrong and I am should have been 9 weeks today, they got me back in on Friday for an internal and we could see the baby but no heartbeat so waiting for a week for a repeat scan and see if baby grows! which I doubt will happen . this will be my 3rd my first MC was 12 years ago my second baby same thing started spotting and scan showed no baby I MC that same day I did get pregnant straight away and he is 12 in March :flower: My last MC was a vanishing twin so not so bad at least I got to bring home one baby 

so here I am in limbo land waiting for nature to take its course I rather she did 

so sorry for everyone else losses and hoping you all get BFP as soon as possible


----------



## Chrissi1981

CelticNiamh said:


> hello ladies I am dipping a toe in I guess as I know I will TCC as soon as I am able
> 
> I am sadly waiting to MC started spotting last week and went for a scan on Thursday they could not see much and dated me at 6 weeks but I know that is wrong and I am should have been 9 weeks today, they got me back in on Friday for an internal and we could see the baby but no heartbeat so waiting for a week for a repeat scan and see if baby grows! which I doubt will happen . this will be my 3rd my first MC was 12 years ago my second baby same thing started spotting and scan showed no baby I MC that same day I did get pregnant straight away and he is 12 in March :flower: My last MC was a vanishing twin so not so bad at least I got to bring home one baby
> 
> so here I am in limbo land waiting for nature to take its course I rather she did
> 
> so sorry for everyone else losses and hoping you all get BFP as soon as possible

Oh honey it's awful isnt it. We had a vanishing twin too but unfortunately baby b never made it either. It's so frustrating. I'm so healthy it just doesn't make any sense. I'm sorry you have to go through this again. Did you do any tests before ?? Xxx


----------



## CelticNiamh

Chrissi1981 no never did any testing but I am lucky as well I have had more successful pregnancies just unlilucky this time I am heart broken and hoping my body catches on quickly and I am lucky like before and get a rainbow baby :hugs:


----------



## confuzion

Heather.1987 said:


> Hi! Waiting for post dnc af to show up next week then i can start ttc my rainbow! Hoping 2015 is a good year!

Hi Heather. Welcome and I agree I hope 2015 is better for all of us! Welcome and good luck :hugs:.



Kimbre said:


> hello everyone. could i join? i finally got my BFP in november after years of ttc only to miscarry a couple days ago. i was 8 weeks not 10. i went through a natural miss and had the d&c after. it was unbearable. its the worst thing ive ever had to endure. im not sure what to do. any support would be great.

Wow I'm so sorry you had to go through a natural miscarriage at that gestation and then a d&c as well. I had one where the baby measured 9 weeks and it was horrific. If I had to have a d&c after that I would have lost it.

I hope this time around you will conceive more quickly and it will be a lovely stick rainbow :hugs:. Welcome.



angelmommy13 said:


> waiting for a :bfp:

Welcome, and good luck!



ajarvis said:


> Hi ladies can I join? I am just finishing up (I hope) my miscarriage. I went for US on Dec 24th and was supposed to be 12 weeks 3 days. Was only 8 weeks 4 days. Have been bleeding since. But midwife thinks I should be done soon. Anyhow. I'm not going back on birth control and we still want another baby so I guess I'm TTC. Kinda hard to avoid since I won't know when I'm ovulating right? I assume it won't be a normal cycle? This is my first time and I have no idea what to expect! Fertility friend says I'll ovulate next week, but I'm not sure if that's correct and if we should just avoid sex for those days? (to have 1 cycle before ttc again) or if it's worth it since I've been informed ovulation can be hard to predict after miscarrying? Plus I'm still a bit crampy. So yea. Confused, but here. Hoping for a rainbow baby in the next few months.

Ovulation definitely hard to predict after miscarriage. I've had 4 miscarriages and mine has always been delayed but not by much. A few days at most. But it varies. I hope you don't have to wait long! I would just DTD every other day when you stop bleeding and hope you catch that egg!



CelticNiamh said:


> hello ladies I am dipping a toe in I guess as I know I will TCC as soon as I am able
> 
> I am sadly waiting to MC started spotting last week and went for a scan on Thursday they could not see much and dated me at 6 weeks but I know that is wrong and I am should have been 9 weeks today, they got me back in on Friday for an internal and we could see the baby but no heartbeat so waiting for a week for a repeat scan and see if baby grows! which I doubt will happen . this will be my 3rd my first MC was 12 years ago my second baby same thing started spotting and scan showed no baby I MC that same day I did get pregnant straight away and he is 12 in March :flower: My last MC was a vanishing twin so not so bad at least I got to bring home one baby
> 
> so here I am in limbo land waiting for nature to take its course I rather she did
> 
> so sorry for everyone else losses and hoping you all get BFP as soon as possible

So sorry for your losses hon. Welcome aboard and I hope you're not in limbo for very long. I have been in limbo twice before and it is the worst feeling in the world. Welcome :hugs:.


----------



## CelticNiamh

confuzion thank you for the warm welcome :hugs:


----------



## laurac1988

So many newbies. Welcome ladies, and sorry for all of your losses. This is a lovely group. I hope that before long we will all be growing our rainbows.

I've got over last cycle now - my expectations were far too high.mready for the next. Seeing the Dr on Wednesday and hopeful for a referral to fertility specialist so that we can actually get some help


----------



## wantingagirl

I'm wondering if I can join too. I should be 8+3 and at last scan was measuring over a week behind been spotting since last Tuesday was mostly brown but sometimes pink and in my heart of hearts I think it's the end. I will know by my beta results tomorrow this will be my third miscarriage I wish I seen this thread before instead of going through them myself. I'm so sorry for everyone's losses xx


----------



## CelticNiamh

laurac1988 said:


> So many newbies. Welcome ladies, and sorry for all of your losses. This is a lovely group. I hope that before long we will all be growing our rainbows.
> 
> I've got over last cycle now - my expectations were far too high.mready for the next. Seeing the Dr on Wednesday and hopeful for a referral to fertility specialist so that we can actually get some help

Hi Laura I follow your journal, I do not comment much though I was so hoping for you as well FX the fertility specialist listens and helps quickly 



wantingagirl said:


> I'm wondering if I can join too. I should be 8+3 and at last scan was measuring over a week behind been spotting since last Tuesday was mostly brown but sometimes pink and in my heart of hearts I think it's the end. I will know by my beta results tomorrow this will be my third miscarriage I wish I seen this thread before instead of going through them myself. I'm so sorry for everyone's losses xx

Hey wantingagirl FX it is not the end :hugs:


----------



## Bug222

Welcome to all the new ladies. I'm very sorry for your losses and the pain you have had to endure xxx


----------



## mommyof2peas

Welcome to all the new ladies. Will be nice to get this thread moving again. 

Im CD 10 and finished my Clomid a couple days ago. They messed up the dose though. It should have been 100 for 5 days. Since I get 50mg pills I should have gotten 10 pills but they only gave me 8. The way they read it of the doc wrote it was messed up. 

Take two tablets by mouth once daily for 4 days on days 5-9 of cycle.

So yeah that is a bit confusing. I didnt notice until much later since I filled it early and had it waiting for my cycle. So I took 100mg the first three days then 50mg the next two so I had it for 5 days. Sure hope it works. Trying to get back into the charting thing. I'm excited but scared to death that if I get pregnant I'll just lose the baby again. I am in a much better place this time though I think. Im not nearly as obsessed with getting pregnant like I was this time last year. If I get pregnant this cycle I'll be due in October...not a good month since last october was a Due date for angel baby faye and also found out I lost angel baby Henry. It was a hard month.


----------



## laurac1988

An October due date would be so bittersweet. Wishing everyone luck for this cycle


----------



## wantingagirl

Thanks everyone :hugs: I'll let you know tomorrow how my betas go. Then I will know for sure. Good luck to everyone xxx


----------



## Squig34

Welcome to all the new ladies, & sorry for your losses.

Re cycles after mc, mine usually just a few days longer than usual. Some docs like you to wait a cycle, some say you can try straight away. The advice used to be to wait 6 months but now there's evidence that some women are more fertile in the months after a mc. Personally I've only caught once straight after mc, but other ladies have had different experiences. 

Good luck to all!


----------



## wantingagirl

I took 8 months after my loss to fall pregnant again xx


----------



## CelticNiamh

Pretty sure I have lost my baby tonight and I want to get some pregnancy test to check hcg going so I know where I am and when I can ttc again I will have a stash but which ones are the best should I get ones that can pick up low hcg levels so I know when hcg is under 10 thinking I will buy in bulk have a feeling I will be testing a lot for reassurance


----------



## DBZ34

I'm so sorry, Celtic. :hugs: MC is so hard. I'm sorry you're going through it right now. 

Are you thinking of buying internet cheapies or actual tests? I get positives on ICs before I do on FRERs, so I find them to be a good option for testing and testing frequently. But, I'm not sure about their actual sensitivity...


----------



## CelticNiamh

DBZ34 said:


> I'm so sorry, Celtic. :hugs: MC is so hard. I'm sorry you're going through it right now.
> 
> Are you thinking of buying internet cheapies or actual tests? I get positives on ICs before I do on FRERs, so I find them to be a good option for testing and testing frequently. But, I'm not sure about their actual sensitivity...

It has been a strange day all right I feel weird hard to adjust from being pregnant to not :cry: talking about it helps 

On test I was thinking internet ones I was looking on amazon but there is so many


----------



## DBZ34

CelticNiamh said:


> DBZ34 said:
> 
> 
> I'm so sorry, Celtic. :hugs: MC is so hard. I'm sorry you're going through it right now.
> 
> Are you thinking of buying internet cheapies or actual tests? I get positives on ICs before I do on FRERs, so I find them to be a good option for testing and testing frequently. But, I'm not sure about their actual sensitivity...
> 
> It has been a strange day all right I feel weird hard to adjust from being pregnant to not :cry: talking about it helps
> 
> On test I was thinking internet ones I was looking on amazon but there is so manyClick to expand...

Are you in the UK or the US? I think what you can get in either place is different. 

I've gotten cheapies from both countries. I've heard Wondfo is good in the US but I haven't tried them. I've just got a bunch from Clinical Guard and the opks were good. I haven't tried any of the pregnancy tests yet though...I think they're 25 mlU though, so not as sensitive.

I used to get my UK tests from Home Health Ltd UK and they were really good for testing, I think they were 10 mlU.


----------



## Bug222

CelticNiamh said:


> Pretty sure I have lost my baby tonight and I want to get some pregnancy test to check hcg going so I know where I am and when I can ttc again I will have a stash but which ones are the best should I get ones that can pick up low hcg levels so I know when hcg is under 10 thinking I will buy in bulk have a feeling I will be testing a lot for reassurance

Im so sorry CelticNiamh xxx


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## ajarvis

thanks Ladies! The cramping, and contraction like feelings really strong last night and this morning. So I'm hoping to finally be done in the next few days. Been bleeding since the 23rd or so technically so it's taking quite a while! I will take your advice and dtd as much as possible lol. It feels like forever since we've done it :p

Good luck ladies!! Hopefully we all have our rainbow babies soon!


----------



## CelticNiamh

DBZ34 said:


> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DBZ34 said:
> 
> 
> I'm so sorry, Celtic. :hugs: MC is so hard. I'm sorry you're going through it right now.
> 
> Are you thinking of buying internet cheapies or actual tests? I get positives on ICs before I do on FRERs, so I find them to be a good option for testing and testing frequently. But, I'm not sure about their actual sensitivity...
> 
> It has been a strange day all right I feel weird hard to adjust from being pregnant to not :cry: talking about it helps
> 
> On test I was thinking internet ones I was looking on amazon but there is so manyClick to expand...
> 
> Are you in the UK or the US? I think what you can get in either place is different.
> 
> I've gotten cheapies from both countries. I've heard Wondfo is good in the US but I haven't tried them. I've just got a bunch from Clinical Guard and the opks were good. I haven't tried any of the pregnancy tests yet though...I think they're 25 mlU though, so not as sensitive.
> 
> I used to get my UK tests from Home Health Ltd UK and they were really good for testing, I think they were 10 mlU.Click to expand...


I am in Ireland :)


----------



## VanillaSugar

Hello! May I join? I had an ectopic in June of 2014, and then a MC at 5-6 weeks in October. It was very early.


----------



## wantingagirl

I don't think I need to hear the results today as predicted I think it's going to happen today. I just had a gush of red blood no clots yet but a gush all the same. I'm scared of the pain and if I will see anything that remotely looks like baby :cry: I've never been this far along I would be 9 weeks on Friday xx


----------



## laurac1988

sorry niamh and WAG. MC is horrid. 
All I did with mine (I was nearly 8 weeks) was get a hot water bottle and the strongest painkillers that I could get my hands on - first naproxen then dr provided stronger cocodamol. You can take naproxen with cocodamol as well. The two together made it bearable. I just set up shop on the loo with some books, hot water bottle and some lucozade and waited it out. 
It sucks, but it will all be ok in the end. I promise xxxx

But also remember that if the pain gets unbearable or youre soaking through a pad in half an hour, go to the hospital. Or call nhs111 for advice.


----------



## CelticNiamh

wantingagirl said:


> I don't think I need to hear the results today as predicted I think it's going to happen today. I just had a gush of red blood no clots yet but a gush all the same. I'm scared of the pain and if I will see anything that remotely looks like baby :cry: I've never been this far along I would be 9 weeks on Friday xx

I was 9 weeks Saturday, I passed big clots straight away with bright red blood when it started and the cramping was very like mild contractions some were very sharp but I had taken some pain relief think that took the edge off, I read that the body forms a clot around the baby to help it pass and I am sure that's what happened in my cases I stood up to go to the loo as there was a lot coming out and felt something big there I had to push a little it was a huge clot, I am fairly sure it was baby hubby and I were to chicken to check I had to hop in the shower he cleaned up thankfully bleeding slowed down sorry for tmi hope it does not upset anyone


----------



## wantingagirl

CelticNiamh said:


> wantingagirl said:
> 
> 
> I don't think I need to hear the results today as predicted I think it's going to happen today. I just had a gush of red blood no clots yet but a gush all the same. I'm scared of the pain and if I will see anything that remotely looks like baby :cry: I've never been this far along I would be 9 weeks on Friday xx
> 
> I was 9 weeks Saturday, I passed big clots straight away with bright red blood when it started and the cramping was very like mild contractions some were very sharp but I had taken some pain relief think that took the edge off, I read that the body forms a clot around the baby to help it pass and I am sure that's what happened in my cases I stood up to go to the loo as there was a lot coming out and felt something big there I had to push a little it was a huge clot, I am fairly sure it was baby hubby and I were to chicken to check I had to hop in the shower he cleaned up thankfully bleeding slowed down sorry for tmi hope it does not upset anyoneClick to expand...

Oh my gosh that's awful I'd be too scared too that's what I'm fearing and I'm on my own today :( i just need to know now. I'm waiting for the midwife to call back after speaking to my consultant I'm hoping to get a scan soon. I can't see there being a good outcome xxx


----------



## wantingagirl

laurac1988 said:


> sorry niamh and WAG. MC is horrid.
> All I did with mine (I was nearly 8 weeks) was get a hot water bottle and the strongest painkillers that I could get my hands on - first naproxen then dr provided stronger cocodamol. You can take naproxen with cocodamol as well. The two together made it bearable. I just set up shop on the loo with some books, hot water bottle and some lucozade and waited it out.
> It sucks, but it will all be ok in the end. I promise xxxx
> 
> But also remember that if the pain gets unbearable or youre soaking through a pad in half an hour, go to the hospital. Or call nhs111 for advice.

Thank you Laura it is so sad huh but agree we get through it as I guess we have no other choice and as hard as it is for me to say its true time definitely is a healer xxx


----------



## laurac1988

it is awful and no woman should have to go through it. But we do. And we carry on. 

my mc was much the same Niamh, although the pain didn't let up for me once I passed what I think was a the baby. It went on for a few days in the end but intermittently, and then stopped when I passed what to me looked like a placenta... but it was way too big for eight weeks so It was probably just some lining or something. 

sending hugs x


----------



## laurac1988

I would have had no idea what to expect if I hadn't have spoken to some of the ladies here and read their stories. That made it a LOT easier. Still horrific, but easier because I had some idea


----------



## CelticNiamh

Thanks Laura :hugs: I had more pain this morning but it stopped after I passed another big clot I took two paracetamol as well so that could also be helping only they are crappy ones :dohh: I have to agree as well coming in here and knowing what to expect helped, I was scared of what to expect as I am further along this time and saw a baby on the scan , last time it was an empty sac but strangely more painful but they only lasted an hour ! were as it was a couple of hours yesterday 

my tummy is so bloated today as well :shrug: or I have put on weight :dohh:

feel a little lost today, feel a little scared about tcc again and same thing happening


----------



## wantingagirl

Niamh I hear you on that one for me tho with my loss in 2010 the only thing that kept me going was TTC again. I lost at 5+6 so way further along this time and I have seen the heartbeat twice now. This to me makes it feel that much harder for me and I am very scared about how the baby will pass I wish the midwife would just phone me already! I can feel the top of the fundus out of my pubic bone I guess that's normal at this point :( xx


----------



## CelticNiamh

wantingagirl said:


> Niamh I hear you on that one for me tho with my loss in 2010 the only thing that kept me going was TTC again. I lost at 5+6 so way further along this time and I have seen the heartbeat twice now. This to me makes it feel that much harder for me and I am very scared about how the baby will pass I wish the midwife would just phone me already! I can feel the top of the fundus out of my pubic bone I guess that's normal at this point :( xx

yep esp as not your first pregnancy no chance it is a clot in the womb near the baby maybe that can cause bleeding a lot of it I think


----------



## wantingagirl

CelticNiamh said:


> wantingagirl said:
> 
> 
> Niamh I hear you on that one for me tho with my loss in 2010 the only thing that kept me going was TTC again. I lost at 5+6 so way further along this time and I have seen the heartbeat twice now. This to me makes it feel that much harder for me and I am very scared about how the baby will pass I wish the midwife would just phone me already! I can feel the top of the fundus out of my pubic bone I guess that's normal at this point :( xx
> 
> yep esp as not your first pregnancy no chance it is a clot in the womb near the baby maybe that can cause bleeding a lot of it I thinkClick to expand...

Not sure they did see fluid on uterus but he couldn't really detect what it was if anything xx


----------



## ajarvis

I've been having contraction/cramping pains since Friday. not super strong. But I recognize the feeling from having my older two. I've passed a few pretty large clots that make you feel like you need to sit on the toilet. I'm assuming one was the baby. No way to tell. Since this is the 4th day of med-heavy bleeding I'm hoping I'll be done soon. I went back and counted and I've been bleeding for 16 days...


----------



## CelticNiamh

ajarvis said:


> I've been having contraction/cramping pains since Friday. not super strong. But I recognize the feeling from having my older two. I've passed a few pretty large clots that make you feel like you need to sit on the toilet. I'm assuming one was the baby. No way to tell. Since this is the 4th day of med-heavy bleeding I'm hoping I'll be done soon. I went back and counted and I've been bleeding for 16 days...

That is a lot :hugs: hope it is over soon! will you have another check up with doctor, I am on day 2 of MC bleeding now over 7 days a lot of cramps today and back pain as well


----------



## ajarvis

Calling the midwife today. I'm at work though so need to find a good place to do it lol.


----------



## confuzion

VanillaSugar said:


> Hello! May I join? I had an ectopic in June of 2014, and then a MC at 5-6 weeks in October. It was very early.

I'm sorry for your losses :hugs:. Welcome.



wantingagirl said:


> I'm wondering if I can join too. I should be 8+3 and at last scan was measuring over a week behind been spotting since last Tuesday was mostly brown but sometimes pink and in my heart of hearts I think it's the end. I will know by my beta results tomorrow this will be my third miscarriage I wish I seen this thread before instead of going through them myself. I'm so sorry for everyone's losses xx




wantingagirl said:


> I don't think I need to hear the results today as predicted I think it's going to happen today. I just had a gush of red blood no clots yet but a gush all the same. I'm scared of the pain and if I will see anything that remotely looks like baby :cry: I've never been this far along I would be 9 weeks on Friday xx

Hi hon and I'm sorry you're going through this. Are you absolutely sure you are miscarrying? There can be many other reasons for bleeding in pregnancy. Betas at this gestation would not be as useful as ultrasound. Are you set up for a repeat ultrasound?

I'm so sorry celtic and ajarvis, brings back memories to my MCs, it's not something you'd wish on your worst enemy :hugs:.


----------



## CelticNiamh

confuzion :hugs: I am sorry hun hope your ok


----------



## wantingagirl

confuzion said:


> VanillaSugar said:
> 
> 
> Hello! May I join? I had an ectopic in June of 2014, and then a MC at 5-6 weeks in October. It was very early.
> 
> I'm sorry for your losses :hugs:. Welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> wantingagirl said:
> 
> 
> I'm wondering if I can join too. I should be 8+3 and at last scan was measuring over a week behind been spotting since last Tuesday was mostly brown but sometimes pink and in my heart of hearts I think it's the end. I will know by my beta results tomorrow this will be my third miscarriage I wish I seen this thread before instead of going through them myself. I'm so sorry for everyone's losses xxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wantingagirl said:
> 
> 
> I don't think I need to hear the results today as predicted I think it's going to happen today. I just had a gush of red blood no clots yet but a gush all the same. I'm scared of the pain and if I will see anything that remotely looks like baby :cry: I've never been this far along I would be 9 weeks on Friday xxClick to expand...
> 
> Hi hon and I'm sorry you're going through this. Are you absolutely sure you are miscarrying? There can be many other reasons for bleeding in pregnancy. Betas at this gestation would not be as useful as ultrasound. Are you set up for a repeat ultrasound?
> 
> I'm so sorry celtic and ajarvis, brings back memories to my MCs, it's not something you'd wish on your worst enemy :hugs:.Click to expand...

No not sure Hun...... It's looking bleak tho. With my 2010 miscarriage I bled brown blood 3 hours later full blown miscarriage. I got my betas recreated again from last rues til sat they went up but only over 4000. None of the red blood reached the pad yesterday but was there when I wiped on one occasion with 2 very small clots next occasion one very small clot yesterday morning, through night brown spotting again. This morning after BM some considerable red blood seeped out into the toilet. Sorry if tmi. Not loads if you know what I mean. My worry is I've had constant period like tummy and back cramps since yesterday surely that can't be good. First two scans seen a heartbeat scan booked for Thursday at 8.40 xxx


----------



## ajarvis

Wantingagirl I hope there's another explanation for your bleeding! Fingers crossed.

Thanks Confuzion :hugs: I passed what I think was the placenta yesterday and I have not had any more contraction like feelings or cramps. Midwife thinks that likely it was wrapping up yesterday and that I've done a good job naturally. Good news is I don't need to apply next time I get pregnant because she's already accepted me! Asked me to wait 1 cycle before trying again just to let everything get back to normal. So I'm temping and going to buy some OPK to avoid ovulation. But we haven't had sex in like almost 3 weeks lol. soooooo. We'll see what happens :p This miscarriage has taken so long I feel like that is part of my body going back to normal. Think I'm going to pick up a HPT or two as well to see if the hcg is out of my body. I've never temped before so this shall be interesting.


----------



## CelticNiamh

ajarvis said:


> Wantingagirl I hope there's another explanation for your bleeding! Fingers crossed.
> 
> Thanks Confuzion :hugs: I passed what I think was the placenta yesterday and I have not had any more contraction like feelings or cramps. Midwife thinks that likely it was wrapping up yesterday and that I've done a good job naturally. Good news is I don't need to apply next time I get pregnant because she's already accepted me! Asked me to wait 1 cycle before trying again just to let everything get back to normal. So I'm temping and going to buy some OPK to avoid ovulation. But we haven't had sex in like almost 3 weeks lol. soooooo. We'll see what happens :p This miscarriage has taken so long I feel like that is part of my body going back to normal. Think I'm going to pick up a HPT or two as well to see if the hcg is out of my body. I've never temped before so this shall be interesting.


I conceived straight after my first MC :flower: think the like you to wait for dating reasons more so than anything else :flower:

I ordered some pregnancy test as well online so I can check HCG going so I know were I am 

has anyone ever checked cervix when MC I had loads of clots and checked and I have freaked my self out feels so low to low soft never felt it so soft and huge hope that is normal!! 
I am back in on friday for a scan so will ask then as well


----------



## ajarvis

CelticNiamh said:


> ajarvis said:
> 
> 
> Wantingagirl I hope there's another explanation for your bleeding! Fingers crossed.
> 
> Thanks Confuzion :hugs: I passed what I think was the placenta yesterday and I have not had any more contraction like feelings or cramps. Midwife thinks that likely it was wrapping up yesterday and that I've done a good job naturally. Good news is I don't need to apply next time I get pregnant because she's already accepted me! Asked me to wait 1 cycle before trying again just to let everything get back to normal. So I'm temping and going to buy some OPK to avoid ovulation. But we haven't had sex in like almost 3 weeks lol. soooooo. We'll see what happens :p This miscarriage has taken so long I feel like that is part of my body going back to normal. Think I'm going to pick up a HPT or two as well to see if the hcg is out of my body. I've never temped before so this shall be interesting.
> 
> 
> I conceived straight after my first MC :flower: think the like you to wait for dating reasons more so than anything else :flower:
> 
> I ordered some pregnancy test as well online so I can check HCG going so I know were I am
> 
> has anyone ever checked cervix when MC I had loads of clots and checked and I have freaked my self out feels so low to low soft never felt it so soft and huge hope that is normal!!
> I am back in on friday for a scan so will ask then as wellClick to expand...

I checked mine yesterday out of curiosity. It wasn't super low which surprised me. Soft yes, but not super low.


----------



## CelticNiamh

mine feel's like it just up a little from the Vag opening why oh why did I check :wacko:


----------



## confuzion

wantingagirl - I am so sorry to see the update in your signature :hugs:.

I never checked cervix during MC. I just avoided down there altogether afraid I'd cause some sort of infection since the cervix is still open. But sounds normal celtic I wouldn't be worried.


----------



## laurac1988

I never checked cervix during MC either. I was too scared to with the size of some of the clots coming out.

Body has thrown me a curveball. It is cycle day ten. I am still bleeding a light red flow, which in itself is really unusual for me 
Today's OPK is >>>> this side
https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q568/lauracostello1988/TTC/C798EAC4-BC6D-49DF-A96A-09990A019771_zpsvlqbtp0k.jpg
The other opk is from yesterday evening. Donor is on standby for tomorrow if we need him. Earliest I've ever got a +opk before now is cd18


----------



## CelticNiamh

confuzion said:


> wantingagirl - I am so sorry to see the update in your signature :hugs:.
> 
> I never checked cervix during MC. I just avoided down there altogether afraid I'd cause some sort of infection since the cervix is still open. But sounds normal celtic I wouldn't be worried.

after I was thinking what am I doing, and thought of infection while thinking of prolapse :dohh:

I am sure it is normal so many things run though your mind!


----------



## confuzion

Holy crap laura! That looks just about positive! Maybe spearmint tea was your miracle drug! :haha:. YAY! I get positives on CD10 regularly so definitely possible that O is on the horizon!


----------



## CelticNiamh

laurac1988 said:


> I never checked cervix during MC either. I was too scared to with the size of some of the clots coming out.
> 
> Body has thrown me a curveball. It is cycle day ten. I am still bleeding a light red flow, which in itself is really unusual for me
> Today's OPK is >>>> this side
> https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q568/lauracostello1988/TTC/C798EAC4-BC6D-49DF-A96A-09990A019771_zpsvlqbtp0k.jpg
> The other opk is from yesterday evening. Donor is on standby for tomorrow if we need him. Earliest I've ever got a +opk before now is cd18

Wow that is awesome and weird!! do a HPT just in case as well :shrug:


----------



## laurac1988

I don't think I'm pregnant as I don't think my period would have allowed anything to stick around in there - it was very heavy. The Dr will probably make me do a hpt when I tell him about the bleeding in the morning. We shall see


----------



## laurac1988

confuzion said:


> Holy crap laura! That looks just about positive! Maybe spearmint tea was your miracle drug! :haha:. YAY! I get positives on CD10 regularly so definitely possible that O is on the horizon!

I'm confused and terrified, c!


----------



## wantingagirl

Laura your opk is looking good! I know how scary it is tho. I'm dreading sex to be honest we haven't done anything since my bfp 

Yep it was pretty horrific I passed about 5-6 large clots and then straight after passed the sac then a decent sized placenta xxx


----------



## confuzion

I know it is pretty confusing. I hope it wasn't an early loss and that you're gearing up to O. I hope your body is just getting it together finally!


----------



## confuzion

Keep an eye on your bleeding wantingagirl. My loss where I was a bit further on with baby measuring 9 weeks, I bled A LOT. Like A LOT. I was anemic for months. So if you're filling more than 1 pad an hour, definitely go to the ER! It worked out ok for me but I wish I would have gone as I really jeopardized my health for the sake of not going to a hospital. It was scary for me and scary for my husband.

Wishing you a swift recovery :hugs:.


----------



## CelticNiamh

I think I know why my cervix was strange and larger, just passed what I am 100% positive was the placenta :cry: I thought I felt like something was stuck and pressure earlier a little shocked at how big it was! I was not expecting that at all


----------



## confuzion

:hugs:. Sounds like the worst of it is over.


----------



## laurac1988

Sending hugs Niamh xxx


----------



## wantingagirl

Mine must have happened pretty quick. Placenta just after sac passed I've not had too much blood since medium flow but no more clots left although scan still showed some. I really don't want a d&c xx


----------



## wantingagirl

CelticNiamh said:


> I think I know why my cervix was strange and larger, just passed what I am 100% positive was the placenta :cry: I thought I felt like something was stuck and pressure earlier a little shocked at how big it was! I was not expecting that at all

The feeling of it passing is awful :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## CelticNiamh

:hugs: back to you all and thank you :hugs:


----------



## Chrissi1981

laurac1988 said:


> I don't think I'm pregnant as I don't think my period would have allowed anything to stick around in there - it was very heavy. The Dr will probably make me do a hpt when I tell him about the bleeding in the morning. We shall see

Hey hun i am also on cycle day 12. Just did an OV test and got my smiley face. I have done 2 cycles since my miscarriage and now I don't know what to do. Whether to try or wait one more cycle. My bloods came back normal. But just waiting to get results back for progesterone. But worst case scenario if I am low then there is the proof to show the doctor who will hopefully get me on suppositories. 

I am so regular like clockwork. I reckon it was just one of those things. Part of me is itching and raring to go while the other half is like ARGH no wait !!!

What to do !!!!

xxx


----------



## laurac1988

I would ask the Dr for advice hun.
I didn't wait at all before trying again, but some drs recommend to wait anything from one cycle to six...


----------



## Chrissi1981

She said just one cycle. But now its been 2 already. My naturopath said she always recommends 3. I just like the idea of a baby around my birthday ! 

x


----------



## laurac1988

If the Dr only said one cycle then you're good to go


----------



## Chrissi1981

ARGH it's so frustrating !!! I might just wait. lol ... or maybe not !


----------



## ajarvis

CelticNiamh said:


> I think I know why my cervix was strange and larger, just passed what I am 100% positive was the placenta :cry: I thought I felt like something was stuck and pressure earlier a little shocked at how big it was! I was not expecting that at all

:hugs: I had passed what I'm sure was the sac a couple days before the placenta. Once the placenta passed the pressure, contraction feelings etc. all stopped. I feel much better - emotionally as well. That was Monday and today I am hoping for the bleeding to be very minimal. Fingers crossed for us that this is close to over.


----------



## ajarvis

Chrissi1981 said:


> She said just one cycle. But now its been 2 already. My naturopath said she always recommends 3. I just like the idea of a baby around my birthday !
> 
> x

Do what feels right to you. My midwife said one cycle preferably so I'm going to try for that. I've never managed to avoid though ha. So I'm temping to try. From everything I've read you're physically ready usually right after. But it's emotionally good to wait a cycle or two depending on how you feel.


----------



## Kuawen

In my experiences, I've only waited 1 cycle afterward with my latest loss, but that was because I felt that I wasn't ready to try again. Doctors generally recommend waiting one cycle so it can be easier to estimate dates should you conceive again right away. But both my doctor and acupuncturist have said the same thing: it's more important to wait until you are emotionally ready again.


----------



## CelticNiamh

ajarvis said:


> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> I think I know why my cervix was strange and larger, just passed what I am 100% positive was the placenta :cry: I thought I felt like something was stuck and pressure earlier a little shocked at how big it was! I was not expecting that at all
> 
> :hugs: I had passed what I'm sure was the sac a couple days before the placenta. Once the placenta passed the pressure, contraction feelings etc. all stopped. I feel much better - emotionally as well. That was Monday and today I am hoping for the bleeding to be very minimal. Fingers crossed for us that this is close to over.Click to expand...

I do feel better in myself :flower:but bleeding quite a bit still today I hope it eases back to spotting for friday when I have the scan


----------



## Fezzle

I had a very 'easy' mc- I was only 6 weeks, and every thing passed naturally; it was more like a really heavy and long AF. My FS said we didn't have to wait to try, but we should wait until the next AF to start Clomid again. So this cycle (this is my post-mc cycle now), we're just NTNP, especially since I was away for a week for Christmas. I'm hoping I ovulated then, so we can get this cycle over with and I can start Clomid again. I have been glad to skip this cycle- I am already scared of having a mc, and I think that if I got pregnant this cycle, and it happened again for whatever reason, I would blame myself for not waiting in case my body wasn't ready.


----------



## ajarvis

That would ideally be what I would want to do NTNP but due to my history I don't think it'd be good idea without at least trying to figure out ovulation :p although when I check my temp in the morning it seems high compared to what info online says - 36.43 this morning and 36.67 yesterday. So I have no idea :p


----------



## Squig34

Niamh, WAG, ajarvis :hugs:

Chrissi, if you're feeling emotionally ready then I would go for it!


----------



## CelticNiamh

So how is everyone doing :flower:

My test arrived today and I tried one they are 10mlU so as expected still positive I will wait till next week to do another and so on till negative


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Heather.1987 said:


> Cd1 post dnc af for me!! Actually excited I can move from wtt to ttc. But sad because I still overall wish I was pg with my sweet baby girl.

only natural to feel that way and I hope you get your rainbow quickly :flower:


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## wantingagirl

:hugs:


----------



## Chrissi1981

Well we did try last night. But we agreed that we would only try once this month around OV and if God wants it to happen it will happen. So we shall see now.

Going to try and forget about it and enjoy the next three weeks. lol easier said than done.

xxx


----------



## CelticNiamh

Chrissi1981 said:


> Well we did try last night. But we agreed that we would only try once this month around OV and if God wants it to happen it will happen. So we shall see now.
> 
> Going to try and forget about it and enjoy the next three weeks. lol easier said than done.
> 
> xxx

:happydance: hope you catch that egg :hugs:


----------



## mommyof2peas

Im glad your out of limbo Heather. I always hated that part..the waiting. 

Looks like we may have some testing going on soon. It's exciting.


----------



## Chrissi1981

Hehe well we shall see. Not reading anything into it this time. If it does happen I'm going straight to the doctors. It's all very tiring this waiting around. Blah blah blah is how I feel:(


----------



## laurac1988

Inseminated today. Opks seem to be playing silly buggers. Had a positive one last night and again this morning, so decided better to go for it than potentially miss the egg. Tonight the OPK is negative


----------



## Kuawen

KMFX'd for you, laurac! :hugs:


----------



## Chrissi1981

Hey hun 

Just noticed we are both in London :winkwink:

Good luck. Btw I think that it's normal. I only ever test on the morning of cycle day 12 and 13 because after that it's always negative. That is the OPK.

xx


----------



## CelticNiamh

laurac1988 said:


> Inseminated today. Opks seem to be playing silly buggers. Had a positive one last night and again this morning, so decided better to go for it than potentially miss the egg. Tonight the OPK is negative

Hope you caught the egg :hugs:


----------



## GingerPanda

https://fc05.deviantart.net/fs71/f/2010/185/c/c/Lolita_Sperm_by_mimiiswonderful.gif


----------



## Renaendel

Wooho. Hope those little sper is do the trick!


----------



## mommyof2peas

GP That picture cracks me up lol


----------



## mommyof2peas

This mornings opks. Bottom two of each brand is the new ones. I'm thinking tomorrow or Sunday :)
 



Attached Files:







2015-01-09 09.00.04.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## ajarvis

exciting mommyof2pea!! Good luck!


----------



## Chrissi1981

Be great if we all fall pregnant at the same time :)


----------



## CelticNiamh

mommyof2peas said:


> This mornings opks. Bottom two of each brand is the new ones. I'm thinking tomorrow or Sunday :)

looking good I got some OPK for when I TCC again, do you do yours in the afternoon 



Chrissi1981 said:


> Be great if we all fall pregnant at the same time :)

Good luck TCC :hugs:


----------



## mommyof2peas

I normally do two of them. One mid morning one at night. Crazy the difference between the two brands.


----------



## nugget80

Well... looks like I am heading back here... went for early scan today. Gestational sac seen measuring 12mm and no baby... not good news for 7 weeks. Have had no pain or bleeding yet. Need to make an appointment for follow up scan in 5-7 days. :(


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## DBZ34

I'm so sorry you're going through this, nugget! :hugs:


----------



## Renaendel

:hugs: I m so sorry nugget.:cry:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Nugget So Sorry


----------



## mommyof2peas

Im so sorry nugget. My fingers are crossed your little nugget is just hiding and growing.


----------



## laurac1988

So sorry nugget xxxxx


----------



## Kuawen

I'm so sorry nugget :cry:


----------



## ajarvis

So sorry nugget. Finger's crossed for happy news at next scan :hugs:


----------



## mommyof2peas

Tonights opk
 



Attached Files:







2015-01-10 18.05.17.jpg
File size: 35.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## ajarvis

Does that mean you ovulate soon? I'm not 100% on these tests, but it looks good!


----------



## mommyof2peas

Yup, looks positive to me.means ill o within 48 hours


----------



## ajarvis

exciting!! FX for you!

So fiance comes up with a brilliant idea for avoiding. Pull out method. Seems alot simpler than temping for it hahaha


----------



## CelticNiamh

mommyof2peas said:


> Yup, looks positive to me.means ill o within 48 hours

looks positive to me as well better get busy :sex: and good luck catching the egg :happydance:




ajarvis said:


> exciting!! FX for you!
> 
> So fiance comes up with a brilliant idea for avoiding. Pull out method. Seems alot simpler than temping for it hahaha

:haha::haha: that made me giggle


----------



## Chrissi1981

mommyof2peas said:


> Tonights opk

Woop woop !!! I'm saying go for it !! Yayayayayay !!

I'm now like 2dpo I think the big day was Friday. Annnnd this happened last time I was pregnant back in August. Sexy dreams they are starting !! Lol if these are anything to go by we caught the wee one !!

Anyone get sexy dreams? I mean I'm married and in a heterosexual relationship but my dreams swing both ways ?! :wacko:

That's all right now. 

Love to you all xxxxx


----------



## laurac1988

Good luck MO2P


Another few +OPKs for me

https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q568/lauracostello1988/TTC/EE8C164B-6F4B-479F-9AFE-8197B93EB470_zps4in2us9m.jpg

Our donor donated on Thursday, but is coming round again later to donate again. My body is being annoying but it's ok... We've got this covered. Whenever this egg pops there is going to be sperms waiting!


----------



## Chrissi1981

nugget80 said:


> Well... looks like I am heading back here... went for early scan today. Gestational sac seen measuring 12mm and no baby... not good news for 7 weeks. Have had no pain or bleeding yet. Need to make an appointment for follow up scan in 5-7 days. :(

Oh hunny I wanna give you a huge hug. I know exactly how hard this is. I lost twins in October and it was my 2nd miscarriage in a row. It was very very very hard. 

I hope you are ok :hugs:

Love love love and light xxxxxx


----------



## Kuawen

Hmm now that you mention it Chrissi I do notice an increase in vivid or sexy dreams post O but I can't remember if they're more frequent on cycles where I've fallen pregnant or not. I've noticed quite a few of them this cycle for myself so I hope it's a sign :D


----------



## Renaendel

I wanted to get your advice on something. Quick background I lost my right tube on my first ectopic. Second one was treated with MTX. I have only had two losses where I had bloods done, but a bunch where I had a line that went away before my period. 

I am on 5mg femara right now, but the last few cycles I have started only producing one follicle on it and it is always on the side without my tube. Without femara I don't ovulate until like cd 40 where it used to be pretty consistent. Do you think it is worth asking her for an increased dose of femara to get more follicles next month? I have a fear that I am going to get twins again and that one will be ectopic, and I will lose both again. I mean what are the chances of that happening twice? 

Or three times...I did have a sack in my uterus confirmed on my last ectopic. But no heartbeat at the 5wk ultrasound, so it was declared an empty sac. But was it really, I just don't know.


----------



## laurac1988

Might be worh talking to the dr about Ren?


----------



## ajarvis

CelticNiamh said:


> mommyof2peas said:
> 
> 
> Yup, looks positive to me.means ill o within 48 hours
> 
> looks positive to me as well better get busy :sex: and good luck catching the egg :happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ajarvis said:
> 
> 
> exciting!! FX for you!
> 
> So fiance comes up with a brilliant idea for avoiding. Pull out method. Seems alot simpler than temping for it hahahaClick to expand...
> 
> :haha::haha: that made me giggleClick to expand...

hehehe seems so simple :p My brother and his wife have used it for 10 years without fail :p Might as well give it a try


----------



## wantingagirl

Had a little bit of time to get myself together but I'm back now. I will try and catch up later :thumbup:

Xx


----------



## GingerPanda

Just checking in. I've been lurking for a bit, as I really don't have anything going on. Got my TSH under control, and the spearmint tea has lowered my testosterone from 56 to 35 in one month! I highly recommend this to any PCOS ladies out there! I see my new OB/GYN for the first time on Wednesday. I'm nervous!


----------



## mommyof2peas

Good Luck GP! I hope your visit goes well


----------



## Chrissi1981

Soooo I have outta whack mineral levels and have to sort them out. Which explains a lot really. On a strict diet. Geez it's crazy as I'm sooooo healthy !!


----------



## DBZ34

Good luck with the new OB, GP! :thumbup: 


Chrissi - What type of diet is it? Good luck with it! I hope your levels sort themselves out soon. 



AFM- I'm just waiting for my FS appointment on Thursday. I'm hoping the FS can talk some sense into my DH about having intralipids to help improve our chances at keeping a pregnancy. He's in this weird space about NK cells and their effects on pregnancy...as in he doesn't believe it's a thing. I think it has a lot to do with him not being at the last appointment where the doctor went over all of the results of my tests and possible outcomes. 

I say something and I'm overreacting or he doesn't believe me, a doctor says something and it's suddenly the truth....so I'm hoping that's what will happen on Thurs. I need the FS to back me up here. I understand where DH is coming from...I did just have a bunch of endo removed and we haven't had a chance to try after that...but I'm not sure I want to risk another loss because he doesn't believe in NK cells. So, we'll see how it goes, I guess.


----------



## laurac1988

Good luck GP
Ella - sounds frustrating. I hope the appointment helps you both come to a decision.

AFM - 2dpo from my first cd15 ovulation EVER. Thanks spearmint tea


----------



## CelticNiamh

laurac1988 said:


> Good luck GP
> Ella - sounds frustrating. I hope the appointment helps you both come to a decision.
> 
> AFM - 2dpo from my first cd15 ovulation EVER. Thanks spearmint tea

Go spearmint tea must tell my sister she has PCOS and TCC over a year now just had her first appointment with a FS this week


----------



## GingerPanda

Eeek, good luck, DBZ!


Niamh, definitely tell your sister...


*... Because according to FF, I have ovulated for the first time EVER without Clomid or Femara!*

Spearmint tea must be a miracle! I'm 3dpo!


----------



## CelticNiamh

GingerPanda said:


> Eeek, good luck, DBZ!
> 
> 
> Niamh, definitely tell your sister...
> 
> 
> *... Because according to FF, I have ovulated for the first time EVER without Clomid or Femara!*
> 
> Spearmint tea must be a miracle! I'm 3dpo!

That is awesome :happydance: good luck


----------



## mommyof2peas

Oh my gosh, in two weeks it's going to get busy in hete. I'm 2 dpo but ff says 3dpo. I'm going off cramps.


----------



## Squig34

So sorry Nugget - any update? :hugs:

Good luck to all you ladies early in the TWW!!

GP, that's fantastic news - go spearmint tea!!


----------



## GingerPanda

Come oooon TWW! :haha:


----------



## Chrissi1981

I won't actually be upset if I haven't conceived. I'd be more relieved that way I can go on whatever crazy herbs my naturopath has in mind. Should have waited for my results but ah well sometimes I think too much with my heart and not enough with my brain lol !!!!


----------



## Chrissi1981

Squig34 said:


> So sorry Nugget - any update? :hugs:
> 
> Good luck to all you ladies early in the TWW!!
> 
> GP, that's fantastic news - go spearmint tea!!

Do you mind if I ask if you found out why you were losing your beans hun ??

Xxx


----------



## Squig34

Chrissi1981 said:


> Squig34 said:
> 
> 
> So sorry Nugget - any update? :hugs:
> 
> Good luck to all you ladies early in the TWW!!
> 
> GP, that's fantastic news - go spearmint tea!!
> 
> Do you mind if I ask if you found out why you were losing your beans hun ??
> 
> XxxClick to expand...

No I don't mind you asking at all - but I never found out. Nothing came back on any of my tests and I was actually treated in one of my pregnancies in case I had antiphospholipid syndrome (a clotting problem) that wasn't showing up, but it didn't make any difference, I still lost the baby. Then I was treated for implantation issues. I had an endometrial scratch which changes the womb environment, supported by progesterone and Clexane. So it's possible that my womb environment was hostile to implantation :shrug: At any rate, I think the scratch has been one of the key factors in holding on to this pregnancy, but I've no evidence other than, that's what I did differently this time!


----------



## lesh07

Hi guys...Well waiting for AF to arrive in 4 days. Already cramping so think I'm out this month again. Can't believe we have been trying to conceive for our new baby for almost 2 years in April. So many have had their babies and some pregnant with another. 

I have my gynocologist appointment on Tuesday to see whats causing the midcycle cramping/bleeds...The GP is pretty certain it's Endometrosis so if it is we can start to plan how to get around that for a healthy baby. 

My little man is almost 3 yrs! I really wish I hadn't lost my angel 13 months ago. Life would have been so different right now. 

Hope your all doing okay. Love Lesh. Xxxx


----------



## Renaendel

Lesh, you aren't alone. Going on three years with nothing but losses. I am sorry you are feeling down. You mourn the loss of future I think as much as you mourn the loss of the pregnancy. :hugs:

My stubborn streak has set in and by God I am going to get and stay pregnant this year. :thumbup:


----------



## laurac1988

I'm the same. Three years and just a loss. No living babies. I don't know how some of you ladies do it several times. You're all so strong x


----------



## nugget80

No update yet... waiting on a scan on weds but I just can't feel confident. .. no idea if we'll be offered any testing as we have been trying 3 years now and 3 losses...


----------



## Kuawen

I love your PMA Ren! :thumbup: 

I'm going to need to practice my own PMA in the days to come. Just found out I have a very sick kitty so every day with her is precious. I can't even focus on my BFN this cycle because I'm trying so hard to make as many good memories with her before she's gone that I can. But I do have my Clomid ready and just waiting for AF to show up now. One day at a time.


----------



## laurac1988

So sorry about your kittie xxx


----------



## mommyof2peas

And because I'm bored
 



Attached Files:







2015-01-16 13.09.36.jpg
File size: 11.2 KB
Views: 10


----------



## KatieSweet

Hi ladies.. can I join in? I'm trying to be a bit more active here at the forum. I love it here, but for a while I needed a bit of distance to work through some emotions. Now I'd like to just hang out and find & _give _support. 
I've been following this thread for a while by the way but have been a bit too shy or didn't feel ready to say anything until now.
I'm Katie, 31 years old... for a few more days. DH (37) and I have been TTC since April '14. One pregnancy, miscarried in June. Had a rough time for a while after that but have been feeling pretty good again for the last few months (like I'm myself again). 
First cycle of 2015 approached with optimism and a relaxed attitude, in the TWW now, AF due around my birthday haha. Timing is everything :haha:


----------



## laurac1988

Droopy temps :-(

https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q568/lauracostello1988/TTC/3C71DEAD-095E-4124-B736-176DBDD8CBEF_zpsvppsdqbg.jpg


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## DBZ34

KatieSweet said:


> Hi ladies.. can I join in? I'm trying to be a bit more active here at the forum. I love it here, but for a while I needed a bit of distance to work through some emotions. Now I'd like to just hang out and find & _give _support.
> I've been following this thread for a while by the way but have been a bit too shy or didn't feel ready to say anything until now.
> I'm Katie, 31 years old... for a few more days. DH (37) and I have been TTC since April '14. One pregnancy, miscarried in June. Had a rough time for a while after that but have been feeling pretty good again for the last few months (like I'm myself again).
> First cycle of 2015 approached with optimism and a relaxed attitude, in the TWW now, AF due around my birthday haha. Timing is everything :haha:

Hi Katie! And Welcome! :) 

I'm glad that you're feeling like yourself again and you're ready to TTC. Good luck this cycle!


----------



## DBZ34

laurac1988 said:


> Droopy temps :-(
> 
> https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q568/lauracostello1988/TTC/3C71DEAD-095E-4124-B736-176DBDD8CBEF_zpsvppsdqbg.jpg

Still above the coverline though! Maybe they'll start turning around tomorrow. 

The no number scale thing is so weird...how do you know how big or little the difference between those droopy temps is?


----------



## Chrissi1981

I don't temp. No idea what I'm looking at lol I use ov kits that's it. Also been having a lot of twinges lower right side. Been feeling very tired the past four days too. 10dpo today quickly went for my fm pee lol. Promised my husband we'd test together. So if I pee quickly lol no fmu hahahaha....said we'd do it weds but maybe hold off till Friday but problem is I'm a poas addict !!!! Also can't sneakily do it as I'm not such a good actress!!!

Isn't anyone else testing this week ?? Xxx


----------



## Chrissi1981

KatieSweet said:


> Hi ladies.. can I join in? I'm trying to be a bit more active here at the forum. I love it here, but for a while I needed a bit of distance to work through some emotions. Now I'd like to just hang out and find & _give _support.
> I've been following this thread for a while by the way but have been a bit too shy or didn't feel ready to say anything until now.
> I'm Katie, 31 years old... for a few more days. DH (37) and I have been TTC since April '14. One pregnancy, miscarried in June. Had a rough time for a while after that but have been feeling pretty good again for the last few months (like I'm myself again).
> First cycle of 2015 approached with optimism and a relaxed attitude, in the TWW now, AF due around my birthday haha. Timing is everything :haha:



Hi honey. Of course you can join us. I'm sorry you had to go through with this &#128532; it's always very hard and we ladies know exactly what it's like. I lost twins in October that stung like crazy but I feel God has plans and we will all be mamas eventually ...

When's your birthday ?? Anything nice planned? I think you should treat yourself go out and do something extra speci. Your beautiful angel will love to see mama and papa happy and smiley &#11088;&#65039;....

Love to you xx


----------



## Renaendel

Laura, I had an epiphany, and since you posted your charts here I figure I could mention it here. Your chart had been bugging me and I knew there had to be a reason why it was so different. We known that the tea you are drinking has allowed your system to drastically increase your estrogen early in your cycle right? It allowed you to ovulate so much earlier for the first time. :yipee:

Now what if the same thing is happening in the second half of your cycle? Around 5dpo most women get a small estrogen surge. Normally you get a small temp increase after when the progesterone comes up to balance it out. 

Remember that post ovulation all your temperature shows you is your ratio of estrogen to progesterone.  Estrogen lowers your temp and progesterone increases it. Both are necessary for a successful pregnancy, and both are created in the TWW. A declining temp means either your progesterone is going down now, or your estrogen is still rising and the progesterone isnt rising as fast. This is the reason they tell pregnant women to stop temping. Higher estrogen, like you are creating with your tea regime will depress your chart.

Maybe there is a glimmer of hope to be taken from that. You can't know without a blood test, but it is possible this is your hormones adjusting to the new uber quantity of estrogen, or oestrogen as others spell it.


----------



## laurac1988

I really appreciate that ren. Thankyou x


----------



## Chrissi1981

Good morning ladies. So I promised promised if wait to do it with my hubby but for all you pee on a stick addicts you will understand how difficult that is ?! 

This morning I used an internet cheapie you know the strips. And ..... It's happened again I'm pregnant. I wanna say a BFP but more like a little BFP.

Promises to myself is not to obsesses over this pregnancy, to take it easy, nourish myself, and have fun with my friends and family. 

It's only early on still technically in the 2ww but for some reason I feel different this time.

God is good and God is love and I wanna thank Him for giving me this opportunity to be a mama. Thank you thank you thank you xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## CelticNiamh

Chrissi1981 said:


> Good morning ladies. So I promised promised if wait to do it with my hubby but for all you pee on a stick addicts you will understand how difficult that is ?!
> 
> This morning I used an internet cheapie you know the strips. And ..... It's happened again I'm pregnant. I wanna say a BFP but more like a little BFP.
> 
> Promises to myself is not to obsesses over this pregnancy, to take it easy, nourish myself, and have fun with my friends and family.
> 
> It's only early on still technically in the 2ww but for some reason I feel different this time.
> 
> God is good and God is love and I wanna thank Him for giving me this opportunity to be a mama. Thank you thank you thank you xxxxxxxxxxx

Huge congrats and I hope you have a very happy healthy pregnancy best of luck :happydance:


----------



## GingerPanda

Congrats, Chrissy!


I may have joined you, but I'm not sure!
 



Attached Files:







1-20-15_10dpo.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Chrissi1981

How far past ov are you ? I'll properly test tomorrow with my hubby (he doesn't know lol). Do you feel like you are pregnant ? I am getting a lot of lower right twinges and am ridiculously tired but that maybe because I'm using progesterone cream!


----------



## GingerPanda

I'm 10dpo with a 12 day LP. I don't feel pregnant. My boobs are actually less sore today than they have been. But still sore.


----------



## Chrissi1981

GingerPanda said:


> I'm 10dpo with a 12 day LP. I don't feel pregnant. My boobs are actually less sore today than they have been. But still sore.

So maybe you are then ! I haven't ever used this brand before. I always test at 10 days and get a similar result and was pregnant. Yay. I am 11dpo today. Was surprised to see a line on the cheapie I have. But I definitely feel it and have felt off for a few days.

Will you test again tomorrow hun ? Are you a poas addict like me ?! Xx


----------



## GingerPanda

I am indeed an addict! I feel so not-pregnant that I don't believe this faint line! I'm going to need more concrete proof, haha.


----------



## mommyof2peas

Congrats you two..nothing here


----------



## ajarvis

Congrats Ladies!!


----------



## GingerPanda

Thanks! I got a darker line with SMU.
 



Attached Files:







1-20-15_10dpo_smu.jpg
File size: 221.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Kuawen

OMG congrats GP and Chrissi!! :happydance: :wohoo: Sending sticky vibes and wishes for a H&H 9 months to you both!!! Double rainbow!


----------



## mommyof2peas

Shadows. By ff I'm only 10dpo, but the nasty cramps I got I'm 9dpo. I didn't get a bfp until 12dpo. So fingers crossed shadows are just super light bfp.
 



Attached Files:







2015-01-20 10.02.36.jpg
File size: 37.6 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Kuawen

I can see the shadow! KMFX'd it grows darker for you!


----------



## GingerPanda

mommyof2peas said:


> Shadows. By ff I'm only 10dpo, but the nasty cramps I got I'm 9dpo. I didn't get a bfp until 12dpo. So fingers crossed shadows are just super light bfp.

I see it! I've done a tweak. I think it's pink! I didn't do any editing that involved color. Just contrast and levels. So it shouldn't put pink where there wasn't any.
 



Attached Files:







mommyof2peas1.jpg
File size: 199.1 KB
Views: 10


----------



## mommyof2peas

Fingers crossed it gets darker


----------



## GingerPanda

Fingers crossed! We're both 10dpo, so we'd be bump buddies. :thumbup:


----------



## mommyof2peas

Still there but having a heck of a time getting it in a picture.
 



Attached Files:







2015-01-20 10.38.11.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## ajarvis

I see it as well! Fingers crossed for you :)


----------



## Chrissi1981

mommyof2peas said:


> Shadows. By ff I'm only 10dpo, but the nasty cramps I got I'm 9dpo. I didn't get a bfp until 12dpo. So fingers crossed shadows are just super light bfp.

This is the one I used this morning. I didn't post the pic as I don't think it's be very clear on here ... Oohhhh wouldn't it be cool if we get positive BFPs by Saturday &#127881; I'm only 11dpo today but will redo tomorrow :happydance: xx


----------



## Squig34

Congratulations GP & Chrissi!

M2p, I see the shadow - FX!

Welcome, Katie.

Kuawen, hope your kitty gets better.


----------



## GingerPanda

About to head to the store to pick up my prometrium (progesterone) prescription!


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Kuawen

Thanks Squig. Unfortunately my kitty was diagnosed with kidney disease, of which there is no cure. We've got her started on a treatment that might give us several years with her or she may pass away within the year. We unfortunately won't know for at least another few weeks, though initial signs have been promising. 

Just a new form of normal, and treasuring every day we have with her.


----------



## mommyof2peas

nothing on frer. not testing until friday


----------



## Chrissi1981

Kuawen said:


> Thanks Squig. Unfortunately my kitty was diagnosed with kidney disease, of which there is no cure. We've got her started on a treatment that might give us several years with her or she may pass away within the year. We unfortunately won't know for at least another few weeks, though initial signs have been promising.
> 
> Just a new form of normal, and treasuring every day we have with her.

Oh honey big hugs to you. My neighbours cat got very I'll back in November. We lost him it was so so heartbreaking. I pray to God that he can help fix the problem and take away your kitty's pain.

Xxxx

Mom of 2 peas. How far along did you say you were after ovulation maybe it's just too early or little one implanted later?

Xxxx


----------



## GingerPanda

Kuawen, I'm so so sorry to hear about your kitty! I hope you get as much happy quality life as possible with her.

M2p, did you take another IC? When is AF due for you? I got my super faint BFP with my first pregnancy at 14dpo with a 12 day LP. So you're not out yet!



My tests this morning are looking darker. I think I can see the FRER line on pictures today. But seriously, OSOMs are where it's at!

https://s2.postimg.org/gcu8ku7s9/fotor_5.jpg


----------



## lesh07

Congrats ginger...

Well the witch arrived yesterday. But I have had my hospital appointment and doc thinks it's endometrosis. I am going in for a procedure for a camera to be placed inside and see how bad it is! Then it should be lazer away. Hopefully won't be to much longer before i see a BFP! Xx


----------



## GingerPanda

Sorry about AF, Lesh, but it sounds like you're on your way to a solution! Good luck!


----------



## nugget80

Well I'm back! Looks like a blighted ovum. Final scan next week before options. Thats only a formality as they cant accept the private scan! At the moment its just all seeming more than a little unfair...


----------



## Chrissi1981

Woop woop ginger panda !! I got another positive this morning at 12dpo.

How far are you past ovulation hun ??

Nugget hun I'm sorry for your BO I had one of those last July and it was such a shock. Lots of love to you


Xxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## mommyof2peas

This morning Im 10-11 DPO. I didnt get my last until 12dpo but 8 dpo before that.


----------



## GingerPanda

Chrissy, I'm 11dpo today. 3w5d by LMP, as I ovulated late on CD19. AF is due tomorrow or the day after.


M2P, my fingers are crossed for you!


Nugget, ugh. That's so unfair. I'm sorry. :hugs:


----------



## Chrissi1981

GingerPanda said:


> Chrissy, I'm 11dpo today. 3w5d by LMP, as I ovulated late on CD19. AF is due tomorrow or the day after.
> 
> 
> M2P, my fingers are crossed for you!
> 
> 
> Nugget, ugh. That's so unfair. I'm sorry. :hugs:

Oh we are soooo close how cool. I'm a September 29th baby can you imagine if I was to go into labour then hahaha. I'm so exciteddddddddd

M2P my line yesterday was very very faint. Good luck honey xx


----------



## mommyof2peas

Today's test. There are lines, but they are so light they could be evaps. With them being ic that's the way I'm leaning
 



Attached Files:







2015-01-21 12.01.46.jpg
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Chrissi1981

mommyof2peas said:


> Today's test. There are lines, but they are so light they could be evaps. With them being ic that's the way I'm leaning

You know I find those strips a little less effective at picking up the lower levels of HCG in the system. Don't be discouraged hun cxx


----------



## mommyof2peas

Oh I know they are, but they are all I have. So just have to sit out out.


----------



## Bug222

Congrats Ginger and Chrissi!!! 

I am seeing lines on your tests m2p- fx'd they darken up! 

So unfair nugget :( xxx


----------



## Renaendel

Bug222 said:


> Congrats Ginger and Chrissi!!!
> 
> I am seeing lines on your tests m2p- fx'd they darken up!
> 
> So unfair nugget :( xxx

Exactly ^wss. So sorry nugget, you just have the worst luck.


----------



## KatieSweet

Chrissi1981 said:


> Hi honey. Of course you can join us. I'm sorry you had to go through with this &#128532; it's always very hard and we ladies know exactly what it's like. I lost twins in October that stung like crazy but I feel God has plans and we will all be mamas eventually ...
> 
> When's your birthday ?? Anything nice planned? I think you should treat yourself go out and do something extra speci. Your beautiful angel will love to see mama and papa happy and smiley &#11088;&#65039;....
> 
> Love to you xx

Thank you so much for your welcome Chrissi... I'm sorry for your losses as well.. and keeping my fingers crossed for all of us here to have our BFP's soon. I see you just had yours, and I'm delighted for you. My heartfelt congrats and a H&H 9 months to you.. :hugs:

My birthday was the 20th! My parents - with whom I have a great relationship - came to visit me and we went out to dinner together with my husband. Had a lovely time! 

Cycle wise, unfortunately I'm out for this cycle, started spotting yesterday and this morning I noticed a bit of light flow starting up. Was feeling pretty sad yesterday but had tried to be strong the previous two cycles and may have bottled it up a bit... sometimes the feels catch up with you!


----------



## KatieSweet

nugget80 said:


> Well I'm back! Looks like a blighted ovum. Final scan next week before options. Thats only a formality as they cant accept the private scan! At the moment its just all seeming more than a little unfair...

I'm so sorry :( :hugs:



GingerPanda said:


> Thanks! I got a darker line with SMU.

Congrats GingerPanda!!! :happydance:

M2P, keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## youngmamttc

Hi everyone hope you don't mind me joining. Ive been TTC since a MC in may. This month is my first round of clomid.

xx


----------



## GingerPanda

Welcome, KatieSweet and youngmama. :hugs:


----------



## Kuawen

Welcome KatieSweet and youngmama! :flower: 

I'm so sorry nugget :hugs:

Not much to report on my end. Having minimal side effects from the clomid this time around, which I'm somewhat thankful for but it doesn't make me all that hopeful. Still concentrating more on other things rather than TTC right now.


----------



## mommyof2peas

Welcome KatieSweet and youngmama! 

Not much here either. Tests are still Neg but temps are up. AF due Saturday/sunday. So I guess we will see.


----------



## Renaendel

No rainbow again this month. Two gorgeous 18mm follies, 7mm triple lining, 154 mil count with good motility and morphology. And they are again on my right ovary, side by side for easy tube pickup..if I had a right tube. I am surging now they said and I am just ready for this month to be over. :cry:


----------



## mommyof2peas

Renaendel said:


> No rainbow again this month. Two gorgeous 18mm follies, 7mm triple lining, 154 mil count with good motility and morphology. And they are again on my right ovary, side by side for easy tube pickup..if I had a right tube. I am surging now they said and I am just ready for this month to be over. :cry:

I'm sorry &#128543; maybe next month will be our month?


----------



## Chrissi1981

Ah ladies I'm so sorry. I can't imagine how frustrating it must be after a loss and it taking a while to next conceive. I had to put myself on hold after my previous miscarriage. I havent been on the pill in years and my cycles are very regular, I also eat exceptionally healthy. I don't know if this has anything to do with the reason as to why I always conceive when we try, I don't know I wish I could help / change your results into a BFP. 

I am obsessed with health. Even more so after my digestive issues last year which was very very bad with the twins. But I'm learning a lot. If I can be of any help please ask. 

Love to you all

Xxxxx


----------



## Squig34

So sorry to hear about your kitty ' health, Kuawen :hugs:

KMFX for you M2p!

So sorry Ren :hugs:

Welcome youngmama :)

So sorry to hear your news, Nugget :hugs:


----------



## mommyof2peas

Took free today, nothing. So on to the next :)


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Chrissi1981

Heather.1987 said:


> Im getting frustrated!!!! Ive never spotted a day in my life...ever!!! Im either full blown bleeding or not. Im only on cd16 and not due to ovulate til around cd21 and just now when I wiped my cm is tinted pink and had a small pencil eraser sized pink cm glob on the tp!!! What the heck??? Great so either im having a super short screwy cycle (back to cd1 today) or my hormones are wacky. Either way now im less hopeful and we havent even started our bd schedule yet. Please let the pink stop and no short cycle!!! My cycles have always been regular....long but predictable. Im going to be so upset if my hormones are this wacky. I had a normal 34 day cycle after my dnc....I should be good!!!!

Honey I spotted for almost 4 weeks after my miscarriage. Which is kinda why I waited longer TTC again. Don't get upset your body is just clearing house. With my last scan they said there was a small bit of blood left but that it would come out with my next aunt flow which it did. I know how difficult this stage in I've been there twice. Hold on strong.

Love to you xxx


----------



## ajarvis

My midwife said spotting after a miscarriage can be normal for even 2-3 cycles! So try not to stress about it :)


----------



## mommyof2peas

Temps still high. Not really sure whats going on with me lol Im really ok either way, just with I knew what was going on. Only thing that makes me think AF is right around the corner is my face is breaking out like i'm 15. But no cramps, high temps, tingly nipples (Like when you milk is about to let down or its super cold). I need a charting expert to tell me wth is going on lol


----------



## ajarvis

If it's the one in your signature wouldn't you be waiting to test right now? 13 DPO and temp still high. Isn't that a good sign?


----------



## Renaendel

A lot of us don't see a temp drop until the day after AF shows up. I see that isn't normal for you. Maybe this one time you have a really good corpus luteum cyst so you are able to finally have a fourteen day LP? I hope it is pregnancy for you and the tests are being shy. I would rather that then the alternative. Plus nipple symptoms. I only get those in my BFP months.


----------



## confuzion

Katiesweet - sorry the witch got you :hugs:. Welcome to the mama bears! I've seen you around before ;)

youngmama - welcome, hope you get your rainbow soon!

Congrats to chrissi and GP of course! :happydance:

I'm so sorry nugget, that is the definition of unfair, as the other ladies said. Big hugs! :hugs:.

m2p - will be in to check your journal in a bit, seems you've had a lot of confusion this cycle :wacko:.

kuawen - I am sooo sorry about your kitty's diagnosis :cry:.


----------



## youngmamttc

I think im 2 dpo today just waiting for tomorrows temp to hopefully get my crosshairs. Into the TWW i go. It always drags for me ugh. 

For once i hope we havent BD too much! Ah although DH has an above average sperm count so hopefully it wont matter how much weve DTD x


----------



## mommyof2peas

Huge temp drop this morning :) Honestly I'm ok with it Implanting this late would really only be setting me up for heartache. MC increases to like 80%. Plus it gives me another month to eat better and get a better linning. I obsess over the lines on the test, but not really the results. There is always next month


----------



## youngmamttc

mommyof2peas said:


> Huge temp drop this morning :) Honestly I'm ok with it Implanting this late would really only be setting me up for heartache. MC increases to like 80%. Plus it gives me another month to eat better and get a better linning. I obsess over the lines on the test, but not really the results. There is always next month

Im in sort of the same mind frame as you this month. Although mines losing weight. If it doesnt happen this month its another month to get a few more lbs off before I conceive.


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## mommyof2peas

See and I would love a holiday baby lol its the only time we DON'T have bdays lol I hope this is your month!


----------



## Squig34

My baby is due in July which is the absolute worst month for other family birthdays - DH, Sister, SIL, FIL & one of my best friends. But am at the point of taking what I get, baby - wise, although I can see 10 birthdays plus Christmas in December is a bit of a nightmare for Heather!


----------



## laurac1988

Meh. At this point I realllly don't care when our baby would be born. I just want a baby. End of story.


----------



## Chrissi1981

laurac1988 said:


> Meh. At this point I realllly don't care when our baby would be born. I just want a baby. End of story.

I feel a little bit the same. Although I am praying that this one will be fine. October is an ace time even if it is manic with birthdays. Mine starting the partay season off !! 

I hope we all get our rainbow babies this year &#55357;&#56856;


----------



## ajarvis

haha mommy2peas that's my thought about holiday babies! We don't have any early winter birthdays so a Nov/Dec baby would be great!


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Chrissi1981

Heather.1987 said:


> https://i1364.photobucket.com/albums/r723/heathermb1987/Mobile%20Uploads/20150125_150122_zpsjtssl9oy.jpg
> 
> do you see what I see???? Now before I get excited...this was looked at 6 hours later....but ive never had evaps with walmart brand. And I cant tell if its purple or gray evap. Ive felt just like I did with landon and chelsea (cramping and some spotting)....but in my mind I havent even ovulated yet!!!! This would mean I ovulated right after af.. which we did bd...but really???? My shortest cycle ever was 29 days. This is crazy right??? And now im scared because I took an ibuprofen and had 2 drinks last night because yesterday it was a bfn for sure...what if I already doomed this baby and especially on a weird cycle??? But it's an evap, right?? Honest thoughts. It is 6 hours old...(but still have never seen old evaps on these tests)....

It looks like a positive to me. Retest in the morning and you will know for sure hun. Fingers crossed and toes !! Xx


----------



## ajarvis

If it wasn't for the 6 hour delay I'd say definitely positive. But test in the morning! FX for you!


----------



## youngmamttc

Heather.1987 said:


> https://i1364.photobucket.com/albums/r723/heathermb1987/Mobile%20Uploads/20150125_150122_zpsjtssl9oy.jpg
> 
> do you see what I see???? Now before I get excited...this was looked at 6 hours later....but ive never had evaps with walmart brand. And I cant tell if its purple or gray evap. Ive felt just like I did with landon and chelsea (cramping and some spotting)....but in my mind I havent even ovulated yet!!!! This would mean I ovulated right after af.. which we did bd...but really???? My shortest cycle ever was 29 days. This is crazy right??? And now im scared because I took an ibuprofen and had 2 drinks last night because yesterday it was a bfn for sure...what if I already doomed this baby and especially on a weird cycle??? But it's an evap, right?? Honest thoughts. It is 6 hours old...(but still have never seen old evaps on these tests)....

It defiantly looks pink to me! Retest tomorrow! :happydance:


Oh By the way... I love your sons name :haha:


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Renaendel

If I didn't know about the six hours I would say BFP for sure. I just don't know. That is very thick and colorful for an evap.


----------



## Fezzle

Good luck, Heather- looks promising! Looking forward to seeing the result of the next test!

My family birthday's are all spread out though since we all live far apart we don't usually get together for birthdays anyway, and on my side there are no other children, so there's not really a time we'd want to avoid. My loss was due in Aug, which would have been great for some reasons but not ideal for school cut offs. I can think of pros and cons for any time of year so I think whenever it happens will work out.


----------



## youngmamttc

Anytime over the christmas is bad for MIL as all her 10 grandchildren have winter birthdays but honestly I have no time id like to avoid. October would be lovely for me.

FF gave me my crosshairs today which im happy about as were covered and i didnt think i was going to get them!


----------



## laurac1988

Finally been prescribed clomid! Starting next cycle!


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Chrissi1981

Heather.1987 said:


> https://i1364.photobucket.com/albums/r723/heathermb1987/Mobile%20Uploads/20150126_041706_zpsomnoetrr.jpg
> 
> well this morning its a definite :bfn:....stark white. I still cant believe my other tests are all evaps then...including my first frer...but whatever. Moving on! In a normal cycle im due to ovulate on wednesday so well definitely be bding!

Ah well hun. Good luck next week !! Xx


----------



## ajarvis

Awe. Good luck catching that egg though :)


----------



## mommyof2peas

laurac1988 said:


> Finally been prescribed clomid! Starting next cycle!

Yay! make sure to take it before bed :) It will help with the side effects :) 



Heather.1987 said:


> https://i1364.photobucket.com/albums/r723/heathermb1987/Mobile%20Uploads/20150126_041706_zpsomnoetrr.jpg
> 
> well this morning its a definite :bfn:....stark white. I still cant believe my other tests are all evaps then...including my first frer...but whatever. Moving on! In a normal cycle im due to ovulate on wednesday so well definitely be bding!

I was sure that was a BFP for you :( Thats crazy


AFM: Finally CD 1 :) Im pretty sure I Oed a day after FF said I did.


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Fezzle

Sorry about the BFN, Heather! :hugs:


----------



## confuzion

Yay Clomid Laura! FINALLY!

Heather - I'm really shocked that test was so convincing I'm sorry about the BFN :hugs:.


----------



## Renaendel

Yay Laura! Time for lots of follicles and hopefully a long luteal phase!


----------



## youngmamttc

Ive woken up with such a cold. Does anyone know if a cold will affect my 2ww ?


----------



## Chrissi1981

No. Have you tried all ready ?? I had a bad sinus infection in my previous pregnancy right before trying and was on antibiotics and was fine. Xx


----------



## ajarvis

In shock!!
 



Attached Files:







jantest.jpg
File size: 12.9 KB
Views: 12


----------



## CelticNiamh

ajarvis said:


> In shock!!

so excited for you stick baby stick :happydance: 


I am happy to report I think I have OV at last


----------



## GingerPanda

ajarvis said:


> In shock!!

Congrats! :happydance:

You're certainly welcome in my October thread! We're rainbows only! :thumbup:


----------



## Chrissi1981

ajarvis said:


> In shock!!

Ooohhhhh congratulations hun !! Come join us xx


----------



## ajarvis

Thanks! I'll go look for it :) Which section is it in?


----------



## CelticNiamh

ajarvis said:


> Thanks! I'll go look for it :) Which section is it in?

Hun click on Ginger Panda '' october pumpkin'' picture in her signature :thumbup:


----------



## Chrissi1981

CelticNiamh said:


> ajarvis said:
> 
> 
> Thanks! I'll go look for it :) Which section is it in?
> 
> Hun click on Ginger Panda '' october pumpkin'' picture in her signature :thumbup:Click to expand...

It's a group in the pregnancy after loss section xx


----------



## Kuawen

congratulations ajarvis! :happydance:


----------



## mommyof2peas

Oh I so hope I get pregnant this cycle so I can join it. Baby would be due first week of nov and I've never gone past 38 weeks. lol


----------



## Renaendel

So happy for you Ajarvis!


----------



## ajarvis

Thanks ladies :)


----------



## CelticNiamh

Ginger Panda love the tickers esp the owl one they are soooo cute so hoping I get to add that one to my signature :flower:


----------



## GingerPanda

:haha:


Thanks! I hope you get to join us too!


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Squig34

Congratulations ajarvis!

Niamh, glad to hear you have finally ovulated - good luck :)

Heather, sorry to see the BFN, yesterday's test definitely looked positive in every sense of the word but it's possible it was all still residual hcg from your last loss - so if you o tomorrow, all the best this cycle!

Laura, great news on the Clomid :)


----------



## Fezzle

Congrats, ajarvis!


----------



## CelticNiamh

Thanks fairly sure I have boobs are sore and tender on both side's actually which is strange so not sure which side I ovulate from 
also I had some lower back pain which I have to admit freaks me out :nope: that to me will always mean something bad so want it to go away and not come back 
it is not normally a symptom after ovulation but I had it when I got pregnant for the whole 2 ww it eased off and came back when bleeding started :nope:


----------



## GingerPanda

Niamh, it could just be a pregnancy symptom. Hopefully it doesn't mean anything bad!


----------



## CelticNiamh

GingerPanda said:


> Niamh, it could just be a pregnancy symptom. Hopefully it doesn't mean anything bad!

I hope so, I know some lower back ache is normal I have had a day or two in my other pregnancies as long as it does not last every day!


----------



## ajarvis

Thanks ladies! I hope you all can join us :)


----------



## confuzion

Congrats ajarvis!! Woohoo another BFP to add to the list :)


----------



## lesh07

Well ladies I am back this month on day 7 with a determination that we will conceive our rainbow this year! Should be going in for some endometrosis to be lazered away and then away we go....Little man is almost 3 next month and we have been ttc for nearly 2 years....Come on RAINBOW. Xxxx


----------



## lesh07

Congrats Ajarvis... Xxxx


----------



## laurac1988

congrats ajarvis xx


----------



## Squig34

Niamh, I've had back pain continually with this pregnancy, first time this has happened - like you, I always associated it with something bad but since I had it from the start, I started to relax over time.

Hope lasering the endo off does the trick for you Lesh.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Squig34 said:


> Niamh, I've had back pain continually with this pregnancy, first time this has happened - like you, I always associated it with something bad but since I had it from the start, I started to relax over time.
> 
> Hope lasering the endo off does the trick for you Lesh.

Thanks Squig :hugs: that is good to know!


----------



## CelticNiamh

Think I got my ovulation date wrong, have very bad pain in both sides today right side is worse than left it is quite painful 
is that a good or bad sign though :wacko:


----------



## Squig34

No idea - maybe 2 eggs??!


----------



## CelticNiamh

Squig34 said:


> No idea - maybe 2 eggs??!

OMG that would be crazy, I am just hoping the pain is not a bad sign for getting pregnant :wacko:


----------



## ajarvis

No idea! I've had so many random pains this month!


----------



## GingerPanda

Niamh, I hope it's a super ovulation! Or implantation! Or something good! :haha:


----------



## CelticNiamh

GingerPanda said:


> Niamh, I hope it's a super ovulation! Or implantation! Or something good! :haha:

:hugs: ah thank you Ginger I just googled at least it does not effect getting pregnant whoop whoop LOL


----------



## ajarvis

Yay google had good news! Hopefully it's implantation ;)


----------



## CelticNiamh

ajarvis said:


> Yay google had good news! Hopefully it's implantation ;)

guess I will know in a few days LOL or when I test again


----------



## GingerPanda

Niamh, with my first pregnancy, I felt implantation. It was so painful, it knocked the wind out of me! I doubled over in the kitchen, and hubs was pretty sure I was dying! :haha:

It only lasted a few minutes, then it was just a dull ache for about 10 minutes, then it went away.


----------



## CelticNiamh

GingerPanda said:


> Niamh, with my first pregnancy, I felt implantation. It was so painful, it knocked the wind out of me! I doubled over in the kitchen, and hubs was pretty sure I was dying! :haha:
> 
> It only lasted a few minutes, then it was just a dull ache for about 10 minutes, then it went away.


Crazy but ouch I think I felt it last time as well :flower: I am pretty positive this is ov pain and hoping there is some magic happening in my body right now :happydance: 
was very naughty earlier and got in a :sex: when hubby got home from work bit uncomfortable for me though


----------



## Squig34

Good to make sure all bases are covered, especially with what sounds like such a strong o!


----------



## littlebaby05

Hello ladies, sorry to interrupt!! I'm new to the thread, and the TTC internet community, in general... I'm hoping some of you may have experienced what is going on with me right now and can provide some reassurance, or give some insight as to what may be going on here. I had a MMC in November at 11 weeks (Dr told me it was a threatened MC at 8 wk appt, baby had stopped growing at 6wks, heart stopped beating at 11 wks), and I chose the D&C procedure, because all of the waiting until that point had been excruciating. I didn't want to wait to see how long it would take my body to pass the baby naturally, as I hadn't bled at all. After the procedure, I bled for about 3-4 days. Dr had said it would take about 4-6 weeks for period to return, maybe up to 8. It's now 1/30 and no sign of her. Not even a spot. I haven't been tracking my BBT regularly. I have a history of whacked periods due to PCOS - but historically they are irregularly frequent and very heavy, not few and far between. I have periodic cramping and am concerned about possible Asherman's Syndrome, but also feel sort of like a hypochondriac worrying about that. My husband and I have an appointment with a fertility specialist on 2/6, but I feel more impatient with each passing day, since we would like to TTC again - but CAN'T without a cycle. And no, I'm definitely not pregnant. :/ Anyone else wait this long after a D&C for their period? Or did you take Provera? A cycle of birth control? Did it/they work? Thanks!!


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## youngmamttc

So today my temp dipped at 6dpo just like it did the day i implanted with my son (also 6dpo). Not reading into it too much but hopefully ill know soon!


----------



## Renaendel

I saw your chart I think in CGs thread. That was my first thought! Good luck! It does look like a possible imp dip.


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## ajarvis

Exciting young!! You testing at 10DPO? 

littlebaby sorry I have no experience, but I hope you find your answers!


----------



## mommyof2peas

littlebaby05 said:


> Hello ladies, sorry to interrupt!! I'm new to the thread, and the TTC internet community, in general... I'm hoping some of you may have experienced what is going on with me right now and can provide some reassurance, or give some insight as to what may be going on here. I had a MMC in November at 11 weeks (Dr told me it was a threatened MC at 8 wk appt, baby had stopped growing at 6wks, heart stopped beating at 11 wks), and I chose the D&C procedure, because all of the waiting until that point had been excruciating. I didn't want to wait to see how long it would take my body to pass the baby naturally, as I hadn't bled at all. After the procedure, I bled for about 3-4 days. Dr had said it would take about 4-6 weeks for period to return, maybe up to 8. It's now 1/30 and no sign of her. Not even a spot. I haven't been tracking my BBT regularly. I have a history of whacked periods due to PCOS - but historically they are irregularly frequent and very heavy, not few and far between. I have periodic cramping and am concerned about possible Asherman's Syndrome, but also feel sort of like a hypochondriac worrying about that. My husband and I have an appointment with a fertility specialist on 2/6, but I feel more impatient with each passing day, since we would like to TTC again - but CAN'T without a cycle. And no, I'm definitely not pregnant. :/ Anyone else wait this long after a D&C for their period? Or did you take Provera? A cycle of birth control? Did it/they work? Thanks!!

sorry for your loss. I had to take pro era after both my d&cs. I waited abou 5 weeks after. I would speak to your ob for sure. Good luck


----------



## GingerPanda

Littlebaby, I had to take Provera after my D&C too. It is HIGHLY unlikely you would have Asherman's after one D&C, so please try not to worry about that. :)

Spearmint tea is actually really great for PCOS. We have a thread about it here if you'd like to check it out:
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/ttc-groups/2273879-spearmint-cysters-science.html


----------



## littlebaby05

A miracle... coincidence... whatever - I'll take it! Aunt flow came this morning!! I have NEVER been so happy to see her. And so ironic that we're trying to get pregnant, and that I WANTED a period, lol. Whew! 

All of this waiting... waiting to see if the fetus would grow.... waiting for the heart to stop.... waiting for a period to come - and now we'll wait for a rainbow. I have never felt so impatient in my life. Like I can't wait another day - I was supposed to have a baby in my arms in June and now any sort of further delay feels unbearable. I know that's not the mindset to have. I'm working on it with a therapist, exercising, spending time with good friends, trying not to dwell - but it creeps in, you know?

Anyway, this is a step in the right direction. Thanks ladies. And, I will definitely give the spearmint tea another try - I was drinking it for awhile in college, because I read it helped with hirsutism associated w/ PCOS! Thanks for the tip!


----------



## CelticNiamh

littlebaby that is great news a fresh start :hugs: good luck your not alone in feeling impatient and upset as baby dd approaches perfectly normal in the grieving process after a MC but roll on your rainbow baby


----------



## ajarvis

Happy for you littleone! Now you can get on with the better waiting ;)


----------



## mommyof2peas

Oh Im so glad to hear she finally showed. 

I understand the waiting! I should of had my angel in October of last year. The second angel should have been born in April. Still no rainbow. It's hard.


----------



## Renaendel

Due dates are the hardest littleone. You miss the loss of that future with them so much. Luckily some of the ladies here have caught again really soon after their MC with a healthy pregnany. I truly hope that you get to be one of them and we can celebrate your next pregnancy.:thumbup:


----------



## littlebaby05

I cross my fingers that all is going well with those of you who are ovulating/possibly implanting/in between ultrasounds, etc.!


----------



## GingerPanda

littlebaby05 said:


> And, I will definitely give the spearmint tea another try - I was drinking it for awhile in college, because I read it helped with hirsutism associated w/ PCOS! Thanks for the tip!


Congrats on AF!

And it will help with the hirsutism! It helps with PCOS by lowering androgen (testosterone) levels. Elevated testosterone will cause your cycles to go haywire, hirsutism, difficulty losing weight, and most of the other symptoms of PCOS. My testosterone levels dropped by 20 in one month of tea.


----------



## Fezzle

littlebaby- so glad your AF showed up! I was in that position last week, also waiting post-mc, so I know how frustrating it is to just want to start trying again but being at the mercy of AF! GL- I hope you have success before your due date!


----------



## nugget80

Had my erpc done yesterday. Not bleeding much but in a bit of pain and lots of antibiotics to munch through in next 5 days. By that point everything should have settled and we'll be ready to try again. I have been taking vitex and a prenatal plus extra folic acid to prepare and have started dh on a multivitamin to help conception also. I don't have time or patience or organisation enough to do opk and temping so as ever I will just go off my app on phone which tracks periods and gives a fertile period and guesstimation for ovulation. (This was based on info I inputted when I did track o but am guessing post mc it will no longer be accurate. ) at tge moment I will just be happy when I stop hurting so much...


----------



## laurac1988

Sorry hun xxx


----------



## KatieSweet

littlebaby - I'm so happy to hear AF finally showed up for you! That is excellent! 
I have The Would Be Due Date coming up in 3 weeks. It's hard. I told DH we're going to skip going out on Valentine's day, and instead go out on Due Date Day to our favorite restaurant and turn it into something positive.. so I'll have something to look forward to as well. I just hope I can keep it together.


----------



## Squig34

Sorry you're in so much pain, Nugget :hugs:

Littlebaby, glad AF arrived for you and you can move on to TTC again. Sorry to hear of your loss. 

Katie - I think that sounds lovely, I always think it's a good idea to do something nice to treat yourselves on a due date, and take it easy :hugs:


----------



## laurac1988

Our would have been due date is next weekend :-(

Unfortunately we have to go to a family thing.


----------



## CelticNiamh

nugget80 said:


> Had my erpc done yesterday. Not bleeding much but in a bit of pain and lots of antibiotics to munch through in next 5 days. By that point everything should have settled and we'll be ready to try again. I have been taking vitex and a prenatal plus extra folic acid to prepare and have started dh on a multivitamin to help conception also. I don't have time or patience or organisation enough to do opk and temping so as ever I will just go off my app on phone which tracks periods and gives a fertile period and guesstimation for ovulation. (This was based on info I inputted when I did track o but am guessing post mc it will no longer be accurate. ) at tge moment I will just be happy when I stop hurting so much...

hoping the physical and emotional pain eases quickly so you can get back to ttc:hugs:
I am taking maca vitamin b complex Q10 and folic acid and omega 3 hoping its sorting out my hormones and sorting out the lining and the q10 improves egg quality


----------



## littlebaby05

nugget80 said:


> Had my erpc done yesterday. Not bleeding much but in a bit of pain and lots of antibiotics to munch through in next 5 days. By that point everything should have settled and we'll be ready to try again. I have been taking vitex and a prenatal plus extra folic acid to prepare and have started dh on a multivitamin to help conception also. I don't have time or patience or organisation enough to do opk and temping so as ever I will just go off my app on phone which tracks periods and gives a fertile period and guesstimation for ovulation. (This was based on info I inputted when I did track o but am guessing post mc it will no longer be accurate. ) at tge moment I will just be happy when I stop hurting so much...

I'm so sorry for your loss, Nugget. Such a tough time. Take care of yourself with lots of movies, take out, and presents to yourself this week! :hugs:


----------



## Renaendel

Take care of your self nugget. So sorry it is fully over. Your tracking for the next few months sounds good. You need to do what is right for you, not for others.

Laura, I know I have said this before but my heart goes out to you and Amy next week.


----------



## youngmamttc

So sorry nugget. Your plan sounds fab.

Laura & Katie due dates are always really hard when they come around. Thinking of you both

AFM- I got my BFP yesterday and im terrified. Its all i worry about all day now :( Cant wait to be in second tri already


----------



## littlebaby05

KatieSweet - I think that's a great idea for your due date. I dread crossing that bridge, but making it a celebration rather than a day of mourning is certainly better for your spirit. I think it'll be a good thing to honor your angel, and then go on and celebrate yourselves - eat, drink, and be merry - you certainly deserve it!

Laura C - I hope your family surrounds you with love, and that you both have the opportunity to take care of yourselves at some point during the day, too <3


----------



## littlebaby05

Sorry... "be merry" may be a little over the top... but you know what I meant...


----------



## ajarvis

Congrats Youngmamttc!!


----------



## confuzion

Ajarvis I'm so sorry for how it all turned out :hugs:.

Littlebaby05 - welcome, glad you got AF!

Laura - always thinking of you. What a rough month this has been :hugs:.

Nugget - I'm so sorry for your loss hon :hugs:.

Youngmam - CONGRATS!


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## nugget80

Thanks confuzion. Am determined not to give up just yet and hope that it was all just bad luck. Have booked in for hair cut todat to cheer me up. Going for something a bit different. Sadly though the miscarriage appears to have triggered a relapse of my multiple sclerosis so time to dig the sticks out again aand perhaps a dose of steroids...
Apart frim all that I have stopped bleeding and feeling ready to go...


----------



## KatieSweet

So sorry Nugget.. :hugs: it's a rough time, so it's good to try and treat yourself. So sorry it comes with a relapse, I hope you'll feel better soon. Take care x


----------



## KatieSweet

Well, I think today might be O-day. CD14. That would be amazing... as I tend to ovulate later (CD15 usually and CD16 when I was first pregnant) on a 27 day cycle. *keeps own fingers crossed*


----------



## JaiParvati

Good morning, ladies, I'm jumping in here to introduce myself. I'm currently TTC after a mc at 11 wks due to blighted ovum back in October. It was my first pregnancy and I had no idea what to expect, my family was so excited they didn't let me keep it secret for very long, so having to go back and tell everyone "Nope, nevermind," and warding off all of the well meaning inquiries has made me feel so incredibly stupid and hurt. I was trying to have a very natural pg and eventually birth, had signed up with a birthing center and didn't see a doc or an ultrasound until I went to the ER with what I thought was just a little spotting due to sex at almost 12 wks. I don't want to give up on that but am already planning on going a bit more conservative route next time, sticking with a traditional OB until after the first 12 weeks.


----------



## littlebaby05

Try not to feel stupid, Jai! Even if you had seen a "traditional OB" you may not have known any sooner... My friend didn't have her first ultrasound until 10 weeks. I think that's common at some practices. Early care is always a safe route to check mom's health and baby's development, so hopefully that will give you some reassurance next time around, and it's a good idea. 

Hopefully your family is at least supporting you, knowing what you and your partner are experiencing. That is one thing that my husband and I lack. We didn't tell anyone but our parents, and it's difficult to carry a secret pain when everyone expects you to be in normal "happy" mode, and you feel like breaking down from time to time - especially in the presence of others' pregnancy talk, and questions like "When are you two going to have a baby?!?!" (Eyes well up...We're trying.... We lost it.....Waaaaaa!!!!!) But we answer, "When it happens it happens!" (Forced smile!) I'm sorry you are hurting, and I hope this experience doesn't take away from your joy next time, even though your plans might be slightly altered. Hang in there!


----------



## ajarvis

Awe. Don't be hurt Jai. My baby's hb stopped at 8 weeks 4 days they guess. I didn't find out til 4 weeks later in ultrasound. Had been spotting for about 3 days prior, but didn't think anything of it. Everyone knew. It was much better IMO having them know and be supportive than have to fake being happy and normal! So when I get pregnant again. I'll still tell everyone. :hugs:


----------



## ajarvis

OK. Questions. 
If you fall asleep with the thermometer in your mouth should you retake or is it still valid?

Second question. Once I get AF should I remove the positive pregnancy tests from my chart?


----------



## DBZ34

ajarvis said:


> OK. Questions.
> If you fall asleep with the thermometer in your mouth should you retake or is it still valid?
> 
> Second question. Once I get AF should I remove the positive pregnancy tests from my chart?

I usually retake the temp since I'm pretty sure my mouth was open while the temp was being taken....

And there's no need to remove the pos pregnancy tests from your chart. Once you get AF, FF will reset everything for that month.


And now to go back and read everything I missed....


----------



## ajarvis

Reason I was thinking of removing the positives is cause I don't think I'm actually pregnant. Think it was residual HCG. Cause the last test I took was lighter than the one I got on 10DPO and I took one in the afternoon on about 2.5 hrs held urine and it was negative and was positive on 3 hrs held urine 3 days prior. Although if I label it as miscarriage then anyone who is looking to compare charts should realize it's from previous miscarriage?


----------



## GingerPanda

If you label it as miscarriage, they will probably assume you had another.


----------



## ajarvis

That makes sense. I don't know how to label it even anyways. FIrst day of cycle - Jan 2nd I put in that it was beginning of miscarriage. I added a note to today waiting for AF cause I'm spotting again this morning, and have some low back pain.


----------



## nugget80

Hello girls... much as I was desperate to get back to ttc asap I think for this month we will have to wait. Whether it was the miscarriage the erpc or just incredibly bad luck, I am now in the worst relapse of my multiple sclerosis I have ever had. Can't walk drive or use my left side so have got dh looking after me completely (absolutely hate it) I am on a high dose of steroids for next week and gabapentin to help with the pain. I have been assured by ms nurse that neither of these are a barrier as such as we have discussed the risks and weighed up pros and cons. However I think perhaps I need to get some normality back first. I am continuing with the vitex pregancy vits and a extra dose of folic though so that should help. I will also still be lurking round as can't go back to work yet!


----------



## JaiParvati

Thanks so much, LittleBaby and Ajarvis. You're right, I don't think anything would have been different with a traditional OB, though if they'd found out earlier I bet they'd have made me have a D&C, as I didn't end up mc until almost 12 wks. The interference in the natural process is what I wanted to avoid, and its hard now to keep that attitude and not feel I did something wrong. I'm playing the "how highlighter green can I turn my pee with supplements" game now, whereas last pg I chose to avoid prenatals and just eat really well and drink lots of good herbs (Im vegan and pretty conscientious about nutrition). And charting certainly gives me more feeling of control. Back in Oct waiting 3 months to conceive again as a lot of people recommended sounded so incredibly hard, I wanted that bean back that minute. I felt like most of my pg books had abandoned me, too, almost nothing about mc or what to do next except for Aviva Jill Romm's Natural Pregnancy, which I highly recommend. But now, finally, I feel like I can handle the next cycle without crazy disappointment if its not time for that BFP yet. Helps that the day AF is due this monrh hubby and I will be in Disney so either disappointment will be cushioned or celebration really really fun. :happydance:


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## LeahLou

I've missed yall! Hubs and I worked things out, took a couple months to chill out, and now we're back. Not sure about TTC just not preventing since birth control doesn't work for me anyways. But I didn't realize we dtd every day of my fertile week a couple weeks ago. It was his birthday week :blush:
So we're in the unexpected TWW and realizing how much we really want another baby haha. Although we may wait after this since there's a ton going on. Idk! 
I got a new job, in school full time, my dad was diagnosed with terminal cancer and Tony's in the running for a new job too. Whatever happens is meant to be!


----------



## laurac1988

+OPK last night and today for me. Fingers crossed ovulation is today or tomorrow as had a donation Thursday, but am away now so can't get another until Monday. Fx it already happened by monday


----------



## nugget80

Leahlou... good to see you back.

I had one positive to take from shitty relapse. When I wrnt to gp to get steroids I booked a double appointment so we could discuss miscarriage. She has taken the chemical into account so 3 losses in row now in 3 years of trying. Gp agreed to refer to a specialist for testing. I know this offers no guarantees but feels like a step forward for us....


----------



## Renaendel

Wb Leah.

Waiting for my period then we are done TTC naturally because of a tubal factor. She confirmed my chemicals and believes they were also failed tubal implants and bad initial combos. So up to 2 clinical and 5 chemical. My RE and three other doctors are working to get my autoimmune under control and we are hoping to be able to do a two blast IVF transfer in June. We have good eggs and sperm, but someone forgot to tell them that the expressway has closed down.


----------



## cl59

Hi everyone 
I'm sorry for all of your losses. I've been ttc #1 since last August and found bnb such an amazing place to share and be supportive with other ladies.
Where I am now - I got my first bfp on January 11 (cb digital 1-2 wks) but sadly mc at 5w6d on 22nd January. Had been having cramps the whole time but put it down to my ibs and wasn't worried. HCG was 221 at 4w4d. On 22nd I woke up and just didn't feel pregnant anymore - not tired or lightheaded, and no sore boobs. Hpt was still positive but faint. Mid morning had 10 mins of severe cramps and in the afternoon I started spotting. During the evening it became heavier with painful af cramps. Mc confirmed the next day by ultrasound. I was devastated :cry:
HCG on day of mc was 60. Everything seemed quite straightforward, bleeding continued heavy for a couple of days then tapered off into spotting, which stopped on 30th, 8 days after mc. I felt exhausted, weak and dizzy afterwards which has gradually been improving. HCG five days after mc was 6. Today was the first day I felt really able to go out and do things but I still feel a bit drained. 
Sorry for such a long post but I feel like it helps to keep saying what happened. I still feel sad of course but ready to move forward in a positive way. We bd for the first time today. We didn't use any contraception. There's so much conflicting info about whether you should wait for af or not but I feel like it was an early and natural mc, and my bleeding stopped/HCG dropped quickly so I should be ok to ttc again. Would love to hear your thoughts!


----------



## CelticNiamh

cl59 after my first mc I tcc and concieved and all was ok we tcc this time as well but doubt I have been that lucky again 


Just wondering had anyone else had mid cycle spotting after mc mine started 5 days ago again after I had a little before what I think was ovulation but went away till now. It is driving me mad, I doubt its implantation spotting should of stopped by now and I am actually hoping I am not pregnant as it will be hard enough worring about another mc with out the added stress of spotting . Its reminding me of the spotting I had at start of mc and I just want AF to start so I can start a new cycle


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Heather.1987 said:


> Cl - im sorry for your loss :hugs:
> 
> Celtic - wow thats basically me this month. Had 2 days of light spotting and cramping...thought it was ib..tested...got 3 wicked evaps then all bfn. Now im waiting for af to arrive. So now im wondering what that spotting was. Im hoping it wasnt af...that would have been a super short cycle and that means I would miss ovulation for this cycle...oh im a mess! This is my second cycle post dnc. Click on my journal to see all my posts and tests about it!! Craziness!


it is just so annoying :wacko:
I am wondering if this is AF for me as well :shrug: and if it is what will it mean for this new cycle :dohh:
I am off to have a look at your journal :hugs:


----------



## nugget80

Celtic I have had mid cycle bleed/spotting but I think mine could be due to high dose steroids messing me about. Happened last time on steroids.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Heather I checked out your journal and that is just crazy :hugs: I hope you feel better do you use fertility friend at all, I know my chart is crazy but it does help with pinpointing ovulation helped me get pregnant before :hugs:

Nugget it could be my maca I am taking, but I doubt it that balances out hormones not cause spotting! 


I am still waiting for AF to come in full swing I wish she would I will just crack up if I have many more days like this :growlmad:


----------



## mommyof2peas

Started bedding 2 days ago, so fingers crossed &#128512; I think this will go positive tonight or tomorrow .
 



Attached Files:







2015-02-09 09.09.17.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## CelticNiamh

mommyof2peas said:


> Started bedding 2 days ago, so fingers crossed &#128512; I think this will go positive tonight or tomorrow .

:happydance: looking good all right :flower:


----------



## CelticNiamh

my spotting turned in to AF sad and glad all in one go! 

really hoping this cycle I ovulate earlier and have a normal cycle rather than late ov and short lp


----------



## ajarvis

Sorry Niamh! But glad you know! Good luck this month :)


----------



## mommyof2peas

Sorry about the witch. But glad you have a answer either way. This cycle will be better!


----------



## ajarvis

So AF seems to have stopped. That seems really weird. 2 days is super short. Not sure what's going on there. I usually have short ones 3 or days or so. But 2 is super short isn't it? Should I expect it to start up again. This is weird.


----------



## laurac1988

Sorry about AF Niamh x

3dpo over here. Don't really mind what happens this cycle as finally have clomid to start next cycle


----------



## mommyof2peas

Yay, cycle buddies, I'm 3dpo as well


Ajarvis my post mc af was only 3 days. So I think it's normal. After a D&c they really clean everything out


----------



## CelticNiamh

Thanks Laura I am hopeful for this cycle though, although I am feeling like I am getting the flu hope it doesn't effect OV and getting pregnant esp if I get high temps


----------



## ajarvis

Mommyof2peas I didn't have D&C. had a natural miscarriage. Albeit it was long and there was lots of bleeding involved. I've been spotting since Sunday. So maybe that all comes into play as well.


----------



## ajarvis

OK. no more comments from me. It didn't stop. At all. I'm just paying to close attention I think lol. Miscarriage has me noticing every little thing. Once it's done I'll take a HPT just to make sure it's negative, but I'm sure everything is fine


----------



## Kuawen

While I don't have anything to report on the TTC front, I wanted to share that I took my cat to another vet because something just didn't feel right about how she had been diagnosed, and it turns out she's not sick at all. So the last vet was trying to extort money out of me. I'm just so thankful that I'm not going to lose my furbaby anytime soon and (hopefully) she'll still be around on the (some)day we make her a big fursister.


----------



## nugget80

Glad your fur baby is okay... they are so important. ..
Think we are just about ready to ttc again. Just in time for valentines fun! 
I amnow on steroids and gabapentin to deal with a severe relapse from multiple sclerosis. However after reading online that need not be a barrier. I am on predisone and gabapentin and nurse has said thats fine as benefit to me outweighs the risks. I have even read in a few places thst the prednisone may be beneficial! 
I also now have a referral to gynaecologist in April to look at why we have had 3 lossess since ttc #2. So all is positive here. Now if only I could regain use of my left side life would be great! :)


----------



## CelticNiamh

ajarvis mine does not seem it wants to leave grrrrrr: growlmad: how are you today

Kuawen omg that is awful just awful, I mean if you had of treated your cat on his say so, that would of more than likely made him sick :shrug: so gald he is ok though 

nugget glad your ready to TCC and hope you feel supper better soon


----------



## ajarvis

kuawen glad your kitty is ok!! Crazy a vet would rather risk hurting your pet just for money!

Niamh she's still hanging around. But man alive the cramping last night was brutal. I don't know if it's a normal amount or not cause I don't get cramps with my period previously. Maybe once or twice, but nothing like that that I can remember! Came in waves it seemed. We'll see what today brings...


----------



## CelticNiamh

ajarvis said:


> kuawen glad your kitty is ok!! Crazy a vet would rather risk hurting your pet just for money!
> 
> Niamh she's still hanging around. But man alive the cramping last night was brutal. I don't know if it's a normal amount or not cause I don't get cramps with my period previously. Maybe once or twice, but nothing like that that I can remember! Came in waves it seemed. We'll see what today brings...


really waves I had cramps like that when I was miscarrying keep an eye on that! I had a mild bit of cramping this time but did not last long at all


----------



## ajarvis

well are cramps usually constant? Or do they come and go? I honestly don't get cramps with my periods ever. Get the feeling that it's coming on. It comes. Lasts a couple days. Then goes. But was told to expect a heavy period and cramping for first one post miscarriage. Will be speaking with the midwife at some point today. I just don't want to deal with that horrid dr. again!


----------



## CelticNiamh

ajarvis said:


> well are cramps usually constant? Or do they come and go? I honestly don't get cramps with my periods ever. Get the feeling that it's coming on. It comes. Lasts a couple days. Then goes. But was told to expect a heavy period and cramping for first one post miscarriage. Will be speaking with the midwife at some point today. I just don't want to deal with that horrid dr. again!

when ever I got cramps with my period it would be a constant one I use to get really bad ones when I was younger glad that sorted it self out though!


----------



## ajarvis

Talked to Midwife, and she's in a tough spot because they are only supposed to care for pregnant women, and have no funding right now as is. But because of the treatment, by the last dr I saw she's setting up an ultrasound for me. My HCG on Tuesday was 32. Which may mean retained tissue or just taking a while to go down. Been having some pretty crazy cramps - kinda feels like miscarriage ones did. So that may be clearing out anything left behind. But ultrasound should verify that. She also said it may be worth asking family dr. to check my thyroid. So going to look into that as well I guess.


----------



## CelticNiamh

ajarvis said:


> Talked to Midwife, and she's in a tough spot because they are only supposed to care for pregnant women, and have no funding right now as is. But because of the treatment, by the last dr I saw she's setting up an ultrasound for me. My HCG on Tuesday was 32. Which may mean retained tissue or just taking a while to go down. Been having some pretty crazy cramps - kinda feels like miscarriage ones did. So that may be clearing out anything left behind. But ultrasound should verify that. She also said it may be worth asking family dr. to check my thyroid. So going to look into that as well I guess.

so glad she is able to do that at least :flower:


----------



## ajarvis

yea if I had to talk to that last dr. it would not have been a very nice conversation lol Dr was so horrible. Said she new more than I did so all she needed was one bloodtest to see what the number was to tell if it was a viable new pregnancy. Which as everyone here likely knows can't be further from the truth lol. She would have needed to schedule at least 2 tests.


----------



## hmmohrma

It's been quite some time since I last posted. I needed a break. After two easy conceptions and terribly sad losses, my usually clockwork 28 day cycle has been all out of whack. I was 28 cycle 1 after d&c, 35 cycle 2, 27 cycle 3, and 25 cycle 4. DH and I have decided to go the OPK and temping route. I have all my charts up an running, and I'm feeling positive again. We just felt like we were shooting in the dark the last two cycles after doc gave us the green light to try after d&c. I am hopeful, but I have this fear in the back of my mind and heart of going through another loss. I've said it before and I'll say it again, baby dust and luck to ALL of us! <3


----------



## nugget80

Good morning all... well 3 weeks past erpc it looks like we're back on even ground as tested negative this morning. For now we will be ntnp as I am on steroids and gabapentin for my ms relapse but the ms nurse has said we can still ttc on these as my needs outweigh the small risks... :)


----------



## CelticNiamh

nugget80 said:


> Good morning all... well 3 weeks past erpc it looks like we're back on even ground as tested negative this morning. For now we will be ntnp as I am on steroids and gabapentin for my ms relapse but the ms nurse has said we can still ttc on these as my needs outweigh the small risks... :)

good luck ntnp :hugs:

very quite in here how is everyone else doing!

I am waiting for OV :shrug: and hoping it happens at a more normal time and not CD 34 again


----------



## nugget80

Thankyou. .. :) off topic completely but got my new wheels today so can drive again safely.


----------



## ajarvis

yay nugget! I got a BFN this morning too :D was great! Now to wait for Ovulation to change it to a positive ;)


----------



## JaiParvati

Hmmohrma, I've had the same trouble after my loss. I had a natural mc but still a bit wacky after, first cycle after mc 29, then 35, back to 29, then 30. We were moving into a new house and pretty stressed those first two months so maybe that had something to do with it. I started charting/temping in Dec, never really kept close track before so my fear is maybe my cycles have always been a bit irregular and I've never noticed. I had always expected AF around the same day each month, and not worried about a few days off. Wish I could get back to feeling so carefree, but now I feel like I've lost so much time already and just have to pay close attention to conceive ASAP. Definitely still feel like were in the dark as well. Right now waiting for O, CD 12, have been sick and my temps crazy up and down, despite switching over to vaginal temping, several temps above cover line from last cycle, not sure how that's going to affect me this month. Good luck, everyone!!


----------



## JaiParvati

Niamh, were in the same boat, hoping I O early this month. Last month was day 22, previous month 13. I keep unthinkingly putting my body into stressful situations, last month I got a big tattoo and wonder if that caused a delay, immune response wise?


----------



## CelticNiamh

ioQUOTE=JaiParvati;34954599]Niamh, were in the same boat, hoping I O early this month. Last month was day 22, previous month 13. I keep unthinkingly putting my body into stressful situations, last month I got a big tattoo and wonder if that caused a delay, immune response wise?[/QUOTE]

it is a pain waiting for OV to happen, I am just hoping my cycle gets back to normal and not these crazy late OV! wonder would a tattoo do that! I have been worried about taking ibuprofen last weekend after I read it can effect ov :shrug: just have to wait and see I guess 

Nugget :happydance: yay for the new wheels :flower:

Ajarvis yay for AF and new cycle sending you lots of baby dust :flower:


----------



## laurac1988

Taking ibuprofen won't affect ovulation unless you take a lot


----------



## CelticNiamh

laurac1988 said:


> Taking ibuprofen won't affect ovulation unless you take a lot

I hope so Laura, some other girls said it did not effect them and even got pregnant! but you know how you worry over every little thing :dohh:


----------



## laurac1988

Nah, seriously I wouldn't worry about ibuprofen. That's one of those things that just will not make a difference unless you take loads or for a prolonged period


----------



## JaiParvati

How's everyone? Wacky temps and getting over being sick over here. Still hoping for an earlier O than last month, but my chart looks crazier than the outdoor temps have been - one day low of 20s the next high of 80. Florida weather is the strangest. Anyone tried using mooncups while TTC? I've read about the softcups and some ladies seem to have luck using mooncups the same way. Hate to buy disposable stuff if I can help it.
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2015-02-25-07-41-49.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## nugget80

Well af arrived bang on time after erpc. Will be ntnp for immediate future due to health issues... :) x


----------



## confuzion

Ladies, I am so sorry I am so behind on this thread and keeping it updated just been so swamped. If you are a new member and don't see your name on the front, or if your TTC status has changed, please PM me so I can update! <3

Wishing you all the best as usual.


----------



## CelticNiamh

JaiParvati said:


> How's everyone? Wacky temps and getting over being sick over here. Still hoping for an earlier O than last month, but my chart looks crazier than the outdoor temps have been - one day low of 20s the next high of 80. Florida weather is the strangest. Anyone tried using mooncups while TTC? I've read about the softcups and some ladies seem to have luck using mooncups the same way. Hate to buy disposable stuff if I can help it.

how are you doing what cd now, I have heard of others using mooncups the same way :thumbup:



nugget80 said:


> Well af arrived bang on time after erpc. Will be ntnp for immediate future due to health issues... :) x

good luck ntnp and hope health improves quickly 



confuzion said:


> Ladies, I am so sorry I am so behind on this thread and keeping it updated just been so swamped. If you are a new member and don't see your name on the front, or if your TTC status has changed, please PM me so I can update! <3
> 
> Wishing you all the best as usual.

glad to see your doing well :hugs:



I am hoping ff confirms ov for me found it really hard waiting for it to happen! had a regular 28 day cycle nearly all my life, AF came back after ds and has was just getting back to normal when I got pregnant! waiting to OV after mc and then again this cycle had me nearly driven mad! I am even ok with AF coming now all I want is a normal LP and normal cycles again hate irregular cycles 

how is everyone doing, very quite in here!


----------



## JaiParvati

nugget80 said:


> Well af arrived bang on time after erpc. Will be ntnp for immediate future due to health issues... :) x

AF showed right at 4 weeks for me after MC. It was a big relief, the first good news I'd had in a while. Glad to hear it!!!



confuzion said:


> Ladies, I am so sorry I am so behind on this thread and keeping it updated just been so swamped. If you are a new member and don't see your name on the front, or if your TTC status has changed, please PM me so I can update! <3
> 
> Wishing you all the best as usual.

Sent PM! So excited for you, love the rainbow super baby icon in your sig! 



CelticNiamh said:


> how are you doing what cd now, I have heard of others using mooncups the same way :thumbup:
> 
> I am hoping ff confirms ov for me found it really hard waiting for it to happen! had a regular 28 day cycle nearly all my life, AF came back after ds and has was just getting back to normal when I got pregnant! waiting to OV after mc and then again this cycle had me nearly driven mad! I am even ok with AF coming now all I want is a normal LP and normal cycles again hate irregular cycles
> 
> how is everyone doing, very quite in here!

Doing well. CD 24, 8 DPO for me, earlier OV than usual which is good :thumbup:, and hoping for a normal LP this time too! This is my 2nd cycle using a liquid herbal supplement with vitex, dong quai, etc., as well as progesterone cream since 3 DPO. 1st cycle using PreSeed. Less stress going on this month, though I was sick for a good week after AF. Feeling a little tiny bit of bb soreness/fullness, which I used to feel every month before AF since being off bc, to the point of having to ice my chest, and terribly terribly during most of the weeks I was pg, but never again since mc. Still think my chart looks wacky, but feeling all good signs so far.


----------



## hmmohrma

After 4 months of crazy cycles following mc my doctor recommending charting temps and using OPK. After a month of getting used to this, it looks like my cycle has decided to hop back on the normal 28 days it was before mc. Now DH and I are having mixed feelings about skipping next month to avoid a holiday baby. Thoughts on this anyone?


----------



## hmmohrma

JaiParvati said:


> Hmmohrma, I've had the same trouble after my loss. I had a natural mc but still a bit wacky after, first cycle after mc 29, then 35, back to 29, then 30. We were moving into a new house and pretty stressed those first two months so maybe that had something to do with it. I started charting/temping in Dec, never really kept close track before so my fear is maybe my cycles have always been a bit irregular and I've never noticed. I had always expected AF around the same day each month, and not worried about a few days off. Wish I could get back to feeling so carefree, but now I feel like I've lost so much time already and just have to pay close attention to conceive ASAP. Definitely still feel like were in the dark as well. Right now waiting for O, CD 12, have been sick and my temps crazy up and down, despite switching over to vaginal temping, several temps above cover line from last cycle, not sure how that's going to affect me this month. Good luck, everyone!!

I've been so away and just saw this post. Good luck back at you! It's so difficult now because we got pg easily twice but lost both. Now we are not having that easy of a time getting that BFP, and I don't know what to think. I am not feeling too stressed, but I don't want to stress myself out worrying. It took my parents 7 years and an adoption to conceive me, and the ending diagnosis for my mother was stress. And of course, I think everybody I went to college with or grew up with has recently announced their pregnancies (some second and third). I'm only 30, but the age thing lingers in the back of my mind because we are hoping for a few babies before I'm 40. Faith, faith, and dust for us.


----------



## ajarvis

I would like a Christmas baby! So no skipping here if AF shows next week. Actually I think a Christmas baby would be so awesome. I love Christmas so much it would give me more to celebrate lol.


----------



## GingerPanda

I'm here to throw you lovely ladies some baby dust!

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## CelticNiamh

hmmohrma said:


> After 4 months of crazy cycles following mc my doctor recommending charting temps and using OPK. After a month of getting used to this, it looks like my cycle has decided to hop back on the normal 28 days it was before mc. Now DH and I are having mixed feelings about skipping next month to avoid a holiday baby. Thoughts on this anyone?

I had mixed feelings as well, but I am not skipping any more months just going to go for it see what happens :flower:



ajarvis said:


> I would like a Christmas baby! So no skipping here if AF shows next week. Actually I think a Christmas baby would be so awesome. I love Christmas so much it would give me more to celebrate lol.

good luck :)


----------



## hmmohrma

I do love Christmas, and we already have a niece and nephew both born the week of Christmas. I also don't want to waste anymore time, but I feel like people always complain when they are older and had Christmas birthdays as children....but it's just a great reason to celebrate the half birthday ;)


----------



## mommyof2peas

I would love a Christmas baby. Its the only time of year we dont have a bday. I have Jan, march, june, and Aug. So anytime in the next couple months would be perfect.


----------



## CelticNiamh

The way my cycles are going at the minute I will miss December all together esp with ovulating so late in my cycle :dohh: kinda hoping LP is short if I am not pregnant which is highly likely so I would have a chance


----------



## CelticNiamh

Actually thinking about it on less dd was at the start of January I might skip April as I just hate January was due the first baby I mc in January and MC 4th of January this time! if DD was first week in January and given my history of GD I would likely be induced in December so that would be ok


----------



## ajarvis

Awe too bad you have unlucky January. That's my birth month I like it :p It's amazing how far ahead pregnancy makes you plan!

AFM small cramping. Spotting. Neither normal for me. So either AF comes in the AM or I'm confused....


----------



## JaiParvati

hmmohrma said:


> It's so difficult now because we got pg easily twice but lost both. Now we are not having that easy of a time getting that BFP, and I don't know what to think.

Yes! At the ER during my mc, the nurse said to me "At least you know you can get pregnant, so that's half the battle!" But now I'm worried about that too. Got my bfp after the first cycle trying last time! I thought I was so so lucky and fertile.



hmmohrma said:


> And of course, I think everybody I went to college with or grew up with has recently announced their pregnancies (some second and third). I'm only 30, but the age thing lingers in the back of my mind because we are hoping for a few babies before I'm 40. Faith, faith, and dust for us.

Yes again. My best friend just found out she's pg with her second. I'm terribly terribly excited for her and nothing would be as exciting as to be pg together. She's 32, her first is turning 4, and I'd like to be able to do the same, but I think I'll have a little less space between mine!



ajarvis said:


> I would like a Christmas baby! So no skipping here if AF shows next week. Actually I think a Christmas baby would be so awesome. I love Christmas so much it would give me more to celebrate lol.

I was born 10 days before Christmas, my parents were thrilled. They'd been engaged on Christmas eve, so a Christmas baby a few years later was a nice thing for them. The photos of me with my grandparents that first Christmas are magical!! And everyone is really good about not making my birthday feel lost in the holidays. Often it just let me ask for bigger "combo" gifts, and my celebrations always feel more festive. :cake:


----------



## mommyof2peas

How is everyone doing? Im 5DPO today but only managed to bd once in the fertile window so I'm not holding out much hope for this cycle.


----------



## CelticNiamh

mommyof2peas said:


> How is everyone doing? Im 5DPO today but only managed to bd once in the fertile window so I'm not holding out much hope for this cycle.

your still in with a shot I think! I got pregnant with BD 3 days before ovulation twice and my 4 year old and 19 month old :flower:

I am 14 dpo no sign of af and I got a faint line on a IC so FX it gets darker will have to get better test! :flower: I have a picture in my journal


----------



## DBZ34

We're doing an IUI this cycle, but I'm feeling a bit stressed about it. Opks are already getting darker, so I was worried that I would miss ov, but thankfully, the clinic is having me come in a day earlier so we'll know what's going on in there soon. I'm hoping there are some good follies happening. Just keeping my fingers crossed and hoping for the best....


----------



## ajarvis

waiting to O here. Some cramping today - weird.


----------



## Kuawen

Waiting for AF to arrive; DH and I decided to take this cycle off while I begin thyroid medications and stuff. We're going to resume TTC next cycle with our last round of 50mg Clomid and 25mcg Levothyroxine. Maybe that will do the trick.


----------



## GingerPanda

Kuawen, the month we "took off" to let my thyroid regulate was the month my body decided to spontaneously ovulate, and I got knocked up for good. I hope you get a sticky bean surprise too! :haha:


----------



## laurac1988

6dpo here on my first ever clomid cycle


----------



## Kuawen

That would certainly be a dream come true, GP :blush:


----------



## mommyof2peas

laurac1988 said:


> 6dpo here on my first ever clomid cycle

Im also 5-6 :) FF changed in the middle of the cycle lol. When do you plan on testing? Would love a testing buddy.


I was hoping the doc would give me a low dose thyroid medication but since it dropped back down to 2.9 he said I didn't need it. But Once Im pregnant Im going to ask him to check my FSH Ever month or two just to make sure. Its the only thing we havent tried


----------



## hmmohrma

We decided not to take the month off. I should be ovulating in the next two days according to my stats. Wish us luck. If not, January is our wedding anniversary and DH's birthday, so that sure would be a busy month. My last AF was really tough (I know people always say it will creep up randomly), but I am super worried about May (last MC due date.) We just bought concert tickets for that month...I am excited, and I am hoping that will help us through the month.


----------



## CelticNiamh

hmmohrma said:


> We decided not to take the month off. I should be ovulating in the next two days according to my stats. Wish us luck. If not, January is our wedding anniversary and DH's birthday, so that sure would be a busy month. My last AF was really tough (I know people always say it will creep up randomly), but I am super worried about May (last MC due date.) We just bought concert tickets for that month...I am excited, and I am hoping that will help us through the month.

good luck :hugs:


----------



## laurac1988

I feel out. I don';t know why. I just do.


----------



## GingerPanda

mommyof2peas said:


> I was hoping the doc would give me a low dose thyroid medication but since it dropped back down to 2.9 he said I didn't need it. But Once Im pregnant Im going to ask him to check my FSH Ever month or two just to make sure. Its the only thing we havent tried

2.9 is still high, even though lots of labs still consider anything up to 4 to be "normal". It's not. A healthy, ideal TSH is around 1. My endocrinologist refuses to let mine go above 2, especially during pregnancy. Pregnancy also increases the demands on your thyroid, so it will go up when you're pregnant. That's why I had my two previous miscarriages, even though they told me my TSH was "normal" when I wasn't pregnant. My thyroid was just in the process of failing. I have found that most OB/GYNs don't know jack-crap about thyroid problems. That's why I love my endo so much!





laurac1988 said:


> I feel out. I don';t know why. I just do.

I hope not!


----------



## wantingagirl

Sorry I haven't been around much! Been trying to be more laid back and also my son has chickenpox! 

I'm currently 3dpo 

I hate this going round in circles back to the beginning over and over again :wacko:


----------



## JaiParvati

Hi ladies! Got my :bfp: last Sunday while visiting my mom. Have been feeling different than last time, they say every pregnancy is different but I'm hoping its a good sign for me. Headaches every day, mild nausea, slightly less sore bbs than I remember before. TTC mode is cautiously complete but the symptom spotting continues big time. Every little change makes me nervous. Have an appt with the OB on Friday so the nurses can send me for blood test and give me a bunch of info Ive likely alreadh heard because by this time Ive read every pregnancy book under the sun as well as all these forums, but won't see the doc. Wishing everybody luck this cycle, will keep you all updated.


----------



## laurac1988

Congrats hun. xxx

9dpo BFN for me. AF due tomorrow :-(


----------



## wantingagirl

Congrats! 

Laura have you tested xxx


----------



## laurac1988

Yup. As above. 9dpo BFN


----------



## wantingagirl

laurac1988 said:


> Yup. As above. 9dpo BFN

Ah sorry Hun. I seemed to have not read the bfn but but read the 9dpo. Sorry Hun maybe too early still tho do you get any signals of spotting or anything like that? Xx


----------



## CelticNiamh

JaiParvati huge congrats :hugs:


Laura I am so hoping AF does not come my LP was 9 days and I was so sure AF was on the way I spotted 10 dpo I bought supplies for my AF last Thursday full sure she was on the way, had a little cry and mini melt down felt out, wanted to start Angus catus at 11 dpo to see if moving forward it would bring my OV forward, but was advised not to start it! but check out my chart now I hope this one is a keeper x


----------



## laurac1988

Congrats Niamh xxx

I sometimes have spotting at 9dpo. Sometimes AF shows up in the evening of 9dpo. If I can get through tomorrow without starting my period I'll test again on Saturday


----------



## CelticNiamh

Laura I am so hoping that is the case and af is not on her way x


----------



## JaiParvati

Thank you niamh! Have my first OB appt tomorrow. Have been achey all day on my right side, mostly lower back but a little belly pain too, so worried. Hopefully a result of a bit too vigorous of housework yesterday, trying to take it easy.


----------



## CelticNiamh

JaiParvati said:


> Thank you niamh! Have my first OB appt tomorrow. Have been achey all day on my right side, mostly lower back but a little belly pain too, so worried. Hopefully a result of a bit too vigorous of housework yesterday, trying to take it easy.


Hopefully that is your little bean getting comfy :hugs:


----------



## ajarvis

Congrats Jaiparvarti!!


----------



## JaiParvati

Yikes, what a nightmare, ladies. I called and let the doc know about the pain I was having and they ordered an ultrasound this morning. They weren't able to see a pregnancy in my uterus and saw something by my ovary that they think is an ectopic. Blood wasn't what they expected though, hcg levels only at 900, so they want to wait and see. Going back in on Sunday.


----------



## CelticNiamh

JaiParvati said:


> Yikes, what a nightmare, ladies. I called and let the doc know about the pain I was having and they ordered an ultrasound this morning. They weren't able to see a pregnancy in my uterus and saw something by my ovary that they think is an ectopic. Blood wasn't what they expected though, hcg levels only at 900, so they want to wait and see. Going back in on Sunday.

If its up by your ovary it could be the copus litum sorry spelt that wrong which is meant to be there and you are so early it would be normal to see nothing at this point was it an internal scan I really hope all is ok good luck tomorrow xx


----------



## GingerPanda

I agree with Niamh. The corpus luteum can really hurt sometimes! You are still early, so it's possible you could have implanted late and still not show up on ultrasound.

I hope everything is fine on Sunday!


----------



## JaiParvati

Thanks, ginger and niamh. The doc said that its a possibility, it'd just be a little strange bc I got bfp on CD 27, today being 39. Even if I OV later than I thought I did, that bfp would be like 9 dpo at most? Eh, it's out of my hands now. I'm trying not to overanalyze and just be glad I'm at home comfy and not still in ER - since its a Friday they sent me there to get the fastest blood results instead of the lab, the doc there insisted on doing a pelvic exam, and was about to give me IV fluids, a second ultrasound and second urinalysis, and move forward with treating the ectopic, but I kept nagging and asking for my Dr as I really didn't want all that treated (and charged!) in the ER. I hate the American hospital mentality of over treatment!


----------



## JaiParvati

CelticNiamh said:


> If its up by your ovary it could be the copus litum sorry spelt that wrong which is meant to be there and you are so early it would be normal to see nothing at this point was it an internal scan I really hope all is ok good luck tomorrow xx

Forgot to respond, yes, transvaginal ultrasound. My husband freaked out when he saw that, lol. I was like, welcome to my world.


----------



## CelticNiamh

I had pain on my right side in my last pregnancy and it was the copus litum and 5 weeks is so early so common to see nothing till late 6 weeks to 7 weeks all babies are different so I hope sunday you get better answers 

Also a one off number for hcg means nothing its what it does and if they check it again I hope its doubled 

Good luck :hugs:


----------



## JaiParvati

Hoping you are right!! And congrats to you niamh!!!


----------



## CelticNiamh

JaiParvati said:


> Hoping you are right!! And congrats to you niamh!!!

Good luck today I hope all is ok :hugs: and thanks :flower:


----------



## JaiParvati

Well, my hcg was up to 1398 today, the ultrasound tech didn't see any evidence of ectopic, and saw a 3-4 mm "possible early intrauterine gestation". I am optimistic, but still very cautiously so. I just can't seem to figure how I got a positive hpt when I did if I'm still as early as it appears. Hoping I will be able to get some answers and reassurance from my doc tomorrow.


----------



## CelticNiamh

JaiParvati said:


> Well, my hcg was up to 1398 today, the ultrasound tech didn't see any evidence of ectopic, and saw a 3-4 mm "possible early intrauterine gestation". I am optimistic, but still very cautiously so. I just can't seem to figure how I got a positive hpt when I did if I'm still as early as it appears. Hoping I will be able to get some answers and reassurance from my doc tomorrow.


maybe your HCG has been high all along and that is why you got an early BFP will they scan again, I am so glad a ectopic was ruled out :hugs: and hope next time a healthy little bean shows him or her self :hugs:


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

Hello ladies long time no see!! Hope everyone is doing well, i had to take a break, after my mmc and then 2 chemicals i have struggled and put TTC on hold until id seen drs, my dr sent me for ultrasounds to check for fibroids, but what he found instead is that my PCOS has worsened and that could be whats caused the mcs, makes sense as my periods have been horrendous and painful and all over the place, so hes put me on metformin, im not 100% on what that will do for me? But in a way i feel like iv gotten a bit of closure now iv been given a reason why this happened.


----------



## JaiParvati

Recheck blood and ultrasound today! Will keep you updated.


----------



## CelticNiamh

JaiParvati good luck :hugs:


----------



## JaiParvati

Still nothing conclusive here. The second betas showed my hcg at 1880, still increasing but slowly. That along with the very tiny sac are both red flags that something isn't right. Of course there is still hope, it seems a lot of women have slow hcg rises, and its possible that if I ov'd late, the sac would still be small, but I'm losing hope. Its so painful to be brought up and down so many times. I felt like this was going to be potentially an easier loss than last time, if it ends up going that way. But its so hard. I'm in my new home that my parents helped me buy when we found out I was pregnant the first time. We moved after the loss had already happened and I was excited and hopeful that the extra room would not sit empty for long. Its so painful to think about this being round 2, and I'm in tears just passing through my hallway, with the closet full of pregnancy books and little items I'd already purchased for the baby. I'm trying not to upset my husband too much or put all of my emotions out there 100%, he's being so extremely supportive and I want him to feel like he's doing a good job, but I'm just losing it a bit right now.


----------



## CelticNiamh

JaiParvati are they going to do another scan in a week to check for growth as far as I know when HCG gets in to the 1000 the doubling time slows down :hugs:


----------



## JaiParvati

Niamh, rechecking blood and scan Friday. I'm getting to meet the entire staff at the office, its spring break week so everyone's schedule is off! Haven't seen my regular doc once yet. Thanks for hanging in here with me. It helps to have somewhere to vent.


----------



## CelticNiamh

I am so hoping you will see huge progress at your next scan :hugs:


----------



## Tennessee

Hello everyone. I have been mia for a bit. Figured i needed to slow down on tring so hard, if that's possible. So once i stopped tracking everything i got my second line again. But it only lasted for 36 hours.. I believe i had my 2nd chemical pregnancy. 5 days late, 3 tests with faint lines.. and now today the witch and not even a faint line.

Getting pregnant again took 8 months since my last CP, and another 8 months since my first loss of my twins. It seems to make me wait until my last pregnancy was due before i get another chance. I guess i am just feeling frustrated. 


Since i have been mia for a bit i wanted to congratulate everyone who has gotten your sticky BFP, and wish everyone still waiting tons of good luck.


----------



## JaiParvati

No luck. Hcg only barely creeping up now, no change in the sac, and the cyst on my ovary grew. So, they renewed their initial diagnosis and gave me the methotrexate shot to treat the ectopic. I am ok, but just hate feeling like I did something wrong. Too much progesterone? Not enough? Did the herbal supplement mess up implantation? Did my fighting with DH the night before my scan just somehow curse me? Bad karma? Bad luck? I know some of you are in the same boat after multiple losses. Its just so hard to hear people say "next time" and be so encouraging when there is really no way I will ever feel safe or confident about my future TTC. That being said, I'm hopeful and looking forward to getting these chemicals out of my system to try again.


----------



## DBZ34

Jai - I'm so sorry for your loss. :hugs: I know you've probably heard this before, but nothing you did caused your ectopic. As much as we are all guilty of thinking that we could have changed the outcome of a m/c by doing something different, the truth is, we couldn't have. We just don't have that much control of over our bodies. Nothing you did caused this, so please don't be too harsh on yourself. 

:hugs: I know this is such a hard time, so please take care of yourself. I hope the chemicals are out of your system soon.


----------



## CelticNiamh

JaiParvati said:


> No luck. Hcg only barely creeping up now, no change in the sac, and the cyst on my ovary grew. So, they renewed their initial diagnosis and gave me the methotrexate shot to treat the ectopic. I am ok, but just hate feeling like I did something wrong. Too much progesterone? Not enough? Did the herbal supplement mess up implantation? Did my fighting with DH the night before my scan just somehow curse me? Bad karma? Bad luck? I know some of you are in the same boat after multiple losses. Its just so hard to hear people say "next time" and be so encouraging when there is really no way I will ever feel safe or confident about my future TTC. That being said, I'm hopeful and looking forward to getting these chemicals out of my system to try again.


I am so sorry :hugs: and it was not anything you did it is just so unfair :hugs:


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

Im so sorry to hear your sad news jai xxx


----------



## hmmohrma

I thought I would drop by. The thread had been pretty quiet. DH and I are back to trying this cycle, and I'm rounding the end of tww today. We are hopeful, but we are not focusing too much until next month. Fingers crossed. How is everyone else?


----------



## laurac1988

FX hun xxx


----------



## sailorsgirl

Ah fingers crossed for you! We are nearing the end of our TWW too, due on Saturday I hoping but not overly confident for us. 

Xx


----------

